# Curt James' training journal



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2010)

Recently I've been following a circuit routine using Life Fitness machines at my local (to home) Gold's or Body Masters machines circuit at my nearby (to work) Planet Fitness.

But that's not why I'm starting this journal.

Uh, anyone see Book of Eli? 

Went to the 4:30 p.m. showing today. It's been trashed a bit by the critics, but I really enjoyed it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6UvIwyjLxw


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Where are the workouts?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2010)

^I'm beginning my journal with a cut.

March 29, 2010 as the start date. Ten weeks to June 1, 2010.

I'm planning on dropping from 200_something_ to 180 or so. Looking for a twenty-pound loss.

Thank you for asking.

I'm in south-central Pennsylvania and have been _hibernating _for some time now.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 15, 2010)

20 pounds in 10 weeks Curt? Is that even possible without losing lbm?
How you planning to go about it? Standard calories deficit or low carb/refeed?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> 20 pounds in 10 weeks Curt? Is that even possible without losing lbm?
> How you planning to go about it? Standard calories deficit or low carb/refeed?



I'll be 48 in August and dropped that same amount at age 45 using an Ellington Darden crash diet. lol

Designed for two weeks, I followed it for that little bit over two months. Lost two pounds ever week for ten weeks.

Yes, I lost lbm, but I don't have much to begin with, so it's almost a non-factor. 

I jumped big time from the end of the starvation cut to a few weeks after ending the diet.

*At the end of the cut:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuGC-za9ngo
October 31, 2007 @ 149 lbs., 6'1"

*After: *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5sera9-rlE
January 5, 2008 @ 186.5 lbs.

I was doing a full-body workout three times per week plus daily cardio. Near the end I was doing double cardio sessions of varying intensity. I'd spend 45 minutes to an hour on the treadmill, ten minutes at 3.0 speed, 3 minutes at 6.0, 5 minutes at 4.0, 2 minutes at 6.5, and so on.

Blogged it on BodySpace. My account is curt_james on that site, fwiw.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. Those are some nice traps in the second vid!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2010)

katt said:


> ok, so I'll post my workouts from Sunday and today  tonight when I get home because *I forgot to bring my log book in.*



I always journaled pen and paper, but had been marking down my workouts  using the memo section or feature on my BlackBerry.

_Who'za NERD?_

Can even e-mail it to myself and then copy/paste the workout into my  journal. Maintain a workout journal here (non-existent, okay, starting  end of next month) and on Rx, MD, and a few other sites.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Wow. Those are some nice traps in the second vid!



lol

Uh, thanks.

Because traps are _the muscle group of choice_ for impressing people. 

I'd trade a bit of trapezius for shoulder width and triceps.

Okay, and just about every other body part. 

Seriously, I appreciate the good word.


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I always journaled pen and paper, but had been marking down my workouts  using the memo section or feature on my BlackBerry.
> 
> _Who'za NERD?_
> 
> Can even e-mail it to myself and then copy/paste the workout into my  journal. Maintain a workout journal here (non-existent, okay, starting  end of next month) and on Rx, MD, and a few other sites.




ok, so you can put it in your BlackBerry.... so why not start posting now?  Are you going to follow the same FB routine that you did last time?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2010)

^That's the plan or goal. And "why not start posting now?" 

Because I'm not in the gym now. I lost my motivation recently with work demands, the weather, [insert other excuses _here_].


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2010)

oh, I hear ya... yeah, we went through that too   although no reason this year, we have no snow, just rain and clouds...    

BUT - start taking more vitamin D... I'm taking 5,000 mg a day for this time of year, it helps.. TOH is taking 10,000..  

Pennsylvania huh... my hubby is  HUGE Steelers fan....  me,,, um,, well.... Raiders...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2010)

I prefer the look in the second vid.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2010)

Get busy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm in south-central Pennsylvania and have been _hibernating _for some time now.


Tell me about it.  Snow sucks!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2010)

katt said:


> oh, I hear ya... yeah, we went through that too   although no reason this year, we have no snow, just rain and clouds...
> 
> BUT - start taking more vitamin D... I'm taking 5,000 mg a day for this time of year, it helps.. TOH is taking 10,000..
> 
> Pennsylvania huh... my hubby is  HUGE Steelers fan....  me,,, um,, well.... Raiders...



I popped an Animal Pak this morning. D'OH! Well, the label says it contains (looks at container) Wtf? 680 IU?



Triple Threat said:


> I prefer the look in the second vid.



Me, too. 

I don't look like either video right now. lol



JerseyDevil said:


> Get busy!



Starting back March 8th as the revised kickoff date.



JerseyDevil said:


> Tell me about it.  *Snow sucks!*



Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2010)

I worked this routine years back. Going to be using it again in a bit.*

August to November 2007:*
ChickenTuna-inspired Workout Program 

(ChickenTuna is Laura Harris from BodySpace. *http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/ChickenTuna/*)

Weight Training: 3 times a week

*Monday: Back/Biceps*
Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10
seated rows 3 sets of 8-10
bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10
hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10

*Wednesday: Chest/Shoulder/Triceps*
Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
Single dumbbell overhead triceps or machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10

*Friday: Legs*
Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10

Cardio for 20 - 60 minutes at end of each workout (Life Cycle)


----------



## Perdido (Mar 3, 2010)

sub'd - snow is all gone here except for an occasional mountain in a parking lot. (in S. DE)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2010)

^Thanks. We had some good melting going on here today in south central PA.


----------



## twarrior (Mar 6, 2010)

ChickenTuna is smoking hot.  The killer routines she does makes those abs to die for.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)

So.... when are you starting?  Let's get busy!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2010)

twarrior said:


> ChickenTuna is smoking hot.  The killer routines she does makes those abs to die for.



Oh, yeah. She is a looker and lean? Just *perfect!*



JerseyDevil said:


> So.... when are you starting?  Let's get busy!



Monday.

Workout above.

And here's the intended menu.

*Meal #1*
5 whole eggs (Omega-3 eggs) with 3 additional egg whites
*Meal #2*
Shake: 45g whey with 2 tablespoons of All Natural PB (no sugar added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz chicken with 1/3-cup cashews
*Meal #4*
Shake: 45g whey with 2 tablespoons of All Natural PB (no sugar added)
*Meal #5*
8 oz salmon, swordfish, or red meat with a green salad with 2 tablespoon of EVOO*
Meal #6*
Shake: 50g whey with 1.5 tablespoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)

*Once per week:* High calorie, high carb, cheat meal eating whatever I want for one hour (in place of Meal #6)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2010)

twarrior said:


> ChickenTuna is smoking hot. The killer routines she does makes those abs to die for.


 ...and nice boobages too


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2010)

^


----------



## Andalite (Mar 7, 2010)

Subscribed! 

Thanks for signing up for GUStrength Newsletter!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2010)

^You're welcome. Great info!

I just spent $89 on food. 

Back in the gym tomorrow. Beginning the diet tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2010)

looks like you've got the uber-high protein diet going on... how's the energy level?

I gotta have vege's during the day..


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> And here's the intended menu.
> 
> *Meal #1*
> 5 whole eggs (Omega-3 eggs) with 3 additional egg whites
> ...



So, I am assuming we are doing a clean~ish bulk? (I didn't read very far back in the journal, obviously)
Dang I'd kill for that peanut butter...or olive oil for that matter, right now!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2010)

katt said:


> looks like you've got the uber-high protein diet going on... how's the energy level?
> 
> I gotta have vege's during the day..



I'm making chicken right now. I've discovered I'm no fan of salmon, but I'll eat what's on the plan.

AND I'LL _LIKE _IT! 

Energy is there. I need to fix my sleep, though. I stay up way too late every night. 

(looks at clock disapprovingly)



DaMayor said:


> So, I am assuming we are doing a clean~ish bulk? (I didn't read very far back in the journal, obviously)
> Dang I'd kill for that peanut butter...or olive oil for that matter, right now!



The diet or eating plan was recommended for losing fat. Plus there's not "very far back" to read, honestly.

Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2010)

*Monday, March 8, 2010*

202.2 lbs.

Monday: Back/Biceps
Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 - 5, 5, 5
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10 - 60 X 10, 80 X 10, 110 X 10
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10 - 50 X 10, 10, 10
seated rows 3 sets of 8-10 - 100 X 10, 10, 10
bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10 - 60 X 10, 10, 10
hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10 - 25'ers X 10, 10, 10

Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 2.0 inline X 20 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2010)

inline = _incline _ 

(Okay, so I have _a bit of the OCD_ about me.)


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 8, 2010)

Workout looks good man.


----------



## katt (Mar 9, 2010)

I think everyone on the board has OCD... isn't that why we lift weights & eat healthy to being with?  ohhhh nooo... that's body dysmorphia  (same thing) lol


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 9, 2010)

katt said:


> I think everyone on the board has OCD... isn't that why we lift weights & eat healthy to being with?  ohhhh nooo... that's body dysmorphia  (same thing) lol



Don't forget an Adonis Complex...I'm not sure what the female equivalent would be...


----------



## katt (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll have to think about that one.... Maybe the Monica Brant concept?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 9, 2010)

.aixelsyD evah I

.gniddik tsuJ


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 9, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> .aixelsyD evah I
> 
> .gniddik tsuJ


 





YouTube Video


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 10, 2010)

So how's everything looking? You stuck in a snowbank somewhere?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2010)

*Wednesday, March 10, 2010*

Wednesday: Chest/Shoulder/Triceps

Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10
45's X 10, 10, 8  
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10
70 X 10, 10, 10  
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10
90 X 12, 130 X 10, 
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
100 X 10, 10, 10
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
25's X 10, 8, 8, 
Single-arm machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10
20# X 10, 30# X 10, 10

Treadmill 2.0 incline 3.5 speed X 20 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Workout looks good man.



Thank you!



katt said:


> *I think everyone on the board has OCD...* isn't that why we lift weights & eat healthy to being with?  ohhhh nooo... that's body dysmorphia  (same thing) lol



No argument there.

Wait! Was that a trick question? 



DaMayor said:


> So how's everything looking? You stuck in a snowbank somewhere?



I've stuck to my diet Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. W00t!

No snow right now. In fact, we had a great weather day. Sunny and warm!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I've stuck to my diet Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. W00t!



Cool. 

Even though I'm still wondering about the fat loss....you're pretty lean already.................How's the energy level holding up?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 12, 2010)

*And, honestly, my self esteem is not that bad at all. *



DaMayor said:


> Cool.
> 
> Even though I'm still wondering about the fat loss....*you're pretty lean already*.................



Define "pretty lean already". If you're going by the 186-pound YouTube then I'm at least ten pounds of fat beyond that. Probably more with the loss of muscle over the two months out of the gym.

Tonight is legs at Gold's. I have a lot of work to do.

My structure is an aesthetic nightmare as well. Lopsided hips, narrow shoulders, an anti-bodybuilder. lol

With the hip width also comes an appearance of love handles even when I am lean.

And I'm NOT lean now. Blur over the pecs. No man boobs but there are rumblings or a man boob shadow being cast.

Anyway, there's plenty of fat to be lost. God, I took some video similar to the two vids posted and this one won't be uploaded to YouTube anytime soon!

Laughable. 

"Excuse me, sir, when is the baby due?"

:|



DaMayor said:


> How's the energy level holding up?



Yeah, I nap before the gym. 

I've never tried this menu before. I like eating the same thing every day. It takes the uncertainty or questions out of the equation.

I have a path and I'm following it.

Thanks for the visit.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I like eating the same thing every day. It takes the uncertainty or questions out of the equation.



Same here. It drives my wife nuts. I'll bake a big plate of chicken breast to last me all week then she'll cook up some high barb meal and get pissed because I'll pass it up for the chicken and veggies.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 12, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Same here. It drives my wife nuts. I'll bake a big plate of chicken breast to last me all week then she'll cook up some high barb meal and get pissed because I'll pass it up for the chicken and veggies.



Tomorrow's my cheat meal. I'm thinking pasta, applesauce, rolls, and green beans.

Anyone offer any cheat meal recommendations?


----------



## Perdido (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't care for too much pasta, but spaghetti with meat sauce is a favorite of mine for the cheat meal day!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 13, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Same here. It drives my wife nuts. I'll bake a big plate of chicken breast to last me all week then she'll cook up some high barb meal and get pissed because I'll pass it up for the chicken and veggies.


 
LOL. That's funny you say that.. it used to drive my wife nuts too. Until she got started on her training. Now she realizes how much easier it is to just cook 5 pounds of chicken on Sunday and warm it in the microwave each night during the week.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Tomorrow's my cheat meal. I'm thinking pasta, applesauce, rolls, and green beans.
> 
> Anyone offer any cheat meal recommendations?



What kind of macros are you using for cheat meals? Are they more carb~oriented? (I assume, based on your menu up there)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 13, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I don't care for too much pasta, but *spaghetti with meat sauce* is a favorite of mine for the cheat meal day!



That's the ticket!



FMJ said:


> LOL. That's funny you say that.. it used to drive my wife nuts too. Until she got started on her training. Now she realizes how much easier it is to just cook 5 pounds of chicken on Sunday and warm it in the microwave each night during the week.



I normally prepare two chicken breasts at a time.



DaMayor said:


> What kind of *macros *are you using for cheat meals? *Are they more carb~oriented?* (I assume, based on your menu up there)



I don't bother with macros more than what's described in the diet listed in this thread.

"*Once per week:* High calorie, high carb, cheat meal eating whatever I want for one hour (in place of Meal #6)"

It's from Palumbo's S.M.A.R.T. program. He sells it on his site. It's like an introduction to personal training, health, nutrition. I believe it was $99 and - if you send your test sheet in and pass the multiple choice test by 70% - you'll receive a certificate. A friend and I did it at the same time. He sent his exam in and got his cert in the mail. I completed the course, but never sent in the paperwork. 

Should probably do that at some point.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Tomorrow's my cheat meal. I'm thinking pasta, applesauce, rolls, and green beans.
> 
> Anyone offer any cheat meal recommendations?


How about a large pepperoni pizza with extra cheese, ummmm buddy.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> How about a large pepperoni pizza with extra cheese, ummmm buddy.



Oh man it's the cheat day throw the sausage & meat balls on there too!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> How about a large pepperoni pizza with extra cheese, ummmm buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got up late, so my meals were all pushed back.

I'm grabbing a steak before I see "Alice in Wonderland" at 9:25 then I'll have my late night cheat meal at the Carlisle Diner.

Going with the spaghetti and meat sauce over the pizza, though.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I got up late, so my meals were all pushed back.
> 
> I'm grabbing a steak before I see "Alice in Wonderland" at 9:25 then I'll have my late night cheat meal at the Carlisle Diner.
> 
> Going with the spaghetti and meat sauce over the pizza, though.



Spaghetti? Aw man, I'd go for Fettuccine Alfredo...maybe a chicken breast....and...a couple of Moon Pies...and...and...

We served Dublin Coddle here tonight....but alas, I bid it all farewell.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 14, 2010)

*Friday, March 12, 2010*

Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
210 X 10, 250 X 10, 290 X 10  
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
40's X 10, 10, 10  
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10
L.E. 100 X 10, 120 X 10, 10   
L.C. 90 X 10, 100 X 10, 10 
30:00 treadmill 3.5 speed 2.0 incline


----------



## Curt James (Mar 14, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Spaghetti? Aw man, I'd go for Fettuccine Alfredo...maybe a chicken breast....and...a couple of Moon Pies...and...and...
> 
> We served *Dublin Coddle* here tonight....but alas, I bid it all farewell.



Looks delicious!












A Moon Pie would go good right now with a tall glass of ice cold milk, too.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> How about a large pepperoni pizza with extra cheese, ummmm buddy.


 That's why I like that JD cat...he's wise....and has good taste in food...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 14, 2010)

^I'm going to have to make pepperoni pizza with extra cheese next week's cheat meal!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

dont forget the sausage as well...


----------



## Perdido (Mar 14, 2010)

and the angus ground beef...Mmmmmm bodybuilding food.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2010)

... and be sure to sprinkle some Frank's Red Hot on it.  No extra calories, but a lot of sodium.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 14, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> dont forget the sausage as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sitting here eating BumbleBee pink salmon. I thought I didn't like Chicken of the Sea's pink salmon. I'm liking the BB even less.

And all this pizza topping talk is not helping! lol


----------



## FMJ (Mar 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm sitting here eating BumbleBee pink salmon. I thought I didn't like Chicken of the Sea's pink salmon. I'm liking the BB even less.
> 
> And all this pizza topping talk is not helping! lol


 
Pizza toppings? Please! You're getting off easy! You should see the shit we pull on DaMayor! I'm surprised he hasn't eaten his own arm!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

One of the guys I work with here had his sister ship over this AMAZING chocolate fudge, chocolate chip brownie cake..man...had to have some...WOW.


I like Tobassco sauce on my pizza. I bet frank's is pretty good too....
I'm gonna have to hit some restaraunts up when I get back into the states....
Might have to rent a Harley a weekend and then go to hooters. 'Cause EVERYBODY knows....bikes, beer, broads and wings are a great combination.

Yeah...I know...somewhere...in that last sentance, was an un-PC word...but...eh...I'm not PC.


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)

Is this the pizza thread..?? lol  I just made pizza this weekend.  I put italian seasoning in the crust.. then on top was elk jalapeno cheese sausage, chorizo, hot italian sausage, olives and mushrooms... oh, and yeah, alot of cheese...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 15, 2010)

Moon Pie...lol.






We actually make a dessert here at the restaurant called the Tour de Lune Torte using moon pies.

Pizza? DaMayor sat quietly while dozens of children and adults ate pizza and birthday cake and ice cream  yesterday.

DaMayor has nerves of steel, and Iron Will.

Curt....was that BumbleBee out of a can? Yikes, that junk is terrible! Why not go with an inexpensive fillet? They're only like a buck a piece!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2010)

*Monday, March 15, 2010*

202.2 lbs.
198.2 lbs.

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 - 5, 5, 5
5, 5, 5
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10 - 60 X 10, 80 X 10, 110 X 10
110 X 10, 10, 10
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10 - 50 X 10, 10, 10
50 X 10, 10, 10
Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10 - 100 X 10, 10, 10
100 X 10, 10, 110 X 10
Bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10 - 60 X 10, 10, 10
65 X 10, 10, 10
Hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10 - 10, 10, 10
25's X 10, 10, 10
Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 2.0 inline X 20 minutes
Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 2.0 inline X 20 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Pizza toppings? Please! You're getting off easy! You should see the shit we pull on DaMayor! I'm surprised he hasn't eaten his own arm!



lol _Wtf?_



Burner02 said:


> One of the guys I work with here had his sister ship over this AMAZING chocolate fudge, chocolate chip brownie cake..man...had to have some...WOW.
> 
> 
> I like Tobassco sauce on my pizza. I bet frank's is pretty good too....
> ...



Reads _appropriate _to me!



katt said:


> *Is this the pizza thread..??* lol  I just made pizza this weekend.  I put italian seasoning in the crust.. then on top was elk jalapeno cheese sausage, chorizo, hot italian sausage, olives and mushrooms... oh, and yeah, alot of cheese...



It is _now_. 








DaMayor said:


> Moon Pie...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great! 



DaMayor said:


> Pizza? DaMayor sat quietly while dozens of  children and adults ate pizza and birthday cake and ice cream   yesterday.
> 
> DaMayor has nerves of steel, and Iron Will.



And kudos on your willpower! 



DaMayor said:


> Curt....was that *BumbleBee out of a can?* Yikes, that junk is terrible!



The "pouch". And it _is _terrible. But I mixed it with Chicken of the Sea pink salmon, added two tablespoons of EVOO to the eight ounces of salmon, and heated it in the microwave for 90 seconds. It's a *lot *better that way.



DaMayor said:


> *Why not go with an inexpensive fillet?* They're only like a  buck a piece!



Because I'm clueless when it comes to food shopping _and _food preparation.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


>



That's it, my mind has been made up. It's a pizza cheat day this week!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 16, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Why not go with an inexpensive fillet? They're only like a buck a piece!



Can't go wrong with salmon fillets! Just burn'em on each side for a minute and dig in!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2010)

rahaas said:


> That's it, my mind has been made up. It's a pizza cheat day this week!



I'm thinking the same thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















rahaas said:


> Can't go wrong with salmon fillets! Just burn'em on each side for a minute and dig in!



Will look for them.


----------



## FindingMyWay (Mar 16, 2010)

katt said:


> oh, I hear ya... yeah, we went through that too  although no reason this year, we have no snow, just rain and clouds...
> 
> BUT - start taking more vitamin D... I'm taking 5,000 mg a day for this time of year, it helps.. TOH is taking 10,000..
> 
> Pennsylvania huh... my hubby is HUGE Steelers fan.... me,,, um,, well.... Raiders...


 

That's great!  I'm not the biggest fan of American football, but I like the Steelers and the Raiders.  

And thanks for the Vitamin D suggestion.  Believe it or not, I hadn't thought about that.  



(I apologize for the short detour here, Curt. )


----------



## FindingMyWay (Mar 16, 2010)

Curt, I love your journal.  

Good work on the training.

And the cheating.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2010)

FindingMyWay said:


> That's great!  I'm not the biggest fan of American football, but I like the Steelers and the Raiders.
> 
> And thanks for the Vitamin D suggestion.  Believe it or not, I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> ...



This journal is detour and pizza friendly! And what a great follow-up.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2010)

We interrupt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*the Pizza Journal*





 for, _meh_, some sets and reps. 

*Wednesday, March 17, 2010*

Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10
45's X 10, 10, 10
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10
80 X 10, 10, 9
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10
130 X 10, 9, 8
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
105 X 10, 10, 10
Seated Barbell Press
50# X 8, 7, 5
Single-arm machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10
35# X 10, 10, 10
Treadmill 3.0 incline 3.5 speed X 20 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Mar 19, 2010)

*Friday, March 19, 2010*

Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
290 X 10, 330 X 10, 350 X 10
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
40's X 10, 10, 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10
L.E. 120 X 10, 10, 140 X 10
L.C. 105 X 10, 115 X 10, 125 X 10
30:00 treadmill 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet.

Why do I have a craving for pizza everytime I peek in your journal?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

^LOL  Sorry about that. I'm going to blame katt, but I believe someone else mentioned pizza first.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^LOL  Sorry about that. I'm going to blame katt, but I believe someone else mentioned pizza first.


 
Actually, it WAS Jersey D that first mentioned the pizza. But it's not so much them mention of it as it is the photos! In fact, last week I had my first moon pie in something like 17 years because of this journal!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2010)

Did I do that?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Actually, it WAS Jersey D that first mentioned the pizza. But it's not so much them mention of it as it is the photos! In fact, last week I had my first moon pie in something like 17 years because of this journal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








IT WAS _YOOOOU!!!_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Actually, it WAS Jersey D that first mentioned the pizza. *But it's not so much them mention of it as it is the photos! In fact, last week I had my first moon pie in something like 17 years because of this journal!*



_Great._

My journal is a source of motivation...

_for people to eat junk food._ 

Let me attempt to correct that!
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











...

You're not going to work for world peace _or _end world hunger, _are you?_ You're making a grilled cheese! *HEY!*


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2010)

Training looks good, dude!

All these pics are making me hungry.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

^_Noooo!_ They're supposed to make you fight for world peace and end world _hunger! _


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

Cheat meal was pushed to Sunday night and included a salad, olive oil and vinegar as dressing, spaghetti with meatballs, garlic bread, two cups of coffee with cream, corn, and applesauce with cinnamon.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Cheat meal was pushed to Sunday night and included a salad, olive oil and vinegar as dressing, spaghetti with meatballs, garlic bread, *two cups of coffee with cream, corn, and applesauce with cinnamon.*



How'd you get all of that in the coffee cup?

I'm starting to question whether this is truly a 'diet', Curt. It seems to me that you are having entirely too much fun.......and FOOD.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 22, 2010)

This would cure world hunger.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Cheat meal was pushed to Sunday night and included a salad, olive oil and vinegar as dressing, spaghetti with meatballs, garlic bread, two cups of coffee with cream, corn, and applesauce with cinnamon.


You need some more spaghetti on that plate mister


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2010)

Good lookin workouts Curt!!! Thanks for the positive feedback, appreciate that!!!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

*Monday, March 22, 2010*

Back/Biceps
Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
5, 5, 5
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10
120 X 10, 8, 10  
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10
55 X 10, 10, 10
Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10
110 X 10, 120 X 10, 10
Bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10
65 X 10, 10, 12 
Hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10
25's X 10, 12, 12
Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 3.5 incline X 30 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> How'd you get all of that in the coffee cup?
> 
> I'm starting to question whether this is truly a 'diet', Curt. It seems to me that you are having entirely too much fun.......and FOOD.



Hey, it's a BIG cup! 

And that's just one meal per week. It's been two weeks on the posted meal plan with no deviations.

(pats self on back)

I'm on the treadmill now. Posted today's workout, but I actually have ten more minutes to complete.

Protein shake and two tbsps natty pb await!

P.S. Can you really have too much fun?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

I think we should feed people starving in Africa food.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

ALBOB, That would definitely be a good start!



JerseyDevil said:


> You need some more spaghetti on that plate mister



JD, That's a Google Images plate.  The Carlisle Diner piles their plates higher!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin workouts Curt!!!



Appreciate the visit!



juggernaut said:


> I think we should feed people starving in Africa food.



_Okay_, but *NOT MY CHEAT MEAL!
*


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

that is NOT a cheatmeal you friggin ethiopian wannabe! I can give you lists of what I've had as cheatmeals.
As a matter of fact, I had the other night:

Applebee Brutus Burger
2 Sam Adams Dark Lager
A Margehrita Pizza at Hemmingways in Seaside

Felt like a fat bastard the next morning and bedroom smelled of me farting all night...My wife almost puked it smelled so bad.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> that is NOT a cheatmeal you friggin ethiopian wannabe! I can give you lists of what I've had as cheatmeals.
> As a matter of fact, I had the other night:
> 
> Applebee Brutus Burger
> ...



NOW _THAT _IS A CHEAT MEAL!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

It was my first since prepping for the Atlantic States in June after having Joe Franco do my coaching-granted I fell off the wagon, since he only wanted me to do the burger, but I was veiny as hell the next day.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

_This _Joe Franco?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _This _Joe Franco?



The one and only. A great friend and awesome business partner.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

^That's some insane conditioning. I thought he had a Q&A on MD or Rx.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

So I estimated these thinly-sliced chicken breasts I've been purchasing as 8 ounces. 

_No._

I don't know how I overlook this kind of stuff as the package _lists _the total weight. *Duh.* Each package is 1.00 something. 

A pound per package, so, yeah, I should prepare and eat _half _the package to make the eight ounces listed in my meal plan/menu/diet, right? I've apparently been eating 4-ounce portions instead. 

Corrected that tonight.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 23, 2010)

I've made similar mistakes (and still do) with my diet. I hate counting calories


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2010)

Built straightened me out with fitday. Most of the time I know exactly what's going on unless I have a brutus burger, pizza and some sam adams.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

*+* slight margin of error  *+*



*=*



*Curt James*


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2010)

uhhhhhh hmmm...couldnt you just say what you mean by using the ENGLISH FUCKING LANGUAGE?
Sorry Curt.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> uhhhhhh hmmm...couldnt you just say what you mean by using the ENGLISH FUCKING LANGUAGE?
> Sorry Curt.



Certainly. By utilizing the Fitday macronutrient database, factoring in a slight margin of error for inacurate input from casual users and purchasing a reasonably expensive digital food scale, (strawberries not included) that is currently available in eleven stylish colors,  Mr. James could actualize his current goal(s) to become a pseudo~super hero....pocket protector not included.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

Andalite said:


> I've made similar mistakes (and still do) with my diet. *I hate counting calories*



Amen. 



juggernaut said:


> Built straightened me out with fitday. Most of the time I know exactly what's going on unless I have a brutus burger, pizza and some *sam adams*.



I remember those!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *+* slight margin of error  *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, come on, Jug! By now you should know that I'm a fan of smilies and images. Haven't taken a close look at the vast array of smilies offered here, but by post 1000 I should be using them like a champ.
BE PREPARED FOR THE _ONSLAUGHT!_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Certainly. By utilizing the Fitday macronutrient database, factoring in a slight margin of error for inacurate input from casual users and purchasing a reasonably expensive digital food scale, (strawberries not included) that is currently available in eleven stylish colors,  Mr. James could actualize his current goal(s) to become a pseudo~super hero....*pocket protector not included.*



I have my own!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

*Wednesday, March 24, 2010*

Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10
50's X 10, 9, 8  
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10     
80 X 10, 10, 85 X 10
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10   
130 X 10, 10, 135 X 10 
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
110 X 10, 115 X 10, 10  
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
25's X 10, 10, 10
Single-arm machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10
40# X 10, 10, 10 (last set, assisted left arm with right hand, reps 7-10) 
Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X 20 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Hey, come on, Jug! By now you should know that I'm a fan of smilies and images. Haven't taken a close look at the vast array of smilies offered here, but by post 1000 I should be using them like a champ.
> BE PREPARED FOR THE _ONSLAUGHT!_


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2010)

Workouts looking good


----------



## FMJ (Mar 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> So I estimated these thinly-sliced chicken breasts I've been purchasing as 8 ounces.
> 
> _No._
> 
> ...


 
Wait... are you weighing your food before or after it's cooked?
I think a one pound package of uncooked chicken tenders only yeilds about .75 cooked chicken. Maybe less. To consume 8 ounces of chicken you'd have to eat more than half the package.
I've only been counting the weight of cooked meat into my caloric intake.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Wait... are you weighing your food before or after it's cooked?
> I've only been counting the weight of cooked meat into my caloric intake.



While there is probably some debate about this, (even though I weigh my food afterwards) I don't think the difference is enough to cause any problems. With something lean like chicken breast, you're really just extracting water, and minimal fat. Curt's a fairly lean guy anyway, so I'm thinking he has room to move.

Oh, and please refrain from posting large images in Curt's journal.....Jughead might have a tannybogus, lol.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh, and please refrain from posting large images in Curt's journal.....Jughead might have a tannybogus, lol.


 

How about really small images?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2010)

After seeing all of these imaginative posts...  I need to be more creative.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


>







JerseyDevil said:


> Workouts looking good



Thank you!



FMJ said:


> Wait... are you weighing your food *before or after* it's cooked?
> I think a *one pound package of uncooked chicken tenders only yeilds about .75 cooked chicken. Maybe less.* To consume 8 ounces of chicken you'd have to eat more than half the package.
> I've only been counting the weight of cooked meat into my caloric intake.



Before. 

_Gar!_ I hadn't thought of that.  



DaMayor said:


> While there is probably some debate about this, (even though I weigh my food afterwards) I don't think the difference is enough to cause any problems. With something lean like chicken breast, you're really just extracting water, and minimal fat. Curt's a fairly lean guy anyway, so I'm thinking he has room to move.
> 
> Oh, and please refrain from posting large images in Curt's journal.....Jughead might have a tannybogus, lol.



This is a pro tannybogus journal. 



FMJ said:


> How about *really small images?*



*No *penis images! 



JerseyDevil said:


> After seeing all of these imaginative posts...  I need to be more creative.



_Step up your game, yo._


----------



## Andalite (Mar 25, 2010)

I love your posts....(no homo). 

Thanks for the reps, man. Appreciate them very much! I need to spread mine out before I can return the favor. Sorry.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2010)

Curt is the shznit.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2010)

*Friday, March 26, 2010*

Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
350 X 10, 10, 370 X 10
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
40's X 10, 10, 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10
L.E. 
140 X 10, 10, 10  
L.C. 
125 X 10, 10, 135 X 1   
20:00 treadmill 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2010)

Andalite, glad you're getting a few laughs.  Pass those green dots along to someone else. I already have an insane amount! 

juggernaut, NO! It is _you_ who are *teh shznit!*

(But thank you.)

I posted the workout while on the treadmill and sweating. Three minutes to go.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

Weighed 194.3 lbs. this a.m. according to ye old digital scales. Going to use that as my starting point and weigh in every Saturday morning.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2010)

YouTube Video











That vid is presented in Built's start here thread. And that's the form I was taught as a 15-year-old. Somewhere along the line I started seeing vids of people and gym members doing their rows with their body at an incline rather than parallel to the floor and with much looser form allowing more weight.

How do you do _your _rows? As shown in the video or with your upper body at an incline?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2010)

I do mine exactly like the video


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2010)

^Thank you. That's honestly good to know. 

See a lot of loose form, almost _standing up_ and pulling to the belt line. I assume variety or _switching things up_ never hurts, but the strict form is what I saw in those early bbing mags and books.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd prefer strict form/lower weight over increased risk for injury any day.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2010)

^True. _True._

*Monday, March 29, 2010*

Back/Biceps
Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
5, 5, 5
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10
120 X 10, 10, 10
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10
60 X 8, 8, 8
Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10
120 X 10, 10, 10
Bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10
65 X 12, 12, 12
Hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10
30's X 10, 10, 10
Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 3.5 incline X 20 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2010)

I do BB rows like the video, except when I try to use too much weight .  Some bodybuilders are at an incline when rowing.  I'm pretty sure Dorian Yates would be at an incline when doing Yates rows.

Do you guys use straps when rowing?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2010)

Straps are for pussies. Bare, raw and brute, if you cant do the weight-fuck it...dont do it.

I'm proud of every callous I have.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Straps are for pussies. Bare, raw and brute, if you cant do the weight-fuck it...dont do it.
> 
> I'm proud of every callous I have.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm a pussy then cause when the weight gets too heavy, I use straps. Esecially lately for deads. Why should I not use the heavy weight if the only thing not letting me is my grip?
Basically, delay growth of my larger musles for my forearms? 
Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

Purchased a package of Ketostix and the strip says nada. No change. 

And so I Google and find this:

"Lots of newbies panic over ketostix colors or worship ketostix color and  allow it to dictate their eating. You can be purple and not lose and  beige and be a big loser. Don't let the stix upset you. 

The stix don't tell you all about ketosis and are only a tool you should  be using if you have made a change in the foods you are eating and want  to see if it has knocked you out of ketosis. There are physical  indicators of Ketosis you will experience that are much more reliable.  The taste in your mouth, smell of your pee, your breath, the loss of  appetite, the craving control, and of course the weight and inches lost  eating all the food.  

Note: If your ketostix do not turn purple despite the fact that you are  doing everything correctly, you may still show a decrease in appetite,  an improvement in well-being, a loosening of your clothes and a slow but  steady weight loss and reduction in inches. This simply means that you  are not producing enough ketones to register on the strips but enough to  burn fat. Remember, the strips are tools; making them change color is  not the sole object of the game. (Taken from page 138 of the DANDR.) 

 Moreover, in most cases the LTS  (lipylosis testing strips) will no longer turn pink or purple once you  are taking in 50 or more grams of carbs a day, so they are of no use as  people get above that level of carb intake. [DANDR,*Lipolysis Testing Strips: Proof Positive,*
 Chapter 11} 

*Hint:*  Take these things  into consideration if you think you are in ketosis but the stix are not  showing positive results:

Check the expiration on the bottle to be sure the strips are still good.  The seal on a new bottle should not be broken.  

Partially used bottles can possibly be defective if they have been  stored for any length of time and exposed to moisture or high  temperatures.  

The color of your ketone testing stix isn't  important to your weight loss. All the stix measure is the amount of  excess ketones your body created from your fats both dietary and storage  left over after you have burned up all the ones you are using for  energy at that time.  

For both of the following examples all numbers are made up:  

You can alter the amount in your urine by drinking more water and  eliminating them more frequently in smaller concentration. If you pee  200 ounces of water you will have a lower concentration on your stix  then if you pee 50 ounces of water for the same total amount of ketones  eliminated from your system. Say 8,000 ketones "peed" out. The 50 ozer  would show 160 dark purple and the 200 ozer would show 40 and be  moderate. Same ketone total amount but 2 different colors on the stix.  For this example stix are measured in ounces of pee not dL  

Another is exercise:  

Every one in this example eats the same amount of the exact same foods,  is in the same metabolic category, and has the same height and weight,  and drinks the same amount of water.  

Person A is very muscular and produces 10000 Ketones a day from diet and  stored fat, burns 10000 in energy expenditure and has 0 excess ketones  to pee on those stix hence they never change  
Person B works out like crazy and produces 10050 ketones also from diet  and stored fats, burns 10000 in energy expenditures and pees out 50  turning the stix light pink. 
Person C produces 6000 ketones burns 6000 and has no color change 
Person D produces 6000 ketones is an exercise slug and burns 2000 giving  her 4000 to pee out making the stix dark purple. 


All of them are stix slaves so person A says I'm losing weight but I'm  not in ketosis why?  
Person B says my stix are only pink and I'm losing weight what am I  doing wrong? 
Person C says I'm not in ketosis and I'm not losing weight what am I  doing wrong? 
Person D is doing the whoopee dance and in about 3 weeks will be posting  I've been dark purple since day 1 and have stopped losing weight what  am I doing wrong?"

Saturday is my weigh-in, so I'll let that be the measuring stick rather than purple on that test strip.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I do BB rows like the video, except when I try to use too much weight .  Some bodybuilders are at an incline when rowing.  I'm pretty sure Dorian Yates would be at an incline when doing Yates rows.
> 
> *Do you guys use straps when rowing?*
> 
> ...



No straps although I have a pair. Not rowing right now. Was curious about form, though.



FMJ said:


> Well, I guess I'm a pussy then cause when the weight gets too heavy, *I use straps. Esecially lately for deads. *Why should I not use the heavy weight if the only thing not letting me is my grip?
> Basically, delay growth of my larger musles for my forearms?
> Doesn't make sense.



Agreed. 

And I normally used a mixed grip to combat the bar rolling out of my hands.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

Chest and triceps now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Straps are for pussies. Bare, raw and brute, if you cant do the weight-fuck it...dont do it.
> 
> I'm proud of every callous I have.


Straps are for pussies when it comes to deadlifts, because it is a competition lift, and they are not allowed, so why use them.

But when doing BB rows it gets to a point where the forearms give out. Since this is not a forearm movement, imo straps actually allow better back development because you can use heavier weight with good form. If forearm develop is what you want, then wrist curls, and wrist rollers are what you need.

Oh, and btw, I am proud of every callous I have also.  I do not own straps, but after this discussion, I think I will get a pair


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

*Wednesday, March 31, 2010*

Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10 
50's X 10, 10, 9 
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10     
85 X 10, 10, 8 
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10 
135 X 6, 7, 6    
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
115 X 10, 7, 6  
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
30's X 8, 4, 4 
Single-arm machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10
40# X 10, 10, 10 (last set, assisted left arm with right hand, reps 7-10) 
40# X 10, 10, 30# X 10
Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X 10 minutes

Shortchanged myself for time. Rushing to get sets in before 10 p.m. closing time. Maybe 30 seconds rest between sets and only ten minutes cardio.

On the treadmill now.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 31, 2010)

I like straps because it allows me to use double overhand grip on heavy pulls & shrugs.



Curt James said:


> *Wednesday, March 31, 2010*
> 
> Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
> Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10
> ...



Good workout! Almost identical routine as I did tonight except for the treadmill.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Straps are for pussies when it comes to deadlifts, because it is a competition lift, and they are not allowed, so why use them.
> 
> But when doing BB rows it gets to a point where the forearms give out. Since this is not a forearm movement, imo straps actually allow better back development because you can use heavier weight with good form. If forearm develop is what you want, then wrist curls, and wrist rollers are what you need.
> 
> Oh, and btw, I am proud of every callous I have also. * I do not own straps, but after this discussion, I think I will get a pair*



I own straps, but I'm too @#$% stupid to use them. 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video













rahaas said:


> Good workout! Almost identical routine as I did tonight



Thank you. It's a nice routine. I've followed it before.



rahaas said:


> except for the treadmill.



Well, I only got ten minutes in before time was up. I guess I could have walked in circles in the gym parking lot for another ten minutes. 

Or, yeah, arrived at the gym at a reasonable time.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Straps are for pussies when it comes to deadlifts, because it is a competition lift, and they are not allowed, so why use them.


 
This is so ridiculous Jersey. So many guys talk about checking an ego at the door.. this is just as bad! Firstly, Not too many guys here are doing competative deadlifting.. some are and to that extent, I agree with you, they shouldn't be using straps. But allot of us are deadlifting to increase size and strength and when your weights are limited DRASTICALLY by your forearm strength, well, then Jug is right, don't even bother doing the movement. If I didn't use straps when I deadlift, then I would only be moving 175 pounds instead of 235. So if I routinly lifted 60lbs less than my max weight on deads, how beneficial would those lifts be for me?
But just for the sake of not being a "pussy" I should make that sacrifice? 
Give me a break. That's like saying someones a sissy for running a marathon while wearing sneakers. Just egotistical B.S.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> This is so ridiculous Jersey. So many guys talk about checking an ego at the door.. this is just as bad! Firstly, Not too many guys here are doing competative deadlifting.. some are and to that extent, I agree with you, they shouldn't be using straps. But allot of us are deadlifting to increase size and strength and when your weights are limited DRASTICALLY by your forearm strength, well, then Jug is right, don't even bother doing the movement. If I didn't use straps when I deadlift, then I would only be moving 175 pounds instead of 235. So if I routinly lifted 60lbs less than my max weight on deads, how beneficial would those lifts be for me?
> But just for the sake of not being a "pussy" I should make that sacrifice?
> Give me a break. *That's like saying someones a sissy for running a marathon while wearing sneakers.* Just egotistical B.S.



If it's not a marathon over broken glass in bare feet _then it doesn't even count. _


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

> The stix don't tell you all about ketosis and are only a tool you should be using if you have made a change in the foods you are eating and want to see if it has knocked you out of ketosis.



The only reason I use the things. There were a few days in weeks past when I had only a trace amount of ketones present....but I lost four pounds the same week.

Secondly, as stated in the write-up, the concentration of ketones will indeed vary in relation to one's water intake. PSMF causes one to void FREQUENTLY, so the stix may not be telling the whole story.

How many grams of carbs are you consuming per day?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> And I normally used a mixed grip to combat the bar rolling out of my hands.



I find that adding chalk to a mixed grip permits a heavier weight to be used.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Straps are for pussies when it comes to deadlifts, because it is a competition lift, and they are not allowed, so why use them.
> 
> But when doing BB rows it gets to a point where the forearms give out. Since this is not a forearm movement, imo straps actually allow better back development because you can use heavier weight with good form. If forearm develop is what you want, then wrist curls, and wrist rollers are what you need.
> 
> Oh, and btw, I am proud of every callous I have also.  I do not own straps, but after this discussion, I think I will get a pair



if you must get something for the haul, and I dont recommend many things-except my Beyond Nutrition All in 1 for post workout recovery  I'd recommend Haulin Hooks. They've served many of my clients well. 
Still, I am raw with both the row and the deadlift.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 1, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> I find that adding chalk to a mixed grip permits a heavier weight to be used.


the mixed grip has helped especially when I was doing strongman deadlifting. I did a brief stint with strongman lifting last year and loved it. After my competitive bodybuilding days are over-I'm nearing 43 and dont want to wear a banana hammock forever, I plan on moving into strongman.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2010)

I've heard the theory that "if you need straps you should work on strengthening your grip".  Yeah, there's sound logic in that but, I also think there's logic in not worrying about your grip when you're working your back.  About a thousand years ago, at my very strongest ever, I was repping 500 lbs in the deadlift.  There was no way I could do that without straps.  I tried my ass off to increase my grips strength but just couldn't do it.  I decided I wasn't going to sacrifice my back development just for the sake of vanity.  

And in rows it's even worse since you're not using an alternating grip.  Straps are a NECESSITY for total lat development while rowing......................In my oh so humble opinion.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> The only reason I use the things. There were a few days in weeks past when I had only a trace amount of ketones present....but I lost four pounds the same week.
> 
> Secondly, as stated in the write-up, the concentration of ketones will indeed vary in relation to one's water intake. *PSMF causes one to void FREQUENTLY, so the stix may not be telling the whole story.*
> 
> *How many grams of carbs are you consuming per day?*



Six tablespoons of natty peanut butter would be 18 grams and 1 scoop of Fiberlyze is 9.5 grams for 27.5 grams of carbs unless I picked up _the hi-carb chicken_ by mistake.

I eyeballed the chicken portions early on, taking in four ounces of breast instead of eight. Fixed that. And I suspect I've been overdoing the pb, so I'm reducing the size of my _spoonful _from here on out.

Have a metal TBSP measure for my EVOO but measuring the pb was just a pita, so I was eating two heaping teaspoons instead of actually measuring. It's been three weeks of following the keto diet and I'm not seeing what I expected. 

Otoh, I'm not sure what I expected. Was 202 with gym clothes and this a.m. I jumped on the scale and was 197 lbs. Probably the exact same weight allowing for the adidas and gym gear. 

Last Saturday a.m. I weighed _194.3_ on my home digital and so I'll see what this Saturday reveals.

My bladder must be >< size as I've always had issues there. Have a younger brother who would put that character in the one Adam Sandler skit to shame. His bladder must fill his entire lower body. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2010)

^Add spinach. They list the bag as containing about 6 grams of carbs. I'm eating at most a half bag of baby spinach. Probably more like a third of the bag. for two additional grams of carbs for a total of 29.5 grams of carbs per day.

Ketogenic is a term referring to a ketone based diet, hence the term "in ketosis." This is caused by the consumption of ultra low carbohydrates - under 100 grams per day for sure, but most often I think, under 30-40 grams - in order to force the body into ketosis. Ketosis is the point where there is not enough glucose to fuel the system, particularly the 100 grams or so it takes to fuel the brain, which forces the liver to produce ketones for fuel.

After a period of time, between 1-4 days normally, the brain adapts to using the ketones for fuel. After a longer period of time, between 2 and 4 weeks, the body begins to efficiently use bodyfat for fuel and decreases the use of ketones to fuel the muscles. 

From *Low-Carb Diet Tips

*Okay, so with that information (the 4 weeks part) I don't feel as concerned or ticked off. lol

Patience!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

For me personally, Peanut Butter is the deal breaker. (I love the stuff) Followed by mixed nuts. It is calorically dense, high in (sometimes not the greatest) fat, has a few carbs and that one or two grams of *sugar* that will shut Ketosis down (for me anyway).
I've found that I have to stay at or below 20 grams per day. I have also become dang near obsessive with label reading.....which isn't bad, really, considering how many things/macros we take for granted. 

You'll get it, brother!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> I find that adding chalk to a mixed grip permits a heavier weight to be used.



Chalk-friendly gyms are as rare as hen's teeth, unfortunately. Where do you lift?



juggernaut said:


> if you must get something for the haul, and I dont recommend many things-except my *Beyond Nutrition All in 1* for post workout recovery  I'd recommend *Haulin Hooks*. They've served many of my clients well.
> Still, I am raw with both the row and the deadlift.



Never heard of either...
*
Beyond Nutrition*
*
Haulin Hooks Review*

Appreciate the info, juggernaut.



juggernaut said:


> the mixed grip has helped especially when I was doing strongman deadlifting. I did a brief stint with strongman lifting last year and loved it. After my competitive bodybuilding days are over-*I'm nearing 43* and dont want to wear a banana hammock forever, I plan on moving into strongman.



For some reason I always think everyone else is _20 _years old. Glad there are a some over-40 types around.



ALBOB said:


> Straps are a NECESSITY for total lat development while rowing......................In my oh so humble opinion.



I read through your entire journal. _Your _opinion is one worth listening to, imo. 

In fact, I ordered 1-Andro Rx based on the comments made in your journal. Will be adding the following stack to my daily routine beginning today, April 1, 2010. 

*1-Andro Rx*
Week 1 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
Week 2 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
Week 3 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
Week 4 ??? three capsules, three times per day.
Week 5 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
Week 6 ??? one capsule, three times per day.
*
Anabolix-Matix*
Week 1-6 - two capsules, two times per day.

Followed by PCT with 6-TRIONE (6-OXO replacement).
*
6-TRIONE (6-OXO REPLACEMENT) 60 CAPS - Supplement | Massnutrition.com*






Feedback, suggestions, recommendations, expressions of sincere  _"Wtf?" _are requested. Thanks.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> For me personally, Peanut Butter is the deal breaker. (I love the stuff) *Followed by mixed nuts.* It is calorically dense, high in (sometimes not the greatest) fat, has a few carbs and that one or two grams of *sugar* that will shut Ketosis down (for me anyway).
> I've found that I have to stay at or below 20 grams per day. I have also become dang near obsessive with label reading.....which isn't bad, really, considering how many things/macros we take for granted.
> 
> You'll get it, brother!



Son of a...

I didn't calculate the 1/3 cup of raw cashews.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]"On average,               a 1.5 ounce serving is equivalent to about 1/3 cup of nuts[/SIZE][/FONT]," according to [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Maureen  Ternus, registered dietitian and nutrition coordinator              for the International Tree Nut Council's Nutrition Research  &              Education Foundation.  

And [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]a handful              equals about 1-ounce, so 1.5 ounces would equal one and a half handfuls. 

30 grams of raw cashews contain 9g of carbs, according to *carbs in cashews - Bing

*Online Conversion offers that 30 grams is about 1 ounce which would put 1.5 ounces around 13.5 grams of carbs. Adding that to the previously noted 29.5 grams of carbs and I'm sitting on _43_ grams of carbs per day.* 

*So I would have to shave off *23 grams *to meet your level of dedication. 

I'm going to stay the course another two weeks at least before making any adjustments, but _reducing _the amount of cashews and servings of peanut butter would probably be a relatively painless fix.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2010)

Reposting the workout and menu just to keep it in my face.

*Weight Training: 3 times a week*

*Monday: Back/Biceps*
Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10
seated rows 3 sets of 8-10
bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10
hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10

*Wednesday: Chest/Shoulder/Triceps*
Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
Single-arm machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10

*Friday: Legs*
Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10

Cardio for 20 - 60 minutes at end of each workout (Life Fitness treadmill)
*
Meal Plan: *

*Meal #1*
5 whole eggs (Omega-3 eggs) with 3 additional egg whites
*Meal #2*
Shake: 45g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz chicken with one handful cashews
*Meal #4*
Shake: 45g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)
*Meal #5*
8 oz salmon, swordfish, or red meat with a green salad with 2 tablespoon of EVOO*
Meal #6*
Shake: 50g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)

*Once per week:* High calorie, high carb, cheat meal eating whatever I want for one hour (in place of Meal #6)


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 2, 2010)

In all fairness, Joe Franco and I own Beyond Nutrition. 


Curt James said:


> Chalk-friendly gyms are as rare as hen's teeth, unfortunately. Where do you lift?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

*Friday, April 2, 2010*

Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
390 X 10, 10, 8
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
40's X 10, 10, 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10
L.E.   
145 X 10, 10, 10 
L.C.    
135 X 10, 10, 10  
20:00 treadmill 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> In all fairness, Joe Franco and I own Beyond Nutrition.



All the more reason to pimp it, pimp!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

Reposting the workout and menu just to keep it in my face.

*Weight Training: 3 times a week*

*Monday: Back/Biceps*
Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10
seated rows 3 sets of 8-10
bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10
hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10

*Wednesday: Chest/Shoulder/Triceps*
Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
Single-arm machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10

*Friday: Legs*
Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10

Cardio for 20 - 60 minutes at end of each workout (Life Fitness treadmill)
*
Meal Plan: *

*Meal #1*
5 whole eggs (Omega-3 eggs) with 3 additional egg whites
*Meal #2*
Shake: 45g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz chicken with one handful cashews
*Meal #4*
Shake: 45g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)
*Meal #5*
8 oz salmon, swordfish, or red meat with a green salad with 2 tablespoon of EVOO*
Meal #6*
Shake: 50g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)

*Once per week:* High calorie, high carb, cheat meal eating whatever I want for one hour (in place of Meal #6)

Added the following stack to my daily routine beginning April 1, 2010. 

*1-Andro Rx*
Week 1 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
Week 2 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
Week 3 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
Week 4 ??? three capsules, three times per day.
Week 5 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
Week 6 ??? one capsule, three times per day.
*
Anabolix-Matix*
Week 1-6 - two capsules, two times per day.

Followed by PCT with 6-TRIONE (6-OXO replacement).
*
6-TRIONE (6-OXO REPLACEMENT) 60 CAPS - Supplement | Massnutrition.com*






Feedback, suggestions, recommendations, expressions of sincere  _"Wtf?" _are requested. Thanks. 

*Friday, April 2, 2010*

Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
390 X 10, 10, 8
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
40's X 10, 10, 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10
L.E.   
145 X 10, 10, 10 
L.C.    
135 X 10, 10, 10  
20:00 treadmill 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Weighed 194.3 lbs. this a.m.* according to ye old digital scales. Going to use that as my starting point and *weigh in every Saturday morning.*



196.6 lbs.?

Excuse me while I find an appropriate smiley...





*196.6 lbs.*

No, that's not quite enough.





_*196.6 lbs.*_

















196.6 lbs.!!!

Okay. So, I'll be making some adjustments. 

That's an increase of 2.3 lbs.  I'll chalk it up to too much peanut butter and not enough cardio.

_Adjustments._​


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

But 196.6.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


>



This is the funniest fucking thing i've ever seen.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

^You'd never seen that one before? 

It's worth it to have gained weight just to afford you that laugh. lol 

What's that phrase? "My pain is your gain!"

I Googled that phrase and found _this _article. *Bonus!*
*
The Urbanite Magazine - MY PAIN, YOUR GAIN*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> This is the funniest fucking thing i've ever seen.



And I could say I'm reciprocating for _this!_





I've got a growing list of avatars that make me break out in a smile if not outright laughter.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> 196.6 lbs.?
> 
> Okay. So, I'll be making some adjustments.
> 
> ...



I don't know....I'm still a little conflicted over the issue of cardio. (Thank you Built, et al....I hate cardio anyway)
I do think peanut butter, natural or otherwise, and cashews could be causing problems....just my un-edumacated/pseudo-edumacated/knows-just-enough-to-kill-a-horse edumacated guess. I compared natty p-nut butter to regular p-nut butter....within a gram or so they were the same. 
How much sugar and carbs does your protein supp. contain?


I know one thing...*Sugar is the culprit*.....and of course, Calories. (or vice versa) Speaking of which, what is your daily caloric total? *I'm not trying to coach you here by any means*, I'm just comparing notes to snags I've hit in the past.

BTW, what the heck's wrong with 196? That's my GOAL WEIGHT, lol!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


>


That looks like me at work!  Seriously.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> just my un-edumacated/pseudo-edumacated/knows-just-enough-to-kill-a-horse edumacated guess.



heh  Your _guess _is better than my "facts". I'm pretty certain of that.



DaMayor said:


> How much sugar and carbs does your protein supp. contain?



I'm using Isolyze from Species Nutrition.

Sugars? Zero grams.
Total carbohydrates? Zero grams.





DaMayor said:


> what is your daily caloric  total?



No idea. 

Yeah. I should know that. 



JerseyDevil said:


> That looks like me at work!  Seriously.



lol Not good!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

*Saturday, April 3, 2010*

Treadmill 30 minutes, 3.5 speed, 3.5 incline on an empty stomach.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 3, 2010)

Every try any interval training after a workout?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Every try any interval training after a workout?



Any suggested links?

I found _this_.

*Interval Training: Training for Fitness, Fat Loss and Performance*

Thanks for the pointer, rahaas.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Chalk-friendly gyms are as rare as hen's teeth, unfortunately. Where do you lift?



I lift at a Gold's gym and a local (non-chain) gym.  I'm careful about cleaning up after I use the chalk, so no one says anything to me.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

^That makes sense. 

Some staff members are overly _about the rules_ while others aren't as militant at the one gym. I was dinged for answering my cell phone on the treadmill. I'm not making calls, but the thing rang and I answered on reflex. There's an attendant waving their arms like I'm on fire. Wtf?

And my training partner got the shaft for wearing a ball cap. Apparently knit caps are allowed, but if you put a brim on it then the world will absolutely end. 

Idiots.


----------



## FindingMyWay (Apr 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^That makes sense.
> 
> Some staff members are overly _about the rules_ while others aren't as militant at the one gym. I was dinged for answering my cell phone on the treadmill. I'm not making calls, but the thing rang and I answered on reflex. *There's an attendant waving their arms like I'm on fire.* Wtf?
> 
> ...


 

  I can just picture this....

I used to belong to a gym where people regularly talked on their cell phones while "working out" (I use the term loosely) and no one said a word.  I can still picture one girl in particular who had a habit of getting on a row machine while holding her cell phone between her ear and shoulder (did I explain that properly?).  It must have been her time to return calls, because that's what she did every time she was on that machine.  Crazy.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> There's an attendant *waving their arms like I'm on fire.* Wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, me _on fire?_  






YouTube Video











Sheesh. I thought _you _were the one laughing! 





FindingMyWay said:


> I used to belong to a gym where people regularly talked on their cell  phones while "working out" (I use the term loosely) and no one said a  word.  I can still picture one girl in particular who had a habit of  getting on a row machine while holding her cell phone between her ear  and shoulder (did I explain that properly?).  It must have been her time  to return calls, because that's what she did every time she was on that  machine.  Crazy.



lol  Crazy.

Treadmill at 3.5 is not the same as seated rows, of course, but I can picture _that!_ 

A friend and I rode our motorcycles down to D.C. years back. He had a huge Harley and I'm on my Sportster. I see him reach in his jacket pocket and realize he's pulling out his phone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So he's trying to steer his bike, wobbling a bit, while flipping his phone open and talking. With a helmet on.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

Going to the gym early. Vacation ends today. School district was on its break and my sleep pattern took a beating. I need to be in bed before 11 p.m. 

Bah. I was up _until _five or six a.m. every day. Just more of an 11-7 person than day shift.

Back and biceps and then grocery shopping. Chicken breasts, raw cashews, more peanut butter, baby spinach, salmon, and Omega 3 eggs. The works.

My cheat meal this week included...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 5, 2010)

bastard.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


>


 
Don't let DaMayor see those cookies! He'll snap!


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2010)

Your weight has really jumped around. You gained almost 40 lbs in 9 weeks, that is crazy. How did you feel health wise and mentally after that jump? What are your current goals?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2010)

CJ, lookin good my friend, sorry your vacation is over now, however those cookies you ate, well... lets just say I'm JEALOUS!!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> 196.6 lbs.?
> 
> Excuse me while I find an appropriate smiley...
> 
> ...



Sir, you don't know what mad is:






YouTube Video











I love the internet!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Don't let DaMayor see those cookies! He'll snap!



I believe he has more self control than what the influence of a mere "Do Si Do" can derail!



fufu said:


> Your weight has really jumped around. You gained almost 40 lbs in 9 weeks, that is crazy. How did you feel health wise and mentally after that jump? What are your current goals?



At age 45—sick of not being able to "get swole"—I said eff it and decided to strip down to the weight I carried when I first touched a barbell, a buck fifty. I dropped from around 175 of skinny-fat to 149 lbs. (for a minute) and then rebounded like a son of a... to over 180 but lean.

Unfortunately, I'm looking at around 200 right now. We'll see what this Saturday brings. I've adjusted my intake on a few items (raw cashews, pb) and increased my cardio, the number of sessions.

Anyway, health wise and mentally, it wasn't an issue. I was glad to not look like a walking skeleton. lol But equally glad that I achieved that goal just to say, "Yeah, body, you will do what I tell you to do." (Who has control issues?) And the rebound was amazing for me.

Current goals are to follow keto to trim down again, but not to the extreme I had. Then to increase strength and to stay consistent in the gym.

Sorry for being long-winded. If I had as much muscle as I have posts on the various boards, well, I'd be on the cover of ever muscle mag.



Archangel said:


> CJ, lookin good my friend, sorry your vacation is over now, however those cookies you ate, well... lets just say I'm JEALOUS!!!



Guess that was an ill-advised cheat, eh? I love those cookies. And I got to the diner at the wrong time for spaghetti and meatballs. They were only serving breakfast. I went straight into "Angry German Kid" mode right there at the diner! 

_WAS IST LOS!!?!!!!!?_







SilentBob187 said:


> Sir, you don't know what mad is:
> 
> (snip)
> 
> I love the internet!



That was 2006? I wonder if he's still alive.  



noelbaby said:


> An STD is a serious illness that requires treatment. An STD like AIDS, cannot be cured and are deadly. If you are looking for  an effective STD Testing or STD HIV testing you can call us at 888-338-9831


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 5, 2010)

noelbaby said:


> An STD is a serious illness that requires treatment. An STD like AIDS, cannot be cured and are deadly. If you are looking for  an effective STD Testing or STD HIV testing you can call us at 888-338-9831



ORLY?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

*Monday, April 5, 2010*

Back/Biceps
Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
5, 5, 5
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10
130 X 10, 140 X 10, 6
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10
60 X 10, 10, 10
Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10
120 X 10, 130 X 10, 140 X 10
Bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10
65 X 12, 70 X 10, 8
Hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10
35's X 10, 10, 10

Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 3.5 incline X 20 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> ORLY?



No cure for AIDS? _Who knew?_


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

Angry German Kid = Win.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

noelbaby said:


> An STD is a serious illness that requires treatment. An STD like AIDS, cannot be cured and are deadly. If you are looking for  an effective STD Testing or STD HIV testing you can call us at 888-338-9831



Of all places to make her (?) first post! I'm not sure how I'd take that, Curt.

Thought about you the other day....in a completely heterosexual way, of course. My wife and son are out of town. My wife bought some cashews the other night befroe they left.....and left them on the coffee table.

If I am still retaining excess water today at weigh in...this will be why, lol.

I did make sure they fit within my macros, of course..........Myehhhhh.....noididn't. 
(But they were considered my "free meal" of the weekend.)


----------



## FMJ (Apr 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I did make sure they fit within my macros, of course..........Myehhhhh.....noididn't.
> (But they were considered my "free meal" of the weekend.)


Physically impossible to fit in cashews to your permitted macros. 
Wouldn't only take... I dunno... one nut to exceed your permissable fat content?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Physically impossible to fit in cashews to your permitted macros.
> Wouldn't only take... I dunno... one nut to exceed your permissable fat content?



The cashews replaced my opportunity for a free meal. My free meals are usually high(er) in fat and protein, and as low carb as possible. I probably consumed about two and a half ounces, so we're talking about 425cals, ~37gfat, ~20g carbs.(keep in mind I withheld carbs all day up to this point) and ~13g protein...ballpark. Even if you double the amount....it was a free meal....big whoop.

Although, (Note for Curt) eating the cashews did knock me out of ketosis...carbs/sugar.

I was trying to help our friend "Natty Peanut Butter" James.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2010)

*Tuesday, April 6, 2010*

Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 3.5 incline X 30 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Of all places to make her (?) first post! I'm not sure how I'd take that, Curt.



I attract quality posters, eh? (No offense. )

Curt = ?



DaMayor said:


> Thought about you the other day....in a completely heterosexual way, of  course. My wife and son are out of town. My wife bought some cashews the  other night befroe they left.....and left them on the coffee table.
> 
> *If I am still retaining excess water today at weigh in...this will be  why, lol.*
> 
> ...



Bloating?  I'm considering... 







DaMayor said:


> The cashews replaced my opportunity for a free meal. My free meals are usually high(er) in fat and protein, and as low carb as possible. I probably consumed about two and a half ounces, so we're talking about 425cals, ~37gfat, ~20g carbs.(keep in mind I withheld carbs all day up to this point) and ~13g protein...ballpark. Even if you double the amount....it was a free meal....big whoop.
> 
> *Although, (Note for Curt) eating the cashews did knock me out of ketosis...carbs/sugar.
> 
> I was trying to help our friend "Natty Peanut Butter" James.*



I reduced my peanut butter _and _raw cashew portion size. And my goal is to increase my number of cardio sessions, too. See previous post! 

We'll see what Saturday's a.m. weigh-in brings.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

I once took a Midol for a headache...they actually work very well.

No punch line. Just the facts.


----------



## FindingMyWay (Apr 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I once took a Midol for a headache...they actually work very well.
> 
> No punch line. Just the facts.


 

I get a buzz from Midol.

No punch line. Just the facts.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I once took a Midol for a headache...they actually work very well.
> 
> No punch line. Just the facts.


 

A guy walks into a bar with a parrot on his shoulder...

No punch line.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

*[*insert punch line here*]*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 7, 2010)

*Wednesday, April 7, 2010*

Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10 
50's X 10, 10, 7 
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10     
85 X 10, 10, 12  
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10 
135 X 10, 10, 10 
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
115 X 10, 8, 8
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
30's X 8, 10, 10 
Single-arm machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10 
30# X 12, 10, 10
Treadmill 3.5 incline, 3.5 speed X 20:00


----------



## Curt James (Apr 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *[*insert punch line here*]*



 Easier said than done...

The guy asks for a whiskey. The bartender brings him a whiskey _and coke._ The guy says "I didn't order that coke!" 

Bartender replies "No, your parrot did", The guy says "But my parrot doesn't know how to speak" and, looking at the bartender suspiciously, orders another whiskey. 

Bartender comes back with yet _another_ whiskey and coke.

The guy gets angrier. "The bartender says,"Ask the parrot, pal." 

The man orders a third whiskey and this time listens to see if the parrot says anything. 

The parrot looks at him, looks at the bartender, and quietly says "Squawk, and a coke, squawk." 

The guy goes nuts, runs to his truck, grabs his tool box, and nails the parrot to the wall. 

Next to the parrot, above the door, is a crucifix. The Parrot turns to look at Jesus and asks "Squawk, did you ask for a coke, too?"

(ba dump bump)


----------



## Curt James (Apr 7, 2010)

So in addition to my sense of humor breaking (see "joke" above), I woke up this a.m. to a broken refrigerator. 

_Casualties _included two pounds of chicken breasts, three dozen omega 3 eggs, and two quarts of egg whites.


----------



## FindingMyWay (Apr 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> So in addition to my sense of humor breaking (see "joke" above), I woke up this a.m. to a broken refrigerator.
> 
> _Casualties _included two pounds of chicken breasts, three dozen omega 3 eggs, and two quarts of egg whites.


 
That stinks!  (Maybe literally.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, all sorts of stuff in this journal.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Wow, all sorts of stuff in this journal.



I think of it more as Elmo's World with useful information.




*La-la-la-la, La-la-la-la, Curt-James-World.*


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Physically impossible to fit in cashews to your permitted macros.
> Wouldn't only take... I dunno... one nut to exceed your permissable fat content?



Alex, I'll take _Things That Sound Dirty but Aren't_ for $1,000 please.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

> Physically impossible to fit in cashews to your permitted macros.



Tranferred to  Sexual Health - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums, *FMJ is a Flaming Homosexual with Nut Fetish*

Please, spare Curt the details of *your* "permitted macros".


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Tranferred to Sexual Health - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums, *FMJ is a Flaming Homosexual with Nut Fetish*
> 
> Please, spare Curt the details of *your* "permitted macros".


 

I _knew _I should have said legume.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

Is it just me, or has poor Curt abandoned his now hijacked journal?

SORRY MR. JAMES!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Is it just me, or has poor Curt abandoned his now hijacked journal?
> 
> SORRY MR. JAMES!


 
Probably just out shopping for a new fridge.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Probably just out shopping for a new fridge.




Or looking for his nuts?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2010)

he wouldnt be able to find them anyway


----------



## Perdido (Apr 8, 2010)

We should have LOL'ed at his joke.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2010)

FindingMyWay said:


> That stinks!  (Maybe literally.)



It did stink, but it didn't _stink!_ 



Triple Threat said:


> Wow, all sorts of stuff in this journal.



Say _whaa?

_






DaMayor said:


> I think of it more as Elmo's World with useful information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh  Such a compliment! Thank you! 



ALBOB said:


> Alex, I'll take _Things That Sound Dirty *but Aren't*_ for $1,000 please.



"What is everything my ex girlfriend said to me during our relationship?"



FMJ said:


> I _knew _I should have said legume.



No, I'm pretty sure legume can be twisted and turned against you just as easily! 



DaMayor said:


> Is it just me, or has poor Curt abandoned his now hijacked journal?
> 
> SORRY MR. JAMES!



lol Never. I'm a fan of the hijack, trust me.



FMJ said:


> Probably just out shopping for a new fridge.



_Oof!_



ALBOB said:


> Or looking for his nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lifetime natty. If there's one (okay, _two_) thing (er, _things_) I don't have to look for it's...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2010)

rahaas said:


> We should have LOL'ed at his joke.



I've been crying all day.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Is it just me, or *has poor Curt abandoned his now hijacked journal?*
> 
> SORRY MR. JAMES!



Found _this _during a Google images search for goofy gifs.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> bastard.



How's your prep coming along? 

I sat at the Carlisle Diner recently, eating a green salad with vinegar and olive oil as dressing and a small steak... _while staring at their dessert display._ 

Stay strong, bruddah!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2010)

*Thursday, April 8, 2010*

Life Fitness treadmill 3.5 speed, 3.5 incline, 30 minutes


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 9, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Thursday, April 8, 2010*
> 
> Life Fitness treadmill 3.5 speed, 3.5 incline, 30 minutes



Better you than me.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2010)

*Friday, April 9, 2010*

Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
400 X 10, 10, 10
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
40's X 10, 10, 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10
L.E.
160 X 10, 9, 9 
L.C.
145 X 10, 10, 7 
10:00 treadmill 3.5 speed 3.5 incline

On treadmill now. Gym closing in, yeah, ten minutes. I guess I could walk around the parking lot for an additional ten minutes.

No.

Heading to Maryland for a bodybuilding contest tomorrow a.m. and then a surprise birthday party for my cousin's daughter in the evening.

Wishing everyone reading this a great weekend! (And for everyone _not_ reading this? Hey, not my fault. )


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2010)

*Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!*



DaMayor said:


> Better you than me.



If I weigh an additional two pounds _tomorrow?_ Well, just listen for the *scream!*






YouTube Video











I'll be releasing some "negative energy," yo.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2010)

Saturday a.m. weigh in: 195.8 lbs.

Last week's weigh in showed 196.6, so...

*Not especially impressed.*

Still, the number is a fraction lower. And I'm off to attend the OCB Eastern Regionals to _be impressed_ by the work done by that organization's competitors.

Check it out: *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/108507-anyone-going-ocb-eastern-regional.html*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

I Googled "curtjames" and looked at the images they have under that name.

*http://milkcratedigest.com/2008/08/26/crate-lifting/comment-page-1/*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

*Monday, April 12, 2010*

Back/Biceps
Pull Downs 
150 X 10, 10
One armed dumbbell rows 
70 X 10, 8
Seated rows 
150 X 10, 10
Barbell curls 
75 X 10, 11
Hammer curls 
40's X 10
Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 3.5 incline X 10 minutes


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

I Googled DaMayor and got *this*....


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah thats probably about right^^^


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

heh  Tell me another one!



DaMayor said:


> I Googled DaMayor and got *this*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The man eats ZERO CARBS! lol

No way that's anywhere near right.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2010)

I Googled mine and came up with this...  

THE MYSTERY OF THE JERSEY DEVIL!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I Googled mine and came up with this...
> 
> THE MYSTERY OF THE JERSEY DEVIL!



I'll check that link next! 

On the treadmill now. Finishing 30 minutes on the treadmill in about seven minutes.

Posting it now, though:

*Tuesday, April 13, 2010*

Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 3.5 incline X 30 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

*20' long, reptilian body, horse's head, bat wings and a long, forked tail!*

And at the diner now enjoying a cup of black coffee and the tale of *THE JERSEY DEVIL!!!*

One of the strangest tales along America???s Atlantic Seaboard is undoubtedly that of the Jersey Devil, a creature that is believed by some to be a mythical creature and by others, a real-life monster of flesh and blood.

Its origins date back to when New Jersey was still a British colony.

According to the legend, Mrs. Jane Leeds came from a poor family who eked out an existence in the Pine Barrens of Jersey, a rugged place with vast forests, sandy soil and patches of swamp.

In 1735, Mrs. Leeds discovered that she was pregnant with her 13th child. She complained to her friends and relatives that the ???Devil can take the next one???, and he did.

When the baby was born, he was a monster! He immediately took on a grotesque appearance and grew to more than 20 feet long, with a reptilian body, a horse???s head, bat wings and a long, forked tail. 

*ZOINKS!!!*


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2010)

I think I married her.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2010)

Curt...did you google the juggernaut legend? Scary aint it?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I think I married her.



Ouch. lol

But, no, that would be my brother, now happily divorced.

Checking "The JuggahNAAAUUUT Legend" next!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2010)

heh


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Ouch. lol
> 
> But, no, that would be my brother, now happily divorced.
> 
> ...



I saw several different links, but this is my favorite:






YouTube Video











Any links to recommend?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> yeah thats probably about right^^^



Now, now juggy...........I would never wear a Hawaiian shirt that gaudy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I Googled DaMayor and got *this*....



I see the PSMF diet is working great for you.    When's that contest?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

^At least the guy is drinking bottled water.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 14, 2010)

what's up bud?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

^Hey, how's the ink and what's cookin'? 

I'm on the treadmill for another 15 minutes or so. Another compressed workout due to procratinating ways or habit I seem unable to break.

Still, a great workout from my perspective. _Whhhyyyy_, I just bet my arms are pumped to 14 7/8" and my chest to 46. grrr *HARDCORE!!!*

(Uh, is there such a thing a "mild core"?)

Here's tonight's doings:

*Wednesday, April 14, 2010*

Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10 
55's X 10, 60's X 6 + negative 
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10       
90 X 15, 100 X 8
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10 
150 X 6, 140 X 10  
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
115 X 10
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
30's X 10, 7
Single-arm machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10 
30# X 15
Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X 20:00

About ten minutes to go on the above noted 20:00.

I knocked a set or two off every exercise to get it all done plus the cardio in about 50 minutes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm on the treadmill for another 15 minutes or so.



Are you actually posting this while you are exercising?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 15, 2010)

Curt is so badass that his idea of cardio is seeing how fast he can run from a pack of bloodthirsty werewolves until his cooldown, at which point he turns on the werewolves and slaughters them while laughing and texting at the same time and drinks his All in 1.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you actually posting this while you are exercising?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.


...

Okay, okay! No werewolves. Trip, it's 3.5 on a treadmill, simple copy/paste from my BlackBerry to my training journal. 

Speaking of werewolves, though...






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 15, 2010)

hmmm looks like me on a low carb day


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2010)

I was going to watch the trailer, but I'm not sure I qualify for  "Appropriate Audience".  Probably not


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> hmmm looks like me on a low carb day



Hey, I finally got the pics and videos from Saturday's show uploaded.

Handsome bastards _here:_










JerseyDevil said:


> I was going to watch the trailer, but I'm not sure I qualify for  "Appropriate Audience".  Probably not



How so? 

_Off to Gold's for some cardio next._


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

Why does that guy look familiar? He's got sort of a Alton Brown thing going on..lol.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Hey, how's the ink and what's cookin'?
> 
> I'm on the treadmill for another 15 minutes or so. Another compressed workout due to procratinating ways or habit I seem unable to break.
> 
> ...



Good work here. All is good in my world. Looking to do some more on my back at the end of the month. Weights are going good right now too.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Why does that guy look familiar? He's got sort of a Alton Brown thing going on..lol.







Alton Brown, American chef, cinematographer, author, and actor. 

And a *Happy* (_belated_) *Birthday* to juggernaut from his doppelgänger (??)!








Captn'stabbin said:


> Good work here. All is good in my world. Looking to do some more on my back at the end of the month. Weights are going good right now too.



Excellent!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2010)

*Thursday, April 15, 2010*

Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X 30:00


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2010)

Alton Brown?? Curt he's anorexic!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait a minute......Is that *Juggie*?






If it's any consolation, I *was* going to say Alton Brown and Woody Harrelson's love child....physically impossible, of course..but you get the gist.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was going to watch the trailer, but I'm not sure I qualify for "Appropriate Audience". Probably not


That was a joke.....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Alton Brown?? Curt he's anorexic!!!



Blame DaMayor! 



DaMayor said:


> Wait a minute......Is that *Juggie*?



Who, the bald guy?

...
_
Wait!_



DaMayor said:


> but you get  the gist.



Is that _low-carb_ gist? Because I'm trying to measure up to your standards.



JerseyDevil said:


> That was a joke.....



It _was?_







(smacks machine)

This thing must be on the blink again!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 16, 2010)

*Friday, April 16, 2010*

Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
405 X 5, 370 X 5, 310 X 15   
Maxed out the Life Fitness seated leg press, but my reps dropped from 10  with 400 to five with 405! Rollerskating this afternoon effed up my leg  workout?
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
40's X 10, 10, 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10
L.E.
120 X 10, 10 (160 previous)
L.C.
120 X 10, 10 (145 previous) 
I reduced weight with the roller rink as my excuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Life Fitness treadmill 20:00 @ 3.5 speed, 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Saturday a.m. weigh in: 195.8 lbs.
> 
> Last week's weigh in showed 196.6, so...
> 
> ...



Saturday a.m. weigh in: 194.7 lbs.

Down almost two pounds for my fellow math impaired peeps! 

I'm looking at my waist and wondering if I have any lean body mass whatsoever, though.

Definitely not celebrating this "weight loss" as there are so many variables involved. I put less water in my protein shake last night with the weigh in in mind. And I took in my last meal earlier than the previous week, too. Plus, I held off on the weigh in until _after _Total Evacuation was Achieved???. 

   

I'm encouraged in my dismissal of measuring grams of protein, carbs, and fat as well as the counting of calories by Shawn Ray (on MD Radio) stating he never counted a calorie or dealt with macros. He went by mirror.

I'm not Shawn Ray, but I am going by the mirror. Unfortunately, I'm nowhere near my _visual _goal.


----------



## FindingMyWay (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh yes, you must definitely "evacuate" before you weigh in. I also blow my nose, pluck my eyebrows, file my nails, and spit a couple of times. I'm looking for all the help I can get. 

Good job, Curt!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

When I was trying to drop to 150, I clipped my fingernails, blew my nose, spit, and shaved all the hair off my body. lol 

Er, I meant, _"How's the weather?"_


----------



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

Perhaps I said too much.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Saturday a.m. weigh in: 194.7 lbs.
> 
> Down almost two pounds for my fellow math impaired peeps!



Excellent.



> I'm looking at my waist and wondering if I have any lean body mass whatsoever, though.



Oh Pullleeeease! Curt....am I going to have to take you to a therapist? *YOU AREN'T CLINICALLY OBESE!* You're just trying to get *leaner*. There is a profound difference, Y'know. And trust me...DaMayor KNOWS fat.



> Definitely not celebrating this "weight loss" as there are so many variables involved. I put less water in my protein shake last night with the weigh in in mind. And I took in my last meal earlier than the previous week, too. Plus, I held off on the weigh in until _after _Total Evacuation was Achieved???.



Oh, celebrate it. Water weight..whatever. The scale moved...enjoy the moment and be glad it isn't going in the opposite direction.




> *I'm encouraged in my dismissal of measuring grams of protein, carbs, and fat as well as the counting of calories *by Shawn Ray (on MD Radio) stating he never counted a calorie or dealt with macros. He went by mirror.
> I'm not Shawn Ray, but I am going by the mirror. Unfortunately, I'm nowhere near my _visual _goal.



Wha tha wha?  Not counting who? what?  Okay, alright, okay, okay okay (Joe Pesci) Um, Shawn Ray is, from what I can conclude visually anyway, a genetically blessed African American male. Now, I'm not trying to do any racial profiling here, but....a large percentage of Brothers (at least the ones I work out with) are gifted from birth...small waist, broad shoulders...a great canvas to paint on. Curt.....I don't know how to tell you this.....but, we're *Honkies*. Honkies really really need to count calories.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

^(insert stubborn child throwing tantrum gif _here_)

Will not count.

NO!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Shawn Ray is, from what I can conclude visually anyway, a genetically blessed *African American* male.



And are you _sure _about that?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^(insert stubborn child throwing tantrum gif _here_)
> 
> Will not count.
> 
> NO!



*Calmly points to "timeout" corner*

*Oh, I noticed something on that other site.....thought you might consider using this next time.*





*or possibly this...*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

^_Very _funny! 

I swear there are muscle fibers that are only hit by roller skating. These muscle had long atrophied and were rudely awakening by my ill-advised and clearly diabolical counterclockwise movement around the rink.

I. Am! SO! SORE!!! 

But, wait! There's MORE to complain about. My cheat meal included a protein drink, half sleeve of pb Girl Scout cookies, and a plate of spaghetti. I had gotten up late on this (or that) lazy Saturday, had a protein shake and a tbsp of pb, didn't think of eating again until 4 p.m. , and calculated that I'd have to eat every two hours to get my six meals in.

By midnight I was no fan of food. It's after 2 a.m. and I'm still feeling kinda _"Errgh!" _


----------



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Down almost two pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I _really _meant to say was "Thank you, both!"


----------



## FMJ (Apr 18, 2010)

It is very interesting how doing a particular activity can make you feel completely out of shape and over the hill.
As you mentioned, the rollerskating.
You first metally comtemplate doing this activity, and somewhere along the line you say, "Hey, I workout 4 times a week, I'm in the best shape of my life. This'll be a piece of cake compared to those 30 squats I did yesterday."
Then you (in my case) pick up that rake and begin dislodging all the compacted leaves in your lawn. Only 30 minutes later you stop and try to stand up straight and holy crap! a shooting pain races up your back! WTF?!? 
I'm with you Curt. You can do all the training you want, but there's always some muscles not being woken up until some mundane task comes along and reminds you that _*feeling*_ like a 20 year old is not the same as *being* a 20 year old!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sunday, April 18, 2010*

Life Fitness treadmill 22:00, 3.5 speed, 3.5 incline


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> There's MORE to complain about. My cheat meal included a protein drink, half sleeve of pb *Girl Scout cookies*, and a *plate of spaghetti*.



*WHAT THA?!?*

I retract my previous "Excellent". Back to time-out, Curt James. 

My free meal today was a *TOTAL rip-off*......Red Lobster....didn't want to spend thrity buck on steak and lobster today, so I opted for the broiled bay scallops and shrimp scampi. Turned out to be a smallish ramekin with about a dozen pea-sized scallops and eight teenie little cocktail shrimp. This, after watching my wife and son polish off a whole basket of those cheese buscuits.....Heck, I almost O.D'd on Benefiber last night in hopes of clearing out my system for the big Free Meal.........that junk doesn't work by the way.  and she wants to know why I'm a little grumpy today, LOL!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> It is very interesting how doing a particular activity can make you feel completely out of shape and over the hill.
> As you mentioned, the rollerskating.
> You first metally comtemplate doing this activity, and somewhere along the line you say, "Hey, I workout 4 times a week, I'm in the best shape of my life. This'll be a piece of cake compared to those 30 squats I did yesterday."
> Then you (in my case) pick up that rake and begin dislodging all the compacted leaves in your lawn. Only 30 minutes later you stop and try to stand up straight and holy crap! a shooting pain races up your back! WTF?!?
> I'm with you Curt. You can do all the training you want, but there's always some muscles not being woken up until some mundane task comes along and reminds you that _*feeling*_ like a 20 year old is not the same as *being* a 20 year old!



Agreed on that, unfortunately.

Last year I woke up the one morning feeling like I had broken glass where my knees were supposed to be. Swept my mind for thoughts of what I might have done. Remembered taking the steps two at a time instead of walking up them touching each step. I couldn't believe that something as second nature as bounding up and down stairs would give me that "Hey, you're not 20!" wake-up call. 

I suspect that I'll forget my age at 90 (or 60) and skip a step and wind up with a compound fracture for my trouble.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *WHAT THA?!?*
> 
> I retract my previous "Excellent". Back to time-out, Curt James.
> 
> My free meal today was a *TOTAL rip-off*......Red Lobster....didn't want to spend thrity buck on steak and lobster today, so I opted for the broiled bay scallops and shrimp scampi. Turned out to be a smallish ramekin with about a dozen pea-sized scallops and eight teenie little cocktail shrimp. This, after watching my wife and son polish off a whole basket of those cheese buscuits.....Heck, I almost O.D'd on Benefiber last night in hopes of clearing out my system for the big Free Meal.........that junk doesn't work by the way.  and she wants to know why I'm a little grumpy today, LOL!



I couldn't finish the spaghetti. The shake and cookies filled me up. 

Next time I'm having a smaller shake, skip the cookies, and enjoy the entire plate of pasta.

Benefiber is nothing compared to Fiberlyze. But even Fiberlyze is having some difficulty battling my peanut butter ingestion these days. _Ahem._

I would have done 25 minutes of cardio, but the gym closed and the counter person seemed kinda antsy to leave.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

*Disclaimer:* All health, fitness, diet, nutrition,  anabolic steroid & supplement information posted here is intended  for educational and informational purposes only, and is not intended as a  substitute for proper medical advice from a medical doctor. We do not  condone the use of anabolic steroids (AAS), all information about AAS is  for educational and entertainment purposes only. If you choose to use  AAS it's your responsibility to know the laws of the country that you  live in. Consult your physician or health care professional before  performing any of the exercises, or following any diet, nutrition or  supplement advice described on this website.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> And are you _sure _about that?


And... just MAYBE chemically enhanced.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> And... just MAYBE chemically enhanced.



I'm 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% certain that I could juice until my eyes *exploded *and I wouldn't come close to looking like Shawn Ray.

But, yes, _maaaaaybe _he used _a little sumpin'_. lol


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

*Monday, April 19, 2010*

Back/Biceps
Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
5, 5, 5 
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10  
160 X 5, 5, 6
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10   80 X 6, 6, 6
Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10 
160 X 10, 10, 8  
Bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10
85 X 8, 8
Hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10
50's X --
Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 3.5 incline X 15 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2010)

*Tuesday, April 20, 2010*

30:00 Life Fitness treadmill, 3.5 speed, 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Reposting the workout and menu just to keep it in my face.
> 
> *Weight Training: 3 times a week*
> 
> ...



Almost three weeks on *1-Andro Rx* and I'm breaking out like a teenager. lol

I've had three different people make comments about my gaining size or "You been hitting the gym, buddy?" I don't talk lifting to anyone, so I'm hoping it's a good sign that the workouts are having a positive result. 

Otoh, co-workers are known to make conversation like that. "Hey, did you get a haircut?" or "Are those new glasses?"

So asking a guy if he's been hitting the gym could easily be in the realm of generic small talk.

I can't argue with the zit above my right eyebrow though. *Jeebus! *


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2010)

What's this? A structured diet outline? Get outta town, and take the bus!

Looks good, Mr. James.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2010)

^Thank you!

*Wednesday, April 21, 2010*

Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10 
65's X 5, 3  
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10       
100 X 15, 105 X 10, 115 X 8 
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10 
150 X 10, 10, 8    
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
115 X 13, 8, 5
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
30's X 7, 5, 4 
Single-arm machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10 
30# X 20
Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X 20:00


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Thank you!
> 
> *Wednesday, April 21, 2010*
> 
> ...



*TWENTY HOURS?* Or was it eight o'clock?


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2010)

whoa... he's a cardio machine


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *TWENTY HOURS?* *Or was it eight o'clock?*



I did five years of military time. Enough of that!

But, hey, if it's good enough for my microwave then it's good enough for me! 








katt said:


> whoa... he's a cardio machine



Minutes! _Minutes!_ lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I did five years of military time. Enough of that!
> 
> But, hey, if it's good enough for my microwave then it's good enough for me!
> 
> ...


, IM is a tough crowd!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> , IM  is a tough crowd!



 *Truth!*

_Wait._ I meant...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Added the following stack to my daily routine beginning April 1, 2010.
> 
> *1-Andro Rx*
> Week 1 – two capsules, three times per day.
> ...



Fourth week supplementing with 1-Andro Rx and I've upped the intake to three capsules three times per day.

I had read *ALBOB's journal* and that got the wheels turning.

Purchased three bottles taking advantage of Robert's buy two get one free deal. Enjoying what I believe is a strength boost attributed to the supplement as well as, yeah, consistently sticking to my routine, of course.

I'd like to point out another Andro journal while I'm here:

*Robjob's 1-andro rx journey *


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

Just ordered my 6-TRIONE from Mass Nutrition. Also sprung for a bottle of Anabolic Matix and a Mass Nutrition t-shirt, black and XL... _like my women.

_




YouTube Video
















Wait. _I meant..._






NO, not _Keith Urban_, you sick bastards!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

*Friday, April 23, 2010*
Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
405 X 12, 12, 12, 12

I noticed an unsettling variable with the Life Fitness leg press machine. Or maybe I'm just not training correctly. 

The sled or seat can be adjusted but there are no marked positions. So from one workout to the next I can't be certain the seat is in the same position. 
I go for a 90 degree knees position at the bottom, but I know I had poor depth on the first set. No way I can do 405 to rock bottom.

DB lunges 3 sets of 10
40's X 10, 10, 10 
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10
L.E.
180 X 10, 10, 10 
L.C.
150 X 10, 10, 10
20 MINUTES   3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## FMJ (Apr 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Friday, April 23, 2010*
> Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
> 405 X 12, 12, 12, 12
> 
> ...


 
You did 150 on the Leg curl? That's excellent. Out of curiosity, does it affect your lower back at all when doing them? They always bother my back.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

^Don't be too quick to praise. I believe it's an Icarian lying leg press machine. Also believe that leg press machines vary a lot on their difficulty with the same weight noted on the weight stack. Just like a single pulley machine on a triceps pushdown versus a two pulley machine? The two pulley contraptions are a hell of a lot easier and I can press or push much larger numbers, but what significance is there? It's about the resistance and not the number, imo.

The first set was slow, full, and with a squeeze at the top but the last set the final reps were only until my leg was at a 90 degree bend. Couldn't complete the full range of motion.

I appreciate the encouragement, of course.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Saturday a.m. weigh in: 194.7 lbs.



193.3 lbs.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

Meal Plan: 

Meal #1


> 5 whole eggs (Omega-3 eggs) with 3 additional egg whites
> 
> Meal #2
> Shake: 45g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)
> ...



Okay, I've been thinking......fasten your seatbelts, kids. The total I get from the above listed meals is (approx.) 2775 Calories, 133.2g Fat, 81.9g Carbs., and 307.9g Protein. Of course, there is definately room for error since I had to speculate on a few things....but I think this should be fairly close. Assuming your weight is still around 194, this would be 14.3 calories per lb. of bodyweight..... The only thing I question at this point is the cheat meal. Other than the moment of perceived dietary freedom, I'm questioning whether or not you need it...since you aren't restricting calories or depleting carbs, terribly. Personally, I would ditch the peanut butter and the cashews (calorically dense and too easy to over-consume), *avoid sugar at all cost*...whether boldly printed on the nutritional information or hidden in the list of ingredients....ad more fibrous veggies, and work with the total calories a bit. I have always been able to function on fewer calories than those "cal-per-pound averages" recommended, so I may be wrong about your physiology/caloric requirements. On the other hand, if you aren't losing fat (or anything) you might want to tweak the numbers over a short period to see if it has any effect.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

EIGHTY-TWO GRAMS OF CARBS??? 





Okay, _81.9_ grams of carbs, but still.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

Appropriately enough, this post was number *911*. *

THAT WAS THEN...

Meal Plan: *

*Meal #1*
5 whole eggs (Omega-3 eggs) with 3 additional egg whites
*Meal #2*
Shake: 45g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz chicken with one handful cashews
*Meal #4*
Shake: 45g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)
*Meal #5*
8 oz salmon, swordfish, or red meat with a green salad with 2 tablespoon of EVOO*
Meal #6*
Shake: 50g whey with 1 heaping teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar added)

*Once per week:* High calorie, high carb, cheat meal eating whatever I want for one hour (in place of Meal #6)

*THIS IS NOW...

Meal Plan: *

*Meal #1*
_X_ egg whites, 3 Omegalyze softgels
*Meal #2*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1 level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz chicken with one handful cashews (Cashews are $5.99 per pound.  I'll finish this bag and then discontinue the nuts.)
*Meal #4*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1  level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added)
*Meal #5*
8 oz salmon, swordfish, or red meat with a green salad with 2 tablespoon  of EVOO*
Meal #6*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1  level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels

*Once per week:* Spaghetti and meatballs! (in place of Meal #6)

Thank you for your input.  I'll see what shows up on the digital scales next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Meal Plan:
> 
> Meal #1
> 
> ...



So if you were going to be exact instead of approximating, how many decimal places would it be?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> So if you were going to be exact instead of approximating, how many decimal places would it be?



I'd have to consult with Albob on that one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2010)

In tuna we trust...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thank you for your input.  I'll see what shows up on the digital scales next week.




*Disclaimer*
The advice in the previous post is for informational purposes only, and is intended as a vague and [possibly] credible recommendation, not a substitute for medical advice, diagnosis or treatment provided by a qualified health-care provider. If you have any concerns or questions about your health, you should always consult with a physician or other health-care professional. Do not disregard, avoid or delay obtaining medical or health-related advice from a health-care professional because of something you have read in the last post. *If you are having a medical emergency, dial 911*. DaMayor does not recommend or endorse any specific tests, physicians, products, procedures, opinions, or other information that may be mentioned while posting. Reliance on any information provided by DaMayor, or others appearing on the site, or other visitors to the site is solely at your own risk. The post may contain health- or medical-related materials that are sexually explicit. If you find these materials offensive, you may not want to use our advice. The post and the content contained thereon are provided on an "as is" basis.


Oh, and what's with the peanut butter? (asks the peanut butter junkie, lol) Is this to enhance the flavor or texture of the protein? If you're going to go the EVOO route, why not just camouflage the stuff by mixing it in with your protein?

May the force be with you....and don't call me if you gain weight.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

My lawyer says I can still sue if everything you say doesn't come true. In fact, my lawyer says I can sue even if you don't say _anything_. Sorry. 

My lawyer is just one badass mother...








DaMayor said:


> *Disclaimer*
> The advice in the previous post is for informational purposes only, and is intended as a vague and [possibly] credible recommendation, not a substitute for medical advice, diagnosis or treatment provided by a qualified health-care provider. If you have any concerns or questions about your health, you should always consult with a physician or other health-care professional. Do not disregard, avoid or delay obtaining medical or health-related advice from a health-care professional because of something you have read in the last post. *If you are having a medical emergency, dial 911*. DaMayor does not recommend or endorse any specific tests, physicians, products, procedures, opinions, or other information that may be mentioned while posting. Reliance on any information provided by DaMayor, or others appearing on the site, or other visitors to the site is solely at your own risk. The post may contain health- or medical-related materials that are sexually explicit. If you find these materials offensive, you may not want to use our advice. The post and the content contained thereon are provided on an "as is" basis.
> 
> 
> ...



Do *not *come between me and my peanut butter. 





Fair warning.

Seriously, I do like pb but it was just on the menu per Palumbo's weight loss program. EVOO I can drink from the bottle. I love that stuff.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

*Updating this information...*

Reposting the workout and menu just to keep it in my face.

*Weight Training: 3 times a week*

*Monday: Back/Biceps*
 Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 
 Lat Pulldowns 3 sets of 8-10
 One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10
 Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10
 Barbell curls 3 sets of 8-10
 Hammer curls 3 sets of 8-10

*Wednesday: Chest/Shoulder/Triceps*
 Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10
 Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10
 Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10
 Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
 Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
 Machine triceps extensions 3 sets of 8-10

*Friday: Legs*
 Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
 DB lunges 3 sets of 10
 Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10

 Cardio for 20 - 30 minutes at end of each workout (Life Fitness  treadmill)

*Meal Plan: *

*Meal #1*
8 egg whites, 3 Omegalyze softgels
*Meal #2*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1  level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz chicken 
*Meal #4*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added)
*Meal #5*
8 oz salmon, swordfish, or red meat with a green salad with 2 tablespoon   of EVOO*
Meal #6*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels

*Once per week:* Spaghetti and meatballs! (in place of Meal #6)

 Added the following stack to my daily routine beginning April 1, 2010. 

*1-Andro Rx*
 Week 1 – two capsules, three times per day.
 Week 2 – two capsules, three times per day.
 Week 3 – two capsules, three times per day.
 Week 4 – three capsules, three times per day.
 Week 5 – two capsules, three times per day.
 Week 6 – one capsule, three times per day.
*
Anabolix-Matix*
 Week 1-6 - two capsules, two times per day.

 Followed by PCT with 6-TRIONE (6-OXO replacement).
*
6-TRIONE (6-OXO REPLACEMENT) 60 CAPS - Supplement |  Massnutrition.com*






 Feedback, suggestions, recommendations, expressions of sincere  _"Wtf?" _are requested. Thanks.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2010)

*Monday, April 26, 2010*

Back/Biceps
Pull ups 
Bodyweight X 2, 1, 1, 1
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10  
140 X 10, 150 X 10, 160 X 7  
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10  
65 X 10, 80 X 8, 6  
Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10   
170 X 8, 8
Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 3.5 incline X 20 minutes


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2010)

Solid workout, Curt.

What is your workout based on?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Curt.
> 
> What is your workout based on?



Peanut Butter.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 27, 2010)

Good stuff, man!


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks good. Personally, I would switch the pull-ups to an easier variation to get more reps, and lower the sets/reps of the lat pulldowns


----------



## FMJ (Apr 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Monday, April 26, 2010*
> 
> Back/Biceps
> Pull ups
> ...


 
Hey, I just noticed, you're doing regular pullups? No more negatives? That's awesome man! 
Those negatives are great for working you up to pullups, aren't they?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey, I just noticed, you're doing regular pullups? No more negatives? That's awesome man!
> Those negatives are great for working you up to pullups, aren't they?



Yeah, I missed that initially....Way to go, Curt James! 

How are those supplements working for you? I'm especially interested in that Anabolic Matrix....any positive effects thus far?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 27, 2010)

Apparently, Mr. James has been working his second job today.......


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Curt.
> 
> What is your workout based on?



It's a routine I found on BodySpace on Laura Harris' page.

*Bodybuilding.com - ChickenTuna's BodySpace*



DaMayor said:


> Peanut Butter.












Gazhole said:


> Good stuff, man!



Thanks, Gaz.



PushAndPull said:


> Looks good. Personally, I would switch the pull-ups to an easier variation to get more reps, and lower the sets/reps of the lat pulldowns



I would have done the negatives again, but I couldn't find the freaking milk crate I had been using in previous workouts. The one-rep sets were more like 1 1/2, but who counts half reps? 



FMJ said:


> Hey, I just noticed, you're doing regular pullups? No more negatives? That's awesome man!
> Those negatives are great for working you up to pullups, aren't they?
> 
> 
> ...



FMJ, definitely. Used negs to build up to actual reps previously.






YouTube Video











DaMayor, thanks.

I ordered another bottle.






The product information offers the following:



Increases Natural Levels of Testosterone
Increases Strength and Stamina
Promotes Deep Sleep Enhancing GH Levels
Stimulates Sexual Drive and Performance
Prevents Testosterone from being Converted to Estrogen
Supports General Health, Energy and Vitality
Lowers Estrogen Levels
I can't offer a factual determination to 1., 5. or 7. without blood tests.

And I'd like to believe that 2. is spot on. 

Have _never _had any issues with sleep so 3. is covered. I sleep like a baby or a log. Take your pick! 

Number four? Well, I don't like to _braaaaag_...  

Six seems to be working A-OK, imo. The 1-Andro Rx really did create some major lethargy when I upped the dose to nine capsules per day, but I've been good to go in the gym regardless of that energy loss overall.

I honestly believe that one of the major boosts of any supplement is that the expense of that supplement drives a person to stick to their routine more closely. Confidence in the supplement will have a positive impact on your gym performance. The mind is definitely a powerful tool. Does Anabolic Matrix provide the benefits listed above? Again, without blood work it's impossible to tell on some counts, but I believe the product is worth the purchase from what I've experienced so far.


----------



## FindingMyWay (Apr 27, 2010)

Curt -- nice video! I love it when people post videos of themselves. 

Good work! Keep it up, you photogenic gym rat, you.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Apparently, Mr. James has been working his second job today.......



haHA  I love that guy!

*Mr. Peanut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Mr. Peanut is the advertising logo and mascot of Planters, an American snack-food company and division of Kraft Foods. He consists of a drawing of an anthropomorphic peanut in its shell dressed in the formal clothing  of an old-fashioned gentleman: a top hat, a monocle, white gloves, spats, and a cane.

Planters Peanuts started in 1906 in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania. In 1916 the company held a contest to create a company logo. A fourteen year-old schoolboy won the contest with his drawing of a Peanut Man and an artist later added spats, a top hat, a monocle, and a cane to the drawing, and Mr. Peanut was born. [1]

Since his conception, Mr. Peanut has appeared in many TV commercials as an animated cartoon character. More recent commercials have shown him computer animated in a real-world setting. His appearances are often accompanied by an elegant accented narrator, and throughout his extensive television life, Mr. Peanut has rarely spoken.

In 2006, Planters conducted an online poll to determine whether to add a bow tie, cufflinks, or a pocketwatch to Mr. Peanut. The public voted for no change.

1. *Mr. Peanut Collectors Club*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2010)

FindingMyWay said:


> Curt -- nice video! *I love it when people post videos of themselves.*



Same here. It's cool to see what others can do and often answers a lot of questions regarding form. I get comments on my YouTube vids quite often. A lot of references to "caramel nuts" on the Victor Martinez videos  _which are promptly deleted_, but many productive/informative comments giving me advice on an exercise video I've posted, too.



FindingMyWay said:


> Good work! Keep it up, *you photogenic gym rat*, you.



What a great compliment. 

(adds *FindingMyWay *to greeting card recipient list)


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 27, 2010)

Good controlled reps on those pullups.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2010)

^Thank you!

Those reps are from the archives, unfortunately. I'm back to square one again. Moving my way from doing negatives to a single rep with bodyweight. Fifteen would be rocking and video worthy!

_There!_ 

Journals are good for goals!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2010)

Crap. I can't count. 

I'm sitting here going over my meals in my mind and I'm seeing seven instead of the planned six. _Son of a..._


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2010)

Heading out for meal 5 and then to the gym for chest and triceps.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2010)

So, was it Salmon, Swordfish or Red Meat?....with your peanut butter.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 29, 2010)

^Red meat, no pb, side salad, no dressing, water.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 29, 2010)

*Wednesday, April 29, 2010*

Short workout, so I chose to get my twenty on the treadmill first.

Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X 20 _minutes_ 

Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10

Tried the 65's again and couldn't do one. Bah! Dropped to 55's for my sets.

55's X 6, 6, 6 

Jumped from the incline bench immediately to the dip machine and then left the gym just before closing.

Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10 
110 X 12


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Red meat, no pb, side salad, no dressing, water.



Oh Snap! Look at you getting all serious and stuff!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 29, 2010)

^We'll see if _serious _counts Saturday morning when I step on the scales.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> In 2006, Planters conducted an online poll to determine whether to add a bow tie, cufflinks, or a pocketwatch to Mr. Peanut. The public voted for no change.
> 
> 1. *Mr. Peanut Collectors Club*




this is one of those....who gives a shit who gives a fuck moments...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^We'll see if _serious _counts Saturday morning when I step on the scales.



So, you're just weighing in once a week? Not a terrible idea....people tend to get waaay to obsessed with the scale. Besides, Curt, I still don't see you as having to be worried about becoming morbidly obese....your a pretty lean Dude.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> this is one of those....who gives a shit who gives a fuck moments...








*Mr. Peanut is not pleased.*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> this is one of those....who gives a shit who gives a fuck moments...



This applies to most moments, imo. 



DaMayor said:


> So, you're just weighing in once a week? Not a terrible idea....people tend to get waaay to obsessed with the scale. Besides, Curt, I still don't see you as having to be worried about becoming morbidly obese....your *a pretty lean Dude.*



_Wiiiiiiide _hips. I need to reduce. Trust me. 

And the keto or my weight loss efforts (in the event I'm _nowhere near ketosis_) seems to be working slightly. I got into a pair of dress slacks this morning that would have been a no go just a few weeks ago.

Plus a woman at work offered "That's no white boy's booty." While not so encouraging from a weight loss perspective, I'm calling it a compliment all the same. 



DaMayor said:


> *Mr. Peanut is not pleased.*



heh  Freddy, Jason, meet the newest horror icon! 





_GRAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!




_*HA!* The fangs. 

Okay, legs and treadmill next!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2010)

*Friday, April 30, 2010*

Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
405 X 15, 15, 15
DB lunges 3 sets of 10
40's X 10, 10, 10 
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 3 sets of 8-10
L.E.
180 X 10, 10, 10 
L.C.
150 X 10, 10, 10
20 minutes treadmill 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## FMJ (Apr 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Friday, April 30, 2010*
> 
> Leg press 3 sets of 8-10
> 405 X 15, 15, 15
> ...


 
I'm still impressed with these numbers. L.E. kill my knees and L.C. kill my back and at half the weight and reps! 
Nice workout CJ


----------



## FindingMyWay (Apr 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Plus a woman at work offered "That's no white boy's booty."


 
Oh my God!   

That is priceless!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I'm still impressed with these numbers. L.E. kill my knees and L.C. kill my back and at half the weight and reps!
> *Nice workout CJ*



Thank you. 

I'm 6'1" but can get by with a _32 _inseam, so I believe there's a good amount of leverage working on my side. Had a pause at the top on the extensions and hit the back of my legs with the pad on nearly all of the curls.



FindingMyWay said:


> Oh my God!
> 
> That is priceless!



 lol


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Saturday a.m. weigh in: 194.7 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



190.4 lbs.

I did skip meal 6 yesterday, but pursued no _theatrics _this morning prior to stepping on the scales.

Okay, I did step on it twice. The first reading was 190._8_ lbs. 

In other news do you say scale or _scales _when referring to ye olde weight calculator?


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> 190.4 lbs.


Hey! You hit my goal before I did....ya narrow tailed mammerin' smammerin'... pfft.



> I did skip meal 6 yesterday, but pursued no _theatrics _this morning prior to stepping on the scales.
> 
> Okay, I did step on it twice. The first reading was 190._8_ lbs.



1.) Stepping on the scale twice is perfectly normal behavior...just validating the reading. 
2.) Calibrating the scale is also acceptable...equipment inspection.

However, skipping meals, frequent/forced urination and spitting into pyrex....please see image below...







> ....do you say scale or _scales _when referring to ye olde weight calculator?



I believe it is "scale" if you are 30%BF or less, and "scales" if you're waiting for your turn behind the eighteen wheeler.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 1, 2010)

findingmyway said:


> oh my god!
> 
> That is priceless!


 +1


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

*Saturday, May 1, 2010*

Fasted cardio:

Treadmill 35 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey! You hit my goal before I did....*ya narrow tailed* mammerin' smammerin'... pfft.



Did you missed the "that's no white boy's booty" post? 



DaMayor said:


> However, skipping meals, frequent/forced  urination and spitting into pyrex....



Hey, I said no _theatrics _(spitting into pyrex, clipping fingernails, waiting two hours until bowels moved...) and I've NEVER had to force urination. That's a frequent event with absolutely no prompting. Not age related either as I've always been one to know the location of all public restrooms within 5 miles of wherever I happen to be. 

And with six meals in my arsenal I don't feel guilty at all about skipping one. Plus my fifth meal was after 10 p.m., had my egg whites then.

BUT I'M NOT DEFENSIVE!



JerseyDevil said:


> +1



Nice way to start the weekend. 

For women it's possibly sexual harassment, but for men it's Positive Reinforcement™.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Did you missed the "that's no white boy's booty" post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> well, I meant "narrow" in the very general sense,  as opposed to those poor souls (_unlike yourself_) who are *ACTUALLY  FAT*.



I'm not _fat _fat but I'm not _this _either:








DaMayor said:


> I don't see the skipping-meal-six police hunting you down any time soon, lol.



Smiley awesomeness!  

And re the theatrics or OCD tricks, I never said I was averse to cheating! 

That's right... _averse_. 



DaMayor said:


> You really should spent less time with Juggie.....his crankiness is  wearing off on you.



juggernaut gets a "contest preparation" pass!    



DaMayor said:


> True Dat.



In an attempt to offset the male model abs...





_Jessica Biel!_


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2010)

Curt, stop fucking with the Paint program!!! I assume this is what you do for a living?


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2010)

^Where? _What?_ lol

I pick up crayons for a living.


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2010)

*Sunday, May 2, 2010*

Treadmill 30 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline 		

Back and biceps in about an hour!


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Sunday, May 2, 2010*
> 
> Treadmill 30 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline
> 
> Back and biceps in about an hour!



Destroy them!!


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2010)

*Monday, May 3, 2010*

Back/Biceps
Pull ups
Bodyweight X 3 + 2 negatives, 2 + 5 negatives, 1 + 4 negatives followed immediately by    
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets of 8-10  
140 X 8
One armed dumbbell rows 3 sets of 8-10   
50 X 12, 12, 12  
Bicep curls 3 sets of 8-10
85 X 10

Cardio, Life Fitness 3.5 speed @ 3.5 incline 
X 20 minutes


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Destroy them!!



More like _annoy _them.

Low energy this workout. Reduced weight, increased pace. Cut sets.

Did increase on pull ups, so I'm not entirely disappointed.


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2010)

I don't like your diet.  May i suggest a lot of BBQ and get fat like the rest of us.  

Props for sticking to it man.


----------



## juggernaut (May 4, 2010)

He's right....eat a twinkie deep friend in pig fat.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Did increase on pull ups, so I'm not entirely disappointed.



IMHO, any increase is pull ups is cause for celebration.


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I don't like your diet. * May i suggest a lot of BBQ and get fat like the rest of us.  *
> 
> Props for sticking to it man.
> 
> ...



heh  Thanks for the encouragement, gentlemen! 



Triple Threat said:


> IMHO, any increase is pull ups is cause for celebration.



Definitely!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2010)

I have not had a Twinkie in years... Not because being true to diet, but sort of forgot about them.

TastyKake is another. Hmmmm, buddy.

I think I need to go on a 'sweet' binge.

F'ing A I am going to get some Twinkies and drip them in melted butter


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2010)

^Frosted strawberry Pop Tarts are calling me. And I still have a truckload of Girl Scout Cookies, thin mints and Do-Si-Dos. Twinkies are always good. heh 

I almost forgot about my recent "phone photo op" at the local grocery store:

















Any of those items could have gone home with me that night, but...






_this _is what I purchased.

There's always that weekly cheat meal.


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2010)

Liquid egg whites = win. Why don't we have shit like this. Stupid being an island.


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Liquid egg whites = win. Why don't we have shit like this. Stupid being an island.


Buy the gallon of egg whites...Actually Gaz, I'm hating the egg whites right now. No flavor, turn like shit when you try to make psyllium husk pancakes and just taste like snot.


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2010)

Man, I don't see how you guys stand those processed eggs whites.


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2010)

how are they processed? Pasteurized yes, but processed? I'm not referring to Egg Beaters...that shit is shit.


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> how are they processed? Pasteurized yes, but processed? I'm not referring to Egg Beaters...that shit is shit.



Well, yeah..I used the term incorrectly. Either way...eggs out of a carton suck. ESPECIALLY the egg beater/egg wanna be's...that's some chalky crap.


----------



## FMJ (May 5, 2010)

Whats all this twinkies and tastykake talk man?!?
That's the last thing I need to think about...

Oh... do you guys remember when Ring Dings used to come individually wrapped in aluminum foil? Mmmmm! And yodels.. OMG! YODELS!!!


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Liquid egg whites = win. Why don't we have shit like this. Stupid being an island.







juggernaut said:


> Buy the gallon of egg whites...Actually Gaz, I'm hating the egg whites right now. No flavor, turn like shit when you try to make psyllium husk pancakes and just taste like snot.



I just drink the carton.



DaMayor said:


> Man, I don't see how you guys stand those processed eggs whites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 _This _shit is shit? It's, I believe, 48g of protein at a clip and tastes no worse than skim milk. I drink a carton on my commute. Might take thirty seconds to down.








FMJ said:


> Whats all this twinkies and tastykake talk man?!?
> That's the last thing I need to think about...
> 
> Oh... do you guys remember when Ring Dings used to come individually wrapped in aluminum foil? Mmmmm! And yodels.. OMG! YODELS!!!



I'd like to see 189 at this week's weigh in, but just _reading _your post has probably put me at 195 again.


----------



## FMJ (May 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'd like to see 189 at this week's weigh in, but just _reading _your post has probably put me at 195 again.


 
I know! 
I'm so ashamed!


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2010)

*Wednesday, May 5, 2010*

Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10 
55's X 11, 60's X 6, 4  
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10       
115 X 11, 7, 7 
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10 
150 X 10, 10, 10
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
115 X 12, 12, 12  
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
25's X 12, 30's X 10, 35's X 4 
Machine tricep extensions 3 sets of 8-10 
70# X 15

Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X --


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I know!
> I'm so ashamed!





I... sense... _sarcasm! __
_


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

curt ya fucka, hit the needle!!!!


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

^Yeah, those numbers are absolutely pathetic, aren't they?

Regardless, I don't have the structure to make the juice worth my while. lol

My strength would still be relatively poor and my aesthetics would not improve substantially.

With those facts in mind, *WHY BOTHER?* 

My test level was measured at 597 _whatever_ (what's the term?) which is reasonable for my age (48 in August).

heavyiron said there's another measurement or two I should request to get the full picture, but I'm not really interested.

Curious, of course but not enough to take a serious step.

"Lifetime natty" just sounds right for me. And I certainly look the part! 

I do favor the _re-_legalization of AAS, however. Make no mistake about that.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

Natty? What is this "natty" you speak of?

Ahhhh yes, I remember my silly little time spent in the OCB. I couldnt gain an ounce and wanted to use stronger stuff that actually works. Psssh go figure?? anyway, I respect your stance; I just wanted to step into the juicebox for a while and I am enjoying my stay. As you saw, I'm not the biggest, but good genetics do pay off well. I'm a user of the lower side of things, with just enough balls to go over the line. Still MariAnne and Joe have taught me a lot...especially MA. I love that woman! 

Anyway, any chance of you making Joe's August show in Burlington NJ? I'll be there with possibly two female bbers, if not one who is looking for payback on a fairly judged, but poor placing in her first show. She's got Anja Langer potential!


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

^August sounds great. I look forward to attending. 

ESPECIALLY with an Anja Langer look-alike there.


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2010)

Where is Curt James? Could Curt James be on some sort of road trip? Look! There's a detour up ahead!


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^August sounds great. I look forward to attending.
> 
> ESPECIALLY with an Anja Langer look-alike there.



check your inbox


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Where is Curt James? Could Curt James be on some sort of road trip? Look! There's a detour up ahead!



heh  Wiseguy! 

Yes, I text and "drive." But typically traffic is *STOPPED COMPLETELY* when I do. 
Guess that technically makes it text and PARK.



juggernaut said:


> check your inbox



Replied!

She _does _favor Anja.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

I'm getting her ready for the August show. Everyone was saying that she looked confident as hell and couldnt believe it was her first show. Her routine was actually pretty damn good for the first time out. She got a 4th place trophy, and now she's ready for top honors.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

^See you in August if not sooner.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

Fu Fu just posted a link to this vid in his journal:






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^See you in August if not sooner.


I'll be at Matt Shepley's show in June in Delaware pimping Beyond Nutrition.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2010)

^I believe the last day of school is June 11. Might make that show, too. 

Restock on Vanilla Caramel *All In 1*. Will _chocolate _be available by then?


----------



## Curt James (May 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> 194.7 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



188.2 lbs.

Meals five and six yesterday were NyQuil, so I'm not sure how _accurate _the 188.2 lbs. can be considered.

Guess I'll see _next _Saturday.


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I believe the last day of school is June 11. Might make that show, too.
> 
> Restock on Vanilla Caramel *All In 1*. Will _chocolate _be available by then?



I can fill the Nilla Caramel, but we are still in production right now with chocolate. I'm dying to use it too, trust me.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

*How To Do Pull-ups and Chin-ups With Proper Technique | StrongLifts.com*

Great info.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I can fill the Nilla Caramel, but we are still in production right now with chocolate. I'm dying to use it too, trust me.



No refill needed yet. I'm on keto and have been enjoying the product during my weekly cheat meal!


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2010)

you bitch. I miss my All in 1 and cant do it because I too am on keto.


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2010)

^Hey, I'll trade you physiques if it means that much to you.

...

Yeah.

I thought _that _would shut you up. 

See, there's a valid reason for you not cheating on your diet. Probably more than one, but definitely "So you're not built like Curt" is on that list.


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2010)

Rotlmao


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2010)

heh


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2010)

Added the following stack to my daily routine beginning April 1, 2010. 

*1-Andro Rx*
 Week 1 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
 Week 2 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
 Week 3 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
 Week 4 ??? three capsules, three times per day.
 Week 5 ??? two capsules, three times per day.
 Week 6 ??? one capsule, three times per day.
*
Anabolix-Matix*
 Week 1-6 - two capsules, two times per day.

 Followed by PCT with 6-TRIONE (6-OXO replacement).
*
6-TRIONE (6-OXO REPLACEMENT) 60 CAPS - Supplement |  Massnutrition.com*







 Today will be my last day using 1-Andro Rx and Anabolic Matrix. Start with 6-TRIONE tomorrow. Missed Friday's and Monday's workout with a head cold. Might bag tonight's workout, too.


----------



## katt (May 12, 2010)

so your done taking it - what were the effects you got out of it?


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2010)

I like adding  800g of carbs to my diet...does wonders for my emotional stability...ketosis fucking sucks Curt. Remember that.


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2010)

Changing up my routine a bit and dropping one meal.*

Weight Training: 3 times a week*

*Monday: Back/Biceps*
 Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 
 Deadlifts 5 sets of 5
 Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10
 Barbell curls 2 sets of 8-10
 Hammer curls 2 sets of 8-10

*Wednesday: Chest/Shoulder/Triceps*
 Bench 5 sets of 5
 Close-grip bench press 2 sets of 8-10
 Pec deck 2 sets of 8-10
 Seated DB Press 2 sets of 8-10
 Machine triceps extensions 2 sets of 8-10

*Friday: Legs*
 Squats 5 sets of 5
 DB lunges 2 sets of 10
 Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 2 sets of 8-10

 Cardio for 20 - 30 minutes at end of each workout (Life Fitness   treadmill)

*Meal Plan: *

*Meal #1*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels
*Meal #2*
8 oz chicken 
*Meal #3*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1    level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added)
*Meal #4*
8 oz salmon, swordfish, or red meat with a green salad with 2 tablespoon    of EVOO*
Meal #5*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1    level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels

*Once per week:* Spaghetti and meatballs! (in place of Meal #6)


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2010)

katt said:


> so your done taking it - what were the effects you got out of it?



Nothing dramatic, but I _did _lose weight and gain strength while using the supplement.



juggernaut said:


> I like adding  800g of carbs to my diet...does wonders for my emotional stability...ketosis fucking sucks Curt. Remember that.



I've been going without carbs for weeks now and I'm not sure if I've even touched @#$% ketosis.  *THAT *sucks!


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2010)

katt,

By way of comparison...

*Beginning:*



Curt James said:


> *Monday, April 19, 2010*
> 
> Back/Biceps
> Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
> ...



*End:*



Curt James said:


> *Monday, May 3, 2010*
> 
> Back/Biceps
> Pull ups
> ...



Again, absolutely nothing dramatic and many lifts didn't budge, but my main goal is trimming my waist and dropping body fat across the board. I didn't expect any real gains in strength the way I'm eating.

*April 17 to May 8 weight drop:*



Curt James said:


> Saturday a.m. weigh in: *194.7 lbs.*





Curt James said:


> *188.2 lbs.*


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2010)

ketosis shmetosis...I see the changes in the mirror and that's all that counts mofo


----------



## CityHunter (May 13, 2010)

Hell gie us some photos of you to see the BEFORE and the AFTER!!!!! ;-)


----------



## DaMayor (May 14, 2010)

CityHunter said:


> Hell gie us some photos of you to see the BEFORE and the AFTER!!!!! ;-)





*STALKER!*


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2010)

*Friday, May 14, 2010*

Squats 5 sets of 5
115 X 5
135 X 5
155 X 5
165 X 5
155 X 5

Treadmill 15 minutes @ 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> ketosis shmetosis...I see the changes in the mirror and that's all that counts mofo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Friday, May 14, 2010*
> 
> Squats 5 sets of 5
> 115 X 5
> ...








That's going to be my main response from now on. I'm modeling myself after...



The Situation said:


>


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2010)

you're a funny fucker Curt


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2010)

^In for the lulz. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> 194.7 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



186.3 lbs.


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2010)

nice


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> 186.3 lbs.


 Good job!

How tall are you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

Oh and how about them FLYERS!  Yes, I am a fair weather fan like you.... but you gotta love it.

Bandwagons are great.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> That's going to be my main response from now on. I'm modeling myself after...


 
Well done I approve . I think coffee is under-rated drink


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> nice



Thanks!

That's 194.7 lbs. to 186.3 lbs. in four weeks. Just 8.4 lbs. but at least it's proven the keto diet is working for me and it hasn't been difficult to stick to the menu. I dropped to 149 lbs. at the end of 2007 (showing how very little actual LBM I possess), but I'm not planning on sinking that low this cut.

I'm not as lean as I want to be at all right now, but I'm hoping that 175 lbs. will offer some much needed tightness around the gut and less blur around the pecs. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Good job!
> 
> How tall are you?



6'1" but I have a pitiful frame so far as a "bodybuilder" appearance goes. Not happening. Slight shoulders, arms eight miles long, no calves, etc. 

I've always described myself as a fan who lifts. Just 6 1/2" wrists and the largest my biceps have ever measured has been 15" pumped. *FAAAK!*

Still, the iron is the best medicine for _all _bodies and not just the _aesthetically advantaged_. lol

One of my first weight training books was a paperback by Lou Ravelle titled "Bodybuilding for Everyone". A basic primer on bodybuilding routines, history, equipment, and more. Originally written in 1964, the book is a gem. Seek it out! 

Anyway, I truly believe "bodybuilding" is for _everyone_. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Oh and how about them FLYERS!  Yes, I am a fair weather fan like you.... but you gotta love it.
> 
> Bandwagons are great.



lol Okay, guilty.

GO FLYERS!



The Situation said:


> Well done I approve . I think *coffee is under-rated* drink


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2010)

On a different note...

SHOEI RF-1100


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2010)

I agree; bbing is for everyone...afterall, why not improve on what we have?! When I spotted you in Maryland, I said that a tall mofo! But why is it you seem taller than me and I am also 6'1"???


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2010)

^Maybe because I'm only _half _as broad across the shoulders as you?  lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> 6'1" but I have a pitiful frame so far as a "bodybuilder" appearance goes. Not happening. Slight shoulders, arms eight miles long, no calves, etc.
> 
> I've always described myself as a fan who lifts. Just 6 1/2" wrists and the largest my biceps have ever measured has been 15" pumped. *FAAAK!*
> 
> ...


LOL, did I touch a nerve? I only asked because I see you are very lean, and yes, thin. 186 lbs at 6' 1" with decent BF? Good job brotha!!!

I will say, my genetics suck too. Shoulders about average width, wide hips (i.e wide ass), definitely 'skinny-fat'. No one looks at me and say 'you must workout'. When I flex my arm, then people are impressed.

But like you, lifting has been great for me. I went back to a written journal I had when I first started in the early 90's. My arm was 12.5" flexed at 190 lbs. Bench was 125.... yes 125. I have backed off, because I have had some arthritis in my elbows which has really hurt my progress. But I am proud of my PR's since I started

Max bench 320 single, 245 x 10 reps
Max squat 365 single (ass to grass), 225 x 23 reps
Deadlift 405 single (pulling strength has always been a challenge)


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Maybe because I'm only _half _as broad across the shoulders as you?  lol


it's friggin hilarious trying to get a suit to fit LOL


----------



## DaMayor (May 17, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> it's friggin hilarious trying to get a suit to fit LOL



*This* I can relate to....both recent-past 'fatty days' and my past (soon to be present) leaner days. It sucks having to buy a shirt to fit shoulder width, and having the shirt tail hang past your knees. Even with pants (especially during my younger, soceer playing/sprinting days) I've had to buy larger sizes to fit my legs and take in the waist.



> ^Maybe because I'm only half as broad across the shoulders as you?  lol



Myehhhhhh.....quit beating yourself up. You've got more of a triathlete build going on...so what? It's a damn site better than what a lot of these guys have....Y'know, the delusional ones who think they're monstrous.....but in reality they're.....twigs.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL, did I touch a nerve?



No, not at all. lol

I'm thick skinned, so no worries about touching nerves.



JerseyDevil said:


> I have had some arthritis in my elbows which has really hurt my progress. But I am proud of my PR's since I started
> 
> Max bench 320 single, 245 x 10 reps
> Max squat 365 single (ass to grass), 225 x 23 reps
> Deadlift 405 single (pulling strength has always been a challenge)



Impressive lifting from where I'm standing. 



juggernaut said:


> it's friggin hilarious trying to get a suit to fit LOL



I offer you no sympathy whatsoever! lmao


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *This* I can relate to....both recent-past  'fatty days' and my past (soon to be present) leaner days. It sucks  having to buy a shirt to fit shoulder width, and having the shirt tail  hang past your knees. Even with pants (especially during my younger,  soceer playing/sprinting days) I've had to buy larger sizes to fit my  legs and take in the waist.



NO sympathy for you either!



DaMayor said:


> Myehhhhhh.....quit beating yourself up.



I was going more for the good humored self deprecation than beating myself up, actually. 

My self esteem is fairly well bulletproof.  

Do appreciate the good words, of course.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

*Monday, May 17, 2010*

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 
3 X BW, 8 negatives 
Deadlifts 5 sets of 5
135 X 5, 185 X 5, 235 X 5, 5, 5    
Seated rows 2 sets of 8-10
140 X 8, 8
Barbell curls 2 sets of 8-10
60 X 10, 70 X 10 
Hammer curls 2 sets of 8-10
40's X 8, 8


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I was going more for the good humored self deprecation than beating myself up, actually.



Ahh. Well, a reasonable amount of good humored self depreciation is acceptable.

How's the peanut butter, I mean *diet* going? I see you're getting results.....at a much "safer" pace than some of us, who may re-inflate in the future, lol. Lyle does say that 1~1.5 lbs. per week is the sweet spot, Y'know.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

hey little girl, need some good Humor????


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

theres something oddly disturbing about that photo


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> How's the peanut butter, I mean *diet* going?



I just had "lunch"... a level teaspoon of that much heralded peanut butter and a single scoop of chocolate Isolyze in about six ounces of water. That's meal two.

I'll have salmon or beef and a green salad for meal three, more solid food for meal four, and then finish the day with a shake and more PB! 

If I hit 184-point-something this coming Saturday then I know I'm on the right track. I still have a long way to go regardless of how "triathlete" you may assume I look. lol

Just not sure how much I want to lose. I can reach 150 at my height but it's just as unattractive as the gut, so I'm considering 175 as my limit. We'll see what things look like then.



juggernaut said:


> hey little girl, need some good Humor????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to take an aluminum bat to the ice cream man. Not sure why.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

think its the crossing guard black thing.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

Chocolate All in 1 is in! Get it at Beyond Nutrition


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2010)

I think I hit 150 back in 8th grade....yeah I did.


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> think its the crossing guard black thing.



I thought it was ice cream man fashion. 



juggernaut said:


> Chocolate All in 1 is in! Get it at Beyond Nutrition



*FINALLY!* 



juggernaut said:


> I think I hit 150 back in 8th grade....yeah I did.



I was 15. Sucked down to 149 (for about a second) to celebrate my 45th birthday and an end to the dreaded "skinny fat"!


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2010)

45-whats that like? I'm 43 physically, but 16 mentally.


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 45-whats that like?



It was cool.

Three years ago. 

I'll be _48_ in August.



juggernaut said:


> I'm 43 physically, but 16 mentally.



haHA  Always good to keep that young mindset! Cheers!

*Wednesday, May 19, 2010*
8:20 p.m. - 9 p.m. (Weights) 
Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Bench 5 sets of 5
50's X 5, 60's X 5, 65's X 3, 55's X 5, 5   
Close-grip bench press 2 sets of 8-10
95 X 8, 8 
Pec deck 2 sets of 8-10
110 X 10, 120 X 10
Seated DB Press 2 sets of 8-10
25's X 10, 9 
Machine triceps extensions 2 sets of 8-10
80# X 8, 8
Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X 20 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2010)

Yep, I'm just entering puberty.


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 45-whats that like? I'm 43 physically, but 16 mentally.



I'm 44 Today.....going on 12.


----------



## FMJ (May 20, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'm 44 Today.....going on 12.


 
You mean today you're 44? As in your B-day?


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> You mean today you're 44? As in your B-day?



Shhhhh...yeah, keep it down, man.


----------



## Curt James (May 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Yep, I'm just entering puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








_HAPPY BELATED!!!!!_


----------



## DaMayor (May 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _HAPPY BELATED!!!!!_



Thanks Curt.


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2010)

^I hope you enjoyed your day!



Curt James said:


> 194.7 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



186._6_ lbs. 

Okay, so the five meals per day, instead of six, and reduced portions seemed to get the number moving downwards but now I'm seeing a fractional _increase?_ *BAH!* I have been slack on even the minimal cardio I had included in my workout program, so I'll have to consider bumping that up. Duh. My "no brainer" moment of clarity.

Off to dog sit next!


----------



## juggernaut (May 22, 2010)

Maybe you're retaining water? Did you have a high sodium meal or higher than usual carbs last night? I wouldnt freak over it Curt.


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2010)

^Nothing out of the ordinary. Definitely not freaking out, though. Just came from Gold's in Harrisburg.

I have my membership in Carlisle, but am in Harrisburg dog sitting for friends.

Did 40 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2010)

*Friday, May 21, 2010*
8:55 p.m. - 9:40 p.m. (Weights)
Squats 5 sets of 5
115 X 5
135 X 5
155 X 5
165 X 5 
165 X 4 
DB lunges 2 sets of 10
40's X 7, 25's X 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 2 sets of 8-10
L.E. 140 X 10, 10
L.C. 140 X 10, 10
Treadmill
20 minutes treadmill 3.5 speed 3.5 incline

*Saturday, May 22, 2010*
Life Fitness treadmill
40 minutes @ 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

I wouldn't sweat .3 lbs, like Juggernaut said, you are probably just holding water.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

You are all a bunch of kids.... I'm 54


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2010)

^Congratulations on making it that far. I'm amazed that I made it to 47. I'm also amazed at how quickly those years have passed. A lifetime of 100 years is absolutely nothing, but I'm grateful for what I've enjoyed as I approach _half _of that number. So many lives are cut short by disease, accidents, murder...

I wonder how many deaths each year are caused by _stupidity_.

Did you see the article about the man who was killed while cleaning one of those industrial meat grinders? Someone hit the wrong button and the guy was done.


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I wouldn't sweat .3 lbs, like Juggernaut said, you are probably just holding water.



Thanks. And I'm not sweating it at all. In fact the number is not as important as what I see in the mirror. I know I have work to do. Just keeping track to see if what I'm doing is having any impact at all. I'd say it is and I'm definitely being consistent in my efforts.

Had my cheat meal last night and so I jumped on the scale to see _its_ impact. lol Was 189.9! 

Enjoyed a small meat lover's pizza and fries courtesy of a pizza shop in Harrisburg, and a pack of Oreo cookies and a large milk picked up at a convenience store just down the street from the pizza shop. Shared the fries with the two dogs I was watching.

Going to do additional cardio today to get that scale number and, more importantly, the fat loss moving again.


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2010)

You're workouts are solid, but it's your dieting that's incredible.

I have food issues and have gotten no where near the control you have.

Great job!


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You're workouts are solid, but it's your dieting that's incredible.
> 
> I have food issues and have gotten no where near the control you have.
> 
> Great job!



Thank you, but control doesn't mean _effective_. Gotta get to the gym today for some treadmill.

I cut out a meal to get my weight dropping again, but if next Saturday doesn't show another drop then I'll change things up a bit more. This week I'm adding additional cardio.

*Meal Plan: *

*Meal #1*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels
*Meal #2*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB
*Meal #3*
8 oz red meat with a green salad with 2 tablespoon    of EVOO
*Meal #4*
8 oz red meat with a green salad*
Meal #5*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze, 1 scoop Fiberlyze, and 1    level teaspoon of All Natural PB, 3 Omegalyze softgels

*Once per week cheat meal:* _Anything_, but normally spaghetti and meatballs!


----------



## suprfast (May 23, 2010)

oohhhh, this just reminded me that I have not made a chocolate peanut butter shake in a long time.  Thanks Curt.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

I need to get back on the diet bandwagon.... Your journal is inspiring Curt!


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2010)

^_Awwww_.  

Hopefully, I'll have some inspiring "after" pics to share at some point. I already have an embarrassing "before" video, but I'm not sharing that *ever *_unless _I get some equally uplifting video footage to edit into the mess. 

*Sunday, May 23, 2010*

35 minutes of treadmill @ 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I need to get back on the diet bandwagon.... Your journal is inspiring Curt!



And, seriously, thank you, JerseyDevil.


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2010)

hey amigo!
lookin' good. Keep killing on the diet.
I got down to 194lbs on that diet. Still holding at the 200lb mark. Been walking all over the place and started lifting...let's see if I can continue that weight loss...the food here is a challenge to keep clean.
I want to celebrate my...40th...in December in the 180 range...
So let's keep kickinng ass-


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2010)

40.....I remember that age...so long ago....good thing I look 30!


----------



## Curt James (May 25, 2010)

At the new Planet Fitness in Carlisle, Pennsylvania, USA. This place has a *ton* of cardio equipment located in what was previously a Staples office supply retail store.

Did tonight's cardio on a Cybex treadmill.

Typically, at Gold's, I do my time on a Life Fitness treadmill at 3.5 speed and 3.5 incline. Cybex doesn't offer that option. It was 3.0 incline or 4.0 incline.

_Soooo_ I opted to jump up an entire .5 incline. Yes, I'm one adventurous son of a...

Just completed 45 minutes of treadmill at 3.5 speed and _4.0_ incline. 

For all the *PF HATURZ*, hey, I pay $8.25 per month. You can't argue with that simply for the change of scenery.

And apparently my Harrisburg membership is being honored here at the Carlisle location. Suh-WEET!

I drove to the Carlisle blood donation unit tonight around 6:50 p.m. They closed up shop at 6 p.m., so getting rid of some excess iron in my system was out. Planet Fitness is located about a block down the street, so I thought I'd do my cardio here versus at the local Gold's.

Variety helps, right?

Pre-workout meal was a ribeye, salad, and black coffee at Ruby Tuesday in Harrisburg. 

Besides 44 Cybex treadmills (only one "out of order"), this brand new facility also offers 24 Life Fitness ellipticals, 12 Cybex arc trainers, 6 Cybex 750R stationary bikes, 4 Cybex 750C stationary bikes (hmmm, izzat "stationEry"?), 16 flatscreen televisions, all the easy listening muzak you can stomach, 3 adjustable incline benches, 3 flat benches, a dumbbell rack (two sets each of 10, 12.5, 15, 17.5, 20, 22.5, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60, and 65# dbs), 3 Smith machines, 3 Life Fitness multi exercise units (I don't know what they're called, but they're like the old Universal machines), 1 assisted dip/chin station, 1 vertical ab/dip bar station, 1 bodyweight Hammer Strength hyperextension or lower back station, 3 bodyweight ab stations, 2 Life Fitness plate-loaded ab crunch benches, 1 Life Fitness stack-weighted ab crunch machine (200# stack), 1 Hammer Strength leg press, 1 LF ab machine (190# stack + 15# "dial"), 1 LF Back Extension machine (290# + 15), 2 LF Glute machines (190# + 15), 3 exercise pads, 3 bosu balls (whatever they're called), 2 LF seated leg press (390# + 15), 2 LF leg extension, 2 LF seated leg curl, 1 LF pec deck, 2 LF chest press, 1 LF pulldown, 2 LF row/rear delt, 2 LF press, 2 LF curl station, 2 LF triceps press, 1 LF calf machine, 2 LF torso rotation units, 2 LF hip abduction units (spread legs apart), 2 LF hip adduction units (pulls legs together), and a "PF Express 30-minute Workout area including stations for leg press, leg extension, leg curl, pulldown, row, bench, press, curl, triceps, and crunch.

And, yes, to be thorough (or OCD) the men's locker room has two urinals, two stalls, three sinks, two soap dispensers, two towel dispensers, two regular shower stalls, a handicapped shower stall (something I've never seen at any gym, a slew of lockers, a flatscreen TV in there (they probably have a ferris wheel in the women's locker room), two water fountains, two massage chairs, 4 tanning beds, 2 upright tanning booths, a cooler with four flavors of Gatorade plus water, and a front desk with an emergency defibrillator, 1 waiting area/lounge, and 2 trainer/client interview areas.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

I have several Cybex 445Ts in my gym. They are great with interval programs and hills.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

Planet Fitness....isnt that the one with the "judgement free zone" that wont allow bodybuilders to train there?


----------



## Curt James (May 25, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hey amigo!
> lookin' good. Keep killing on the diet.
> I got down to 194lbs on that diet. Still holding at the 200lb mark. Been walking all over the place and started lifting...let's see if I can continue that weight loss...the food here is a challenge to keep clean.
> *I want to celebrate my...40th...in December in the 180 range...
> So let's keep kickinng ass-*



Sounds like a plan!



juggernaut said:


> 40.....I remember that age...so long ago....good thing I look 30!



I look 30, too.

*ONE-HUNDRED THIRTY!* 

Hey, as an OCD addition, Aimee, the exceedingly patient front desk person at Planet Fitness said they even have handicapped accessible tanning beds!


----------



## Curt James (May 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Planet Fitness....isnt that the one with the "judgement free zone" that wont allow bodybuilders to train there?



Yup.

Sad, but true. It has no benches with uprights, no Olympic bars, and no squat racks or power racks. Fine for my meager strength levels but no good for someone with some real power.

A fantastic FITNESS center, though.


----------



## Curt James (May 25, 2010)

You're right about the Cybex treadmills, too. Great machines!


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Hey, as an OCD addition, Aimee, the exceedingly patient front desk person at Planet Fitness said they even have handicapped accessible tanning beds!



Great if the palsy doesnt kill them, the skin cancer will. Good!


----------



## FMJ (May 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Great if the palsy doesnt kill them, the skin cancer will. Good!


 


Hey, if you're gonna be in a wheelchair, why not at least have a healthy looking tan!


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2010)

True.


----------



## Curt James (May 27, 2010)

*Monday, May 24, 2010*

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
3 X BW, negatives X 5, 5, 5
Deadlifts 
135 X 5, 225 X 5, 235 X 5

*Tuesday, May 25, 2010*

Cybex treadmill 45 minutes 3.5 speed 4.0 incline         

*Wednesday, May 26, 2010*

8:50 p.m. -  p.m. (Weights)
Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Bench 5 sets of 5
55's X 5, 60's X 5, 65's X 3 + neg, 60's X 5, 4 + neg
Close-grip bench press 2 sets of 8-10
95 X 8, 8
Pec deck 2 sets of 8-10
120 X 10, 125 X 10
Seated DB Press 2 sets of 8-10
30's X 10, 35's X 5
Machine triceps extensions 2 sets of 8-10
80# X 8
Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X 20 minutes
*
Thursday, May 27, 2010*

Walk around town X 20 minutes


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2010)

Legs next!


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2010)

*Friday, May 28, 2010*

9:15 p.m. - 9:42 p.m. (Weights)
Squats 5 sets of 5
135 X 5
135 X 5
165 X 5
165 X 5
170 X 3  
DB lunges 2 sets of 10
25's X 10, 25's X 10 

Skipped leg ex and leg curls

Treadmill
18 minutes treadmill 3.5 speed 3.5 incline
2 minutes parking lot cardio (3.5 speedish 0 incline)


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2010)

I weighed 196.6 lbs. on April 3, 2010. I've been weighing myself every  Saturday.



Curt James said:


> 195.8 lbs.
> 
> 
> Curt James said:
> ...




So that's 196.6 lbs. on April 3, 2010 to 186.6 lbs. on May 22, 2010 or  ten pounds in seven weeks.

Was up until at least 2 a.m. and am only _craaaawling _out of bed now. Stepped off the scale for this week's weigh-in moments ago.

Drumroll, please.






YouTube Video











183.8 lbs.

Looks like the added cardio did its job. And I'm sure that sticking to the program didn't hurt either. Will be enjoying my cheat meal today! I believe I'm going to time it so I can have my cheat meal and then take in "dessert" at the local movie theater.

"Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time" is playing.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday, May 29, 2010* 

Treadmill 35 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

*Sunday, May 30, 2010*

Cybex treadmill 35 minutes 3.5 speed 4.0 incline


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2010)

Curt, whats your cutoff weight you'd like to see?


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2010)

^Well, I'm sure as hell not dropping to a buck fifty like I did at age 45. Maybe 175? I'm a twig, but there's a lot of fat there too. Gah!


----------



## FMJ (May 31, 2010)

Curt, you're melting away! That's some big poundage you've lost in not such a long period of time! Great job.


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2010)

^Thanks. Definitely a step in the right direction. If I get to a good spot visually then I'll edit together an amusing (in a horrifying way) video. I've got the before. It's the _after _part that's giving me some difficulty. lmao


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Friday, May 28, 2010*
> 
> 9:15 p.m. - 9:42 p.m. (Weights)
> Squats 5 sets of 5
> ...


 
When you do your lunges, where do you feel it the next day? i got told it was a quad move but i seem to feel it in my qlutes more the next day ouch!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

^I believe it's a glute move, but with lousy 25# dumbbells I'm really not feeling it _anywhere_. *D'OH!*

I'm following my squats with the lunges, though, so the forties were out. I'm writing a book on weak.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

Meal and then the gym. I took off Monday. Wah, wah, _waaah_. My knee was tweaked. My lower back was bugging me. And I believe the gyms closed early for the holiday.

Some deadlifting, back, and biceps are scheduled!





THIS is deadlifting! Franco Columbu back in the day.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I believe it's a glute move, but with lousy 25# dumbbells I'm really not feeling it _anywhere_. *D'OH!*
> 
> I'm following my squats with the lunges, though, so the forties were out. I'm writing a book on weak.


 
Is it really, might have to drop them then, ive got enough 'junk in the trunk' as it is from my sprinting days! I use a barbell on my shoulders, do then straight after my squats and im walking out the gym with crazy legs i feel that sick and wobbly.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Meal and then the gym. I took off Monday. Wah, wah, _waaah_. My knee was tweaked. My lower back was bugging me. And I believe the gyms closed early for the holiday.
> 
> Some deadlifting, back, and biceps are scheduled!
> 
> ...


 
Looks like Stalone


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

*Tuesday, June 1, 2010*

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 

3 1/2 X BW, negatives X 5, 6
2 X BW, neg X 5  
Deadlifts 5 sets of 5
135 X 5, 185 X 5, 225 X 5, 5, 5       
Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

davegmb, yeah, it does look like Stallone. There are a few pics that I've seen of Franco, Arnold, and Stallone together.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2010)

Didnt they open Planet Hollywood originally with Bruce Willis?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2010)

Yup.

Sylvester Stallone, Bruce Willis, Demi Moore, and Arnold Schwarzenegger.

*Edit:* I double-checked with Wiki, but I thought Willis was one of the original people involved.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2010)

*Wednesday, June 2, 2010*

Treadmill 25 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2010)

*Thursday, June 3, 2010*
8:40 p.m. - 9:35 p.m. (Weights) 
Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Bench 5 sets of 5
60's X 5, 65's X 4, 60's X 5, 4 + neg, 3 + neg 
Close-grip bench press 2 sets of 8-10
95 X 9, 7     
Pec deck 2 sets of 8-10
125 X 10, 10   
Seated DB Press 2 sets of 8-10
35's X 8, 6 
Machine triceps extensions 2 sets of 8-10
80# X 10 
Treadmill 3.5 incline 3.5 speed X 25 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2010)

_REALLY _looking forward to Saturday's cheat meal!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

I can have that too-please dont tell me you go to a restaurant to have that!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2010)

i could eat that now with lots and lots of parmesan ummmmmm


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Use part skim ricotta. A couple of tbsp, and you're good to go.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Use part skim ricotta. A couple of tbsp, and you're good to go.


 
Never tried that before, is it a more healthy version of parmesan? similar taste?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Try it. It's a a different world. A lot more calories, but holy shit it's worth it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Just dump the ricotta on the gravy and eat.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Try it. It's a a different world. A lot more calories, but holy shit it's worth it.


 

Lol okay thanks, thats were being a 'hardgainer' has its benefits, calories dont matter, can thrown anything down me.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Like Built always says, olive oil shots (in a shot glass-not a syringe).


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> (in a shot glass-not a syringe).


 

LOl id like to think i could have worked that one out on my own, but thanks for the clarity anyway mate


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

This was asked a while back and I make it clear when people ask me now.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm going to order that spaghetti at the Carlisle Diner. _Oh, yes. _



juggernaut said:


> *I can have that too-please dont tell me you go to a restaurant to have that!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"juggernaut and davegmb swap recipes" _or _the thread formerly known as Curt James' training journal.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

Cardio next!

Weigh-in tomorrow at _whatever _a.m.

_If _the scale doesn't give me the news I'm looking for then I may postpone _recording of the weigh-in_ until the scale agrees with my anticipated number! 



Curt James said:


> I weighed 196.6 lbs. on April 3, 2010. (snip)
> *183.8 lbs.*



So that was 183.8 lbs. on May 29th. 

Let's see, a loss of 1.5 lbs. would put me at 182.3 lbs.

_IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK???_

I'm considering one hour of 3.5 speed and 3.5 incline. _STAY TUNED!_

Yeah, what a way to begin your Rockin' Weekend™, anticipating the amount of cardio I complete on a Friday night. *D'OH!*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

*On the treadmill now. Say, what time you got???*

*Moments in Paranoia #562:*

Okay, it's not like I believe my car's clock and the time on my cell phone are the official time of the universe, _buuuut_ I'm pretty sure they matched the clock at Gold's yesterday.

They're now about five minutes apart, and favoring the front desk person who loves to walk, no, run from the gym at 9:59:59.

Okay, it's a Friday night and who wants to live at work, right?

Still, this procratinator could have used every one of those five minutes. _grrr_

Hmmm. A bigger issue might be lightning striking a pole somewhere nearby. It would suck for the electric to fail here at the gym.

...

Did I say paranoia?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 4, 2010)

What's your diet looking like? Other than the Spaghetti cheat, that is.

You sure you're not over-doing the Cardio?

I ate an entire jar of Natty Peanut Butter in two days.....just sayin'.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

^I honestly don't know if I'm overdoing the cardio. Was just kidding with my "disgusted tone" as I'm pretty happy with the weekly weight loss.

My diet has been consistent.

Meal 1: Shake, tsp PB
Meal 2: Shake, tsp PB
Meal 3: 6-12oz red meat, salad, black coffee or Diet Coke
Meal 4: 6oz red meat, salad, black coffee or Diet Coke
Meal 5: Shake, tsp PB

The shakes are 6-8oz water, scoop Isolyze, with the evening shake including a tsp of Fiberlyze.

I dropped the salmon recently. Tonight's red meat was a 12oz ribeye courtesy of Ruby Tuesday.

At 53 minutes on the treadmill.

Too much cardio is catabolic, right? I've been doing 25 minutes at a clip typically.

Doing nearly an hour tonight simply to sweat off some pounds. 

Good to see a weight drop even if it's an illusion of fat loss and actually only water. That all important psychological boost as I anticipate my *MONSTAH CHEAT!!!*

Checking your journal ASAP!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

*Friday, June 4, 2010*

Treadmill 57 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm going to order that spaghetti at the Carlisle Diner. _Oh, yes. _
> 
> 
> 
> "juggernaut and davegmb swap recipes" _or _the thread formerly known as Curt James' training journal.


 
LOL yeah sorry about that Curt


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL yeah sorry about that Curt


dont say it with words...say it with action.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL yeah sorry about that Curt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PayPal works. 

Seriously, I appreciate the participation here. And, hey, talking about food? A bonus. Pass the parmesan!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

^heh 

*Saturday, June 5, 2010*

Treadmill 45 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline

Squats at 4 p.m.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

I weighed 196.6 lbs. on April 3, 2010. I've been weighing myself every Saturday.

195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 (ten pounds in seven weeks)
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5

Had four meals yesterday and only ate today _after _completing fasted treadmill for forty-five minutes. 

_Psychotic Moment?_ I'm sitting at the diner with an egg yolk in my mouth. Moments before I took a sip of black coffee. As the egg yolk is sliding across my tongue I think, "_Man_, I didn't weigh myself."

Tell the waitress, "I forgot something. Can I have a to go box?" Box up my remaining four eggs, sunny-side up, pay, tip the waitress, and leave, so I can drive a few minutes back to my apartment for the "morning" weigh-in.

An illusory 182.2 lbs., but it's the numbah that counts! 

Okay, it's the waistline that counts, _the body fat percentage_ that counts, but the number does offer that psychological boost to continue on the eating path I've set for myself.

And how was _your _morning?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

Curt fuck the numbers; use a myotape and get the waist and shoulder width.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt fuck the numbers; use a myotape and get  the waist and shoulder width.



I have a regular tape measure. And let's not talk about waist and shoulder measurements. 

*Amazon.com: MyoTape Body Tape Measure: Health & Personal Care*

Izzat like a steel tape for greater accuracy?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not so hung up on the numbers but it's definitely a factor I pay attention to. The _mirror _is what I'm hung up on. lol

Bumping those numbers to the new page! 

I weighed 196.6 lbs. on April 3, 2010. I've  been weighing myself every Saturday.

 195.8 lbs. April 10
 194.7 lbs. April 17
 193.3 lbs. April 24
 190.4 lbs. May 1
 188.2 lbs. May 8
 186.3 lbs. May 15
 186.6 lbs. May 22 (ten pounds in seven weeks)
 183.8 lbs. May 29
 182.2 lbs. June 5


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

*Note to self: *



Gazhole said:


> I found *Single Arm overhead press with a DB* really helped my pressing  strength. *Perform them with your feet together as strict as possible*,  and your military pressing will go through the roof after a while.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

*Saturday, June 5, 2010*

Squats 5 sets of 5
135 X 5
135 X 5
165 X 5
165 X 3
155 X 1
135 X 5
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 2 sets of 8-10
L.E.
120 X 10, 140 X 10
L.C.
120 X 10, 140 X 10


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

*Old school bodybuilding legend Don Ross' diet and lifting program:*

Q. "How so you eat when not training for a contest?"
         A. "When not training for a contest, I don't keep to any  particular            diet. Of course I still avoid junk foods, refitted flour, and  sugar.            I usually eat four meals a day, consisting of whatever I  fancy."          
         Q. "How would you eat prior to a contest?"
         A. My diet is well planned and consists of the following:


*Breakfast: *
            1 lb. Steak 
            1 Glass Unsweetened Tea
            10 Liver Tablets 
            1 B-Complex
            500 mgs. 'C'
            3 Kelp and Alfalfa Tablets
            2 Lipotropic Tablets
            1 Vitamin E
            1 Chelated Mineral
*Lunch:*
            3/4 lb. Roast Beef
            1 Glass Water
*After Workout:*
            1 Tin of Tuna Fish 
            1 Glass Water
            10 Liver Tablets
            2 Ginseng Tablets
            2 Bee Pollen Tablets 
            1 B-15 Tablet
*Dinner:*
            1 lb. Chicken
            Small Salad
            Tea
            10 Liver Tablets
            (1 heavy Carbohydrate meal twice a week)
*Before Bed:*
            6 Eggs (any style)
            1 Glass Water'
         Q. "What type of workout do you follow when not training for a             contest?"
         A. "I train four days a week and my workouts would be as  follows:*

Monday & Thursday*


Incline Press 5 x 6
Pulley Crossovers 5 x 8
Press Behind Neck 5 x 6
Upright Row 5 x 6
Cheat Curl (with slow negatives) 5 x 6
D.B. Concentration Curl 5 x 10
Triceps Pushdown 5 x 10
One D.B. 2 Arm Triceps Ext. 5 x 6
 *Tuesday & Friday*


Wide-Grip Chin Behind Neck 5 x10
Bent-Over D.B. Row 5 x10
Hack Squats 5 x 6
Leg Extensions 5 x10
Leg Curl 5 x 8
Heel Raises 5 x 10
Crunchie Sit-ups 10 x 20
                  supersetted with
Leg Raises 4 x 50
Prone Hyper Extensions 4 x 25
              "I must point out that these reps are only guidelines and I  do            as many as I possibly can until I can't do another rep."

*Monday, Wednesday, & Friday*


Incline D.B. Press 6 x 6
Decline Flyes 6 x 8
Pectoral Machine 3 x 15
Side D.B. Laterals 10 x 6-8
Front D.B. Raises 6 x 6
Bent-over D.B. Laterals 6 x 6
Chin behind Back 8 x 8
High Pulley Row 6 x 6

Close-Grip Chins 2 x 10
Wide-Grip Curl (against wall) 5 x 6
Narrow Grip Curl over vertical Bench 4 x 12
Reserve Curl 4 x 12
Pushdowns 4 x 12
Triceps Wall-pulley Extension 5 x 15
Triceps Kick Back 5 x 10
Wrist Curl 5 x 20
 *Tuesday, Thursday, & Saturday*


Isokinetic                    Full Squats 4 x 12

Leg                    Extension 10 x 10-20

Leg                    Curl 10 x 10-20

Heel Raise 20 x 10-20
Crunch                    Sit-up)
Leg Raise} Tri-set 3 x 100
Roll Ups}
Hyper                    Extensions 8 x 10

Neck Bridge 3 x 20
Neck Resistance 3 x 20
             "During this time I rest only 10-30 seconds between reps. I  never            do bench presses anymore because my chest gets too big across  the bottom,            so I so all my heavy chest work on the incline and decline  benches.            Also, I do all my heavy full squats on an isokenetic power  rack to avoid            lower-back and knee injuries."
         Q. "Don, this looks like an awful lot of work to me. Is there             ever a time when you would do a lesser amount?"
         A. "Sure, there's no way I could keep all this work going  indefinitely.            When the contest is over, I go into a period I call  'Conditioning Training.'            This will last right up until the time I decide I am going to  prepare            for a contest.I train 3 days a week --  usually on            Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, doing one exercise per body  part. My            workout during this period would be as follows:


Alternate D.B. Press 6 x 6
D.B. Bench Press 6 x 6
Chins 6 x 6
D.B. Seated Curl 6 x 6
Triceps French Press 6 x 6
Leg                    Press 6 x 6
Heel Raises 6 x 6
Good Mornings 6 x 10
Roman                    Chair Sit-up 6 x 6
              "On this workout I pick a weight that I can do 10 good strict             reps on my first set. Resting only as much as 10 to 30  seconds. I do            set after set with the same weight until I have complete the  six sets.            If I find at any time that I cannot get 6 reps, then I will  reduce the            weight slightly. The muscle should be very pumped after the  six sets,            especially if your rest very briefly for only 10 to 30  seconds. This            is the very best system I have found for muscular size  increases."          
         Q. "Do you believe that anabolic steroids are necessary to  build            a great physique?"
         A. "Anyone who has read my two books, _Secrets Of Muscle  Building            _and _Size, Power, and Muscularity_, will know that  for years            I've been experimenting on ways of achieving a positive  nitrogen balance            through the use of natural foods combined with supplements.  The best            substances which act as anabolic agents are:


A mixture of Kelp and Alfalfa
Korean Ginseng root
Vitamin B-15
Bee Pollen."


----------



## CityHunter (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice article!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah i agree, a good read curt


----------



## Curt James (Jun 6, 2010)

CityHunter said:


> Nice article!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don Ross was one of my favorites.





The late Don Ross poses with Serge Nubret

*Ross, Don

*If I'm not mistaken he passed away at an early age.

(Googles)

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Ross_%28bodybuilder%29*

1946 to 1995, so not 50 years old. I'll be _48 _in August, so, yeah, that is an EARLY age!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 6, 2010)

Cheat meal! Enjoyed spaghetti with meat sauce, garlic bread, a big bowl of applesauce (I hate carrots and that was their vegetable, so I opted for two sides of applesauce instead), a large glass of milk, and I had brought along two boxes of "Do Si Dos" (peanut butter cookies) I purchased from my niece. Ate a sleeve of the cookies with my milk. Had a salad with cucumbers, lettuce, and tomatoes, too. 

Went to the movies immediately following my cheat and as part of some moviegoers club I got a free small drink. Chose Mr. Pibb and drank that with a pack of Raisinets I smuggled into the theater!


----------



## MDR (Jun 6, 2010)

Incredibly detailed journal.  Inspirational stuff.  Tomorrow I stop cutting and go back "on".  I'm so excited, I can't stand it.  Gonna watch Pumping Iron for about the millionth time tonight after the Celtics beat the Lakers.  Most of all, no more cutting diet!  I love bulking!  Thanks again for the journal-I found myself reading every word.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2010)

Your journal is becoming the 'good food guide' Curt, i bloody love Spag Bol ummmmmmmm. I got engaged this morning and went out with all the family for a "few beers" and a traditional english sunday roast........... Beef, gravy, roast spuds (potatoes), yorkshire pudding (made from batter and usually served with beef and gravy) and lots of vegetables.....think maybe some of these mean different things in america, my brother in law is from New Jersey. Trust me its goooooooood.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2010)

Traditional Sundays in my family were ravioli, sausage, meatballs bagiole and a killer gravy that my mother and wife would stand around for hours.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2010)

MDR said:


> Incredibly detailed journal.  Inspirational stuff.  Tomorrow I stop cutting and go back "on".  I'm so excited, I can't stand it.  Gonna watch Pumping Iron for about the millionth time tonight after the Celtics beat the Lakers.  Most of all, no more cutting diet!  I love bulking!  Thanks again for the journal-I found myself reading every word.



I'm in the middle of a cut and I am one jealous bastard...you suck.


----------



## MDR (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear ya-cutting fucking blows.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2010)

hey Curt!
Nice weight loss, bro!
You are now in my 'target range'...just hoping I can get there...
One workout at a time...


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2010)

*Monday, June 7, 2010*

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5   
4 1/2 X BW negatives X 8, 8
2 X BW negatives X 5 
 Deadlifts 5 sets of 5      
135 X 5, 185 X 5, 205 X 5, 225 X 5, 245 X 2  
Seated rows 2 sets of 8-10
140 X 10, 150 X 8 
Barbell curls 2 sets of 8-10 
70 X 10, 75 X 10  
Hammer curls 2 sets of 8-10
40's X 10


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> Incredibly detailed journal.  Inspirational stuff.  Tomorrow I stop cutting and go back "on".  I'm so excited, I can't stand it.  Gonna watch Pumping Iron for about the millionth time tonight after the Celtics beat the Lakers.  *Most of all, no more cutting diet!  I love bulking!  *Thanks again for the journal-I found myself reading every word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy your bulk! Thank you for the journal compliments.

And, juggernaut, it will be WORTH IT!



davegmb said:


> Your journal is becoming the 'good food guide' Curt, i bloody love Spag Bol ummmmmmmm. *I got engaged this morning and went out with all the family for a "few beers" *and a traditional english sunday roast........... Beef, gravy, roast spuds (potatoes), yorkshire pudding (made from batter and usually served with beef and gravy) and lots of vegetables.....think maybe some of these mean different things in america, my brother in law is from New Jersey. Trust me its goooooooood.



I love my cheat meals, but the part I want to comment on is the engagement! Congratulations, Dave!



juggernaut said:


> Traditional Sundays in my family were ravioli, sausage, meatballs bagiole and a killer gravy that my mother and wife would stand around for hours.



Man, is it Saturday (my cheat meal) yet? 





Burner02 said:


> hey Curt!
> Nice weight loss, bro!
> You are now in my 'target range'...just hoping I can get there...
> One workout at a time...



Thanks, Burner.

Still not where I want to be, but, like you say, "One workout at a time..."


----------



## katt (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Curt!    I'm trying to make it back here more regularly.. 

I LOVE my cheat meals now that I'm cutting again, trying to rid the 'tub o fat' that accumulated this last winter..    Mine was Pizza and chocolate cake....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Monday, June 7, 2010*
> 
> Deadlifts 5 sets of 5
> 135 X 5, 185 X 5, 205 X 5, 225 X 5, 245 X 2


 Nice deads Curt!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2010)

^Thank you, JerseyDevil. Double that number would be cool, but I'll take what I can get.



katt said:


> Hey Curt!    I'm trying to make it back here more regularly..
> 
> I LOVE my cheat meals now that I'm cutting again, trying to rid the 'tub o fat' that accumulated this last winter..    Mine was *Pizza and chocolate cake*....



haHA  You can see what I put my focus (boldface) on!

Visit any time. BRING CHEAT FOOD! 

I'm at Gold's now. On the treadmill @ 3.5 speed and 3.5 incline. Just passed 22 minutes. Might do an hour.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Thank you, JerseyDevil. Double that number would be cool, but I'll take what I can get.


 If you are serious about doubling the number, than drop the cardio, increase the calories and alternate light days, and heavy days twice a week....  Nah, I didn't think so


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2010)

^Appreciate the advice but my focus is on carving this gut down. 

*Tuesday, June 8, 2010*

Treadmill 62 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2010)

Get a load of this...

Rx Muscle's "Jeff The Producer" posted:

*



*​
Want to hear *OFF-TOPIC **LIVE?*  Go here and click the _LISTEN LIVE LINK_ *www.superhumanradio.com * 

Replays of Off-Topic will be available within 24 hours after the live broadcast here on *RXMUSCLE.COM*!

*IFBB Pro Guy Cisternino* joins *OFF-TOPIC!*

and...

The one and only, the infamous, *RXMUSCLE.COM Forum Member CURT JAMES* joins *Carl & Aaron*
​
Click here to listen to past shows: Off Topic

On-Demand Replays and Podcasts will be available 24/7 for your convenience.

###

Not sure I'd describe myself as infamous, but it sounds a lot cooler than "Hoarkin' Mega Nerd!" 

Give a listen to hear if I totally embarrass myself.


----------



## katt (Jun 9, 2010)

That's the same pace I go on the treadmill - for 45 min to 1 hr..

we just started trying sprints for cardio this week... warm up for 5 minutes, my brisk walk is at 3.5 (i have short legs).. then 1 minute sprint, not-balls out, but fast (my speed was 7) then back to the brisk walk for 2 minutes & repeat..  At first, i was like "this isn't so bad"  but after the 6th one I was saying.. "holy cow, I'm tired"  lol


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2010)

*Wednesday, June 9, 2010*

Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Bench 5 sets of 5
65's X 5, 5, 2 + negative, 60's X 4 + negative, 4 + negative
Close-grip bench press 2 sets of 8-10
95 X 10, 7
Pec deck 2 sets of 8-10
125 X 10, 9, 110 X 3


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2010)

*Thursday, June 10, 2010*

Treadmill 30 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2010)

*Friday, June 11, 2010*

Cybex treadmill 40 minutes 3.5 speed 4.0 inline

I'm planning on squats, leg extensions, leg curls, and dumbbell lunges after a meal (and maybe a nap ) but wanted to get in some cardio first.

Weekly weigh-in is tomorrow and I'm hoping to hit 181.

Hey, get _this_ for Creative Techniques in Weight Loss...

Sure, cardio will lose you some water weight, but has anyone else ever donated blood as a surefire weight loss method? 

How much does a unit of blood weigh?  I'm down one!

This is about four gallons donated. _Buckets_ of blood!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2010)

*Friday, June 11, 2010*

5 p.m. - 5:40 p.m. (Cardio)
Cybex treadmill 40 minutes 3.5 speed 4.0 incline

8:35 p.m. - 9:30 p.m. (Weights)
Squats 5 sets of 5
135 X 5
155 X 5
175 X 3
165 X 5
165 X 1 
DB lunges 2 sets of 10
25's X 10, 25's X 10 
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 2 sets of 8-10
L.E.
140 X 10, 10 
L.C. 
140 X 10, 9
9:30 p.m. - 10 p.m. (Cardio)
Life Fitness treadmill 30 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2010)

I weighed 196.6 lbs. on April 3, 2010. I've  been weighing myself every  Saturday.

 195.8 lbs. April 10
 194.7 lbs. April 17
 193.3 lbs. April 24
 190.4 lbs. May 1
 188.2 lbs. May 8
 186.3 lbs. May 15
 186.6 lbs. May 22 (ten pounds in seven weeks)
 183.8 lbs. May 29
 182.2 lbs. June 5

181.2 lbs. June 12

That's 15.4 pounds in ten weeks.

Looking forward to tonight's cheat meal.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I weighed 196.6 lbs. on April 3, 2010. I've  been weighing myself every  Saturday.
> 
> 195.8 lbs. April 10
> 194.7 lbs. April 17
> ...




thats very gd mate keep it up


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I weighed 196.6 lbs. on April 3, 2010. I've   been weighing myself every  Saturday.
> 
> 195.8 lbs. April 10
> 194.7 lbs. April 17
> ...



Thank you, bigdavetom!

I really manipulated things to show that one-pound reduction since last week, though. Watched my fluid intake, only had three meals, and I joked that I donated blood to knock off some weight. I _did _donate a unit of blood, so the weight loss my scale indicates really was altered if I hadn't given up some of the red stuff. 

I'm definitely leaner but 181 is not looking like my goal. Whazzat? Built's avatar, of course. lol 





*ABZ OF STEEL!*

Anyway, like I said, I'm _really _looking forward to my cheat meal! And, yes, it's going to be spaghetti again! I'm not a big fan of eating,  so this keto regimen is not especially bothering me. No real sweet  tooth (but I do have my box of Raisinets ready to smuggle into the  theater for "Karate Kid" tonight), but I am *REALLY *looking forward to my  pasta.

(Have I mentioned I'm looking forward to my cheat?)

To ensure proper glycogen replenishment I'm going to wash  down my cheat meal with an* ALL IN              1* shake courtesy of our own juggernaut and *Beyond  Nutrition*.






I purchased a jug of the protein/carb supp after meeting juggernaut at  this year's OCB Eastern Regionals. Love the vanilla, but I hear  chocolate is available now! 

And don't anyone flag this as _spam! _






I'm not a co-owner, a rep, a free supp recipient, nothing associated  with the company. I just like the product.

Other supplements taken daily include Species Nutrition's Isolyze (just  kicked a tub of their chocolate and am moving onto Vanilla Peanut  Butter), Fiberlyze, Omegalyze, Arthrolyze, Gaspari's Anavite (taking a  break from Animal Pak) and finishing a bottle of Novedex XT, EFX's  Kre-Alkalyn, and just purchased a container of Universal Nutrition's  M-Stack.

Good Lord, by the end of the week, imma look like *THIS!*


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2010)

You sir, deserve a portion of my will...too bad my wife has already spent the money and planned my demise. Talk to her though. I do appreciate your kind words. You still da man!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2010)

^I hope she's planning a peaceful and even _pleasurable _demise for you.  And no worries on the will. I really don't care about money. Well, as long as the basics are covered. Rent, food, and INTERNET! lol

In other news, Jay Cutler is one humble son of a...

*Xero Limits presents: Part Three of Jay and Victor Train Arms at the MD Seminar*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2010)

*Saturday, June 12, 2010*

Treadmill 25 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thank you, bigdavetom!
> 
> I really manipulated things to show that one-pound reduction since last week, though. Watched my fluid intake, only had three meals, and I joked that I donated blood to knock off some weight. I _did _donate a unit of blood, so the weight loss my scale indicates really was altered if I hadn't given up some of the red stuff.
> 
> ...




its cool mate i maself  am not a big eater try me best but i seem to be getting there slowly i already look like the man above lol joking no were near lol ,keep it up mate n all the best


----------



## Curt James (Jun 13, 2010)

*Sunday, June 13, 2010*

Crunches 15, 15, 15, 
Situps 15 
Toe touches* 15
Cybex treadmill 30 minutes 3.5 speed 4.0 incline  

*More of a crunch but with legs extended towards the ceiling


----------



## davegmb (Jun 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Sunday, June 13, 2010*
> 
> Crunches 15, 15, 15,
> Situps 15
> ...


 
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...rev=/images?q=abs+joke&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...rev=/images?q=abs+joke&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1 


Looking good Curt, i hope i got your good side lol


----------



## Curt James (Jun 13, 2010)

bigdavetom said:


> its cool mate *i maself  am not a big eater* try me best but i seem to be getting there slowly i already look like the man above lol joking no were near lol ,keep it up mate n all the best



Same here, same here. That's a good thing, though, as I'm trying to cut some inches off the gut.



davegmb said:


> Looking good Curt, i hope i got your good side lol



I think I look pretty good in that shot. haHA

(secretly adds davegmb to Destroy At Once list)


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 14, 2010)

cool mate them crunches were you bring your knee to the chest are gd after normal crunches i feel me gut gunna burst some days lol


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2010)

*Monday, June 14, 2010*

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
4 1/2 X BW negative X 5,
1 1/2 X BW negative X 5
Deadlifts 5 sets of 5
135 X 5, 185 X 5, 205 X 5, 225 X 5, 250 X 2
[Seated rows 2 sets of 8-10
150 X 10, 10 supersetted with 
Barbell curls 2 sets of 8-10
70 X 10, 75 X 10]


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2010)

bigdavetom said:


> cool mate them crunches were you bring your knee to the chest are gd after normal crunches i feel me gut gunna burst some days lol



My abs are feeling it right now. I hadn't been training them at all. Lost a few pounds and thought it's time to start.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2010)

Curt-got a video of these being done? I'm interested in using them.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2010)

^I'm sleep-deprived. Videos of what?


----------



## katt (Jun 16, 2010)

wow - your progress is awesome!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I'm sleep-deprived. Videos of what?



this unique crunch style; I want to do them, but I'm drawing a blank


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> this unique crunch style; I want to do them, but I'm drawing a blank


I'm assuming these are the ones...





YouTube Video












On a serious note, (and I must preface this by saying that I do not endorse or promote the person who made this video series because he is generally annoying) Tony Little type sit-ups/crunches are equally effective. Lay on your back, knees drawn up slightly, raise upper body (parallell to the floor) hold, squeeze, repeat. Much easier on the neck.

Or,you could buy one of these,lol!





YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2010)

whatever happened to Tony?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2010)

hey Curt- Congrats on your killer weight loss!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 17, 2010)

We had this guy 'Mr Motivator' in the UK though the 90's on TV...........cringe lol






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2010)

a faggier Richard Simmons?? Say it aint so!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2010)

katt said:


> wow - your progress is awesome!





Burner02 said:


> hey Curt- Congrats on your killer weight  loss!



Thank you both, but I'll put all the compliments in a box until I put together a before and after video. And, truth be told, I'm not at the "after" point that I'd like to be. Still have to trim a _lot _of excess.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I'm sleep-deprived. Videos of what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the movement. Thanks! 

I tried to do it with my arms extended, though. It was awkward and so I just did extra sets of crunches. I'll try it with my hands behind my head or by my neck next time. 

re Tony Little

*Tony Little - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
*Tony Little - America's Personal Trainer // tonylittle.com*

haHA  The Wiki page references a Details magazine article. I got a 404 on that article, but did a search on the Details website:

*The Infomercial King: Tony Little: Movies + TV: Details*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2010)

*Wednesday, June 16, 2010*

9:20 p.m. -  10 p.m. (Weights)
Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Bench 5 sets of 5
65's X 4 + neg, 2 + neg, 60's X 5, 4 + neg, 4 + neg
Close-grip bench press 2 sets of 8-10
95 X 10, 10


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thank you both, but I'll put all the compliments in a box until I put together a before and after video. And, truth be told, I'm not at the "after" point that I'd like to be. Still have to trim a _lot _of excess.



Seriously.....  don't we all say that?  We get to our 'goal' and it still isn't good enough... I'm totally that way, there's always 'just a little bit more' that can go.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2010)

katt said:


> Seriously.....  don't we all say that?  We get to our 'goal' and it still isn't good enough... I'm totally that way, there's always 'just a little bit more' that can go.



hell no! We either continue to evolve or die.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thank you both, but I'll put all the compliments in a box until I put together a before and after video. And, truth be told, I'm not at the "after" point that I'd like to be. *Still have to trim a lot of excess.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



katt, yeah, you're right from my perspective. Never going to be 100% satisifed, but that fits in with the whole "Stay hungry!" mantra, right?

jug, I'm pretty sure we're _all _gonna die whether we evolve or not. 

(ducks, runs, hides)

Okay, legs in a minute. I did no training yesterday at all. Spent the day with family and friends.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 18, 2010)

Ah, the teacher returns from playing hookie!

All this stuff you're talking about......It's called *Self Actualization*....always striving torwards an unattainable goal.

Hope you enjoyed the family time...good stuff!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

_Self Ac..._

*Self-actualization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*Well, I'm interested in overcoming procrastination, too. It's almost an hour and a half after my last post and I _still _haven't trained legs. 

*Bah!

*On the other hand, things are looking pretty good for hitting a buck-eighty at tomorrow's weigh-in.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

Didn't think this would be a good workout at all. I was happily surprised.

Pre-workout I took two capsules of Betancourt Nutrition's "Ripped Juice Extreme" which lists 50 mcg of B12 and another 50 mcg of Chromium Picolinate as ingredients. Not sure if that made a difference or if it simply offered a nice placebo effect boost to the day's routine.

*Friday, June 18, 2010*
8:25 p.m. - 9:25 p.m. (Weights)
Squats 5 sets of 5
135 X 5
155 X 5
175 X 5
185 X 1*
175 X 3
DB lunges 2 sets of 10
25's X 10, 25's X 10
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 2 sets of 8-10
L.E.
145 X 10, 10
L.C.
145 X 10, 10
9:25 p.m. - 10 p.m. (Cardio)
Life Fitness treadmill 35 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline

*I can remember doing _breathing _squats with 185, sets of 20. Ah, yes, the good old days.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

Wrapped in two hoodies. I'm _going _to hit 180 lbs. by the weigh-in. lol


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

^Thank you, Mayor. 

(_stole _them donuts from anutha journal!)


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

Have I mentioned my cheat meal is _tomorrow?_ 

That will be at the end of the day, though.

Weigh-in is sometime tomorrow a.m.

I weighed 196.6 lbs. on April 3, 2010. I've   been weighing myself every   Saturday.

 195.8 lbs. April 10
 194.7 lbs. April 17
 193.3 lbs. April 24
 190.4 lbs. May 1
 188.2 lbs. May 8
 186.3 lbs. May 15
 186.6 lbs. May 22 (ten pounds in seven weeks)
 183.8 lbs. May 29
 182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12

That's 15.4 pounds in ten weeks.

I'm looking to hit or even _crack _a buck-eighty.

Sweating now.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Have I mentioned my cheat meal is _tomorrow?_
> 
> That will be at the end of the day, though.
> 
> ...


 
Holy smokes! That's amazing Curt.   Even more of a feat since you were already on the thin side when you started. Takes allot more work for thin guys to get thinner than it does for fatties to do the same.


Right DaMayor?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Holy smokes! That's amazing Curt.   Even more of a feat since you were already on the thin side when you started. Takes allot more work for thin guys to get thinner than it does for fatties to do the same.
> 
> 
> Right DaMayor?



Okay, I'll agree wholeheartedly with the first part of the statement....The leaner one gets, the tougher it gets....*Good Job Curt!*

As for the second part......Mike,you are most cordially invited to kiss my arse.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, I'll agree wholeheartedly with the first part of the statement....The leaner one gets, the tougher it gets....*Good Job Curt!*
> 
> As for the second part......Mike,you are most cordially invited to kiss my arse.


 


Why thank you Marc!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2010)

So uh, Curt, how are you feeling about your cheat meal tomorrow?

(since you've posted something about your cheat meal in every journal on the site, LOL!)






Will Curt James make it to *Sunday! Sunday! Sunday! *


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Holy smokes! That's amazing Curt.   Even more of a feat since *you were already on the thin side* when you started. Takes allot more work for thin guys to get thinner than it does for fatties to do the same.
> 
> 
> Right DaMayor?



Well, I'm a twig. A "skinny fat" honestly. Some people are born to bodybuild. I was born to... knit. 



DaMayor said:


> Okay, I'll agree wholeheartedly with the first part of the statement....The leaner one gets, the tougher it gets....*Good Job Curt!*
> 
> As for the second part......Mike,you are most cordially invited to kiss my arse.



lol Hey, you two break it up!  And thanks on the attaboy, good sir! 



DaMayor said:


> So uh, Curt, how are you feeling about your cheat meal tomorrow?



_Sunday???_ My cheat meal is scheduled for *this evening!* 

Saturday! Saturday! *Saturday!!!! *

Don't make me wait another day!  

P.S. I ate that jpeg.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Well, I'm a twig. A "skinny fat" honestly. Some people are born to bodybuild. I was born to... knit.
> 
> *Aw man....give yourself a break! Think of all of those big fluffy people who would kill to be where you are.*
> 
> ...



Well, enjoy your splurge!....and consider yourself lucky to have more *splurge lattitude*!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe you should join one of these clubs for motivation in beating the food cravings Curt 






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

England and those motherfucking accents...cant understand dick.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

Because you are one.... Only when low carb of course  lol.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2010)

Vanilla ice cream topped with powdered mini-donuts!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, enjoy your splurge!....and consider yourself lucky to have more *splurge lattitude*!



The splurge included spaghetti and meatballs, a giant salad, regular Coke, and then ice cream and powdered donuts washed down with whole milk. Pretzels after.



davegmb said:


> Maybe you should join one of these clubs for motivation in beating the food cravings Curt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a touch of sibling rivalry there, eh? lol

Drop the biscuits, substitute for sugar with artificial sweeteners, and kick your sister in the head!








juggernaut said:


> England and those motherfucking accents...cant understand dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao  juggernaut, a dick? Never!



*Saturday weigh-ins*

196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 (ten pounds in seven weeks)
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
 
That's 20 pounds in eleven weeks.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Because you are one.... Only when low carb of course  lol.



Next 61 days of my life I plan on being a major asshole. I graduated.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Next 61 days of my life I plan on being a major asshole. I graduated.



The next 61? You mean there's more? I thought you'd already mastered that.

I'm with ya. After this refeed, once I get into the roller coaster of diet....we can have a contest.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> The next 61? You mean there's more? I thought you'd already mastered that.
> 
> I'm with ya. After this refeed, once I get into the roller coaster of diet....we can have a contest.



61 days for my contest, Then carbs come in handy.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2010)

What weight are you trying to get down to Curt, that seems a good weight your at now, how much more to go?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Next 61 days of my life I plan on being a *major asshole*. I graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, jugg. I expect poor behavior and hate! 

And a thread devoted to MA behavior by you and DaMayor!

Sixty-one! Kill 'em, man.



davegmb said:


> What weight are you trying to get down to Curt, that seems a good weight your at now, how much more to go?



There was a seminar where someone stated that most people overestimate the amount of muscle they possess. I don't have that problem. I cut before to a buck-fifty. That's the basement for me, but I'm thinking that 165 will be the lowest I'm going this time around. Stomach not where I want it and pec line nonexistent.

Guess pecs would help. 

I might stop at 175, introduce carbs, and try to bump up my strength. Of course someone already told me I should run 12 weeks of test and tren and be done with it.

Lifetime natty here and without any kind of aesthetics or mass, I think I'll just call it a day and concentrate on chess.

Or knitting.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2010)

Are you one of these guys Curt?






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2010)

^^^
Part of me thinks, "Hey, so cool!"  But then another part of me thinks, "THESE MEN NEED A SEVERE & PROLONGED BEATING!"


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey, it would be a boring world if we were all the same wouldnt it? good luck to them i say, crazy knitters


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 21, 2010)

I found a Woman for you....


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey, it would be a boring world if we were all the same wouldnt it? good luck to them i say, crazy knitters



Aw, I was just kidding. Agreed 100% with your sentiment. 



DaMayor said:


> I found a Woman for you....



Something sexy about her hair. And, of course, the cardio bunny aspect is appealing, too.

But _2007?_ She probably cut her hair by now. 



_Say_, is it the angle or perspective... or does she have size 14 tennis shoes?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

Chins and deadlifts next.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _Say_, is it the angle or perspective... or does she have size 14 tennis shoes?


 
They do look rather large. My guess is she's knitting a sock to fit over her giant sasquatch foot!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

^lmao


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

*Monday, June 21, 2010*

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
2 1/2 X BW negative X 5,
0 X BW negative X 5
Deadlifts 5 sets of 5
135 X 5, 185 X 5, 225 X 5, 5, 5
Seated rows 2 sets of 8-10
160 X 8, 140 X 10

Chin monster fail. 

Not especially displeased by deads, though. (DOUBLE NEGATIVE HARDKORR!!! )


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday weigh-ins*
> 
> 196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
> (snip)
> ...



 

Son of a...

I just noticed my math is [expletive deleted].



_Seventeen._


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

I might not eat the rest of the week just to hit 176.6 lbs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2010)

I won't be hiring you as my accountant.

Congrats though, those are still good numbers. 

I like your journal, you do a great job keeping all the details nice and clean. I need to work on that.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

After seeing your picture elsewhere (next to a red automobile) My wife says you don't need to be dieting.........

.........and that you can't add.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2010)

*Tuesday, June 22, 2010*

Treadmill 55 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I won't be hiring you as my accountant.
> 
> Congrats though, those are still good numbers.
> 
> I like your journal, you do a great job keeping all the details nice and clean. I need to work on that.



My brother (the math teacher and stats fan) does my taxes using Turbo Tax each year. Because, yeah, otherwise I'd be in prison probably. 

Thanks for the congrats and the compliment on the journal.



DaMayor said:


> After seeing your picture elsewhere (next to a red automobile) My wife says you don't need to be dieting.........
> 
> .........and that you can't add.



lol Well, I've made it apparent that I can't _subtract_. Addition is probably the same. 

And remind your wife, _politely as possible_, good sir, that she has *not *seen me with my shirt off. lol

We all have goals and mine is to match that _idiot _Ashton Kutcher for torso.







Ffs, I'll never look like a '70s Arnold Schwarzenegger (hell, I'll never look like a _70-year-old _Arnold Schwarzenegger), but I should be able to match Kutcher for upper body, damn it. That little brat took a perfectly fine 47-year-old woman off the market.

WHO JUST SAID I NEVER HAD A SHOT??? 

I'm doing this for Bruce Willis, man. 






Although he's not exactly suffering...


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2010)

Reposting (and amending) the workout and menu...

*Weight Training: 3 times a week*

*Monday: Back/Biceps*
 Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 
 Deadlifts 5 X 5
 Seated rows 2 sets of 8-10
 Barbell curls 2 sets of 8-10
 Hammer curls 2 sets of 8-10

*Wednesday: Chest/Shoulder/Triceps*
 DB benches 5 X 5
 CGBP 2 X 8-10
 Pec deck 2 X 8-10
 Seated DB Press 2 X 8-10
 Machine triceps extensions 2 x 8-10

*Friday: Legs*
 Squats 5 X 5
 DB lunges 2 X 10
 Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 2 X 8-10

 Cardio for 20 - 30 minutes at end of each workout (Life Fitness  treadmill)

*Meal Plan: *

*Meal #1*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels, 5 Arthrolyze capsules, 3 Anavite (Gaspari multis), shot of macadamia nut oil
*Meal #2*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1  level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz meat (orange roughy, 4 Wendy's or McDonald's hamburger patties, steak, etc.) and a salad
*Meal #4*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 2 Kre-Alkalyn EFX capsules
*Meal #5*
8 oz meat (orange roughy, 4 Wendy's or McDonald's hamburger patties,  steak, etc.) and a salad*
Meal #6*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) and 1 heaping tsp of Fiberlyze with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels, 5 Arthrolyze capsules, 3 Anavite

*Once per week:* Spaghetti and meatballs! (in place of Meal #6)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy Crap you drink alot of shakes.

I was catching hell for all the detour low sugar bars, and shakes but was only having 1 or 2 of the combo a day.

So how's the flavor on the Isolyze?

OH yeah and just curious, why no chicken breasts? I like the Wendy's or McDonalds though  I could get into that type of eating. 

Just a suggestion but a rope cable pressdown may give you more ROM instead of the machine extensions for Tri's.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2010)

*Wednesday, June 23, 2010*
11:45 p.m. -  12:45 a.m. (Weights)
Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Bench 5 sets of 5
65's X 5, 4 + neg, 3 + neg, 60's X 5, 4 + neg
Close-grip bench press 2 sets of 8-10
Smith Machine "95" X 12, 12
Pec deck 2 sets of 8-10
125 X 10, 115 X 10
Seated DB Press 2 sets of 8-10
35's X 6, 30's X 10
Machine triceps extensions 2 sets of 8-10
Dip Machine 110 X 10, 130 X 6
Cybex treadmill 25 minutes 3.5 speed 4.0 incline
Cybex bike 10 minutes @ level 10


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Holy Crap you drink alot of shakes.
> 
> I was catching hell for all the detour low sugar bars, and shakes but was only having 1 or 2 of the combo a day.
> 
> ...



Tonight I did close grip on a Smith Machine followed by a few sets of a dip machine. I'll check out the rope pressdowns. Thanks.

No chicken breasts because I'm a lousy chef and lazy. lol

Isolyze is _great_. I've tried Vanilla Ice Cream, Vanilla Peanut Butter, and their chocolate. I just bought Cherry Vanilla, so I'm looking forward to that also.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

Curt why not do bench dips for triceps. I've always managed to build some decent size off them and have recently gotten up to 270 on my lap for 9 reps.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Tonight I did close grip on a Smith Machine followed by a few sets of a dip machine. I'll check out the rope pressdowns. Thanks.
> 
> No chicken breasts because I'm a lousy chef and lazy. lol
> 
> Isolyze is _great_. I've tried Vanilla Ice Cream, Vanilla Peanut Butter, and their chocolate. I just bought Cherry Vanilla, so I'm looking forward to that also.



Rope P.D.'s definately hit your tri's from a different angle. I think bench dips are better than "regular" dips, which seem to reek havock on my shoulders.

Chicken breasts? Chef? Come on,man. You can cook any meat easily, and/or make an _entire meal _simply in a matter of minutes. Get a good pan (or a cheap pan..non-stick will keep you newbies  out of trouble), high heat (a *tad* of oil if desired) bring it just to the smoking point, toss in your fillet..._don't move it _until it is cooked just over half way through. Flip it, toss a handful of broccoli, zuchinni, whatever, on top of the meat, splash it with a 1/4~1/2 cup of water or clarified stock and throw on a lid.....forgetabouit! 


How much sugar is in the Isolyze? I know that natty peanut butter of yours has at least a couple of grams per serving. (added or otherwise...sugar is sugar) I SWEAR *sugar* might be part of what is holding you up...rather, slowing your preferred progress.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.smuckers.com/products/ProductDetail.aspx?groupId=2&categoryId=11&flavorId=65
1g of sugar in 2 tbsp. 
And i'm only using 1 tbsp, not two. 

So piss off


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Creamy | Peanut Butter | Smucker's Products | Smucker's
> 1g of sugar in 2 tbsp.
> And i'm only using 1 tbsp, not two.
> 
> So piss off



Lyle wouldn't like this. 

I'm telling.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Tonight I did close grip on a Smith Machine followed by a few sets of a dip machine. I'll check out the rope pressdowns. Thanks.
> 
> No chicken breasts because I'm a lousy chef and lazy. lol
> 
> Isolyze is _great_. I've tried Vanilla Ice Cream, Vanilla Peanut Butter, and their chocolate. I just bought Cherry Vanilla, so I'm looking forward to that also.


 
Or try still using the rope, you could do overhead extensions, these and dips are my two main tricep 'moves'. Every time i look at your journal i feel hungry, your starting to erode my will power now


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Or try still using the rope, you could do overhead extensions, these and dips are my two main tricep 'moves'. Every time i look at your journal i feel hungry, your starting to erode my will power now



*Duh dah dah DAHHH!!.....*Did somebody call for *WILL POWER**?*


----------



## davegmb (Jun 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *Duh dah dah DAHHH!!.....*Did somebody call for *WILL POWER**?*


 

Oh dear, im slightly worried now! this sounds ominous


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Oh dear, im slightly worried now! this sounds ominous



That's my Super Hero name....the other guys are:

Curt= Captain Crunch
Juggernaut= well, Juggernaut
FMJ= The Cisco Kid


----------



## davegmb (Jun 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> That's my Super Hero name....the other guys are:
> 
> Curt= Captain Crunch
> Juggernaut= well, Juggernaut
> FMJ= The Cisco Kid


 
Ah i see, your like the Fantastic Four or the FAB FOUR, god knows, the world needs heroes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

Foreman grill is good if you can't cook as well. I bought the family size one and throw on about 6 chicken breasts, and just let it cook and after about 10 minutes cut in and if it's not pink you should be good to go.

Then i season after cooking, that way I can have a variety but still get it all cooked up quick. 

If your no carbing, soy sauce on the chicken breasts is suprisingly good.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2010)

*Thursday, June 24, 2010*

Treadmill 25 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt why not do bench dips for triceps. I've always managed to build some decent size off them and have recently gotten up to 270 on my lap for 9 reps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jug, I like the close grips but can give bench dips a go. That would require some schmuck to load me up, though, wouldn't it? I hate asking for spots, etc. I want a black t-shirt with huge white letters *GTFO *for the gym.

Sorry for the possible will power erosion, davegmb. 

I wanna be Peanut Butter Crunch! 



DaMayor said:


> Rope P.D.'s definately hit your tri's from a different angle. I think bench dips are better than "regular" dips, *which seem to reek havock on my shoulders.*
> 
> *Chicken breasts?* Chef? Come on,man. You can cook any meat easily, and/or make an _entire meal _simply in a matter of minutes. Get a good pan (or a cheap pan..non-stick will keep you newbies  out of trouble), high heat (a *tad* of oil if desired) bring it just to the smoking point, toss in your fillet..._don't move it _until it is cooked just over half way through. Flip it, toss a handful of broccoli, zuchinni, whatever, on top of the meat, splash it with a 1/4~1/2 cup of water or clarified stock and throw on a lid.....forgetabouit!
> 
> ...



Easier on the shoulders sounds good.

And re cooking...






Zero grams sugar in the Isolyze. 

And though there are 6 grams in two tablespoons I'm having a _teaspoon _per "meal". Today I've had two teaspoons total and I'm done for the day.

Plus I'm not disappointed in my progress. Just not where I want to be yet.








juggernaut said:


> Creamy | Peanut Butter | Smucker's Products | Smucker's
> 1g of sugar in 2 tbsp.
> And i'm only using 1 tbsp, not two.
> 
> ...



Fight nice! 



omerta2010 said:


> Foreman grill is good if you can't cook as well. I bought the family size one and throw on about 6 chicken breasts, and just let it cook and after about 10 minutes cut in and if it's not pink you should be good to go.
> 
> Then i season after cooking, that way I can have a variety but still get it all cooked up quick.
> 
> If your no carbing, soy sauce on the chicken breasts is suprisingly good.



I have a Foreman grill.

It's still in the box. lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

if I dont have my pb, I'll not be nice to humanity...you want that on your shoulders Curt? 1 tbsp?? Fuhhhhck youuuuu


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2010)

Struggling with squats. 

Completed 35 minutes of cardio before legs (with my eye on tomporrow's weigh-in), so I'll use THAT as my excuse!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> if I dont have my pb, I'll not be nice to humanity...*you want that on your shoulders Curt?* 1 tbsp?? Fuhhhhck youuuuu



No! *NO!*

(pushes jar of pb in your direction)


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2010)

*Friday, June 25, 2010*

35 minutes treadmill 3.5 speed 3.5 incline
9 p.m. - 9:50 p.m. (Weights)
Squats 5 sets of 5
135 X 5
155 X 5
155 X 2
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 2 sets of 8-10
L.E.
145 X 10, 10
L.C.
145 X 10, 10


----------



## Curt James (Jun 26, 2010)

*Saturday, June 26, 2010*

I _earned _this weigh-in. *DAMN!*

Woke up. Weighed myself. Not what I wanted to see.

Hit Gold's for one hour on the treadmill.

60 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline

Went home. Weighed myself. Not what I wanted to see.

Took a leisurely walk to a nearby gravel stone track.

10:44 - 10:57 Walk to the track
10:57 - 12:10 Walk/run on track
12:10 - 12:23 Walk home

Weighed myself.* BAM!* Actually, just about one pound _under _goal.

The scenery: 






196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 (ten pounds in seven weeks)
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
175.9 lbs. June 26

That's 20.7 lbs. (I double-checked my subtraction this time) in 12 weeks or 1.725 lbs. per week.

Yes, I'm dehydrated and so my actual weight is more, but psychologically? Win!  And I've been dehydrating each weigh-in so it's consistent for weight loss from my perspective.

What is _your _goal?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

you suck Curt. I'm trying in less than 3 weeks to drop 9lbs and that's a challenge! God I hate you ectomorph m-fers!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> you suck Curt. I'm trying in less than 3 weeks to drop 9lbs and that's a challenge! God I hate you ectomorph m-fers!



Eat More Psyllium.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 26, 2010)

Just noticed you live in Carlisle which obviously origionates from the Cumbrian English town of Carlisle. It was an impotant out post of the Romans they used to try and invade Scotland as it is on the border.
Eventually the Romans left and the Saxons took over (the knights you see on films)but plenty of bloody battles were fought between the Viking invaders and Scotish invaders over the years eg william wallace(brave heart).
It in the 20th century became a mining town like most of the north west of england, and many a tough man was born there who usually played rugby for the town team. Whats the American version look like, just thought id throw a bit of history your way?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2010)

*Note to self:* Walking in the sun without benefit of sunscreen? Not such a good idea.



juggernaut said:


> you suck Curt. I'm trying in less than 3 weeks to drop 9lbs and that's a challenge! God I hate you ectomorph m-fers!



I'm not losing at a rapid rate, though. And I do *not *look _anything _like a bodybuilder, so save your ectomorphic hate, bruh. 



DaMayor said:


> Eat More Psyllium.



I love Fiberlyze, but purchased some inexpensive psyllium at the local GNC. Will be checking that out eventually.



davegmb said:


> Just noticed you live in Carlisle which obviously origionates from the Cumbrian English town of Carlisle. It was an impotant out post of the Romans they used to try and invade Scotland as it is on the border.
> Eventually the Romans left and the Saxons took over (the knights you see on films)but plenty of bloody battles were fought between the Viking invaders and Scotish invaders over the years eg william wallace(brave heart).
> It in the 20th century became a mining town like most of the north west of england, and many a tough man was born there who usually played rugby for the town team. *Whats the American version look like, just thought id throw a bit of history your way?*



Dave,

Much appreciated on the history lesson. Carlisle in the U.S. is a pleasant little town.





Walk past the theater, turn left at the corner and my apartment is a block or two up on the left. Theater's still there, but this shot is decades separated from the current day, of course.





And if you turn around and walk away from the theater you'll come to the square in Carlisle (intersection of High Street and Hanover Street).

*Carlisle Pa --*
*Carlisle PA, 17013 : Cumberland County Pennsylvania*
*Cumberlink.com: Home*
*http://www.carsatcarlisle.com/*


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday, June 26, 2010*
> 
> I _earned _this weigh-in. *DAMN!*
> 
> ...


 
you practicing for the biggest loser? 

But congrats, your still progressing and that's what matters.

So did you finally break out the foreman grill?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2010)

Reposting (and amending) the workout and menu...

*Weight Training: 3 times a week*

*Monday: Back/Biceps*
 Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5 
 Deadlifts 5 X 5
 Seated rows 2 sets of 8-10
 Dumbbell curls 4 sets of 12-15
 Hammer curls 4 sets of 12-15

*Wednesday: Chest/Shoulder/Triceps*
 DB benches 5 X 5
 Pec deck 2 X 8-10
 Seated DB Press 2 X 8-10
CGBP 4 X 12-15
 Triceps dumbbell kickbacks 3 X 12-15
Pushdowns 3 X 12-15

*Friday: Legs*
 Squats 5 X 5
 DB lunges 2 X 10
 Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 2 X 8-10

 Cardio for 20 - 30 minutes at end of each workout (Life Fitness    treadmill)

*Meal Plan: *

*Meal #1*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels, 5 Arthrolyze capsules, 3 Anavite (Gaspari multis), shot of macadamia nut oil
*Meal #2*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1  level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz meat (orange roughy, 4 Wendy's or McDonald's hamburger patties, steak, etc.) and a salad
*Meal #4*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 2 Kre-Alkalyn EFX capsules
*Meal #5*
8 oz meat (orange roughy, 4 Wendy's or McDonald's hamburger patties,  steak, etc.) and a salad*
Meal #6*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) and 1 heaping tsp of Fiberlyze with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels, 5 Arthrolyze capsules, 3 Anavite

*Once per week:* Spaghetti and meatballs! (in place of Meal #6)


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2010)

^Incorporating a George Farah biceps and triceps recommendation from his recent training video. He mentioned 10 sets of 12-15 reps for triceps and 8 sets of 12-15 reps for biceps.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> you practicing for the biggest loser?
> 
> But congrats, your still progressing and that's what matters.
> 
> So did you finally break out the foreman grill?



The grill is still in the box. lol

I'm a _lazy son of a...

_Not trying out for the biggest loser, but I _am _trying to whittle down my gut. 







Actually took Windex to my bathroom mirror today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just curious, have you ever tried chest and bi's, and back and tri's. The theory is that you can train the auxilary muscles better if they aren't as involved in the primary lifts for that day.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well dude, it looks like things are coming around well, you already look ultra lean. Puts me to shame


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Just curious, have you ever tried chest and bi's, and back and tri's. The theory is that you can train the auxilary muscles better if they aren't as involved in the primary lifts for that day.



I'll keep that in mind. I'd really like to do bis and tris together for the best arm pump. lol Whoza nerd? 

What I should _really _be concentrating on are delts. I have a coat hanger for shoulders. 



omerta2010 said:


> Well dude, it looks like things are coming around well, you already look ultra lean. Puts me to shame



I appreciate the good word. And I _have _dropped a good amount of flab. But I'm probably *not *putting anyone to shame for lower back strength.

Could only muster _1-freaking-55 pounds_ for two lousy reps on squats recently. And skipped deads entirely last night. Had done sets of 225 last Monday and apparently aggravated something _pretty good._


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *20 pounds in 10 weeks Curt? Is that even possible without losing lbm?*
> How you planning to go about it? Standard calories deficit or low carb/refeed?



Was reviewing the journal, FMJ. Twenty in _12._

Although I really dehydrated to hit that mark, so I'll say no, it wasn't possible. I gave it a shot, though. Going to continue dropping a bit more but I believe I'm going to skip the dehydration bit.

Someone on another board recommended upping my water on Thursday and Friday and then reducing it for the same dehydrating impact without the catabolic action. I might have that wrong.

Here's the exact quote:



> Good job on the weight loss, Curt.  Next weigh in, *try drinking more water instead of cutting it.  Like, if you weigh on Saturday, drink someting like half more than normal on Thursday and Friday, and then return to normal water on Saturday. * It'll have that dehydrating effect, but you'll still be hydrated enough to fight off catabolism.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2010)

*Monday, June 28, 2010*

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
BW X 5 negative X 5,
BW X 3 negative X 5,
BW X 3 negative X 5
Seated rows 2 sets of 8-10
130 X 10, 10
Cybex 750R bike 50 minutes Level 10
George Farah-inspired biceps routine 8 X 12-15
Dumbbell curls 4 X 12-15
25's X 15, 15, 15, 15
Hammer Curls 4 X 12-15
25's X 12, 12, 12, 12


----------



## davegmb (Jun 29, 2010)

Curt James said:


> The grill is still in the box. lol
> 
> I'm a _lazy son of a..._
> 
> ...


 
Looks like things are going well Curt, cant see where youve got anymore weight to lose.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks good curt. Keep it up!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Looks like things are going well Curt, *cant see where youve got anymore weight to lose.*



The last serious cut I did saw me dropping to a buck-fifty. I know (well, 99.9% certain) I lost a lot of what little muscle I had during that cut. I was on very low calories and doing a ton of cardio daily.

With keto I haven't counted one calorie. I have reduced portions and skipped "meals" occasionally, but no counting.

So minus the muscle loss (or not to that same extreme), I'm probably reaching the basement. Otoh, I'm looking at my belly right now and, uh, I believe I have at least five more pounds of fat to...

 DESTROY!  



juggernaut said:


> Looks good curt. Keep it up!



Thanks, man.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

Your the only person I know who can purposely have McDonalds and Wendys in your meal plan and still lose weight. 

some of the best pumps I've had on arms was the split I mentioned, plus they get pumped twice a week. Yes I'm  but sometimes it's a good to go on a quick ego trip. 

I noticed an improvement in my shoulders when I added in Incline Bench/Dumbell presses. Just another $.02


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Your the only person I know who can purposely have McDonalds and Wendys in your meal plan and still lose weight.
> 
> some of the best pumps I've had on arms was the split I mentioned, plus they get pumped twice a week. Yes I'm  but sometimes it's a good to go on a quick ego trip.
> 
> I noticed an improvement in my shoulders when I added in Incline Bench/Dumbell presses. Just another $.02



You actually do an arm workout?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> You actually do an arm workout?


 
My arms have always been a weak link so I do some direct work. Currently after shoulders. 

But once I cut cardio out and have more time a few sets after chest and back always seem to help.

I have to say when I was able to do heavy deads, my arms grew the most so I know once they hit a certain point you probably don't need direct work but I'm far from that at the moment.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> My arms have always been a weak link so I do some direct work. Currently after shoulders.
> 
> But once I cut cardio out and have more time a few sets after chest and back always seem to help.
> 
> I have to say when I was able to do heavy deads, my arms grew the most so I know once they hit a certain point you probably don't need direct work but I'm far from that at the moment.



dont cut yourself short...it may also be that you're overtraining them, and not giving them a chance to actually repair and grow.


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Reposting (and amending) the workout and menu...
> 
> *Weight Training: 3 times a week*
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with push, pull, legs IMO.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

Curt, instead of spaghetti, try fusilli. it is sooooo much better than that bland ass boring shit you eat, and instead of meatballs, try stuffed bagioli (pronounced baz-shawl)


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt, instead of spaghetti, try fusilli. it is sooooo much better than that bland ass boring shit you eat, and instead of meatballs, try stuffed bagioli (pronounced baz-shawl)



Oh knock it off! You're killin' me over here! *drooling like Pavlov's dog*


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh knock it off! You're killin' me over here! *drooling like Pavlov's dog*



fuck Pavlov and his dog...eat fusilli!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2010)

*Wednesday, June 30, 2010*
20 minutes Cybex bike Level 10
2:55 p.m. - 4:10 p.m. (Weights) 
Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Bench 5 sets of 5
65's X 6, 4 + neg, 3 + neg, 3 + neg, 60's X 3 + neg   
Flyes 25's X 10, 10 
Smith CGBP 4 X 12-15
"95" X 15, 12, 12, 12  
Triceps dumbbell kickbacks 3 X 12-15
15# X 15, 10# X 15, 15 
Pushdowns 3 X 12-15
Cybex 4 plates X 12, 3 plates X 15, 15
Seated DB Press 2 sets of 8-10
25's X 12, 10


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Your the only person I know who can purposely have *McDonalds and Wendys* in your meal plan and still lose weight.
> 
> some of the best pumps I've had on arms was the split I mentioned, plus they get pumped twice a week. Yes I'm  but sometimes it's a good to go on a quick ego trip.
> 
> I noticed an improvement in my shoulders when I added in Incline Bench/Dumbell presses. Just another $.02



Appreciate the workout tips. Thanks.

Today I had a broccoli omelette for meal 1, Burger King for two whoppers and a salad for meal 2, and Wendy's for two Double Stacks and a salad for meal 3. 

I'm at a Barnes & Noble now, sucking up their bandwidth for free while a small black coffee cools.



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Can't go wrong with push, pull, legs IMO.



With my physique? There is _only _"go wrong". No other options, GFR. 



juggernaut said:


> Curt, instead of spaghetti, try fusilli. it is sooooo much better than that bland ass boring shit you eat, and instead of meatballs, try stuffed bagioli (pronounced baz-shawl)



I'm not eating anything pronounced _ball shawl_. 

And no pasta talk until Friday night at the earliest. My cheat is on Saturday! What, you're suffering so EVERYONE MUST SUFFER??? 



DaMayor said:


> Oh knock it off! You're killin' me over here! *drooling like Pavlov's dog*



Think tuna. 



juggernaut said:


> fuck Pavlov and his dog...eat *fusilli!!!!*



Lemme take a look at dis.






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

Excuse my shitty Italian spelling, it's actually spelled braciole and it isnt pronounced with balls in it goofus. 

It looks like this:


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2010)

^  I am guilty of the goofus. No lie.

Okay, okay! I _might _branch out from spaghetti. *MAYBE!*


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Excuse my shitty Italian spelling, it's actually spelled braciole and it isnt pronounced with balls in it goofus.
> 
> It looks like this:


 
What is that?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

Fusilli pasta and stuffed braciole.






*Beef Braciole - Italian Stuffed Rolled Steak - cooking video on BigOven.com*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

*Friday, July 2, 2010*

8:45 p.m. - 9:25 p.m. (Weights)
Life Fitness leg press 250 X 15
300 X 15
350 X 15
400 X 15, 15, 15  
DB lunges 2 sets of 10
25's X 10, 25's X 10 
Leg extensions and Leg curls superset 2 sets of 8-10
L.E.
150 X 10, 10
L.C. 
150 X 8, 8
Treadmill
35 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Fusilli pasta and stuffed braciole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you had it?


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video



lol, nice "before" belly!

I'm starting to get one of those going on.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 3, 2010)

Curt James, "Pfffffft!...[slap slap] ......Oh my God....Oh my God!"

*LOL!* Nice commentary! I wish I had thought to do a video...it would have been a comedic classic. I could have used the music from Orca or Moby Dick in the opening scenes.

Dude, you've done a great job.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> you had it?



Not yet. I'm going to a local Italian restaurant for my cheat meal today, Rillo's!

*Rillo's Restaurant*



fufu said:


> lol, *nice "before" belly!*
> 
> I'm starting to get one of those going on.



Yes, it was _tremendous_.  Something had to be done! lmao 



DaMayor said:


> Curt James, "Pfffffft!...[slap slap] ......Oh my God....Oh my God!"
> 
> *LOL!* Nice commentary!



haHA  Natural response. I have a bunch of YouTube videos but I've never been interested in talking in those vids. That "Oh my God" was almost involuntary. What a wreck! lol



DaMayor said:


> *I  wish I had thought to do a video...*it would have been a comedic classic.  I could have used the music from Orca or Moby Dick in the opening  scenes.
> 
> Dude, you've done a great job.



That "Pfffffft!" clip has been my motivation since April! lol 

Thank you, DaMayor.

But I have more work to do. Keto has honestly been a pleasure. I'm not dehydrating for weigh-ins again, though. That's been a major PITA. But losing each week (even if it was water weight) was a psychological boost, so it's even worth the sun burn. lol

I just weighed 178.6 lbs. I'm sure I could drop four pounds of sweat with an hour or two of treadmill, but what's the point?

196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
175.9 lbs. June 26 
178.6 lbs. July 3 (no pre weigh-in run/dehydration)

Looking forward to seeing what the numbers are next week.

Might go 17 or 20 weeks on the keto diet and then switch to this meal plan:

MEAL 1: 6 whole Omega-3 eggs with ½ cup of grits 
MEAL 2: 2 scoops of ISOLYZE, 2 rice cakes, 3 tbsp Natural PB
MEAL 3: ½ pound (8oz) of chicken, with ½ cup nuts, with 1/2 yam
MEAL 4: (pre-workout)2 scoops ISOLYZE and 2 scoops of CARBOLYZE)
MEAL 5: (post workout) 2 scoops ISOLYZEand 2 scoops of CARBOLYZE
MEAL 6: ½ pound (8oz) of red meat, with a mixed salad with 2 tablespoon  of olive oil (or mac nut oil) and vinegar
MEAL 7: Same as meal 3 or 4


----------



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2010)

Heading to a cook out momentarily, but wanted to share my _cheeeeeat _meal!

Yesterday was the cheat meal, so this cookout will consist of me drinking water and talking with family. lol I guess I could have planned that out a little better, eh?

Regardless, the cheat was a good time.

Started off with a bag of Orville Redenbacher's microwave popcorn and a Hershey's Special Dark chocolate bar. Then I visited an Italian restaurant here in Carlisle, Rillo's. Ordered coffee with cream and sugar to start.






Okay, this is a pic from the Carlisle Diner. Gotta love a chipped mug and black coffee!

Rillo's served their coffee up in a fancy schmancy glass cup and the cream wasn't in the rip-top containers but a little tin serving cup thing. _Oooooh_, fancy. 

Ordered what they called "Daddy's Combo" a.k.a. a mix of lasagna, fettuccinni broccoli alfredo, and chicken parmesan. *Delicious.* Before that arrived, I enjoyed a cup of their Italian wedding soup.






The waitress asked if I wanted dessert and I asked if they had ice cream. Duh, I know. 

"No, we have not heard of such an exotic food. What is this ice cream of which you speak?"






She asked if I wanted some whipped cream on it. And some chocolate syrup? Plus how about a cherry on top? So a few minutes later I was staring at a sundae. Good stuff!

*Point of trivia:* Hey, you can see _the empty coffee cup_ there behind the ice cream and the parmesan! 

Was drinking water all along and ordered a glass of red wine, my first alcoholic beverage of the year. All in all a great cheat meal!

But that's not all! lol

Headed home and had a shake. I'm on keto and so I don't have any carb-type shakes or mixes during the week, but enjoy a product I first saw at a bodybuilding show in Maryland, *ALL IN 1*, a protein and carb mix.

One scoop in about 10 ounces of water. Vanilla caramel goodness.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 4, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^ looks good Curt, im jealous, not been out for a meal in a good while.


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

your looking mighty lean, question ? how much more weight do you want to lose curt? just curious because i think your lean enough. unless its the lighting, or iam getting old and its my eyeballs bro lol.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ looks good Curt, im jealous, not been out for a meal in a good while.



Well, I save money by having a shoebox-sized apartment, not smoking, not drinking, no cable TV bill, etc.

That glass of Merlot was my first drink of the year, so although it cost six bucks or whatever, if you divide that cost by the first six months of the year... lol

It _was _a good meal, though!



unclem said:


> your looking mighty lean, question ? how much more weight do you want to lose curt? just curious because i think your lean enough. unless its the lighting, or iam getting old and its my eyeballs bro lol.



My waist is nowhere near as tight as I'd like. I'm weighing just under 182 a day after my cheat meal. Thought I'd be leaner at this weight, but I _had_ dropped to a buck-fifty during my last cut.

I might go to 165, but I don't want to go lower than that. At 149 lbs. on a 6'1" frame, things are looking mighty scary. All the fat was gone, but so was a lot of what little muscle I had. lol

I do have a slight frame, so it's not like a heavier guy dropping to that weight. I'm basically "skinny fat" at 200 lbs. See that video posted earlier. Errrgh.

Wrist is about 6 1/2". No _heavy duty_ here, unclem.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Your the only person I know who can purposely have McDonalds and Wendys in your meal plan and still lose weight.
> 
> some of the best pumps I've had on arms was the split I mentioned, plus they get pumped twice a week. Yes I'm  but sometimes it's a good to go on a quick ego trip.
> 
> I noticed an improvement in my shoulders when I added in Incline Bench/Dumbell presses. Just another $.02


 my anterior delt really came up from inc press work...I looked rounded over, so I don't do any front delt exercise and make sure I always hit posterior exercises when doing delts...my .02 worth!

Congrats on the weight loss, bro!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2010)

^Thanks, Burner!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Well, I save money by having a shoebox-sized apartment, not smoking, not drinking, no cable TV bill, etc.


 
Curt, where's your vice then? not drinking just isnt an option coming from my family, theyd think i was ill, lol. No cable, id die without my sports channels. Obviously not being melodramatic or anything lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the plug Curt. All in 1 is available at Top Supplements Online and Beyond Nutrition
We're currently working on a pre-workout stim and will be releasing it in late summer early fall.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2010)

*Monday, July 5, 2010*

Fasted cardio on treadmill 60 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Curt, where's your vice then? not drinking just isnt an option coming from my family, theyd think i was ill, lol. No cable, id die without my sports channels. Obviously not being melodramatic or anything lol



heh  My vice is this god damned computer. No doubt.



juggernaut said:


> Thanks for the plug Curt. All in 1 is available at Top Supplements Online and Beyond Nutrition
> We're currently working on a pre-workout stim and will be releasing it in late summer early fall.



I've got to order the chocolate All in 1.  Good to hear there's a pre-workout in the pipeline, juggernaut!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2010)

*Monday, July 5, 2010*

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5   
BW X 5 negative X 5, 
BW X 3 negative X 5, 
BW X 4 negative X 5
Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10 
110 X 10, 10, 10
Life Fitness Back Extension
100 X 15, 125 X 15, 15 
Dumbbell curls 4 X 12-15
20's X 15, 15, 15, 15
Hammer Curls 4 X 12-15
20's X 12, 12, 12, 12
Cybex bike 30 minutes @ Level 10


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Monday, July 5, 2010*
> 
> Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5
> BW X 5 negative X 5,
> ...


 
Good workout Curt, although what are negatives?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2010)

YouTube Video












davegmb said:


> Good workout Curt, although what are negatives?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Good workout Curt, although what are negatives?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly as juggernaut's video shows, Dave. 

_Well_, I step up from a chair or a milk carton to the up position rather than jumping into position like the football player. From the top I then lower myself slowly, the _negative _portion of the movement.

I remember an old Mentzer course where he noted that people can lower a lot more weight than they can press. Like on bench if you can press 225 then you can probably _lower _250 or 265 easily and under control. Likewise the chin or pullup. I can get a few body weight reps initially but then my strength is done. So I concentrate on the negatives to get a few more reps out and, hopefully, increase my strength for full pullups next workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2010)

the jump actually acts like a plyometric move. Might want to consider that.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2010)

*Wednesday, July 7, 2010*

Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Bench 5 sets of 5
70's X nuthin, 60's X 5 + neg, 6 + neg, 4 + neg, 3 + neg, 2 + neg 
Flyes 25's X 10, 10 
Smith CGBP 4 X 12-15
"95" X 15, 12, 12, 8
Rope pushdowns 3 X 12-15
Life Fitness 40 X 12, 12, 12
Triceps dumbbell kickbacks 3 X 12-15
15# X 15, 10# X 15, 15 
Cybex bike 30 minutes Level 10
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
25's X 12, 12, 12


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> the jump actually acts like a plyometric move. Might want to consider that.



Oh.

Okay, I hadn't thought of that at all. Thanks.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 10, 2010)

Will be starting another cycle of *1-Andro Rx* and *Anabolic Matrix* beginning tomorrow.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 10, 2010)

*Saturday Morning Weigh-in*

196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
175.9 lbs. June 26 
178.6 lbs. July 3 
176.4 lbs. July 10 (no pre weigh-in run/dehydration)

Added *1-Andro Rx* (one capsule three times per day), *Anabolic Matrix *(two capsules twice a day), and *Animal Cuts* (two packs a day for three weeks) to daily supplement routine.

*Other supplements*


Gaspari Nutrition Anavite (3 tablets morning and evening)
 Animal M Stak (one pak before workout)
 EFX Kre-Alkalyn (two capsules daily)
 Species Nutrition Omegalyze (3 capsules morning and evening)
 Macadamia Nut Oil (one swig per day)
 ON BCAA (one heaping teaspoon daily in 10oz water between meals)


----------



## FMJ (Jul 10, 2010)

20 pounds in 3 months! Wow! 
That's excellent work Curt. 
Estimated BF? Where are you shooting for?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, FMJ.  Was just at Gold's and their one handheld gizmo, a Tanita _something_ indicated 16%.

I'd like to know what 12% looks like. lol

Definitely happier with my waist at sub 180 than nearing 200. No question.

Goal is to tighten up the waist more and reduce body fat overall. 

Haven't investigated being on keto beyond the basic diet. I figure 20 weeks on it won't hurt. It's been a very easy diet to follow.

Cheat meal was yesterday at Outback Steakhouse. A 6oz steak, two sweet potatoes, 22oz Foster's, bread and butter, followed by a tiny Ben & Jerry's, a cup of donut holes, and a bottle of 2% milk.

 I can't wait until next Saturday.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2010)

Dog sitting now.

Should get some cardio in later. Not going to count walking the dogs as cardio, though. lol


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thanks, FMJ.  Was just at Gold's and their one handheld gizmo, a Tanita _something_ indicated 16%.
> 
> I'd like to know what 12% looks like. lol
> 
> ...


 
That's light weight Bro, HARDEN THE FUCK UP!

What does your current diet look like?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2010)

*Friday, July 9, 2010*

45 minutes Cybex bike level 10

*Saturday, July 10, 2010*

Squats 115 X 12, 12
Life Fitness leg press 
250 X 15, 15,
275 X 15, 15,
300 X 15

*Monday, July 12, 2010*

Pull ups (negatives) 3 sets of 5   
BW X 5 negative X 5,
BW X 3 negative X 5, 
BW X 2 negative X 5
Seated rows 3 sets of 8-10 
Life Fitness 100 X 10, 10, 10
Life Fitness Back Extension
130 X 15, 15, 15 
Dumbbell curls 4 X 12-15
20's X 15, 15, 15, 15
Hammer Curls 4 X 12-15
20's X 12, 12, 12, 12
Life Fitness bike 30 minutes @ Level 10


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> That's light weight Bro, HARDEN THE FUCK UP!
> 
> What does your current diet look like?



haHA Well, I can't stuff much in this shriveled up stomach! 

Currently...

*Meal #1*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1    level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze  softgels, 3 Anavite (Gaspari multis), shot of  macadamia nut oil
*Meal #2*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz meat (orange roughy, 4 Wendy's or McDonald's hamburger patties,  steak, etc.), salad, and normally a Diet Coke
*Meal #4*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1    level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 2 Kre-Alkalyn EFX  capsules
*Meal #5*
8 oz meat (orange roughy, 4 Wendy's or McDonald's hamburger patties,   steak, etc.) and a salad*
Meal #6*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) and 1  heaping tsp of Fiberlyze with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no  sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels, 3 Anavite

*Once per week:* Eat a bunch! (in place of Meal #6)


----------



## XYZ (Jul 13, 2010)

Is that working well for you?

If you want I would be more than happy to help, I see a couple of things that I would switch up.

Between what meals are you training?

What's your cardio like?

It's probably listed in a previous post, I'm just too lazy to search for it.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Is that working well for you?



My goal was to drop my pregnant belly. Mission accomplished.

But I'd like to reduce my body fat additionally. Haven't been working abs more than sporadically and so my six pack goal is, well, yeah.

It's worked, though. The fat loss part.



ChocolateThunder said:


> I see a couple of things  that I would switch up.



What would you switch? Help sounds like a good thing. 



ChocolateThunder said:


> Between what meals are you training?



Normally I train in the evening, so after meal four or five. My last meal has been right after training, my "post workout" shake. 

If I train earlier then it's after meal 2 or 3, but I try to make the pre workout meal a steak, fish, or burgers - something solid versus just a shake.



ChocolateThunder said:


> What's your cardio like?



I have been doing 3.5 speed on a treadmill at 3.5 incline from anywhere from 20 minutes to an hour. Or I'll do a bike at level 10, pretty slow but makes me sweat.

Recommendations appreciated.

My structure is crap for physique, narrow shoulders, long arms, long torso, stumpy legs, no triceps or calves. I spend a lot of time at Walmart and always appreciate the sight of a physique even scarier than mine.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 13, 2010)

Let's get you peeled then we can work on the rest, sound good?

Try this for your food:

#1 - 4 whole eggs (omega 3's), 1 1/2 cup veggies
#2 - 7oz. meat, 1 1/2 cup veggies, 2oz, nuts or seeds 
#3 - Same as #2
#4 - Same as #3
#5 - Same as #4

You can use 2 scoops of protein powder in place of the 7oz of meat on two of the meals if you want. You might need an ECA stack to keep your energy up.  Use 1g of vitamin C daily along with 6g fish oils.

On your lifting days have 3/4 cup old fashioned oats with 3/4 cup fruit, along with 1 scoop hydro whey PWO.

During your training mix 1 scoop hydro whey with 1 liter of water, finish it by the end of lifting.

Superset your lifting, 30 seconds between different movements and 2 minutes between sets. Keep the pace up. Use a stopwatch if you have one.

No cardio until you get down to 8% or so, it can be done. 

Try it for a month, see what happens, you'll be shocked. 

This is 35 meals a week, if you adhere to it you can easily get away with 3 cheat meals a week and still drop weight like never before. PM me with specific questions. This is a rough outline.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> My structure is crap for physique, narrow shoulders, long arms, long torso, stumpy legs, no triceps or calves. I spend a lot of time at Walmart and always appreciate the sight of a physique even scarier than mine.


 

So your the walmart greeter?

I knew you looked familiar

 couldn't resist.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

But in all seriousness, good job on the weight loss.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2010)

*Wednesday, July 14, 2010*

Life Fitness bike 20 minutes Level 10
Chest/Shoulder/Triceps
Bench 5 sets of 5
70's X 2 + neg, 65's X 3 + neg, 4 + neg, 2 + neg, 60's X 4 + neg, 2 1/2 +  neg
Flyes 25's X 10, 10, 10
CGBP 4 X 12-15
95 X 6, 75 X 12, 12, 10
Triceps dumbbell kickbacks 3 X 12-15
10# X 15, 15, 15
V-bar pushdowns 3 X 12-15
30# X 15, 40 X 12, 12
Seated DB Press 3 sets of 8-10
30's X 10, 8, 8


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Let's get you peeled then we can work on the rest, sound good?
> 
> Try this for your food: (snip)



Let me take a look at this. Thank you, CT!



omerta2010 said:


> So your the walmart greeter?
> 
> I knew you looked familiar
> 
> couldn't resist.



heh

I was at Walmart tonight and am thankful I'm built as _reasonably _as I am. lol



omerta2010 said:


> But in all seriousness, good job on the weight loss.



Very happy with the change from April to now. Definitely. Thanks, omerta!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2010)

*Thursday, July 15, 2010*

Life Fitness treadmill 35 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline
Star Trac bike 25 minutes Level 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Curt!  Been awhile.  Looking good in here!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 17, 2010)

^Thanks, JerseyDevil. I bailed on my leg workout yesterday, though. Aaarrrgh!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2010)

how was Rambo???


----------



## Curt James (Jul 17, 2010)

^haHA  It was fucking awesome! 

How was Vegas?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^haHA  It was fucking awesome!
> 
> How was Vegas?



fucking awesome. I loved it, got made fun of by Dice himself in concert. Guy still makes my sides hurt when I laugh. Sandy brought home the money I lost.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like a great time.

*Not safe for work: *






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2010)

*Saturday Morning Weigh-in*

196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
175.9 lbs. June 26 
178.6 lbs. July 3 
176.4 lbs. July 10 
_X_ lbs. July 17

I scrapped the weigh-in as I was away from home. Dog sitting. Enjoyed my cheat meal and Sunday morning weighed in at 180.5 lbs.

We'll see what I weigh this coming Saturday.

The cheat meal consisted of...


pizza with pepperoni, sausage, extra cheese
garlic knots with sauce
Cocoa Puffs and milk
part of a Hershey's Special Dark chocolate bar
two Budweisers
black coffee and a slice of cheese cake


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

Budweiser? WTF?? Come on Curt! Get a Sam Adams! something with flavor. Your students probably drink better shit than that!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> The cheat meal consisted of...
> 
> 
> pizza with pepperoni, sausage, extra cheese
> ...


 
That seems like a really weird mixture of things.
Cocoa Puff's and Milk, in the same meal as Beer 
The rest is making me hungry right now.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

Cheese cake hmmmmmmmm, its always chocolate fudge cake for me. I still dont get the combination of cheese and cake, just seems wrong.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2010)

That is one solid cheat meal Curt! Cocoa Puffs, niiice 

I used to eat Count Chocula when I was little (yes, my mom actually let me eat that). I didn't go overboard with it, but it was delicious!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Budweiser? WTF?? Come on Curt! Get a Sam Adams! something with flavor. Your students probably drink better shit than that!



lol My students are _12 years old!_

And it was a corner bar. Not sure they even have Sammy Adams. 



omerta2010 said:


> That seems like a really weird mixture of things.
> Cocoa Puff's and Milk, in the same meal as Beer
> The rest is making me hungry right now.



It was an extended cheat meal. lol 

Ran about three or four hours. Not a cheat *day*, but definitely a _looooong_ meal.



davegmb said:


> Cheese cake hmmmmmmmm, its always chocolate fudge cake for me. I still dont get the combination of cheese and cake, just seems wrong.



Chocolate fudge cake sounds good, too. If I had seen some chocolate cake with peanut butter icing I'd have been on that, too. 



Scarface30 said:


> That is one solid cheat meal Curt! Cocoa Puffs, niiice
> 
> I used to eat Count Chocula when I was little (yes, my mom actually let me eat that). I didn't go overboard with it, but it was delicious!



Oh, yeah! I've had that and...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2010)

Skipped Friday's leg workout. Was busy with dog sitting and a family visit and, _and, and._ *Lazy bastard!*

Skipped today's _back _workout. Pinched something in my left trap area. Wtf?  Went to bed at 9:30 p.m.

...

Up now.  It's 12:40 a.m. _Son of a..._

Cardio tomorrow. And abs.

Curt = slacker


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2010)

cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Might be having that on my next carbup. I had a post workout meal of chocolate muscle milk light and cocoa Krispies....damn it was fun!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday Morning Weigh-in*
> 
> 196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
> 195.8 lbs. April 10
> ...



Nice progress on the weight! 

I am a little nauseous thinking about your cheat BUT to each their own  I can however picture you eating that bowl of cereal with a big grin saying "COUNT DRACULA MOOOHAAA". Cheers to cheat days !!



Curt James said:


> Skipped Friday's leg workout. Was busy with dog sitting and a family visit and, _and, and._ *Lazy bastard!*
> 
> Skipped today's _back _workout. Pinched something in my left trap area. Wtf?  Went to bed at 9:30 p.m.
> 
> ...



Dear slacker/lazy bastard, 
I am pretty sure you deserve a break every once in a while.
Ok breaks over now BRING IT !!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

no leg work....puss.....psshhh


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2010)

*Tuesday, July 20, 2010*

Treadmill 40 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline
Superset knee raises and crunches 25 reps X 2 sets


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs!



Truth!



juggernaut said:


> Might be having that on my next carbup. I had a post workout meal of chocolate muscle milk light and cocoa Krispies....damn it was fun!



Carbs are my weekend date. 



JennyB said:


> Nice progress on the weight!
> 
> I am a little nauseous thinking about your cheat BUT to each their own  I can however picture you eating that bowl of cereal with a big grin saying "COUNT DRACULA MOOOHAAA". Cheers to cheat days !!
> 
> ...



Chest and triceps tomorrow. I ditched legs and back, but that's life. It's also one of the joys of being "just a guy who lifts weights" and not a stage worthy physique prepping for a show. 



juggernaut said:


> no leg work....puss.....psshhh



Also truth. 

Curt =


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Carbs are my weekend date.
> 
> 
> Curt =



Curt...get...a...life.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Truth!
> It's also one of the joys of being "just a guy who lifts weights" and not a stage worthy physique prepping for a show.


 
Congrats on coming to terms with your goals and knowing and working to get to them. I know because your strict Keto diet is/was quite impressive.

I'm trying to wrap my head around how far to take the lifting and how to handle "maintaining" once I'm to that point. 

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on coming to terms with your goals and knowing and working to get to them. I know because your strict Keto diet is/was quite impressive.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my head around how far to take the lifting and how to handle "maintaining" once I'm to that point.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.



Easiest way is to introduce berries for the first couple of weeks. Then add on a meal containing starchy carbs. Here's where it can sticky; you need to do this slowly so that your body can realize certain things are being reintroduced, but the body wont freak if it is done around post workout meal time. 
As far as you calorie level, simply multiply 12 x bodyweight and that gives you a decent place to start. If you need macros, I'd recommend doing a Zone structure. Just remember to add _slowly_.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt...get...a...life.



A _what? _


----------



## Curt James (Jul 22, 2010)

*Wednesday, July 21, 2010*

Squats 4 X 6-8
Bar X 8, 95 X 8, 115 X 8, 135 X 8, 6 
Leg presses 4 X 6-8
90 X 8, 180 X 8, 270 X 8, 320 X 8  
Lunges 4 X 10
25's X 10, 10, 10, 10
Leg extensions 3 X 12-15
110 X 12, 12, 12,  
Leg curls 5 X 8-10
90 X 10, 100 X 10, 10, 10,   
Stiff leg deadlifts 3 X 8-10
90 X 10, 10, 10
Cybex treadmill 3.5 speed 4.0 incline 25 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Jul 22, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on coming to terms with your goals and knowing and working to get to them. I know because your strict Keto diet is/was quite impressive.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my head around how far to take the lifting and how to handle "maintaining" once I'm to that point.
> 
> ...



This is your recommendation for coming off keto? I hadn't thought of that. If you don't add the carbs back in slowly then you'll be more prone to fat gain?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 22, 2010)

Cardio next!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> This is your recommendation for coming off keto? I hadn't thought of that. If you don't add the carbs back in slowly then you'll be more prone to fat gain?



It is possible. I've read this before, and this is the protocol they recommended. I cant remember where, but yes, this is what was recommended. It makes sense only because as you begin drawing back in slowly with added calories, you're body doesnt go haywire in thinking it's a gorge-fest. This is also how I've weened back into a maintenance to bulk when I was finished competing.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Cardio next!



*Friday, July 23, 2010*

35 minutes Cybex bike Level 10 
25 minutes Cybex treadmill speed 3.5 incline 4.0


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It is possible. I've read this before, and this is the protocol they recommended. I cant remember where, but yes, this is what was recommended. It makes sense only because as you begin drawing back in slowly with added calories, you're body doesnt go haywire in thinking it's a gorge-fest. This is also how I've weened back into a maintenance to bulk when I was finished competing.



I remember dropping to 150, rebounding to almost 190 but then going overboard and blobbing out almost 205. Right now I'm sitting at about 180.

Just finished an hour of cardio. Looking forward to this Saturday's weigh-in. I skipped last week's weigh-in because I was away from home dog sitting.

I'm a  but not enough of a  to bring along my own scale while I'm dog sitting. And these people had no scale in their bathroom.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Friday, July 23, 2010*
> 
> 35 minutes Cybex bike Level 10
> 25 minutes Cybex treadmill speed 3.5 incline 4.0



LOVE THAT VIDEO !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I remember dropping to 150, rebounding to almost 190 but then going overboard and blobbing out almost 205. Right now I'm sitting at about 180.
> 
> Just finished an hour of cardio. Looking forward to this Saturday's weigh-in. I skipped last week's weigh-in because I was away from home dog sitting.
> 
> I'm a  but not enough of a  to bring along my own scale while I'm dog sitting. And these people had no scale in their bathroom.


Like I said, IMO best thing to do is multiply bodyweight x 12 to get a maintenance structure. After that, just slowly build up to those numbers and stay there.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday Morning Weigh-in*
> (snip)
> 178.6 lbs. July 3
> 176.4 lbs. July 10
> ...



Stepped on the scale this morning just as a sneak preview. Was 176.4 lbs.

Same as July 10th.

And then a little later (OCD much?) was 176.9 lbs.

Changing up my workout from the current three weight sessions per week (push/pull/legs) to this:

*Monday: Back*
Deadlifts 4 X 6
Rows 4 X 6-8
Seated cable rows 4 X 8
One-arm db rows 4 X 8-10
Pullups 4 X 8
*
Tuesday: Chest and Calves*
Incline db benches 3 X 6-8
Incline db flyes 3 X 8-10
DB benches 3 X 5-8
Standing calf raises 4 X 12-15
Seated calf raises 4 X 15-18

*Wednesday: Legs*
Squats 4 X 6-8
Leg presses  4 X 6-8
Lunges 4 X 10
Leg extensions 3 X 12-15
Leg curls 5 X 8-10
Stiff leg deadlifts 3 X 8-10

*Thursday: Off*

*Friday: Shoulders*
Presses 3 X 6-8
Lateral raises 3 X 8
DB presses 3 X 6-8
Upright barbell rows 3 X 8

*Saturday: Arms*
Barbell curls 3 X 6-8
Preacher curls 3 X 8-10
DB curls 3 X 6-8
Hammer curls 3 X 8
Close-grip benches 4 X 12
Triceps pushdowns 4 X 12
Dips 4 X 12
*
Sunday: Off*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Like I said, IMO best thing to do is multiply bodyweight x 12 to get a maintenance structure. After that, just slowly build up to those numbers and stay there.



Thanks, juggernaut.

Never been good at calculations or monitoring calorie intake but I have been good at sticking to a specific menu. I've been slacking on my cardio, though, and skipped a few workouts, so I'm not surprised that I haven't tightened up additionally over the past two weeks.



JennyB said:


> LOVE THAT VIDEO !!



I'm almost certain there's a much longer video on YouTube out there of that mishap.

...

Wth is _this?

_




YouTube Video











lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Friday: Shoulders*
> Presses 3 X 6-8
> Lateral raises 3 X 8
> DB presses 3 X 6-8
> ...


 Couple suggestions since I can't keep my mouth shut.

Shoulders, maybe ad a bent over lateral, if you want real isolation you could do this sitting backwards on incline bench. That takes the momentum people usually use out of it. Or reverse pec deck is also good.

On the arms for a variation do the curls sitting on the incline bench at about 45 degrees. Give you great ROM with awesome isolation.

And on tri's reverse grip pressdown is good as well. Just hits it from a different angle.

Nice to see your back at it.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 23, 2010)

New leg day looks good curt, be tough though


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Couple suggestions since I can't keep my mouth shut.
> 
> Shoulders, maybe ad a bent over lateral, if you want real isolation you could do this sitting backwards on incline bench. That takes the momentum people usually use out of it. Or reverse pec deck is also good.
> 
> ...



I'm going to let the rows hopefully do something for the rear delt. And I'm leaving triceps unchanged, but I like the curls suggestion. _Thanks._

Edit: 

*Monday: Back*
Deadlifts 4 X 6
Rows 4 X 6-8
Seated cable rows 4 X 8
One-arm db rows 4 X 8-10
Pullups 4 X 8
*
Tuesday: Chest and Calves*
Incline db benches 3 X 6-8
Incline db flyes 3 X 8-10
DB benches 3 X 5-8
Standing calf raises 4 X 12-15
Seated calf raises 4 X 15-18

*Wednesday: Legs*
Squats 4 X 6-8
Leg presses  4 X 6-8
Lunges 4 X 10
Leg extensions 3 X 12-15
Leg curls 5 X 8-10
Stiff leg deadlifts 3 X 8-10

*Thursday: Off*

*Friday: Shoulders*
Presses 3 X 6-8
Lateral raises 3 X 8
DB presses 3 X 6-8
Upright barbell rows 3 X 8

*Saturday: Arms*
Barbell curls 3 X 6-8
Preacher curls 3 X 8-10
_DB curls on 45-degree incline bench 3 X 6-8 _
Hammer curls 3 X 8
Close-grip benches 4 X 12
Triceps pushdowns 4 X 12
Dips 4 X 12
*
Sunday: Off*



davegmb said:


> New leg day looks good curt, *be tough though*



Thanks, Dave. Yeah, what's that phrase? "You train like a bitch." lol 

Power and strength have *never *been my most evident traits.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

Was thinking about that today. An average (or _less than average_) joe being a physique fan.


 A 4'10" fan of the NBA?
 A deaf music fan?
 A blind fireworks aficionado?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL Curt the shit you come out with!!!! LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2010)

gymcandy2010 said:


> (snip)



oh look a spamming asshole-face.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 24, 2010)

*Saturday, July 24, 2010*

Presses 3 X 6-8
50# X 8, 70# X 8, 8, 75 X 8
Lateral raises 3 X 8
15's X 15, 20's X 8, 8, 8
DB presses 3 X 6-8
30's X 12, 35's X 6, 6, 6
Upright barbell rows 3 X 8
40# X 15, 50# X 12, 60# X 10
Treadmill 25 minutes 3.5 speed 3.5 incline


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2010)

*Saturday Morning Weigh-in*

196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
175.9 lbs. June 26 
178.6 lbs. July 3 
176.4 lbs. July 10
_xxx.x_ lbs.  July 17
176.0 lbs. July 24

I skipped last week's weigh-in because I was away from home dog sitting.

Hmm. That's two weeks and only a .4-pound weight loss? Not even _half a pound?_ 

Well, I suppose I _had _been slacking on my cardio. And _maybe _eating an extra large spoonful of pb.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday Morning Weigh-in*
> 
> 196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
> 195.8 lbs. April 10
> ...


 
Still... you're not complaining about 20 pounds in 3 and a half months are you? For an already slim guy, that's above avergae results. Well Done Curt!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Still... you're not complaining about 20 pounds in 3 and a half months are you? For an already slim guy, that's above avergae results. Well Done Curt!



Yeah, I'm going to second this.  Any lifter out there would kill for those results.  Hell, I may just kill you right now...


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2010)

What DOMS and FMJ said, your doing great, just can never give you any rep, wont let me.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Still... *you're not complaining about 20 pounds in 3 and a half months are you?* For an already slim guy, that's above avergae results. Well Done Curt!



Nope. Definitely not complaining. lol I _would _like to reduce my body fat percentage more. The local Gold's measured me at about 16% using a handheld gadget there. Will be taking a closer look at the suggestions I've received so far.



DOMS said:


> Yeah, I'm going to second this.  Any lifter out there would kill for those results.  *Hell, I may just kill you right now...*



I'm sure several of my ex girlfriends would encourage you in your efforts. 



davegmb said:


> What DOMS and FMJ said, your doing great, just *can never give you any rep, wont let me.*



Thank you, Dave. Hey, I already have more green dots or reputation points than I deserve, imo. Still, I'm curious about "wont let me". How many people do you rep in a day? I'm not sure what the limit is, but I do know it takes about 15 "turns" until you can rep the same person _again_.

So if you've repped me in the past then you have to rep about 15 others before you can hit me again. Not encouraging you to rep me because, again, just look at that freaking number I have now! Absurd. 

Go rep FMJ, DOMS, Prince, Da Mayor, JennyB, juggernaut, omerta2010, et al. before adding to _my _rep count, friend.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2010)

Saturday's cheat "meal" took about three hours to complete and included...



an Orange Crush
two garlic twists
two sliced of pepperoni "criss cross crust" pizza
lasagna
garlic bread
Frosted Mini-wheats
a mini cup of Ben & Jerry's Cookie Dough
milk
and a Guinness!

Can't wait for _next _Saturday.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2010)

Your putting up some good weights so even though your dieting your keeping your strength which is good.

But I'm so jelaous that you can do one "cheat meal" my whole weekend turns into a cheat since my wife doesn't seem to like the idea of staying strict on the weekends. 

I try to make smart choices but sometimes the smart choice is crap food 1 vs crap food 2. 

But your still losing so keep at it, your doing great.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday Morning Weigh-in*
> 
> 196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
> 195.8 lbs. April 10
> ...


 
It's the diet, it needs to be tweaked.  Good luck.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Your putting up some good weights so even though your dieting your keeping your strength which is good.
> 
> But I'm so jelaous that you can do one "cheat meal" my whole weekend turns into a cheat since *my wife doesn't seem to like the idea of staying strict on the weekends. *
> 
> ...



Yeah, I imagine a unified front would be helpful. Thanks for the encouragement. 



ChocolateThunder said:


> It's the diet, it needs to be tweaked.  Good luck.



Agreed. 

Not that a pill will do the job, but someone recommended this product:

*Bodybuilding.com - BPI Sports Rx6 - 6-In-1 Fat Loss Technology! On sale now!*

I'm currently taking Animal Cuts.

I'm going to do an hour of cardio tonight.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Try stopping the cardio alltogether.  Drop all starches except PWO and eat 1.5 cups of veggies instead of the starches.  

Superset your lifts and keep the rest times short.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2010)

^Thank you!

*Tuesday, July 27, 2010*

Tuesday: Chest and Calves
*Tri set*
Incline db benches 3 X 6-8
50's X 12, 3, 30's X 13
Incline db flyes 3 X 8-10
20's X 15, 12, 15's X 8 
DB benches 3 X 5-8
40's X 8, 30's X 10, 25's X 6
*Super set*
Standing calf raises 4 X 12-15
135 X 12, 15, 15, 15
Seated calf raises 4 X 15-18
50 X 20, 70 X 15, 90 X 20, 20





_No calves to speak of?_ Get a tattoo.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like youve got calves to me Curt.......but more to the point cool shoes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Is that Calvin and Hobbs?

How about a better pic, looks like they did a good job. 

Those Tri-Sets for Chest sound painful.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2010)

*Wednesday, July 28, 2010*
*Super set*
Leg presses 4 X 6-8
180 X 12, 270 X 10, 320 X 10, 10   
Leg extensions 3 X 12-15
70 X 12, 90 X 10, 110 X 10, (5, Drop set 70 X 5)  
*Super set*
Squats 4 X 6-8
115 X 8, 8, 6, 6  
Lunges 4 X 10
25's X 8, 8, 6, 6   
*Super set* 
Leg curls 5 X 8-10
50 X 15, 90 X 7, 5, 6, 5
Stiff leg deadlifts 3 X 8-10          
135 X 8, 115 X 8, 8


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Looks like youve got calves to me Curt.......but more to the point cool shoes



lol  Glad you like the shoes. I wore "bobos" in school - those $5 sneakers you pulled out of a barrel? lmao

"The cool kids" wore shell toe adidas, so, yeah. I really love these shoes. They run a deal at the local mall sporting goods place, it was two pair for $90. 



omerta2010 said:


> Is that Calvin and Hobbs?
> 
> How about a better pic, *looks like they did a good job. *
> 
> Those Tri-Sets for Chest sound painful.



Wish my weights weren't so light, of course, but, yeah, my chest is feeling it. 

And it _is _C&H! Tattooed in 2001, it's holding up pretty well, thanks. 

These are all pics shot when the ink was first applied. _My calves have grown 3 inches since these pics._

...

Okay, no. 
LIE! LIE! LIE! lol


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2010)

C&H has been retired for years, though it still appears in newspapers as a reprint. Here are some Calvin images I just added to my Photobucket account:


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 29, 2010)

This is probably the best comic strip ever developed, aside from Batman.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> This is probably the best comic strip ever developed, aside from Batman.


 
Agreed, but I know it's a bit  but I've always liked Dilbert as well.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 29, 2010)

Curt James said:


> C&H has been retired for years, though it still appears in newspapers as a reprint. Here are some Calvin images I just added to my Photobucket account:


 
My all time favorite comic strip! AT one time I had all the books.
Bill waterson was king!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> This is probably the best comic strip ever developed, aside from Batman.



I loved reading it. Still have many of the books. 



omerta2010 said:


> Agreed, but I know it's a bit  but I've always liked Dilbert as well.



Dilbert is awesome, too. Mutts, Zits, so many great strips out there.

And superheroes rock, too. I worked at a comic book store during college as one of my part-time jobs and then the owner opened a new store when I graduated in 1992. Worked there for about two years full-time. Nine bucks an hour with full health coverage to read comics. lol

Uh, but I worked, too. 



FMJ said:


> My all time favorite comic strip! AT one time I had all the books.
> Bill waterson was king!



I donated blood at a Harley dealership one time. Was wearing shorts and the one nurse noticed the tattoo and commented that she went to school with him. She almost scoffed, "He was nothing special." lol

Don't think she meant to be a jerk. It was more good natured, honestly. But I was, like, "Lady, tell a good story. Geez!"


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday Morning Weigh-in*
> 
> 196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
> 195.8 lbs. April 10
> ...



I agree with everyone else in that those are good numbers Curt. Dont be too hard on yourself .. it will come. Oh and an extra Tbsp of PB = mmmm  



Curt James said:


> Saturday's cheat "meal" took about three hours to complete and included...an Orange Crush
> 
> two garlic twists
> two sliced of pepperoni "criss cross crust" pizza
> ...



Sounds like an Italian feast with a little Kelloggs added to the mix for fun 



davegmb said:


> Looks like youve got calves to me Curt.......but more to the point cool shoes



I agree .. sweet kicks  

KEEP ROCKIN IT !!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

hey at least you lost something!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 30, 2010)

*Friday, July 30, 2010*

*Super set*
Presses 3 X 6-8
70# X 10, 8, 8
Lateral raises 3 X 8
20's X 10, 8, 8
*Super set*
DB presses 3 X 6-8
30's X 10, 35's X 9, 7
Upright barbell rows 3 X 8
50# X 10, 60 X 9, 7


----------



## Curt James (Jul 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Sounds like an Italian feast with a little Kelloggs added to the mix for fun



Thanks for the visit and look for the next cheat meal post! Saturday's event is getting closer! 



juggernaut said:


> hey at least you lost something!



Not sure about this week, though! lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Keep the faith partner! And thank you for the good words on my journal.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 30, 2010)

^Will do! And you do the same.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 31, 2010)

*Saturday Morning Weigh-in*

196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
175.9 lbs. June 26 
178.6 lbs. July 3 
176.4 lbs. July 10
_xxx.x_ lbs.  July 17
176.0 lbs. July 24
176._7_ lbs. July 31

*Gained.*

Going to stick with the super sets and no cardio another week.

_I'm stubborn like that._


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2010)

You gained .7 pounds, but *damn*, you're down 20 pounds total!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 1, 2010)

^Thank you, DOMS!  Appreciate the good word.
*
Today's workout:*

*Sunday, August 1, 2010*

*Super set*
Barbell curls 3 X 6-8
95 X 8, 8, 8
Close-grip benches 3 X 12
95 X 12, 12, 10
*Super set*
Preacher curls 4 X 8-10
50 X 12, 70 X 9, 90 X 8, 8
Triceps pushdowns 4 X 12
50 X 12, 70 X 12, 80 X 10, 8
*Super set*
DB curls on 45-degree incline bench 3 X 8-10
25's X 8, 8, 8
Push ups 3 X 12
Body weight X 8, 8, 8

*Last night's cheat meal:*


Spaghetti with meatballs and parmesan
Coffee with cream and real sugar
Applesauce
Curly fries with marinara sauce
Quart of 2% milk
Lucky Charms
Chocolate donut holes
One bottle Coors Light


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dude you went from Guiness the week before to Coors Light, come on you have to do better than that for your cheat meal.

And I'm gonna have to try the curly fries with marinara, I never thought of that combo, makes me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2010)

^Beggars can't be choosers.  I was visiting and that was what was in the fridge!

*Monday, August 2, 2010*

Deadlifts 4 X 6
135 X 10, 185 X 10, 225 X 6, 240 X 4
Rows 4 X 6-8
135 X 8, 6, 6, 6   
Seated cable rows 4 X 8
120 X 12, 130 X 10, 140 X 8, 150 X 8 
One-arm db rows 4 X 8-10
30 X 10, 35 X 10, 40 X 8, 8
Pullups 4 X 8
Negative X 5, 5, 5, 5


----------



## today (Aug 2, 2010)

very good for me ,thanks!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2010)

^You're welcome.

Wait.

What was the question? 

heh  I just checked your posts...

Curt = stalker

Do you speak _more _than just English? I've tried Spanish, German, and French. NOTHING sticks. 

Well, English. _Kinda._


----------



## Curt James (Aug 3, 2010)

Chest and calves today.

Previous workout: 

*Tri set*
Incline db benches 3 X 6-8
50's X 12, 3, 30's X 13
Incline db flyes 3 X 8-10
20's X 15, 12, 15's X 8
DB benches 3 X 5-8
40's X 8, 30's X 10, 25's X 6
*Super set*
Standing calf raises 4 X 12-15
135 X 12, 15, 15, 15
Seated calf raises 4 X 15-18
50 X 20, 70 X 15, 90 X 20, 20

I'm going to add a set to each of the chest exercises and increase the reps to 10-12 on the dumbbell benches.

Going to drop in 20 minutes of HIIT for a change.


Warm up for 5 minutes, by either brisk walking or light jogging.
Go all-out for 20-30 seconds, then slow it down to a light jog speed for about 1 minute.
Repeat.
Cool down for about 2 minutes near the end.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

When you say "triset", are you really doing three exercises with no RIs?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 3, 2010)

^Yes.

_Bad move?_


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

Hell no.  It sounds great.   I've never done a triset before.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

My and my old training partner did them for a while on arms. But I always had a hell of a time because by the last excercise after the second go around my arms would start cramping or the lactic acid burn would kill. 

How was the burn doing the tri set for chest?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Last night's cheat meal:*
> 
> 
> Spaghetti with meatballs and parmesan
> ...



Lucky Charms: all i think about is that little green dude and a pot of gold
Donut Holes: just sounds dirty 

I do love reading your cheat meal programs though .. makes me feel alright when i down a bag of bbq and salt and vinegar chips as i wash it down with a pepsi and a donut. hehe .. not that I have ever done that before of course.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 3, 2010)

*Tuesday, August 3, 2010*

*Super set*
DB benches 4 X 10-12
45's X 12, 8, 8, 8, 8
Dumbbell flyes 4 X 10-12
25's X 12, 8, 8, 8, 8 

*Super set*
Incline db benches 4 X 10-12
30's X 10, 10, 10, 10
Push ups
BW X 5, 5, 5, 5

Standing calf raises 4 X 12-15
160 X 12, 120 X 15, 15, 15

Treadmill 3.5 incline
3.5 speed X 5 min
6.0 speed X 2 min
3.5 speed X 5 min
6.5 speed X 2 min
3.5 speed X 6 min
Total time: 20 min


----------



## Curt James (Aug 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Hell no.  It sounds great.   I've never done a triset before.



Gold's was packed at 4 p.m.

There was no way I could hog up three sets of dumbbells and two benches, so I grouped the exercises for super sets this time.



omerta2010 said:


> My and my old training partner did them for a while on arms. But I always had a hell of a time because by the last excercise after the second go around my arms would start cramping or the lactic acid burn would kill.
> 
> How was the burn doing the tri set for chest?



The weight used drops ridiculously. I feel like an idiot struggling with 30# dumbbells, but definitely felt the burn.



JennyB said:


> Lucky Charms: all i think about is that little green dude and a pot of gold
> Donut Holes: just sounds dirty
> 
> I do love reading your cheat meal programs though .. makes me feel alright when i down a bag of bbq and *salt and vinegar chips as i wash it down with a pepsi and a donut. *hehe .. not that I have ever done that before of course.



You're giving me ideas for my Saturday cheat.

Honestly, I'm thinking of skipping this week's cheat or at least being _slightly_ more responsible. There's a reason my fat loss has stalled. *Monster Cheats* might be part of that reason.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, August 3, 2010*
> 
> 
> *Super set*
> ...


I did this particular set to a client yesterday. She felt it immediately and said it was like having sex for the first time. WTF?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> You're giving me ideas for my Saturday cheat.
> 
> Honestly, I'm thinking of skipping this week's cheat or at least being _slightly_ more responsible. There's a reason my fat loss has stalled. *Monster Cheats* might be part of that reason.



I love your cheats ... mine lately have been helping the McDonalds stocks rise through the roof !! lol



juggernaut said:


> I did this particular set to a client yesterday. She felt it immediately and said it was like having sex for the first time. WTF?



She did chest exercises during her first sex session? WEIRD !! lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2010)

I miss the the 'cheat meal' photo's you used to post Curt, they always looked great


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2010)

*Wednesday, August 4, 2010*

Squats empty Olympic bar X 10, 10, 10
Leg press 90# X 15, 180# X 15, 270# X 10, 10, 10
*Super set*
Leg extensions 3 X 12-15
50 X 15, 90 X 15, 120 X 15, 160 X 12  
Leg curls 5 X 8-10
50 X 15, 90 X 15, 120 X 15, (160 X 6, drop set 140 X 6)
Star Trac bike 20 minutes Level 10

*Notes:* Recent deadlift session = negative impact on lower back and associated poor performance during leg workout A.K.A. _"Waaaahhh!"_


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I did this particular set to a client yesterday. She felt it immediately and said it was like having sex for the first time. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy. I would have had to ask her to expand on that particular line of thought.

"LADY, WHAT DO YOU _MEEEEAN???_"



JennyB said:


> I love your cheats ... mine lately *have been helping the McDonalds stocks rise through the roof !! lol*



I might skip this week's cheat meal. Or at least be slightly _less _indulgent. 

ahHAHA  I eat a lot of Wendy's even while dieting.



davegmb said:


> I miss the the 'cheat meal' photo's you used to post Curt, they always looked great



Was with family this week and so enjoyed their company rather than entertaining myself (and you) with my phone camera. lol

Next cheat, I promise!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Curt? What in the blue blazes of hell is that???


----------



## JennyB (Aug 5, 2010)

WENDYS !!?? Great now I am craving a frosty with fresh fries dipped inside


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2010)

YouTube Video











June 26.

(looks at calendar)

_Hmm._

Shouldn't I be a ripped 165 by now?



ChocolateThunder said:


> Try stopping the cardio alltogether.   Drop all starches except PWO and eat 1.5 cups of veggies instead of the  starches.
> 
> Superset your lifts and keep the rest times short.



I quickly added cardio back in my workouts. And I haven't been eating my veggies. Plus my supersets have been _occasional._

Time to suck it up.

(And buy a food scale?)


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt? What in the blue blazes of hell is that???



haHA  THAT is Gromit of "Wallace & Gromit," my friend!






YouTube Video















L-R: Wallace and Gromit



JennyB said:


> WENDYS !!?? Great now I am craving a frosty with fresh fries dipped inside



Looks like Victoria agrees!






YouTube Video



















Look! juggernaut wants your Frosty and fries!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2010)

Dont have Wendy's over here, is it some kind of Burger king type place?

Wallace and Gromit are great, love those short films.

Curt, take it thats you on the video then? Have you got insanely huge traps or what?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing as davegmb. Seeing big improvements on the arms as well.

You going to stick with the Keto or try something else?

You already look really lean what's your BF%, your going to have to be careful or your going to lose alot of muscle getting down to 165.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 5, 2010)

MEAN MEAN MEAN love the JUGS eating the frosty though


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Dont have Wendy's over here, is it *some kind of Burger king type place?*
> 
> Wallace and Gromit are great, love those short films.
> 
> Curt, take it thats you on the video then? Have you got insanely huge traps or what?



Yes, a burger joint. 

Agreed, W&G are awesome! 

And, no, I _don't_ have insanely huge traps, but it's one muscle I can "turn over" as in a crab most muscular manner. lol






Now _those _are insanely huge traps! 



omerta2010 said:


> I was thinking the same thing as davegmb. *Seeing big improvements on the arms as well.*
> 
> You going to stick with the Keto or try something else?
> 
> You already look really lean what's your BF%, your going to have to *be careful or your going to lose alot of muscle getting down to 165.*



Yeah, the arms look a lot better lean than 20 pounds fatter. And I definitely did not slack off on the weights while cutting. Appreciate the good words, omerta.

Gold's Gym's one staff member gave me one of those handheld body fat % gauges, measured at about 16%. I know those things aren't entirely reliable, but it's ballpark.

I kind of stepped away from the keto tonight. Followed ChocolateThunder's recommendation and had a serving of peas and carrots (those vegetable he suggested). Of course my only other two meals today consisted of a spoonful of pb and a protein shake plus a handful of supps.

Am thinking it might be time to add in more carbs for now and then maybe a month or two from now go back at keto hard.

*MEAL 1:* 6 whole Omega-3 eggs with ½ cup of grits 
*MEAL 2:* 2 scoops of ISOLYZE, 2 rice cakes, 3 tbsp Natural PB
*MEAL 3:* ½ pound (8oz) of chicken, with ½ cup nuts, with 1/2 yam
*MEAL 4:* (pre-workout)2 scoops ISOLYZE and 2 scoops of CARBOLYZE)
*MEAL 5:* (post workout) 2 scoops ISOLYZEand 2 scoops of CARBOLYZE
*MEAL 6:* ½ pound (8oz) of red meat, with a mixed salad with 2 tablespoon of olive oil (or mac nut oil) and vinegar
*MEAL 7:* Same as meal 3 or 4   

I have four jugs of Carbolyze, so it's probably a good idea to start sucking some down. Plus I have a bottle of Crealyze that I read isn't advised during keto, although I've been taking Kre-Alkalyn. 



JennyB said:


> MEAN MEAN MEAN love the JUGS eating the frosty though



juggernaut rules!  And I do remember Frosty shakes.  Haven't had one since before April, though.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

Liking the nutrition plan JUGS .. Thumbs Up! 

P.S I didnt give in to my Wendys craving ... just ate some chips lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you eve tried the carb cycling stuff? I've seen a few on this board that sound interesting. 

The one time I tired the Keto with weekly carb loading I was the crankiest SOB that I only did it for a month.

I've finally run out of protein bars, so thought I'd see what you reccomend for proteins shakes as you seem to have alot of them.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Have you eve tried the carb cycling stuff? I've seen a few on this board that sound interesting.
> 
> The one time I tired the Keto with weekly carb loading I was the crankiest SOB that I only did it for a month.
> 
> I've finally run out of protein bars, so thought I'd see what you reccomend for proteins shakes as you seem to have alot of them.



Carb cycling makes me the least cranky and I like it alot. Most of my clients make huge progress on carb cycling and it is nice to not have to uliminate carbs all together. 

For protein shakes your going to want to make sure you get Whey Isolates and not concentrates and alot of times it based on taste rather than brands. Try to ask a supp store for single serving samples so your not stuck with a 1lb minus one scoop of something you dont like.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *Liking the nutrition plan JUGS .. Thumbs Up! *
> 
> P.S I didnt give in to my Wendys craving ... just ate some chips lol



Kudos on not giving in to temption. 

Wait. _Chips?_ lol

And, yeah, great nutrition plan, juggernaut! I love this journal, man.










omerta2010 said:


> Have you eve tried the carb cycling stuff? I've seen a few on this board that sound interesting.
> 
> The one time I tired the Keto with weekly carb loading I was the crankiest SOB that I only did it for a month.
> 
> I've finally run out of protein bars, so thought I'd see what you reccomend for proteins shakes as you seem to have alot of them.



I _do _have a lot of protein shakes! lol

ON has been one of my favorites in the past. Currently I can't get enough of Beyond Nutrition's All In 1. Have you ever heard of them?
*
Beyond Nutrition*

But my every day protein is Species Nutrition's whey protein isolate.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

That looks like it would be a great for post workout. Do you know if anybody else sells it other than the one on the site?

I'm probably going to pick up a tub of the syntrax nector, and then order some of that species nutrition.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2010)

^PM juggernaut for more information on All in 1.

Or check out his journal and post your questions there. 

I've never heard of that product.

*Welcome To Syntrax - A Leader in Sports and Nutrition Supplements*

Very cool website.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

Back about 6-7 yrs ago they actually send me free stuff. I didn't like anything but the Nectar. 

The cherry one is the only one I wasn't a big fan off because it had a weird aftertaste. The caribean cooler kinda has a pina colada tast to it. 

For the mornings I prefer the more rich flavors that's why I was checking on what your using.

Have a great weekend, and enjoy your cheat meal if your going to have it this week. 

Oh yeah love the avatar by the way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2010)

A few chips work...


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

I have to agree with O in that the Nectar proteins are just too sweet and after about 4 servings I wanted to puke from the pina colada .. either that or throw 3oz of booze in it! lol. My fav is still Ultimate Nutritions Chocolate protein just because it mixes really well and I add about 1/4 cup of water and chug in faster than the speed of light. JMO though.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Back about 6-7 yrs ago they actually send me free stuff. I didn't like anything but the Nectar.
> 
> The cherry one is the only one I wasn't a big fan off because it had a weird aftertaste. The caribean cooler kinda has a pina colada tast to it.
> 
> ...



Free stuff rocks! 

There are so many supps available. I'd go broke trying to sample them all. Have jugs of stuff here I have to go through. D'OH!

W&G rule! 



JerseyDevil said:


> A few chips work...



Salt and Vinegar, Sour Cream and Onions, BBQ, what's your poison? 



JennyB said:


> I have to agree with O in that the Nectar proteins are just too sweet and after about 4 servings I wanted to puke from the pina colada .. either that or throw 3oz of booze in it! lol. My fav is still Ultimate Nutritions Chocolate protein just because it mixes really well and I add about 1/4 cup of water and chug in faster than the speed of light. JMO though.



I believe a shot of Jack Daniels is in order for the cheat!

But back to whey protein isolate! If you haven't smelled Species Nutrition's Vanilla Peanut Butter? You have not lived.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2010)

*Saturday Morning Weigh-in*

196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
175.9 lbs. June 26 
178.6 lbs. July 3 
176.4 lbs. July 10
_xxx.x_ lbs.  July 17
176.0 lbs. July 24
176.7 lbs. July 31
175.2 lbs. August 7

Sweet, 1.5 lbs.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2010)

salt and vinegar kill!!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2010)

^Oh, yeah!

*Friday, August 6, 2010*

*Super set*
Presses 50# X 10, 60# X 10, 70# X 10, 80# X 5   
Lateral raises 15's X 10, 10, 10, 10
*Super set*
DB presses 25's X 10, 10, 10, 10 
Upright barbell rows 50# X 10, 60 X 10, 10

*Saturday, August 7, 2010*

*Super set*
Barbell curls 95 X 8, 8, 8, 8
Close-grip benches 95 X 8, 13, 13, 10
*Super set*
Preacher curls 40 X 12, 12, 12, 12  
Triceps pushdowns 50 X 15, 15, 15, 15
*Super set*
DB curls on 45-degree inc 25's X 8, 8, 8
Push ups BW X 10, 8, 8


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2010)

I placed an order recently and the USPS delivered it today! Two black IronMagLabs shirts, a tank and a t have also been added to my pile of laundry!






Thank you, Prince and IronMagLabs for filling my order promptly and to the letter!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Free stuff rocks!
> 
> There are so many supps available. I'd go broke trying to sample them all. Have jugs of stuff here I have to go through. D'OH!
> 
> ...



I will have to giver a try !! If I can get it in Canada that is. 



juggernaut said:


> salt and vinegar kill!!



My poison is all-dressed !!! Mmmmm. Although I did combine a bag of BBQ and a bag of Salt and Vinegar the other day .. my bad


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2010)

^I'm pretty sure *Species Nutrition* delivers to Canada. IFBB Pro Nicole Ball is Canadian and a Species sponsored athlete if I'm not mistaken. Not that that means they ship to Canada, but I'd hope so. 

Ahh! Cheat foods.

I'm going to limit my cheat meal tonight to just pasta, garlic bread, a salad, and maybe a side order of some kind of vegetable. Plus a cold glass of milk and _these._


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2010)

Crud. No pictures. 

*Cheat meal, Saturday, August 7, 2010*


spaghetti with meatballs
garlic bread
coffee with cream and sugar
chili
glass of milk
peanut butter cookies
thin mint cookies
Guinness


----------



## davegmb (Aug 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Crud. No pictures.
> 
> *Cheat meal, Saturday, August 7, 2010*
> 
> ...


 
You love you some spaghetti and meatballs dont you Curt


----------



## Curt James (Aug 9, 2010)

^lmao  I damned well DO!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2010)

*Monday, August 9, 2010*

Pullups BW X 5 + 5 neg, 3 + 5, 2 + 5, 1 + 5
Rows 95 X 10, 10, 10, 10
Seated cable rows 120 X 12, 12, 12, 12
One-arm db rows 30 X 12, 12, 12, 12


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2010)

*Tuesday, August 10, 2010*

*Super set*
 DB benches 45's X 12, 12, 8, 8
 Dumbbell flyes 25's X 12, 12, 10, 8
*Super set*
 Incline db benches 30's X 12, 15, 10, 10
 Push ups BW X 6, 5, 3, 3

 Seated calf raises 90 X 25, 17, 15, 15
 Standing calf raises 120 X 20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## today (Aug 11, 2010)

wow, awesome, thanks


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

davegmb said:


> You love you some spaghetti and meatballs dont you Curt



fusilli with bolognese is my favorite!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

There is no wrong answer.  Tortellini with peas, mushrooms and prosciutto in a cream sauce?  Roasted eggplant lasagna?  Mac and cheese?  All right answers.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2010)

Jugg sounds good, as do the ones you mentioned Pylon. I went Spain last year and tried Paella for the first time, which was full of different types of seafood, it was amazing. Since then im forever trying paella where ever i go in the hope ill find one as nice but to no avail so far, the search continues..........


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

Ever think about making your own?  It's not as hard as you might think!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

It's not that it's hard to make, the pan needs to be BIG


----------



## JennyB (Aug 11, 2010)

Pylon said:


> There is no wrong answer.  Tortellini with peas, mushrooms and prosciutto in a cream sauce?  Roasted eggplant lasagna?  Mac and cheese?  All right answers.



I wasnt craving pasta until i came in here !!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2010)

*Wednesday, August 11, 2010*
Squats empty Olympic bar X 12, 95 X 12, 115 X 12, 135 X 8, 155 X 6   
Leg press 90# X 15, 180# X 12, 270 X 10, 10, 8
*Super set*
Leg extensions 50 X 15, 90 X 12, 120 X 12, 140 X 12, 160 X 12
Leg curls 50 X 15, 90 X 12, 120 X 12, 140 X 12, 150 X 12


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fusilli with bolognese is my favorite!



ha  I would have answered that multiple choice question correctly.



Pylon said:


> There is no wrong answer.  Tortellini with peas, mushrooms and prosciutto in a cream sauce?  Roasted eggplant lasagna?  Mac and cheese?  All right answers.







davegmb said:


> Jugg sounds good, as do the ones you mentioned Pylon. I went Spain last year and tried Paella for the first time, which was full of different types of seafood, it was amazing. Since then im forever trying paella where ever i go in the hope ill find one as nice but to no avail so far, the search continues..........



Now _I'm_ hungry. 



Pylon said:


> Ever think about making your own?  It's not as hard as you might think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless it's microwaveable... 



JennyB said:


> I wasnt craving pasta until i came in here !!



Agreed! lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah i would fancy having a go at making it, but Juggs is right i need to go and buy a HUGE pan first. 

And once again Curt James journal digresses into 'The good food guide'........i love it lol


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

The pan size doesn't have the be insanely big, depending on how many people you are feeding.  I've done smaller batched that turned out just fine in a 12 inch non-reactive skillet.  A paella pan is nice to have, but you don't have to wait on it.

The easiest paella recipes

Here's a site with some great places to start.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know which sounds better the pasta or the girl scout cookies.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

What about cookies crumbled on top of pasta?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2010)

Pylon said:


> What about cookies crumbled on top of pasta?


I'm into Walnut crusted Godiva chicken breast.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice.  I did some almond crusted chicken tenders this week.  Not the same, but...


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm into Walnut crusted Godiva chicken breast.


 
Recipe please. this sounds soooooooo good. 

CJ sorry if we're hijacking your journal.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2010)

^I'm pro hijacking.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm pro food talk...

Bacon.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

Winner!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

i couldnt resist sorry lol


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

Ooh...the judges may need to reconvene now...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I'm pro hijacking.


Curty, there's no one who can hijack a thread like me. 

Of course, the bacon pics with the boobies does deserve mentioning.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2010)

Pylon said:


> I'm pro food talk...
> 
> Bacon.



BACON !!! My first true love


----------



## Curt James (Aug 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> (snip)
> 
> i couldnt resist sorry lol



heh  I _almost _posted a pic of him.



Pylon said:


> Ooh...the judges may need to reconvene now...



Ouch.



juggernaut said:


> Curty, there's *no one who can hijack a thread like me. *
> 
> Of course, the bacon pics with the boobies does deserve mentioning.



Bastard!

 But, yes, bacon and boobs? Now THAT is a great combo.



JennyB said:


> BACON !!! My first true love



It really is the perfect food.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 14, 2010)

^ Now thats like porn to me  lol


----------



## Curt James (Aug 14, 2010)

^^^haHA

I don't know about that but _bacon love_ is definitely legendary. Worked with a woman who said her husband—who had some history of heart problems—had eaten an entire package of bacon by himself!

She saw the empty shrink wrap with the label and immediately asked him where the bacon was. He said he cooked it all up because he didn't know how to store the remaining bacon.

_What?_ Didn't they have any Tupperware in the house? Or just lay it on a plate and set it in the refrigerator for when your wife gets home?

I wonder if that guy is still alive.

Seriously.

She was in her fifties, so he probably was as well. A lot of men die in their sixties (which is what he might be now)...

On a brighter note, feeling no heart pain whatsoever, I stepped on the scale just moments ago for my weekly weigh-in.

*Saturday Morning Weigh-in*

196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
175.9 lbs. June 26 
178.6 lbs. July 3 
176.4 lbs. July 10
_xxx.x_ lbs.  July 17
176.0 lbs. July 24
176.7 lbs. July 31
175.2 lbs. August 7
177.1 lbs. August 14 

That's almost two pounds gained in the past week by adding a baked potato to my post workout meal. The impact of carbs is evident. 

In addition to the potato, I've also been adding L-Glutamine to my protein shakes occasionally and, pre workout, I've been taking a level scoop of Gaspari Nutrition's SuperPump250.

I've read that L-glutamine doesn't do crap, but there's also this:

"Evidence indicates that glutamine when orally loaded may increase plasma  hGH levels by stimulating the anterior pitutitary gland," per the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, Vol 61, 1058-1061, Copyright ©  1995 by The American Society for Clinical Nutrition, Inc. See: http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/abstract/61/5/1058

It's from Wikipedia, so "take it with a grain of salt," some would say.

The L-glutamine and the SP250? They're taking up cupboard space and so I figured I'd give them a shot if only for the possible placebo effect. 

And I'd been avoiding the use of both while I was following what I considered a strict keto diet.

Currently I'm following what I'll characterize as a relaxed keto diet. The menu is basically unchanged with the exception of additional supps, a bit looser with the peanut butter, and the post workout baked potato and vegetables. Okay, and applesauce with cinnamon. And the occasional creamer in my pwo coffee!



I should be 220 by week's end! 

I'm taking today off from the gym. Tomorrow should be a workout with a friend from Rx Muscle. Have to iron out times, but that's the plan as I understand it. She joked she's going to make me cry. lol

I should show up with water splashed on my face to simulate tears. 

Posting yesterday's delt workout momentarily. Trust that everyone is having a great weekend. Saw "The Expendables" twice yesterday, the five o'clock show and again at 10:35 p.m. Loved it.






YouTube Video











In related news, isn't George Stephanopoulos a little shit? He referred to Schwarzenegger's cameo as "a bit part in Stallone's film". Wtf?  Is it cool to be disrespectful? Everyone knows this isn't Shakespeare, but to ask the freaking governor of California if he's doing a bit part in, oh, just some Stallone flick?

I'm going to check if ol' George has an IMDb page.






YouTube Video











Okay, he does, of course. 

*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0826888/* 

And I'm sure Arnold is _crying _that he didn't get that co-host gig on "Good Morning America".


----------



## Curt James (Aug 14, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 14, 2010)

*Friday, August 13, 2010*

*Super set*
Presses 50# X 12, 70# X 10, 80# X 10, 90# X 6, push press X 5
Lateral raises 12's X 15, 15, 15, 12, 10
*Super set*
DB presses 25's X 12, 12, 12
Upright barbell rows 60# X 12, 12, 12


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2010)

The interview with Arnie was a little choppy in the editing, but a good listen.  It's nice to hear common sense from time to time, and he's certainly offering some, especially talking about the minority party offering solutions and not roadblocking.  I'll be interested to see where his career goes next.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> LOL


Help me out here. Where are you guys seeing bacon in these pics?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 14, 2010)

hey thanks for the review of expendables . seeing it tomorrow . and also letting you know sub'd to your log


----------



## Curt James (Aug 14, 2010)

^I'm betting you'll enjoy the movie. Going to see it at least another time before it goes out of the theaters. lol

Thanks for subbing.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2010)

*Cheat meal!*


----------



## davegmb (Aug 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


>


 
ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love chocolate cake


----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2010)

It was more icing than cake, though. Not bad with hot coffee! 

Off to train at World Gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2010)

Curt, yuo eat the shitiest cheat meals. Work on that!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


>



I love the visuals !! lol


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt, yuo eat the shitiest cheat meals. Work on that!



_Oof! _

 I was going to skip my cheat. Was doing laundry and needed to break a twenty. There's a Taco Bell a block over from the laundromat, so my cheat meal was decided like that. 



Okay, okay! I'll work on that!



JennyB said:


> I love the visuals !! lol





Hey, I had at least one request for food pics, _so..._


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah, the visuals are nice-but buy a better phone dammit! I mean everything looks like it is around a misty area! Dude, teachers make good money buy something!!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 17, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> yeah, the visuals are nice-but buy a better phone dammit! I mean everything looks like it is around a misty area! Dude, teachers make good money buy something!!



Brownies in the midst


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> Brownies in the midst



Exactly!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _Oof! _
> 
> I was going to skip my cheat. Was doing laundry and needed to break a twenty. There's a Taco Bell a block over from the laundromat, so my cheat meal was decided like that.
> 
> ...



NO I LOVE THEM FOR REAL !! Keep up the visuals .. I likem


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

This was one of the first cheat meals I've seen in this journal that didn't make me hungry or jealous. 

So how are the workouts going, I know you were switching it up quite a bit.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2010)

*Tuesday, August 17, 2010*

*Super set*
DB benches 45's X 12, 12, 12, 12  
Dumbbell flyes 25's X 12, 12, 12, 12
*Super set*
Incline db benches 30's X 12, 12, 12, 12
Push ups BW X 8, 4, 3, 5

Seated calf raises 90 X 20, 20, 20, 20   
Standing calf raises 140 X 20, 20, 160 X 20, 20, 180 X 20


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> yeah, the visuals are nice-but buy a better phone dammit! I mean everything looks like it is around a misty area! Dude, teachers make good money buy something!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freaking critics!





JennyB said:


> NO I LOVE THEM FOR REAL !! Keep up the visuals .. I likem



Finally! Someone who appreciates a good misty low-quality pic. THANK YOU! 



omerta2010 said:


> This was one of the first cheat meals I've seen in this journal that didn't make me hungry or jealous.
> 
> So how are the workouts going, I know you were switching it up quite a bit.



Meh. 

I'll never be a powerhouse, but I enjoy my gym time no matter what. Today's workout was a good one. Hit my rep goals, fwiw.

Spotted a kid who was moving 315 on bench. Pretty cool to see someone smack six plates around like that.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

^ the misty low-quality pic makes it more like amateur food porn .. right up my alley. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'll never be a powerhouse, but I enjoy my gym time no matter what. Today's workout was a good one. Hit my rep goals, fwiw.
> 
> Spotted a kid who was moving 315 on bench. Pretty cool to see someone smack six plates around like that.


 
Gym time is the best, and as long as you enjoy it that's all the truely matters. 

I always enjoy spotting people, I always try to push them that little extra just because. hahaah last guy told me he was going to do 6 reps, and with a little encouragement when he got going ended up with 10. Not very often people are even in the gym when I am so it's few and far between but still fun.

It's kind of weird at the gym I go to now, people are just sloppy pigs leaving weights on machines and all over the place. But everyone is very respectful to each other which feels good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ the misty low-quality pic makes it more like amateur food porn .. right up my alley. lol


 
we need to start a collection to send JennyB a webcam.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2010)

Taco Bell ROCKS! _If you choose the right stuff._

I am going to give myself 25 million points for that statement.... oh yeah, I can't give myself points... fuck!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Taco Bell ROCKS! _If you choose the right stuff._
> 
> I am going to give myself 25 million points for that statement.... oh yeah, I can't give myself points... fuck!



I will gladly give you some points for that statement. Fries supreme rock! lol 



omerta2010 said:


> we need to start a collection to send JennyB a webcam.



I have a webcam DEAR !!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ the misty low-quality pic makes it more like amateur food porn .. right up my alley. lol



haHA



omerta2010 said:


> Gym time is the best, and as long as you enjoy it that's all the truely matters.
> 
> I always enjoy *spotting *people, I always try to push them that little extra just because. hahaah last guy told me he was going to do 6 reps, and with a little *encouragement *when he got going ended up with 10. Not very often people are even in the gym when I am so it's few and far between but still fun.
> 
> It's kind of weird at the gym I go to now, people are just sloppy pigs leaving weights on machines and all over the place. *But everyone is very respectful to each other which feels good.*



I'm normally at the gym late, so don't spot often. Your gym sounds like a great place. 



omerta2010 said:


> we need to start a collection to send JennyB a webcam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that was a trap! omerta now knows you have a webcam. Brace yourself for private messages??? 





JerseyDevil said:


> Taco Bell ROCKS! _If you choose the right stuff._
> 
> I am going to give myself 25 million points for that statement.... oh yeah, I can't give myself points... fuck!



Taco Bell repz!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 18, 2010)

*Wednesday, August 18, 2010*
Squats empty Olympic bar X 12, 95 X 10, 115 X 10, 135 X 6, 155 X 4, 160 X -, 135 X 3    
Leg press 200# X 12, 12, 290 X 10, 10, 10
*Super set*
Leg extensions 50 X 12, 90 X 12, 120 X 12, 12, 160 X 12   
Leg curls 50 X 12, 90 X 12, 130 X 12, 12, 150 X 10


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

DAMN  I knew it was a trick. lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 19, 2010)

Curt, how do you get your facebook link to work, because mine isnt working?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2010)

^Edit Your Details > "Enter your Facebook page name (do *NOT* include http://www.facebook.com)"

Have you entered the entire URL? That would botch things up.

And is your FB page switched over from a numerical representation to an individual name? I don't know if that would cause an error or not. I have mine set to CurtJames.

I clicked your FB link and you're right, of course, it goes nowhere.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

Got my Isolyze today. (Chocolate) you were right it's really good. Thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm normally at the gym late, so don't spot often. Your gym sounds like a great place.


 
I wasn't sure of it at first as it's missing alot of equipment I used to use. But going with more freeweights ends up being better anyway.

I can't go to our gym late, that's when all the high schoolers and kids that drive me nuts show up. I'm not a morning person but for the gym I make an exception and have been very lucky about finding good places ever since I started lifting. 

It was weird gettin stared at while doing deads today, they looked like they have never seen anybody do them before.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Edit Your Details > "Enter your Facebook page name (do *NOT* include http://www.facebook.com)"
> 
> Have you entered the entire URL? That would botch things up.
> 
> ...



Your such a brainiac Mr Curt !! Thanks


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Got my Isolyze today. (Chocolate) you were right it's really good. Thanks for the reccomendation.



I have to make another order, too. Getting to the bottom of the container. Vanilla Peanut Butter is my favorite, but I've had the chocolate, too. 



omerta2010 said:


> I wasn't sure of it at first as it's missing alot of equipment I used to use. But going with more freeweights ends up being better anyway.
> 
> I can't go to our gym late, that's when all the high schoolers and kids that drive me nuts show up. *I'm not a morning person but for the gym I make an exception *and have been very lucky about finding good places ever since I started lifting.
> 
> *It was weird gettin stared at while doing deads today, they looked like they have never seen anybody do them before.*



I'm definitely not a morning person, but unlike you I've never been able to drag myself to the gym in the a.m.

People rarely do deads or squats wherever I lift.



JennyB said:


> Your such a brainiac Mr Curt !! Thanks



lol Yeah, I'm a regular _geeeeeenius._


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey JENius .. still doesnt work for me lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hey JENius .. still doesnt work for me lol


 
Try putting this is:

/pages/Jenny-B-Fit/101708396549805

If I understood Curt correctly.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Edit Your Details > "Enter your Facebook page name (do *NOT* include http://www.facebook.com)"
> 
> Have you entered the entire URL? That would botch things up.
> 
> ...





omerta2010 said:


> Try putting this is:
> 
> /pages/Jenny-B-Fit/101708396549805
> 
> If I understood Curt correctly.




Nope still doesnt work


----------



## today (Aug 20, 2010)

i ahve tried it , very useful ! Thanks again


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2010)

Curt James, how are thing going?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2010)

Think ive cracked the facebook mystery, thanks Curt


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Think ive cracked the facebook mystery, thanks Curt



Blondy here got it as well. hehe. Thanks.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Curt!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Curt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave and Jen, glad FB is resolved!  I'll be stalking you both! lol

omerta, I wasn't sure if that made sense.

today, _WHAT_ have you tried? 

juggernaut and JerseyDevil, thank you for the birthday wishes. Spent the weekend with friends and family. OUT of the gym and OFF keto, too. 

CT, all is going well. Hitting the gym with a new program forthcoming. The goal will be briefer but more intense. And I'll be beginning my new *IronMagLabs* supplement journal to document my experience with Prince's latest product. Mapping everything first.

Cheat meal was more like cheat _weekend!_ 

Texas Road House for a 10oz steak and sweet potato today. Also knocked out a tub of Ben & Jerry's "Phish Food" and several Budweisers this weekend. 

Oh, an apple dumpling and whole milk at a local diner. I've lost track of my carbohydrate sins!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish CT was called TC instead


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

^haHA I loved that cartoon.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

*Milk Thistle Dosage*

*200-400 mg silymarin two to three times per day is what experts  recommend in order to gain optimum health benefits.* You will find milk  thistle extracts that have been standardized to contain 70 -80 %  silymarin. By multiplying the percentage with the actual mg of each  capsule, you can calculate the net amount of the active ingredient that  you would be consuming.

###

I'm using 80%  silymarin capsules. Just took 1500mg (three 500mg capsules). lol

Of course now I'm anticipating diarrhea. 

Switching to an a.m., afternoon, and p.m. approach for the remainder of the week-long pre-load and during the four weeks of using the new IronMagLabs supp, *Super-DMZ Rx™*.

Unless there's no stomach upset then I'll stick to 1500mg at bedtime. 

_Thoughts on that? _

Will be posting my new training program ASAP as well as PCT strategy, additional supplements, and meal plan.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2010)

^ Curt .. I have my clients take MT when they are having bowel issues and it really helps. That is a high doseage. What "health benefits" are you hoping to get .. other than colon health


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

Isnt silymarin used for prostate and liver as well?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^haHA I loved that cartoon.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 24, 2010)

Curt am I wrong in doing milk thistle while on cycle flushes gear out making less effective? Maybe I was taught wrong milk thistle only during pct - can you enlighten me : thanks


----------



## Curt James (Aug 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ Curt .. I have my clients take MT when they are having bowel issues and it really helps. That is a high doseage. What "health benefits" are you hoping to get .. other than colon health



Thankfully, the 1500mg _didn't_ cause diarrhea, but I decided to split up the dosage into a.m., afternoon, and p.m. @ 500mg per serving for the 1500 total for the day.

Super-DMZ Rx is supposed to be hard on the liver? Did a quick search on PCT and the one bit of text mentioned using Milk Thistle while using harsh products _as well as during PCT._



juggernaut said:


> Isnt silymarin used for prostate and liver as well?



This.

And *YES *to Underdog! haHA! 






YouTube Video













newbie2bb said:


> Curt am I wrong in doing milk thistle while on cycle flushes gear out making less effective? Maybe I was taught wrong milk thistle only during pct - can you enlighten me : thanks



We should ask this question in the Anabolic Zone. 

*Edit:* Done!

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113220-milk-thistle.html#post2053825*

I'm a lifelong natty and so am not the one to ask. I'll be running a Super-DMZ Rx review journal and so would certainly want to have an answer to that question, though.

Who wants to take any product and have its good effects washed away or otherwise negated. 

Thanks for asking that q, newbie2bb. 
_
Anyone care to comment? _

Adjusting my meals now. Picked up *Applied Delivery Systems Lean Mass Builder* at GNC, their BOGO half price deal. Decadent Chocolate and Strawberry Delight. Mixed them together in a 4 lb container. 

The label states it's a sustained release anabolic protein. Aspartame free, fwiw. One scoop is about 35 grams for 135 calories, 1 g fat, zero sugar, 2 g carbs, 29 g protein, and just 60 mg sodium.
*
ADS Drug Supplement Hybrid Technology : Performance Products for Maximum GAINS! Get it at GNC LiveWell. Maximize your gains!*


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

Muscle Milk is on sale at GNA for $25/bottle to. 

I've always been curious about the multipe type protein thing and how it affects the stomach. So looking forward to your opinions.

Are you going to start a new journal for this test your running?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've seen this one reccomended for liver care on anabolics and PH/PS's:
Bulk Nutrition - Himalaya USA Liver Care at discount prices!

Back in the day when I way goofing around with PH/PS's (M1T, M-Dien, and other stuff, but always stopped short of full anabolics) we had one called LiverEase (sp) but I don't see that around anymore.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2010)

CURT: Can I suggest splitting your MT up and taking it before bed and with lunch. 

I grabbed my holistic nutritionist text book and here is some information for you peeps on liver detoxing. 

- B Vitamins: especially Niacin (b3) and B6
- Vitamin A 
- Vitamin C 
- Zinc 
- Calcium
- Vitamin E and Selenium 
- L-Cysteine (helps prevent oxidation and helps to get rid of mercury) 
*All needed to support liver detoxification although I am assuming anyone using gear already takes these in a good multi plus some added vits
-Milk Thistle
- Amino Acids: especially Cysteine (counters many chemicals and carcinogens) and methionine (which contain sulphur) 
- Glutamine: helps heal the gastro tract and reduce sugar and alcohol cravings


----------



## Curt James (Aug 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Muscle Milk is on sale at GNA for $25/bottle to.
> 
> I've always been curious about the multipe type protein thing and how it affects the stomach. So looking forward to your opinions.
> 
> Are you going to start a new journal for this test your running?



I'm planning on starting a new journal but maintaining this one, too. I've taken some time off from the gym while I get all my ducks in a row.

The new protein I purchased isn't that much different from the Isolyze. The Species brand has zero carbs to this new brand's 2 grams.



omerta2010 said:


> I've seen this one reccomended for liver care on anabolics and PH/PS's:
> Bulk Nutrition - Himalaya USA Liver Care at discount prices!
> 
> Back in the day when I way goofing around with PH/PS's (M1T, M-Dien, and other stuff, but always stopped short of full anabolics) we had one called LiverEase (sp) but I don't see that around anymore.



I'm getting different input or conflicting input. But I'm getting input and that's the important thing! 



JennyB said:


> CURT: Can I suggest splitting your MT up and taking it before bed and with lunch.
> 
> I grabbed my holistic nutritionist text book and here is some information for you peeps on liver detoxing.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jen!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 24, 2010)

Starting a new program. 

_Before _pics taken August 24, 2010.

  Look, I'm not even making you squint your eyes. Starting off blurry and easing you into this. 











  Two forms of front double biceps. Man, can I _buy _a decent structure?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^^I need to move to Alaska where I can wear thick sweaters and parkas.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^I need to move to Alaska where I can wear thick sweaters and parkas.


 
And complete your goal of becoming a sasquatch (sp)?

But in honesty, you've done a great job and all the hard work definately shows.

I'm kind of jealous as I know to get as cut as you are I'd have to diet like crazy and in the end never be able to keep it off. I've always been the big guy, even at the leanest I've been people think I'm a power lifter. But we'll deal and make the most of what we have to work with.

Your doing great.  And were is this new program and starting stats.  we'll be watching.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just in case you needed more GNC stuff:

GNC-25% Off Tonight.

Extra 25% off, so Musclemilk 2.7lb'ers are under $20


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> And complete your goal of becoming a sasquatch (sp)?
> 
> But in honesty, you've done a great job and all the hard work definately shows.
> 
> ...



I weighed 179.1 lbs. this morning.

Will do _the tale of the tape_ prior to beginning my use of the new supplement. 

And the grass is always greener, right? I'd be glad to be known for a power lifter look. 

I look like, oh, "that guy who plays table tennis, right?" 



omerta2010 said:


> Just in case you needed more GNC stuff:
> 
> GNC-25% Off Tonight.
> 
> Extra 25% off, so Musclemilk 2.7lb'ers are under $20



Thanks!

And here are the shots that Photobucket says violates their terms of use. _Wtf?_

I uploaded them to Picasa. Let's see if _that _site vetoes the pics.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 25, 2010)

How's things Curt?  It's been a while.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2010)

^I've been out of the gym for a week. Rest is good! lol 

How are things your way, SilentBob? 

Kicking things off with a new routine, new supplements, new meals, new journal (for Super-DMZ Rx™), *NEW!* 

Maybe Saturday for the start. I could use a new lower back, though. 

Leg presses not squats.


----------



## FMJ (Aug 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I've been out of the gym for a week. Rest is good! lol
> 
> How are things your way, SilentBob?
> 
> ...


 
Lookin' forward to your new start big guy!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2010)

^Thank you, FMJ! 

Also going to check out this product: *Liv.52 - Herbal Liver Support*

_Neeeeeew!_ lol

Can I stack that with milk thistle? Anyone, anyone, _Ferris?_ 

Just kidding. I can do my own research! (Although there's a *LOT *to be said for being spoon fed. )


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Thank you, FMJ!
> 
> Also going to check out this product: *Liv.52 - Herbal Liver Support*
> 
> ...


 
This is great news, does this mean i can drink as much beer as i want and just pop a milk thistle pill every day and i my liver wont explode lol


----------



## Curt James (Aug 26, 2010)

^Yes.

I read it on the Interwebz so it must be true.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 26, 2010)

Took the workout that was included in the *LG SCIENCES* Formadrol Extreme supplement box...

LG Sciences Formadrol Extreme - YouTube

and changed it from a five-day split to a three-day split by combining shoulders with chest and also back with biceps. Legs get their own day.

This is the workout I'll be starting out with in my IronMagLabs supplement review journal of *Super-DMZ Rx?*.

*Tuesday:*
DB Bench
Incline DB Bench
DB Flyes
Pushups
Reverse Flyes
DB Press
Lateral Raises
Upright Rows

*Thursday:*
Leg Press
Leg Curls
Leg Extensions
Calf Raises

*Saturday:*
Pull Ups
Pulldowns
Seated Rows
DB Rows
DB Curls
Triceps Pushdowns
Seated Incline DB Curls
Skull Crushers

Each exercise is completed in a 12, 10, 8, 8 pyramid.

May occasionally add a full body workout using all of the above listed exercises with a light weight for 25 reps for each exercise.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 26, 2010)

Curt James said:


> (snip) *Liv.52 - Herbal Liver Support*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purchased *Liv-52* online.

And, seriously, I doubt milk thistle will offset consistent binge drinking. And if you check out the text heavyiron posted in *my "Milk Thistle" thread in the Anabolic Zone*, that supp might be a bad idea entirely.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah i figured as much Curt, i tease my Mum and Dad about it because they have been taking milk thistle for a while in the hope they dont have to sacrifice on the amount of wine they drink lol


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> This is great news, does this mean i can drink as much beer as i want and just pop a milk thistle pill every day and i my liver wont explode lol



Dave, I'd suggest not drinking while on a PH cycle. Why risk damage? another good idea is that when the cycle is over and the pct is completed, use a liver detox just to insure a better recovery.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Took the workout that was included in the *LG SCIENCES* Formadrol Extreme supplement box...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was just playing Jugg and by the way im not on steroids, ive never even tried it, dont know the first thing about it. Maybe one day though.
Curt that looks like a lot of exercises and reps, like i said though ive never used steroids, is that the normal amount of exercises and reps for somebody on steroids?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Tuesday:*
> DB Bench
> Incline DB Bench
> DB Flyes
> ...


 
Just my opinion but you may be shorting the legs a bit. 

Any reason in particular you switched from a 5 day split to 3?

PH/PS should allow you to do more work and recover faster, that's why I asked as you increased the volume/day but decreased the number of days.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i figured as much Curt, i tease my Mum and Dad about it because they have been taking milk thistle for a while in the hope they dont have to sacrifice on the amount of *wine *they drink lol



But wine is all kinds of healthy!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I was just playing Jugg and by the way im not on steroids, ive never even tried it, *dont know the first thing about it.* Maybe one day though.
> Curt that looks like a lot of exercises and reps, like i said though ive never used steroids, is that the normal amount of exercises and reps *for somebody on steroids?*



I've never done a cycle either. And as far as I'm concerned I'm taking a legal supplement courtesy of *IronMagLabs*.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



Although at age 48 I'm due for some kind of testosterone-boosting event!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Just my opinion but *you may be shorting the legs a bit.
> *
> Any reason in particular you switched from a 5 day split to 3?
> 
> PH/PS should allow you to do more work and recover faster, that's why I asked as you increased the volume/day but decreased the number of days.



You're right, of course.

My lower back is a train wreck right now, so...

And the switch from five days to three days is related to the new school year. Maybe once all my ducks are in a row and I get back in the groove with my schedule I'll bump it back to four or five.

I'm planning on doing a Tuesday-Thursday-Saturday pattern.

Actually, right now I'm doing _zero _days per week. lol Was in my classroom from 9:30 a.m. to about 7:30 p.m. setting things up. Took time off for a long lunch with two fellow teachers at a wings place.

Here's my planned diet:


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2010)

*Current*​
I've been following StrongLifts 5x5 program since June 2017. Loving this.

Was counting calories pretty strictly at 1,500 a day, but have loosened up as the weights increase on my 5x5 program.

Just watched John Meadows video on fasting. He recommends a 24-hour fast once per week. Look for the video on his channel. 


*Archive*​

Lots of reps and sets, little to no rest between most sets, 30 seconds between heavier sets, lots of strip sets, super and giant sets and up and down the rack sets.

*Monday *
Quads
Squat 4x12,10,8,6
Hack squat 4x12,10,8,6
Db step up 4x12,10,8,6
Biceps
Chin up 4x10
Db incline curl 3x10,8,6
Alternating Hammer curls 3x10,8,6


*Tuesday *
Chest
Incline db bench 4x12,10,8,6
Chest dips 4x10
Cable crossover 4x12
Flat db flyes 4x12,10,8,6
Calves
Seated calves 4x10,8,6
Standing calves 3x15


*Thursday*
Hamstrings
SLDL 4x12,10,8,6
Leg curls 4x12
Back
Underhand bb rows 4x12,10,8,6
Pulldowns 4x10
One arm db rows 4x10
Wide grip cable row (overhand grip) 4x12,10,8,6


*Friday *
Delts and Traps
Barbell press 4x12,10,8,6
Db upright rows 4x12,10,8,6
Prone reverse db raise 4x12,10,8,6
Behind-the-back shrugs 4x12,10,8,6
Triceps
CGBP 4x10
Single db two-hand overhead triceps press 3x10,8,6
Rope triceps extensions 3x12,10, 8


*Meal Plan: Keto*


Focusing on grilled chicken breasts, eggs, peanut butter, salads of lettuce and spinach, and ye olde Double Stacks courtesy of the local Wendy's. Occasional steak at Applebee's. Black coffee and zero-calorie drinks as well as a healthy number of IronMagLabs protein shakes.


*NEW*

Day 1 Tuesdays


Chins 


Superset:
Pulldowns 
Seated rows 


Superset: 
Deadlift 
Dumbbell rows


Day 2 Wednesdays


Superset:
Reverse flyes 
Dumbbell presses


Superset: 
Dumbbell lateral raises 
DB front raises


Day 3 Thursdays 


Superset:
DB bench
Pec deck


Superset: 
Pushups
DB inclines


Day 4 Fridays


Squats


Superset: 
Leg curls
Leg extensions


Calf raises


Day 5 Saturdays


Superset:
Barbell curls
Triceps pushdowns


Superset:
Seated dumbbell curls
Single DB two-hand overhead triceps press


Pyramid reps: 12, 10, 8, 8 or similarMeal Plan
Meal 1: Protein Shake, Oats, and 8 Egg Whites
Meal 2: (Postworkout) Protein Shake
Meal 3: Rice Cakes with Cottage Cheese and Salmon
Meal 4: Chicken/Fish with Broccoli/Green Beans and Brown Rice
Meal 5: Protein Shake, Nuts, Banana or Rice Cakes
Meal 6: Rice Cakes with Cottage Cheese and Salmon
Meal 7: Chicken/Fish or Steak with 2 green Vegetables and Brown Rice/Sweet Potato


Start Date:
End Date:


Workouts A & B


Workout A
3 X 5 Squats
3 X 5 Bench
1 X 5 Deads
2 X 8 Dips


Workout B
3 X 5 Leg press
3 X 5 Standing military press
3 X 5 DB rows
2 X 8 Chins


Week 1
Monday - Workout A
Wednesday - Workout B
Friday - Workout A


Week 2
Monday - Workout B
Wednesday - Workout A
Friday - Workout B


Start Date: Monday, August 6, 2012
End Date:


Day 1
Leg Press 2 X 15-20
Dumbbell Rows 2 X 15
Push-ups 2 X 12-15
DB shrugs 2 X 12-15


Day 2
Dead Lift 2 X 8-10
Chin ups 2 X 8-10
Incline Bench 2 X 8-10
DB Curls 2 X 8-10


Day 3
Squat 2 X 5-6
Pull-ups 2 X 5-6
DB Press 2 X 5-6
Close Grip Bench 2 X 5-6


Start Date: TBD
End Date: 
Monday: Chest/Calves
*Flat Bench 4?10
Incline Bench 4?10
Incline Flyes 4?10
Cable Flyes 4?10
Seated Calf Raises 4?30 (superset)
Standing Calf Raises 4?30


Tuesday: Bicep/Triceps
Standing Dumbbell Curls 4?10
Seated Incline Dumbbell Curls 4?10
Hammer Curls 4?10
Preacher Curls 4?10
Cable Pushdowns 4?10
Cable Rope Pushdowns 4?10
Incline Skull Crushers 4?10
Dips 4?10


Wednesday: Shoulders/Abs
Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 4?10
Seated Lateral Side Raises 4?10
Standing Barbell Lateral Raises 4?10
Military Presses 4?10
Cable Crunches 4?15
Sit-ups 4?20
Leg Raises 4?20


Thursday Quads/Calves
Leg Extensions 7?30 (low weight)
Squats 4?10 (heavy)
Leg Press 4?10 (heavy)
Seated Calf Raises 4?30 (superset)
Standing Calf Raises 4?30


Friday: Chest /Abs
Flat Bench 4?10
Incline Bench 4?10
Incline Flyes 4?10
Cable Flyes 4?10
Cable Crunches 4?15
Sit-ups 4?20
Leg Raises 4?20


Saturday: Back/Hamstrings
Lat Pulldowns Wide Grip 4?10
Lat Pulldowns Close Grip 4?10
Low Row 4?10
Deadlifts 4?10
Lying Leg Curls 4?10 (superset)
Standing Leg Curls 4?10
Stiff Legged Deadlift 4?10 (superset)
Hamstring Curls 4?10


Sunday: Rest Day
Recovery


*? = X




Start Date: 5/12/2012
End Date: 6/30/2012


Workouts A & B


Workout A
3 X 5 Squats
3 X 5 Bench
1 X 5 Deads
2 X 8 Dips


Workout B
3 X 5 Leg press
3 X 5 Standing military press
3 X 5 DB rows
2 X 8 Chins


Week 1
Monday - Workout A
Wednesday - Workout B
Friday - Workout A


Week 2
Monday - Workout B
Wednesday - Workout A
Friday - Workout B




Start Date: 3/12/2012
End Date: 


5 Day Training Split


Day - Bodypart
1 - Back & Biceps
2 - Chest & Triceps
3 - Legs
4 - Shoulders & Abs
5 - Cardio or Day Off


At the end of the 5 day rotation start back at day 1.


Day 1 - Back & Biceps


Back
Pulldowns 3 sets - 1 minute rest
Deadlift 5 X 12, 10, 8, 6, 5 - :45 
DB rows 4 X 15, 12, 10, 8 - :45
Seated cable rows 4 X 12, 12, 10, 8 - :45


Biceps
Barbell curls 3 X 12, 10, 8 - 1 minute rest
Hammer curls 4 X 15, 8, 8, 8 - :35
Concentration cable curls - :35


Day 2 - Chest & Triceps


Chest
Pushups 2 X 10-20 bodyweight - 1 minute rest
DB bench 5 X 15, 12, 10, 8, 8 - 1 1/2 minute rest
Machine flyes 4 X 15, 12, 12, 10 - :45
Incline db bench 4 X 12, 10, 8, 6 - :45
Decline db flyes 3 X 10 - :45


Triceps
Lying triceps extensions 4 X 15, 12, 10, 8 - 1 minute rest
Single arm cable kickback 3 X 12, 10, 10 - :45
Rope extension 3 X 10, 15, 20 - :45


Day 3 - Legs


Legs
Leg extensions 4 X 15 - 1 minute rest
Icarian leg sled (horizontal hack) 5 X 15, 15, 10, 10, 8 - 1 1/2 minute rest
Leg press 3 X 8 - 2 minute rest
Calf raises 3 X 15 - :45
Stiff leg deadlifts 3 X 15, 12, 10 - 1 minute
Lying leg curl 3 X 12, 12, 10 - :45
Walking lunges 3 X 24 total steps - 1 1/2 minute


Day 4 - Shoulders & Abs


Shoulders
Barbell press 5 X 15, 10, 10, 8, 6 - 1 1/2 minute rest
One arm db press 2 X 15 - :40
Machine lateral raise 3 X 12, 10, 8 - :40
Seated db rear lateral raise 3 X 12, 10, 8 - :40
Barbell upright row 4 X 12, 10, 8, 8 - 1 minute
Barbell shrugs 4 X 12 - 1 minute


Abs
Hanging knee raise 4 X 10-20 - :40
Crunches 4 X 10-20 - :40


Day 5 - Cardio or Day Off


Meal Plan: Keto


Focusing on salmon, eggs, peanut butter, salads of lettuce and spinach, and ye olde Double Stacks courtesy of the local Wendy's. Occasional Ribeye at Ruby Tuesday and orange roughy at the Carlisle Diner. Black coffee and zero-calorie drinks as well as a healthy number of zero-carb protein shakes.


Start Date: 12/12/2011
End Date: 3/12/2012


Monday
Squat 4 X 12,10,8,6
Hack Squat 4 X 12,10,8,6
DB Step-up 4 X 12,10,8,6
Chin ups (emphasis on biceps) 4 X 10
DB Curls 3 X 10,8,6
Alternating Hammer Curls 3 X 10,8,6


Tuesday
Incl DB Bench 4 X 12,10,8,6
Chest dip (assisted) 4 X 10
Cable Crossovers 4 X 12
Flat DB Flyes 4 X 12,10,8,6
Seated Calf Raise 4 X 10,8,6
Standing one-leg calf raise 3 X 15


Thursday 
SL Deadlift 4 X 12,10,8,6
Leg Curl 4 X 12
Machine Row 4 X 12,10,8,6
WG Pulldown 4 X 10
DB Row 4 X 10
WG Cable Row 4 X 12,10,8,6


Friday
Overhead BB Press 4 X 12,10,8,6
DB Upright Row 4 X 12,10,8,6
Machine Rear Delt 4 X 12,10,8,6
Behind the Back Shrug 4 X 12,10,8,6
Bench Dip 4 X 10
Lying Triceps Extensions 3 X 10,8,6
Rope Triceps Extensions 3 X 12,10,8


Workout: 4-day split


Monday: Off
Tuesday: Off


Wednesday: Chest
DB Bench
Incline DB Bench
Pec Deck
Pushups


Thursday: Back
Pull Ups
Smith machine rows
Pulldowns
Seated Rows
DB Rows


Friday: Legs 
Squats
Leg Press
Leg Curls
Leg Extensions
Calf Raises


Alternating arms and delts. One week will do arms, next week will do delts.


Saturday: Arms (or Delts)
DB Curls
Triceps Pushdowns
Seated Incline DB Curls
Single dumbbell overhead triceps extensions


Saturday: Delts (or Arms)
Reverse Flyes
DB Press
Lateral Raises
Upright Rows


Sunday: OFF 
Each exercise is completed in a 12, 10, 8, 8 pyramid. Abs and treadmill regularly.


May occasionally add a full body workout using all of the above listed exercises with a light weight for 25 reps for each exercise.


Meal Plan: Keto


Focusing on salmon, eggs, peanut butter, salads of lettuce and spinach, and ye olde Double Stacks courtesy of the local Wendy's. Occasional Ribeye at Ruby Tuesday and orange roughy at the Carlisle Diner. Black coffee and zero-calorie drinks as well as a healthy number of zero-carb protein shakes.
Workout: 5-day split


Monday: Chest
DB Bench
Incline DB Bench
Pec Deck
Pushups


Tuesday: Back
Pull Ups
Smith machine rows
Pulldowns
Seated Rows
DB Rows


Wednesday: Legs 
Squats
Leg Press
Leg Curls
Leg Extensions
Calf Raises


Thursday: OFF


Friday: Arms
DB Curls
Triceps Pushdowns
Seated Incline DB Curls
Single dumbbell overhead triceps extensions


Saturday: Delts
Reverse Flyes
DB Press
Lateral Raises
Upright Rows


Sunday: OFF 
Each exercise is completed in a 12, 10, 8, 8 pyramid. Abs and treadmill regularly.


May occasionally add a full body workout using all of the above listed exercises with a light weight for 25 reps for each exercise.
Start Date: ?
End Date: ?


Meal Plan:


Week 1


Meal 1- 50g whey, 1 slice Cinnamon raisin Ezekiel bread. 
Meal 2- 7oz chicken (cooked weight) 1 oz nuts (almonds, cashews, walnuts)
Meal 3- 7oz chicken and 4oz yam 
Meal 4- 50g whey and 1 tbs PB
Meal 5- repeat meal 3
Meal 6- repeat meal 4


Week 2


Meal 1- 50g whey, 1 slice CR Ezekiel
Meal 2- 7oz chicken, 1/2 cup oats 
Meal 3- 7oz chicken and 4 oz yam
Meal 4- 50g whey and 1 slice CR Ezekiel
Meal 5- 7oz chicken fish or turkey and a large salad with red wine vinegar and 1 tbs of Extra virgin olive oil
Meal 6- 50g whey 1tbs PB


Week 3 and on


Meal 1- 50 g whey, 1 slice Ezekiel 
Meal 2- 7oz chicken 1/2 cup oats
Meal 3- 7oz chicken and a 4oz yam
Meal 4- 50g whey and 1 slice of CR Ezekiel
Meal 5- 7oz red meat or salmon or burgers. Salad with 1 tbs EVOO and red wine vinegar
Meal 6- 50g whey and 1 tbs PB


Green veggies with every meal as an option.


Workout:


Tuesday
DB Bench
Incline DB Bench
DB Flyes
Pushups
Reverse Flyes
DB Press
Lateral Raises
Upright Rows


Thursday
Leg Press
Leg Curls
Leg Extensions
Calf Raises


Saturday
Pull Ups
Pulldowns
Seated Rows
DB Rows
DB Curls
Triceps Pushdowns
Seated Incline DB Curls
Skull Crushers


Each exercise is completed in a 12, 10, 8, 8 pyramid.


May occasionally add a full body workout using all of the above listed exercises with a light weight for 25 reps for each exercise.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 28, 2010)

Received my LiverCare® today. On the label it states "U.S. version of Liv.52®"

I'll be continuing my milk thistle at 1500mg per day (one 500mg capsule  a.m. and two 500mg capsules p.m.) and two Liv.52 capsules per day (one  in the morning and one at bedtime).

Believe I'll be taking more time off from the gym. Thought I'd jump back in on Tuesday but with it being the new school year I'm going to take that off my plate - the time in the gym. Will continue to take the liver support, shop for my meals, and get psyched for the new workouts and the introduction of this new supp. 

We've all probably seen _this _label! 







Will be taking my measurements  at some point in time, too.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like a very solid plan. I need to get something like that going, but it's going to have to wait a bit. Mostly just biking for me, for now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok, so I'm guessing Science Teacher?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 31, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Looks like a very solid plan. I need to get something like that going, but it's going to have to wait a bit. Mostly just *biking *for me, for now.



Biking is a good thing. Heart, lungs, and muscles! 



omerta2010 said:


> Ok, so I'm guessing *Science Teacher?*



Hardly.

Art!

Still pre-loading with Liv.52 and milk thistle. lol

From the recommendations I've received D-zine may not be my supplement of choice.

Did find this link very informative!

*The Dymethazine & Dzine Informative Bible. | Designer Steroids | TunedSports.com*


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2010)

hey there stranger


----------



## Curt James (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^Hi! The new school year has started and so I'm out of the loop or not spending _ye olde 24/7 quality time_ online.  I hope you're doing well!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^Hi! The new school year has started and so I'm out of the loop or not spending _ye old 24/7 quality time_ online.  I hope you're doing well!


 
haahah you going through withdrawls yet?

I remember superdrol PCT was super important with that, it wasn't to bad stilled liked M1T better back in the day but the water bloat was a pain. M-Dien back then was a good clean one.

Now art teacher I wouldn't have guessed in a million years. But does explain the heavy prep time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2010)

Art teacher? That makes sense to me. Your posts are creative and usually have lots of graphics


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah Art teacher sounds about right to me too, or anything creative


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 1, 2010)

I felt he was so good at research and finding stuff that it would be something more technical is all.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

OK boys can we get back to lifting and stop with the art projects


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> OK boys can we get back to lifting and stop with the art projects


yes, lets get back to busting Curts balls.


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 2, 2010)

Book of Eli was ok, ending was a shocker.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> *haahah you going through withdrawls yet?
> *
> I remember superdrol PCT was super important with that, it wasn't to bad stilled liked M1T better back in the day but the water bloat was a pain. M-Dien back then was a good clean one.
> 
> *Now art teacher I wouldn't have guessed in a million years. But does explain the heavy prep time.*



Definitely jonesing for the net. And the school district blocked forums and blogs! So there's no lunchtime posting or reading. 

I worked tons of retail jobs, was a proofreader, factory jobs sweeping up, an assistant machine operator at a bindery, and served five years active duty as a Navy journalist (photography, writing articles about sailors reenlisting, etc., plus a ton of collateral duties) and a number of other jobs before earning my teaching certificate. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Art teacher? That makes sense to me. Your posts are *creative *and usually have lots of graphics



 Thank you!



davegmb said:


> Yeah Art teacher sounds about right to me too, or anything creative



 Appreciate the kind words.



omerta2010 said:


> I felt he was so good at *research and finding stuff *that it would be something more technical is all.



Worked as a proofreader for a place called Mack Printing, their specialty was science and technical journals, but any research skills I might have can probably be attributed to Google and spending all my free time in the school library as a kid.  *The Reader's Guide to Periodical Literature* was my best friend. lol



JennyB said:


> OK boys can we get back to lifting and stop with the art projects



 Sorry!



juggernaut said:


> yes, lets get back to busting Curts balls.



lmao 






YouTube Video













midwest216 said:


> Book of Eli was ok, ending was a shocker.



Yeah, I really enjoyed it.

Here's a review with a spoiler or two but *not *the big surprise at the end.

*S
P
O
I
L
E
R

W
A
R
N
I
N
G
!
*





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Sep 6, 2010)

Starting back in the gym tomorrow. Weighed 181.4 lbs. this morning on 6'1".


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2010)

YouTube - My gym experiences


----------



## Curt James (Sep 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> YouTube Video



^^^^Messed up! But completely accurate on the locker room being empty but the only other person *always *being _right next to_ your locker. *Wtf?*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay, back in the gym tomorrow! _grrr_
*
Tuesday*
DB Bench
Incline DB Bench
DB Flyes
Pushups
Reverse Flyes
DB Press
Lateral Raises
Upright Rows

Each exercise is completed in a 12, 10, 8, 8 pyramid.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^Messed up! But completely accurate on the locker room being empty but the only other person *always *being _right next to_ your locker. *Wtf?*



Here's an easy solution....accidentally punch him in the nads if he gets too close...that'll learn em! 
Start school yet Curt?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Caught Expendables this weekend.  

The action was awesome.

Glad your getting in the gym today.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Here's an easy solution....accidentally punch him in the nads if he gets too close...that'll learn em!
> *Start school yet Curt?*



lol That _would _learn em!

This is week number three. First week was meetings, second week students arrived, third week even MORE are showing up! *What??? *Don't children play hooky anymore? 



omerta2010 said:


> Caught Expendables this weekend.
> 
> The action was awesome.
> 
> Glad your getting in the gym today.



Really liked that movie.

Heading to the gym now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> lol That _would _learn em!
> 
> This is week number three. First week was meetings, second week students arrived, third week even MORE are showing up! *What??? *Don't children play hooky anymore?


 Who the heck would play hooky from Art class.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> lol That _would _learn em!
> 
> This is week number three. First week was meetings, second week students arrived, third week even MORE are showing up! *What??? *Don't children play hooky anymore?



fucking administrative bullshit. I hated it when I did it.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Who the heck would play hooky from Art class.



heh  Good point!



juggernaut said:


> fucking *administrative bullshit.* I hated it when I did it.



The art teachers were allowed to work in their classrooms for the majority of that week, so I'm definitely not complaining! 

*Tuesday, September 7, 2010*

DB Bench 30's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 8, 45's X 7  
Incline DB Bench 30's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 10, 45's X 6 
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 70 X 12, 90 X 10, 110 X 8, 8  
Pushups BW X 12, 12, 8, 6 
Machine Reverse Flyes 50 X 12, 70 X 12, 80 X 10, 90 X 8
DB Press 25's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 8, 8  
Lateral Raises 15's X 12, 20's X 12, 25's X 8, 8 
Upright Rows 40 X 12, 50 X 10, 60 X 8, 8


----------



## davegmb (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a good workout curt


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

that's one BIG workout!   Nice job!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> heh  Good point!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy sore upper body from your workout! Nice work C! 
Just wondering why you choose to put your rear delt work before your presses? Can I also suggest that if your going to do upright rows that you use DBs or give those corner presses a go


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Looks like a good workout curt



Thank you, Dave.



katt said:


> that's one BIG workout!   Nice job!



Thanks, katt.



JennyB said:


> Holy sore upper body from your workout! Nice work C!
> Just wondering why you choose to put your rear delt work before your presses? Can I also suggest that if your going to do upright rows that you use DBs or give those corner presses a go





DB Bench 30's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 8, 45's X 7
 Incline DB Bench 30's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 10, 45's X 6
 DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 70 X 12, 90 X 10, 110 X 8, 8
 Pushups BW X 12, 12, 8, 6
 Machine Reverse Flyes 50 X 12, 70 X 12, 80 X 10, 90 X 8
 DB Press 25's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 8, 8
 Lateral Raises 15's X 12, 20's X 12, 25's X 8, 8
 Upright Rows 40 X 12, 50 X 10, 60 X 8, 8
The benches were loaded up when I arrived at Gold's. I ran things backwards, starting with 8. and working to 1.

I'm sore and expect to be more sore tomorrow, but those aren't exactly significant weights being moved. A lot for this Chihuahua of a man. lol

I joked with one kid I spot for occasionally. He can move 315 on the bench easily (and that's AFTER doing sets with 225, 250, 275, 295). Said to him that if he found himself benching 45# dumbbells one day he'd call 911. He laughed and blurted out "I'd be fearing for my life."

Pretty sad when someone imagines themselves being near death if they were only lifting what I'm struggling with. lmao

Uh,  !

Mentioned in another journal that I'm cursed with a _coat hanger_ shoulder structure and then asked:

Do you expect a Ford Pinto...







to perform like a Bugatti Veyron?






Saw a quote today that seems applicable:

"Do what you can, with what you have, where you are."
Theodore Roosevelt
26th president of US (1858 - 1919)


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

oh now that's funny


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2010)

^haHA  In for the lulz always! 



*Edit:* Wait! D-d-did you mean my avatar? 




What? You *DID *mean my avatar?!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^Ahem. i KEED! i KEED!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice workout Curt!  Looking lean in your avi too


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2010)

I really want one of the cars.... and not the Pinto.. lol


You're avi looks awesome!  Great work you've done!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey.... the Ford Pinto and Chevy Vega made America great! NOT


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

KATT DO NOT PLAY WITH THE BOYS LIKE THAT  
Its our duty to inject some estrogen in these test riddened journals  

With that being said I just dropped off some potpourri to make this journal smell good! 

NOW GET TRAINING AND STOP TALKING ABOUT CARS


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2010)

*Thursday, September 9, 2010*

Leg Press 90 X 20, 180 X 15, 270 X 12, 360 X 10, 450 X 6 (NOT knees to axilla—_there's a word!_—but a good 90 degrees)    
Goblet squats 50 X 15, 75 X 12, 90 X 12, 100 X 10, 110 X 6     
Leg Curls 100 X 12, 120 X 10, 140 X 8, 160 X 6  
Leg Extensions 100 X 12, 140 X 10, 160 X 8, 180 X 7 
Calf Raises 200 X 20, 20 

(ran out of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice workout Curt!  Looking lean in your avi too







katt said:


> I really want one of the cars.... and not the Pinto.. lol
> 
> 
> You're avi looks awesome!  Great work you've done!







JerseyDevil said:


> Hey.... the Ford Pinto and Chevy Vega made America great! NOT








YouTube Video













JennyB said:


> KATT DO NOT PLAY WITH THE BOYS LIKE THAT
> Its our duty to inject some estrogen in these test riddened journals
> 
> With that being said *I just dropped off some potpourri to make this journal smell good! *
> ...


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

I can see why you ran out of time. 
HOLY VOLUME!! Wobbly legs? 
Some serious numbers on the leg press there. I had no idea you could even load it with that much weight. lol


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Thursday, September 9, 2010*
> 
> Leg Press 90 X 20, 180 X 15, 270 X 12, 360 X 10, 450 X 6 (NOT knees to axilla???_there's a word!_???but a good 90 degrees)
> Goblet squats 50 X 15, 75 X 12, 90 X 12, 100 X 10, 110 X 6
> ...


 
Goblet squats, i like them but i prefer lumberjack squats when im trying to mix it up a bit have you tried them, really good fun:






YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

^ First of all I like to see that my initials are on the video. Secondly why does it say -men. Can women not do these or should we use different form because of our reproductive parts? I am confused.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Can women not do these or should we use different form because of our reproductive parts?


 
reproductive parts  haha you are a crazy women, i have no idea why it says men jenny dont shoot the messenger. Anybody can do them, of course.............. even JennyB's. Your not getting all Beyonce 'All the women independant' on us are you jenny, im sure the video didnt mean to discriminate


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

^ Thanks D it means alot that I am allowed to do the men's version .. I dont like Beyonce as she is a Diva and I dont take well to prissy chicks .. give us down to earth girls a bad name !! As for being crazy .. my sister and I were talking about that the other day .. we know we are slightly out there and loopy and a bit crazy .. BUT not crazy enough to deny that we are crazy .. because we ALL KNOW that the crazy ones deny it or are too crazy to realize it  Thats my story and I am sticking to it


----------



## davegmb (Sep 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ Thanks D it means alot that I am allowed to do the men's version


 
Your welcome although my sarcasm detectors are tinggling


----------



## JennyB (Sep 11, 2010)

Your very observant D


----------



## Curt James (Sep 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I can see why you ran out of time.
> HOLY VOLUME!! Wobbly legs?
> Some serious numbers on the leg press there. I had no idea you could even load it with that much weight. lol



That's nothing for many. And I definitely was *not *doing full reps.



davegmb said:


> Goblet squats, i like them but i prefer lumberjack squats when im trying to mix it up a bit have you tried them, really good fun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look cool, but I doubt Gold's would allow a barbell in the corner and I know Planet Fitness doesn't permit that business. Heck, they're trying to outlaw weights period it seems. 



JennyB said:


> ^ First of all I like to see that my initials are on the video. Secondly why does it say -men. Can women not do these or should we use different form because of our *reproductive parts*? I am confused.








"Uhhhhhh... she said 'reproductive parts'. Uh huh huh huh."


----------



## Curt James (Sep 11, 2010)

*Saturday, September 11, 2010*

Pull Ups 5 X BW + 7 negatives, 2 + 6, 1 + 5, 5 negatives
Pulldowns 80 X 12, 90 X 10, 110 X 8, 130 X 6, 150 X 6
Seated Rows 80 X 12, 100 X 10, 120 X 10, 140 X 8, 160 X 6
DB Rows 40 X 12, 45 X 10, 50 X 8, 55 X 8
DB Curls 25's X 12, 35's X 10, 8, 40's X 6
Triceps Pushdowns 40 X 12, 50 X 10, 52.5 X 8, 55 X 6


----------



## JennyB (Sep 11, 2010)

LMAO at Bevis and BUTT head


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


. Where is the Corvair?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ First of all I like to see that my initials are on the video. Secondly why does it say -men. Can women not do these or should we use different form because of our reproductive parts? I am confused.


Here you go.  Same gym, and her name is Jen.





YouTube Video


----------



## Krys (Sep 12, 2010)

nice job keep it coming


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Here you go. Same gym, and her name is Jen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I could literally watch that all day


----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> . Where is the Corvair?








1968 Corvair

*Alleged dangerous handling*
The 1960-1963 Corvair handling characteristics became the subject of the first chapter of Ralph Nader's 1965 investigative book, Unsafe at Any Speed. GM had over 100 lawsuits pending in connection with accidents involving the Corvair, which subsequently became the initial material for Nader's investigations. 

The book highlighted accidents related to the Corvair's suspension and identified the Chevrolet suspension mechanic who had fought management for removing (for cost reasons) the front anti-sway bar installed on later models. 

Nader’s book cited a promotional film created by Ford Motor Company, in which a Ford test driver purposely turned the Corvair in a way to make it appear unstable, as evidence against the Corvair. Nader said during subsequent Congressional hearings, the Corvair is "the leading candidate for the un-safest-car title."

Subsequently, Corvair sales fell from 220,000 in 1965 to 109,880 in 1966. By 1968 production fell to 14,800. Public response to the book played a role in the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act in 1966.

*Chevrolet Corvair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

And I guess the video was made before Toyota had its issues of unintended acceleration and braking problems.
*
Toyota Sudden Unintended Acceleration - Pedal and Electronics - Popular Mechanics*

*Toyota Prepares to Recall 2010 Prius over Brake Software Problem - DailyFinance*





Toyota Prius



davegmb said:


> I could literally watch that all day



Anyone know how to make YouTubes _loop_? lol Or have a talent for making animated gifs?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2010)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video









​ 
      
​


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great exercise.  I did those today.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I could literally watch that all day



OMG seriously!! CURT YOUR MY HERO !!  I feel much better now BUTT my video was going to be so much better. I assure you


----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> OMG seriously!! CURT YOUR MY HERO !!



No, no, no. I'm a villain! _grrr_



JennyB said:


> I feel much better now BUTT my video was going to be so much better. I assure you



I'm betting few here would disagree with you posting a lumberjack video, Jenny.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Here you go. Same gym, and her name is Jen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!! It was your POPS that found that video. Give credit where credit is due Sweetpea! I was proud to have found that


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry Pops I got so excited I gave credit to the wrong dude .. forgive me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

Accepted . And your BUTT is WAY nicer


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks JD!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> !!!! *It was your POPS that found that video. Give credit where credit is due Sweetpea!* I was proud to have found that



_See???_ I told you I was a villain! I *stole *your credit.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

No wonder my credit is in the shit ... you stole it ... man thats a good excuse lol


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 13, 2010)

Curt,

First I wish to say, that you are an inspiration, and I wish you the best of success with your building of your body.  You make me happy to know that we'll be able to do something here, that most are unable to achieve elsewhere. (the real world, so to speak)

Continued success, Curt!

Luv Nightyowl


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

YouTube Video











Glad to see your getting your workouts in. 

Hey Jenny when's the video?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

YouTube Video











The ultimate pre-workout energy drink.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 13, 2010)

I have to find someone with a camera!  
BUTT I assure you my butt was in fine form today for my Bulgarian Split Squats !!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 17, 2010)

*Thursday, September 16, 2010*

Life Fitness Leg Press 200 X 15, 280 X 12, 340 X 10, 400 X 3
Goblet squats 50 X 20, 75 X 15, 15, 10 

Was at Planet Fitness and limited to 75# dumbbells.

Leg Curls 85 X 20, 115 X 12, 145 X 8, 10
Leg Extensions 100 X 12, 140 X 10, 160 X 10, 180 X 8  
Seated "Rotary Calf" (Toe Press) 215 X 20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I have to find someone with a camera!
> BUTT I assure you my butt was in fine form today for my Bulgarian Split Squats !!


 I would love to see this... purely to check form of course.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Was at Planet Fitness and limited to 75# dumbbells.


They only go up to 75 pounders? Well that sucks.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 17, 2010)

^I'm getting a Java error message on my BlackBerry and an error message on my home PC. Taking my laptop home tonight and will post from there.

Thank you for participating in this journal, for the humor, and for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I'm getting a Java error message on my BlackBerry and an error message on my home PC. Taking my laptop home tonight and will post from there.
> 
> Thank you for participating in this journal, for the humor, and for the kind comments everyone.


 
Lucky you have one more line of defense with the laptop. hahaha

Good looking workout, glad to see your finding a little time to get them in.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> No wonder my credit is in the shit ... you stole it ... man thats a good excuse lol



heh 



Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> First I wish to say, that you are an inspiration, and I wish you the best of success with your building of your body.  You make me happy to know that we'll be able to do something here, that most are unable to achieve elsewhere. (the real world, so to speak)
> 
> ...



Thank you, hon. But look around the site for much better sources of inspiration. I agree that more people should work on their bodies for their health, stress relief, and, yah, aesthetics. Why shouldn't people want to look good? Weights offer the best of form and function!



omerta2010 said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looooove B&B! 



JennyB said:


> *I have to find someone with a camera!*
> BUTT I assure you my butt was in fine form today for my Bulgarian Split Squats !!



A well built woman having difficulty finding someone with a camera? 



JerseyDevil said:


> They only go up to 75 pounders? Well that sucks.



Does kinda in that instance. Typically I have no use for dumbbells over 75.



omerta2010 said:


> Lucky you have one more line of defense with the laptop. hahaha
> 
> Good looking workout, glad to see your finding a little time to get them in.



Tuesday-Thursday-Saturday works for my schedule.

Oh, and my second line of defense was a wash. Not sure what the problem is. A tech said a cable might have been fried when power went out to the block. The apartments in my area had a power outage recently. Not sure if that's the issue here or not. Bah! I'm at a Panera Bread now sucking up their free bandwidth.

Planning on seeing that new bank heist flick in fifteen minutes.

Wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well post what's not working and maybe I can help out. I've done more troubleshooting than I care to admit.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 17, 2010)

^No idea. The home PC says "no signal" or some other similar message and then the monitor goes black while the laptop lights up like normal but has no Internet access. I'm cursed. lol

The BlackBerry still works, though.

Saw "The Town" directed by Ben Affleck and starring Rebecca Hall and Ben Affleck. What a great movie!






YouTube Video











*http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0840361/*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 18, 2010)

re the computer issues. HA! I totally had the one cable hooked up to nothing. Duh.

I guess it was the yellow DSL cable that I removed from the box and plugged into the laptop. It was hooked from, yeah, my PC to my laptop. *D'OH!*

The PC has Microsoft Word, so I believe I'll take that machine into school for use there and keep the laptop at home. 

_Man, oh, man._


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> re the computer issues. HA! I totally had the one cable hooked up to nothing. Duh.
> 
> I guess it was the yellow DSL cable that I removed from the box and plugged into the laptop. It was hooked from, yeah, my PC to my laptop. *D'OH!*
> 
> ...


 
I've had peope do worse. 

Once time somebody called and I said ok make sure it's plugged in and they said "hold on i have to get a flashlight" and I said why don't you just turn the light one. They said "the room only has the lamp and that isn't working either". Had them check the fuse box and flip the switch.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 18, 2010)

^That's awesome. 

I worked at a bindery and the one machine wasn't working for a co-worker.

It wasn't plugged in. lol


----------



## Curt James (Sep 18, 2010)

Dirty mirror much? 






6'1 and 182 with a pumped arm measuring just over 14 1/2". 
_grrr_


----------



## Curt James (Sep 18, 2010)

*Saturday, September 18, 2010*

Pull Ups 5 X BW + 5 negatives, 3 + 5, 3 + 5, 3 + 5
Pulldowns 80 X 12, 100 X 10, 130 X 10, 150 X 6, 160 X 6
Seated Rows 100 X 12, 130 X 10, 150 X 10, 170 X 6
DB Rows 50 X 12, 55 X 10, 60 X 8, 65 X 8
DB Curls 30's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 8, 45's X 6
Triceps Pushdowns 50 X 12, 60 X 8, 65 X 8, 70 X 6
Seated Incline DB Curls 20's X 12, 25's X 8
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 25 X 12, 35 X 10


----------



## Curt James (Sep 21, 2010)

*Tuesday, September 21, 2010*

DB Bench 40's X 12, 50's X 10, 55's X 10, 60's X 5 
Incline DB Bench 50's X 10, 55's X 6, 60's X 5, 65's X 3
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 100 X 12, 120 X 10, 150 X 8, 170 X 6  
Pushups BW X 12, 12, 10, 8   
Reverse Flyes 70 X 12, 90 X 10, 130 X 8, 150 X 6  
DB Press 35's X 7, 8, 7, 6 
Lateral Raises 20's X 12, 25's X 10, 30's X 8, 8   
Upright Rows 50 X 12, 60 X 8, 70 X 8, 75 X 6


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2010)

You are the volume king!  You go teach!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2010)

^Tomorrow is legs and less volume. Thanks!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2010)

Curt, any problems with doing upright rows and shoulder issues? I cant do them that much because after a while they start hurting the medial head.


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, September 21, 2010*
> 
> DB Bench 40's X 12, 50's X 10, 55's X 10, 60's X 5
> Incline DB Bench 50's X 10, 55's X 6, 60's X 5, 65's X 3
> ...



Wow - were you totally spent after this??  I would have been - dang!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt, any problems with doing upright rows and shoulder issues? I cant do them that much because after a while they start hurting the medial head.



You *are* a medial head.


Mr. James...looking good brotherman. Hope you haven't had any more altercations with gravel or gravity recently, lol.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 24, 2010)

^I'll reply to all at home. Posting from this handheld gizmo is a pain. 

Supplement Trivia: Picked up "Precision Engineered Limited" L-Glutamine powder and that same company's BCAA powder. 

_Ooooh aaaah!_ 

And I'll be kicking off my DMZ journal momentarily. *IronMagLabs* has a winner in this supplement! 

*Edit:* Change that to "Random Supplement _Commentary_" instead of trivia!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I'll reply to all at home. Posting from ths handheld gizmo is a pain.
> 
> Supplement Trivia: Picked up "Precision Engineered Limited" L-Glutamine powder and that same company's BCAA powder.
> 
> ...


 
Isn't supplement trivia supposed to involve a question. 

Sounds like things are getting back to normal for ya, I'll be expecting some killer workouts with good results with the DMZ. 

Your workouts seem more like marathons, how's the body holding up to them?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> *Isn't supplement trivia supposed to involve a question.*
> 
> Sounds like things are getting back to normal for ya, I'll be expecting some killer workouts with good results with the DMZ.
> 
> Your workouts seem more like marathons, how's the body holding up to them?



D'OH! I would have failed that trivia question, obviously. lol

The workouts may seem like marathons but they're only being completed three times per week, so...

I'm running a Tuesday-Thursday-Saturday schedule. I'm holding up well, so far. The leg workout was abbreviated, too. 

So, yeah, don't be amazed by my so-called efforts. 



juggernaut said:


> Curt, any problems with doing upright rows and shoulder issues? I cant do them that much because after a while they start hurting the medial head.



I've had shoulder issues and have also suffered "tennis elbow" but (knock on wood) no issues right now. 



katt said:


> Wow - were you totally spent after this??  I would have been - dang!



It's only four or five sets per exercise, and I'm pyramiding, too. That first set never counts and the last set is, what, 3 to 6 reps? I never think I'm working hard enough.

And, hey, from the appearance of my physique (cough), I'm *not!*



DaMayor said:


> You *are* a medial head.
> 
> 
> Mr. James...looking good brotherman. Hope you haven't had any more altercations with gravel or gravity recently, lol.



No gravel or gravity encounters of late. All good!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 25, 2010)

*Thursday, September 23, 2010*

Leg Press 180 X 15, 270 X 12, 360 X 12, 450 X 8, 500 X 6
Leg Extensions 100 X 20, 140 X 12, 180 X 10, 200 X 10
Leg Curls 90 X 20, 110 X 12, 130 X 10, 160 X 8
Goblet squats 75 X 12, 100 X 8, 110 X 8


----------



## Curt James (Sep 25, 2010)

*Saturday, September 25, 2010*

Pull Ups 2 X BW + 5 X -40, -55 X 7, 7, 6 
Pulldowns 85 X 12, 115 X 10, 130 X 10, 145 X 10, 160 X 6   
Seated Rows 100 X 12, 130 X 10, 145 X 8, 160 X 8, 8   
DB Rows 50's X 12, 55 X 10, 60 X 8, 65 X 9


----------



## davegmb (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Curt, hows the pull ups going, getting any better?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice looking workouts!


----------



## cyan (Sep 27, 2010)

nice training journal.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 27, 2010)

Hiya FB Buddy  I hope that you had a great weekend!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 27, 2010)

Curt was making chalk murals on the sidewalk.....Just like in Mary Poppins!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday, September 18, 2010*
> 
> Pull Ups 5 X BW + 5 negatives, 3 + 5, 3 + 5, 3 + 5
> Pulldowns 80 X 12, 100 X 10, 130 X 10, 150 X 6, 160 X 6
> ...


 

Curt, 

I have to ask...how long have you been at this, to get to these numbers?

Your making me...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

Curt is da man!


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

oh yeah, that's one intense workout!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey Curt, hows the pull ups going, getting any better?



Not really. :-/ 



vortrit said:


> Nice looking workouts!



Thank you.



cyan said:


> nice training journal.



It's pretty, isn't it? lol



JennyB said:


> Hiya FB Buddy  I hope that you had a great weekend!



Got out on the bike and...



DaMayor said:


> Curt was making chalk murals on the sidewalk.....Just like in Mary Poppins!



yep, volunteered some time to a local church fundraiser. We drew murals on the street (which was blocked off - no dodging trucks) in front of the building and all up and down the street. It was pretty cool.












I went with a bible verse and a quick sketch of the sun shining with a dove.

(Yes, it's supposed to be a dove though it looks a LOT like _a pelican!_ )



Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> I have to ask...how long have you been at this, to get to these numbers?
> 
> Your making me...



I appreciate all the encouragement, but have all of you seen the numbers in some of the other journals? I'm an old, skinny, *weak *man. lmao Feel like Superman reading some of the praise. You're all being very generous. 

*THANK YOU!*



JerseyDevil said:


> Curt is da man!



Nuh uh! Am not! 



katt said:


> oh yeah, that's one intense workout!



 Thanks, katt.

*Tuesday, September 28, 2010*

Have a cold and so abbreviated my workout. Still, happy with the numbers.

DB Bench 40's X 12, 50's X 12, 60's X 10, 70's X 1 LOL 
Incline DB Bench 50's X 12, 55's X 8, 60's X 6, 65's X fail, immediately to 60's X 4   
DB Press 35's X 10, 40's X 10, 45's X 8, 50's X 6


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 29, 2010)

Come on, Curt! Old, skinny and weak? Give yourself some credit.  

If it is any consolation....I only think of you as old.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

Curt James said:


>



Very cool! Nice workouts too!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 3, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Come on, Curt! Old, skinny and weak? Give yourself some credit.
> 
> *If it is any consolation....I only think of you as old.*



heh  Yes, that helps.



vortrit said:


> Very cool! Nice workouts too!



Thanks, vortrit!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thursday, September 30, 2010*

Leg Press 180 X 20, 270 X 20, 360 X 15, 450 X 10, 500 X 8 
Leg Extensions 100 X 20, 140 X 15, 180 X 12, 200 X 10, 220 X 8 
Leg Curls 85 X 20, 115 X 12, 145 X 10, 160 X 7


----------



## Curt James (Oct 3, 2010)

*Saturday, October 2, 2010*

Pulldowns 115 X 1, 145 X 10, 160 X 8, 170 X 6
Seated Rows 100 X 12, 130 X 10, 160 X 10, 180 X 8  
Pull Ups -40 X 6, -60 X 6, 6, 6

DB Curls and Triceps Pusdowns supersetted:
DB Curls 30's X 12, 35's X 12, 50's X 6
Triceps Pushdowns 50 X 15, 60 X 12, 75 X 6

Biceps was an easy pumped fifteen inches—a rare event here in "Stick Arms Ville".


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Thursday, September 30, 2010*
> 
> Leg Press 180 X 20, 270 X 20, 360 X 15, 450 X 10, 500 X 8
> Leg Extensions *100 X 20, 140 X 15, 180 X 12, 200 X 10, 220 X 8*
> Leg Curls 85 X 20, 115 X 12, 145 X 10, 160 X 7



I'm going to assume those involve both legs, and follow with a comment such as, *"NICE!" *. If, of course, these are individual leg movements, I would elect to go with, *"WHAT THA? DAT'S CRAAAZAY!"*

Lookin' good, Curt!

How's the diet? Or have you replaced the diet with that DMZ Super Hero Supplement?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 3, 2010)

500lbs for leg press, good work curt


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Biceps was an easy pumped fifteen inches???a rare event here in "Stick Arms Ville".


 
Hey I'm 40-50lbs heavier than you and mine are at 17" so I'm hanging out with you in "Stick Arms Ville".

At your weight 15 is impressive to me.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 4, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'm going to assume those involve both legs(snip)
> 
> How's the diet? Or have you replaced the diet with that DMZ Super Hero Supplement?



Yep, TWO legs involved. That would be a neat trick to be doing that with just one leg. Not me!

I'm eating less this past week with a cold, and I moved away from the strict keto. Should take another video to show difference from 176 lbs to where I'm at now. Not sure I want to! lol



davegmb said:


> 500lbs for leg press, good work curt



Thanks, but I'm definitely not bringing my knees to my armpits! Am working my legs, though.



omerta2010 said:


> Hey I'm 40-50lbs heavier than you and mine are at 17" so I'm hanging out with you in "Stick Arms Ville".
> 
> At your weight 15 is impressive to me.



Tapes at 14 1/2 without that pump.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice peak Curt. Kicking ass!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2010)

Holy crap Curt.... nice bicep shot!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 6, 2010)

Whats the supplement youve got as your profile pic? are you on gear cant remember if you said you were going on it or not?


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2010)

wow - that is a nice bicep shot.   double wow!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 9, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Tapes at 14 1/2 without that pump.



^^^See what I did there? I conveniently cropped out my mug and my lacking triceps! lol *NICE!*



juggernaut said:


> Nice peak Curt. Kicking ass!



Thanks, juggernaut. I wish I had a triceps to go with that peak. Always had a bump there even when it taped at ten inches. Mother Nature granted me a peak but also cursed me with narrow shoulders and a neck that is more giraffe than human, imo. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Holy crap Curt.... nice bicep shot!



Thank you, JD. 



davegmb said:


> *Whats the supplement youve got as your profile pic?* are you on gear cant remember if you said you were going on it or not?



That's a bottle of *IronMagLabs*' SUPER-DMZ Rx™ PRO-HORMONE Superdrol Dymethazine. 






*Super-DMZ Rx™ Pro-Hormone (Superdrol Dymethazine)*

It's a legal supplement, but PCT is recommended. This is the first product I've ever used that has required or directed a PCT.



> *Post-cycle therapy* (*PCT*) is a drug/diet regimen used by anabolic steroid users to counteract and minimize post-steroid hypogonadism. The goal is to restore normal endogenous sex hormone production (typically testosterone)  after steroid use is discontinued, thereby preserving the muscle and  strength gains made during steroid use and minimizing side effects such  as decreased libido and depression.  Due to the harsh nature of some anabolic steroids on the liver  (particularly oral, methylated steroids), PCT is also used to help  cleanse the liver and ultimately prepare it for handling another cycle.



I'll have to check my journal numbers but I will say I noticed a jump in weights used, reps accomplished, size/measurement increases. One thing I love about this supplement is how it increased my dreaming. lol I'd take it at bedtime on my non workout days and would dream like crazy. I'm not someone who remembers their dreams and so this was an unexpected side effect. 



katt said:


> wow - that is a nice bicep shot.   double wow!



Thank you, katt! 

Vids from last workout: 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











The 540 X 8 is not at all "knees to armpits" but at least it didn't bury me.

*Urban Dictionary: YouTube reps*


----------



## Curt James (Oct 9, 2010)

Just completed four weeks of *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx*. You will love this product!






I'll be using *LG Sciences* *Formadrol Extreme* shortly. *Formadrol *was on the list of products to use as a follow-up supplement.






Weight and measurements upon beginning using the *IronMagLabs *supplement:

*9/13/2010 *

183.8 lbs.
Neck 14.25
R. Arm 12.5/14 
L. Arm same
Shoulders 48
Chest 40.5/45
Waist 35
Hips 39
Thigh 23
Calf 15
Forearm 11.5
Ankle 9.25
Wrist 6.5

Got a fricking cold during the third week, though. Bitter-making.  But I definitely love this supplement and am looking forward to finishing the bottle at some point in the future.

Taken after three weeks using Super-DMX:





Note the Dorian Yates black socks action! 


*10/2/2010 *

193.9 lbs.

Neck 14 7/8" Son of a... couldn't make it to 15? 
R. Arm 12 7/8" relaxed/hanging at side 14 5/8" flexed
L. Arm 13" relaxed 14 5/8" flexed 

My left arm was 15" flexed and *pumped *after my most recent arm workout and with my fist nearly touching my freaking shoulder to _squeeeeze _out the extra hair to reach that measurement. lol

Shoulders 49
Chest 41.25/45.75
Waist 35.25
Hips 39.5
Thigh 24
Calf 15.5
Forearm 12
Ankle 9.25
Wrist 6.5


----------



## Curt James (Oct 9, 2010)

*Saturday, October 9, 2010*

Pull Ups BW X 6, -40 X 6, -60 X 8, 8, 8   






YouTube Video











Pulldowns 120 X 10, 140 X 10, 160 X 10, 170 X 5 






YouTube Video











Seated Rows 130 X 12, 180 X 7, 7






YouTube Video











Super Set following two movements: 
DB Curls 30's X 13, 40's X 8
Triceps Pushdowns 60 X 13, 70 X w00f






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 9, 2010)

But this is the classic fail video.

Ffwd to :50 but watch the video to the end. *D'OH!
*
Enjoy!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

Already looking forward to another course of *Super-DMZ Rx.* Six weeks (and a little) and counting: 

We'll call it December 1st.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 12, 2010)

*Tuesday, October 12, 2010*

DB Bench 60's X 8, *70's X 6*, 75's X 4, 3
Incline DB Bench 55's X 8, 65's X 5, 3
Pushups BW X 13, 8, 6, 6
DB Press 45's X 6, 6, 6       
Upright Rows 50 X 12, 60 X 8, 65 X 8, 70 X 7






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Already looking forward to another course of *Super-DMZ Rx.* Six weeks (and a little) and counting:
> 
> We'll call it December 1st.



I ended my *Super-DMZ Rx* regimen on Friday night, October 8th. Used the product for four weeks at just 1 capsule (10mg) per day. So my start date was September 13th.



Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, September 7, 2010*
> 
> *DB Bench 30's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 8, 45's X 7
> Incline DB Bench 30's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 10, 45's X 6 *
> ...


 



Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, October 12, 2010*
> 
> *DB Bench 60's X 8, 70's X 6, 75's X 4, 3
> Incline DB Bench 55's X 8, 65's X 5, 3*
> ...



Nice jump from beginning to now for benching. 

Well, a pathetic start really. 

But *SUPER-DMZ Rx™* is a supplement I would *definitely *recommend. I was hesitant with the need for PCT but that has been smooth sailing so far.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 16, 2010)

*Thursday, October 14, 2010*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 115 X 8, 155 X 5, 185 X 5, 205 X 5, 225 X 1     
Leg Press 180 X 15, 270 X 15, 360 X 8, 450 X 8, 540 X 8, 590 X 5    
Leg Extensions 100 X 15, 140 X 15, 180 X 10
Leg Curls 150 X 8, 170 X 8, 180 X 6, 6


----------



## Phineas (Oct 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, October 12, 2010*
> 
> DB Bench 60's X 8, *70's X 6*, 75's X 4, 3
> Incline DB Bench 55's X 8, 65's X 5, 3
> ...



Awesome work Curt! Looks like you had great control of the DBs. Very smooth.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you, Phineas. 

I've been working hard, but have to tip my hat to the Super-DMZ. That stuff is fantastic. I took the bare minimum and my strength definitely jumped up a notch. The weight gain could be attributed to more carbs in my diet, but my waist is nowhere near the mess it had been in April.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 16, 2010)

*Saturday, October 16, 2010*
Pull Ups -40 X 8, -50 X 7, 7, 5
Pulldowns 120 X 10, 140 X 10, 10, 5 
Seated Rows 130 X 10, 10, 10, 10    
DB Rows 50's X 10, 10, 10, 10

*Superset db curls and triceps pressdowns:*
DB Curls 30's X 10, 10, 10, 10
Triceps Pushdowns 60# X 10, 10, 10, 10

Two-hands Single DB Overhead triceps extension 40 X 10, 8


----------



## Curt James (Oct 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Thursday, October 14, 2010*
> 
> Squats Olympic bar X 10, 115 X 8, 155 X 5, *185 X 5, 205 X 5, 225 X 1     *
> Leg Press 180 X 15, 270 X 15, 360 X 8, 450 X 8, 540 X 8, *590 X 5    *
> ...








YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice deep squats at 185lbs, you dont even have a squat rack either, well done Curt


----------



## davegmb (Oct 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> But this is the classic fail video.
> 
> Ffwd to :50 but watch the video to the end. *D'OH!*
> 
> ...


 
 i thought it was a good recovery


----------



## Curt James (Oct 17, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Nice deep squats at 185lbs, you dont even have a squat rack either, well done Curt



Not a cage, but I did have a rack there. Definitely didn't clean that weight or jerk it over my head at the end of the set. Did get low, though. Back hasn't suffered either so that's a plus.



davegmb said:


> i thought it was a good recovery



heh  I was incredibly embarrassed. Glad there weren't many people in the gym. Had to post that for the humor value! I busted up laughing at the vid myself. Definitely a klutz.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry yeah i meant squat cage


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

Curt James said:


> But this is the classic fail video.
> 
> Ffwd to :50 but watch the video to the end. *D'OH!*
> 
> ...


 
Great catch, coulda knocked yourself out on that one.

The rest of the workouts are looking good. Glad you like your new sups.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> sorry yeah i meant squat cage



Oh. Duh. Should have figured that's what you meant. 



omerta2010 said:


> Great catch, coulda knocked yourself out on that one.
> 
> The rest of the workouts are looking good. Glad you like your new sups.



Thanks!

*Tuesday, October 19, 2010*

DB Bench 65's X 8, 70's X 5, 5, 3
Incline DB Bench 60's X 8, 5, 7 (2 were forced), 7 (1 was forced)
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 120 X 12, 12, 10, 10 
Pushups BW X 6, 6, 6, 6 (partials)  
DB Press 30's X 6, 7, 8, 8

*Thursday, October 21, 2010*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 135 X 8, 8, 155 X 8, 8, 165 X 6, 6, 185 X 5, 5, 5


----------



## davegmb (Oct 22, 2010)

Lots and lots of squats................i like it, they burn like nothing else


----------



## Curt James (Oct 23, 2010)

^^^I pyramided but wanted to do ten sets. Skipped everything else. Was  very happy to hit those sets with 185 after the previous sets. And my  back has given me no issues either. 

Normally I run out of time because I'm a procrastinating son of a... but  today I got in at a reasonable time and got the entire workout done.

*Saturday, October 23, 2010*

 Pull Ups -40 X 10, 7, -50 X 8, 8
 Pulldowns 120 X 10, 10, 10, 10 
 Seated Rows 130 X 12, 12, 12, 12
 DB Rows 55 X 10, 60 X 10, 10, 10
 DB Curls 35's X 10, 10, 10, 10
 Triceps Pushdowns 60 X 12, 12, 12, 8
 Seated Incline DB Curls 25's X 10, 10 - drop set 15's X 5, 15's X 15
 Single DB Overhead triceps extension 40 X 12, 45 X 12, 12, 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2010)

Good job on the DB Inclines Curt!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 23, 2010)

^^^Thank you! There was another member at the gym who offered to help with one or two extra reps. I hate asking for that stuff, spots, etc. Just seems like intruding on someone else's workout. That's why I use dumbbells versus an Oly bar. I don't want to fail and have to roll a bar down my chest and try to sit up. lol

But the forced reps were a welcome part of the workout and the fact that a spotter was there, a witness LOL, I was encouraged to probably do more reps than I would have completed with no one there.

Hey, check out my new lucky tank top!






I did back and arms today and my biceps measured a pumped 15 _1/4_ inches after the workout! I've hit the 15-inch mark occasionally, but that tape measure has *NEVER
* stretched to 15 1/4 inches *EVER!*

So thank you to my benefactor for the "show off my popguns" souvenir of Orlando tank top. I haven't been to Orlando since I was 17 years old, so that town has some nostalgia for me.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 26, 2010)

*Tuesday, October 26, 2010*

DB Bench 65's X 7, 75's X 5, 4, 3 
Incline DB Bench 60's X 10, 6, 9, 9
DB Press 30's X 10, 35's X 10, 40's X 10, 45's X 5


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 27, 2010)

Curt...are you juicing?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 27, 2010)

The tank top is out, so you must feel in shape, good job


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> looking much thicker in the pic, Curt.
> 
> And yeah Orlando is a fun town. Some areas are trashy though.



Thanks. 

I haven't been to Orlando since I was 17, unfortunately. More than 30 years. Damn!



juggernaut said:


> Curt...are you juicing?



Newp, though several have recommended TRT based on my using DMZ recently. They're of the opinion that my free testosterone has dropped from nearly 600 to, like, 2 due to that supplement.

I'll be getting blood work done once I'm through with my post-DMZ regimen. I've noticed absolutely nothing negative as a result of using the product. *Arms are bigger, strength is up, all good.* 





Though DMZ is a legal prohormone, some said it's basically AAS. I won't dispute them but I won't worry about it either.



davegmb said:


> The tank top is out, so you must feel in shape, good job



A generous gift from a kindly benefactor! 



Mr. Fantastico said:


> He sure is. Mostly carrot and apple though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh 

_GIVE EM HELL, JACK!_






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad your fitting the workouts in. How's the school year going?

Nice to know the DMZ treated you well.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^I have no excuse for not fitting the workouts in since I dropped to a three-days-per-week routine! Been hitting the gym every Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Today is legs day.

The school year is going well. The children couldn't stop talking about _Trick or Treat night_ today during class! Tomorrow will be *SUGAR RUSH CITY!* lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^I have no excuse for not fitting the workouts in since I dropped to a three-days-per-week routine! Been hitting the gym every Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Today is legs day.
> 
> The school year is going well. The children couldn't stop talking about _Trick or Treat night_ today during class! Tomorrow will be *SUGAR RUSH CITY!* lol


 You rock Curt!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^lol Aw, shucks. Where'd that come from?  

Wait. Are you calling me _a rock?_ 


*Thursday, October 28, 2010*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 135 X 6, 6, 155 X 5, 5, 175 X 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 195 X 3, 3
Leg Press 90 X 20, 180 X 15, 270 X 10, 360 X 10, 450 X 6
Leg Curls 150 X 10, 170 X 7, 180 X 7, 7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL!  Are you using the Jack Lalanne Juicer?  btw Jack Lalanne is one incredible person


----------



## Curt James (Nov 2, 2010)

^I don't have his juicer, but I did pick up his new book! 

*Welcome to Robert Kennedy Publishing!*

He has a ton of great videos on YouTube, too.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 2, 2010)

*Saturday, October 30, 2010*

Pull Ups BW X 4, BW palms facing X 5, BW wide grip X 3 "half reps", BW palms facing X 4
Pulldowns 120 X 10, 130 X 8, 140 X 6, 150 X 8
Seated Rows 130 X 12, 140 X 8, 150 X 6, 160 X 6, 170 X 8
DB Rows 60 X 10, 65 X 8, 8, 8
DB Curls 35's X 10, 40's X 8, 8, 8  
Triceps Pushdowns 
60 X 12, 65 X 10, 70 X 8, 75 X 8

*Tuesday, November 2, 2010*

DB Bench 65's X 8, 70's X 7, 5, 5
Incline DB Bench 65's X 6, 5, 5, 4
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 120 X 12, 125 X 10, 10, 135 X 10
Pushups BW X 15, 8, 8, 9   
Reverse Flyes 70 X 12, 110 X 8, 8, 8
DB Press 35's X 10, 40's X 7, 6, 5


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

crap lightning and piss thunda, Rock!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^ What he said!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 3, 2010)

Strong rows curt


----------



## Curt James (Nov 5, 2010)

*Friday, November 5, 2010*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 135 X 6, 185 X 7, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7, 205 X 1, 185 X 3
Leg Curls 150 X 12, 12, 12, 12, 12


----------



## Curt James (Nov 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> crap lightning and piss thunda, Rock!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haHA  Thank you!



davegmb said:


> Strong rows curt



Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2010)

hiya Curt!
Long time, how's things?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 8, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hiya Curt!
> Long time, how's things?



Hey, Burner! All is going well. Thanks for stopping by!

*Monday, November 8, 2010*

195.2 lbs.

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 8, 6, 5, 4
Seated Rows 130 X 12, 140 X 12, 150 X 12, 160 X 10
Pulldowns 120 X 8, 10, 10, 10  
DB Rows 60 X 10, 10, 65 X 10, 10
DB Curls 35's X 12, 40's X 10, 10, 10 
Triceps Pushdowns 60 X 12, 65 X 10, 75 X 10, 80 X 7
Seated Incline DB Curls 25's X 10, 10, 7, 7
Single DB held with two hands Overhead triceps extension 40 X 12, 45 X 12, 10, 8


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2010)

*Tuesday, November 9, 2010*

  195 lbs. 

Flat Bench 135 X 8, 150 X 6, 155 X 3, 165 X 3, *170 X 5, 175 X 3, 180 X 2*
Incline DB Bench 60's X 8, 8, 7, 7 
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 125 X 12, 130 X 10, 10, 8 
Pushups BW X 10, 5, 3, 3
DB Press 40's X 6   

Those three sets of benching were all PR's.

Never benched that much in my life. Previous best was 170 for a triple.  

Dragged my feet getting to the gym tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still I feel good about the 5 X 5 with 205.

Took a friend's advice about leaning over more plus I widened my   stance. Definitely felt stronger  with the wider foot placement and the  extra lean. 

*Thursday, November 11, 2010*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 135 X 6, 205 X 5, 5, 5, 5, 5


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 12, 2010)

Over in the training they have a video about the hipdrive in the squats. That sounds alot like what your talking about. 

When I went with a slightly wider stance my knee pain went away as well. Congrats on the new PR's. 

Looks like you kept your strength gains coming off of the SuperDMZ.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, November 9, 2010*
> 
> 195 lbs.
> 
> ...


Curt, I too have found that when I do a back squat I need to use a wider, sumo stance to eliminate any knee pain. However, if I do front squats, the shoulder width works perfectly.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 13, 2010)

*Saturday, November 13, 2010*

196 lbs.

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 10, 6, 6, 6 
Seated Rows 140 X 12, 150 X 12, 160 X 12, 170 X 10
Pulldowns 120 X 10, 10, 10, 10
DB Rows 65 X 10, 10, 10, 10  
DB Curls 40's X 10, 10, 5, 6 
Triceps Pushdowns 65 X 10, 10, 70 X 6, 75 X 6
Seated Incline DB Curls 25's X 10, 9, 6
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 
45 X 12, 12, 8

Stretched the tape to 15 _1/2"_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, just on the _left _arm. About an 1/8th inch less on the right biceps.







And I don't _care _if that's what your biceps measured when you were _nine!_ lol


----------



## Curt James (Nov 13, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Over in the training *they have a video about the hipdrive in the squats. *That sounds alot like what your talking about.
> 
> When I went with a slightly wider stance my knee pain went away as well. Congrats on the new PR's.
> 
> *Looks like you kept your strength gains coming off of the SuperDMZ.*



Thanks, I'll look for that! And, yes, the strength seems to actually be increasing even now weeks after ending use of the supplement. 



juggernaut said:


> Curt, I too have found that when I do a back squat I need to use a wider, sumo stance to eliminate any knee pain. However, if I do front squats, the shoulder width works perfectly.



I tried front squats once, but couldn't get a handle on them. My knees have never been an issue. It's pain in my lower back and traps that actually hold me back.  But not recently. Feeling good. No injuries.

(knock on wood)


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2010)

I started pairing dead on 531 followed by front squats for 5x10. Wow my whole back was on fire! Felt good though.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^My _brain_ is on fire. If someone asks you if you want a chocolate covered cherry and then if you want, what was it called? Black licorice? Just stick with one or two Budweisers instead. 

lol Good time singing karaoke, but the beverages were *EXTREME!*

Massive influx of cortisol.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2010)

Dear journal,

I apologize for the neglect. Missed Tuesday's and Thursday's workout. And Saturday's not really looking good.

Hitting whatever bug I seem to have with Tylenol, NyQuil, and cough drops. Ache all over, persistent cough, but at least there's no runny nose. Yet. lol 

Sincerely,
the crybaby


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2010)

you suck Curt


----------



## sickemRex (Nov 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Dear journal,
> 
> I apologize for the neglect. Missed Tuesday's and Thursday's workout. And Saturday's not really looking good.
> 
> ...



You are smarter than me, I was sick last week but insisted on putting myself through a grueling deadlift workout. This lead to a not so awesome waste of my dinner and having a two hour nap on my bathroom floor before retreating to bed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, November 9, 2010*
> 
> Bench 135 X 8, 150 X 6, 155 X 3, 165 X 3, *170 X 5, 175 X 3, 180 X 2*
> Never benched that much in my life. Previous best was 170 for a triple.


Nothing like a solid PR to motivate yourself  

Way to go Curt!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^My _brain_ is on fire. If someone asks you if you want a chocolate covered cherry and then if you want, what was it called? Black licorice? Just stick with one or two Budweisers instead.
> 
> lol Good time singing karaoke, but the beverages were *EXTREME!*
> 
> Massive influx of cortisol.


 
Love me some karaoke, ive been known in the past to make a noise i pass for singing to the music and lyrics of dancing in the dark by the boss, ear pluggs are a must but i enjoy myself.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^My _brain_ is on fire. If someone asks you if you want a chocolate covered cherry and then if you want, what was it called? Black licorice? Just stick with one or two Budweisers instead.
> 
> lol Good time singing karaoke, but the beverages were *EXTREME!*
> 
> *Massive influx of cortisol.*



I believe that hangover is what opened the door for whatever bug has a strong hold on me now.  _Son of a...

_Or maybe it was just my turn for a bug.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> you suck Curt



I do. I suck generic cough drops and have been for the last few days. 



sickemRex said:


> You are smarter than me, I was sick last week but insisted on putting myself through a grueling deadlift workout. This lead to a not so awesome waste of my dinner and having a two hour nap on my bathroom floor before retreating to bed.



I've hit the gym even when I felt sick in the past and thought I'd beg off this time around. Really feel like sh1t.



JerseyDevil said:


> Nothing like a solid PR to motivate yourself
> 
> Way to go Curt!



That was a big deal. As sad as it might seem to many, I've never benched 180 for a double so that was an accomplishment, definitely. Thanks JerseyDevil!



davegmb said:


> Love me some karaoke, ive been known in the past to make a noise i pass for singing to the music and lyrics of dancing in the dark by the boss, ear pluggs are a must but i enjoy myself.



That's what karaoke is all about, enjoying yourself! It was a really good time!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 21, 2010)

Love the stick man  
Keep pluggin away cry baby!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> That was a big deal. As sad as it might seem to many, I've never benched 180 for a double so that was an accomplishment, definitely. Thanks JerseyDevil!


Dude! A PR is a PR. Weight doesn't matter and if anyone tells you different, than they are a-holes. Weight training is all about goals and improvement. The only person you need to impress is yourself!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 22, 2010)

*Sunday, November 21, 2010*

Bench 135 X 5, 165 X 1, 185 X 1, 190 X 1
Pulldowns 100 X 10, 10, 10, 10, 115 X 10, 130 X 8, 145 X 8, 145 X 6

Still feel like garbage but stopped by Planet Fitness for a few sets. New PR, pathetic number for many but Christmas and Birthday rolled into one for me!

I've never benched 190 in my life. No lift off, strict form to chest and then arms fully extended, rerack. 

Hoping to get well soon and work towards 200 before 2011!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude! A PR is a PR. Weight doesn't matter and if anyone tells you different, than they are a-holes. Weight training is all about goals and improvement. The only person you need to impress is yourself!



Thank you, JerseyDevil! Still, it's tough not to compare with what you see others do.

I'm planning on 200 before the end of the year. Have always thought it was cool (a combination of admire and envy) when I see people knock out ten easy reps with 225.

Not my world! lol But it can be a long term goal. 

I hope your weekend went well!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Sunday, November 21, 2010*
> 
> Bench 135 X 5, 165 X 1, 185 X 1, 190 X 1
> Pulldowns 100 X 10, 10, 10, 10, 115 X 10, 130 X 8, 145 X 8, 145 X 6
> ...


 
Ive never benched 200lbs either Curt, but im throwing in strength week 
here and there from now on because i miss it and bit bored of this higher rep stuff.
So ive benched 190lbs for a few reps before, but this week inspired by your attempts im going for the big 200lbs even if its for 1 rep.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude! A PR is a PR. Weight doesn't matter and if anyone tells you different, than they are a-holes. Weight training is all about goals and improvement. The only person you need to impress is yourself!


 
Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Ive never benched 200lbs either Curt, but im throwing in strength week
> here and there from now on because i miss it and bit bored of this higher rep stuff.
> So ive benched 190lbs for a few reps before, but this week inspired by your attempts im going for the big 200lbs even if its for 1 rep.


 
Me either, so we're all in the same club with goals of moving up. 

Good luck this week dave.

Hope your feeling better Curt.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Ive never benched 200lbs either Curt, but im throwing in strength week
> here and there from now on because i miss it and bit bored of this higher rep stuff.
> So ive benched 190lbs for a few reps before, but this week inspired by your attempts *im going for the big 200lbs even if its for 1 rep.*



Excellent!



omerta2010 said:


> Me either, so *we're all in the same club with goals of moving up. *
> 
> Good luck this week dave.
> 
> *Hope your feeling better Curt.*



Well, hopefully by 2011 we'll all be in the *200 Bench Club!* 

Thanks. I'm not. lol 

The aches are not as bad but the coughing seems worse 

Sincerely, 
the crybaby


----------



## JennyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Curt Curt Bo Burt Banana Fanana Fo Furt Mi My Mo Murt BUUUUUUUUUUUUURT !!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm planning on 200 before the end of the year. Have always thought it was cool (a combination of admire and envy) when I see people knock out ten easy reps with 225.


You'll do it!

Trust me I remember the feeling. I was always weak growing up. Except for a very brief peroid in my late teens, I never touched a weight until I was 34 years old. My first PR bench max was 115 lbs, and I probably weighed 200 lbs. I don't remember exactly how long, but it took me years to bench 200 for a single. Once I did, my focus was for 225. I bet it took me close to 10 YEARS to bench 225 for a single. It was weird, once I got thru that sticking point I improved a lot. It didn't take long to get 8 reps. Later I juiced some and got that up to 15 reps. As a natural my best was 225 for 12 reps, and 310 for a single. A few years ago I developed arthritis in my elbows, so I have backed off of benching, but I can still handle 225 fairly well.

Moral of the story is.... stick to it! It will come.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 23, 2010)

Curt check out my journal for the latest on my 200lbs quest


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Curt Curt Bo Burt Banana Fanana Fo Furt Mi My Mo Murt BUUUUUUUUUUUUURT !!!



haHA 



JerseyDevil said:


> You'll do it!
> 
> Trust me I remember the feeling. I was always weak growing up. Except for a very brief peroid in my late teens, I never touched a weight until I was 34 years old. My first PR bench max was 115 lbs, and I probably weighed 200 lbs. I don't remember exactly how long, but it took me years to bench 200 for a single. Once I did, my focus was for 225. I bet it took me close to 10 YEARS to bench 225 for a single. It was weird, once I got thru that sticking point I improved a lot. It didn't take long to get 8 reps. Later I juiced some and got that up to 15 reps. As a natural my best was 225 for 12 reps, and 310 for a single. A few years ago I developed arthritis in my elbows, so I have backed off of benching, but I can still handle 225 fairly well.
> 
> Moral of the story is.... stick to it! It will come.



A very uplifting story, good sir. Thank you! 

Sorry to read about the arthritis. Injuries do have a way of ruining the gym. 



davegmb said:


> Curt check out my journal for the latest on my 200lbs quest



Visiting there next, Dave!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dude, if your having this much trouble shaking this start doing Jack Daniels shots. That'll burn it outa ya. 

And worst case you won't care anymore for a while.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2010)

haHA I think a major hangover let it get its claws _in me!_

Massive cortisol spike = compromised immune system! 

But, yeah, Jack makes me not give a ****! lol


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Curt Curt Bo Burt Banana Fanana Fo Furt Mi My Mo Murt BUUUUUUUUUUUUURT !!!



Curt ban this psycho chick from hell....she dont make no kinda sense. She daggum plum near crazzaay.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

Whatever CURT liked it


----------



## Curt James (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^^ lol The *GOOD *"crazy," though, right?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Have a good thanksgiving Curt.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you! You, too!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

Have a great thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^ Happy Thanksgiving, JerseyDevil!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 25, 2010)

Curt likes me Jugs so stop trying to make me seem crazy .. your the JUGerNUTS


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2010)

^ lol


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 27, 2010)

I like you too...but Curt likes everyone. I met him at a show once. He's the most likable guy on this big blue marble!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2010)

^ heh Not all would agree with you, juggernaut.

I hope you and your family enjoyed a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^ heh Not all would agree with you, juggernaut.
> 
> I hope you and your family enjoyed a great Thanksgiving!


 
You seem like a good bloke to me too Curt, sounds like your just going to have to take the compliment lol


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2010)

^ Damn it. Cornered!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2010)

shut up and take the compliment Curt. Students dont count!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 28, 2010)

^ LMAO! Okay, compliment received and accepted. Thank you!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## davegmb (Dec 2, 2010)

Curt, ive just finished reading Kleens superdrol journal, it was a good read and he put it together really well. Now, from what i remeber you were trying this product too, how did you find it?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Curt, ive just finished reading Kleens *superdrol  *journal, it was a good read and he put it together really well. Now,  from what i remeber you were trying this product too, how did you find  it?



Isn't there a slight difference between superdrol and *Super-DMZ Rx*? Regardless, I love the supplement. It requires some serious attention to PCT, and I haven't had my blood work completed post supplementation but I'd recommend this product from the results I achieved. Gained size and strength beyond what I had ever achieved in my time in the gym. (That might be a low bar to surpass, but I'm still more than pleased with *IronMagLabs*' Super-DMZ Rx. )



Curt James said:


> I'll be using *LG Sciences*' Formadrol Extreme shortly. Just completed four weeks of *Super-DMZ Rx*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davegmb (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds great ive been thinking about trying it, i was probably wrong about which supplement kleen used your probably right.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2010)

^ No, I wasn't saying you were wrong. In fact, I believe the product was initially called Superdrol? Anyway, *Super DMZ Rx *_works!_


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

dude. your the artsy guy. Photoshop in the DMZ into homer's arm. That would be badass.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 7, 2010)

Curt,

your photo looks great. I am hoping you are doing well!  I am slowly getting it together.  








Thinking of you!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> dude. your the artsy guy. Photoshop in the DMZ into homer's arm. That would be badass.
> 
> Have a good weekend.



That is a great idea! lol 

I've swapped in my holiday cyborg, though. 



Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> your photo looks great. I am hoping you are doing well!  I am slowly getting it together.
> 
> ...



_Awww_, thank you, Nightowl!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the new avi Curt. 
Anyway I can get Peter Griffin doing a beyond nutrition picture?? LOL


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2010)

^^^ That would be cool!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay, my journal is collecting dust. I'm planning my return to the gym on Tuesday, December 14.

Was knocked out by a sinus infection for a bit, but now it's moved into "no excuses" territory. Curt = LAZY!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2010)

Shnots.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2010)

Sinus infections suck ass


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey Curt-
feeling better?


----------



## Burr (Dec 13, 2010)

So this is where you are posting now!
I see you are still using that same old Sinus infections excuse!

Been "slowly" Pumping & Cycling with a head cold for two weeks and I still have it, think my wife and I are reinfecting each other. My be I should get a new wife!

 Burr
Big, Lean, Mean and Clean.
I Push Iron and Turn Cranks
  I'll be lifting until they pry the 
bar from my cold dead hands
  Adventure before Dementia

I’m a member of The Tea Party, I VOTE

  "Life by the inch is a cinch. Life by the yard is hard"


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice job on the DMZ.  Hope you start to feeling better!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Okay, my journal is collecting dust. I'm planning my return to the gym on Tuesday, December 14.


 
me to, so which one of us is going to wimp out tomorrow.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2010)

Burr said:


> So this is where you are posting now!
> *I see you are still using that same old Sinus infections excuse!*
> 
> Been "slowly" Pumping & Cycling with a head cold for two weeks and I still have it, think my wife and I are reinfecting each other. *Maybe I should get a new wife!*
> ...



heh  I am a sickly Chihuahua!

And don't get rid of your wife, old friend. Where would you find someone else who would put up with you? 

Get well soon!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2010)

IslandGirl, congratulations on your new title. I wish you the best as a mod here.

And, yes, the DMZ worked even for a stick man! 



omerta2010 said:


> me to, so *which one of us* is going to wimp out tomorrow.



Neither one! We'll BOTH be in the gym!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> IslandGirl, congratulations on your new title. I wish you the best as a mod here.
> 
> And, yes, the DMZ worked even for a stick man!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!  Much appreciated.  

So today is Tues!  You ready to hit some iron???   Watcha training?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Neither one! We'll BOTH be in the gym!


 
It's all on you now. I hit shoulders this morning.


----------



## Jdobbs91 (Dec 14, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> It's all on you now. I hit shoulders this morning.



 Well, I got back in the gym but I'm pathetically weak (actually, nothing so unusual there ).

193.4 lbs. 

*Tuesday, December 14, 2010*

DB Bench 50's X 8, 60's X 6, 6, 6
Incline DB Bench 45's X 8, 8, 8, 8
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 100 X 10, 10, 10, 10
Pushups BW X 10, 6, 6, 4    
Reverse Flyes 70 X 12, 90 X 10, 100 X 8, 110 X 8
DB Press 30's X 8, 8, 8, 6
Lateral Raises 20's X 8, 8, 8, 8


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Thank you!  Much appreciated.
> 
> So today is Tues!  You ready to hit some iron???   Watcha training?



Chest and delts here. 

Thursday will be legs and Saturday is back and arms. 



Jdobbs91 said:


> very nice



Thank you!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Curt-
> feeling better?



Yes, thanks.

Two weeks of self-medicating (unsuccessfully) with NyQuil and cough drops and other OTC remedies and then about a week on antibiotics. The doctor said it was a sinus infection. 

I was coughing my lungs out. No headache or nausea but aching and hacking. 

Anyway, that's over and I was in the gym tonight.


----------



## Burr (Dec 14, 2010)

Afrin Nasal Spray has worked for me for years BUT, don't use to much it's habit forming.
Like twice a day.

Kirkland Nasal Spray is the same.

Try it.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 14, 2010)

Yay Curt,

glad you're back!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2010)

Burr said:


> Try it.



Thanks!



Nightowl said:


> Yay Curt,
> 
> glad you're back!



 It does feel good to be back in the gym.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> It does feel good to be back in the gym.


 
Looks good for your first day back. 

And I'm with you, it does feel really good.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Well, I got back in the gym but I'm pathetically weak (actually, nothing so unusual there ).
> 
> 193.4 lbs.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah for getting back in!  Good baseline, next time, beat the logbook!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It does feel good to be back in the gym.



whats the goal for 2011 Curt?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> whats the goal for 2011 Curt?


Curt told me he was hoping 2011 would bring porn stardom, or at least an audition!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Curt told me he was hoping 2011 would bring porn stardom, or at least an audition!


 
His name does lend itself. 

Plus he's becoming fond of Test boosters now. 

I think your onto something, might have to search youtube he may already be out in the net.


----------



## Burr (Dec 16, 2010)

He will need an extension and a REAL supporter. Maybe one of those "PUMP UP THINGIES"!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 17, 2010)

How'd today go???


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2010)

196 lbs. 

*Tuesday, December 21, 2010*

DB Bench 50's X 10, 60's X 8, 7  
Incline DB Bench 50's X 8, 8, 55's X 4  
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 110 X 10, 10, 10
Pushups BW X 10, 8, 7
Reverse Flyes 90 X 12, 100 X 10, 110 X 10
DB Press 35's X 8, 8, 7
Lateral Raises 20's X 10, 8, 8


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Looks good for your first day back.
> 
> And I'm with you, *it does feel really good.*



Yes!



IslandGirl said:


> Yeah for getting back in!  Good baseline, next time, *beat the logbook!!!*



I used that recommendation as my goal for tonight's benching. Did less sets, but completed more reps per set completed and weight used. 



juggernaut said:


> whats the goal for 2011 Curt?



A 200# bench for one.



JerseyDevil said:


> Curt told me he was hoping 2011 would bring *porn stardom*, or at least an audition!



But, yeah, an "audition" would be good. lol



omerta2010 said:


> His name does lend itself.
> 
> Plus he's becoming fond of Test boosters now.
> 
> *I think your onto something, might have to search youtube he may already be out in the net.*



lmao No!

All my YouTube videos are G Rated and listed as "Comedy". See link below for my YT channel. 



Burr said:


> He will need an extension and a REAL supporter. Maybe one of those "PUMP UP THINGIES"!



CGI.  Or a stunt double.



IslandGirl said:


> How'd today go???



I cut myself short on time but I did beat the logbook. (Though, again, I cut to three sets so it was less work so far as foot/pounds?)


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

You'll get the 200 early in the year. Gonna have to bump that up for end of the year goal. 

Any plans for the holidays?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2010)

^ I'll be visiting family. My uncle and I normally get together. He's like a big brother/father figure. Great guy. His daughter and her family's home is the usual gathering place. Food, family, and friends!

And lifting!

192.6 lbs.

*Thursday, December 23, 2010*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 135 X 10, 10, 155 X 8, 165 X 6, 4  
Leg Press 180 X 15, 270 X 15, 360 X 10
Leg Curls 120 X 10, 140 X 10, 160 X 10

Gold's is open until 12 today. Doing back and arms.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2010)

To you and your family Merry Christmas bruhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> To you and your family Merry Christmas bruhhhhhhhhhh!!!!



haHA  You, too, juggernaut!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*

And computer geek or addicted fool that I am...

Planet Fitness is open until 2 p.m.

Doesn't look like I'm making it to Gold's. 

Back and arms at the purple palace.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas buddy.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2010)

192.6 lbs.

*Friday, December 24, 2010*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 7, 4, 3
Seated Rows 130 X 10, 10, 10
Pulldowns 100 X 10, 130 X 10, 10
DB Rows 50 X 10, 55 X 10, 60 X 8
DB Curls 35's X 10, 10, 10
Triceps Pushdowns 100 X 10, 130 X 8, 8    
Seated Incline DB Curls 25's X 8, 5 
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 45 X 12, 8


----------



## Burr (Dec 25, 2010)

Enjoy my friend,

Merry Christmas


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> To you and your family Merry Christmas bruhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


 What he said. 
"bruhhhhhhhhhh!!!!" - optional....


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Aloha Curt!  How was your Christmas?  What did you get from Santa?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

You'll be hitting that 200 in no time!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey! Where you at???


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Merry Christmas buddy.



Merry Christmas and Happy New Year (on the way)!!!



Burr said:


> Enjoy my friend,
> 
> Merry Christmas



Thank you, Burr!  Same to you!



Burner02 said:


> What he said.
> "bruhhhhhhhhhh!!!!" - optional....



lol Cool. Merry Christmas, Burner!



IslandGirl said:


> Aloha Curt!  How was your Christmas?  *What did you get from Santa?*









Seriously, my Christmas was great. Lots of good food and laughs with family!



JerseyDevil said:


> You'll be hitting that 200 in no time!



We'll see, but I appreciate the encouragement more than you know! 



IslandGirl said:


> Hey! *Where you at???*



Ouch. _Quit that!_ lol

Right here!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

4:00 am?  Wow, you get up early!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Seriously, my Christmas was great. Lots of good food and laughs with family!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2010)

^  It's all about the laughter. 



JerseyDevil said:


> 4:00 am?  Wow, you get up early!



I'm on holiday break until the new year. Not sure I had even been to bed at that time. lol

Chest and shoulders today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here this should help:


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

But honestly you've made good gains in strength and managed one hell of a diet down as well this last year. Be proud of what you've done so far, your only competing against yourself.

Hell even Arnold hasn't be able to maintain that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Hell even Arnold hasn't be able to maintain that.


Exactly!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Here this should help:



That big blank space did have a calming effect. Thank you. 



omerta2010 said:


> But honestly you've made good gains in strength and managed one hell of a diet down as well this last year. Be proud of what you've done so far, your only competing against yourself.
> 
> *Hell even Arnold hasn't be able to maintain that.*
> 
> ...



Somehow that's small consolation. lol

But I agree, omerta, I'm only competing against myself.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2010)

Crazy what little things can do for your spirit or attitude. Wore my shell toes and black socks to the gym tonight. No, I didn't burn up the gym with lifting intensity, but did have a great nostalgic feel.

Check out the Seventies and Franco Columbu, former Mr. Olympia.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2010)

197.6 lbs. 

*Tuesday, December 28, 2010*

DB Bench 60's X 8, 8, 65's X 4, 4
Incline DB Bench 55's X 8, 8, 8  
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 115 X 10, 10, 10
Pushups BW X 10, 10, 10
Reverse Flyes 105 X 12, 115 X 10, 120 X 10
DB Press 35's X 10, 10, 5  
Lateral Raises 20's X 10, 10, 10


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with omerta.^^^You just be the best YOU that you can be.  You're not in a race.  You're going at your own pace.  Be proud of how far you have come.  Failure is not an option.


----------



## Burr (Dec 29, 2010)

Keep Pumping Dude


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Crazy what little things can do for your spirit or attitude. Wore my shell toes and black socks to the gym tonight. No, I didn't burn up the gym with lifting intensity, but did have a great nostalgic feel.
> 
> Check out the Seventies and Franco Columbu, former Mr. Olympia.


Hey look!
Its RUN DMC Curt James!
yeah! The little known, silent singing sensation of the 80's legondary rap group!|
Now....let's go back, back, BACK! to that awesome song in ode to his shoes!

My Adidas
walk through concert doors
and roam all over coliseum floors
I stepped on stage, at Live Aid
All the people gave an applause that paid
And out of speakers I did speak
I wore my sneakers but I'm not a sneak
My Adidas cuts the sand of a foreign land
with mic in hand I cold took command
my Adidas and me both askin P
we make a good team my Adidas and me
we get around together, rhyme forever
and we won't be mad when worn in bad weather
My Adidas..
My Adidas..
My Adidas

standin on 2 Fifth St.
funky fresh and yes cold on my feet
with no shoe string in em, I did not win em
I bought em off the Ave with the tags still in em
I like to sport em that's why I bought em
a sucker tried to steal em so I caught em and I thwart em
and I walk down the street and I bop to the beat
with Lee on my legs and adidas on my feet
and now I just standin here shooting the gif
me and D and my Adidas standing on 2 Fifth
My Adidas..
My Adidas..

Now
me and my Adidas do the illest things
we like to stomp out pimps with diamond rings
we slay all suckers who perpetrate
and lay down law from state to state
we travel on gravel, drit road or street
I wear my Adidas when I rock the beat
on stage front page every show I go
it's Adidas on my feet high top or low
My Adidas..
My Adidas..

Now the Adidas I possess for one man is rare
myself homeboy got 50 pair
got blue and black cause I like to chill
and yellow and green when it's time to get ill
got a pair that I wear when I'm playin ball
with the heal inside make me 10 feet tall
my Adidas only bring good news
and they are not used as selling shoes
they're black and white, white with black stripe
the ones I like to wear when I rock the mic
on the strength of our famous university
we took the beat from the street and put it on TV
my Adidas are seen on the movie screen
Hoyywood knows we're good if you know what I mean
we started in the alley, now we chill in Cali
and I won't trade my Adidas for a ??
My Adidas..


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2010)

*Happy New Year to my IronMagazine Family!*



IslandGirl said:


> I agree with omerta.^^^You just be the best YOU that you can be.  You're not in a race.  You're going at your own pace.  *Be proud of how far you have come.  Failure is not an option.*



  Thank you, IslandGirl!



Burr said:


> Keep Pumping Dude



What's up, Burr? Happy New Year (almost here)!



Burner02 said:


> Hey look!
> Its RUN DMC Curt James!
> yeah! The little known, silent singing sensation of the 80's legondary rap group!|
> Now....let's go back, back, BACK! to that awesome song in ode to his shoes!
> ...



Awesome! And, yes, the shell toes were the thing when I was in high school! 






YouTube Video











haHA


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2010)

196.2 lbs.

*Wednesday, December 29, 2010*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 135 X 10, 165 X 8, 185 X 4, 4 
Leg Press 180 X 15, 270 X 15, 360 X 12, 450 X 8   
Leg Extensions 100 X 10, 140 X 10, 180 X 10, 10, 200 X 10 
Leg Curls 120 X 10, 150 X 10, 170 X 8, 8


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> :
> Awesome! And, yes, the shell toes were the thing when I was in high school!
> 
> 
> ...



Curt how old are you? I'm 43 and I remember when Adidas were king and the red and black Jordans just came out of nowhere.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

All Day I Dream About Sex.


----------



## DaMayor (Dec 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> All Day I Dream About Sex.



*TMI*


Hey Curt, hope all is well...looking good, bruddah.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

lol  Jugger cracks me up!  So random.  hahaha

Hi Curt!  Peeking in to see if you're behaving.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> lol  Jugger cracks me up!  So random.  hahaha
> 
> Hi Curt!  Peeking in to see if you're behaving.



Quit peeking. Curt's not a perv like you.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt *how old are you?* I'm 43 and I remember when Adidas were king and the red and black Jordans just came out of nowhere.



I'm 48. Grew up wearing "bo-bo's", those orange canvas sneakers with the big white plastic toe?  

Bo-bo's were great incentive to save my money and buy my own clothing. 



juggernaut said:


> *A*ll *D*ay *I* *D*ream *A*bout *S*ex.



haHA  I haven't seen or heard that expression since junior high! lol



DaMayor said:


> *TMI*
> 
> 
> Hey Curt, hope all is well...looking good, bruddah.



Thaz not TMI, that's _NOSTALGIA!_ 

It's going well. A few more vacation days and then back to the grind. 



IslandGirl said:


> lol  Jugger cracks me up!  So random.  hahaha
> 
> Hi Curt!  *Peeking in to see if you're behaving.*



I am! I am! _See for yourself._ 

193.8 lbs.

*Thursday, December 30, 2010*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 8, 6, 4
Pulldowns 100 X 10, 150 X 8, 140 X 10
Seated Rows 130 X 12, 140 X 10, 150 X 10 
DB Rows 50 X 10, 60 X 10, 65 X 10, 8
DB Curls 35's X 12, 40's X 8, 8
Triceps Pushdowns 60 X 10, 10, 10
Seated Incline DB Curls 25's X 10, 10, 7
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 45 X 15, 50 X 10, 10         



juggernaut said:


> Quit peeking. *Curt's not a perv like you.*



HEY, SPEAK FOR YOURSELF!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I am! I am! _See for yourself._
> 
> 193.8 lbs.
> 
> ...


 

Nice session!  Back and Arms.  Wow!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2010)

Bo Bos?? I havent heard that term since like 6th grade! Holy shit! I missed that fad. I was in the big glasses, floppy adidas, I did get the parachute pants thing though.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2010)

I missed the parachute pants....all I could do to get 501's....

How are the legs treating you today?


----------



## Burr (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year
From tomorrow


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> All Day I Dream About Sex.


 





YouTube Video


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

*´¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
*...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
*¨`*•♫..•::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*•♫.•
*...* ::::::::╚════*☆.¸.☆*'════╝ ::::::::*...*
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥.•*´¨`*• .​


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy New Year, Curt! Nice workouts. I need to get back to keeping my journal soon...


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> 196.2 lbs.
> 
> *Wednesday, December 29, 2010*
> 
> ...


 
These numbers keep getting bigger bro!!


----------



## Burr (Jan 4, 2011)

Keep Pumping Curt


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

Where is Curt at?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Where is Curt at?



Taco Bell...


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2011)

im looking forward to seeing what your new avatar pic will be


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2011)

I am so sorry to having been so late in my return, but there was this guy who didn't remember everything he'd written or said, and I having a ton of people on my back...finally had to say fairwell, so now I am here and ready to meet  with my online outloud workout role model...hopefully daily unless the karma god has an appointment with me




love to you Mr. James


----------



## Curt James (Jan 5, 2011)

197 lbs. 

*Tuesday, January 4, 2011*

DB Bench 65's X 7, 7, 70's X 3, 3 
Incline DB Bench 55's X 9, 9, 10
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 120 X 12, 130 X 10, 140 X 10
Pushups BW X 12, 12, 10
Reverse Flyes 115 X 12, 130 X 12, 150 X 6
DB Press 40's X 9, 6, 5


----------



## Curt James (Jan 5, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Nice session!



Thank you!



juggernaut said:


> Bo Bos?? I havent heard that term since like 6th grade! Holy shit! I missed that fad. I was in the big glasses, floppy adidas, I did get the parachute pants thing though.



Bo bos to me means just cheap unpopular sneakers. lol

I remember "painter pants" were the "in" thing. And, yeah, straight leg Levi's.



Burr said:


> Happy New Year
> From tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



Happy 2011, everyone! 



vortrit said:


> Happy New Year, Curt! Nice workouts. I need to get back to keeping my journal soon...



HNY to you, too, and thank you! Let's get that journal rolling again!



M-Rods said:


> These numbers keep getting bigger bro!!



Thanks, Mike!



Burr said:


> Keep Pumping Curt







IslandGirl said:


> *Where *is Curt at?



IN THE GYM!



vortrit said:


> Taco Bell...



Okay, _and _Taco Bell. heh 



davegmb said:


> im looking forward to seeing what your new avatar pic will be







Nightowl said:


> I am so sorry to having been so late in my return, but there was this guy who didn't remember everything he'd written or said, and I having a ton of people on my back...finally had to say fairwell, so now I am here and ready to meet  with my online outloud workout role model...hopefully daily unless the karma god has an appointment with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love to you as well, Nightowl. All the best in 2011! And NO _karmic appointments_ unless they're favorable to you!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Bo bos to me means just cheap unpopular sneakers. lol
> 
> I remember "painter pants" were the "in" thing. And, yeah, straight leg Levi's.


 
Do you remember the Member's Only jackets?  lol  That was super popular.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah, good to see you've returned, Mr. James. How's school treatin' ya? (assuming that it is back in session)

Since I am again on the diet wagooon, I will now be able to spend more time Ho'ing up your journal......again.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2011)

197.2 lbs.

*Thursday, January 8, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 9, 7, 6
Pulldowns 120 X 10, 140 X 10, 130 X 10
DB Rows 60 X 10, 10, 10
Seated Rows 140 X 12, 145 X 10, 150 X 10
*DB Curls 40's X 10, 10, 8
*Triceps Pushdowns 65 X 10, 10, 10  
* Superset
+Seated Incline DB Curls 25's X 8, 6 
+Single DB Overhead triceps extension 50 X 10, 10
+ Superset


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> *Do you remember the Member's Only jackets?*  lol  That was super popular.



haHA I do! 



DaMayor said:


> Ah, good to see you've returned, Mr. James. How's school treatin' ya? (assuming that it is back in session)
> 
> Since *I am again on the diet wagooon, I will now be able to spend more time Ho'ing up your journal......again.*



Excellent news!

School is treating me well. Grateful that I have a job.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## davegmb (Jan 11, 2011)

Id prefer it if bodybuilders went back to Arnie's shape like in your avatar instead of freakish like Cutler and coleman.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 11, 2011)

There you are!  You came back to us.  lol  Hope you're having a great week so far.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2011)

He has always been with us in mind and spirit!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2011)

198.2 lbs. 

*Tuesday, January 11, 2011*

DB Bench 70's X 6, 4, 65 X 5, 5
Incline DB Bench 60's X 5, 55's X 7, 7, 6
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 140 X 10, 10, 8
Pushups BW X 15, 15, 10
Reverse Flyes 130 X 12, 140 X 10, 150 X 8
DB Press 40's X 10, 7, 6


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



I do love some Taco Bell!



davegmb said:


> Id prefer it if bodybuilders went back to Arnie's shape like in your avatar instead of freakish like Cutler and coleman.



Agreed. 



IslandGirl said:


> There you are!  You came back to us.  lol * Hope you're having a great week so far.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!


----------



## Burr (Jan 11, 2011)

He means like me Curt!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Do you remember the Member's Only jackets? lol That was super popular.


I just remember the scene in Shallow Hal:
Rosemary: Is that a Member's Only jacket? 
Mauricio: Yes. 
Rosemary: So what are you, the last member?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2011)

Curt still has his. Wears it everyday. 
JCPenney : Members Only Jacket


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2011)

Burr said:


> He means like me Curt!!!!!



Awesome! 



Burner02 said:


> I just remember the scene in Shallow Hal:
> Rosemary: Is that a Member's Only jacket?
> Mauricio: Yes.
> Rosemary: So what are you, the last member?








YouTube Video











haHA I've never seen that flick. Will have to add it to my must see list!



juggernaut said:


> Curt still has his. Wears it everyday.
> JCPenney : Members Only Jacket



It mekks me luk _sexay!_


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2011)

Dude, its a pisser of a movie.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 12, 2011)

My goodness, you sure can wear it well!


Nice to see you on the raise again, Mr. James


----------



## Burr (Jan 12, 2011)

That is funny, THAT IS FUNNY.

Damn that is funny. I wonder if it could help Curt?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dude was checking out the Planet Fitness thread and happedn upon your Lunk Alarm video.

I'm starting to think you have issues with the cable machine. 

Have you a good weekend.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 14, 2011)

hahaha.  Nice jacket Curt!  Go out on the town tonight dood!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Dude, its a pisser of a movie.



I've added it to my must-see list! 



Nightowl said:


> My goodness, you sure can wear it well!
> 
> 
> *Nice to see you on the raise again, Mr. James*



Thank you! 



Burr said:


> That is funny, THAT IS FUNNY.
> 
> Damn that is funny. *I wonder if it could help Curt?*



Burr, some people just can't be helped! 



omerta2010 said:


> Dude was checking out the Planet Fitness thread and happedn upon your Lunk Alarm video.
> 
> *I'm starting to think you have issues with the cable machine.*
> 
> Have you a good weekend.



The triceps extensions was legit grip failure or slip while the pulldown  was a prank designed to set off the lunk alarm. Didn't happen, though. I  had to walk up to the front desk and request that the alarm be  activated. Wtf? And people say Planet Fitness is touchy. D'OH! It really  is a location-by-location thing. 

I have two gyms. One is the local Gold's and the other is a PF near my  work. But the PF was formerly a World Gym. The Planet Fitness mindset  has obviously not been fully adopted, thank jeebus!



IslandGirl said:


> hahaha.  Nice jacket Curt!  Go out on the town tonight dood!



Stylish, eh? 

And now for something completely different... WORKOUTS!!!

196.2 lbs.

*Thursday, January 13, 2011*

Squats 135 X 10, 185 X 6, 205 X 3, 1, 185 X 6, 3, 4         

199 lbs.

*Sunday, January 16, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 10, 7, 6 
Pulldowns 125 X 10, 145 X 10, 155 X 8 
Seated Rows 145 X 12, 155 X 12, 165 X 10 
DB Rows 60 X 12, 12, 10

(Superset)
DB Curls 40's X 10, 10, 10
Triceps Pushdowns 65 X 12, 12, 8

(Superset)
Seated Incline DB Curls 20's X 8, 10
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 50 X 12, 10


----------



## Burr (Jan 16, 2011)

Keep Pumping Curt


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2011)

I almost want to join Planet Fitness just to see if I set off the Lunk Alarm


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2011)

Burr, will do!  Hope all is going well for you and yours.

JerseyDevil, you'd REALLY have to slam a weight down to get "lunk alarmed" at the Planet Fitness on Paxton Street in Harrisburg, PA. They rarely hit the alarm. I had to walk up to the front desk and REQUEST they hit it so I could have the alarm go off as a joke in my YouTube video! 

196 lbs. 

*Tuesday, January 18, 2011*

DB Bench 70's X 6, 6, 6
Incline DB Bench 55's X 12, 7, 8
DB Flyes (Pec Deck) 140 X 10, 10, 10
Pushups BW X 16, 10, 8
Reverse Flyes 140 X 10, 10, 10
DB Press 40's X 11, 7, 7


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey curt, hows the training going, you still taking super dmz?


----------



## Burr (Jan 19, 2011)

Keep Pumping Dude!

How old are you now Kid?


----------



## sirmattiep (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing gains!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> JerseyDevil, you'd REALLY have to slam a weight down to get "lunk alarmed" at the Planet Fitness on Paxton Street in Harrisburg, PA. They rarely hit the alarm.


That's a good thing!  Bet Juggs could set it off


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hey curt, hows the training going, you still taking super dmz?



I want to get blood work done and then take the remainder of my bottle. Only did 10mg per day the first time. Planning on 20mg per day this go (10mg a.m. and 10mg p.m.).

Gained 10# the first time. I love DMZ!



Burr said:


> Keep Pumping Dude!
> 
> How old are you now Kid?



Hey, Burr! Still 48. Will be 49 in August _if _I make it that far. 



sirmattiep said:


> Amazing gains!



There's not one thing amazing about me. Well, I'd like to lay claim to an amazing sense of humor? 

Welcome to IronMagazine and thank you for the compliment all the same, *Sir Mattie P!*



JerseyDevil said:


> That's a good thing!  *Bet Juggs could set it off*



*NO DOUBT!* 


199.4 lbs.

*Thursday, January 20, 2011*

 Squats Olympic 135 X 10, 185 X 6, 195 X 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
 Leg Press 360 X 15, 450 X 12, 540 X 4


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

Now that's alot of squat sets. 

You forgot hamstrings dude!! **knock on wood** since I've been back and put a bigger priority on them I finally am squating without knee pain. So just be careful.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

^ I ran out of time. Need to give myself two hours but always show up an hour or an hour and a half before closing. Dumb, dumb, dumb!

196.4 lbs.

*Saturday, January 22, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 11, 8, 5 
Pulldowns 125 X 10, 145 X 10, 5 
Seated Rows 150 X 12, 12, 12
DB Rows 60 X 10, 13, 10

(Superset)
DB Curls 40's X 12, 10, 10
Triceps Pushdowns 65 X 12, 10, 12 

(Superset)
Seated Incline DB Curls 20's X 10, 10
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 50 X 12, 10


----------



## Burr (Jan 22, 2011)

Keep Pumping, you're getting to be a *Big Boy*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

^ lol Thanks, Burr. 

My waistline agrees with you!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

A did you know fact; Curt was the name of William the Conqueror's 1066-1087 son lol, now i bet you didnt see that coming in your journal  read it today lol


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> A did you know fact; Curt was the name of William the Conqueror's 1066-1087 son lol, now i *bet you didnt see that coming in your journal*  read it today lol



lmao  No, I did not!

From Wikipedia: 

William is known to have had nine children, though Matilda, a tenth  daughter who died a virgin, appears in some sources. Several other  unnamed daughters are also mentioned as being betrothed to notable  figures of that time. Despite rumours to the contrary (such as claims  that William Peverel was a bastard of William)[28] there is no evidence that he had any illegitimate children.[29]


Robert *Curt*hose (1054???1134), Duke of Normandy, married Sybil of Conversano, daughter of Geoffrey of Conversano.
Richard (c. 1055 ??? c. 1081), Duke of Bernay, killed by a stag in New Forest.
Adeliza (or Alice) (c. 1055 ??? c. 1065), reportedly betrothed to Harold II of England.
Cecilia (or Cecily) (c. 1056???1126), Abbess of Holy Trinity, Caen.
William "Rufus" (c. 1056???1100), King of England, killed by an arrow in New Forest.
Agatha (c. 1064???1079), betrothed to Alfonso VI of Castile.
Constance (c. 1066???1090), married Alan IV Fergent, Duke of Brittany; poisoned, possibly by her own servants.
Adela (c. 1067???1137), married Stephen, Count of Blois.
Henry "Beauclerc" (1068???1135), King of England, married Edith of Scotland, daughter of Malcolm III of Scotland. His second wife was Adeliza of Leuven.

Funnier still, my father's name is William. And William is my middle name.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2011)

Thinking of increasing the amount of workouts in my split. Currently working out Tuesday (chest and delts), Thursday (legs), and Saturday (back and arms).

The new split would be:

Monday: Chest
Tuesday: Back
Wednesday: Legs
Thursday: Off
Friday: Arms
Saturday: Delts
Sunday: Off


----------



## Burr (Jan 26, 2011)

1. If you have the time!
2. you ain't no spring chicken!
3, your body needs rest.

Bet the tape says three days are better in two months!

Keep Pumping Dude


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a suggestion:

Monday: Back (since monday is national chest day)
Tuesday: Chest
Wednesday: Arms
Thursday: Off
Friday: Legs
Saturday: Delts
Sunday: Off

This way you'd have at least 3 days between back and legs as those are typically the hardest on the whole body so take more recovery time. 

awesome your schedule is opening up so you can hit the gym more.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

"AINT NO SPRING CHICKEN" haha bit harsh, you can do it Curt lol

If i could do 4 days (which i cant because of work and my body needs more rest then that) i would do the Dorian Yates split and workout off blood and guts, looks great and is on youtube. His split is:

workout 1
back

workout 2
chest and bi's

workout 3
legs

workout 4
shoulders and triceps


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Thinking of increasing the amount of workouts in my split. Currently working out Tuesday (chest and delts), Thursday (legs), and Saturday (back and arms).
> 
> The new split would be:
> 
> ...



My thought would be to do 
Day 1
chest/back [calves standing-low reps/high weight]
Day 2
hams/biceps
Day 3
quads/triceps/calves [seated-higher reps]
Day 4 
rest/active recovery
Day 5
repeat day 1
Day 6
repeat day 2
Day 7
Off


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> If i could do 4 days (which i cant because of work and my body needs more rest then that) i would do the Dorian Yates split and workout off blood and guts, looks great and is on youtube. His split is:


 
I ripped these all into AVI's if anybody wants them let me know.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Now that's alot of squat sets.
> *
> You forgot hamstrings dude!!* **knock on wood** since I've been back and put a bigger priority on them I finally am squating without knee pain. So just be careful.
> 
> Have a great weekend.



Got 'em tonight, but just a few sets and, yeah, at the expense of leg presses. D'OH!



Curt James said:


> Thinking of increasing the amount of workouts in my split. Currently working out Tuesday (chest and delts), Thursday (legs), and Saturday (back and arms).
> 
> The new split would be:
> 
> ...



I've already flip-flopped on arms and delts (see below)



Burr said:


> 1. If you have the time!
> 2. you ain't no spring chicken!
> 3, your body needs rest.
> 
> ...



I should be able to handle it. Less body parts per day will balance things out in a way. _Plus _more intensity with (hopefully) added sets per individual body part.



omerta2010 said:


> awesome your *schedule is opening up* so you can hit the gym more.



More like I'm being not so lazy. lol



davegmb said:


> "AINT NO SPRING CHICKEN" haha bit harsh, you can do it Curt lol
> 
> If i could do 4 days (which i cant because of work and my body needs more rest then that) i would do the Dorian Yates split and workout off blood and guts, looks great and is on youtube.



Well, I _ain't_ no spring chicken. lol 



juggernaut said:


> My thought would be to do (snip)



Love you, coach, but... *#### *CALVES!



omerta2010 said:


> I ripped these all into AVI's if anybody wants them let me know.



AVI's are movies, right?

Sincerely,
curt notTECH

P.S. 

202.8 lbs.

*Thursday, January 27, 2011*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 135 X 10, 185 X 7, 205 X 5, 5, 5, 4, 3
Leg Curls 140 X 10, 10, 150 X 8, 8, 160 X 8 

Going to finish this week with Saturday's back and arms. Come Monday am planning on a new split to follow this set-up:

Monday Chest
Tuesday Back
Wednesday Legs
Thursday Off
Friday Shoulders
Saturday Arms
Sunday Off

I might switch chest and back days and _maaaaybe _do calves, but I'm doubting it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

pussy.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2011)

lol

What's that saying?

"You are what you eat!"


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

Fuck calves????


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Fuck calves????


 
Curt seems to prefers the chicken look.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> AVI's are movies, right?


 
can be, but these aren't his resolution but the nice part is you can watch them without youtube so no advertising and don't need internet to watch them. Right click and do "save as" to download these.

Blood and Guts Trainer - Back
Blood and Guts Trainer - Check and Biceps
Blood and Guts Trainer - Delts and Triceps
Blood and Guts Trainer - Legs Pt 1
Blood and Guts Trainer - Legs Pt 2
Blood and Guts Trainer - Tips

All in one zip file for faster downloading.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

Error (404)
We can't find the page you're looking for. Check out our FAQ or forums for help. Or maybe you should try heading home.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oops damn network at work is so damn slow. The avi's all work, but the zip is still syncing with the server. Should be done in about an hour.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> What's that saying?
> 
> "You are what you eat!"


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 29, 2011)

I have fios and it zipped by...you all suck. I am great. 
That is all.


----------



## jizwood125 (Jan 30, 2011)

wow,so awesome.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2011)

201.2 lbs.

*Saturday, January 29, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 11, 8, 7, 4
Seated Rows (Body Masters machine) 115 X 12, 130 X 12, 145 X 10, 160 X 10, 175 X 8
Pulldowns (Body Masters) 100 X 10, 115 X 10, 10, 10, 130 X 8, 10, 8

(Superset)
DB Curls 40's X 12, 10, 8
Triceps Pushdowns (Body Masters)
55 X 12, 70 X 8, 8

(Superset)
Seated Incline DB Curls 20's X 15, 12, 12 
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 50 X 15, 12, 12


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Fuck calves????



My calves are bigger than my biceps, so what's the point of training a body part that's 1) never seen, 2) already ahead of my neck and arm for size, 3) _somethingsomething!_ 

Seriously, I've reconsidered and will add some sets of calves to my leg day. #### *YOU!*



omerta2010 said:


> Curt seems to prefers the chicken look.



_bawk_

#### you, too.



omerta2010 said:


> can be, but these aren't his resolution but the nice part is you can watch them without youtube so no advertising and don't need internet to watch them. *Right click and do "save as" to download these.*
> 
> Blood and Guts Trainer - Back
> Blood and Guts Trainer - Check and Biceps
> ...



You're trying to destroy my Interwebz, aren't you? 



JerseyDevil said:


>







jizwood125 said:


> wow,so awesome.



And #### you, three!  You're padding your post count by visiting my journal!

_Ahem._ I meant...

WELCOME TO IRONMAGAZINE
BODYBUILDING FORUMS!​


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You're trying to destroy my Interwebz, aren't you?





Damn you caught my diabolical plan to take over the internet one PC at a time. **evil laugh**

Come on chicken, click it


----------



## Burr (Jan 31, 2011)

Keep Pumping Big Guy!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2011)

^ Thank you, Burr!

201.8 lbs.

*January 31, 2011*

DB Bench 65's X 9, 8, 7, 6 
Incline DB Bench 60's X 5, 7, 7, 55's X 10
Pec Deck 150 X 10, 8, 140 X 10, 10, 120 X 10, 100 X 10
Pushups BW X 18, 12, 12


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2011)

*I will have my reeeeevvvennnnnnge!!!*



omerta2010 said:


> Damn you caught my diabolical plan to take over the internet one PC at a time. **evil laugh**
> 
> Come on chicken, click it



heh 

I'm typing this post from _an Internet cafe_ as my laptop was *destroyed *30 minutes ago when I clicked omerta's link.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like a nice chest workout. I pulled a chest muscle last week - incredibly painful!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> heh
> 
> I'm typing this post from _an Internet cafe_ as my laptop was *destroyed *30 minutes ago when I clicked omerta's link.


 
That's from all the porn sites you surf.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Looks like a nice chest workout. I pulled a chest muscle last week - incredibly painful!



Get well soon!



omerta2010 said:


> That's from all the porn sites you surf.



I'm an angel.


----------



## Burr (Feb 1, 2011)

You Lie!

Just Pump


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2011)

No, seriously. Totally an angel. I sh1t halos. See? I substituted the i there for a number 1. 

_Angelic._


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2011)

202.6 lbs.

*Tuesday, February 1, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 8, 6, 5, 4
Pulldowns 100 X 10, 120 X 10, 130 X 10, 140 X 8, 150 X 8
Seated Rows 120 X 10, 140 X 10, 160 X 10, 170 X 10 
DB Rows 50 X 10, 60 X 10


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> 202.6 lbs.
> 
> *Tuesday, February 1, 2011*
> 
> ...


 

Is this the new routine? looks short and sweet so i guess 5 times a week wouldnt be so bad, still my body doesnt seem to like more then 3 or 4 max, i get riddled with DOMS.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> 202.6 lbs.
> 
> *Tuesday, February 1, 2011*
> 
> ...


You are doing that 12 week contest right?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> No, seriously. Totally an angel. I sh1t halos. See? I substituted the i there for a number 1.
> 
> _Angelic._



shit. fuck. asshole. 

I just curse.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

We are passing each other in the weight department.  199.4 lbs this am....


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Is this the new routine? looks short and sweet so i guess 5 times a week wouldnt be so bad, still my body doesnt seem to like more then 3 or 4 max, i get riddled with DOMS.



Yes, new split. 



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> You are doing that 12 week contest right?



I'm always up for annoying "Mike Arnold" and that seemed to be the ticket. lulz



juggernaut said:


> shit. fuck. asshole.
> 
> I just curse.



And you, my friend, do not have idiots forwarding your posts to your supervisor saying you're not fit to be employed. lol As an elementary school art teacher I am careful to avoid using such terrible language. (_See?_ *ANGELIC, I TELL YOU!* Plus I did calves tonight in your honor, you miserable #####.  )



JerseyDevil said:


> We are passing each other in the weight department.  199.4 lbs this am....



My _waistline _could go for a few weeks on keto but I'm not worrying myself over what my waistline says. lol


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2011)

205.6 lbs.

*Wednesday, February 2, 2011*

Squats Olympic bar X 15, 135 X 10, 155 X 10, 165 X 10, 170 X 10, 175 X 10
Leg Curls 140 X 10, 150 X 10, 160 X 10, 170 X 8, 8

AND, FOR JUGGERNAUT, BEHOLD... _CALVES!_
Calf Raises (Free Motion) 280 X 15, 340 X 20, 400 X 15, 15

Once again I cut myself short for time and dropped leg press and leg extensions. The squats were slow going down and then fast but controlled coming up.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> And you, my friend, do not have idiots forwarding your posts to your supervisor saying you're not fit to be employed. lol As an elementary school art teacher I am careful to avoid using such terrible language. (_See?_ *ANGELIC, I TELL YOU!* Plus I did calves tonight in your honor, you miserable #####.  )


 
This is the danger of useing your real name on the web.  You have more guts than me.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

it's about time Curty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> This is the danger of useing your real name on the web.  *You have more guts than me.*



Not sure it's guts so much as an _unfamiliarity _with Internet idiots. lol

Some people are just incredibly childish. And vindictive. Oh, well.



juggernaut said:


> it's about time *Curty!!!!!!!!!*



haHAHAH  My one younger brother called me that all growing up. 

A calf shot for you, big guy! lulz


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

still thinks that's a badass tattoo. Look cooler once you supersize those chicken legs. 

j/k


----------



## Burr (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Bird Legs!

I told you about that school thing years ago, remember?

Keep Pumping Big Guy

Damn it's hot down here but we may get a cool front. I'll have to put on a Tee Shirt!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2011)

big biiiiiird


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2011)

^ I will kill you all.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> 205.6 lbs.
> 
> *Wednesday, February 2, 2011*
> 
> ...



Excellent squatting, Curt.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you.

(I'm still killing them all.)


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2011)

Violence never solved most anything Curty. You got issues brother. Lay off the superdrol.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

YouTube Video











Your about as terrifying as this guy. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Burr (Feb 4, 2011)

Curt, you need get more sleep to grow.
As ugly as you are maybe you should pull a sheet over you head in bed so sleep can sneak up on you.

Pump Guy Pump!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

_Kid, see the psychiatrist, room 604."_

_And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill. I mean, I wanna, I_
_wanna kill. Kill. I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and_
_guts and veins in my teeth. Eat dead burnt bodies. I mean kill, Kill,_
_KILL, KILL." And I started jumpin up and down yelling, "KILL, KILL," and_
_he started jumpin up and down with me and we was both jumping up and down_
_yelling, "KILL, KILL." And the sargent came over, pinned a medal on me,_
_sent me down the hall, said, "You're our boy."_

_Didn't feel too good about it._

*-*Alice's Restaurant Massacree, Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Curt James (Feb 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Violence never solved most anything Curty. You got issues brother. Lay off the superdrol.








YouTube Video













omerta2010 said:


> (snip) Your about as terrifying as this guy.
> 
> Have a great weekend.



lol I love that guy! 



Burr said:


> Curt, you need get more sleep to grow.
> *As ugly as you are maybe you should pull a sheet over your head in bed so sleep can sneak up on you.
> *
> Pump Guy Pump!



Good advice. 



JerseyDevil said:


> _Kid, see the psychiatrist, room 604."_
> 
> _And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill. I mean, I wanna, I_
> _wanna kill. Kill. I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and_
> ...








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 5, 2011)

204 lbs. 

*Friday, February 4, 2011*

(Superset)
DB Curls 40's X 12, 12, 45's X 12, 12 
Triceps Pushdowns 60 X 12, 65 X 12, 70 X 12, 12  

(Superset)
Seated Incline DB Curls 20's X 15, 15, 15
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 50 X 15, 15, 10 		

Tonight's arm workout was about an hour but I was talking with friends a good bit.

I had been doing back and arms together, but tonight was arms alone and  like a little kid I raced home to wrap a tape around my biceps after I  was done working out. D'OH! 

Pumped to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


15 7/8". lol

Oh, yes, *SIXTEEN *will be mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




202.6 lbs.

*Saturday, February 5, 2011*

Reverse Flyes 140 X 10, 10, 10, 10  
DB Press 40's X 15, 45's X 12, 50's X 7, 6, 6 
Lateral Raises 15's X 12, 12, 12
Upright Rows 50 X 12, 55 X 12, 60 X 10, 65 X 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2011)

Funny, I heard the song a million times, but never saw the movie.  Arlo could have used some Superdrol!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2011)

^ lol 

205.4 lbs.

*February 7, 2011*

Bench 135 X 5, 185 X 1, 190 X 1, 195 X 1 PR, 200 X 1 PR
Incline DB Bench 55's X 15, 12, 12






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2011)

jerseydevil said:


> you'll be hitting that 200 in no time!



YEAH, _BUDDY!!!!_


----------



## Burr (Feb 7, 2011)

Curt that's Great.

"TRY" keeping your hands open and see if it makes it a little easier?

Don't waste you strength on keeping your hands closed!

Just a thought, try it when you have time!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2011)

^ You mean a thumbless grip? I just talked to a guy at the gym tonight who dropped 225 on his chest in November. He's still babying his workouts to a degree.

I'll stick with the closed grip, good sir!

Thanks for the compliment and the recommendation, my friend. It _is _great! Hell, it's past 1 a.m. and I'm like a little kid on Christmas, can't get to sleep. lol 

This is a very big deal for me.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YEAH, _BUDDY!!!!_


Trying to get to 200 pounds? Me too but your a little farther along than me haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YEAH, _BUDDY!!!!_


 
Kick ass!!!!!!!!!! you da man.  

What's your next target?


----------



## Burr (Feb 8, 2011)

No, I didn't say anything about "Thumbless" I said don't close your hand.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome Curt!  Great job!

Honestly,  too many warm ups too close to your target.  Next time try something like 135 x 5, 150 x 2, 175 x 1, then go for it!  I bet you can do 200 twice...


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2011)

Burr said:


> Curt, you need get more sleep to grow.
> As ugly as you are maybe you should pull a sheet over you head in bed so sleep can sneak up on you.
> 
> Pump Guy Pump!



Don't fuck with Curt. he's a fucking maniac...postal worker kind of crazy.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

204 lbs.

*Tuesday, February 8, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 10, 7, 7, 5
Smith machine rows 50 X 10, 100 X 10, 10, 10    
Pulldowns 100 X 15, 110 X 10, 10, 120 X 10, 130 X 10
Seated Rows 140 X 10, 10, 150 X 10, 10  
DB Rows 55 X 10, 10, 60 X 10, 10 

203.6 lbs.

*Wednesday, February 9, 2011*

Squats 135 X 10, 155 X 10, 170 X 10
Leg Press 180 X 20, 270 X 15, 360 X 15, 450 X 15
Leg Curls 140 X 10, 150 X 10, 160 X 10
Calf Raises (Free Motion) 280 X 15, 340 X 20, 400 X 20

205.2 lbs. 

*Friday, February 11, 2011*

(Superset)
DB Curls 45's X 12, 12, 50's X 12, 10 
Triceps Pushdowns 65 X 12, 70 X 12, 12, 75 X 8   

(Superset)
Seated Incline DB Curls 20's X 15, 25's X 12, 10 
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 55 X 10, 12, 8  

Raced home like a little kid to grab ye olde tape measure. Taped my  flexed biceps at 16" pumped to the gills, hand supinated enough to  almost snap my wrist, and my fist >< pressed against my delt. LULZ  

But *sixteen*, yo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




204.4 lbs.

*Saturday, February 12, 2011*

Reverse Flyes 155 X 10, 160 X 10, 165 X 10
DB Press 45's X 15, 50's X 10, 10, 6
Lateral Raises 20's X 15, 15, 15
Upright Rows 55 X 12, 60 X 12, 65 X 12


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 12, 2011)

My gosh Mr. James you are kicking butt!

16 bicep...okay pix time

so I can luv ya!oh Mr. James, may I have your autograph?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Trying to get to 200 pounds? Me too but your a little farther along than me haha.



Had never maxed 200 in my life, so this was a BFD!!!! A *very *big deal. 



omerta2010 said:


> Kick ass!!!!!!!!!! you da man.
> 
> What's your next target?



185 for reps? Actually, my target is to get the 75's on dumbbell benches with confidence for a set of 6-8.



Burr said:


> No, I didn't say anything about "Thumbless" I said don't close your hand.



I don't understand. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome Curt!  Great job!
> 
> Honestly,*  too many warm ups too close to your target. * Next time try something like 135 x 5, 150 x 2, 175 x 1, then go for it!  I bet you can do 200 twice...



I agree, JD.

Had not expected to get the 200. Now that I know I can max that weight I'll follow your advice and pyramid as you described. 



juggernaut said:


> Don't (snip) kind of crazy.



I'm a pretty sane fellow with an odd sense of humor, my friend. And Burr is _the man_ here. Still knocking down the miles on the bike and the hours in the gym!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> My gosh Mr. James you are kicking butt!
> 
> 16 bicep...okay pix time
> 
> so I can luv ya!oh Mr. James, may I have your autograph?



LMFAO!  Autograph? Sure, but only if I get to choose where I sign!  lol


----------



## Burr (Feb 12, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> My gosh Mr. James you are kicking butt!
> 
> 16 bicep...okay pix time
> 
> so I can luv ya!oh Mr. James, may I have your autograph?



I do Orchids


----------



## Burr (Feb 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> LMFAO!  Autograph? Sure, but only if I get to choose where I sign!  lol



Dirty Young Man!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2011)

^ heh  

I'm _innocent_, I tell ya!

203.4 lbs.

*Monday, February 14, 2011*

DB Bench 65's X 10, 10, 9, 7 
Incline DB Bench 60's X 10, 10, 7 
Pec Deck 150 X 10, 10, 10, 10
Pushups BW X 10, 10, 10
Knee raises X 15, 15, 15


----------



## Burr (Feb 15, 2011)

Pump On


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 15, 2011)

With the new workout scheme it seems like your weights are going up.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

look like you are doing pretty well yourself, Curt! Keep pushing!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2011)

Burr said:


> Pump On



Sousa Day, brother!



omerta2010 said:


> With the new workout scheme it seems like your weights are going up.



I agree. Definitely am glad I switched to this split. More workouts, fewer body parts per session, more intensity per movement.



Burner02 said:


> look like you are doing pretty well yourself, Curt! Keep pushing!



Thanks, Burner!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

I predict in 6 months you'll be doing 4 plates...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I predict in 6 months you'll be doing 4 plates...



That would be awesome. Appreciate the encouragement, JD.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

Curt-
have you put up the 75's before? If you can do the 65's for 10....get the 75's grip it -n- rip it.
Is it a mental thing? 
Its probably the same as looking at when you put that next 45lb plate on bench or squat..or whatever...you look at it and make the misstake of saying: Dam, that's heavy.
You have a spotter? Go do it.
If not, go do it...
neat thing about DB's, you can't get stuck under them.


----------



## Burr (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, Be sure to rack your weights Dude's.
Your mother doesn't work here!

Pump On!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

....and wipe your nasty sweat off the bench!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2011)

And do you really have to do your curls in the squat rack?


----------



## Burr (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn man, get off the bench if you're not going to do something, shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2011)

the bench isnt there to be utilized during a conversation...thats what the water fountain is for...jeez! Get off fatass.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

...can you yell a little louder during your sets? 'Cause...that's REALLY....motivating for the rest of us...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

BTW: How many body builders does it take to change a light bulb?
3!
One to do it, and two to yell: It's all YOU, man!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, do you have to stand right in front of the rack?  I can't get to the DBs, man...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Curt-
> *have you put up the 75's before?* If you can do the 65's for 10....get the 75's grip it -n- rip it.
> Is it a mental thing?
> Its probably the same as looking at when you put that next 45lb plate on  bench or squat..or whatever...you look at it and make the misstake of  saying: Dam, that's heavy.
> ...



I have, but just for 3 or 4 reps. Will try again on Monday. Agree on the mental part! A lot of it is that psychological barrier. Still, I'm more Chihuahua than Pit Bull structurally. Definitely. Ye Olde 6 1/2" wrist and narrow shoulders is _the suck. _

Have a bench press challenge with a friend, though. Might do that. lulz

He's doing 160 for max reps and I'm doing 135 lbs.

Yeah, he's spotting me a few pounds there to make it more interesting and so, duh, he doesn't have to do 100 reps. 



Burr said:


> Hey, Be sure to rack your weights Dude's.
> Your mother doesn't work here!
> 
> Pump On!



I'm a re-rack kinda guy, Burr. 



Burner02 said:


> ....and wipe your nasty sweat off the bench!



Got it, Burner!



Pylon said:


> And do you really have to do your curls in the squat rack?



haHA  Did you see that? I actually have a "Curlz inna squat rack" YouTube somewhere. lulz



Burr said:


> Damn man, *get off the bench* if you're not going to do something, shit.



I GOTTA TEXT _SOMEWHERE!_



juggernaut said:


> the bench isnt there to be utilized during a  conversation...thats what the water fountain is for...jeez! Get off  fatass.



Planet Fitness: It's ALL about the conversation! That and pizza bagel donut day! (With Tootsie Roll toppings!)



Burner02 said:


> ...can you yell a little louder during your  sets? 'Cause...that's REALLY....motivating for the rest of us...



Imma _GRRRUUUUUUNT!_



Burner02 said:


> BTW: How many body builders does it take to change a light bulb?
> 3!
> One to do it, and two to yell: *It's all YOU, man!*



heh 



Pylon said:


> Hey, do you have to stand right in front of the rack?  I can't get to the DBs, man...



Ain't movin. I are Alpha Malez. 

206.4 lbs.

*Thursday, February 17, 2011*

Leg Press 180 X 20, 270 X 20, 360 X 20, 450 X 15, 540 X 12, 630 X 7, 7

Super set: 
Leg Curls 140 X 10, 150 X 10, 160 X 10, 10, 10
Calf Raises (Free Motion) 340 X 20, 400 X 20, 20, 20


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I have, but just for 3 or 4 reps. Will try again on Monday. Agree on the mental part! A lot of it is that psychological barrier. Still, I'm more Chihuahua than Pit Bull structurally. Definitely. Ye Olde 6 1/2" wrist and narrow shoulders is _the suck. _


I'm sorry....all I got out of that excuse was: blah, blah, blah...I suck.
the end.

Then be a rabies infested, I just fuqqed that yo quero taco bell dog, chihuahua.
Sounds like you've got a good friend there to push you thru your barrier. use that. 
Embrace the suck.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

..and here I thought there was a lot of testosterone in my journal!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 20, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> ..and here I thought there was a lot of testosterone in my journal!



I think there is more in my journal. 

Hope your having a great one Curt


----------



## redmond3 (Feb 20, 2011)

You can have an insane ab workout doesn't mean you will have killer abs of our diet isn't on point.  but you already know that . Def an interesting read


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I'm sorry....all I got out of that excuse was: blah, blah, blah...I suck.
> the end.
> 
> Then be a rabies infested, I just fuqqed that yo quero taco bell dog, chihuahua.
> ...



Mmmm.....Taco Bell....

Oh, sorry.  Were you saying something?


----------



## Burr (Feb 23, 2011)

Curt, you looked damn good in that last video #135. You were just pumping them out nice and clean.

Way to go, stay after it

Keep Pumping Guy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Mmmm.....Taco Bell....
> 
> Oh, sorry. Were you saying something?


<insert taco bell dog voice here>
I tink we're gonna need a beeger box


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I'm sorry....all I got out of that excuse was: blah, blah, blah...I suck.
> the end.
> 
> Then be a rabies infested, I just fuqqed that yo quero taco bell dog, chihuahua.
> ...



 Yes!



JerseyDevil said:


> ..and here I thought there was a lot of testosterone in my journal!



_grrr_



omerta2010 said:


> I think there is more in my journal.
> 
> *Hope your having a great one Curt*



Thanks, you too. 



redmond3 said:


> You can have an insane ab workout doesn't mean you will have killer abs of our diet isn't on point.  but you already know that . Def an interesting read



Welcome to IronMagazine, redmond! Thanks for the visit.



Pylon said:


> Mmmm.....Taco Bell....
> 
> Oh, sorry.  Were you saying something?



I _loooooove _TB!



Burr said:


> Curt, you looked damn good in that last video #135. *You were just pumping them out nice and clean.
> *
> Way to go, stay after it
> 
> Keep Pumping Guy



Felt good, Burr!



Burner02 said:


> <insert taco bell dog voice here>
> I tink we're gonna need a beeger box



haHA 






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2011)

Started keto dieting February 18. Have dropped a decent amount. Trying to trim my waist and overall body fat %.

Of course that same Friday I picked up a Charms Blow Pop a student gave me for Valentine's Day. D'OH! And today I bought some peach soda thinking it was sugar free. _Nooooo_. Had half of it before thinking, "Hey, I wonder if..."

There was about 15 grams of carbs in that half soda. 

204.8 lbs. 

*Friday, February 18, 2011*

(Superset)
DB Curls 50's X 12, 12, 10,10 
Triceps Pushdowns 75 X 12, 10, 10, 10     

(Superset)
Seated Incline DB Curls 20's X 20, 25's X 10, 12, 12
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 55 X 12, 12, 12, 12

203 lbs.

*Saturday, February 19, 2011*

Reverse Flyes 155 X 10, 160 X 10, 170 X 8
DB Press 50's X 12, 9, 10, 10

20 minutes bike level 10

Lateral Raises 20's X 15, 15, 15 		

199.6 lbs.

*Monday, February 21, 2011*

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline
Benched 135 for max reps 

199.4 lbs.

*Tuesday, February 22, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 12, 8, 7, 5
Pulldowns 110 X 12, 140 X 10, 120 X 10, 10
Seated Rows 140 X 12, 150 X 12, 160 X 12

198 lbs.

*Wednesday, February 23, 2011*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 135 X 8, 185 X 5, 205 X 4, 225 X 2, 185 X 5

Super set: 
Leg Curls 150 X 10, 160 X 10, 10
Calf Raises (Free Motion) 340 X 20, 400 X 20, 20


----------



## Burr (Feb 24, 2011)

Watch your cholesterol on that diet!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 26, 2011)

^ Thank you for your concern, Burr! 

But my cholesterol was _158 _two years ago. Another family member has low cholesterol, too. My grandmother lived to age 87 on a diet of bacon, eggs, scrapple, etc. I believe I've been cursed with male pattern baldness but blessed with low cholesterol. 

197 lbs. 

*Friday, February 25, 2011*

(Superset)
DB Curls 30's X 12, 35's X 12, 40's X 12, 45's X 12, 50's X 8, 8, 35's X 12, 25's X 12    
Triceps Pushdowns 50 X 12, 55 X 12, 60's X 12, 65 X 12, 70 X 8, 8, 55 X 12, 45 X 12 

(Superset)
Seated Incline DB Curls 20's X 15, 15, 15
Single DB Overhead triceps extension 60 X 8, 5, 6

197.8 lbs.

*Saturday, February 26, 2011*

Rotator work In & Out 3 X 15
Reverse Flyes 150 X 10, 160 X 10, 170 X 10, 180 X 8

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

DB Press 50's X 10, 9, 8, 6
Lateral Raises 20's X 15, 15, 15
Upright Rows 60 X 8, 65 X 8, 70 X 8, 75 X 8, 80 X 8

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline


----------



## Burr (Feb 26, 2011)

My cholesterol is 161, thank you lord.
BP 102/60/58

And only made a few perfect heads, the rest he covered with hair!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine's 140 since I was 18!


----------



## Burr (Feb 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Mine's 140 since I was 18!



Your cholesterol?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 27, 2011)

^ Low numbers here! 

Very grateful for there not being any (that I'm aware of) heart disease running in my family.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 27, 2011)

Burr said:


> Your cholesterol?



yes sir!


----------



## Burr (Feb 27, 2011)

Doctor Said I am a perfect man, WoW.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

@ Burr.  I went from a typical American bad diet to a CKD diet which includes plenty of whole eggs, cheese, bacon, butter, oils, etc..... after 12 weeks on this diet, my cholesterol dropped 20 points to 139.  HDL went up, LDL went down.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 27, 2011)

^ That right there speaks volumes!


----------



## Burr (Feb 27, 2011)

I eat lots of eggs.
I enjoy what I eat I just think before I eat.

If I come to your house and I don't like what you are serving I just don't or am very picky. Everything over here is FAT.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2011)

i went the dr's recently and found out i have low blood pressure, whatever that means? he just sort of ignored it and carried talking about something else, ive heard of high blood pressure but never low blood pressure.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn that many sets for arms, bet your arms felt like jello.

So nice of ya to join me in diet hell. 

It's becoming a party.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

Burr said:


> *I eat lots of eggs.*
> I enjoy what I eat I just think before I eat.
> 
> If I come to your house and I don't like what you are serving I just don't or am very picky. Everything over here is FAT.



I had been going through a dozen a day. 

Is that a feather? 



davegmb said:


> i went the dr's recently and found out i have low blood pressure, whatever that means? he just sort of ignored it and carried talking about something else, ive heard of high blood pressure but *never low blood pressure.*



*Hypotension*

Low blood pressure; Blood pressure - low; Postprandial hypotension; Orthostatic hypotension; Neurally mediated hypotension; NMH
Last reviewed: February 22, 2009.

          Low blood pressure, or hypotension, occurs when blood pressure  during and after each heartbeat is much lower than usual. This means the  heart, brain, and other parts of the body do not get enough blood.       
See also: Blood pressure 

*Causes, incidence, and risk factors*

Blood  pressure that is borderline low for one person may be normal for  another. The most important factor is how the blood pressure changes  from the normal condition.
Most normal blood pressures fall in the  range of 90/60 millimeters of mercury (mm Hg) to 130/80 mm Hg. But a  significant drop, even as little as 20 mm Hg, can cause problems for  some people.
There are three main types of hypotension:


Orthostatic hypotension, including postprandial orthostatic hypotension
Neurally mediated hypotension (NMH)
Severe hypotension brought on by a sudden loss of blood (shock)
Orthostatic  hypotension is brought on by a sudden change in body position, usually  when shifting from lying down to standing. This type of hypotension  usually lasts only a few seconds or minutes. If this type of hypotension  occurs after eating, it is called postprandial orthostatic hypotension.  This form most commonly affects older adults, those with high blood  pressure, and persons with Parkinson's disease.
NMH  most often affects young adults and children. It occurs when a person  has been standing for a long time. Children usually outgrow this type of  hypotension.
Low blood pressure is commonly caused by drugs such as:


Alcohol
Anti-anxiety medications
Certain antidepressants
Diuretics
Heart medicines, including those used to treat high blood pressure and coronary heart disease
Medications used for surgery
Painkillers
Other causes of low blood pressure include:


Advanced diabetes
 Anaphylaxis (a life-threatening allergic response)
Changes in heart rhythm (arrhythmias)
 Dehydration
 Fainting
 Heart attack
 Heart failure
 Shock (from severe infection, stroke, anaphylaxis, major trauma, or heart attack)
*Symptoms*

Symptoms may include:


Blurry vision
Confusion
Dizziness
Fainting (syncope)
Light-headedness
Sleepiness
Weakness
*Signs and tests*

The  health care provider will examine you and try to determine what is  causing the low blood pressure. Your vital signs (temperature, pulse, rate of breathing, blood pressure) will be checked frequently. You may need to stay in the hospital for a while.

The doctor will ask questions, including:


What is your normal blood pressure?
What medications do you take?
Have you been eating and drinking normally?
Have you had any recent illness, accident, or injury?
What other symptoms do you have?
Did you faint or become less alert?
Do you feel dizzy or light-headed when standing or sitting after lying down?
The following tests may be done:


Blood cultures to check for infection
Complete blood count (CBC) and other blood tests, including blood differential
 ECG
 Urinalysis
 X-ray of the abdomen
 X-ray of the chest
*Treatment*

Hypotension in a healthy person that does not cause any problems usually doesn't require treatment.
If  you have signs or symptoms of low blood pressure, you may need  treatment. Treatment depends on the cause of your low blood pressure.  Severe hypotension caused by shock is a medical emergency. You may be  given blood through a needle (IV), medicines to increase blood pressure  and improve heart strength, and other medicines, such as antibiotics.  For more details, see the article on shock.
If  you have orthostatic hypotension caused by medicines, your doctor may  change the dose or switch you to a different drug. DO NOT stop taking  any medicine before talking to your doctor. Other treatments for  orthostatic hypotension include increasing fluids to treat dehydration  or wearing elastic hose to boost blood pressure in the lower part of the  body.
Those with NMH should avoid triggers, such as standing for a  long period of time. Other treatments involve drinking plenty of fluids  and increasing the amount of salt in your diet. (Ask your doctor about  specific recommendations.) In severe cases, medicines such as  fludrocortisone may be prescribed.

*Expectations (prognosis)*

Low blood pressure can usually be treated with success.

*Complications*



Shock
Injury from falls due to fainting
Falls  are particularly dangerous for older adults. Fall-related injuries,  such as a broken hip, can dramatically impact a person's quality of  life.
Severe hypotension starves your body of oxygen, which can  damage the heart, brain, and other organs. This type of hypotension can  be life threatening if not immediately treated.

*Calling your health care provider*

When  you have symptoms from a drop in blood pressure, you should immediately  sit or lie down and raise your feet above heart level.
If low  blood pressure causes a person to pass out (become unconscious), seek  immediate medical treatment or call the local emergency number (such as  911). If the person is not breathing or has no pulse, begin CPR.
Call your doctor immediately if you have any of the following symptoms:


Black or maroon stools
 Chest pain
Dizziness, lightheadedness
Fainting
Fever higher than 101 degrees
 Irregular heartbeat
 Shortness of breath
Also call your doctor if you have:


 Burning with urination or other urinary symptoms
 Cough with phlegm
Inability to eat or drink
Prolonged diarrhea or vomiting
*Prevention*

If you have low blood pressure, your doctor may recommend certain steps to prevent or reduce your symptoms. This may include:


Avoiding alcohol
Avoiding standing for a long time (if you have NMH)
Drinking plenty of fluids
Getting up slowly after sitting or lying down
Using compression stockings to increase blood pressure in the legs
From *Hypotension - PubMed Health*


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Damn that many sets for arms, bet your arms felt like jello.
> 
> So nice of ya to join me in diet hell.
> 
> It's becoming a party.



I don't mind it so much. I have been following a keto approach however haven't been watching calories at all or being strict so far as quantity goes. No carbs, though, to speak of. Just had a salad with lettuce, spinach, hamburger meat, and three of those tiny tomatoes. Guess there's a certain amount of carbohydrates in those 'maters, but I'm not too worried. My weight has been dropping steadily since February 18 when I _kicked off my keto party._


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> i went the dr's recently and found out i have low blood pressure, whatever that means? he just sort of ignored it and carried talking about something else, ive heard of high blood pressure but never *low blood pressure.*



What did the doc say? I bet I suffered low blood pressure a million years ago due to alcohol. A bunch of us were on the town as U.S. Navy sailors overseas. Bunch of French sailors invited us to a party and I drank a LOT of wine. Woke up the next morning, stood up, and fell out. Just passed out. Saw my vision go black from the outside or periphery until it was a dot and then I was gone. lol

Regained consciousness and the ship's Hospital Corpsman CPO was laughing at me.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

Chest next. Going to see how much my strength has dropped since starting keto. Here's my most recent chest workout. 



Curt James said:


> 203.4 lbs.
> 
> *Monday, February 14, 2011*
> 
> ...



Goal, of course, is to top those numbers.

*Edit:* Weight is down 9.2 lbs from Feb. 14 to now. Keto works! 

Didn't match the reps, but I was expecting that.

194.2 lbs.

*Monday, February 28, 2011*

DB Bench 65's X 8, 7, 6, 5    
Incline DB Bench 60's X 5, 6, 5 
Pec Deck 150 X 8, 8, 8, 6 
Pushups BW X 10, 7, 7         

Last week's chest day consisted of some treadmill and benching 135 for max reps. 







Here's video of that.






YouTube Video











It was a friendly challenge between two online friends. I benched 135 and ABP benched 160 for max reps. Fun stuff!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> What did the doc say? I bet I suffered low blood pressure a million years ago due to alcohol. A bunch of us were on the town as U.S. Navy sailors overseas. Bunch of French sailors invited us to a party and I drank a LOT of wine. Woke up the next morning, stood up, and fell out. Just passed out. Saw my vision go black from the outside or periphery until it was a dot and then I was gone. lol
> 
> Regained consciousness and the ship's Hospital Corpsman CPO was laughing at me.


 
Your a damn terminator aren't you. And to pretent to be human you ended up shorting out your battery.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome job on the rep out. 

Here you need to use one of these, it would have pushed ya over the 20 mark.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video



lawl! Meanwhile in Missouri...






YouTube Video











Anyone need a spotter!?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Your a damn terminator aren't you.* And to pretent to be human you ended up shorting out your battery.



heh  You found me out!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Awesome job* on the rep out.
> 
> Here you need to use one of these, it would have pushed ya over the 20 mark.



Thanks. Not quite the NFL Combine record, though. lulz






^ haHA  I love those cartoons. 



vortrit said:


> lawl! Meanwhile in Missouri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My laptop is bogging down. Going to run Norton whatever and see if it finds the problem. Can't watch the vid. Hopefully later. Just from that YouTube image it looks like it's _all kinds of win. _


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> i went the dr's recently and found out i have low blood pressure, whatever that means? he just sort of ignored it and carried talking about something else, ive heard of high blood pressure but never low blood pressure.


 What were the actual numbers?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

^ Speak of the devil! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Where are the workouts?



JD with the encouragement!  Thank you, good sir!

And Happy Anniversary to me.  Just past the one-year mark for my *IronMagazine *training journal.

This site and *IronMagLabs *products (click the link in my sig) are amazing!  Very glad to be here.


----------



## Burr (Feb 28, 2011)

Keep Pumping Guy, You Da Man


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Anyone need a spotter!?



lmfao! 

Don't know why my laptop was bogging down or the vids were running so slow, but finally returned to normal.

Gaaah!!!! Wish it hadn't.  

Would have had to *kill *_that _training partner.

(After washing my face, gargling, and going to a few therapy sessions...)


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2011)

Burr said:


> Keep Pumping Guy, You Da Man



No, Burr, _you're_ the man! Thanks for the visit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2011)

^ And thank _you _for the encouragement to make this an actual training journal rather than just _a movie review thread._ lol 

Training back next.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dare you to do deads and set off the "lunk alarm"


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> lmfao!
> 
> Don't know why my laptop was bogging down or the vids were running so slow, but finally returned to normal.
> 
> ...



Lulz


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Dare you to do deads and set off the "lunk alarm"



I'm not doing it at my Planet Fitness. They just don't give a ####. I had to walk up to the desk and _request _that they flip the switch for the lunk alarm the last time. *D'OH!*



vortrit said:


> Lulz



There would have to be some kind of retaliation there. Like his friend would wake up with his hand super glued to his face. 

196 lbs.

*Tuesday, March 1, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 13, 8, 5, 5
Pulldowns 110 X 12, 130 X 12, 120 X 12, 12
DB row 50 X 10, 55 X 10, 60 X 8, 65 X 8, 70 X 8


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

hhmmm....look at those gyms....they look....nice...


----------



## davegmb (Mar 2, 2011)

I went the dr's over this strange rash i got! say no more. He measured my blood pressure and said "Oh thats a bit low" and that was it, he just talked about something else then, and never went back to the low blood pressure so he cant be that concerned!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

The challenge was for you to do deads.  next time I'll be captain obvious.

You've really improved on the pullups over the last year.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hhmmm....look at those gyms....they look....nice...



Afghanistan not the place for variety in gyms, eh? 



davegmb said:


> I went the dr's over this strange rash i got! say no more. He measured my blood pressure and said "Oh thats a bit low" and that was it, he just talked about something else then, and never went back to the low blood pressure so he cant be that concerned!



Ahhh, what's up with the rash? lol

i KEED! 

Got a rash from laundry detergent years ago. Normally use liquid detergent but used powder instead and had a reaction to the detergent. Glad it was a load of socks instead of boxers. 



omerta2010 said:


> The challenge was for you to do deads.  next time I'll be captain obvious.
> 
> You've really improved on the pullups over the last year.



It would be a challenge for me to do deads! My back is tricky right now. I dropped seated rows and bent over rows last night. 

I would love to be able to get 20. Tanked after that first set of 13 reps. And they're close-grip chins with my palms facing each other, an easier variation on regular chins or pull ups.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> It would be a challenge for me to do deads! My back is tricky right now. I dropped seated rows and bent over rows last night.
> 
> I would love to be able to get 20. Tanked after that first set of 13 reps. And they're close-grip chins with my palms facing each other, an easier variation on regular chins or pull ups.


 
At least you can do chins, I'm switching from the rack chins to regular this week. 

What have you managed to do to your back that you couldn't do machine rows?


----------



## Burr (Mar 2, 2011)

Curt, keep doing the Deads & Rows but use only the bar (45#).

Go very slow and use very good form!

Keep Pumping Big Guy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

Good job on the chins Curt!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

Burr said:


> Curt, keep doing the Deads & Rows but use only the bar (45#).
> 
> Go very slow and use very good form!


 
Great advice.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> At least you can do chins, I'm switching from the rack chins to regular this week.
> 
> *What have you managed to do to your back that you couldn't do machine rows?*



Smith machine rows are out just because of the position, bent over without support. What have I done?  Maybe having a tinker toy body structure. Yeah, that's probably my greatest offense.



Burr said:


> Curt, keep doing the Deads & Rows but use only the bar (45#).
> 
> Go very slow and use very good form!
> 
> ...



I'll do that next back workout. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Good job on the chins Curt!



Thanks, JD.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Afghanistan not the place for variety in gyms, eh?


 You've seen the movie: Heartbreak Ridge? Clint Eastwood?
"Improvise, adapt, overcome"
You make due w/ what you have.
The gym is pretty okie dokie...has all the basics what one needs.
Just doesn't look as nice as yours...

I"ll have to get some pics/vid of it.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm still willing to give you that spot, Curt. Think about it...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> You've seen the movie: Heartbreak Ridge? Clint Eastwood?
> "Improvise, adapt, overcome"
> You make due w/ what you have.
> The gym is pretty okie dokie...has all the basics what one needs.
> ...



That would be awesome. And, yup, have definitely seen Heartbreak Ridge. Great film.



vortrit said:


> I'm still willing to give you that spot, Curt. Think about it...



My friend, I *never *_think. _

I! Am! A! MAN OF _ACTION!!!!_



Seriously, I can't remember what your comment is in reference to. 

Sincerely,
Curtis James (man of _tapioca for gray matter_)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2011)

195 lbs.

*Thursday, March 3, 2011*

Squats Olympic bar X 10, 135 X 8, 155 X 8, 175 X 6, 185 X 5, 195 X 1, 2 
Leg Press 180 X 20, 270 X 20, 360 X 10, 450 X 5  

Super set: 
Leg Curls 150 X 10, 160 X 10, 10
Calf Raises (Free Motion) 340 X 20, 400 X 20, 20[/QUOTE]

Almost ten pounds down in two weeks and it's whupped my @$$ for legs. Guess that's to be expected. Going to increase the calories while maintaining keto. Would like to settle into a steady two pounds per week weight loss from here on out. Not sure how low I'm going to drop. I'll judge things by my waist.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Seriously, I can't remember what your comment is in reference to.



The bench press spotter video I posted in your journal. I will spot you.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

your leg workout looks solid Curt!  We have to do legs today (starting with deads)  and my @$$ is still sore from Tuesdays workout.  This should be FUN!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2011)

at least you have your own personal and motivated masseuse....


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> at least you have your own personal and motivated masseuse....



Yeah, that and the hot tub seems to help a lot!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2011)

my next place will have a hot tub...which like a moth to a flame will attract women to indulge....and of course some alcohol...

ya know....starry night, alcohol, good company with a hot tub....makes for a good night.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Smith machine rows are out just because of the position, bent over without support. What have I done?  Maybe having a tinker toy body structure. Yeah, that's probably my greatest offense.


 
That's why I do all my rows on the hammer smith machines with the chest support. 

After the heavy deads every free weight row I try causes the pain to shoot down my leg.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> The bench press spotter video I posted in your journal. I will spot you.



Duh. I thought I was having brain fade, but now I remember. LOL It's not memory loss as much as *blacking out a traumatic image. *lol

YOU WILL NEVAR SPOTT MEE!!!1! 



katt said:


> your leg workout looks solid Curt!  *We have to do legs today (starting with deads)  and my @$$ is still sore from Tuesdays workout.  This should be FUN!*



Good luck!



Burner02 said:


> my next place will have a hot tub...which like a moth to a flame will attract women to indulge....and of course some alcohol...
> 
> *ya know....starry night, alcohol, good company with a hot tub....makes for a good night.*



I like how you think. 



omerta2010 said:


> That's why I do all my rows on the *hammer smith machines with the chest support. *
> 
> After the heavy deads every free weight row I try causes the pain to shoot down my leg.



I'm going to look for that machine at Gold's tonight. They do have a number of Hammer Strength machines.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2011)

197.6 lbs. 

*Friday, March 4, 2011*

(Superset)
DB Curls 30's X 12, 35's X 12, 40's X 12, 45's X 12, 12, 50's X 10, 10, 35's X 15, 25's X 12
Triceps Pushdowns 50 X 12, 55 X 12, 60 X 12, 65 X 12, 70 X 10, 10, 55 X 15, 45 X 20, 20 		

196.6 lbs.

*Saturday, March 5, 2011*

Knee raises BW X 15, 15, 15
Rotator work In & Out 3 X 15
Reverse Flyes 70 X 12, 80 X 10, 100 X 10, 120 X 10, 130 X 10, 140 X 10, 150 X 10, 160 X 8, 170 X 6 
DB Press 35's X 12, 40's X 10, 45's X 10, 50's X 8, 6, 5
Lateral raise machine 30# X 12, 40# X 12, 12, 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Curt is still kicking some serious bootay!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

nice curls!


----------



## Burr (Mar 6, 2011)

OK Curt, tomorrow is back day. Get ready, start thinking of just how you are going to work things so your back will FEEL GOOD.

My back day is also tomorrow and I m going to feel PROUD of what the old man did.

Pump on Big Guy, you are getting bigger. For sure


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

That's a great superset for arms. 

hope ya had a good weekend.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Duh. I thought I was having brain fade, but now I remember. LOL It's not memory loss as much as *blacking out a traumatic image. *lol
> 
> YOU WILL NEVAR SPOTT MEE!!!1!



Wimp.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2011)

195.2 lbs.

*Monday, March 7, 2011*

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out
DB Bench 55's X 10, 65's X 8, 6, 8, 70's X 5
Incline DB Bench 60's X 5, 6, 4
Pec Deck 120 X 10, 100 X 10, 90 X 10, 80 X 10 
Pushups BW X 12, 12, 5 
Knee raises X 15, 15, 15


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Curt is still kicking some serious bootay!



I'm trying! 



Burner02 said:


> nice curls!



A good bit of momentum on the 50's. More a reverse grip clean. lol



Burr said:


> OK Curt, tomorrow is back day. *Get ready, start thinking of just how you are going to work things so your back will FEEL GOOD.*
> 
> My back day is also tomorrow and I m going to feel PROUD of what the old man did.
> 
> Pump on Big Guy, you are getting bigger. For sure



Great advice, Burr! When is Sousa Day, brother?



omerta2010 said:


> That's a great superset for arms.
> 
> hope ya had a good weekend.



It was a good weekend. Lifted Friday and Saturday and worked my part-time job on Sunday. I worked at a comic book store during college and the man needed someone to cover Sunday hours. I don't read nearly as many comics as I did 15 years ago, but working in the store is bringing a lot of joy to my life. lmao

I've said retail sales suck, but this is different. Like-minded people (fantasy, comics, sci-fi, etc.) make the day fly by.



vortrit said:


> Wimp.



If *not *wanting your ass _smashed in my face_ is the definition of wimp? Well, I don't mind being described as a wimp then. haHA

NEVAR SPOTT MEE!!!1!


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2011)

good job with the weight loss!  10 lbs in two weeks is A LOT...  Did you just start and are you doing the same Lyle diet as you did before?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

wow...what she said~! 10 lbs! You animal! WTG!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

Great job on losing the 10 lbs!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 12, 2011)

^ Thanks, but I might be losing too much, honestly. It's frustrating. Don't want to be a blob in the middle but then don't want to look like a scarecrow either. 

195.8 lbs.

*Tuesday, March 8, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 14, 9, 6, 6
Icarian bent row 45# X 12, 12, 12
Pulldowns 110 X 12, 130 X 12, 140 X 8, 150 X 6 
Seated Rows 140 X 10, 10, 10 
Deads 135 X 8, 8, 8                         

192.4 lbs.

*Friday, March 11, 2011*

Smith machine squats 135 X 10, 185 X 8, 8, 205 X 6, 225 X 3
Leg Press 180 X 20, 270 X 20, 360 X 12, 450 X 8   

Super set: 
Leg Curls 150 X 12, 160 X 10, 9 
Calf Raises (Free Motion) 340 X 20, 400 X 20, 20

These were ugly. I listed the weight as 180 lbs., counting just the plates. What does that assembly weigh, five pounds? 






YouTube Video











_Oof!_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 12, 2011)

katt said:


> good job with the weight loss!  10 lbs in two weeks is A LOT...  *Did you just start and are you doing the same Lyle diet as you did before?*



Thank you, katt. I've been following the recommendations I found in a training course called S.M.A.R.T. by Dave Palumbo. Purchased it online. Keto has definitely helped me trim down previously.

Haven't been counting calories or measuring anything, just dropped the carbs (no regular soda, no donuts or junk food, no pasta or bread). I really need to start planning meals rather than just eating sporadically. I've been grabbing a zero carb protein shake, peanut butter, raw cashews, hamburgers, or salmon whenever and not on a schedule. And, yes, I did just start this, what, a few weeks back?

I had stepped on the scale at Gold's and was 206 lbs. not that long ago and last night I was under a buck ninety-three. A lot of weight dropped but the waist will *never *look like this...






YouTube Video











Maybe a wig shop could hook me up to at least have Ahmad Haidar's hair? lulz



Burner02 said:


> wow...what she said~! 10 lbs! You animal! WTG!



Thanks, Burner. Dieting is easy. It's NOT doing something (eating) versus actually _doing _something. 

Perfect for the procrastinator.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 12, 2011)

192.4 lbs. 

*Saturday, March 12, 2011*

(Superset)
DB Curls 30's X 12, 35's X 12, 40's X 10, 35's X 10, 10 
Triceps Pushdowns 50 X 12, 60 X 12, 10, 10, 10 

Single DB Overhead triceps extension 
55 X 12, 10, 10

Knee raises BW X 15, 15, 15
Rotator work In & Out 3 X 15
Reverse Flyes 70 X 12, 90 X 10, 110 X 8, 130 X 8, 150 X 8 
DB Press 35's X 12, 40's X 12, 45's X 7, 7, 5


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, March 8, 2011*
> 
> Pull Ups BW palms facing X 14, 9, 6, 6
> Icarian bent row 45# X 12, 12, 12
> ...


 
Killer back workout, welcome back to the land of the deads. 

I've never added bar weight to the smith because when I went to a real gym that had more than one, even the same brand identical machine can be completely different. To me squats in on the smith are harder than regular as no matter how strict the form for me they always felt really weird and akward.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 12, 2011)

Almost forgot, 

Welcome back batman.


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2011)

nice curls you had going there...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Killer back workout, welcome back to the land of the deads.
> 
> I've never added bar weight to the *smith *because when I went to a real gym that had more than one, even the same brand identical machine can be completely different. To me *squats *in on the smith are harder than regular as no matter how strict the form for me they always felt really weird and akward.



Well, I honestly only did them because there was someone else working on _my _squat rack. lol There's a power rack next to it, but I wanted some distance between me and the other lifter. It was an anti-social moment. lol

Last time I did Smith machine squats there was no way I was doing four plates. 



omerta2010 said:


> Almost forgot,
> 
> Welcome back batman.



heh "I'm Batman!" 



katt said:


> nice curls you had going there...



Thanks, katt. 

Taking this entire week off. On antibiotics (azithromycin) for the rest of the week battling sneezing, achy, runny nose, etc.


----------



## Burr (Mar 15, 2011)

Pump On Big Guy.

You looked good in those Restaurant pictures.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 15, 2011)

Burr said:


> Pump On Big Guy.
> 
> *You looked good in those Restaurant pictures.*



Which restaurant pics?

I thought this was a picture but I had my camera set on "movie".

I'm not in there! The bald guy is my uncle. 






YouTube Video











That's me "narrating," though!

Filmed at an all-you-can-eat buffet. Was my cheat meal and I had a _very _good time.


----------



## Burr (Mar 16, 2011)

Poor SOB, looks like you!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Well, I honestly only did them because there was someone else working on _my _squat rack. lol There's a power rack next to it, but I wanted some distance between me and the other lifter. It was an anti-social moment. lol


 
That is my moment almost 100% of the time at the gym. I say hi or good morning to a few people on the way in or on the way out of the weightroom. I think a few have tried to talk to me but I didn't hear them since I have the Ipod cranked. Hell if they want to know if I'm using something they just point at it. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

I know what you mean about smith squats, they really hurt my lower back! Just got back into the suqats again so starting really light by everybody else's standards on here for high reps 15/20 just to get the form down again. However, even light ones for high reps leave the legs feeling nice and sore the next day especially with the DB step ups thrown in .


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2011)

Burr said:


> Poor SOB, looks like you!


_
I'm_ the poor SOB! I look like _him!_ He's 64 to my 48. 



omerta2010 said:


> That is my moment almost 100% of the time at the gym. I say hi or good morning to a few people on the way in or on the way out of the weightroom. I think a few have tried to talk to me but I didn't hear them since I have the Ipod cranked. Hell if they want to know if I'm using something they just point at it.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.



I've never used an mp3 player (bought one but it's collecting dust) and I've never owned an iPod. Maybe this summer I'll play around with the mp3 player. I had an 8-track player in my car long after cassette tapes became popular and I was well past 40 before I ever had a car with a CD player. Love computers for surfing but I'm pretty tech clueless.

Thanks, I am feeling better. 



davegmb said:


> I know what you mean about smith squats, they really hurt my lower back! Just got back into the suqats again so starting really light by everybody else's standards on here for high reps 15/20 just to get the form down again. However, even light ones for high reps leave the legs feeling nice and sore the next day especially with the DB step ups thrown in .



I swear I'm going to take ipecac one day pre squat workout just so I can say I puked doing legs. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I've never used an mp3 player (bought one but it's collecting dust) and I've never owned an iPod. Maybe this summer I'll play around with the mp3 player. I had an 8-track player in my car long after cassette tapes became popular and I was well past 40 before I ever had a car with a CD player. Love computers for surfing but I'm pretty tech clueless.


 
The one day I forgot to charge the Ipod I wanted to kill people having to listen to the crap gym music. 

Wow, I remember growing up my parents had a car with and 8-track.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Wow, I remember growing up my parents had a car with and 8-track.


Hey, what's wrong with 8 track?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

They actually sounded good, it's just odd thinking about how far things have come in such a short period of time when it comes to electronics.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> The one day I forgot to charge the Ipod I wanted to kill people having to listen to the *crap gym music. *
> 
> Wow, I remember growing up *my parents had a car with and 8-track. *



I listen to a lot of crap gym music. lol It drowns out the sound of their fluorescent lights. Gold's turns off their sound system about 10 minutes before closing. The BRZZZZZAAAAAHHHHHHNNNNNZZZZZZ sound of their ancient lighting drives people out of the gym.

And your parents are nowhere near 48, are they? Curt = _oooooooold _



JerseyDevil said:


> Hey, what's wrong with 8 track?



This.

I had Nazareth's "Hot Tracks" on 8 track. What a great collection of their songs.






YouTube Video













omerta2010 said:


> They actually sounded good, it's just odd thinking about how far things have come in such a short period of time when it comes to electronics.



It's insane, honestly. My uncle paid, like, a thousand bucks for his first video player. I think it was a Beta machine. Now you get _a DVD player_ as a prize in a box of cereal!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 19, 2011)

Weighed 204.8 lbs. on Friday, February 18 and stepped on the scale tonight, Saturday, March 19 and weighed 186.4 lbs.

That's four weeks to drop around 18 lbs. Part of that was this flu-like deal I was messing with during the past week, though.

Waited two weeks for my first cheat meal. Having my cheat tomorrow with family.

Keto works!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

Doing good. Hope you enjoy the cheat with the family.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Keto works!


Fucking A keto works! 
Be careful on the cheat though.  I learned the hard way that carbs + high fat = stubborn weight gain


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That is my moment almost 100% of the time at the gym. I say hi or good morning to a few people on the way in or on the way out of the weightroom. I think a few have tried to talk to me but I didn't hear them since I have the Ipod cranked. Hell if they want to know if I'm using something they just point at it.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


 wasn't the gym...but this evening at the DFAC (dining facility...chow hall..)
Was in line for food. Guess still had some noxplode in the system. These three dumbass 'joes'...were taking thier effing time getting food...or in my mind they were. S L O W. I wanted to say: hurry the fuq up, there's a line!
But...I didn't...but evidently...I had that on my face...cause I looke past a table and saw some female kind of smiling that she 'felt' my pain.
arrgg...and I have to wait for this food...tonight...was bad enough to make your stomach sigh...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

oh, and for the record....I'M Batman.
True story:
BIOMETRIC
AUTOMATED 
TOOLSET

Batman.
There ya go.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> oh, and for the record....I'M Batman.
> True story:
> BIOMETRIC
> AUTOMATED
> ...


 

I want one of those.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

He said tool


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ere's a line!
> But...I didn't...but evidently...I had that on my face...cause I looke past a table and saw some female kind of smiling that she 'felt' my pain.



A woman was smiling at you and you didn't pursue her?  Are you slipping?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2011)

190.6 lbs.

*Tuesday, March 22, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 10, 6, 6, 4 
Icarian bent row 45# X 12, 70 X 8, 8
Pulldowns 110 X 12, 120 X 12, 130 X 8, 140 X 6  
Seated Rows 140 X 8, 8, 8
Deads 135 X 8, 185 X 8, 8


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Doing good. Hope you enjoy the cheat with the family.



Definitely! There was _ice cream._ 

Spaghetti and meatballs, coffee, chocolate milk, and more!



JerseyDevil said:


> Fucking A keto works!
> Be careful on the cheat though.  I learned the hard way that carbs + high fat = stubborn weight gain



Feel like I should do some cardio. My cheats aren't insane, but I do look forward to them. Appreciate the advice, JD. 



Burner02 said:


> wasn't the gym...but this evening at the DFAC (dining facility...chow hall..)
> Was in line for food. Guess still had some noxplode in the system. These three dumbass 'joes'...were taking thier effing time getting food...or in my mind they were. S L O W. I wanted to say: hurry the fuq up, there's a line!
> But...I didn't...but evidently...I had that on my face...cause I looke past a table and saw some female kind of smiling that she 'felt' my pain.
> arrgg...and I have to wait for this food...tonight...was bad enough to make your stomach sigh...



heh Thank you for your service.

And for *not *killing the _three dumbass joes!_ 



Burner02 said:


> oh, and for the record....I'M Batman.
> True story:
> BIOMETRIC
> AUTOMATED
> ...



Noice!

Uh, wait. _Wuzzat?_ This? *Biometrics Automated Toolset | Danger Room | Wired.com*



JerseyDevil said:


> He said tool









"He said tool."​ 


Triple Threat said:


> A woman was smiling at you and you didn't pursue her?  Are you slipping?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> 190.6 lbs.
> 
> *Tuesday, March 22, 2011*
> 
> ...



A good, no-frills workout.  

And damn, your weight sure does fluctuate a lot.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> A good, no-frills workout.
> 
> *And damn, your weight sure does fluctuate a lot.*



I have an excuse! 

Recently noted 186 something. That was at home and in socks while the recent 190 was at the gym after a meal. 

Was 206 a few weeks ago but that was at the beginning of my latest go at keto. Been doing that around four weeks now. Waist was getting out of control. I have wide hips. If I was a bodybuilder the judges would indicate my presence with a statement probably like, "That bald dude with the freakishly narrow shoulders and the correspondingly freakishly _wide _hips." 

Oh, well.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2011)

Curt James making another entry in his training journal​


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2011)

192 lbs.

*Thursday, March 24, 2011*

Squats Oly bar X 10, 135 X 10, 155 X 6, 185 X 3, 2
Leg Extensions 100 X 10, 120 X 8, 140 X 8, 8, 160 X 8     

Super set: 
Leg Curls 150 X 12, 160 X 8, 8
Calf Raises (Free Motion) 380 X 20, 400 X 20, 20

Knee raises BW X 15, 15, 15
Life Fitness Ab Crunch machine multiple sets X 15 increasing resistance each set


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

Did I read that right? You dropped 20lbs in a few weeks? Man...am I jealous!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

Keto works. But dropping weight doesn't mean someone will look especially good, so hold off on being jealous of me, Burner.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Curt James making another entry in his training journal​


 


Curt James said:


> Keto works. But dropping weight doesn't mean someone will look especially good, so hold off on being jealous of me, Burner.


 
Dunno Curt but I think it's working to good. You've lost so much your glasses don't fit anymore.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

^ lol If only my skull was more in proportion to my Chihuahua-like frame.

I have a St. Bernard skull on a Chihuahua body. 

Hey, what's up for the weekend?

Laundry at some point (yes, a life of Danger and Excitement!!!!) plus working on Sunday. 

Picked up a part-time job at a comic book shop.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 26, 2011)

Is this a job out of necessity or are you indulging yourself by working in a comic shop?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Keto works. But dropping weight doesn't mean someone will look especially good, so hold off on being jealous of me, Burner.


 uhhh....did you see the pics I just posted? I be lookin' like the Michilin Man...you're ok


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Is this a job out of necessity or are you indulging yourself by working in a comic shop?



I have a subscription box there. I've been buying them but rarely read the few I have on hold. Did you know comics are typically $2.99 to $3.99 for a regular issue? 

They were 25 cents when I was a kid. 

Their manager moved out of the area and his brother mentioned that they might be looking for someone to fill some hours. I left a message for the owner and he called me back to offer me the job.

I'm definitely out of the cash register swing of things, though. No accountant here and the day's end paperwork is kicking my ###.

Enjoy working with the public for the most part, do like comic books and sci-fi/fantasy, and respect the owner as someone who loves reading/imagination/creativity versus just being a businessman.

Anyway, to make a long story _even longer_, I don't need the money (and worry that the salary versus wear and tear on car/fuel might be a wash), but it's a positive thing as I get to pay back the owner who employed me well right out of college.



Burner02 said:


> uhhh....did you see the pics I just posted? I be lookin' like the Michilin Man...you're ok



Burner, I'd be surprised if anyone is happy with the way they look. Even the top competitors want to improve. Branch Warren wants that Olympia title and I'll bet there's a good bit of bitterness for him each show he doesn't win.

Your average joe has aches and pains and second guesses themselves, too, I'm certain.

For me (a less than average joe) it's about consistency in the gym and moving ahead even if it's at a snail's pace. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> For me (a less than average joe) it's about consistency in the gym and moving ahead even if it's at a snail's pace. lol


 
I'm with you on this one. 

Are they still making The Crow comics. I always liked those, if you have time check if you have some, I'll maybe order some from ya.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

189 lbs.

*Saturday, March 26, 2011*

Rotator work In & Out 3 X 15
Reverse Flyes 70 X 12, 90 X 12, 100 X 12, 110 X 10, 130 X 10, 140 X 6
DB Press 35's X 12, 40's X 10, 50's X 8, 6, 6 
Machine Lateral Raises 50# X 10, 12, 8


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm with you on this one.
> 
> Are they still making *The Crow* comics. I always liked those, if you have time check if you have some, I'll maybe order some from ya.



I'll check.

*The Crow comic and graphic novel - The Crow's Loft

Crow (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Crow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*


----------



## Burr (Mar 26, 2011)

Keep Pumping Bro.

You the Hard Guy.

Put on a tight shirt and show'em what a man looks like in that shop.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> For me (a less than average joe) it's about consistency in the gym and moving ahead even if it's at a snail's pace. lol



And waking up on the right side of the dirt.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

Burr said:


> Keep Pumping Bro.
> 
> You the Hard Guy.
> 
> Put on a tight shirt and show'em what a man looks like in that shop.



heh  I'll take that under consideration, Burr! 



Triple Threat said:


> And waking up on the right side of the dirt.



Amen to that!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

Burr said:


> Keep Pumping Bro.
> 
> You the Hard Guy.
> 
> Put on a tight shirt and show'em what a man looks like in that shop.


 heck yeah!
You can do the:
DC comics are over here: BAM! BICEP POSE pointing in that direction
-or!-
Marval comics are over there! :BAM! another bicep pose showing the way!

(kinda loses something in translation when writing it, not doing it)...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

^ lol  Doesn't lose anything in translation, Burner. 

Not sure I have the "guns" to make that work, though. Maybe if we had some five-year-olds shopping. They might be impressed by my pipe cleaner arms. lmao


----------



## Burr (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm lucky, I got 18" guns but only about half cut.

I like to eat to much to get a real cut BUT, The old man can dream.

The woman over here like the bulge in my pants, the bulge of my wallet!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

^ haHA That's the great equalizer, right? The wallet.


----------



## Burr (Mar 26, 2011)

They think I would take a chance of being blackmailed, lose my wife and home for some 20 years old.

BUT, I always smile and say thank you, never know when I may need help in this place.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

^ You're a wise man, Burr.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

You ARE a wise man Burr!~


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2011)

Chest next...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2011)

189.4 lbs.

*Tuesday, March 29, 2011*

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out
DB Bench 50's X 10, 60's X 9, 65's X 6, 70's X 3 
Incline DB Bench 60's X 5, 5, 6
Pec Deck 100 X 10, 110 X 10, 10, 
Pushups BW X 15, 10, 12
Knee raises X 15, 15, 15


----------



## Burr (Mar 29, 2011)

You getting to be a big!

Keep Pumping Dude


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2011)

i envy you.. id love to get a job where it wasnt a necessity. plus a comic store would be a cool job, i always liked lobo, and tmnt 

i still have some good ones wrapped up and put away at my moms


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2011)

Burr said:


> You getting to be a big!
> 
> Keep Pumping Dude



A big is _220 lbs._ if I'm not mistaken. I _was _206, so I'm heading in the other direction, Burr. 



PreMier said:


> i envy you.. *id love to get a job where it wasnt a necessity. *plus a comic store would be a cool job, i always liked lobo, and tmnt
> 
> i still have some good ones wrapped up and put away at my moms



Things change fast, though. I should be saving more, I guess. I've never been overly concerned with money.

I've been teaching eight years (as of this past November) and the pay is not bad at all from my perspective. I'm grateful.

And my apartment is literally a "Harry Potter's cupboard" size-wise, so there's little overhead.

The comic store gig is definitely a good bit of fun!


----------



## Burr (Mar 29, 2011)

I was referring to strong!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 29, 2011)

Curt,

I read your training...you are going to be a great one! I know, you are not into the big arena with this like Jay Cutler and the rest of the beauties, but man, oh man ... you are indeed an inspiration!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 30, 2011)

^^^^^Wow Curt i think your in there haha

The article you posted on shoulder health was great by the way


----------



## HotRodAnglican (Mar 30, 2011)

You're everywhere, aren't you, Curt?

I just joined here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2011)

Burr said:


> I was referring to strong!



Not sure I qualify, but I won't dispute you outright! Thanks, Burr. 



Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> I read your training...you are going to be a great one! I know, you are not into the big arena with this like Jay Cutler and the rest of the beauties, but man, oh man ... *you are indeed an inspiration!*



Aren't you sweet! Thank you, sweetheart. I hope you're doing well. The weather out there _has _to be better than what we're looking at in the PA/NJ/NY area. 



davegmb said:


> ^^^^^Wow Curt i think your in there haha
> 
> The article you posted on shoulder health was great by the way



_I am zee sexay beeeast!_ lol

And, yeah, Jason Ferruggia is one of my favorite_ iron authors!_



HotRodAnglican said:


> You're everywhere, aren't you, Curt?
> 
> I just joined here.



Welcome to *IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums*, my friend! Glad to see you here.



JerseyDevil said:


>











omerta2010 said:


>










Triple Threat said:


>








lol  And how about _this one?_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2011)

188.6 lbs.

*Wednesday, March 30, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 11, 8, 7, 6 
Icarian bent row 70 X 8, 8, 8 
Crunches 20, 20, 20
Knee raises 15, 15, 15 
Pulldowns (wide grip) 80 X 12, 12, (medium grip) 100 X 8, 110 X 8, 120 X 8, 130 X 8
Treadmill 30 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 elevation


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's today's motivational snapshot, a close up of my avatar:


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

I wanna be 186, ya animal!
wassup, Curt!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Great Picture

Pull ups and pull downs in same workout, your forearms must hate you


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2011)

YouTube - Commando Death of Bennett Alternate Takes


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> YouTube - Commando Death of Bennett Alternate Takes


 
 Always liked that movie.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I wanna be 186, ya animal!
> wassup, Curt!



184.1 lbs. after three cups of coffee, steak and salad today. Not sure that looks much better than the 199 lbs. of about six weeks ago (video next).



davegmb said:


> Great Picture
> 
> Pull ups and pull downs in same workout, your forearms must hate you



Arnold is KING! 

My neck and lower back hate me. Need to visit the chiropractor. My dentist said he knew two people who died soon after chiropractic adjustments. _What?_

Forearms aren't bothering me, but my left elbow has some minor issue going on. I'm trying to deny that right now. 



omerta2010 said:


> Always liked that movie.



Same here.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2011)

Took a video 2/19/2011 at 199 lbs. (on an empty stomach) and another today at 184.1 lbs. (after that aforementioned three cups of coffee, steak and salad).

My popgun measured in at a whopping 14 5/8" at 193.9 lbs. on 10/2 and measures the same today at almost ten pounds less body weight. That's significant, imo. YouTube shows the change over the course of my recent keto effort from 2/19 to 3/31 (14.9 lbs. in just under six weeks or about 2 1/2 lbs. loss per week).






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

Coolest part is no cardio. 

You've done a great job.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2011)

^ I broke down and did 30 minutes last night. Treadmill, a slow walk. 

_Thanks._


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2011)

188.8 lbs.

*Friday, April 1, 2011*

Squats 135 X 8, 155 X 8, 175 X 6, 185 X 4 
Leg Press 180 X 20, 270 X 12, 360 X 12, 450 X 8
Leg Curls 140 X 8, 150 X 8, 8 

Treadmill 3.5 speed 2.0 incline 20 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

Keto rocks!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2011)

i had to watch pumping iron because of that damn pic lol..


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2011)

PreMier, wonder how many times I've watched it. Just got the anniversary edition from Amazon.

JerseyDevil, i <3 keto!

187.4 lbs. 

*Saturday, April 2, 2011*

(Superset)
Preacher curl machine (Icarian) 50 X 12, 60 X 10, 70 X 10, 80 X 10 
Triceps Press (Life Fitness) 70 X 15, 90 X 15, 110 X 15, 130 X 12 

(Superset)
DB Curls 30's X 12, 10, 35's X 10, 40's X 10, 45's X 8
Triceps Pushdowns 50 X 12, 10, 55 X 10, 60 X 10, 65 X 8

Treadmill 15 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline


----------



## Burr (Apr 2, 2011)

Keeping pumping Curt keep pumping.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2011)

^ That's the plan, my friend. How are your feet treating you? Were you on the bike today? I'll check your journal next.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice workout, have a great weekend.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 3, 2011)

As I was getting ready to leave, I see my emails in my phone, and low and behold...there is your journal.

I love it!

You are doing great! 
I am off to the gym, so won't be posting...like I said try for once a few times a week. My gosh, you are a complete inspiration and then some


Bye!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice workout, have a great weekend.



Hope your weekend went well, too.



Nightowl said:


> As I was getting ready to leave, *I see my emails in my phone, and low and behold...there is your journal.*
> 
> I love it!
> 
> ...



I get notifications of posts in my emails, too. My BlackBerry is attached to me 24/7. lol

And if I can inspire anyone to hit the gym regularly via this journal then all's the better.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I get notifications of posts in my emails, too. My BlackBerry is attached to me 24/7. lol
> 
> And if I can inspire anyone to hit the gym regularly via this journal then all's the better.



What a tech-junkie, lol.

I believe you have inspired a few people, Curt. Keep up the good work!

(DaMayor's feeble attempt to solicit responses to his pitifully boring journal)


----------



## Phineas (Apr 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Took a video 2/19/2011 at 199 lbs. (on an empty stomach) and another today at 184.1 lbs. (after that aforementioned three cups of coffee, steak and salad).
> 
> My popgun measured in at a whopping 14 5/8" at 193.9 lbs. on 10/2 and measures the same today at almost ten pounds less body weight. That's significant, imo. YouTube shows the change over the course of my recent keto effort from 2/19 to 3/31 (14.9 lbs. in just under six weeks or about 2 1/2 lbs. loss per week).
> 
> ...




Wow! You're looking awesome Curt! How did you manage 2.5 lbs a week without muscle loss? That's quite the drop.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> What a tech-junkie, lol.
> 
> I believe you have inspired a few people, Curt. Keep up the good work!
> 
> (DaMayor's feeble attempt to solicit responses to his pitifully boring journal)



Your journal is AMAZING! Visiting next. Hope all is going well with you!



Phineas said:


> Wow! You're looking awesome Curt! How did you manage 2.5 lbs a week without muscle loss? That's quite the drop.



Thank you! I'm going to continue another six weeks or until I whittle some more excess off the middle. 

Doing keto, focusing on zero-carb shakes, steak, salmon, diet colas (just had a Cherry Coke Zero), peanut butter, salads, hamburger patties, and that's about it. Very limited menu, but I don't mind. And I really look forward to my weekly cheat meal. Last night it was lasagna, chocolate milk, chocolate cake and ice cream, coffee with cream and real sugar, and chicken rice soup. Burp!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2011)

189.8 lbs.
*
Tuesday, April 5, 2011*

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out
DB Bench 50's X 10, 60's X 8, 65's X 5, 70's X 3
Incline DB Bench 55's X 7, 8, 5
Pec Deck 110 X 10, 11, 10
Pushups BW X 15, 10, 8
Knee raises X 15, 15, 15
Crunches X 15, 15, 15


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2011)

nice pressing curt!


----------



## Burr (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't see no Hypers!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice pressing curt!



Thanks!



Burr said:


> Don't see no Hypers!



I know. I forgot. And dropped the deads tonight, too. 

188.6 lbs.

*Wednesday, April 6, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 12, 6, 6, 5
Olympic bar bent row 95 X 12, 115 X 10, 125 X 10, 135 X 6
Crunches 20, 20, 20
Knee raises 20, 20, 20  
Pulldowns (wide grip) 80 X 15, 12, (medium grip) 100 X 11, 10, 110 X 8 
Seated Rows 140 X 8, 8 
Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 elevation


----------



## Burr (Apr 6, 2011)

You are as young as your spine!!!

Twist it or loss it!

Why don't you do my little 15 minute Yoga workout and see how much better your back will fell???



Col. I.P. Yurin
Commissariat of Internal Security
Stakhanovite
Order of Lenin (1937)
Hero of Socialist Labor (1939)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

look at that weight drop!


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 7, 2011)

Burr said:


> You are as young as your spine!!!
> 
> Twist it or loss it!
> 
> ...


 

exactly what I started doing the last few weeks and it has helped.good advice!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2011)

187 lbs.

*Friday, April 8, 2011*

Rotator work In & Out 3 X 15
Reverse Flyes 70 X 12, 90 X 12, 110 X 12, 130 X 10, 140 X 8  
DB Press 35's X 12, 40's X 8, 50's X 6, 3, (Drop set: 40's X 6, 30's X 6, 20's X 8) 
Machine Lateral Raises 50# X 10, 10, 8  

Treadmill 25 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2011)

Burr said:


> Why don't you do my little 15 minute Yoga workout and see how much better your back will fell???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have your yoga routine posted in your journal? I'll take a look! 



Burner02 said:


> look at that weight drop!



Unfortunately, the strength is dropping, too. lol

Still, it's worth it to trim the waist a bit. Not dipping under 175 lbs., though. I'm a Chihuahua, but I don't want to look like a _starving_ Chihuahua.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2011)

Was 183 lbs. this a.m.

Visited my brother and with my dropping weight in mind I had an unscheduled cheat meal of two slices of cheese pizza with my niece and two nephews and my brother. My SiL is doing the gluten-free thing and didn't participate in our munch fest.

Tomorrow will be _my Real Deal Cheat_. I'm going to *pound *the carbs!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Was 183 lbs. this a.m.
> 
> Visited my brother and with my dropping weight in mind I had an unscheduled cheat meal of *two slices of cheese pizza *with my niece and two nephews and my brother. My SiL is doing the gluten-free thing and didn't participate in our munch fest.
> 
> Tomorrow will be _my Real Deal Cheat_. I'm going to *pound *the carbs!



This is wrong on so many levels.

Although i must say that my appetite is so blunted that I not only purchased, but watched my son consume a cheese pizza the other night. He thinks it witty to taunt his Dad, but Dad taught him a lesson in self control....the little brat.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 12, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> This is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Although i must say that my appetite is so blunted that I not only purchased, but watched my son consume a cheese pizza the other night. He thinks it witty to taunt his Dad, but Dad taught him a lesson in self control....the little brat.


 

LOL my wife and kids do the same thing!  After winning a soccer game we agreed to take the kids to McD's for Ice cream  dad just watches them and goes home for a  protein shake LOL  



BTW Curt Looking good!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> This is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Although i must say that my appetite is so blunted that I not only purchased, but watched my son consume a cheese pizza the other night. He thinks it witty to taunt his Dad, but Dad taught him a lesson in self control....the little brat.


Backhand. Right in the chops. Then say, "Bust my balls again...you little shit. I brought you into this world-I can take you out." 
Worked for my dad. He's 73 and still scares the shit out of me. Meanwhile I tower over him by about 100lbs, but he still has the upperhand. 


I'm kidding of course. Not about my dad, but the whack.


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Was 183 lbs. this a.m.
> 
> Visited my brother and with my dropping weight in mind I had an unscheduled cheat meal of two slices of cheese pizza with my niece and two nephews and my brother. My SiL is doing the gluten-free thing and didn't participate in our munch fest.
> 
> Tomorrow will be _my Real Deal Cheat_. I'm going to *pound *the carbs!


 

I dread the days of pizza being cheat meal and not a stape! =)

then again I could prob diet with pizza,YES im one of those guys =p


loving all work you are putting in,this is what a log s hould be!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> This is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Although i must say that my appetite is so blunted that I not only purchased, but watched my son consume a cheese pizza the other night. He thinks it witty to taunt his Dad, but *Dad taught him a lesson in self control*....the little brat.



I wonder if your son even noticed that "lesson". lol I'm sure he appreciates your love and pizza-purchasing ways, but I'm guessing he didn't even notice your self discipline. 



jagbender said:


> LOL my wife and kids do the same thing!  After winning a soccer game we agreed to take the kids to McD's for Ice cream  dad just watches them *and goes home for a  protein shake LOL  *
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Curt Looking good!



Had a few hamburger patties (no bun, no nuthin) and a protein shake. Might have another shake or a Salmon pack (Chicken of the Sea, 30g protein) before I hit the sack.

What protein are you using? I picked up some zero carb IsoPure - vanilla and strawberry, I mix one scoop of each in about 8-10 ounces of water.



juggernaut said:


> Backhand. Right in the chops. Then say, *"Bust my balls again...you little shit. I brought you into this world-I can take you out."
> Worked for my dad. He's 73 and still scares the shit out of me. *Meanwhile I tower over him by about 100lbs, but he still has the upperhand.
> 
> 
> I'm kidding of course. Not about my dad, but the whack.



You're a lucky man. Envy you that connection and obvious love (and healthy fear/respect ).



IronPotato said:


> I dread the days of pizza being cheat meal and not a stape! =)
> 
> then again I could prob diet with pizza,*YES im one of those guys* =p
> 
> ...



Does that mean you find getting and staying lean a piece of cake (or pizza)? I used to be one of those guys, but around age 40 my metabolism took a hike or a dive. Definitely left the building.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2011)

These pics will hopefully be posted to my Transformation Challenge thread soon enough, but thought I'd post the before shots in my training journal, too.

There's still time to join if you haven't! Click the big black link in my sig! 

Here they are... SQUINT YER EYES! LOOK AWAY!* LOOK AWAY!*






















Height: 6'1"
Weight: 185 lbs.
Neck: 14 1/2"
Shoulders: 48 1/2"
Chest: 41" (relaxed) 45" (expanded/flexed)
Waist: 35"
Hips: 38"
Thigh: 23"
Calf: 15"
Biceps: 13" (relaxed/hanging at side) 14 1/2" (flexed)
Skull: freaking 23 1/2"
Wrist: 6 1/2"
Ankle: 9"
Shoe Size: 11

Check out that head circumference.  I mean talk about adding insult to injury. My neck is 14 1/2". Skinny for anyone, but when your coconut is nearly two feet around, well, that makes a fourteen-inch neck look even worse. Likewise my popguns. Even if they were 20 inches they'd look small compared to the globe I'm carrying around.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 13, 2011)

I am using Whey PWO.  And Isogenics Blend for replacement meals.  Casein @ night 

My DR has me on a fairly balanced diet, but I tend to add more protein on lifting days 
trying to get 165g protein on lifting days.  Doc says I can lose 60 pounds of fat in 6 months.  So far I am on schedule 260# 2-26-11  244 4-15-2011    shooting for 200-210 by the end of July.  

As far as Food protein I am eating 95/5 turkey burger from Sam's club  I have been cooking them and topping them with tomato sauce and a sprinke of parmesean cheese.   or Salmon  That's about all I eat for protein


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Check out that head circumference.  I mean talk about adding insult to injury. My neck is 14 1/2". Skinny for anyone, but when your coconut is nearly two feet around, well, that makes a fourteen-inch neck look even worse. Likewise my popguns. Even if they were 20 inches they'd look small compared to the globe I'm carrying around.


 
*Stuart Mackenzie*: Look at the size of that boy's heed. 
*Tony Giardino*: Shhh! 
*Stuart Mackenzie*: I'm not kidding, it's like an orange on a toothpick. 
*Tony Giardino*: Shhh, you're going to give the boy a complex. 
*Stuart Mackenzie*: Well, that's a huge noggin. That's a virtual planetoid. 
*Tony Giardino*: Shh! 
*Stuart Mackenzie*: Has it's own weather system. 
*Tony Giardino*: Sh, sh, shh. 
*Stuart Mackenzie*: HEAD! MOVE!


*Stuart Mackenzie*: I'm not kidding, that boy's head is like Sputnik; spherical but quite pointy at parts! Now that was offside, wasn't it? He'll be crying himself to sleep tonight, on his huge pillow.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108174/quotes?qt0319356 
_ So I Married An Axe Murderer
Sorry....couldn't resist...  


Dude! You're a teach! ya gotz lots of stuff crammed up in there! 
So, what's your goal stats?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

That's cool the way you walked through that brick wall and only your head hasn't come through yet.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2011)

186.8 lbs.

*Wednesday, April 13, 2011*

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out
DB Bench 50's X 12, 55's X 10, 60's X 8, 65's X 4, 3
Incline DB Bench 45's X 12, 10, 12, 12
Pec Deck 110 X 15, 6, 15, 11

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

183 lbs.

*Thursday, April 14, 2011*

Pull Ups BW palms facing X 13, 6, 6, 5
Icarian bent row 45 X 10, 70 X 8, 8 7 
Crunches 20, 20, 20
Knee raises 20, 20, 20  
Pulldowns (wide grip) 90 X 12, 12, (medium grip) 100 X 12, 12, 110 X 8


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

What is this complex you have your head haha, come on Curt its not that big, funny how people view themselves!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I am using Whey PWO.  And Isogenics Blend for replacement meals.  Casein @ night
> 
> My DR has me on a fairly balanced diet, but I tend to add more protein on lifting days
> trying to get 165g protein on lifting days.  Doc says I can lose 60 pounds of fat in 6 months.  So far I am on schedule 260# 2-26-11  244 4-15-2011    *shooting for 200-210 by the end of July.*
> ...



Good luck! Sounds like you're on point.



Burner02 said:


> *Stuart Mackenzie*: Look at the size of that boy's heed.
> *Tony Giardino*: Shhh!
> *Stuart Mackenzie*: I'm not kidding, it's like an orange on a toothpick.
> *Tony Giardino*: Shhh, you're going to give the boy a complex.
> ...



I have to check out that movie! lmao  It sounds like the story of my life. 

Not sure on goals. 

My left elbow is irritating me. Not sure what's up there. Believe triceps pushdowns are the culprit.

Goal is to drop to maybe 175 lbs., be starved for nutrients, and then go on a clean bulk. I'm going to give it a few weeks of good eating and then add in Super-DMZ Rx again.



Triple Threat said:


> That's cool the way you walked through that brick wall and only your head hasn't come through yet.



A mean trick. Glad you liked it!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What is this complex you have your head haha, come on Curt *its not that big*, funny how people view themselves!!!



Measure your head, Dave. 

I'm talking 60cm, man. lol

And it's more like healthy self-deprecating humor than a complex.

_I think._


----------



## Burr (Apr 15, 2011)

I was going to run my mouth but I am just going to shut-up before I start.

Love you man


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2011)

^ PM me to give me Hell, Burr. lol

Legs today. Will do some deads and a yoga move or two.

But I'm waiting on the Sousa March until I visit the P.I.! 

Love you, too, man. All the best to you and the Mrs.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2011)

186.2 lbs.

*Friday, April 15, 2011*

Squats Olympic bar X 12, 135 X 8, 155 X 8, 175 X 5, 185 X 2, 2
Leg Press 180 X 20, 270 X 10, 360 X 10, 450 X 5
Deadlift 135 X 10, 10, 10
Calf Raises (Free Motion) 400 X 20, 20, 20

Yoga:
Corpse Pose 5 minutes
Reclining Knee to Shoulder pose 5 minutes

*Corpse Pose*

How-to: Lie down flat on your back. Feet can be about mat width apart, arms straight, palms up.

Tips: Relax. Follow your breath without trying to control it. Notice what’s going on in your body. Catch your thoughts as they come along and let them go.

Benefits: Good for body awareness and relaxing. Also good for noticing how persistent thinking can be. 






*Reclining Knee to Shoulder Pose*

How-to: Lie down flat on your back. Lift one knee and bend it toward your shoulder, using your arms to gently pull the knee closer to your body. Your opposite leg can remain straight, or be slightly bent.

Tips: Don’t use a lot of effort to pull knee toward you. Wrap your hands around your shin, or hook your arm over your shin just behind you knee, and use only the weight of your arms and your exhales to gently drop the knee closer to your body.

Benefits: Opens the hips and top fronts of thighs.


----------



## Burr (Apr 15, 2011)

Do [FONT=&quot]full back twist!!!![/FONT]


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

i see deads. Great job.

Pix look good as well, can tell your making great progress.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I might be trying a yoga class soon. Is it challenging?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 16, 2011)

Burr said:


> Do [FONT=&quot]full back twist!!!![/FONT]



(Googles)






You trying to kill me, Burr? 



omerta2010 said:


> i see deads. Great job.
> 
> Pix look good as well, can tell your making great progress.



No pain, so that was a plus.

So far as "great progress" goes I believe I'm going to have to hit the treadmill more regularly to tighten up my waist the way I want. 



juggernaut said:


> I think I might be trying a yoga class soon. *Is it challenging?*



The yoga studio is inside the building across from where I live, but I've never stepped foot inside. Someone told me they have yoga there every Monday and I did see a sandwich board sign out front previously.

Not sure how they're doing for business. Just know that I'm not helping. lol


----------



## Burr (Apr 16, 2011)

Just go off to a out of way place in the gym and get in the floor and do a few minutes of Yoga.

I post my little back twist later when I find it.


----------



## Burr (Apr 16, 2011)

OK Big Guys here it is!
Now do your pipe twist hard first.

Then:
1.       Crocodile I
2.       Crocodile II
3.       Crocodile II
4.       Fish I
5.       Large Seal
  Now Google and print a picture of each pose and take it with you to the gym so you can DO IT RIGHT.
  Just spend 15 minutes doing this before you start your workout.


This will help your back! You can also do a "Full Body" Yoga workout but Curt was crying about his back.


Now, if you want to sit a few minutes and Meditate do the Meditation Posture pose. I work my neck from side to side and to the front. (do not push your head back). I use my hand/arm to pull me head to the side.


Try It Folks


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2011)

Good advice. I'll get on that ASAP. There's a Hatha Yoga studio a few blocks from me and a yoga thing across the street. It's in an apartment. Will have to check both out.

Knocked out 25 minutes of cardio tonight.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2011)

*Monday, April 18, 2011*

 Treadmill 25 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm impressed~

You're amazing, as I am back looking at you

Yes, you're one reason I continue to go on, your body looks fantastic!


----------



## Burr (Apr 18, 2011)

Curt, you can do the little Yogo workout in the corner of the gym. 

You don't need to spend money of a Yoga class.


----------



## caaraa (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow. Those are some nice traps in the second vid!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2011)

Burr said:


> Curt, you can do the little Yogo workout in the corner of the gym.
> 
> You don't need to spend money of a Yoga class.



I'm the poster boy for "A Fool and His Money..." 



caaraa said:


> Wow. Those are some nice traps in the second vid!



Absolutely no shoulder width at all, but have always been able to turn my traps over like that. lol

Worthless human trick, eh?  Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> I'm impressed~
> 
> You're amazing, as I am back looking at you
> 
> Yes, you're one reason I continue to go on, your body looks fantastic!



_I'm blushing._ lol 

Thanks, Nightowl. 

Hope your training is going well.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2011)

183.4 lbs. after cardio

*Tuesday, April 19, 2011*

Treadmill 35 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2011)

184 lbs. after fasted cardio

*Wednesday, April 20, 2011*

Treadmill 45 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

That was this morning at around 8:00. Followed cardio up with four eggs at the local diner. Picked up some salmon at the grocery store, enjoyed some _Interwebz tyme!_ 

Had a meal of salmon and a protein shake at around 1 p.m. and just finished the same meal moments ago. Heading to the gym for chest in about 30 minutes.

It's NOT gonna look like _this. _lol






Arnold in 1968


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 20, 2011)

Though this is not a love in, but I want to see you live.

I am so happy and think of you with complete devotion.  I was in today and I felt so great. I even got happy mail from my psyzcho boy...he and I have now officially spit, oh I mean split.

So...where were we 

(Joke)


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Though this is not a love in, but I want to see you live.
> 
> I am so happy and think of you with complete devotion.  I was in today and I felt so great. I even got happy mail from my psyzcho boy...he and I have now officially spit, oh I mean split.
> 
> ...



You're a trip. Well, as I'm in Pennsylvania and you're safely in California you'll have to wait for another YouTube. lol

Sorry about the psyzcho bf. But aren't all relationships a little crazy at times?

Where were we? Heading for the gym, of course!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Height: 6'1"
> Weight: 185 lbs.



Nice Journal! Will be following. 

What would you say is your BF%? 
Also age, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2011)

^ I'll guess somewhere between 15 and 20%? I'm off tomorrow (school's spring break), so I could ask at Gold's. They have a hand-held bf gizmo.

Will be 49 in August.

Appreciate the visit. 

184 lbs.

*Wednesday, April 20, 2011*

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out
DB Bench 50's X 12, 55's X 10, 60's X 8, 65's X 7, 5, 70's X 3 
Incline DB Bench 50's X 10, 10, 10, 8 
Pec Deck 110 X 15, 8, 11, 8 
Knee raises 3 X 20
Crunches 3 X 20 

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2011)

This is Thursday morning. Will be hitting the gym in the evening, too.

183.2 lbs. a.m.

*Thursday, April 21, 2011*

Treadmill 60 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

(Superset)
Knee raises 20, 20, 20 
Crunches 20, 20, 20

Calf Raises (Free Motion) 200 lbs. X 20, 20, 20, 260 lbs. X 20, 20, 20,  340 lbs. X 20, 380 lbs. X 20, 400 lbs. X 20, 260 lbs. X 20, 200 lbs. X  20, 20


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2011)

Was happy with my benching yesterday, but it did nothing for my elbow _today._ Have to pick up some ibuprofen.

Anyway, there's my mandatory excuse making. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else dealing with injuries, major, minor, or imaginary?

Used the Life Fitness pulldown and rowing machines to train back this evening. 

183 lbs. p.m. 

*Thursday, April 21, 2011*

Life Fitness pulldown 50 X 12, 70 X 15, 90 X 10, 110 X 10, 130 X 10
Life Fitness row 50 X 10, 90 X 10, 110 X 8 

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

Short and sweet workout.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> W
> Anyone else dealing with injuries, major, minor, or imaginary?


Nope. Good day to be 21.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nope. Good day to be 21.



Was just checking out your training journal! Awesome with the 255 X 7 PR.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Anyone else dealing with injuries, major, minor, or imaginary?



Back issues that will never heal, shoulder acts up whenever I do bicep isolation movement. 

So I'd have to say I'm relatively healthy at the moment. 

Hope the ibuprofen helped and you have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2011)

^ LOL  It's all relative, right? Stay "healthy"!

Still haven't picked up the ibuprofen. Keep forgetting. That must mean it's not that painful, right?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2011)

(morning) 181.3 lbs. after cardio

*Friday, April 22, 2011*

Treadmill 60 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline         

Weighed 178.8 lbs. stripped down at home after the a.m. cardio. Asked  the one trainer to measure my percent body fat tonight when I arrived at  Gold's.

15.6% measured on a handheld Omron.

6'1", 178 lbs., age 48 was the info input.

(evening) 183.4 lbs.

*Friday, April 22, 2011*

(Superset)
Knee raises 20, 20, 20 
Crunches 20, 20, 20

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

Goblet squats 50 X 12, 70 X 12, 90 X 12, 100 X 12, 110 X 12, 120 X 8 
Leg Press 200 X 20, 290 X 15, 380 X 15, 470 X 8
Leg Curls 140 X 10, 10, 10






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 23, 2011)

You are definitely leaner then 20%, and don't trust those handheld gizmos, they suck ass.  Get a pair of Accufit 3000 calipers thru Amazon.

Your arms and legs look thicker then what I remember.  Good job!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, JD. Appreciate the good word. Hope your training is going well. Happy Easter!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2011)

184 lbs.

*Saturday, April 23, 2011*

Rotator work In & Out 3 X 15
Reverse Flyes 70 X 12, 90 X 12, 110 X 12, 130 X 12, 140 X 12 
DB Press 35's X 12, 40's X 10 , 50's X 7, 5, (Drop set: 40's X 7, 30's X 4, 20's X 7) 

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are definitely leaner then 20%, and don't trust those handheld gizmos, they suck ass.


He said 15.6% though. That seems semi accurate doesn't it? I would have guessed 14-15%. I know those hand held things depend greatly on how hydrated you are though and they do suck.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> He said 15.6% though. That seems semi accurate doesn't it? I would have guessed 14-15%. I know those hand held things depend greatly on how hydrated you are though and they do suck.



Yeah, I doubt very much I'm under 16%. Working on a four pack but that lower row is a blur. 

Would greater hydration (more liquids in you, right?) increase or decrease the percentage? 

Meh. It doesn't really matter. If I want to drop more fat I'm going to have to become more serious about the number of meals I'm eating, up my cardio, and probably review ALL of Built's suggestions/recommendations.

PLUS this elbow thing is ticking me off. I'm not pushing as hard or pulling as hard as I'd be able if the pain/pressure wasn't there. Wtf did I do?  Probably overuse. I didn't bang it on anything that I recall. Son of a...

/crybaby rant


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

Ummmm I think it's that the more hydrated you are the less body fat it says you have.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2011)

BUT I'M NOT _BITTER!_

lol


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Ummmm I think it's that the more hydrated you are the less body fat it says you have.



If that's the case then I'm more than 16% likely. Had a big shake before hitting the gym. The mirror is what counts anyway. And I am not pleased with what I'm seeing right now.  Always room for improvement.

Good luck in the job hunt and congratulations on graduating. Do I have that right?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup. Interview on monday. I think you look about 15% if you lost 8-9 more pounds your abs will be showing really nice.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2011)

Good luck on the interview, man.

Goal is 175 lbs., but the bigger goal is dealing with this elbow. I dropped triceps pushdowns as that's what I had been hitting seriously. Aggravating to have any kind of injury.

Crap. Well, doesn't Google suck?

"Tendonitis in the elbow is often referred to as tennis elbow, but it can happen with any sport or exercise.  As with many injuries to the elbow, tendonitis occurs due to repeated  action. The repetition is not exclusive to the elbow; movement of the  hand and arm can contribute to tennis elbow. Elbow tendonitis reduces  the strength in the entire arm. You may have trouble picking things up  or holding something in your hand. You will certainly have problems  lifting a weight with the injured arm. If you suspect you have tennis  elbow, *stop lifting and allow the tendons to heal.* Use ice and  over-the-counter pain relievers to reduce discomfort. You may want to  consider a brace or wrap on the elbow to reinforce it in the future and  prevent a chronic problem."
From *Elbow Pain And Lifting Weights | LIVESTRONG.COM*


​


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

You can still do squats and deadlifts!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2011)

Good attitude and good advice, though the deads give me problems for other reasons (he whined). lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 23, 2011)

Do the 20 rep squat program for a month then. It will be fun.


----------



## Burr (Apr 24, 2011)

If you were doing your yoga!!!!!!


And, My Abs show!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2011)

I have that book. Randall Strossen? Might have that spelled wrong. It's in a box somewhere. lol Great program, though. 

Burr, I'm going to get on that! Yoga, Yoga, *YOGA!*


----------



## Burr (Apr 24, 2011)

You smelled it right but you forgot the PH.D


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2011)

lol You're right. I totally forgot about that part! 

*Amazon.com: Super Squats: How to Gain 30 Pounds of Muscle in 6 Weeks (9780926888005): Randall J. Strossen (Ph.D.): Books*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2011)

Weighed around 181 lbs. today.

_Before _my cheat meal. 

Wendy's double baconator, medium chocolate Frosty, and a salad. Then I had a "dessert" at my uncle's home:






Plus some coffee.
_
Stuffed._


----------



## Burr (Apr 24, 2011)

Sob


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2011)

^ heh Is that "Sob" as in you're crying you miss donuts or "Sob" as in "Son of a *****, Curt, you bastard!!!" lol

Note to self: Yoga!  I did at least get cardio done! 

185.6 lbs.

*Tuesday, April 26, 2011*

Treadmill 40 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

*Food:*

I had a heaping teaspoon of peanut butter, a 50g protein shake (zero  carb), and a VPX Triple Berry Redline 8oz drink (250mg caffeine) for  breakfast. 

Then a black coffee during the student breakfast time. 

For lunch it was a 24hr allergy tablet, Omega 3/6/9 capsules, and another zero-carb 50g protein shake.

About 30 minutes ago I mixed up some BCAA powder.

Burger patties and a Caesar salad plus black coffee at Wendy's. 

Ended the day with salmon and a 25g protein shake.

Keto definitely works for me. I'm following it until I hit 175. Then I'll add carbs post workout.

*Training adjustment:*

I'm putting myself on three weeks of modified or light duty in the gym with my elbow tendonitis.

*Tendonitis - How To Diagnose, Treat & Cure Tendonitis*

Pretty sure it's the medial epicondyle, left elbow on the inside area.

Years ago I suffered from injuring the lateral epicondyle. That was work  related - throwing paper on a conveyor belt 13 hours a day and seven  days a week did a number on me.

And I've reinjured those tendons in the past doing hang cleans. A great exercise that I do not mess with any longer.

I'll be doing single db work for my right side as well as machine work for my right side.

Should be able to do pec deck, squats, leg presses, leg extensions, leg curls, etc.

But my left arm is momentarily "trashed". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can up cardio and nail down my eating while I rehab my arm.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 27, 2011)

I do enjoy Curts cheat meals, is it me though or do you eat out alot Curt?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2011)

Do you wrap your elbow when you workout? It helps me a bit, I think more mentally than physically, but it does help.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I do enjoy Curts cheat meals, is it me though or *do you eat out alot Curt?*



All the time, but they're not fancy restaurants. Prices are reasonable. 



x~factor said:


> *Do you wrap your elbow when you workout?* It helps me a bit, I think more mentally than physically, but it does help.



Yup. I picked up an Ace bandage thing. It offers support, but I also started a self-imposed left-side ban for three weeks to let the tendon heal.

The Ace gizmo appears in the treadmill vid (below). 

Yesterday I forgot to include the one "meal". I had four hard boiled eggs and a Coke Zero in the evening after the Wendy's meal.

Hey, that protein counts, what, about 6 grams per egg?

184.4 lbs.

_Gained_ .4 lbs.? 

Going to stop _ball parking_ my food quantity and meal count.

*Wednesday, April 27, 2011*

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out
Life Fitness chest press (right arm only) 30 X 12, 35 X 12, 40 X 12, 45 X 10   
Pec Deck (right arm only) 40 X 12, 50 X 12, 65 X 12, 90 X 12, 110 X 12, 12

Not sure how those numbers work. Does the machine work if you're using just one arm?* 

(Super Set)
Knee raises 3 X 20
Crunches 3 X 20 

Side bends 25# db 3 X 20

Treadmill 25 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

*Was doing same weight with two arms. Maybe leverage from holding non-working arm against my leg? Because I can't pec deck 200. And I definitely have not doubled my strength. 

Meh. 

I bring you the world's crappiest _training _ video!






YouTube Video











Minutes before closing time, place was DEAD (clearly and visibly d-e-a-d). Scanned or panned or whatever the video term is for "pointing at" my Ace brace, the area around the treadmill, and, uh, the annoying/buzzing fluorescent lights!

*Food: Wednesday, 4/27*

6:30 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter and a 50g protein shake (zero carb) for breakfast. 

8 am. black coffee during the student breakfast time. 

10 a.m. BCAA powder

11 a.m. 24hr allergy tablet, Omega 3/6/9 capsules, and a roast beef sub with two thin slices of tomato and lettuce (no bun, no cheese).

6 p.m. Burger patties and a Caesar salad plus black coffee at Wendy's. 

7:30 p.m. 50g protein shake, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1 pre-workout.

10 p.m. Coke Zero and 4 hard boiled eggs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Hey, that protein counts, what, about 6 grams per egg?
> 
> 184.4 lbs.
> 
> ...


Large eggs are 7g protein each. Don't sweat the .4 pounds you did eat at wendys after all lol.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2011)

Jackal's Gym - Store


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Food: Wednesday, 4/27*
> 
> 6:30 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter and a 50g protein shake (zero carb) for breakfast.
> 
> ...



Since when is black coffee considered a meal?

And can you really call it a sub without the bun and cheese?

ok done picking on you, hope the arm is feeling better.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Large eggs are 7g protein each. Don't sweat the .4 pounds you did eat at wendys after all lol.



True.



PreMier said:


> Jackal's Gym - Store



Cool, thanks, PreMier. 



omerta2010 said:


> Since when is black coffee considered a meal?
> 
> And can you really call it a sub without the bun and cheese?
> *
> ok done picking on you, hope the arm is feeling better.*



heh I just listed it. I don't count it as a meal either. lol

Hit 178 lbs. and change this a.m.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

183.4 lbs. 

*Thursday, April 28, 2011*

Assisted palm-facing-in pull up (one-arm) -90 X 10, 10, -100 X 10, 10
DB row 40# X 10, 45 X 10, 50 X 10

Horribly short workout. 

*Food:

Friday, April 29, 2011*

6:30 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter, 50g protein shake (zero carb)

8 am. black coffee, 24hr allergy tablet 

9:30 a.m. BCAA powder, Omega 3/6/9, and 24hr allergy tablet

11 a.m. 50g protein shake

5 p.m. NY strip steak, salad, oil, coffee with fake sugar

7:30 p.m. 4 hardboiled eggs, Diet Snapple peach tea  

183.8 lbs.

*Saturday, April 30, 2011*

Squats Oly bar X 15, 135 X 10, 155 X 8, 175 X 6, 185 X 3, 195 X 2






YouTube Video











(Superset)
Knee raises 20, 20, 20 
Crunches 20, 20, 20

Another jacked up workout. Need to fix that. 

*Food:

Saturday, April 30, 2011*

9 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter, 50g protein shake (zero carb), multiple viamin, 2000iu Vitamin D, ibuprofen, antihistamine capsules

11 a.m. 50g protein shake

2 p.m. VPX MH-1 shake

3:30 p.m. Better'n Eggs Plus 75mg Omega 3 40g protein, 14oz NY strip steak, salad with oil, coffee and fake sugar, water

6 p.m. Liquid egg whites 48g protein, Coke Zero

8 p.m. 50g protein shake

Taken today at the Carlisle Diner...






Had a NY strip yesterday, too, but at the Paxtang Grill in Paxtang, PA.

*Paxtang Grill Trivia - Wall | Facebook*





^^^ Image from their Facebook page

*In other news... *

Weighed _178.2_ lbs. stripped down this morning. My goal weight is 175 lbs. 

I don't think the waist will be where I want it at that weight, but I'm *not *dropping to a buck-fifty again. _Could _do that, but _it's_ not a good look either. lol






YouTube Video










149 lbs. on October 31, 2007






YouTube Video










179 lbs. on December 10, 2007






YouTube Video










186.5 lbs. on January 5, 2008

Don't actually think there _is _a good weight or look for me. haHA ...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

And two Yuenglings.

_*burp*_

An early cheat meal!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2011)

i ate a 5lb pumpkin pie from costco once. yes i won the contest haha

nice cheat i want pizza(sabarro?)

oh and nice bicep vein!


----------



## Burr (Apr 30, 2011)

Curt, The Ass hole!

Go ahead and eat The Hole Thing!!!


----------



## Burr (Apr 30, 2011)

Funny,

You've heard of the Farmers Walk. 

I do the Potters Walk. Load a 18" flower pot with rocks, dirt, plant and then pick it up with your thumbs and first finger (both hands) and walk 20-30 feet.

Didn't think it was so bad until about three hours later when I tried to stand up!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i ate a 5lb pumpkin pie from costco once. yes i won the contest haha
> 
> nice cheat i want pizza(sabarro?)
> 
> oh and nice bicep vein!



Mine wasn't a 5lb pie but it was a LOTTA PIE all the same. lol Congrats on the contest. I almost puked.  Seemed like a good idea at the time. Reduced fat milk, though. 

Yes, sabarro! I drove to Lancaster tonight, took the Turnpike and stopped at a rest area/store thing along the way. Had purchased the pie earlier and had it in the car. lmao

Took my fork and my pie and walked in and sat down at one of their tables. The place was empty except for a motorcyclist couple warming up along their ride from central PA to Philly (I stopped to gab and wish them a safe trip. ) After the pie, I had that slice of pizza and a courtesy cup of water (Thank you, sabarro clerk man!).

The two Yuenglings were drinked/drank/drunk (**** Grammar!) at the Cocalico Tavern with my brother (who hosts their karaoke nights), his girlfriend, and a friend Stacey who encouraged me to have a Jager bomb.  But I stood my ground and stuck with the two beers. 



Burr said:


> Curt, The Ass hole!
> 
> Go ahead and eat The Hole Thing!!!



 Hey, if you and the missus had been here I would have shared! 



Burr said:


> Funny,
> 
> You've heard of the Farmers Walk.
> 
> ...



I definitely want to work out with you. From the Sousa Days at the gym and now the Potters Walk? Oh, _yeeeeeeaaaahhhh!!!!_


----------



## davegmb (May 1, 2011)

Just watched your squats vid, i lift about the same as you on squats, its a troublesome exercise for me. So ive decided to do heavy leg press first so i can attack my legs with some serious weight and then use squats to finish my legs off. This means it doesnt matter so much about the weight or lack of it as my legs are already fatigued from the leg press, works better for me and my thighs are growing. Maybe it will work for you too Curt, just a thought!


----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2011)

your squats dont look bad, STOP turning your head though! look straight or up, keep that head back


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> decided to do heavy leg press first so i can attack my legs with some serious weight and then use squats to finish my legs off.



Great recommendation. I'll give that a shot. Thank you, Dave.



PreMier said:


> STOP turning your head though! look straight or up, keep that head back



Also good advice, but I only turned my head that one rep, right? There was a kid seated military pressing more than I was squatting to my right. lol Wtf?

You're right, though. I know better than to turn my head. Thanks, PreMier.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Anyone else dealing with injuries, major, minor, or imaginary?






ihateschoolmt said:


> Nope. Good day to be 21.




No injuries here, either.  Good day to be 21.    Not that I am 21, mind you.  It's just a good day to be 21.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2011)

I think I just gained 5 lbs reading through this journal and looking at all the pictures of your cheat meals.


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> No injuries here, either.  Good day to be 21.   *Not that I am 21, mind you.  It's just a good day to be 21.*



 Agreed on both counts. Wish I could say the same about not being injured, but I have just a mild complaint. This will heal quickly.



Triple Threat said:


> I think I just gained 5 lbs reading through this journal and looking at all the pictures of your cheat meals.



haHA The pie was awesome, but I shouldn't have eaten that much of it.

_In other news..._

*Sunday, May 1, 2011*

10 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter, 50g protein shake (zero carb), multiple vitamin, 2000iu Vitamin D, antihistamine capsules

6:30 p.m. 4 Double Stacks plain (8 hamburger patties), Caesar salad, coffee

1 a.m. 4 hard-boiled eggs, Steaz zero-cal drink

Left home for my part-time Sunday gig, but forgot shakes I had set out to take along. 

*Monday, May 2, 2011*

6:30 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter, 50g protein shake (zero carb)

10:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9

5 p.m. Better'n Eggs Plus 75mg Omega 3 (40g protein), 2 Double Stacks plain (4 hamburger patties), Caesar salad, bottle water

*Cardio next!*







9 p.m. Treadmill 40 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline






YouTube Video











183.6 lbs. _after_ cardio

Not liking that weight. 

10 p.m. 4 hard-boiled eggs, Steaz zero calorie orange drink


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> 10 p.m. *4 hard-boiled eggs*, Steaz zero calorie orange drink



lol _Pretty cool.
_





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2011)

*Tuesday, May 3, 2011*

6:30 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter, 50g protein shake (zero carb)

10:15 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9

11:15 a.m. BCAA shake

3 p.m. 20oz Vitamin Water Zero

4 p.m. Three McDoubles (6 patties only), side salad, large coffee

8 p.m. 50g protein shake with Fiberlyze

183.8 lbs.

9 p.m. 40 minutes cardio 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

(Super Set)
Knee raises 3 X 20
Crunches 3 X 20

Weighted side bends 3 X 20

182.8 lbs. after cardio

10:30 p.m. Salmon 

Tomorrow is chest.






Not gonna look like that, though.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2011)

i love franco

bill pearl is prob my fave bb though. someday.. someday...


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2011)

You think that one amateur, Steve Kuclo, looks like Pearl at all?






YouTube Video











Maybe not.

Pearl was amazing, but I will always be an _Ahhhnuld _fan.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2011)

maybe if he was a bit leaner, but can the dude pull of a front double bi, with a vacuum like that? prob not


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2011)

^ Agreed.


----------



## Burr (May 3, 2011)

Here Curt, add this three times a week. Push till feels good, not till it hurts.

Try It.

 Burr’s Three Day Yoga Routine Tue, Wed & Sat.
  Hold All Position for 10-15 Breaths and Perceive Breath With-in Chest While Doing So.
1)      Oak, Dancing God, Loving The World & Holly Fig
2)      Awakening The Powers
3)      Triangle II, Side Bend in Cross legged Posture II, Side Bend Cross Legged Posture I.
4)      Twisted Standing Posture, Twist in Standing Position, Crocodile I, Crocodile II, Crocodile III.
5)      Cobra, Fish I,
6)      Large Seal
7)      Meditation Posture. I spend minutes in this pose thinking and being thankful.


----------



## syed2011 (May 4, 2011)

thank god you posted the second video !


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for the routine, Burr. I know it would be smart to include.

Syed, lots of videos in this thread. Which one are you referring to?

And welcome to *IronMagazine!*


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

I just have to say this. Arnold Sucked Ass. major ass


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I just have to say this. Arnold Sucked Ass. major ass



Any specifics? 

He was confident bordering on arrogant. He was accused of racism by Robby Robinson on at least one occasion. He was awarded the Mr. Olympia title against Sergio, who many would argue "pwn'd" Arnold. He hasn't spoken out in favor of AAS. He has asymmetrical biceps peaks. 

Regardless of any of that, though, Arnold has been a great ambassador for the sport, imo. 

What's your complaint with _Ahnuld_?


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Any specifics?
> 
> He was confident bordering on arrogant. He was accused of racism by Robby Robinson on at least one occasion. He was awarded the Mr. Olympia title against Sergio, who many would argue "pwn'd" Arnold. He hasn't spoken out in favor of AAS. He has asymmetrical biceps peaks.
> 
> ...


 
I guess it is not so much his physique or persona both  of which have their flaws.  It is people's blind willingness to use him as the bench mark for bodybuilding and a good physique.

If Arnie at his best was to enter a how now he would be laughed off the stage, fact. 

But my main quarrel is that people adore him so much due to his enormous levels of publicity despite the fact the only thing he can add to any body's life are if you work hard you'll achieve anything (providing of course you are in with the top people).


----------



## davegmb (May 4, 2011)

To say he "sucked ass" is harsh! If you compare any sport now to the past, generally speaking they are greater athletes now due to what we now know about nutrition, training, better drugs etc. So of course the Arnold of the 70's would not be as effective in a comp now, however, in reality if Arnold was about now he would have access to all the info and drugs that bodybuilders like Cutler and Coleman have now and in my opinion would still be a legend. 
His personalitly just adds to it to, he makes me laugh, he is a character, god forbid they all have the personality of Jay Cutler zzzzzzzz. Favourite Arnold quote (not including movies): "This guy Obama, he so skinny, he needs to do some squats" haha or words to that effect, comedy gold, i cant imagine any politician in the UK coming out with a comment like that haha.


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2011)

trap, if you are a total geek like me ever and read more about him I believe you'll realize that there's more to Arnold than just cheerleader BS. He _made _those connections. I've often been suspicious that Arnold married Maria at least in part for the Kennedy factor and associated power to be realized.

His "Stay Hungry" mantra and his desire to be anything but "normal" definitely make for an appealing character.

Dave, he absolutely has a great sense of _hyoomah_.


----------



## Burr (May 4, 2011)

Before you run someone down how about posting your picture and a little bit about your winning record!!!

The Gov. is A Winner!


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2011)

^ trapzilla offered his honest opinion and clarified in his reply to my comment. 

How's it going, Burr? Midnight here. Gotta hit the hay shortly.

Here's what I did today for exercise and eating:

*Wednesday, May 4, 2011*

6:30 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter, 50g protein shake (zero carb)

8 a.m. black coffee

10:15 a.m. BCAA shake, Omega 3/6/9

12:15 a.m. 50g protein shake

4 p.m. Coffee!

5:15 p.m. 40 minutes treadmill 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

181.2 lbs. after cardio

6 p.m. 6 hamburger patties, Caesar salad, bottled water

7:45 p.m. 50g zero-carb protein shake, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1, 1 heaping teaspoon Fiberlyze!

8:45 p.m. 2000iu Vitamin D, multi-vitamin, IronMagLabs Green Tea capsule

183 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out
Life Fitness chest press (right arm only) 40 X 12, 45 X 10, 50 X 9, 55 X 5
Pec Deck (right arm only) 110 X 12, 12, 120 X 10, 125 X 10
Incline db press 30# X 15, 40 X 12, 50 X 7, 55 X 7, 6
Cable one-arm chest press 40# X 12, 50 X 10, 70 X 10, 80 X 10






(Super Set)
Knee raises 3 X 20
Crunches 3 X 20 

Side bends 40# db 3 X 20

10:15 p.m. Vitamin Water Zero, 4 hard-boiled eggs

Starting my second week of one-arm work. Resting my elbow for a few weeks.

Checked out chest exercises courtesy of the CrackBerry and exrx.net popped up. That's where I grabbed the animated gif above.


----------



## Burr (May 4, 2011)

That ain't you in the picture dude, it's got hair!!!


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2011)

^ Not to mention _breasts!_ lol


----------



## Burr (May 4, 2011)

Picks,

And that's why I said "It"!

Do you think this Dirty Old Man would look at them nice, big, wonderful (hope it's not your sister) young BOOBS????


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

Burr said:


> Before you run someone down how about posting your picture and a little bit about your winning record!!!
> 
> The Gov. is A Winner!


 

If you really want pics then i'll dig some out, none of which are in a bodybuilding style just me as me.

i'll show you my winning record when i'm 300lbs on stage at the O baby, thats where I wanna be thats where i'll get.

I haven't started to compete yet as, that isn't part of my plan, My life plan has several paths to it which all need to meet at the precise right point for me to be able to compete.

and anyway i'm not big enough to even grace the stage IMO. 

i'll back up anything I say on this board 100% if you've got an issue call me out on it and i'll resolve it. but frankly to say "show that your better and have done more to prove that what you've said is correct" is a fairly childish and purile way to make someone justify their point of view.

__________________________________________________

And Curt maybe i've been out of fast food joints too long but that seems like A hella lot of patties!


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2011)

Burr said:


> Picks,
> 
> And that's why I said "It"!
> 
> *Do you think this Dirty Old Man would look at them nice, big, wonderful (hope it's not your sister) young BOOBS????*



lol I know you're a gentleman and so, of course, would avert your eyes. 



trapzilla said:


> 300lbs on stage at the O baby, thats where I wanna be thats where i'll get.(snip)
> 
> __________________________________________________
> 
> And Curt maybe i've been out of fast food joints too long but that seems like A hella lot of patties!



Lofty ambition. Good luck!

And that's six (okay, sometimes eight) _teeny tiny_ patties, trapzilla.


----------



## Burr (May 5, 2011)

Well, maybe one eye, maybe!


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2011)

^ lol 

_RIIIIIGHT!!!!_


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2011)

*Thursday, May 5, 2011*

6:30 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter, 50g protein shake (zero carb)

8 a.m. black coffee

9:15 a.m. BCAA shake, Omega 3/6/9

10:45 a.m. 50g protein shake

6 p.m. 6 Wendy's hamburger patties, Caesar salad, bottled water

7 p.m. Coffee, multi-vitamin, 2000iu Vitamin D

8:45 p.m. 50g zero-carb protein shake, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1, 1 heaping teaspoon Fiberlyze

182.6 lbs. 

DB row 40# X 10, 45 X 10, 50 X 10, 55 X 10, 60 X 10, 70 X 10, 75 X 8
Assisted palm-facing-in pull up (one-arm) -100 X 10, 10, 10, 10 
Life Fitness one-arm machine row 30 X 12, 50 X 10, 70 X 10, 90 X 8  
Seated one-arm row 50 X 10, 60 X 10, 10 

(Super Set)
Knee raises 3 X 20
Crunches 3 X 20 

Side bends 40# db 3 X 20

10:15 p.m. Optimum Nutrition Essential AmiN.O. Energy 4 scoops in 10oz water

11 p.m. 4 hard-boiled eggs, IsoPure 40g protein zero-carb drink


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)

nice db rows curt, do you lift raw? like no gloves/straps etc?


----------



## Burr (May 6, 2011)

Yoga Kills
   ROCKVILLE, Maryland -- Maryland authorities say a woman accused of killing her co-worker inside a yoga clothing shop in Bethesda has been indicted on a charge of murder.
Read more: Woman Charged With Murder in Yoga Shop Killing - FoxNews.com
​


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2011)

Burr said:


> Well, maybe one eye, maybe!



Talking about the one eyed snake?


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2011)

always good reading in here!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

I think I need to add Peanut butter into my meal plan.


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice db rows curt, do you lift raw? like no gloves/straps etc?



No gloves or straps, but I don't go heavy enough to need straps. Appreciate the good word, PreMier. Have a great weekend!



Burr said:


> Yoga Kills
> ROCKVILLE, Maryland -- Maryland authorities say a woman accused of killing her co-worker inside a yoga clothing shop in Bethesda has been indicted on a charge of murder.
> Read more: Woman Charged With Murder in Yoga Shop Killing - FoxNews.com
> ​



Now I'm glad I haven't jumped into yoga, Burr. Didn't know it turns people into *homicidal maniacs!* 



Triple Threat said:


> Talking about the one eyed snake?



Burr will never tell? 



Burner02 said:


> always good reading in here!



lol Agreed!



omerta2010 said:


> I think I need to add Peanut butter into my meal plan.



I only have that one heaping teaspoon in the a.m., but it's something I definitely look forward to! 

In other news... Skipping my cheat meal this week.


----------



## Nightowl (May 6, 2011)

Hey Curt,

I was talking to my trainer and we discussed the points with not enough fuel in the system and that the body then eats the muscles...in the transformation challenge have you noted some of the diets versus the amount of training?  Gosh, I was blown away by one guys.

I trust you're making the grades as usual.  I up scaled...I now know a barbell and dumbbells in the same body area and the same day.  kid you not!

Love to you my main event!  be lurking for your progress!


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2011)

*Friday, May 6, 2011*

178.9 lbs a.m. (at home)

6:30 a.m. Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter, 50g protein shake (zero carb)

8 a.m. black coffee

11 a.m. BCAA shake, Omega 3/6/9

11:59 a.m. 50g protein shake

4:30 p.m. Arby's large roast beef (no bun), Diet Pepsi

8 p.m. 50g zero-carb protein shake, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1, 1 heaping teaspoon Fiberlyze

181 lbs.

Leg Press 90 X 20, 180 X 20, 270 X 15, 360 X 10, 450 X 6, 540 X 3
Squats Oly bar X 15, 135 X 8, 155 X 4

(Superset)
Knee raises 3 X 20
Crunches 3 X 20 

10:15 p.m. Optimum Nutrition Essential AmiN.O. Energy 4 scoops in 16oz Powerade Zero, 2 hard-boiled eggs

Note: "An average sized hard boiled egg has about 70 calories and 5 grams of fat. Only two of the grams of fat are saturated."

From *How Many Calories in a Hard Boiled Egg?*

So, having two eggs instead of four would cut about 100-150 calories.


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Hey Curt,
> 
> I was talking to my trainer and we discussed the points with not enough fuel in the system and that the body then eats the muscles...in the transformation challenge have you noted some of the diets versus the amount of training?  Gosh, I was blown away by one guys.
> 
> ...



Never know what the correct formula is, but I'm trying to cut the fat without destroying what little muscle tissue I possess.

How is the gym treating you? I trust your trainer is offering you A+ instruction. 

Wishing you a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Burr (May 7, 2011)

Curt, I hate to think how bad you are farting after eating all those hard boiled eggs and other crap you are eating!

I sure feel sorry for your students. And I guess you blame some poor guy in the front row teach!!


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2011)

^^^ I'm innocent! 

On the subject of gas, though: *How to Prevent Gas | eHow.com

*And, on that note, I'm off for some farted, er, faSted cardio!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Heaping teaspoon of peanut butter,


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2011)

^^^ lulz 

Off to train my one arm and then see Thor.






YouTube Video











Or Fast Five. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2011)

be a little nutty...and see...both!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2011)

think I'll hold off the haji copy of Thor and see it in 3d when I get home....yeah....


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2011)

^^^ Definitely wait until you get home.

And I was thinking about seeing both, but I have to do effing laundry! lol


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2011)

Might still be able to see both. Went to see Thor and thoroughly enjoyed it. Laundry now and might be able to get to the 10 p.m. showing of _Five._

Anyone else ever hear of Lee Hayward?

Here's his recent low-fat nachos video. Perfect for the movie watcher on a Saturday night! 






YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2011)

you could use ground turkey too. I buy a 95/5

Lee is a pretty big Dude


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2011)

^ Good call on the turkey, Jag. 

And, yeah, Hayward's vids are pretty cool.


----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2011)

*Saturday, May 7, 2011*

178.9 lbs. a.m. at home
179.8 lbs. at Gold's in gym clothes

10:15 a.m. Fasted cardio: Treadmill 3.5 speed 2.0 incline 45 minutes

11:45 a.m. Better'n Eggs 40g protein, (purchased apple cider vinegar and Bertolli's extra virgin olive oil)

11:59 a.m. Steaz zero-cal orange drink

1:45 p.m. 25g protein shake, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1 (18g protein), 1 heaping  teaspoon glutamine, 1 heaping teaspoon Fiberlyze, 2000iu vitamin D,  multi-vitamin, 200mg ibuprofen 

2:45 p.m. Four eggs sunny side up, bacon and black coffee at Carlisle Diner

182.6 lbs.

Rotator work In & Out 3 X 15

(Superset)
Single-arm db curls 30# X 12, 35's X 12, 40's X 10, 10, 10
Single-arm db triceps extension 20 X 12, 25 X 12, 12, 12

(Superset)
Single-arm Preacher curl machine (Icarian) 30 X 12, 40 X 12, 50 X 10, 10   
Single-arm Life Fitness Triceps Press 50 X 12, 60 X 12, 70 X 12, 80 X 10  

Side bends 45# 3 X 20

4:30 p.m. Optimum Nutrition Essential AmiN.O. Energy 4 scoops in 10oz water 

7 p.m. 6 plain Wendy's patties, Caesar salad, black coffee

9:45 p.m. 25g protein shake

12:45 a.m. 25g protein shake, 1 heaping tsp. peanut butter


----------



## Curt James (May 8, 2011)

*Sunday, May 8, 2011*

177.8 lbs. a.m. at home

9 a.m. 50g protein shake

11:30 a.m. Coffee

1 p.m. 50g protein shake

5:30 p.m. Triple cheeseburger, Large Frosty, fires, coffee, and more!

Dropped under 178 this morning and so decided to take my cheat meal.






The carnage. Wendy's Triple Cheese (no onions), large Frosty, coffee, and fries. Plus...





Ben and Jerry's, cottage cheese with blueberry goop, rice pudding, $100K candy bar, and a bottle of milk.


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

I thought you were meant to have a cheat meal not a cheat day Curt!!

How much weight you looking to drop? or are you going by the mirror?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Hey Curt,
> 
> I was talking to my trainer and we discussed the points with not enough fuel in the system and that the body then eats the muscles...in the transformation challenge have you noted some of the diets versus the amount of training? Gosh, I was blown away by one guys.
> 
> ...


 
I've learned that BCAA's, through the day (I have about 30g/day), have helped me not lose as much muscle when eating with a serious deficeit (sp?).


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

So do you own stock in Wendy's? Seems like that's the only place you go. 

Great cheat meal/meals. What the heck is "blueberry goop"


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

We dont have Wendys in the UK as far as i know, or ive never saw one. Presume its just the same as Mcdonalds and Burger King though!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

Curt, I like Wendy's too..... but try Five Guys!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Curt, I like Wendy's too..... but try Five Guys!


 
hell yeah


----------



## Nightowl (May 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I've learned that BCAA's, through the day (I have about 30g/day), have helped me not lose as much muscle when eating with a serious deficeit (sp?).


 
thanx!

I am in the middle of making a retreat with any and almost everything supplements or gear...so I can prove the lesson clearly. Allergies!  The guy is wanting the jail time all too real.  Now, when this is done in a week or so, then I will come back to your suggestion.

Oh, I got some new stuff Curt...Creatine and x something... I will put it on my journal maybe tonight.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2011)

*Monday, May 9, 2011*

 6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake

 8 a.m. black coffee

 10 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9 capsules

 5 p.m. BCAA shake

 6 p.m. AmiN.O. Energy shake (4 scoops)

 6:30 p.m. 45 minutes treadmill 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

 183.4 lbs. PWO 

 7:30 p.m. Black diamond steak, salad, coffee

 8:30 p.m. AmiN.O. Energy shake (finished sample tub)

 9 p.m. 6 raw cashews

 10:15 p.m. 50g protein shake, heaping tsp Fiberlyze, multi-vitamin, 2000iu vitamin D, 200mg ibuprofen

 Also: Throughout the day I sipped on 16 ounces of water with two teaspoons of apple cider vinegar mixed in.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I thought you were meant to have a cheat meal not a cheat day Curt!!
> 
> How much weight you looking to drop? or are you going by the mirror?



My goal was just a number. Getting close and still have a _puddle _of "not tight" around my navel. 



omerta2010 said:


> I've learned that BCAA's, through the day (I have about 30g/day), have helped me not lose as much muscle when eating with a serious deficeit (sp?).



That's what I thought BCAA's did. Still not sure when to have them. I've heard people include them in their PWO shake and others take them alone/between meals. _When do you take yours?_



omerta2010 said:


> So do you own stock in Wendy's? Seems like that's the only place you go.
> 
> Great cheat meal/meals. What the heck is "blueberry goop"



LOL No stock. I do love Wendy's, though. It's the best of all the fast food joints, imo. 

I picked up cottage cheese and blueberries, but when I opened the package it didn't look like actual blueberries at all as much as blueberry jelly, jam, or... _goop._ lol



davegmb said:


> We dont have Wendys in the UK as far as i know, or ive never saw one. *Presume its just the same as Mcdonalds and Burger King though!*



Pretty much.



JerseyDevil said:


> Curt, I like Wendy's too..... but try *Five Guys!*



They're not around me. 

(Googles)

*Store Locator | Five Guys Burgers and Fries*

Oh! They _do _have them around me. I'll check it out ASAP.



Nightowl said:


> Oh, I got some new stuff Curt...Creatine and x something... *I will put it on my journal maybe tonight.*



I'll take a look. And good luck with your allergies. I get them so badly in the spring and fall. Trees and grass.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That's what I thought BCAA's did. Still not sure when to have them. I've heard people include them in their PWO shake and others take them alone/between meals. _When do you take yours?_


 
I got all the details of it because when you do the Intermittent Fasting that Juggernaut was doing if you work out in the morning they want you do take it. 

So I just ran with that. I work out in the morning on an empty stomach so I take 10g before workout, and another 10g after my workout. Then another 10g before bed (my stomach doesn't do well with protein shake before bed)

I eat roughly every 3-4 hrs so I use the BCAA's to bridge that long gap from my last meal of the day to my first.  So far I've been able to keep my strength up and when measuring while cutting have not lost size anyplace but my waist 

You work out late so I'd reccomend:
10g 2:00pm
10g 6:00pm (preworkout)
10g 7:00pm (pwo)

OH yeah I take Modern BCAA


----------



## Kathybird (May 10, 2011)

Five Guys is awesome.  Check the calories though.  Pretty high.


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I got all the details of it because when you do the Intermittent Fasting that Juggernaut was doing if you work out in the morning they want you do take it.
> 
> So I just ran with that. I work out in the morning on an empty stomach so I take 10g before workout, and another 10g after my workout. Then another 10g before bed (my stomach doesn't do well with protein shake before bed)
> 
> ...



They're the same people who make Jack3d?

Appreciate the protocol. 



Kathybird said:


> Five Guys is awesome.  *Check the calories though.  Pretty high.*



Will save them for a serious cheat meal. lol

*Tuesday, May 10, 2011*

179.5 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze

8 a.m. black coffee

11 a.m. Six eggs

2:45 p.m. BCAA shake, Omega 3/6/9 capsules 

5 p.m. Six eggs

9 p.m. Treadmill 45 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline 

182 lbs. after cardio

10:30 p.m. Salmon (30g protein) with EVOO

11 p.m. 25g protein shake, 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze, 1 tsp glutamine, 2000iu vitamin D, multi-vitamin


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2011)

Curt, when you carb up, are you taking any R-ALA?


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2011)

^^^ I Googled that today. No, I'm not. Will look into it ASAP. You obviously recommend it? Thanks for the good word.

*Wednesday, May 11, 2011*

178.3 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze

8 a.m. black coffee

11:59 a.m. 50g protein shake

4:30 p.m. 50g protein shake

5:30 p.m. BCAA shake, Omega 3/6/9 capsules 

6:30 p.m. 10oz NY strip steak, green beans, coffee with fake sugar, water 

8:45 p.m. 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze, 50g zero carb whey protein, 1 scoop  VPX MHF-1 pre-workout, 1 heaping tsp glutamine, 2000iu vitamin D,  multi-vitamin, 200mg ibuprofen

9 p.m. 184 lbs. 

Life Fitness chest press (right arm only) 40 X 15, 45 X 12, 50 X 11, 55 X 6
Pec Deck (right arm only) 110 X 12, 12, 120 X 12, 125 X 12
Incline db press 40# X 10, 50 X 9, 55 X 7, 7
Cable one-arm chest press 70# X 9, 12, 80 X 12  

(Super Set)
Knee raises 2 X 20
Side bends 45# plate 2 X 20

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

hmm...Wendy's....good burgers....but McD's has better fries.
I think I like the Whopper best...and no access to them...think Im gonna eat like a fat kid when I get home...even gonna make it to hooters for beer and wings...and of course...the ambiance...


favorite fast food? hmmm.....Chipotle...yeah.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> even gonna make it to hooters for beer and wings...and of course...*the ambiance*...



Is that what you're calling them these days?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hmm...Wendy's....good burgers....but McD's has better fries.
> I think I like the Whopper best...and no access to them...think Im gonna eat like a fat kid when I get home...even gonna make it to hooters for beer and wings...and of course...the ambiance...
> 
> 
> favorite fast food? hmmm.....Chipotle...yeah.


 
burner is going to do his own version of "Supersize Me"

Chipotle is great.


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hmm...*Wendy's....*good burgers....but *McD's has better fries.*
> I think I like the Whopper best...and no access to them...think Im gonna eat like a fat kid when I get home...even gonna make it to hooters for beer and wings...and of course...*the ambiance...*
> 
> 
> favorite fast food? hmmm.....Chipotle...yeah.



Is that Latin for_ boobs?_ 

And have you had Wendy's new fries? Man, I love those things! 

Hurry home, brother. BK is waiting for *YOU!* 



Triple Threat said:


> Is that what you're calling them these days?



heh 

Was just thinking of how much I dislike that place. At least the one near my home. God bless pregnant women, but I didn't expect to see _two_ working at Hooters. 

Plus I hate those flesh colored nylons that are apparently part of the Hooters dress code. 



omerta2010 said:


> *burner is going to do his own version of "Supersize Me"*
> 
> Chipotle is great.



 I'll be watching!


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2011)

*Thursday, May 12, 2011*

177.7 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 1 heaping tsp  Fiberlyze, 10mg cetirizine hydrochloride (24 hour allergy tablet)*

*In the evening I've been taking one 25mg capsule of diphenhydramine hcl (4-6 hour allergy med) as a bonus antihistamine. 

8 a.m. black coffee

10 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9

11 a.m. BCAA shake

1:30 p.m. 50g protein shake

4 p.m. 2 large Arby's roast beefs (no bun), Diet Pepsi

6 p.m. Coffee with Splenda, Better'n Eggs 40g protein

8:45 p.m. 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze, 50g zero  carb whey protein, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1 pre-workout, 1 heaping tsp  glutamine, 2000iu vitamin D, multi-vitamin, 200mg ibuprofen

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

Assisted palm-facing-in pull up (one arm) -120 X 10, 10, -130 X 10, 10

Was "touching" the bar with my left arm. This workout I kept my "ailing"  arm off the hand grip and worked the right arm with zero assistance.

DB row (one arm) 45# X 12, 50 X 10, 60 X 10, 70 X 10, 80 X 8, 85 X 8, 90 X 6, 
Seated row (one arm) 50# X 10, 60 X 10, 70 X 8, 8


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2011)

nice pulling strength curt


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2011)

you sir...got jokes...do that have that here....nyet! no, sir!
I get, greasy, crappy American chow hall food!
I had a cold can of coke and sipped at it like it was an elixr of the gawds themselves.

So, will taste a little of this and a little of that while home. 

Ambiance....boobs...same-same. been w/out that too.
Kinda funny; Was a a site visit for an infantry BN a couple weeks back. Told them they may be getting another field tech in their area instead of me. Told them they may be getting a female. (pretty much all male base)
My POC (point of contact) asked:
Is she good looking?
My response:
she WILL be....

good stuff:
9 days and a wake up and start my journey....home...yeah...


----------



## omerta2010 (May 13, 2011)

so how's the gimpy arm doing?  Big plans for the weekend?


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

how you getting on with the body transformation comp, is it going to plan?


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2011)

*Saturday, May 14, 2011*

177.3 lbs.

12:30 p.m. 50g protein shake, 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 1 heaping tsp  Fiberlyze, 10mg cetirizine hydrochloride (24 hour allergy tablet)

2:30 p.m. 60g protein salmon with EVOO, Steaz zero-cal orange drink

4:30 p.m. 50g protein shake with 5g glutamine, 1 heaping tsp peanut butter

6:40 p.m. 1MR pre-workout mix

7 p.m. 3 Whopper patties, black coffee  

Leg Press (Body Masters machine) 90 X 20, 180 X 20, 270 X 15, 360 X 12, 450 X 10, 540 X 6, 590 X 3  
Squats Oly bar X 15, 135 X 8, 155 X 6

(Superset)
Knee raises 20, 20, 20 
Crunches 20, 20, 20

11 p.m. .62 lbs. (pre-cooked weight) boneless skinless chicken breast

1:25 a.m. 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 2 "Triple Flex" caplets (Glucosamine 1500mg, Chondroitin 800mg, MSM 150mg)


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice pulling strength curt



Thanks, but I believe I'll need some video documentation on those db rows. I'm thinking I have some sketchy form on the 90's.



Burner02 said:


> you sir...got jokes...do that have that here....nyet! no, sir!
> I get, greasy, crappy American chow hall food!
> I had a cold can of coke and sipped at it like it was an elixr of the gawds themselves.
> 
> ...



lol @ "she WILL be...." 

And that's not "_good_" stuff. That's *EXCELLENT* stuff! Wishing you a safe trip home. Nine days will be here before you know it! 



omerta2010 said:


> so how's the *gimpy arm* doing?  Big plans for the weekend?



haHA  The gimpy arm is gimpy. _grrr_

Picked up some "Triple Flex" which is a mix of glucosamine, chondroitin, and MSM. Two caplets a day but the bottle says "Take 4-6 weeks to see results."  _Son of a..._

My niece is having her birthday party tomorrow, but I'll be at work. Hoping to get another text from her to say it's okay to come over later. My part-time job goes until 5 p.m. Her party is at 1 p.m., so I might be in the doghouse for missing it. 

BAD UNCLE! _BAD!_



davegmb said:


> how you getting on with the body transformation comp, is it going to plan?



Well, yes and no. The body seems to be leaning up fairly well. Approaching my goal weight of 175 lbs., but my left elbow is suffering from some gimpitis or tendonitis or something Not Good™. 

And though I'll hit the 175 mark soon, no doubt, there's still a good amount of gut to be gone. That area around the navel is just _not right. _


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2011)

just try to keep your back straight, arch the lower(inward) and you should be ok


----------



## Burr (May 15, 2011)

Hey Curt,
   Did 7 "Potters Walks" today.

   Someday you can come over and do "The Burr Pots" Puts the stones to shame.

   Ya, you can get Potted instead of Stoned!


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2011)

PreMier said:


> just try to keep your back straight, arch the lower(inward) and you should be ok







Burr said:


> Hey Curt,
> Did 7 "Potters Walks" today.
> 
> *Someday you can come over and do "The Burr Pots" Puts the stones to shame.*
> ...



That would be awesome, Burr!

And LOL @ "Potted instead of Stoned!"


----------



## x~factor (May 15, 2011)

Curt James said:


> And though I'll hit the 175 mark soon, no doubt, there's still a good amount of gut to be gone. That area around the navel is just _not right. _



You and I both have the same weight goal. My goal initially was to hit 175 lbs but I don't think that will be enough to where I want to be (show abs). So 170 lbs, it'll be.


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2011)

*Sunday, May 15, 2011*

176.7 lbs.

10:30 a.m. 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine,  2000iu vitamin D, multi vitamin, IronMagLabs Green Tea capsule, 2  caplets Triple Flex, 200mg ibuprofen 

11:30 a.m. coffee with Splenda

1 p.m. 50g protein drink

4 p.m. 50g protein drink

6 p.m. 4 slices pizza, 2 pieces birthday cake, 2 glasses orange Gatorade, 1 banana split, 1 glass water


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 15, 2011)

Nice man you are dropping weight pretty good now eh? Seeing those abs yet?


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

x~factor said:


> You and I both have the same weight goal. My  goal initially was to hit 175 lbs but I don't think that will be enough  to where I want to be (show abs). So 170 lbs, it'll be.



I might need _165 lbs._ 

And more intense cardio/ab work.


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice man you are dropping weight pretty good now eh? Seeing those abs yet?



Thanks. And not how I'd like to. _At all._ lol

This is from my other journal, fwiw.



Curt James said:


> February 19 was 199 lbs., March 31 was 184.1  (about six weeks), and this a.m., May 15, was 176.7 lbs. This Thursday  will mark another seven weeks beyond March 31.
> 
> Feb 19 to Mar 31 - loss of 14.9 lbs. (Just about six weeks.)
> Mar 31 to May 15 - loss of 7.4 lbs.  (Just about six weeks.)
> ...



How was your weekend?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> haHA  The gimpy arm is gimpy. _grrr_
> 
> Picked up some "Triple Flex" which is a mix of glucosamine, chondroitin, and MSM. Two caplets a day but the bottle says "Take 4-6 weeks to see results."  _Son of a..._


 
I never had luck with any of the combinations of stuff in Triple Flex, including Triple Flex. I have been using the Cissus from the guys who make Jacked3d and so far haven't haven't had any joint pain. I stared it when I could tell me knee aches were coming around. Been about a month and a half and the aches are gone and have been actually using greater ROM with front squats and split squats than I ever have before. 

Sorry for rambling but thought I'd explain why I reccomended it. 

Hope you enjoyed the B-day cake.


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I never had luck with any of the combinations of stuff in Triple Flex, including Triple Flex. I have been using the *Cissus *from the guys who make Jacked3d and so far haven't haven't had any joint pain. I stared it when I could tell me knee aches were coming around. Been about a month and a half and the aches are gone and have been actually using greater ROM with front squats and split squats than I ever have before.
> 
> Sorry for rambling but thought I'd explain why I reccomended it.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the B-day cake.



I did enjoy the cake!  Thank you.

And I Googled "cissus supplement". Guess what the first hit was?

This thread: *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/71795-cissus.html*


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

I got curious about it from the thread in the strength training section. 

I'm starting to think  you use google more than I do.


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

^ Google is my crack. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Reeces puff's are my crack. Figured that out on carbup yesterday.


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

*Monday, May 16, 2011*

180.1 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex

10:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9 

11 a.m. 2 scoops AmiN.O. Energy

12:15 p.m. 50g protein shake

3 p.m. 2 scoops AmiN.O. Energy

4:30 p.m. 40g protein 20oz Grape Fost Isopure drink

6:30 p.m. 4 Wendy's hamburger patties (2 Double Stacks plain), Caesar side salad

7 p.m. giant coffee with 3 fake sugars






_Three Fake Sugars!_ 

8 p.m. BCAA

9:15 p.m. Fasted cardio

Treadmill 35 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

(Tri-set)
Knee raises 3 X 20
Weighted side bends 45# 3 X 20
Crunches 3 X 20 

10:15 p.m. 2 hard boiled eggs, Vitamin Water Zero orange flavor, 25g protein, 5g glutamine, 5g BCAA, 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze, 2000iu Vitamin D, 2 caplets Triple Flex, multi-vitamin


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Reeces puff's are my crack. Figured that out on carbup yesterday.



heh Sounds good! What else did you have?


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

YouTube Video











I'll be scouting the local Vitamin Shoppe and GNCs tomorrow. Hope this works as well as the reviewer states.


----------



## davegmb (May 17, 2011)

How long you staying on this split for Curt, its one body part per day right?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> heh Sounds good! What else did you have?


 
 Can of pineapple, half a bag of hash browns, and a lb of spaghetti.

still fell a hundred grams short on the carbs. Gotta add a protein shake with dextrose next week. 

I've learned that by carb up day that can of pineapple before breakfast really hits the spot.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I'll be scouting the local Vitamin Shoppe and GNCs tomorrow. Hope this works as well as the reviewer states.


 
Save some money: http://www.smartpowders.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=cissus


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How long you staying on this split for Curt, its one body part per day right?



It's one body part per day, yup, but I'm doing something weird with arms and delts - alternating them - one week I train arms and the next delts.

But right now I'm only working my right side as the left elbow is... _something not right._ 

Sticking with this split probably until I hit 175 lbs. and hopefully my elbow is better. It's been a few weeks of rest but I might continue for six weeks if there's no improvement.



omerta2010 said:


> Can of pineapple, half a bag of hash browns, and a lb of spaghetti.
> 
> *still fell a hundred grams short on the carbs.* Gotta add a protein shake with dextrose next week.
> 
> I've learned that by carb up day that can of pineapple before breakfast really hits the spot.



I've gotta pick up some cans of pineapple. That does sound good! And how many carbs is or are your goal for your carb up day?

I'm not counting carb grams, just enjoying a monster meal or until I get sick full. lol


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Save some money: http://www.smartpowders.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=cissus



Man, that would have saved me some money.

I went with the USPLabs SuperCissus. It was nearly $50 but 150 count. I'll order online next time.

Wonder if Orbit Nutrition carries it.

...

They do!

*USP labs Supercissus Rx*

_Son of a..._


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

*Tuesday, May 17, 2011*

179.4 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex

8 a.m. Coffee and fake sugar

9:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9 

10 a.m. 2 scoops AmiN.O. Energy

12:15 p.m. 50g protein shake

2:45 p.m. 2 scoops AmiN.O. Energy 

4 p.m. 2 McDoubles w/ cheese, side salad, coffee with Equal, 2 capsules Super Cissus (joint repair)

5:30 p.m. Isopure 40g protein drink

8 p.m. Salmon 30g protein, 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 25g protein  shake, 2 heaping tsp Fiberlyze, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 2  capsules Super Cissus, 2000iu Vitamin D, multi-vitamin

9:15 p.m. 35 minutes treadmill 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

182.4 lbs. after cardio 

10:15 p.m. 25g protein, 5g glutamine, 5g BCAA, 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze, 2 capsules fish oil (2400mg fish oil concentrate)

Gained three pounds from the a.m.? No. I'm stripped down in the a.m. and wearing gym clothes in the p.m.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

I'll have to remember that orbit has the cissus as well. Mike the old owner from Bulk nutrition started up the one I set you and he treated me really good back in the day. 

Juggernaut helped me with the CDK, and the target for the carbup day is:
Fats: 90
Carbs: 762
Proteins: 193

Also been taking the R-ALA 200mg 30 minutes before each meal on carbup day.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

So do you cook the salmon yourself or is that from some local place?  I haven't had that in a really long time, might have to pick some up this weekend.


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Also been taking the *R-ALA 200mg 30 minutes before each meal on carbup day.*



Juggernaut mentioned R-ALA recently. I Googled, but didn't purchase any yet. Will look into that ASAP. Still need to get onboard with the yoga recommendation.



omerta2010 said:


> So *do you cook the salmon yourself* or is that from some local place?  I haven't had that in a really long time, might have to pick some up this weekend.



Oh, I'm the ultimate non-kitchen type. The salmon I have is Chicken of the Sea Pink Salmon in the packets. Thirty grams of protein, zero carbs, rip open the packet, dump in dish, add some olive oil, nuke for two minutes and eat. _Quick and easy._


----------



## trapzilla (May 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Man, that would have saved me some money.
> 
> I went with the USPLabs SuperCissus. It was nearly $50 but 150 count. I'll order online next time.
> 
> ...


 
I found supercissus rx to be incredible for my wrist tendonitis and rotator cuff shoulder issues! let us know how the elbow reacts to it!


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

^ Will do, trapzilla. Also taking Triple Flex and fish oil softgels.

I have SuperCissus from USPlabs but was curious if it's the same as SuperCissus *Rx*. Did I purchase the old stuff? From their site it looks like there was a reformulation. D'OH!

Glad to hear it worked for you. A Facebook friend said it's so much snake oil, but another FB friend said it helped her avoid surgery.

I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## trapzilla (May 18, 2011)

As far as i'm aware cissus is cissus is cissus, there are a few cissus based products such as Myprotein's megacissus, all Cissus Quadrangularis products seem to be good


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

^ Excellent. I'm hammering the elbow with supplements left and right. Plus I'm on my third or fourth week of resting the left arm entirely. Hopefully this will pass quickly.

*Wednesday, May 18, 2011*

178.3 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex

8 a.m. Coffee and fake sugar

9:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9

10 a.m. 2 scoops AmiN.O. Energy

11:59 a.m. 50g protein shake

3 p.m. 50g protein shake

5 p.m. 4 hamburger patties BK, side salad, coffee with Splenda

6 p.m. BCAA shake, multi-vitamin, Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, SuperCissus

8 p.m. 50g protein shake, 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1 pre-workout, 1 heaping tsp glutamine

182.4 lbs.

9 p.m.

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out

Life Fitness chest press (right arm only) 45 X 15, 50 X 12, 55 X 10, 60 X 6
Incline db press 50# X 7, 55 X 7, 6, 60 X 3
Pec Deck (right arm only) 125 X 15, 12, 15, 130 X 12
Cable one-arm chest press 70# X 12, 90 X 10, 9, 5

(Tri-set)
Knee raises 3 X 20
Crunches 3 X 20
Side bends 45# plate 3 X 20

10:15 p.m. 2 hard boiled eggs, Vitamin Water Zero, 25g protein shake, 5g BCAA, 5g glutamine, Triple Flex, fish oil softgels


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

*Thursday, May 19, 2011*

177.3 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

8 a.m. Coffee and fake sugar

10 a.m. BCAA shake (2 scoops AmiN.O. Energy)

11 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9

11:59 a.m. BCAA shake (2 scoops AmiN.O. Energy)

2:45 p.m. 50g protein shake

4 p.m. BCAA shake (5g GNC brand)

5:30 p.m. 60g protein salmon, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

6:45 p.m. BCAA shake, multi-vitamin

7:45 p.m. 50g protein shake, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1 pre-workout, 1 heaping tsp glutamine

Was on the sidewalk, walking to my car and just said, "I am exhausted."  Turned around and went back in the apartment. 

Back... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_tomorrow._


----------



## Burr (May 19, 2011)

That Ain't You Dude, He's got hair!!


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

^ Not to mention _muscle!_ lol


----------



## omerta2010 (May 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Was on the sidewalk, walking to my car and just said, "I am exhausted."  Turned around and went back in the apartment.


----------



## Curt James (May 21, 2011)

^ lol 

*Friday, May 20, 2011*

176.8 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

8 a.m. Coffee

9:30 a.m. BCAA

10:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9 

11:59 a.m. BCAA shake (2 scoops AmiN.O. Energy)

2:45 p.m. 50g protein shake

5:30 p.m. NY strip steak, salad with oil, coffee with fake sugar

9 p.m. 50g protein shake, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1 pre-workout, 1 heaping tsp glutamine, 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus 

9:15 p.m. 182 lbs.

DB row (one arm) 45# X 15, 50 X 12, 60 X 12, 70 X 10, 80 X 10, 90 X 8, 95 X 8






YouTube Video











Seated row (one arm) 60# X 12, 70 X 10, 80 X 8, 90 X 8, 8 
Assisted palm-facing-in pull up (one arm) -120 X 5, -140 X 10, -130 X 5 

10:30 p.m. 4 hard boiled eggs, orange Vitamin Water Zero, BCAA


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2011)

Hey Curt!
nice...lotsa sets. How's the back feeling?

...still like the idea of starting the day w/ peanut butter...not too many better ways to start a day...


----------



## Curt James (May 21, 2011)

^ I'm out of peanut butter! 

Have some stashed at my part-time job, though.


----------



## Curt James (May 21, 2011)

*Saturday, May 21, 2011*

 176 lbs.

 10 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, 2000iu Vitamin D, multi-vitamin

 4 p.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

 5:30 p.m. BCAA

 6:15 p.m. 4 McDonald's hamburger

 6:45 p.m. 50g protein shake, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1 pre-workout

 7 p.m.

 Leg Press (Body Masters machine) 90 X 20, 180 X 20, 270 X 15, 360 X 12, 450 X 10, 540 X 10, 600 X 4






YouTube Video











 Squats 135 X 8, 155 X 7

 (Tri-set)
 Knee raises 20, 20, 20
 Crunches 20, 20, 20
 Side bends 45# 20, 20, 20

 8 p.m. 50g protein shake, BCAA

 10:30 p.m. Coke Zero

 11 p.m. 4 hard boiled eggs, orange Vitamin Water Zero


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2011)

*Updating my sig to include Built's advice and recommendations.*

Wondering where to start? Confused? "Homework 1" will get you started.

Think you're ready for the "next step"? Take this test.

Daredevils are Shredded
Find out why...
(Now you can find out why... in Hebrew!) 

*Disclaimer:* All health, fitness, diet, nutrition, anabolic steroid & supplement information posted here is intended for educational and informational purposes only, and is not intended as a substitute for proper medical advice from a medical doctor. We do not condone the use of anabolic steroids (AAS), all information about AAS is for educational and entertainment purposes only. If you choose to use AAS it's your responsibility to know the laws of the country that you live in. Consult your physician or health care professional before performing any of the exercises, or following any diet, nutrition or supplement advice described on this website.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


 
I think barney threw up on that machine. 

Nice legpress though.


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2011)

^ haHA  Yes! 

Still, Planet's hours are better than my local Gold's. I didn't get to the gym by four, so just waited to go until around 6:30 p.m. Planet is open until 8 p.m. on Saturday night.

_In other news..._

I've been good about tracking my weight and meals. Wrote over most of Sunday's entry on my BlackBerry. D'OH!

Did have the cheat meal still there, though.

6 p.m. Lasagna, garlic bread, coffee with real sugar, applesauce,  chicken rice soup, water, large chocolate milk, Honey Nut Cheerios with  whole milk, two Fig Newton bars, and an Isopure drink 40g protein/25g  carbs



And today's food...

*Monday, May 23, 2011*

 179.7 lbs.

 6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

 10:30 a.m. BCAA

 11 a.m. 50g protein shake

 3:30 p.m. 2 Budweisers, cheeseburger with tomato and lettuce, a few chips

 6:30 p.m. 2 hard boiled eggs, orang Vitamin Water Zero

 9:30 p.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 200mg ibuprofen, 1 heaping  tsp Fiberlyze, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules  Super Cissus, 2000iu Vitamin D, multi-vitamin, 81mg aspirin


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2011)

big leg press numbers, love the 4 hamburgers too haha


----------



## trapzilla (May 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ haHA  Yes!
> 
> Still, Planet's hours are better than my local Gold's. I didn't get to the gym by four, so just waited to go until around 6:30 p.m. Planet is open until 8 p.m. on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


 
Now that is a tasty cheat meal!

your fast food journeys just make me lol, and cause me to remember my last CKD in all its glory!


----------



## Burr (May 23, 2011)

Hey, How come you ain't got no weight on the leg press machine????


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> big leg press numbers, love the *4 hamburgers *too haha



Just those little patties and no bun or condiments included.



trapzilla said:


> Now that is a tasty cheat meal!
> 
> your fast food journeys just make me lol, and *cause me to remember my last CKD in all its glory!*



You enjoyed it? I love the simplicity of it. And it _works_. 



Burr said:


> Hey, How come you ain't got no weight on the leg press machine????



heh  You're right. I see vids of guys doing 20 plates on leg press and I'm going, _"What the hell???"_ 

How do people do that?


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *6 p.m. Lasagna, garlic bread, coffee with real sugar, applesauce,  chicken rice soup, water, large chocolate milk, Honey Nut Cheerios with  whole milk, two Fig Newton bars, and an Isopure drink 40g protein/25g  carbs*
> 
> *What Tha*!?!
> 
> ...



I can no longer follow this journal, Mr. James. You are a terrible *terrible *influence on those of us attempting RFL......Budweiser? Pfffffft! The Nerve!


----------



## trapzilla (May 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You enjoyed it? I love the simplicity of it. And it _works_.


 
Haha yeah, most don't but I did, i like meat  and results wise a 4 pack in 2 weeks is not to be sniffed at!


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> I can no longer follow this journal, Mr. James. You are a terrible *terrible *influence on those of us attempting RFL......Budweiser? Pfffffft! The Nerve!



haHA  Hey, I hit my weight goal (well, .3 lbs. over), so I can handle two beers and a second "cheat" (just one cheeseburger).

Super Cissus is another joint relief. My left elbow is trashed.  



trapzilla said:


> Haha yeah, most don't but I did, i like meat  and results wise a 4 pack in 2 weeks is not to be sniffed at!



After just six weeks (and about 15 lbs.) I felt a *lot *better about myself. The gut was really getting on my nerves.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> haHA  Hey, I hit my weight goal (well, .3 lbs. over), so I can handle two beers and a second "cheat" (just one cheeseburger).
> 
> Super Cissus is another joint relief. My left elbow is trashed.




Oh no, until that .3lbs is gone, there will be NO SLACKING!

Super Cissus, eh? I might need some myself...been mighty rusty lately.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Oh no, until that .3lbs is gone, there will be NO SLACKING!
> 
> Super Cissus, eh? I might need some myself...been mighty rusty lately.



I'm throwing fish oil softgels, the Super Cissus, and Triple Flex at the problem, plus resting the arm (doing right-arm work only the past several weeks).

I was looking backwards and saw that the 175.3 lbs. wasn't documented. That was Sunday morning. This a.m. I was 180.1 lbs. 

Today's food:

*Tuesday, May 24, 2011*

180.1 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

10:30 a.m. BCAA

11:59 a.m. 50g protein shake

2:30 p.m. BCAA

5 p.m. 4 hard boiled eggs, orange Vitamin Water Zero

8:30 p.m. 3 McDouble with cheese (no bun), coffee and fake sugar, salad

10 p.m. Large Slim Jim (2g carbs), orange Vitamin Water Zero

11:30 p.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 200mg ibuprofen, 1 heaping   tsp Fiberlyze, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules   Super Cissus, 2000iu Vitamin D, multi-vitamin, 81mg aspirin, and a partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## Burr (May 24, 2011)

I just got back on The Leg Press machine for the first time in a yeas and I did #400.

I'll pay for it tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

I like how you even log "fake" sugar. 

I actually like that better than regular sugar, to me it disolves better. 

Do you ever think about eating solid food before evening. After about an hour I'm hungry again whenever I drink shakes for a meal.


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2011)

Burr said:


> I just got back on The Leg Press machine for the first time in a yeas and I did #400.
> 
> *I'll pay for it tomorrow.*



Suffering yet?

My right knee is _protesting!_ 



omerta2010 said:


> I like how you even log "fake" sugar.
> 
> I actually like that better than regular sugar, to me it disolves better.
> 
> *Do you ever think about eating solid food before evening. *After about an hour I'm hungry again whenever I drink shakes for a meal.



It really doesn't bother me. 

Definitely convenient and quick to just down a shake. I remember being a kid and thinking that astronauts just swallowed a capsule for their day's nutrients. Some outerspace MRE.


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2011)

Goal is to hit 175 lbs. by this coming Sunday, test my arm out on next Tuesday's bench day, and then change my eating to pack on size while watching the gut. 

Looking forward to working the left side again. 

*Wednesday, May 25, 2011*

181.6 lbs. 

8:40 p.m. 

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out

Life Fitness chest press (right arm only) 50 X 12, 55 X 12, 60 X 8, 65 X 6 
Incline db press 55# X 8, 8, 60 X 4, 5
Pec Deck (right arm only) 130 X 12, 12, 12, 12   
Cable one-arm chest press 60# X 10, 70 X 8, 80 X 9, 90 X 6

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

Wednesday a.m. was 177.7 lbs.

This past Sunday's a.m. weigh-in was 175.3 lbs.Again, I'm hoping to be 175 on the nose this Sunday.

6:45 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

9:30 a.m. BCAA

10 a.m. 50g protein shake

3 p.m. BCAA

4 p.m. 4 hard-boiled eggs, orange Vitamin Water Zero

5:30 p.m. 2 hamburger patties with one slice of tomato, salad, black coffee, water, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, 2000iu Vitamin D, multi-vitamin, 81mg aspirin






Only ate one of the tomato slices, the creamers were left untouched as were the chips. Oh, and just one of the pickle slices.

7:45 p.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 200mg ibuprofen, 1 heaping tsp Fiberlyze, 81mg aspirin

8:30 p.m. Animal Pump

10 p.m. orange Vitamin Water Zero, 2 Slim Jims (2g carbs), 25g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 5g BCAA


*Thursday, May 26, 2011*

6:45 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

10:30 a.m. 50g protein shake

11:59 a.m. BCAA

2 p.m. 50g protein shake

3:15 p.m. BCAA

4:45 p.m. Better'n Eggs Plus 40g protein, Diet Coke

7 p.m. Salmon 60g protein, multiple vitamin, 2000iu Vitamin D, ibuprofen, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

9:45 p.m. BCAA


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2011)

That's the only evidence I have of Friday's meals. lol

Same as most every other day, though. Protein shakes, peanut butter, a  few supps. Did not eat the bun on that Arby's roast beef sandwich and  the beverage was a Diet Coke.*

**Saturday, May 28, 2011*

176.1 lbs.

11 a.m. six raw cashews, 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets   Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, 2000iu Vitamin   D, multi-vitamin, 200mg ibuprofen, ALRI's Poison

1 p.m. 10g BCAA

2:30 p.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine

4 p.m. VPX MHF-1, 25g protein shake, 5g glutamine

Leg Press (Icarian machine) 90 X 20, 180 X 20, 270 X 15, 360 X 10, 450 X 6, 6
Squats empty bar X 10, 135 X 8, 155 X 8, 170 X 3

5 p.m. ALRI BCAA

7 p.m. Bacon omelet, coffee with fake sugar, water, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus






9 p.m. 81mg chewable orange baby aspirin *BAM!

*Ending meals at 9 p.m. in an effort to hit 175 lbs. on the nose tomorrow. Elbow is still not right.


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2011)

*Sunday, May 29, 2011*

176.3 lbs.

10 a.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

11:45 a.m. Coffee with fake sugar

1 p.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine

3 p.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine

6 p.m. NY strip steak, two scrambled eggs, coffee with fake sugar, water

9 p.m. Omelet with bacon, ham, and sausage, Vitamin Water Zero, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

11:30 p.m. 10g BCAA


----------



## davegmb (May 30, 2011)

whats the story on the elbow? ive just started playing golf again this year and my left wrist is getting worn down with all the gym work and palying golf. Hit a 107 the other day, so obvioulsy im not the best haha


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> whats the story on the elbow? ive just started playing golf again this year and my left wrist is getting worn down with all the gym work and palying golf. Hit a 107 the other day, so obvioulsy im not the best haha



I have a wrist wrap somewhere, too. My shoulder was bothering me years ago enough to get an MRI. Now it's my elbow. Not sure wtf I did.

Testing it out tonight on dumbbell benches to see what it feels like. It's definitely not 100%, but I'm going to see if it's good enough. 

If the arm's not feeling right then I'll add additional weeks of one-arm movements. 

The only golf I've ever played has been _miniature._


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

*Monday, May 30, 2011*

176.8 lbs.

9:30 a.m. 4 eggs sunny side up, bacon, coffee with fake sugar, water, 2  caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

1 p.m. 4 McDonald's hamburger patties, side salad, Diet Coke

4:30 p.m. 10g BCAA

5:30 p.m. 4 Wendy's hamburger patties, Caesar salad, water, Slim Jim, orange Vitamin Water Zero, 2 fish oil softgels

7:30 p.m. Slim Jim

8 p.m. 2 hard boiled eggs, orange Vitamin Water Zero

11 p.m. Multi-vitamin, 25g protein shake


----------



## Burr (May 31, 2011)

Heard you played "Pocket Golf" also


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

^ LOL  Pretty sure that's a _sport_ everyone has experience with.

*Tuesday, May 31, 2011*

176.1 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, ALRI Poison

8 a.m. Black coffee

10:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 10g BCAA, Omega 3/6/9

2:45 p.m. 50g protein shake, 10g BCAA

4 p.m. 2 hard boiled eggs, orange Vitamin Water Zero "Rise", Slim Jim

6 p.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 5g BCAA, 10g Fiberlyze, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, 2000iu Vitamin D, 200mg ibuprofen, Slim Jim (2g carbs)

9 p.m. 50g protein shake, VPX MHF-1, 5g glutamine, 5g BCAA, fish oil softgels

9:05 p.m. @ Gold's  

179.8 lbs. 

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out

DB Bench 50's X 10, 55's X 8, 60's X 3
Incline DB Bench 45's X 6, 8, 6
Pec Deck 130 X 10, 10, 10

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

On the treadmill now. Approaching ten minutes. The gym closes at 10 p.m. which gives me just enough time to get 20 minutes of cardio in.

Tonight was my first workout where I weighed under 180 with gym clothes on.

Skipping the cheat was a good move.

Elbow still not 100%, but there was no pain. Weaker on left due to the extended left-side break, but that's to be expected.

This Chihuahua is kicking it into high gear in the next few weeks and will add Super-DMZ Rx during the final four weeks of the *IronMagLabs Transformation Challenge* (see link in my sig).

Let's see what I can injure next. D'OH!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

no injuries.

so how's it going lefty. 

How was your long weekend?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

I remember being 184. It was the lightest I ever was as a competitor...those days are gone. Hit the scale at 243 this morning and was happy. I'm trying to get to 215 at 4% fat. So far the carbs are working for me, since MariAnne educated me. It's a slow process isn't it? Sucks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't been 184 since probably graduating high school. 

Curt, good luck with the Super-DMZ Rx.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> no injuries.
> 
> so *how's it going lefty.*
> 
> How was your long weekend?



Weekend was good. Family, food, movies!

And hopefully I can call done to "lefty". Benched yesterday. No problems then and no issues today. Left side is hella weaker, but that's to be expected with several weeks of training right side only.



juggernaut said:


> I remember being 184. It was the lightest I ever was as a competitor...those days are gone. *Hit the scale at 243 this morning and was happy.* I'm trying to get to 215 at 4% fat. So far the carbs are working for me, since MariAnne educated me. It's a slow process isn't it? Sucks.



Crazy. We're about the same height, but your shoulders are twice as wide. You definitely have space to hold all that mass. 

I was 206 lbs. at the gym at one point, but that number was a lot of gym clothes and some blubber. You're in an entirely different universe from me. Best wishes on hitting 215 @ 4. 



omerta2010 said:


> *I haven't been 184 since probably graduating high school. *
> 
> Curt, good luck with the Super-DMZ Rx.



heh  I was 150 lbs. at age 15 and maybe 160 lbs. when I graduated hs. Didn't hit 180 until I was in _my thirties. _

DMZ definitely adds strength and size. PR on bench and arms pumped to 16" while using this *IronMagLabs *product! I'm looking forward to adding it into my supplements again in a few weeks.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2011)

*Wednesday, June 1, 2011*

175.7 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, ALRI Poison

8 a.m. Black coffee

10:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, Omega 3/6/9

12:15 p.m. 50g protein shake

2:45 p.m. 50g protein shake

5:45 p.m. Vitamin Water Zero "Rise" and two Slim Jims (2g carbs)

8:15 p.m. Fasted cardio

180 lbs.

60:00 Treadmill 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

178.8 lbs.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^^ Yeah, I know. No solid food meals, but I'm hitting that 175 lbs. goal tomorrow. I'm done with this. lol


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

*Thursday, June 2, 2011*

174.5 lbs.

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, ALRI Poison

8 a.m. Black coffee

10 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9

12:15 p.m. 50g protein shake

4:30 p.m. Ribeye, salad, coffee with yellow packets, water

7 p.m. Blue Raspberry Isopure 40g protein drink

9 p.m. 25g protein shake, VPX MHF-1, 5g glutamine, fish oil softgels

181.4 lbs.

*Thursday, June 2, 2011*

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out
DB rows 4 X 4-5 reps 80 X 5, 85 X 5, 90 X 5, 95 X 5

FEELING THAT! 

BB rows 4 X 4-5 reps 95 X 7, 145 X 5, 5, 105 X 5, 115 X 5

145 was idiotic non-reps

Pullovers 30 X 8, 40 X 8, 35 X 8

Tri-set
Crunches 2 X 20
Knee raises 2 X 20
Side bends 45# plate 2 X 20

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

10 p.m. 4 hard boiled eggs, 2 foot-long Slim Jims (3g carbs), "Rise" orange Vitamin Water Zero

10:45 p.m. 25g protein shake, 10g BCAA, 10g glutamine


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Thursday, June 2, 2011*
> 
> 174.5 lbs.


----------



## Burr (Jun 2, 2011)

I am @ 237 trying to get to 225.

Sure is hard BUT,

Do Or Die


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


>



 Thanks, man!



Burr said:


> I am @ *237* trying to get *to 225.*
> 
> Sure is hard BUT,
> 
> Do Or Die



Almost there, Burr! Twelve pounds is doable.
_
You_ try keto and _I'll_ try yoga! 

Seriously, I have to get that set up. I am such a procrastinator.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2011)

*Friday, June 3, 2011*

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, ALRI Poison

8 a.m. Black coffee

10 a.m. 50g protein shake, Omega 3/6/9

12:15 p.m. 50g protein shake

3:30 p.m. 50g protein shake

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

177.6 lbs.

10:30 p.m. Orange roughy, coffee and Equal, salad with oil and a few slices of cucumber, water

12:30 a.m. 2 hard boiled eggs, Vitamin Water Zero "Rise", 2 caplets  Triple Flex, fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, 2000iu Vitamin  D, multi-vitamin


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Burr (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn Curt, I don't know if I would show that picture!

You look like Mr. Before!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL  I _am _Mr. Before! It is my destiny to make the Big People look, well, *BIG!* For every *diesel *person there has to be _a bucket of bones_, right?


----------



## Burr (Jun 4, 2011)

You're OK Curt!

Maybe you should take up Curling!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm thinking that _knitting _is my calling.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

*Saturday, June 4, 2011*

11:59 a.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex,  3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, ALRI Poison, 10g  Fiberlyze, 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 3 papaya enzyme tablets

Bumped the fish oil up by 1200mg hoping it will help with elbow issues.

2:30 p.m. 50g protein shake (IronMagLabs Dutch Chocolate)

4:30 p.m. 40g protein Better'n Eggs Plus, 2 eggs sunny side up, bacon, coffee, water

Squats 135 X 8, 155 X 8, 175 X 4, 4
Leg press 90 X 12, 180 X 12, 360 X 8, 450 X 5, 500 X 5, 5, 5
Leg curls (Body Masters machine) 100 X 8, 130 X 8, 145 X 8, 8, 110 X 8
Calves 175 X 20, 130 X 20, 20, 20

(Tri-set)
Crunches 3 X 20
Leg raises 3 X 20
Side bends 45# plate 3 X 20

7:30 p.m. PWO Cytocell (Cytogenix Laboratories sample)

Saw "Bullitt" at the Carlisle Theater tonight! Great flick.

Popcorn at the movie which turned into an early cheat meal. Typically I've been enjoying Sunday night cheats.

Followed the movie with a cheeseburger with lettuce and tomato, one  Budweiser, and a pickle. Traveled a mile or so down the road for cherry  pie and vanilla ice cream plus coffee with real sugar and creamers.


----------



## Burr (Jun 4, 2011)

Be sure and post pictures of your circle!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

Burr said:


> Be sure and post pictures of your circle!



I'm trying to round up some super models! 

So far it's not going so good.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday, June 4, 2011*
> 
> 11:59 a.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex,  3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, ALRI Poison, 10g  Fiberlyze, 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 3 papaya enzyme tablets
> 
> ...








YouTube Video


----------



## Burr (Jun 5, 2011)

If you want to get those Foxes in your circle you may want to get a "Bigger Nettle"


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I have a wrist wrap somewhere, too. My shoulder was bothering me years ago enough to get an MRI. Now it's my elbow. Not sure wtf I did.


its called: getting old....suck it up, buttercup...


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2011)

Burr, imma Google "nettle" next! 

Burner, *DON'T REMIND ME!*


----------



## Burr (Jun 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Burr, imma Google "nettle" next!
> 
> If it's about my smelling I ain't going to Google it. It may give me an infertility complexion teach!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2011)

*I'm still not quite sure what's going on. But, hey, that's not so unusual. lol*



Burr said:


> If it's about my smelling I ain't going to Google it. It may give me an infertility complexion teach!



lol

That reads like Yogi Berra.

Or who was that other guy in the Miller Lite (?) commercials. 
God, I can't remember his name now. 

Nothing about spelling or smelling, good sir.

Just wasn't familiar with nettles.







​


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2011)

*Sunday, June 5, 2011*

10 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

11:30 a.m. Coffee with Splenda

2:45 p.m. 50g protein shake

6 p.m. 10oz NY strip, 2 eggs sunny side up, coffee with Splenda, water

8 p.m. 50g protein shake

9:30 p.m. Bacon omelette

11:55 p.m. 1 Slim Jim (1g carb), 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, Vitamin Water Zero "Rise"


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2011)

Burr said:


> If you want to get those Foxes in your circle *you may want to get a "Bigger Nettle"*



BUT, YEAH, I SAW WHAT YOU DID THERE AND NO ONE EVER COMPLAINED 'BOUT THE SIZE OF MAH _NETTLE_, BURR! *JUST SO YOU KNOW!*


----------



## Burr (Jun 5, 2011)

I hear you Yankees walk right up to a woman and put it in, us reb's put it in then we walk-up!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 6, 2011)

Reminds me of that joke. What was the punchline? Something like, "Welcome to Jamaica, mon!"


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Just wasn't familiar with nettles.



Graig Nettles, former third baseman for the New York Yankees.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 6, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> *Graig Nettles*, former third baseman for the New York Yankees.








YouTube Video


----------



## Burr (Jun 6, 2011)

How about that Bos?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2011)

So how's it going lefty? Are you back to balanced training now?

When are you starting the DMZ stuff?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2011)

Burr said:


> How about that Bos?



Brain fade, Burr.  _Who is Bos? 
_ 


omerta2010 said:


> So how's it going lefty? Are you back to balanced training now?
> 
> When are you starting the DMZ stuff?



Yes! Back to balanced training. Pressing is fine. Rowing is a b1tch. 

Planning four weeks of Super-DMZ Rx @ 20mg e/d (10mg a.m. and 10mg pre workout) commencing June 19 and ending July 15, 2011 (the end of the Transformation Challenge).


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2011)

*Monday, June 6, 2011*

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

Bumped the fish oil up by 1200mg hoping it will help with elbow issues.

8 a.m. Coffee

10 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 heaping tsp peanut butter, Omega 3/6/9

1 p.m. 4 hamburger patties with cheese, Coke Zero

4 p.m. 4 eggs sunny side up, bacon, black coffee, water

6:30 p.m. 50g protein Carnivor liquid protein shot

8 p.m. 50g protein shake (IronMagLabs Dutch Chocolate) 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2011)

*Tuesday, June 7, 2011*

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

8 a.m. Coffee

10 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 heaping tsp peanut butter, Omega 3/6/9

1 p.m. Cheeseburger no bun, Diet Coke, salad with a few slices tomato

3:30 p.m. Vitamin Water Zero "Rise", 2 Slim Jims (4g carbs), 2 hard boiled eggs

6 p.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

8:30 p.m. 50g protein shake, 1 scoop VPX MHF-1, 5g glutamine

181.8 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out

DB Bench 55's X 8, 60's X 4, 3

Treadmill 20 minutes 3.5 speed 2.0 incline

Incline DB Bench 45's X 10, 10, 10
Pec Deck 130 X 10, 10, 7

(Tri-set)
Knee raises 3 X 20
Crunches 3 X 20
Side bends 45# plate 3 X 20

10 p.m. Vitamin Water Zero "Rise", *Good Humor King Cone (48g carbs)





*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2011)

And ice cream related...

Have you seen this guy's videos? He is certainly not lacking confidence. Lui Marco!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2011)

*Wednesday, June 8, 2011*

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

8 a.m. Coffee

12:15 p.m. 50g protein shake, 2 heaping tsp peanut butter, Omega 3/6/9

1:30 p.m. 4 hamburger patties, black coffee, salad no dressing

6:30 p.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 heaping tsp peanut butter, 2  caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus,  800iu Vitamin D, multi-vitamin

10:30 p.m. 50g protein shake, 5g glutamine, 2 heaping tsp peanut butter, 3600mg fish oil softgels


----------



## Burr (Jun 9, 2011)

Boston Hockey, 8-1 then, 4-0 today!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2011)

^^^^  Thanks for the sports report, good sir!

haHA I did a quick YouTube search...






YouTube Video











That was posted September 20, _2006_.


----------



## Burr (Jun 9, 2011)

That's the way to do it!

Good Old Days. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2011)

*Thursday, June 9, 2011*

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

8 a.m. Coffee

10 a.m. Cupcake!

12:15 p.m. 50g protein shake, 2 heaping tsp peanut butter

3 p.m. Diet Coke

5:30 p.m. 4 hamburger patties, coffee with fake sugar, salad no dressing

7 p.m. 40g protein Isopure "Apple Melon" drink

8:30 p.m. 40g protein/30g carbs shake, 1 scoop Jack3d, 5g glutamine, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

182.8 lbs. 

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out
DB rows 4 X 4-10 reps 50 X 10, 70 X 8, 90 X 6, 100 X 5 
BB rows 4 X 4-10 reps 95 X 10, 115 X 9, 8 
Pullovers 35 X 8, 9, 8 

Tri-set
Crunches 3 X 20
Knee raises 3 X 20  
Side bends 45# plate 3 X 20

10 p.m. Good Humor King Cone, 4 eggs sunny side up, bacon, decaf


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

Cupcakes and Ice Cream Cones. 

How's the arm doing? 

Any luck on those supermodels? If so I might have to go with the skinhead look as well.


----------



## Burr (Jun 10, 2011)

His Skinhead look is natural!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm close, I buzz it with a #1 but haven't gotten the guts to shave it yet.


----------



## Burr (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm a little thin, well maybe a lot thin!

I'm not losing hair, I'm gaining face!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2011)

Burr said:


> *That's the way to do it!*
> 
> Good Old Days. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Cupcakes and Ice Cream Cones.
> 
> *How's the arm doing? *
> 
> Any luck on those supermodels? If so I might have to go with the skinhead look as well.



It's still not right, but I'm going with it. Benching is no problem, but rowing is a b1tch. Might visit the doctor to see what's what.

And hold off on the skinhead look. The supermodels are *not *returning my calls!



Burr said:


> His Skinhead look is natural!



Truth! Although my skull hasn't had the decency to go completely bald. I'm one of those _wispy _guys. 



omerta2010 said:


> I'm close, I buzz it with a #1 but haven't gotten the guts to shave it yet.



I've been buzzing it with the lowest possible setting recently, but haven't shaved it with a blade in quite some time.



Burr said:


> I'm a little thin, well maybe a lot thin!
> 
> I'm not losing hair, *I'm gaining face!*



lol

You've heard that one, right? The balder I get the _more head_ I'm getting. 



Okay, yeah, that's a lie.


----------



## Burr (Jun 10, 2011)

I am getting less hair to comb BUT, I am getting more face to wash!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm familiar with that phenomenon.











(Who needs botox when all you have to do is manipulate your jpegs to erase wrinkles? )


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2011)

*Friday, June 10, 2011*

6:30 a.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

8 a.m. Coffee

10 a.m. 20g protein shake (emptied tub of whey at school), 1 heaping tsp peanut butter

1 p.m. School end-of-year pig out! 1 small roast beef sandwich, 1  "mystery deli meat" sandwich, 2 chocolate chip cookies, 1 slice Red  Velvet cake, chips, brownie, and... a DIET Coke. LOL @ "Diet"

4:15 p.m. 4 hamburger patties, coffee with fake sugar, salad no dressing

7 p.m. 40g protein Isopure zero-carb drink

10 p.m. NY strip steak, 2 eggs sunny side up, Coffee with fake sugar

12:45 a.m. 50g protein shake, 1 heaping tsp peanut butter, 5g BCAA, 10g  Fiberlyze, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules  Super Cissus, multi-vitamin, 2000iu Vitamin D


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2011)

Burr, more hockey "fight" action!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2011)

*Saturday, June 11, 2011*

11 a.m. Carnivor liquid protein 50g protein

1 p.m. 50g protein shake, 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus

5:30 p.m. Salad of lettuce, spinach, chick peas, tomato, salmon (30g protein), plus Steaz peach drink (10g carbs)






6:15 p.m. Black Powder pre-workout

183 lbs.

Squats 135 X 8, 155 X 8, 175 X 6, 185 X 4
Leg press (Body Masters machine) 90 X 20, 180 X 12, 360 X 10, 500 X 6, 6
Leg curls (Body Masters machine) 100 X
15, 140 X 10, 145 X 10, 10
Calves 130 X 20, 145 X 20, 20, 20

(Tri-set)
Crunches 3 X 20
Leg raises 3 X 20
Side bends 45# plate 3 X 20

8 p.m. ice cream






9:30 p.m. Better'n Eggs Plus (40g protein), banana, water

11 p.m. 2 hamburger patties, one slice cheese, salad with cucumbers and oil, coffee with fake sugar, and water

12:30 a.m. Vitamin Water Zero "Rise", 2 caplets Triple Flex, 3600mg fish oil softgels, 2 capsules Super Cissus, multi-vitamin, 2000iu Vitamin D


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2011)

*lulz*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, so yesterday I started my new meal plan. This is a BIG change from all those shakes. How do people stick with a diet like this? I'm eating all the time. You can't just scarf these meals down in five minutes. This is a LOT of chewing. Well, except meal 2.

Enough complaining.

The plan...

Meal 1
50grams Protein – 4 Whole Omega-3 Eggs, 6 Egg whites
45grams Carbs – ½ cup Oats (not level, ½ cup is only 27grams carbs) AND  1/2 large apple (approx. 3.25” dia. Prior to chopping in half)
16grams Fat – From above eggs

Meal 2
50grams Protein – 2 scoops Whey
14grams Fats – approx. 23 almonds OR 2 tbsp Nat. Peanut Butter (oil kind – is actually 16grams fat)

Meal 3
50grams Protein – 8oz chicken breast OR 8oz Turkey Breast OR 2 cans Tuna OR 8oz 95% lean ground beef
30grams Carbs – 1/2 large apple (approx. 3.25” dia. Prior to chopping in half) AND 2 oz. (56grams) cooked brown rice
14grams Fat – Extra Virgin Olive Oil 1 tbsp (pour over rice)

Meal 4
50grams Protein – 8oz chicken breast OR 8oz Turkey Breast OR 2 cans Tuna OR 8oz 95% lean ground beef
30grams Carbs – 6oz Red Potato
1 cup – spinach OR green beans OR broccoli
14grams Fats – approx. 23 almonds OR 2 tbsp Nat. Peanut Butter (oil kind – is actually 16grams fat)

Meal 5
50grams Protein – 8oz chicken breast OR 8oz Turkey Breast OR 2 cans Tuna OR 8oz 95% lean ground beef
30grams Carbs – 4oz cooked brown rice
1 cup – spinach OR green beans OR broccoli
14grams Fat – Extra Virgin Olive Oil (pour over rice)

Meal 6
50grams Protein – 8oz chicken breast OR 8oz Turkey Breast OR 2 cans Tuna OR 8oz 95% lean ground beef
14grams Fat – approx 23. almonds

CHEAT MEALS
Saturday Night – eat whatever you want for up to 2hrs

Water
1gal per day

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED SUPPLEMENTS
1. Whey Protein – 2 scoops @ Meal 2
2. Fish Oil Caps – 6 per day, 3 @ meal 2 & 4
3. Men’s Multi Vitamin – 1 @ meal 1, 3, & 5 
4. Glutamine Select 2 scoops after workouts

###

No way did I get a gallon of water in me, but I hit all the meals. Just finished meal 2, the fast one.

Monday I hit chest, shoulders, and triceps. Brief but intense.

Max-OT's system includes a shorter workout. Jason Ferruggia recommends briefer workouts for the average (or less than average) trainer. I'm proceeding with a three-day split and max of 45 minutes per workout and only 12-16 sets _per workout.

_Here's Monday's routine:*

June 13, 2011*

186 lbs. (That was after all those meals. I weighed 180 lbs. in the a.m. )

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out

DB Bench 55's X 8, 60's X 6, 5
Incline DB Bench 50's X 8, 7, 6
Seated DB press 30's X 9, 8
Machine press (Life Fitness) 50# X 7, 7
Triceps pressdown 40# X 10, 45 X 8, 8


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2011)

^ D'OH! That was _Tuesday's_ workout.

Here's Thursday's:

*Thursday, June 16, 2011*

186.2 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out

Life Fitness Rows 50# X 12, 70 X 12, 110 X 10, 150 X 6, 6
DB rows (4 X 4-10 reps) 50 X 10, 60 X 10, 70 X 8, 80 X 8
Pullovers 35 X 10, 10, 10
DB curls 20's X 10, 25's X 8, 30's X 8, 35's X 8, 40's X 8


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2011)

Started another cycle of  *Super-DMZ Rx* on Monday. Taking 20mg e/d. Ten first thing and then 10mg pre-workout. 

*Monday, June 20, 2011*

191.2 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out

DB Bench 55's X 8, 60's X 8, 65's X 6, 70's X 4 
Incline DB Bench 50's X 10, 55's X 8, 60's X 4 
Seated DB press 30's X 10--15 seconds rest 35's X 6, 8 
Close-grip bench 95 X 5, 5


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

Considering using the dmz before a big cycle.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Considering using the dmz before a big cycle.


 
You going to go for your 4% and show first. Or is this a lead in?

How's it going Curt?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

Lead-in. I'm trying some new stuff out.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2011)

Is super DMZ a legal one Curt? just noticed it says its legal on this website but im not sure how to check if its legal in the UK!?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Considering using the dmz before a big cycle.



I'm taking some heat over DMZ use in my training journal on Rx. Oh, well. It's only my second cycle and I'm taking a conservative 20mg e/d. Have my PCT in place.



omerta2010 said:


> You going to go for your 4% and show first. Or is this a lead in?
> 
> How's it going Curt?



All good here, omerta!  Hope you're doing well, too.



davegmb said:


> Is super DMZ a *legal *one Curt? just noticed it says its legal on this website but im not sure how to check if its *legal in the UK!?*



It is legal here. Not sure about the UK. I would imagine it is, but, of course, you'd want to be certain. Let me check on that, good sir!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Curt


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2011)

Curt, the peeps at RX are pissy most likely because you're using another forums supps. Fuck em.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks Curt



TGB Supplements carries IronMagLabs products but they don't ship internationally.

Orbit Nutrition advises customers to, "check with your Customs Office to see if your country permits the shipment of our products to your country."

I didn't see any mention of international shipping on Lockout's site. 

I'll ask Prince. I should've asked him immediately.

In other news...

194.4 lbs.

*Wednesday, June 22, 2011*

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out

Life Fitness Rows 50# X 12, 70 X 12, 110 X 10, 150 X 10, 170 X 6
DB rows (4 X 4-10 reps) 50 X 10, 60 X 10, 70 X 10, 80 X 8, 90 X 8
DB curls 25's X 10, 35's X 10, 40's X 8


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Curt, the peeps at RX are pissy most likely because you're using another forums supps. Fuck em.



I missed this pissy of which you speak. lulz

And, honestly, most supplement companies are _glad _to *not *have it known that I use their supps! I mean I'm not exactly the poster child for all things diesel. 

*Edit:* Oh! No, the pissy is over the harshness of the supp according to a few people who read that I was using DMZ again. I doubt many if any care what supplement company I purchase products from.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2011)

poster boy


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2011)

lulz

Wait. 

SHUT IT! _IZ NOT FUNNY!!1!_


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2011)

*Saturday, June 25, 2011*

191 lbs.

Squats 135 X 8, 185 X 8, 205 X 4
Leg press (Body Masters machine) 90 X 20, 180 X 15, 360 X 15, 500 X 10, 10
Leg curls (Body Masters machine) 100 X 20, 20, 140 X 10, 145 X 12, 12


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> lulz
> 
> Wait.
> 
> SHUT IT! _IZ NOT FUNNY!!1!_


 ....iz little funny


----------



## Curt James (Jun 26, 2011)

^ heh  







Okay, little funny.​


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

just a smidge


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

How was the weekend big guy?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> just a smidge



 



omerta2010 said:


> How was the weekend big guy?



How was your weekend? Mine was okay. Saw "Bad Teacher" at some point. That was fun. 






YouTube Video










Worked Sunday at a book store I worked at while I was in college. I've been filling their Sunday hours 12-5 the past few months. It's a comic book store. They have games, baseball cards, old comics, graphic novels, some paperbacks, a small newsstand, t-shirts, etc. Pretty cool shop. 

Visited my uncle and watched episodes of "Gunsmoke". 






YouTube Video










^^^^ That's one of the episodes we watched. 

Had breakfast at a place called the Neptune Diner in Lancaster -- eggs, bacon, hash browns, coffee -- then went to another local book store, the mall (picked up some casein protein at the GNC there), and hit Barnes & Noble at a nearby shopping mall on the way home. 

No sex, drugs, _or _rock 'n roll. 

*Monday, June 27, 2011*

197.6 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 In and Out

DB Bench 60's X 8, 65's X 8, 70's X 5
Incline DB Bench 55's X 8, 60's X 8, 65's X 3
Seated DB press 35's X 8, 40's X 4
Close-grip bench 95 X 8, 8, 8


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2011)

Curt: Good n Plenty in Lancaster. Still there? 

Shoofly Pie. Best pie EVER.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2011)

^^^^ Not sure I've ever been there. I have had my fair share of shoofly pie, though!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2011)

Shoofly pie...sniff sniff...makes me think of home....and carbs...sob


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2011)

My grandmother made shoofly pie. Definitely makes me think of home, brother.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2011)

ok I have to ask what is shoofly pie. It looks really good but I've never even seen it on a menu.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> ok I have to ask what is shoofly pie. It looks really good but I've never even seen it on a menu.








YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

Now that does sound very good. Like a syrup pie with extra layers of crust inside the syrup.
 if I ever see it I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


 


Damm Food porn on the thread all the time. 

I'm outta here!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 1, 2011)

So, I had to come over and mention that you came to mind as I was doing my calves, before 4 sets of crunches (4x 15) anyhow...a man doing squats, nice bod, but nothing alike your journal,  thank you Curt for making it even more a reason to move my butt again.  I think, I am feeling better...( I had the Doc, make some changes, but best in the long run)


Hope to read more of your work...If I make it this weekend for the most reason "new work schedule" then I should be able to write everyday.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2011)

Curt, I believe she's saying, "Curt. You had me at hello." 
Or, "You complete me."


I need a tissue.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Damm Food porn on the thread all the time.



You're not kidding.  I thought I stumbled into the Food Channel forum.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> You're not kidding. I thought I stumbled into the Food Channel forum.


 

I hear Ya  everytime I come in here I leave drooling on myself!  

I have posted some food porn in the healthy recepie section.  I asked Prince if we could put a sub forum in there for "healhty" food porn.

Crap I just look at Shoofly pie pics and I get a insulin spike!


----------



## Burr (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Curt, When you going to burn all this FOOD & PIE off???


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^^ That's just it. I'm NOT burning it off! lol

*Friday, July 1, 2011*

196 lbs.

Squats 135 X 8, 185 X 8, 205 X 7
Leg press (Icarian machine) 90 X 20, 180 X 20, 270 X 20, 360 X 20, 500 X 8
Leg curls (Icarian machine) 100 X 10, 150 X 8, 170 X 8


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Now that does sound very good. Like a syrup pie with extra layers of crust inside the syrup.
> if I ever see it *I'm going to have to try it.*



Your description is perfect! And, yeah, you should definitely give it a try. 



jagbender said:


> Damm Food porn on the thread all the time.
> 
> I'm outta here!



haHA  Didn't I just see you create a food porn_ thread??? _



Nightowl said:


> So, I had to come over and mention that you came to mind as I was doing my calves, before 4 sets of crunches (4x 15) anyhow...a man doing squats, nice bod, but nothing alike your journal,  thank you Curt for making it even more a reason to move my butt again.  I think, I am feeling better...( I had the Doc, make some changes, but best in the long run)
> 
> 
> Hope to read more of your work...If I make it this weekend for the most reason "new work schedule" then I should be able to write everyday.



I hope you're feeling 100% ASAP!!! Skipped calves tonight. You're making me feel guilty. 



juggernaut said:


> Curt, I believe she's saying, "Curt. You had me at hello."
> Or, "You complete me."
> 
> 
> I need a tissue.



_Yooooooou!_ *Stop *that teasing! 



Triple Threat said:


> You're not kidding.  I thought I stumbled into the Food Channel forum.



heh After 15 weeks of keto, I deserve to post at least _a picture_ of a slice of pie. Come on! 



jagbender said:


> I hear Ya  everytime I come in here I leave drooling on myself!
> 
> I have posted some food porn in the healthy recepie section.  I asked Prince if we could put a sub forum in there for "healhty" food porn.
> 
> Crap I just look at Shoofly pie pics and I get a insulin spike!



Ah! Is that what I saw? There's so much content on this board. It's like a _smorgasbord_. Oops, more food vocabulary...


----------



## Burr (Jul 2, 2011)

Eat Less Lift More, LOOK BETTER


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

Burr said:


> Eat Less Lift More, LOOK BETTER



Hey, Burr! How are the bike and the gym treating you? 

I've been subscribing to "Eat Big Get Big LOOK PRETTY MUCH THE SAME" recently.

Need to get my sleeping pattern in check. On vacation and, hey, without anyone to monitor my behavior...  I'm like a little kid not told to go to bed at the "proper" (or even reasonable) time.

We repair and grow when we sleep, right? I need to set a schedule. 

LOL @ still not having the basics down. 

In other news...

Car passed inspection this a.m. Was first in line at "Jiffy Lube" followed soon after by eight other cars! That last guy is probably still there waiting.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2011)

Curt, your journal never fails to make me feel hungry


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Friday, July 1, 2011*
> 
> 196 lbs.
> 
> ...



Solid workout, CJ.   

Do you think you could hit higher numbers than 500x8 on LP if you didn't expend energy on the 90x20 and 180x20?  After all, your legs should be sufficiently warmed up after squats.


----------



## Burr (Jul 2, 2011)

Curt, just hang in and do something! A lot of people just want to go sit down and do nothing!

Eat what YOU WANT to eat and enjoy BUT remember,  what goes in must come out so if you want to eat extra then LIFT EXTRA!

Enjoy every minute of your life Pal!


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2011)

Keep kicking those weights around old man, I love to see guys my age still hitting the weight room esp when they have lost that ego we all had at 18.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Curt, your journal never fails to make me feel hungry



heh  I'm heading to the Carlisle Diner for some pre-workout fuel now! 



Triple Threat said:


> Solid workout, CJ.
> 
> Do you think you could hit higher numbers than 500x8 on LP if you didn't expend energy on the 90x20 and 180x20?  After all, your legs should be sufficiently warmed up after squats.



The 90 and 180 are just to get the knees lubricated? Probably more psychological than physical, so perhaps you're right. They're useless sets with such light weight and especially so after the sets of squats.



Burr said:


> Curt, just hang in and do something! A lot of people just want to go sit down and do nothing!
> 
> Eat what YOU WANT to eat and enjoy BUT remember,  what goes in must come out so if you want to eat extra then LIFT EXTRA!
> 
> Enjoy every minute of your life Pal!



Thank you, Burr. 



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Keep kicking those weights around old man, I love to see guys my age still hitting the weight room esp when they have lost that ego we all had at 18.



Hey, hope you're doing well in the gym and on the street, GFR!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

I am bummed CJ?  No 4th of July Food porn?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^^ lol Sorry, Jag. I didn't take a single pic of food. It was more friends, family, and the pool than food, though. Pigged out on that ultimate health food... *HOT DOGS!*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2011)

*Tuesday, July 5, 2011*

200.2 lbs.

Super set
Face pulls 3 X 15
Rotator work 3 X 15 Out

Rotator work 3 X 15 In

DB Bench 65's X 8, 70's X 8, 75's X 4
Incline DB Bench 60's X 8, 65's X 6
Seated DB press 40's X 10, 45's X 8
Close-grip bench 95 X 8, 105 X 8


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 5, 2011)

Curt, 

my buddy of online, oh what joys one encounters when playing detective. (don't ask...I am so sick, that I might do something really bad) let us just say, I might just do it for a pal in the army

anyhow, trust you are in sync with mentoring those of newbie

what is a face pull?  is it a skullcrusher?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> my buddy of online, oh what joys one encounters when playing detective. (don't ask...I am so sick, that I might do something really bad) let us just say, *I might just do it for a pal in the army*
> 
> ...



Gotta love the military! 

A face pull is an exercise I'm using to work small muscles of the rotator cuff area as I'm doing it. Saw an article on the exercise for that purpose. Here's a video of the movement...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Started another cycle of  *Super-DMZ Rx* on Monday. Taking 20mg e/d. Ten first thing and then 10mg pre-workout.
> 
> *Monday, June 20, 2011*
> 
> 191.2 lbs.(snip)



Only about two weeks into my second cycle of Super-DMZ Rx and am up about ten pounds.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2011)

facepulls are totally awesome. 

definately better for the whole upper back/shoulder area. I noticed it also helped give my traps more depth as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Only about two weeks into my second cycle of Super-DMZ Rx and am up about ten pounds.


 
 kick ass


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah i love the face pulls too

cant belive how much weight the super-DMZ has put on you in such a short period thats excellent. Did you find out if its legal in the uk ive searched on it but no joy?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 6, 2011)

curt you're gonna blow your kidneys out with that shit, just do some test already...


btw, good working on the lifts...


----------



## jagbender (Jul 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ lol Sorry, Jag. I didn't take a single pic of food. It was more friends, family, and the pool than food, though. Pigged out on that ultimate health food... *HOT DOGS!*


 
Me too Ate one hot dog,    3 hamburger pattties and 2 cheeseburgers!

I learned on my first 2  weightloss attempt.      
Always enjoy, Holidays, Birthday Etc.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> facepulls are totally awesome.
> 
> definately better for the whole upper back/shoulder area. I noticed it also helped give my traps more depth as well.



I'm doing them light for my rotator cuffs more than anything else. Great movement.



davegmb said:


> yeah i love the face pulls too
> 
> cant belive how much weight the super-DMZ has put on you in such a short period thats excellent. Did you find out if its legal in the uk ive searched on it but no joy?



I'm still trying to find a definitive answer. Orbit Nutrition ships overseas. _Me?_ I'd order it.



Captn'stabbin said:


> curt *you're gonna blow your kidneys out with that shit*, just do some test already...
> 
> 
> btw, good working on the lifts...



Listen for the explosion, brother! (And thank you.)



jagbender said:


> Me too Ate one hot dog,    3 hamburger pattties and 2 cheeseburgers!
> 
> I learned on my first 2  weightloss attempt.
> Always enjoy, Holidays, Birthday Etc.



Gotta love some holidays and special events.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

*Thursday, July 7, 2011*

200.6 lbs.

 Super set
 Face pulls 3 X 15
 Rotator work 3 X 15 Out

 Rotator work 3 X 15 In

 Life Fitness Rows 50# X 15, 90 X 12, 130 X 10, 170 X 10, 190 X 6
 DB rows (4 X 4-10 reps) 70 X 10, 80 X 10, 90 X 8, 100 X 6 (left arm lagging)
 DB curls 25's X 10, 40's X 10, 45's X 8


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 10, 2011)

Curt,

what is rotator work?

You rawk, I went today...but with little less of a routine, had too much sun now and going to die tomorrow.   but all is not lost, for I have you to keep up with.

Talk soon!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 10, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> what is rotator work?
> 
> ...



Sun burn? 

Rotator work = exercises to strengthen the small muscles in a person's shoulders or the rotator cuff muscles.

I perform internal rotations, external rotations, and face pulls.

Here's a video that shows internal and external rotations with a dumbbell. I do mine using a cable, but it's the same movement.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

*Monday, July 11, 2011*

205 lbs.

Bench 135 X 5, 185 X 4, 3
Leg press (Icarian machine) 180 X 20, 270 X 20, 360 X 20, 450 X 20, 540 X 15


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you now on a bulk?


----------



## x~factor (Jul 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Monday, July 11, 2011*
> 
> 205 lbs.
> 
> ...



540 lbs as in 6 plates on each side?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you now on a bulk?



I'd call it more of "on a fat" than a bulk, sadly. lol

(looks at gut)



x~factor said:


> 540 lbs as in 6 plates on each side?



Yup. And on an Icarian leg press machine. Here's a vid from a Bodymasters (easier machine, imo). Not sure on the depth. Knees are definitely not in my armpits, but I'm hitting 90 degrees. 





YouTube Video










Plus I got five additional reps. 

*Edit:* In other news, I am such a stick man. Said somewhere else that I should have taken up _embroidery _instead of lifting weights.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

The return of the Barney machine. 

How are the workout going with your new sups? Are you noticing strength games or anything?

You should try the Beyond Nutritions - Strike HD-8, my diet has been terrible the last couple weeks and it seems I've continued to lose and lean out with that being the only change from my previous stress and eat like garbage period.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> The return of the Barney machine.
> 
> How are the workout going with your new sups? Are you noticing strength games or anything?
> 
> You should try the Beyond Nutritions - Strike HD-8, my diet has been terrible the last couple weeks and it seems I've continued to lose and lean out with that being the only change from my previous stress and eat like garbage period.



LOL Yes, the purple beast!

Weight gain and strength gain with Super-DMZ Rx. I've never benched 185 four times in my life. That may seem pathetically weak for everyone else, but for someone who struggled with 40# benching as a teen? It's colossal! lol

And Beyond Nutrition is good stuff! I've used their All in 1.


----------



## IronPotato (Jul 13, 2011)

barney machine,lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I've never benched 185 four times in my life. That may seem pathetically weak for everyone else, but for someone who struggled with 40# benching as a teen? It's colossal! lol


 hey Curt...again...NEVER....EVER judge what you can or cannot do against what anybody else can or cannot do.
as long as you are making gains onwhat you used to do...kings to you, brotha


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> LOL Yes, the purple beast!
> 
> Weight gain and strength gain with Super-DMZ Rx. I've never benched 185 four times in my life. That may seem pathetically weak for everyone else, but for someone who struggled with 40# benching as a teen? It's colossal! lol
> 
> And Beyond Nutrition is good stuff! I've used their All in 1.



Curt, I met you in person. Remember, you're a tall dude. You'll not have a great bench. I dont. I also don't give two shits that I cant bench an enormous amount of weight. I've done respectable numbers for my height, but, does it really matter in the scheme of things? Keep chugging along and keep positive!

And thanks for the props on All in 1. 

Will you be coming to raw bench and deadlift contest at my gym?
Beyond Nutrition RAW Bench and Deadlift Tournament | Facebook


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2011)

I know... I'm so random at posting....


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

IronPotato said:


> barney machine,lol.



heh 



Burner02 said:


> *hey Curt...again...NEVER....EVER judge what you can or cannot do against what anybody else can or cannot do.*
> as long as you are making gains onwhat you used to do...kings to you, brotha



Appreciate the good word, Burner. 



juggernaut said:


> Curt, I met you in person. Remember, you're a tall dude. You'll not have a great bench. I dont. I also don't give two shits that I cant bench an enormous amount of weight. I've done respectable numbers for my height, but, does it really matter in the scheme of things? *Keep chugging along and keep positive!
> 
> And thanks for the props on All in 1. *
> 
> ...



Will do and I gotta try the chocolate! 

Doubtful I'll be at the contest. I work a part-time job on Sundays.  

It looks like it will be a blast, though!



katt said:


> I know... I'm so random at posting....



haHA Random is good!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

*Thursday, July 13, 2011*

203 lbs.

 Life Fitness Rows 110# X 10, 150 X 10, 170 X 10
 DB rows (4 X 4-10 reps) 75 X 10, 10, 85 X 10, 95 X 10, 110 X 5
 DB curls 30's X 10, 35's X 10, 40's X 10, 45's X 6


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you from MD.com?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

Look at the gut? are you Kidding me LOL 

I don't think you know what a GUT is Stick man! 

this is a gut! 







with a LOT of work today's pic


----------



## Burr (Jul 15, 2011)

Tell'em about it Jag.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 15, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> Are you from MD.com?



lol I'm from Ephrata, Pennsylvania.

But, yes, I'm the same Curt James posting on MD. 

How have you been?



jagbender said:


> (snip) with a LOT of work today's pic



That is tremendous work, jag. Awesome!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 15, 2011)

Burr said:


> Tell'em about it Jag.



What's up, Burr! How's the weather, the gym, and the roads treating you?


----------



## Burr (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr. Curt, I am great, After four weeks back in a real gym with real BBer's/lifyers I have boomed, I am again a big hard guy, just can't believe the way I bounced back.

It has stopped raining and everything's green and the lakes are full.

I am really getting in some great rides and HR is low (111-124) and that's great.
BP 102/59/52

Like's great enjoy


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2011)

hiya curt!
howzit hangin!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

*Monday, July 18, 2011*

205 lbs.

DB Bench 70's X 8, 75's X 6, 80's X 4
Incline DB Bench 65's X 8, 8
Seated DB press 45's X 8, 8, 6
Close-grip bench 105 X 8, 8, 8


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 18, 2011)

You are doing great. I will have to seek out your you tube videos....anything new?
I haven't been on there for a while.

I have lower tomorrow, and I did 45 minutes of cardio after my workout.  I can't wait to see some update video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

Burr said:


> Mr. Curt, I am great, After four weeks back in a real gym with real BBer's/lifyers I have boomed, I am again a big hard guy, just can't believe the way I bounced back.
> 
> It has stopped raining and everything's green and the lakes are full.
> 
> ...



That sounds fantastic, Burr! 



Burner02 said:


> hiya curt!
> howzit hangin!



Hey, Burner! Up too late again, but things are going well. Hope all is good with you. 





Nightowl said:


> You are doing great. I will have to seek out your *you tube videos....anything new?*
> I haven't been on there for a while.
> 
> *I have lower tomorrow, and I did 45 minutes of cardio after my workout.*  I can't wait to see some update video



Hi! I posted some new videos from a local bodybuilding contest. You'll hopefully enjoy those!

Have a great workout tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 22, 2011)

anything new these days? How are you liking the supps?

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> anything new these days? How are you liking the supps?
> 
> Have a good weekend.



I finished my cycle of Super-DMZ Rx and loved it. Strength up, weight up, no issues whatsoever.

Started taking Chain'd Out recently and am liking that product, too.

Got my bike out of the shop and spent the better part of today riding. The local Carlisle Bike Fest is taking place this weekend and I checked that out today as well.











And, of course, I'm being well fed by the good people at the Carlisle Diner! 





Coffee and a tomato omelet

*Thursday, July 21, 2011*

204.8 lbs.

Life Fitness Rows 50# X 12, 70 X 12, 90 X 12, 130 X 12, 150 X 10,
DB rows (4 X 4-10 reps) 80 X 10, 90 X 10, 100 X 8 (left arm, grip fail, 5 reps, get grip, 2 reps, get grip, 1 poor rep)
DB curls 30's X 10, 40's X 10, 50's X 10


----------



## Burr (Jul 23, 2011)

U got cream in your coffee "Baby"?

Drink it like my women look, Black and Hot!!!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 23, 2011)

jagbender said:


> with a LOT of work today's pic


You've come a looooonng way, Jag!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^^  Agreed! Jag made MONSTER changes! 

*Saturday, July 23, 2011*

203.4 lbs.

Squats 135 X 8, 185 X 6, 205 X 4, 215 X 2 
Leg press (Icarian machine) 180 X 20, 270 X 20, 360 X 20, 450 X 20, 540 X 15

*Monday, July 25, 2011*

205.2 lbs.

Face pulls 3 X 15

Super Set
Rotator work 3 X 15 Out
Rotator work 3 X 15 In

DB Bench 75's X 6, 7, 4
Incline DB Bench 65's X 7, 8, 7
Seated DB press 45's X 7, 4, 35's X 10, 10


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

Burr said:


> U got cream in your coffee "Baby"?
> 
> Drink it like my women look, Black and Hot!!!


 
my wife's cousin dates an african american girl.....  He says he likes his women "roasted and toasted".  lol


----------



## carmineb (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you coming BACK TO THIS Curt?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2011)

carmineb said:


> Are you coming BACK TO THIS Curt?



Carmine,

I maintained both logs throughout the challenge.



Curt James said:


> *Saturday, July 23, 2011*
> 
> 203.4 lbs.
> 
> ...



I'm currently working out three times per week. Mondays are chest, delts, and triceps. Wednesdays are back and biceps. And Fridays are legs.

Have been known to move the days around or skip a workout now and again. I closed the Transformation journal soon after the deadline of the contest.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I'm currently working out three times per week. Mondays are chest, delts, and triceps. Wednesdays are back and biceps. And Fridays are legs.
> 
> Have been known to move the days around or skip a workout now and again.


 
aka wishy washy. 

j/k how's the elbow holding up these days?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2011)

lol My middle names are Charlie and Brown, the king of wishy washy! 

The elbow is 100%. Believe the rest is what did the trick, though I was eating fish oil gel caps like they were candy and taking a number of other joint supps.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2011)

The wishy washy report...

Pushed back to tomorrow with legs moving to Saturday. *BOOYAH!*

Believe I'm going to see Harry Potter tonight.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2011)

*Progressive Overload*

By Chris Goulet
​                                         Without progressive overload your body does not  need to adapt and therefore will never get bigger or stronger beyond a  certain point. 

*Introduction*

 As a fitness professional who spends many of his waking hours in a  fitness facility either training others or training himself, I tend to  see many habits or hear discussions between members that make me cringe  or bite my tongue.   

 One of my biggest irritations is the gym member who comes in 5 to 7  times a week for more than an hour at a time (usually mostly  socialization), does the same exact full body workout with the same  exact weight, sets, repetitions and lackluster effort for years and  years.  And of course their body never changes in appearance. 

 From my experience it seems that these individuals either mistakenly  tell themselves that it takes years to notice any change from weight  training and accept it as the way it is, while others on the other hand  get discouraged at seeing no results and quit all together. 

  Granted there are also those that workout merely to maintain their  current physical condition by maintaining what lean muscle tissue they  have and by keeping the bodyfat off, but it definitely shouldn't take  5-7 hours a week to achieve this goalhttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=GoalSetting unless anything resembling a nutrition plan is nonexistent.  

 For those individuals whose efforts are to change the appearance of  their bodies, the main reason for failure is EFFORT, or lack thereof.   Instead of creating progressive overload or forcing the body to do more  than it's accustomed to, they simply go through the motions and maintain  what they have.   

 The human body will not change unless you force it to.  As with all  things in life, you get back what you put in and if you're not putting  in the effort to your training that is needed then you don't stand a  chance at reaping the body changing rewards of resistance training. 
*
What is Progressive Overload? *

 This principal refers to continually increasing the demands on the  musculoskeletal system in order to continually make gains in muscle  size, strength and endurance. In simplest terms - In order to get bigger  and stronger you must continually lift more and more and make your  muscles work harder than they are used to.  If you don't, your muscles  will not become any stronger or bigger than they currently are.  

  Conversely, if the demands on your muscles are not at least maintained  and are actually decreased, your muscles will become smaller and weaker.   Progressive overload is a very simple concept but it is crucial - it  lays the foundation upon which resistance training is built. 

   The progressive overload principal doesn't just apply to resistance  training and increasing muscle growth and strength, it can also be  applied to increasing bone and connective tissue strength (through  resistance training) as well as cardiovascular fitness and the  associated physiological changes that take place through a progressive cardiovascularhttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=Cardiovascular exercise program. 

*An Example of Progressive Overload* 

Say you perform 1 set of the biceps barbell curl  for 20 pounds at 8RM (8 repetitions maximum), but as your training  progresses 1 set of 20 pounds for 8 repetitions becomes easier and  easier and your biceps size have grown since you first started but they  have reached a plateau and stopped getting bigger.   

What has happened is your biceps muscles have adapted to the demands you  placed on them but there is no longer a need for them to try to get  bigger and stronger because the demands are no longer sufficient enough.   Even if you continued performing 1 set of 20 pounds for 8 repetitions  for the rest of your life, your strength and muscle size would never  improve beyond a certain point.  

  In order for your biceps muscles to get even bigger and stronger than  they presently are you need to place even more demands on them. And so  on and so on until you've reached your genetic potential. 

*7 Ways to Create Progressive Overload*

#1-6 are ways to increase training "volume" or make the muscle(s) do more total work. #7 is a way to make your muscle(s) do more work in less time.


 *Increase Resistance *Progressively increase the weight you lift as you become stronger and  the weight becomes easier. A good indicator of when to increase the  resistance is when you are able to perform more than your target  repetitions (e.g. your lifting program calls for sets of 10 repetitions  but you are able to get 11). 
 *Increase Sets *Increase the number of sets you perform for a given exercise. Instead of  2 or 3 sets maybe you'll want to increase to 3 or 4 in order to really  fatigue the muscle(s). 
 *Increase Repetitions *Increase the number of repetitions you perform for a given exercise.   Don't stop yourself at some magical number - Push yourself to do 1 or 2  more reps with the aid of a spotter if necessary. If you are able to get  those extra reps completely by yourself and it is higher than your  target rep range then you know it's time to increase the resistance.  
 *Increase Frequency *Increase how often you train a certain muscle or muscle group. This  technique is most useful for improving lagging or weak muscles or muscle  groups.  The traditional approach to training a muscle or muscle group  only once a week may not be sufficient enough for every individual to  make continual gains.   Learn to listen to your body and make sure that muscles have had enough  time to recuperate between training sessions before increasing frequencyhttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=TrainingFrequency.   Every once in a while though it could be useful to train muscles even  if they haven't fully recovered in order to shock them and keep them  guessing. 
 *Increase Exercises *Increase the number of exercises you perform for a certain muscle or  muscle group with the addition of a new one to your current program. This technique works well if you are trying to add symmetry to a  muscle group by increasing the size of individual muscles or parts of  muscles within a muscle group (e.g. if the long head of your triceps is  smaller than it should be in proportion to the lateral and medial head  you may want to include an additional exercise to your triceps routine  that targets the long head) 
 *Increase Intensity *Increase your perceived exertion or how much effort you put into every  set.  This is the most important factor for creating progressive  overload. Increased effort and intensityhttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=Intensity  for every single set translates into more weight lifted and/or more  repetitions performed and thus a more productive workout because your  muscles have been pushed beyond what they are used to.  The help of a  good training partnerhttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=TrainingPartners, or at the very least a trusted spotter, may be crucial for you to achieve this. A good training partner will serve to push you harder and keep you on task if you are not easily internally motivated. A spotter will serve to prevent injury, help you with an extra rep or  two, as well as eliminate any subconscious thoughts of getting stuck  with a heavy weight on your chest or throat or falling with a crashing  thud in the squat rack.  
 *Decrease Rest Time *Decreasing the rest time between consecutive sets will force your body  to adapt metabolically by removing toxins and other byproducts of  anaerobic exercise (weight lifting) faster and more efficiently over  time.  Eventually you will be able to lift more in less time.
* Making Progressive Overload Work for You
*
You need to take a good look at your current fitness program and fitness  goals and determine which of the 7 ways described above are going to be  best for you to create progressive overload.  You may want to  incorporate all of these methods into your program at one time or  another to see how your body responds and see which works best for you.   Incorporating various methods at various times will also serve to keep  your body confused and growing. 

    While factors such as increasing total volume will be important to a  bodybuilder, decreasing the rest time between sets coupled with higher  repetitions may be more beneficial for endurance athletes or individuals  concerned with muscular endurance and cardiovascular fitness rather  than gains in strength and power.  The technique(s) you use should fit  in line with your fitness goals.    

 If you're an endurancehttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=Endurance  athlete and muscular endurance is important to you, then maybe you'll  want to increase the repetitions first rather than increasing the  resistance.  If your strength is important to you, then maybe you'll  want to increase the resistance first instead of the repetitions.   Prioritize what is important to you. 

 If you increase your overall intensity be sure to listen to your body  and know when its time to back off.  Training less frequently may help  with your intensity - your rest days will allow both your body and your  mind to rest. 

 Whatever progressive overload technique(s) you incorporate make sure it  fits in line with your fitness goals, your program is designed correctly  so as to avoid overtraininghttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=Overtraining, and you enjoy what you do.  

From Bodybuilding.com


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Intersting article.  Basically though if you aren't switching things up your body adapts. 
I use # 1 the most


----------



## carmineb (Jul 28, 2011)

1,2,3,5,6,7  I use those....  I wold use 4 only at a time like when we were doing the challenge but the reps were higher, very little rest period, I was training each part twice a week last 2 weeks

now back to low volume heavy weights.   big rests...


----------



## Burr (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice read Curt, Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2011)

let me know what you think of  harry potter. am waiting another couple weeks to get a good haji copy to watch it.
Watched captain america yesterday. it was fuzzy at points and the sound sucked, but good enough to watch and enjoy. HP...need the clarity to enjoy all the effects.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

*Friday, July 29, 2011*

202.8 lbs.

Life Fitness Rows 70# X 12, 110 X 12, 130 X 12, 150 X 8  
DB rows 80 X 8, 90 X 6, 100 X 6, 110 X 6  
DB curls 30's X 10, 35's X 10, 40's X 10

*Saturday, July 30, 2011*

200.2 lbs.

Squats 135 X 8, 185 X 5, 205 X 4, 215 X 1, 225 X 3  
Leg press (Body Masters machine) 180 X 20, 270 X 20, 360 X 15, 450 X 10, 540 X 5 Leg curls (Body Masters machine) 
80 X 10, 100 X 12, 140 X 20, 15


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> *let me know what you think of  harry potter.* am waiting another couple weeks to get a good haji copy to watch it.
> Watched captain america yesterday. it was fuzzy at points and the sound sucked, but good enough to watch and enjoy. HP...need the clarity to enjoy all the effects.



I read the first four books and have seen all the films minus the one prior to the finale. And I hesitate to recommend any film because I'm a total pushover when it come to big screen entertainment. Love just about everything I see in the theater.

That said, I loved it (no surprise, right?)! Some surprises since I didn't read the entire series, visually it's stunning, just thoroughly entertaining, touching, frightening, and fun in equal measures.

Saw Capt. America twice. That was an awesome flick. The Red Skull, Cap, just the entire cast!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2011)

*Tuesday, August 2, 2011*

205.2 lbs.

DB Bench 75's X 7, 7, 4
Incline DB Bench 65's X 7, 6, 4
Seated DB press 45's X 4, 5, 30's X 10, 10


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2011)

Curt! 
You animal!
Nice lifts. how are you feeling?

Good to hear on the HP movie....just watched all 7....now just waiting for a good copy of the last one to watch.
Just watched Green Lantern as well. Again, crappy copy, but overall, good movie. Always a fan of Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

What did you think to True Grit curt? watched it the other day and was really impressed, thought Matt Damon was good too, didnt even realise it was him at first.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Curt!
> You animal!
> Nice lifts. how are you feeling?
> 
> ...



I enjoyed Potter and Green Lantern, too. Never saw the previous Potter. Read the first, what, four or five books, but that was years ago.

Feeling good, but I made a mistake -- I believe -- by not working my rotator cuff exercises before my workout in the past few training sessions. 



davegmb said:


> What did you think to *True Grit* curt? watched it the other day and was really impressed, thought Matt Damon was good too, didnt even realise it was him at first.








YouTube Video










True Grit is a spectacular film. Amazing cast, great story, just perfect.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 4, 2011)

Curt,

I was reading your log with weights and reps, I was so impressed!  You are too much...give some of your ability over here  you handsome devil you!


FantastiC!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> I was reading your log with weights and reps, I was so impressed!  You are too much...give some of your ability over here  you handsome devil you!
> 
> ...



You're so kind. Thank you for the good word, Nightowl. You know how to make someone feel great.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 9, 2011)

*Friday, August 5, 2011*

201.4 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 Out
Rotator work 3 X 15 In
Face pulls 3 X 15

Life Fitness Rows 50# X 15, 70 X 12, 90 X 12, 110 X 12, 130 X 12, 150 X 8
DB rows 65 X 10, 75 X 8, 85 X 8, 95 X 6
DB curls 30's X 17

*Saturday, August 6, 2011*

201.4 lbs.

Squats 115 X 20, 20

*Tuesday, August 9, 2011*

207.2 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 Out
Rotator work 3 X 15 In
Face pulls 3 X 15

DB Bench 50's X 8, 60's X 8, 70's X 6,  4
Incline DB Bench 50's X 8, 60's X 8, 70's X 3
Seated DB press 35's X 12


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2011)

*5 Treadmill Alternatives You’ll Actually Like*

Tired of the running on the hamster wheel? Try these fun and effective ways to mix up your cardio routine

By Erin Hicks 

*Upgrade Your Cardio Workout*

Dreading your half-hour-on-the-treadmill gym routine? Then stop torturing yourself and find a cardio activity you actually enjoy.

“There are a lot of activities you can do that burn just as many, if not more calories than running on the treadmill,” says Nikki Kimbrough, certified personal trainer and Gold’s Gym Fitness Institute expert. “The key is to pick something you enjoy so you stick with it.”

Here are five non-boring ways to get your heart pumping, burn just as many calories, and see even better results.

*The calorie count is based off someone who weighs 150-170 lbs
*
Treadmill Alternative #1*

*Jumping Rope*
If you haven’t jumped rope since you were on the playground, we’ve got news for you: It’s a lot more challenging than you remember. “Believe it or not, jumping rope can be a great workout—it strengthens your abs because you have to keep your core tight and it gives your metabolism a jolt,” says Kimbrough. “But to do it effectively, you have to build a rhythm so you’re not always stopping.”

*How to do it:* Kimbrough says start with the basic standard jumping rope with your feet together. Try bringing the rope up and over and doing a single jump for 3 minutes without stopping. Then give yourself a minute break, and try again for another 2 minutes. Try 2 minutes on, 1 minute off for about 10 minutes. And then as you start to get comfortable with that, increase the time you’re jumping by a minute each time. Once you get to 5 minutes without taking a break, you’ve developed a strong rhythm and can start building towards jumping for 30 minutes straight. “Taking breaks in between jumping is perfectly fine—it turns it into an interval workout,” says Kimbrough.
*
How many calories it burns:* You can burn 300 calories in 30 minutes jumping rope.

*Why it beats the treadmill:* Jumping rope improves your agility and coordination, says Kimbrough. It's also good at strengthening your calf muscles, shoulders, and arms.

*Treadmill Alternative #2

Kickboxing*
“It’s a great workout to burn off steam and energy,” says Kimbrough. “You’re strengthening your core muscles because the basic movements are like standing crunches with the upper body—you’re getting your heart rate up and you’re strengthening your upper back muscles at the same time."

*How to do it:* Kimbrough recommends beginners try kickboxing with a trainer or a class first to get the basic mechanics down. But after that, she says you can do it anywhere. “Do it in the living room going through the sparring routine or do it with a bag and gloves—either way it’s a great workout.”

*How many calories it burns:* “You’ll burn anywhere from 310 to 400 calories in 30 minutes,” says Kimbrough.

*Why it beats the treadmill:* Not only are you sweating but Kimbrough says you’re strengthening your upper-back muscles, core muscles, legs, and arms at the same time.

*Treadmill Alternative #3

Stair Climbing*
“Stair climbing is a great workout—you don’t even need the machine if you can go outside and find a set of stadium stairs somewhere,” says Kimbrough.

*How to do it: *If you’re running outside, Kimbrough recommends putting more power into the workout by running up every other step, and speed walking down every single step on the way down to really get your heart pumping. By running up every other step, you’re making the routine an explosive, plyometric workout, which can increase the power of your legs and improve the functions of the nervous system. “I tell people to put their favorite music on and do it for 10 minutes,” she says.

If you’re on a stair machine, choose a level that’s challenging for you. “Set the stair climber on manual or choose the interval workout mode if your machine has that setting, starting with 30 minutes, working your way to 45 minutes, without stopping,” she says.
*
How many calories it burns:* You can burn more than 500 calories in 30 minutes.

*Why it beats the treadmill:* “A stair workout is really a girl's (or guy’s) best friend because it shapes the butt,” says Kimbrough. “It works the lower part of your glutes, your calf muscles, and your hamstrings. You have to have strong hamstrings to have a nice rear view because those muscles are the ones that help sit your butt up.”

*Treadmill Alternative #4

Spin Class*
Sure, it’s bound to hurt your butt, but you’ll get over it. “Spin class can be a great way to learn the mechanics of riding a bike,” says Kimbrough. “It’s great for the lower body.”

*How to do it:* Riding a stationary bike sometimes isn’t as challenging as spinning, so Kimbrough recommends taking the popular class most gyms offer. “When you’re taking a class, you have someone dictating your tempo and telling you when to stand up and increase your intensity, so you get the full lower body workout as well as the cardio benefits.”

*How many calories it burns:* You’ll burn 400 to 550 calories in 30 minutes.
*
Why it beats the treadmill:* You are burning a few more calories than you would by running, and doing something different will challenge different muscles, Kimbrough says. “Also, riding a bike will take some stress off the joints. Running can aggravate knee problems and tendinitis, so it’s good to mix things up for cross-training."

*Treadmill Alternative #5

Dancing*
Anything that will get you sweating will burn those calories, so why not do something you enjoy? Many gyms offer dance classes, so take advantage. Just make sure that you’re not dancing at a conversation's pace, says Kimbrough. “You want to challenge yourself—if you can do cardio and can carry on a full-fledged conversation, you’re not challenging yourself hard enough.”

*How to do it:* Take a hip-hop, salsa, Zumba, or a belly-dancing class. If you don’t have access to the gym, pick out a dance or Zumba DVD. Kimbrough says most of the videos out there are pretty good—as long as you’re sweating—so pick out whichever one you like.

*How many calories it burns:* You’ll burn about 330 calories in 30 minutes.
*
Why it beats the treadmill:* It’s fun. The secret to cardio, according to Kimbrough, is doing something you enjoy so that you’ll stick with it. “The key is finding an activity you enjoy so you really sweat and burn off those calories. If you choose a cardio activity you dread—chances are you’re not going to do it.”

From *5 Treadmill Alternatives You
*


----------



## jagbender (Aug 10, 2011)

Did you carb load this weekend?  5+ pounds  

Let me guess Ice cream and pizza? 

J/K 

I  was thinking another alternative to the treadmill is sex.  Then I had to say, with a partner, and longer that 3  minutes.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 11, 2011)

Curt,

tell me about carb loading.  Have you done this and to what success has it ever been in the issues of strength?

I was told to do spin class, for I will need it when I go to England, that is if there is one. I have a 18 mile bike trip with babe in tow for us (fingers crossed)


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Did you carb load this weekend? * 5+ pounds  *
> 
> Let me guess Ice cream and pizza?
> 
> ...



I think it was a glitch with the machine. Was 203.6 lbs. tonight. I'm off keto and am eating LARGE! lol

lmao


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> tell me about carb loading.  Have you done this and to what success has it ever been in the issues of strength?
> 
> I was told to do spin class, for I will need it when I go to England, that is if there is one. I have a 18 mile bike trip with babe in tow for us (fingers crossed)



Not sure about carbs and their specific impact, but if I don't have enough meals under my belt that day my workout suffers.

What part of England? 

I've been to the south, Portsmouth, courtesy of the U.S. Navy a million years ago. We spent over a month there before crossing the Atlantic for home in Norfolk, VA.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I was thinking another alternative to the treadmill is sex. Then I had to say, with a partner, and longer that 3 minutes.


 ...always a catch....


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2011)

^^^^ lol 

Ain't that the truth?

*Friday, August 12, 2011*

203.6 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 Out
Rotator work 3 X 15 In
Face pulls 3 X 15

Life Fitness Rows 50# X 15, 70 X 15, 90 X 15, 110 X 15, 130 X 10
DB rows 75 X 8, 85 X 8, 95 X 8, 100 X 6
DB curls 30's X 10, 35's X 10


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 12, 2011)

good to see you're still alive and well


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2011)

*Saturday, August 13, 2011*

201.4 lbs.

Squats 115 X 15, 135 X 6, 185 X 6, 205 X 3

A kid at the squat rack next to me was doing barbell lunges with 185 for, like, seven reps. 

Dear Lord, why am I cursed with *WEAKNESS?!* 

Meh. A Chihuhua's life is never easy, but still we lift!


----------



## Burr (Aug 14, 2011)

Curt, something to think about!

I think you are around 40 years old. All this weight you are trying to put on you are going to have to worry about taking off and keeping off when you get around 50.

Be careful what you ask for. It's always better to go into your 50's a little light. Just lifting is going to add 10-15 years to your life if you don't do the rods.

Just a little seed for you to think about teach!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 14, 2011)

Burr said:


> Curt, something to think about!
> 
> I think you are around 40 years old. All this weight you are trying to put on you are going to have to worry about taking off and keeping off when you get around 50.
> 
> ...



I'll be 49 _next Sunday.

_Funny thing is my grandfather was 6'1" 210 lbs. without ever touching a barbell. I would probably look the same even if I'd never seen a weight set. lol

Definitely appreciate the good word, Burr!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday, August 13, 2011*
> 
> 201.4 lbs.
> 
> ...


 

I feel the same, as today I increased my weight for leg press and felt terrible, but had very little sleep from the last two days. (work)

You are still one of the stars here on this board, and don't ever forget it.
You make me wish to be in there a lot.    I am changing my schedule to meet with a new friend tomorrow and then off to the gym for late night training (new gym)  kinda happy but will be lost...look for the mirrors. LOL


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 14, 2011)

time for gears, old chap! test levels only drop as you get older. its for your health!


----------



## Burr (Aug 15, 2011)

Getting very close that "BIG 0" kid.

Won't be long till they start that old man shit with you!


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2011)

now after 50 you have to lift lighter????

Good thing I didn't hear that when I turned 50... that's f'd up.....


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2011)

katt said:


> now after 50 you have to lift lighter????
> 
> Good thing I didn't hear that when I turned 50... that's f'd up.....



katt, Burr meant body weight not the pounds you lift. 

That's how I took it.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL   see how I DON'T read things??


----------



## x~factor (Aug 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> A kid at the squat rack next to me was doing barbell lunges with 185 for, like, seven reps.
> Dear Lord, why am I cursed with *WEAKNESS?!*



You're not alone, brother.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 16, 2011)

katt said:


> LOL see how I DON'T read things??


 
Or is it the eyesight you've started losing.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Or is it the eyesight you've started losing.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2011)

Tonight calls for dumbbell benches, incline db benches, seated db presses, and some kind of triceps work.

Probably close-grip benches.

Plan to knock out some rotator work first.


----------



## Burr (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm off to the GYM to push a lot of big heavy weight.

I'll try to see what the hell you all are talking about when I get back.

I don't think I said anything about weight lifted. I was talking about Curt's ass getting fat at 50.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2011)

lol

That's what I _thought _you meant! 

hahaHAHA


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tuesday, August 16, 2011*

206.2 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 Out
Rotator work 3 X 15 In
Face pulls 3 X 15

DB Bench 50's X 8, 60's X 8, 70's X 8, 75's X 5 
Incline DB Bench 50's X 8, 60's X 7, 4
Seated DB press 35's X 6, 12

I only got six reps on that first set of presses because it was a drop set after my last set of inclines.

Was approaching closing time and I wanted to squeeze in those two sets of presses.


----------



## Burr (Aug 17, 2011)

Afternoon folks,
    Now what's all this about going light after 50? I told Curt to not put any more FAT on His Fat Old Ass.
    Because starting in one year and one day he is going to have to worry about taking it off. You want to get big push iron, that's it. All you need is water, a good gym, GUTS and a Burning Desire. 
     I'm 69.8 and I push iron, I have no idea now a 70 year old guy should feel. I just lift, cycle and chase my wife around the house. Sometimes I even catch her!!

   Have a Happy Anything!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2011)

50???? man....you're about to get your VIP early arrival senior citizen discount card at IHOP! 

Nice job on the DB presses....old man!


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> 50???? man....you're about to get your VIP early arrival senior citizen discount card at IHOP!
> 
> Nice job on the DB presses....old man!



You get a VIP card at Ihop when you're 50??? How did I not know this?  Maybe because we never go to Ihop  ...


----------



## x~factor (Aug 18, 2011)

Did someone say, Ihop? :drooling:


----------



## Curt James (Aug 18, 2011)

Burr said:


> Afternoon folks,
> Now what's all this about going light after 50? I told Curt to not put any more FAT on His Fat Old Ass.
> Because starting in one year and one day he is going to have to worry about taking it off. You want to get big push iron, that's it. All you need is water, a good gym, GUTS and a Burning Desire.
> I'm 69.8 and I push iron, I have no idea how a 70 year old guy should feel. I just lift, cycle and chase my wife around the house. Sometimes I even catch her!!
> ...



haHA  Hey, I'm trying to add only lean tissue, but my waist says otherwise. And I'm only going to be FORTY-NINE! Don't rush me, Mr. 69.8! 

Should definitely get a bicycle. And the wife sounds like a great idea, too. Or maybe just someone I can chase around the house part-time. 



Burner02 said:


> 50???? man....you're about to get your VIP early arrival senior citizen discount card at IHOP!
> 
> Nice job on the DB presses....old man!



I need to bump up the DB presses significantly if I want to hit my goal of 225 on bench by the end of this year. 



katt said:


> You get a VIP card at Ihop when you're 50??? How did I not know this?  Maybe because we never go to Ihop  ...



lol I love pancakes every now and then, but have rarely gone to IHOP. They're not anywhere near me. Denny's is a chain restaurant I've been to for pancakes. And there's a place near my part-time job called Old Hickory that serves up some awesome pancakes!



x~factor said:


> Did someone say, Ihop? :drooling:



Just for you!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 19, 2011)

nice stack.  (never thought I'd be saying that to a guy)  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Or maybe just someone I can chase around the house part-time.


They are called maids, brotha....but the chasing them around comes at an extra charge....I understand... 



Curt James said:


> I need to bump up the DB presses significantly if I want to hit my goal of 225 on bench by the end of this year.


I just looked a page back.
When was the last time you bench pressed? If you are putting up 75's, there's a good chance you can put up 2 plates. Do you have a spotter?

There is always the mental aspect of putting up another plate. You have to crush that mental picture. See yourself smashing that new weight up and rack it out.
Step by step.
attack it, bro.  

I dunno if anybody else has a pre-lift 'plan'...when benching...I'll sit upright, listen to the music...let it fire me up. See myself doing the set.
When I'm ready...I clap my hands (not loud, just two quick claps..to say: FUQ YEAH!) lie back on the bench, get set and unrack and go to work.
It may sound funny...but its what I do to get spun up for it.
...I picked up the clapping from some motivator about if something important is about to happen, he tugs an earlobe, as a 'trigger' to get his mind into it. 
Like I say: Grip it and rip it.
Do it next chest day.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Did someone say, Ihop? :drooling:





Curt James said:


> Just for you!



I think I'll skip oatmeal today.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2011)

carmineb said:


> nice stack.  (never thought I'd be saying that to a guy)  lol



heh 



Burner02 said:


> They are called maids, brotha....but the chasing them around comes at an extra charge....I understand...
> 
> I just looked a page back.
> When was the last time you bench pressed? If you are putting up 75's, there's a good chance you can put up 2 plates. Do you have a spotter?
> ...



Great advice.

Will have to check prices on maids, too. 



x~factor said:


> I think I'll skip oatmeal today.



Good call!

Have taken the week off with school starting. Getting back on a morning schedule is always a bear for me. I hit the bed at around 8 p.m. tonight, but I'm awake now. lol 

Thought I'd post up the intended routine/schedule while I'm up.

Frank Calta is a former Mr. Pennsylvania and Mr. Florida. Was on the magazine covers back in the '70s. His program was an ABA split routine, an A workout and a B workout. Hopefully, I've explained it clearly enough below.
*
Frank Calta-inspired workout program*

Work out on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. Two routines cover all of  the body parts. One routines is for chest, back, biceps, and calves. The  other is for legs, shoulders, triceps, and abs. Alternate these  routines every other workout. 

*Workout A*

Chest 
Incline 
dumbbell benches 
Peck deck 

Back 
Dumbbell rows
Seated cable rows 

Biceps 
dumbbell curls 

Calves

*Workout B *

Delts 
Seated dumbbell press 
Forward raises

Legs 
Squats
Leg presses 
Leg curls 

Triceps 
CGBP 

Abs 
Knee raises
Crunches

And two Calta covers from back in the day...





*July 1977 Muscular Development* lol I owned this magazine as a kid.





*November 1980 MuscleMag International *


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2011)

WAIT!!!!!!

I still don't see a bar bench bench, brotha....

Also, you have 3 exercises for chest...and only 2 for back. Your back is a much larger, more encompassing set of muscles. I don't see any vertical plane motions; i.e. Pull ups, pull downs, etc.

Don't see any Dead lifts?

Nothing for yoru rear delts? (HAVE to have those...or if you are doing inc bench and front delt raise...you will overpower your rears and start to look hunched. I did.

I would switch the DB curls for bar bell curls. 

Also....maybe use less sets on your bis and tris but add in a 2nd or 3rd exercise?
Hit the different heads. Tris have three. Same with bis...actually, they have 2, I believe. 

And still looking at your back, you are doing two versions of the same thing. Whether by cable, bar bell and DB, its a row. 
Do what you wish brotha, but I'd at least put in one vertical and one horizontal for your  back and then add the lower back (hypers, GM's, Stiff legged deads, deads)


----------



## x~factor (Aug 23, 2011)

Not a fan of the 2-day split, myself. Too much volume... but I guess if you're eating enough, your body should be able to handle it and you could last the entire workout. Go for it and see how you like it, dude!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2011)

Jugg did a 2 day split gazhole designed for bodybuilding and he loved it, ask jugg about it!


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope that split works for you Curt!  We have to do a 5 day'er.... we only have 50 minutes at the max in the morning and if we don't super-set things, we tend to run out of time..


----------



## carmineb (Aug 26, 2011)

still following along ....  about your double split, I guess IF you had one set of exercises first workout for chest, etc.. and later that same week, had a different set of exercises hitting it differently (in reps or area hit)  it could work but as some have said, your back requires different angles.  My back was getting maybe 15-20 sets when I included traps  and a particular giant set I would do on back day inspired by bwrags amounted to 12 of those 20....


----------



## carmineb (Aug 27, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I just looked a page back.
> When was the last time you bench pressed? If you are putting up 75's, there's a good chance you can put up 2 plates. Do you have a spotter?
> 
> There is always the mental aspect of putting up another plate. You have to crush that mental picture. See yourself smashing that new weight up and rack it out.
> ...


 

when I used to bench  I was stuck on 185, could never make it to 225 (2 plates).  in one month, I was doing 225 for REPS!!! the trick was what you said....  I fixed my form a littleI learned to push thru and squeeze and I didnt put up 2 plates, I put on a plate and added teh equivalent weight in smaller stuff, the first time I put it up, I had miscalculated how much was on teh bar and then realized afterwards I had done it.


the prelift plan for me?  I look in mirror, look at muscle to be hitget into a trance hit the weight, I try to connect with the muscle and see it and feel it contracting.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

*Notes:*

Consume 1 - 1.5 grams of protein per pound  of LEAN bodyweight, consume no more than 200-400 grams of carbs a day,  (maybe cycle your carb intake, low to high by the days of the week or  your training days?). Last but not least, stay clear of fatty, greasy  foods and foods high in sugars.

And I believe I'm going to follow the Hodges Twins' split:





YouTube Video


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Curt!  I just want to say thank you so much for all your support!  You Rock! xo


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Curt!  I just want to say thank you so much for all your support!  You Rock! xo



Thank you. And congratulations on achieving your IFBB Pro card!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

School year began August 22, 2011 and my last workout was this one. D'OH! Relaxing for nearly a month. 



Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, August 16, 2011*
> 
> 206.2 lbs.
> 
> ...





Burner02 said:


> WAIT!!!!!!



lol That's what I've been doing! Seriously, thank you for the recommendations, Burner. 



x~factor said:


> Not a fan of the 2-day split, myself. Too much volume... but I guess if you're eating enough, your body should be able to handle it and you could last the entire workout. Go for it and see how you like it, dude!



Going to follow the routine presented in the YouTube below. Or that's the plan when I return to the gym.



davegmb said:


> Jugg did a 2 day split gazhole designed for bodybuilding and he loved it, ask jugg about it!



If it could make my shoulders as broad as jugg's then definitely worth checking out that 2 day split!



katt said:


> Hope that split works for you Curt!  We have to do a 5 day'er.... we only have 50 minutes at the max in the morning and if we don't super-set things, *we tend to run out of time..*



I'd normally run out of time because I arrive at the gym late. 



carmineb said:


> still following along ....



Glad to have you along, Carmine.



*Notes:*

Consume 1 - 1.5 grams of protein per pound  of LEAN bodyweight, consume no more than 200-400 grams of carbs a day,  (maybe cycle your carb intake, low to high by the days of the week or  your training days?). Last but not least, stay clear of fatty, greasy  foods and foods high in sugars.

Here's the Hodges Twins' split I'm looking at:





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2011)

DOMS in 3... 2... 1...

(Okay, actually, I guess more like two days.)


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 19, 2011)

Day 3 is the worst on my new program.


----------



## Burr (Sep 19, 2011)

Hang in there Pal. You back in school yet?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Day 3 is the worst on my new program.



Checking your program out next!



Burr said:


> Hang in there Pal. You* back in school yet?*



Yup. We started August 22 with students arriving August 29.

First day back in the gym since August 16.

*Monday, September 19, 2011*

200.2 lbs.

Rotator work 3 X 15 Out
Rotator work 3 X 15 In

DB Bench 40's X 10, 50's X 8
Incline DB Bench 45's X 8, 50's X 8
Seated DB press 25's X 10, 30's X 8
Close-grip bench 95 X 8, 8

Was 206.2 lbs. at that last workout. Look at those numbers.


----------



## Burr (Sep 19, 2011)

Here Curt, Stay Single!

[FONT=&quot]Research shows that there are 7 kinds of sex.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
The 1st kind of sex is called: Smurf Sex. * This kind of sex happens when 
you first meet someone, and you both have sex until you are blue in the face.

The 2nd kind of sex is called: Kitchen Sex. * This is when you have been 
with your partner for a short time, and you are so needy you will have sex 
anywhere, even in the kitchen.

The 3rd kind of sex is called: Bedroom Sex.  This is when you have been with 
your partner for a long time, your sex has gotten routine, and you usually have 
sex only in your bedroom.

The 4th kind of sex is called: Hallway Sex * This is when you have been with 
your partner for too long. When you pass each other in the hallway you both say 
'Screw you.'

The 5th kind of sex is called: Religious Sex. * This means you get Nun in 
the morning, Nun in the afternoon, and Nun at night. (Very Popular)

The 6th kind is called Courtroom Sex. * This is when you cannot stand your 
wife any more.  She takes you to court and screws you in front of everyone.

And; Last, but not least, The 7th kind of sex is called: Social Security 
Sex.  You get a little each month, but not enough to enjoy yourself.[/FONT]


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^^ *LMFAO**!*  Awesome. Sounds on the mark, too.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> First day back in the gym since August 16.
> 
> *Monday, September 19, 2011*
> 
> ...


No worries. You know that will go up in no time.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2011)

Was the time off due to injury curt?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Day 3 is the worst on my new program.



Duh. Did I totally misread that? Did you mean Day 3 of your current split or Day 3 is when DOMS hits you worst.

Curt =


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2011)

you lost 6 lbs in a week?   Forgetting to pack  your food?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> No worries. You know that will go up in no time.



Agreed. 



davegmb said:


> Was the time off due to injury curt?



No, the new school year started August 22 and I just wanted to focus entirely on getting off on the right foot -- no distractions and freeing up those hours. Plus, hopefully it gave my joints and CNS some time to rest and heal?

...

That's probably just a fancy way of saying I'm lazy. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Duh. Did I totally misread that? Did you mean Day 3 of your current split or Day 3 is when DOMS hits you worst.
> 
> Curt =


 
DOMS hits me like a run away 18 wheeler on the 3rd day like clockwork on this new program. 

Saturday I had to spend 15 minutes stretching because my shoulders were sooo sore from thursday that I could'nt hold the bar to do squats.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 22, 2011)

Say Mr. Mr.

how you be?

hope your doing well, I know you couldn't be anything other than.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2011)

katt said:


> you lost 6 lbs *in a week?*   Forgetting to pack  your food?



No, that was *over a month* out of the gym and, yeah, not eating accordingly. Probably lost muscle and gained fat, so...  not sure how I'd calculate the actual or possible lean weight lost.



omerta2010 said:


> DOMS hits me like a run away 18 wheeler on the 3rd day like clockwork on this new program.
> 
> Saturday I had to spend 15 minutes stretching because my shoulders were sooo sore from thursday that I could'nt hold the bar to do squats.



Ouch.  Did you say foam roller, too, in your journal?



Nightowl said:


> Say Mr. Mr.
> 
> how you be?
> 
> hope your doing well, I know you couldn't be anything other than.



Hey! I hope you're doing well, Nightowl.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2011)

*Wednesday, September 21, 2011*

199 lbs.

Squats 135 X 8, 8, 8
Leg press 90 X 10, 180 X 20, 270 X 10
Leg curls 60 X 10, 90 X 10, 110 X 10, 130 X 10
Single-leg calf raise 50 lbs. dumbbell 3 X 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 22, 2011)

yep without the foam roller I'd be really hurting. It definately makes the DOMS tolerable. 

Nice looking leg workout today.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Curt,

all is well, as I made my return last night for workout. I must admit, when I went with weight with some areas not touched for a while with my tendonitis that I did't think I would make....I did! 

If I make this weekend with out losing  my grip with daily being there...then I think, I will manage to do well.

on personal level, much better.  Just felt too much pressure and now with my colleges 4 looking at, I gotten some great news and real great responses with my timing issues and classes.  Looking forward to them!  Leave for Europe soon, tough without 24 hour fitness there.  Try 18 mile cycle into london thingy (fingers crossed)

talk soon.  made some new posts with recipes; I hope that you'll find something to your liking!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 30, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> yep without the foam roller I'd be really hurting. It definately makes the DOMS tolerable.
> 
> Nice looking leg workout today.



Thanks. Back and biceps next.



Nightowl said:


> Hi Curt,
> 
> all is well, as I made my return last night for workout. I must admit, when I went with weight with some areas not touched for a while with my tendonitis that I did't think I would make....I did!
> 
> ...



Wow! You have a lot on your plate. Enjoy Europe!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 30, 2011)

That took me forever to type. Son of a *****!

This POS tablet is definitely NOT perfect.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Wednesday, September 21, 2011*
> 199 lbs.


Must be nice to break 200 lbs.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol

It's absolutely not the most aesthetic 200 lbs., though! Not the leanest either.


----------



## Burr (Oct 1, 2011)

Curt, you got fat fingers


----------



## x~factor (Oct 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Lol
> 
> It's absolutely not the most aesthetic 200 lbs., though! Not the leanest either.



Hey, not to worry. That's why we're hitting the gym, right?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 1, 2011)

Burr said:


> Curt, you got fat fingers


 
haHA  Seems so.



x~factor said:


> Hey, not to worry. That's why we're hitting the gym, right?



Absolutely!


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Lol
> 
> It's absolutely not the most aesthetic 200 lbs., though! Not the leanest either.


dont lie to the people, curt. youre an animal. a ferocious, demonic, animal.


----------



## Burr (Oct 1, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> dont lie to the people, curt. youre an animal. a ferocious, demonic, animal.



He wishes he was an Animal!


----------



## carmineb (Oct 1, 2011)

hey curt, just stopping in, havent seen u in a while


----------



## Curt James (Oct 1, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> dont lie to the people, curt. youre an animal. a ferocious, demonic, animal.



I'm protecting everyone's self esteem. Imagine the impossibility of living up to my obvious perfection. 



Burr said:


> He wishes he was an Animal!



Hey, a Chihuahua is an animal!



carmineb said:


> hey curt, just stopping in, havent seen u in a while



Hope your weekend is going great, Carmine. My laptop is in the shop. Posting from a tablet I picked up recently. Samsung Galaxy. It has lots of gadgets! And, yeah, an entirely new way to waste time on the Internet.


----------



## Burr (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, I had a little Chihuahua, great little dog.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey, Burr. My grandparents had two Chihuahuas years ago. 

Hope you're doing well and fully dried out since the storm.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 8, 2011)

YouTube Video










THIS WAS FILMED ON LEROY'S 78 BIRTHDAY 5/09/11. Leroy Colbert is the  first man to develop 21 inch arms and is in the Bodybuilding Hall of  Fame for doing so. He is now a consultant at Total Nutrition, a  supplement and health food store located in Los Angeles, California. He  is very knowledgeable in health and the philosophies of life. He loves  to discuss both with people who want to learn. If you have a question,  give him a call. http://leroycolbert.com/
Shot with the Nikon D7000


----------



## Curt James (Oct 8, 2011)

A motorcycle accident in Laconia, New  Hampshire, in 1955 ended Colbert???s competitive bodybuilding career just  as it was revving up. With four years of competition and a couple of  wins ??? the 1952 Mr. New York City and the 1953 Mr. Eastern America ??? and  a pair of arms often touted as the first to reach 20??? circumference,  Colbert was hitting stride for a bright future when that terrible  accident all but severed his right foot.
​ After  completing high school, native-born New Yorker Colbert began what has  become a lifetime association with Joe Weider by working in Weider???s  Union City, New Jersey, warehouse. He recalls earning $225 per week  there.
​ Using his warehouse  experience, where he helped ship supplements, Colbert decided to enter  the health-food industry. After many years in New York City, Colbert  moved to the West Coast, where he still has a store in Sherman Oaks.
​ In the ???50s and ???60s,  Colbert???s incredible upper-body development often appeared in Weider  magazines as a model for exercise articles. His photos in those days  were an inspiration to many young trainees, who were awed by how  Colbert???s arms were so much larger than those of the other bodybuilders  in the same magazine. The young trainees of the day cared not for the  titles he won so much as the inspiration those massive arms provided.


















​


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2011)

Burr said:


> Hey, I had a little Chihuahua, great little dog.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

That little dude makes my golden look like king kong.


----------



## Burr (Oct 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


>



Cute, I'll post pictures of my little dogs later


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Good article on Nutrition  
thanks Curt

Yo Quiero Taco Bell






YouTube Video


----------



## Burr (Oct 28, 2011)

Mr. Curt, where you been?

Would you please post a "FULL" update on where you been, what you where doing, with whooo you were doing it with and if she was nice?????

Your Pal (at times)

Burr


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2011)

Burr said:


> Mr. Curt, where you been?
> 
> Would you please post a "FULL" update on where you been, what you where doing, with whooo you were doing it with and if she was nice?????
> 
> ...



_At times?_ lol 

And I've been at school. Sorry, no exciting stories to tell!


----------



## Burr (Oct 28, 2011)

Come on man, you can do better better then that!!!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2011)

heh I'd have to pull something from the archives. lol


----------



## Burr (Oct 28, 2011)

Damn Teach, Lie!

No I just noticed you had not been post so I thought I would check on you!

Have a happy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


>


 my great dane replacement


----------



## Burr (Oct 29, 2011)

That dog is as old as you are, it's got gray hair!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

Burr, you still there? Here you go!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my great dane replacement



Cool.


----------



## Burr (Oct 29, 2011)

I want to go to the dogs if she will take me there!

Ya, I'm here studying my ass off.


----------



## Burr (Oct 29, 2011)

How you like yesterday's baseball game???

Game 6


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

Missed the game.

And I know Thanksgiving's not even here yet, but...











YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## x~factor (Oct 29, 2011)

Where are the workout logs?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Where are the workout logs?



I've been in a post new school year/here comes winter funk. There _are _no workout logs.


----------



## Burr (Oct 29, 2011)

My logs are posted on my log sheet.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dude!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2011)

I know, right?

Well, at least I've cut out the junk food. 

Menu is salmon, beef patties, salads, black coffee, much lower carbs. 

How do _you _stay motivated?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Start with some basics:
> Starting Strength


----------



## carmineb (Nov 11, 2011)

shit i havent been around in like 1 month.  working out of state, just started woprking out again this week.

gained some bad weight, gotta get back to it.  Talk soon Curt


----------



## Burr (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll feel good in a few days

KEEP PUMPING


----------



## x~factor (Nov 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> How do _you _stay motivated?



For me, seeing progress in the mirror is enough to keep me motivated.


----------



## Burr (Nov 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


> For me, seeing progress in the mirror is enough to keep me motivated.




I also, Look Good, Feel Good= PROUD

I am the greatest!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2011)

Curt hope all is well. I've been busy with school too


----------



## Burr (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Curt, This school thing is killing me but just did my Mid's! Signed up for three classes  the first next year.
Still pumping iron but not posting because of all the reading take a lot of my time.

Life's great, Enjoy


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 24, 2011)

kurt you ask how to stay motivated... a standard fitness goals. mine was an actual increase of strength.  for me natural is better.  dietary is what I'm working on next. I would like to work at toms group for dietary, but time will tell.  talk soon bye bye. this voice recognition software is a pain in the b***,


----------



## Crunk (Nov 24, 2011)

Where do you go to school in PA?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dooooooode!


----------



## Burr (Nov 24, 2011)

Attend

DA


----------



## Burr (Nov 29, 2011)

OK Curt, we want a FULL report on your life the last month or so!!!!

Teach you to take time off from the list!


----------



## Burr (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone have news about curt?
Anyone got a number, I'll call him!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

Curt, where you at ?


----------



## Burr (Dec 10, 2011)

I called his cell phone and his VM box is running over. I'll call the school Sec. Monday and see what is going on.
     I could check the police and hospitals but I think it's best to just wait until Monday.

    With his VM full I think something is not right. Anyone on the list that lives close that could drive over there. He's by himself so he may need a friend


----------



## Burr (Dec 13, 2011)

OK Folks, I just called the school where Curt works and he's OK, teaching and everything is fine. I didn't get to talk with him but someone in the office talked with me.
    Maybe his computer is down and he can't get on line and can't afford to fix it until after Christmas!!
    I sure hated to call but I was worried about him after being his online friend all these years. Hope he is not made at me. I sent emails and called his cell for a week and his cell phone VM box is full.
  That's That I wish now I hadn't called!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2011)

Burr said:


> OK Folks, I just called the school where Curt works and he's OK, teaching and everything is fine. I didn't get to talk with him but someone in the office talked with me.
> Maybe his computer is down and he can't get on line and can't afford to fix it until after Christmas!!
> I sure hated to call but I was worried about him after being his online friend all these years. Hope he is not mad at me. I sent emails and called his cell for a week and his cell phone VM box is full.
> That's That I wish now I hadn't called!



Burr, I honestly thought you were kidding about calling my work.  And I'm genuinely touched that you would call. Thank you. 

Check your e-mail, my brother!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

Burr said:


> OK Folks, I just called the school where Curt works and he's OK, teaching and everything is fine. I didn't get to talk with him but someone in the office talked with me.
> Maybe his computer is down and he can't get on line and can't afford to fix it until after Christmas!!
> I sure hated to call but I was worried about him after being his online friend all these years. Hope he is not made at me. I sent emails and called his cell for a week and his cell phone VM box is full.
> That's That I wish now I hadn't called!



Who says you can't have real friends over the Internet. I have people I'd do the same for as well.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2011)

It was a very caring act, that's for certain. You can imagine the switchboard operator's surprise, though. 

Burr, you can bet somewhere there might be people talking about the exchange tonight.  

Again, I'm grateful for the concern.

In fact, before I knew about the call, I was in the gym last night spurred by the encouragement offered in this thread. Kudos and thank you all.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 16, 2011)

*Monday, 12/12/2011*
Squat 4 X 12,10,8,6
Hack Squat 4 X 12,10,8,6
DB Step-up 4 X 12,10,8,6
Chin ups (emphasis on biceps) 4 X 10
DB Curls 3 X 10,8,6
Alternating Hammer Curls 3 X 10,8,6

*Tuesday, 12/13*
Incl DB Bench 4 X 12,10,8,6
Chest dip (assisted) 4 X 10
Cable Crossovers 4 X 12
Flat DB Flyes 4 X 12,10,8,6
Seated Calf Raise 4 X 10,8,6
Standing one-leg calf raise 3 X 15

*Thursday, 12/15* 
SL Deadlift 4 X 12,10,8,6
Leg Curl 4 X 12
Machine Row 4 X 12,10,8,6
WG Pulldown 4 X 10
DB Row 4 X 10
WG Cable Row 4 X 12,10,8,6

*Friday, 12/16*
Overhead BB Press 4 X 12,10,8,6
DB Upright Row 4 X 12,10,8,6
Machine Rear Delt 4 X 12,10,8,6
Behind the Back Shrug 4 X 12,10,8,6
Bench Dip 4 X 10
Lying Triceps Extensions 3 X 10,8,6
Rope Triceps Extensions 3 X 12,10,8

What? Weights, poundages? 







It isn't pretty. Was doing my dumbbell rows with 80-90lbs. dumbbells four months ago. 

Was struggling with _40lbs._ on Thursday.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 16, 2011)

Good looking sessions Curt, hope you have a very Happy Holidays!


----------



## Burr (Dec 16, 2011)

Shiiit, I got a 40# DUMBBELL in my hand when I play with myself!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 16, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Good looking sessions Curt, *hope you have a very Happy Holidays!*



You as well! And you received your Christmas bundle of joy a bit early.  Congratulations again. 



Burr said:


> Shiiit, I got a 40# DUMBBELL in my hand when I play with myself!



lol 

I'll take your word on that, my friend.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You as well! And you received your Christmas bundle of joy a bit early.  Congratulations again.



Yes we did and she is incredible! Thanks Curt!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Monday, 12/12/2011*
> Squat 4 X 12,10,8,6
> Hack Squat 4 X 12,10,8,6
> DB Step-up 4 X 12,10,8,6
> ...


 just like me and my severe hatred for cardio..i am def capable of doing the shit...i just need to do it and stick with it...you can do this shit...excuses are for pussies


----------



## Burr (Dec 16, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Yes we did and she is incredible! Thanks Curt!!



dID YOU ALL HAVE A BABY?


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 16, 2011)

It's going to take me a while to read through all these pages, but with this many pages only proves one thing: DEDICATION

Keep it up Curt!


----------



## Burr (Dec 16, 2011)

Now, you're back in the gym! Are you PROUD?

Get hard and stay hard, come backs hurt.

Have you read the book Spark yet? Every lifter needs to read this so they can understand WHY!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 16, 2011)

Burr said:


> Now, you're back in the gym! Are you PROUD?
> 
> Get hard and stay hard, come backs hurt.
> 
> *Have you read the book Spark yet? *Every lifter needs to read this so they can understand WHY!!!



I'm glad I got a week of workouts in. We'll see how next week goes. This pathetic weakness is a great reason to stay motivated so I never have to "come back" again.

And "Spark" looks interesting.

From the Introduction:


----------



## Curt James (Dec 16, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Yes we did and *she is incredible!* Thanks Curt!!



Awesome! 



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just like me and my severe hatred for cardio..i am def capable of doing the shit...i just need to do it and stick with it...*you can do this shit...*excuses are for pussies



Yes. I. *Can!* lol



Burr said:


> dID YOU ALL HAVE A BABY?



Yup! He did, he did.



Ezskanken said:


> It's going to take me a while to read through all these pages, but with this many pages only proves one thing: DEDICATION
> 
> *Keep it up Curt!*



That's definitely the goal. Thanks for the visit. My brain is about as much tapioca as my "muscles" right now -- are you on WCBB, too?


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes sir I am on WCBB too, don't frequent that one much because  the things I am interested in at the moments aren't really discussed there to often.  I check in every once in a while though.  I just enjoy reading a variety of information from different places/boards.  This board and BBD are my favorites though no doubt.  BBD seems to be a lot more relaxed which I really appreciate about that place.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Yes sir I am on WCBB too, don't frequent that one much because  the things I am interested in at the moments aren't really discussed there to often.  I check in every once in a while though.  I just enjoy reading a variety of information from different places/boards.  This board and BBD are my favorites though no doubt.  BBD seems to be a lot more relaxed which I really appreciate about that place.



Thought I recognized your avatar. I'm on WCBB, BDD, MD, Rx, and *IronMagazine*, of course.  Believe I'm registered on at least 20 different boards, but never get around to them all. VPX is another, Getbig (but maybe 10 posts), Siouxcountry (with another 10 or 20 posts). 

You're right about reading a variety of information and perspectives. I'm 49 and as a teenager it was only the magazines as news sources. I remember reading that Lee Haney called Gold's in Venice to see who won the Olympia the year after he retired. LOL Imagine that.



PreMier said:


> Welcome back!



Thank you, PreMier! I hope all's good for you in and out of the gym.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome back. 

both here and to the weights game. 

Doing anything for the holidays?


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Great to see you back!  

Lifts will be back in no time!  Keep at it!


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 19, 2011)

Good morning, on my way to my surgery and had to stop by and say howdy. I'm glad to see you back. videos and weight lifting looks great. take care


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Good morning, *on my way to my surgery* and had to stop by and say howdy. I'm glad to see you back. videos and weight lifting looks great. take care



I hope you're recovering comfortably, Nightowl.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2011)

Still on track. Completed last weeks M-T-Th-F split and knocked out Monday and Tuesday this week. Today was a rest day and hitting back and hams tomorrow. DOMS are much less.


----------



## Burr (Dec 21, 2011)

It'll get better!
Until you change workouts then the DOMS start again


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2011)

He lives! He posts!


----------



## Burr (Dec 24, 2011)

Damn Curt, when do you sleep?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

^^^^ Christmas vacation, Burr! I'll hit the hay soon (it's about 4:20 a.m. EST here) and then sleep until maybe 10 a.m. How goes it?

I have two weeks of workouts under my belt now. M-T-Th-F like clockwork. Will be happy when I can say two _months_.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

Burr said:


> Damn Curt, when do you sleep?



Hey, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Burr (Dec 24, 2011)

You're doing great Curt. You trying to find that Sparks book?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas, hope you have a great oneM


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

You still on break/vacation or ...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2012)

Burr said:


> You're doing great Curt. You trying to find that Sparks book?



Not yet, Burr!



omerta2010 said:


> Merry Christmas, hope you have a great oneM



Happy New Year, Omerta!



Ezskanken said:


> You still on break/vacation or ...



I've been on point. Just not keeping track of numbers -- at least not here in my journal. lol 

Disgusted with the pink dumbbell weights I've been using. 

Doing a four-day split and there have been days when I've done two workouts in one day, an a.m. and p.m. session on a Saturday or a day off work.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn, twice a day?  That's hardcore man.  How you feeling after those days?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 9, 2012)

Ha. Nothing hardcore about me. I'm always thinking "fiber recruitment, fiber recruitment," but it always seems to hit my joints more than any muscle fibers.

Still, feeling good and glad to be back in the gym with a purpose. 

How's the gym treating you?


----------



## Burr (Jan 9, 2012)

Big problem at RX Muscle.
There site attacked my computer.

I will never go to RX again


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad to see your back at it.


----------



## Burr (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr. Curt,
   School start yet? You back in the gym? You alive?

I cycled 20 miles yesterday and did a GOOD lifting routine today with Pilates.

Life's great, ENJOY


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 11, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Ha. Nothing hardcore about me. I'm always thinking "fiber recruitment, fiber recruitment," but it always seems to hit my joints more than any muscle fibers.
> 
> Still, feeling good and glad to be back in the gym with a purpose.
> 
> How's the gym treating you?



Gym has gotten a lot better.  I found out the perfect time to miss the morning and lunch crowd and all it's noises.  I would like to keep my schedule consistent, but I have to get in when my wife's schedule allows.  

Fiber recruitment, I like!  I'm going to scream that when I need a little umph getting the weights off me!

Take it ez Curt, have a great day!


----------



## Burr (Jan 11, 2012)

*Ezskanken*, if that's your picture you're a big son of a gun!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2012)

Burr said:


> Big problem at RX Muscle.
> There site attacked my computer.
> 
> I will never go to RX again



They updated their software. Believe it was at least in part to defeat whatever issues there were. I know a few people who have crossed Rx off their list of sites, though.



omerta2010 said:


> Glad to see your back at it.



Me, too. 



Burr said:


> Mr. Curt,
> School start yet? You back in the gym? You alive?
> 
> I cycled 20 miles yesterday and did a GOOD lifting routine today with Pilates.
> ...



School is back in session. I'm back in the gym. And (feels pulse) I am pretty sure I'm still alive. 



Ezskanken said:


> Gym has gotten a lot better.  I found out the perfect time to miss the morning and lunch crowd and all it's noises.  I would like to keep my schedule consistent, but I have to get in when my wife's schedule allows.
> 
> Fiber recruitment, I like!  I'm going to scream that when I need a little umph getting the weights off me!
> 
> Take it ez Curt, have a great day!



I normally show up at 9 p.m. -- an hour before closing. Dead around then.

lol

*FIBER RECRUITMENT!!!!!*


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I normally show up at 9 p.m. -- an hour before closing. Dead around then.
> 
> lol



what gym do you go to? I workout usually around 8-10pm and the LA fitness I go to was super packed today.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2012)

^^^^ Gold's in Carlisle, PA. 

The _resolution _trainers must be finished by that time because I haven't had any problems tripping over new members.

New owners there. They're installing new TV sets. Had huge boxes suspended from the ceiling. Now they have these new sleek flat screen jobbies. 

Of course, I haven't started any kind of cardio so this investment is really nothing I can truly appreciate right now. lol


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Gold's in Carlisle, PA.
> 
> The _resolution _trainers must be finished by that time because I haven't had any problems tripping over new members.
> 
> ...



Damn thats sweet. I know where that is actually, near harrisburg right?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2012)

Yup.

My work is in Harrisburg. That's actually about 25 miles from Carlisle.

Small world.


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2012)

Heya Curt, just trying to catch up on journals ... again....


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the visit. Hope 2012 is going well in your neck of the woods!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 12, 2012)

Loving the new avatar, Curt!


----------



## Burr (Jan 12, 2012)

Fat Catting, that's OK he earned it!

That's the man and he's getting back with his wife, That's great!!!


----------



## fit4life (Jan 13, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Ha. Nothing hardcore about me. I'm always thinking "fiber recruitment, fiber recruitment," but it always seems to hit my joints more than any muscle fibers.
> 
> Still, feeling good and glad to be back in the gym with a purpose.
> 
> How's the gym treating you?


 Glad that your feeling good and glad to be back @ the gym with a purpose.  Fiber recruitment,fiber recruitment thats a good way to look at it brother and on that note if your joints are bothering you please try this once, do your workout but keep rep range at 30 to 50 reps.  It might seem easy at first but around 25 catch your breath for 5 sec or so then knock out 25 more.  Try it for a week or so.  Your muscles will become engorged with blood stimulating growth and very little pressure on joints and tendons.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 14, 2012)

Burr said:


> Fat Catting, that's OK he earned it!
> 
> That's the man *and he's getting back with his wife, That's great!!!*



Who, Burr, Schwarzenegger?



fit4life said:


> Glad that your feeling good and glad to be back @ the gym with a purpose.  Fiber recruitment,fiber recruitment thats a good way to look at it brother and on that note if your joints are bothering you please try this once, do your workout but keep rep range at 30 to 50 reps.  It might seem easy at first but around 25 catch your breath for 5 sec or so then knock out 25 more.  Try it for a week or so.  Your muscles will become engorged with blood stimulating growth and very little pressure on joints and tendons.



I'll give that a shot.  Thanks.


----------



## Burr (Jan 14, 2012)

YUP, the Gov is getting back with his wife!!

Isn't that great, wonderful looking couple!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 14, 2012)

^^^^ Interesting development.

*I'll be back! Now Arnie AND Maria Shriver sport their wedding rings amid rumours of reconciliation*

By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
Last updated at 2:22 PM on 4th January 2012

It seems Arnold Schwarzenegger could be living up to his most famous one-liner - 'I'll be back'.

Today the Terminator star's estranged wife was spotted wearing what looked suspiciously like her wedding ring for the first time since June of last year.
Maria, 56, was quick to remove her wedding band after her husband of 25 years Arnie admitted to fathering a secret love child with their housekeeper Mildred Baena.







Shriver filed for divorce in July but appears to be reconsidering the move due to a number of factors, including her Catholic faith and Arnold's attempts to woo her back.

The actor - who was also sporting his wedding band again today - has apparently been showering her with gifts.






Rumours of a reconciliation were sparked last week when Schwarzenegger was seen out with his wedding band.

The former Governor, 64, was seen enjoying a cup of coffee with friends in Sun Valley, Idaho over the holidays and was sporting the gold band with a set stone on his left hand.

Arnold and Maria were said to have spent a happy Christmas together with their children Katherine, 22, Christina, 20, Patrick, 17 and Christopher, 14.

According to the source, they also attended the Los Angeles Lakers' season opener game at the Staples Center in the afternoon.

Since announcing their split, the couple have been spotted with each other frequently and remained amicable for the sake of their children.

But last night Maria, Katherine, Christina, Patrick and Christopher all went out for dinner at Katsuya in Brentwood while cheating Arnie was conspicuously absent.






The Terminator star may still have to win back his childrens' trust.  

Last year Katherine told Harper's Bazaar magazine: 'I've always been way closer to my mom.'

'Even when I was little, I was glued to her all the time. I'm close to my dad, but they're totally different kinds of relationships,' she added.

Katherine, the eldest of the children, also said she fled to London after her parents separated, to escape a storm of unwanted attention.

Katherine's brother Patrick meanwhile uses Shriver as his second name on Twitter.

Maria filed for divorce citing 'irreconcilable differences' and asked for joint physical and legal custody of their youngest children, Patrick and Christopher.
The couple had no prenuptial agreement, so Schwarzenegger and Shriver would be entitled to a 50/50 split of their assets.

The two are estimated to be worth $400 million.

From *Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria Shriver to reunite? Both sport their wedding rings | Mail Online*


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 15, 2012)

Hope they get back together. Hate when marriages fall apart. By the way, the love kid is a spitting image of his baby daddy.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 15, 2012)

^^^^ I hope they get back together, but doubt that Arnold will be faithful. You're right about Arnold Jr. lol


----------



## Burr (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't judge Curt, you ain't never been married. 
You been happy all your life!!!





Lie


----------



## Curt James (Jan 15, 2012)

Burr said:


> Don't judge Curt, you ain't never been married.
> You been happy all your life!!!



lmao 

Hey, I've been engaged three times. Haven't been happy _all _my life.


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2012)

Any workouts going on in here, or just gossip???


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ I hope they get back together, but doubt that Arnold will be faithful. You're right about Arnold Jr. lol



I'm always on the side of once a mistake, twice a fool.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2012)

katt said:


> Any workouts going on in here, or just gossip???



Funny you should say that katt....'Beyonce's baby Blue Ivy is absolutely gorgeous' Michelle Williams gushes about meeting the newborn | Mail Online


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2012)

katt said:


> Any workouts going on in here, or just gossip???


??? Guys don't gossip! Well maybe a little.....


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 17, 2012)

Good God Almighty, I'm gone for a couple of months and CJ's journal turns into The Today Show with Kathy Lee and Hoda!

Workouts, Curt James! Workouts! That's what we want to see! And/or the latest progress with your peanut butter addiction.

GET BACK TO WORK! DaMayor has the monopoly on *stooopid* in _his _journal!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

katt said:


> Any workouts going on in here, or just gossip???



heh

Just not posting the numbers -- my weights are totally embarrassing.

Here's my current split. I've been back a hair over a month. It's pretty ugly but definitely getting better.

*Start Date: 12/12/2011*

Monday
Squat 4 X 12,10,8,6
Hack Squat 4 X 12,10,8,6
DB Step-up 4 X 12,10,8,6
Chin ups (emphasis on biceps) 4 X 10
DB Curls 3 X 10,8,6
Alternating Hammer Curls 3 X 10,8,6

Tuesday
Incl DB Bench 4 X 12,10,8,6
Chest dip (assisted) 4 X 10
Cable Crossovers 4 X 12
Flat DB Flyes 4 X 12,10,8,6
Seated Calf Raise 4 X 10,8,6
Standing one-leg calf raise 3 X 15

Thursday 
SL Deadlift 4 X 12,10,8,6
Leg Curl 4 X 12
Machine Row 4 X 12,10,8,6
WG Pulldown 4 X 10
DB Row 4 X 10
WG Cable Row 4 X 12,10,8,6

Friday
Overhead BB Press 4 X 12,10,8,6
DB Upright Row 4 X 12,10,8,6
Machine Rear Delt 4 X 12,10,8,6
Behind the Back Shrug 4 X 12,10,8,6
Bench Dip 4 X 10
Lying Triceps Extensions 3 X 10,8,6
Rope Triceps Extensions 3 X 12,10,8


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

Personal opinion: To much arm work 

especially considering your elbow issues from last year.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like a solid workout plan.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I'm always on the side of once a mistake, twice a fool.



  



juggernaut said:


> Funny you should say that katt....'Beyonce's baby Blue Ivy is absolutely gorgeous' Michelle Williams gushes about meeting the newborn | Mail Online







*L-R:* Kelly Rowland, Michelle Williams, and former Destiny's Child bandmate Beyonce

Kelly Rowland... 













JerseyDevil said:


> ??? Guys don't gossip! Well maybe a little.....



_Juzza tiiiiiny bit._



DaMayor said:


> Good God Almighty, I'm gone for a couple of months and CJ's journal turns into The Today Show with Kathy Lee and Hoda!
> 
> Workouts, Curt James! Workouts! That's what we want to see! *And/or the latest progress with your peanut butter addiction.*
> 
> GET BACK TO WORK! DaMayor has the monopoly on *stooopid* in _his _journal!



I'm taking ovah da stooopid, yo! 

And the cupboard has been absent all pb for some time. Have been having a meal of brown rice and a pound of chicken nearly every day, though. Eggs for breakfast, Healthy Choice dinner at lunch, and my share of junk. The waist is showing this inattention to detail, too.

...

Inattention's not a word, is it?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Personal opinion: To much arm work
> 
> especially considering your elbow issues from last year.



Well, I skipped yesterday's workout -- actually moved it to today and will bump the next workouts forward, Wednesday, Thursday off, Friday and Saturday -- and tonight I dropped the hammer curls from the workout.

Appreciate the concern/caution on my behalf.



x~factor said:


> Looks like a solid workout plan.



Believe I Googled "four-day split" and that popped up. Forget which site gets the credit. 

Thanks for visiting, gentlemen.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Curt I wish your YouTube channel was mobile accessible.  Can't watch from my iPad...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Hey Curt I wish your YouTube channel was mobile accessible.  Can't watch from my iPad...



That's why you gotta buy _an iPad wannabe_ like my Samsung Galaxy tablet.  YouTubes work!






YouTube Video











And a link for you, Ez!  *Galaxy Tab Android Tablet | Samsung Mobile*

But you're missing *nothing *by not being able to access my channel, brother. Well, _maybe a few laughs._


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 17, 2012)

I tried watching it a couple weeks ago, but couldn't...


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ...the cupboard has been absent all pb for some time.



I have a hard time believing this.



			
				Captain Jif said:
			
		

> Have been having a meal of brown rice and a pound of chicken nearly every day, though. Eggs for breakfast, Healthy Choice dinner at lunch, and my share of junk. The waist is showing this inattention to detail, too.



This sounded as if you were on the Macrobiotic Diet....until I got to the Healthy Choice. And there was no mention of kelp or Miso soup, lol.
...

*Inattention*'s not a word, is it? [/QUOTE]





According to this....Yes. Awkward and uncomfortable to look at, but a word none the less.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Curt, isn't it about bloody time we saw some workouts in here?!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I tried watching it a couple weeks ago, but couldn't...



Not missing a thing. lol



DaMayor said:


> (snip)



Captain _Jif?_

 I'm a fan of natural pb -- just peanuts and, what, oil or salt? No Jif for me!



davegmb said:


> Hello Curt, isn't it about bloody time we saw some workouts in here?!



Wiseguy.

And not until I get _beyond _the pink dumbbells!

The split is listed above.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Inattention's not a word, is it?


wait...aren't you the edumacator?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes. He teaches high school kiddies how to fingerpaint with their noses.


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2012)

Almond Butter here instead of natty PB.... love that stuff!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 19, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Yes. He teaches high school kiddies how to fingerpaint with their noses.



Which is much better than what he *used* to teach them to paint with. 

I am surprised he hasn't introduced natty peanut butter as a new medium.
Okay, okay...enough of the peanut butter jokes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

Almond butter rules!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually, I made a cutting board a hangup item with my students (when I was a teacher). The board had little dried spices and nuts on it with dried alphabet letters (from soup) telling which one each was. It was cool and the kids had a great time with it...the little *******.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 20, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Actually, I made a cutting board a hangup item with my students (when I was a teacher). The board had little dried spices and nuts on it with dried alphabet letters (from soup) telling which one each was. It was cool and the kids had a great time with it...the little *******.



Aw, I got all warm and fuzzy reading that. You must have been so loved by the children you just referred to as "little *******".


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Aw, I got all warm and fuzzy reading that. You must have been so loved by the children you just referred to as "little *******".



Actually, the little ******* in question were high school gang members. Nice bunch of misunderstood kiddies. I had one student who had ambitions of becoming a teacher because I had such an impact on her. She, unfortunately died of cancer at 21, but her mom made sure I knew how important I was to her. It's a great feeling that I wear proudly.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> wait...aren't you the edumacator?



Hey, I'm an art teacher not an _English _teacher! lol



juggernaut said:


> Yes. He teaches *high school kiddies* how to fingerpaint with their noses.



Elementary school kiddies, actually.  And no noses in paint!



DaMayor said:


> Which is much better than what he *used* to teach them to paint with.



Hey, no Jerry Sandusky humor here! Was that guy found guilty yet? 



katt said:


> *Almond Butter* here instead of natty PB.... love that stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will take a look at that. 



DaMayor said:


> I am surprised he hasn't introduced natty peanut butter as a new medium.
> Okay, okay...enough of the peanut butter jokes.



I've been purchasing thin sliced chicken breasts and those packs of steam in the bag brown rice. Add chili powder to the chicken, good stuff. Layer on the rice.

Make it in the microwave. Have a big scissors and cut the breasts into bite size pieces and nuke it -- one pound for seven minutes defrost, three minutes at 50% power, stir, add chili powder, three minutes at 50%, stir, two minutes at full blast, done! 

Eat chicken while the rice is cooking in the microwave and then layer the rice over the remaining chicken. 



juggernaut said:


> Actually, the little ******* in question were high school gang members. Nice bunch of misunderstood kiddies. I had one student who had ambitions of becoming a teacher because I had such an impact on her. She, unfortunately died of cancer at 21, but her mom made sure I knew how important I was to her. It's a great feeling that I wear proudly.



Students can be stressful but many are super stressed themselves. A sixth grader entered my classroom and placed his head down on the table. I walked over during the class, leaned down, and asked if he was sad or tired. He replied, "Both."

I teach K through 6th grade students in an inner-city. It's the best job I've ever had, but it has its moments.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> I am surprised he hasn't introduced natty peanut butter as *a new medium.*
> Okay, okay...enough of the peanut butter jokes.



We use tempera paints, watercolor, magic markers, colored pencils, regular #2 pencils, and more, but never peanut butter. At least not yet. lol

And, for the record, I served five years in the U.S. Navy and have no issue with curse words, f-bombs, and foul language in general but as a school employee I do attempt to keep my language to a level that I would use in front of teachers, students, administrators, and parents.

If I ever retire then there may be a tidal wave of pent up/stored up #$%^@ and ******* and ######, etc. For now I'm sticking to _Mr. Rogers'_ vocabulary.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> If I ever retire then there may be a tidal wave of pent up/stored up #$%^@ and ******* and ######, etc. For now I'm sticking to _Mr. Rogers'_ vocabulary.



Make sure you let me know when that thread shows up. 

This is also the reason I never use my real name online.  Well there is one place but  long story.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^^ Never thought of having an anonymous user name on the boards. Oh, well.

And the retirement thread won't be for at least another, what, twenty years? lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a computer guy so I was lucky and always knew the evils of the internet. 

And 20 or so yrs, I should be around somewhere out here in the ether.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I teach K through 6th grade students in an inner-city. It's the best job I've ever had, but it has its moments.


I stand corrected sir. 
Still, the population sees too much at an early age especially with lower economic condition areas.


----------



## Burr (Jan 21, 2012)

Mr. Rodgers was a USMC Sniper!!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

Rogers never served in any branch of the military. But that would make a great story, eh?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm a computer guy so I was lucky and always knew the evils of the internet.
> 
> *And 20 or so yrs, I should be around somewhere out here in the ether.*



I hope we're both still around. 



juggernaut said:


> I stand corrected sir.
> *Still, the population sees too much at an early age *especially with lower economic condition areas.



Truth.


----------



## Burr (Jan 21, 2012)

I THINK I AM RIGHT!

I'lln start finding the answer (I hope)


----------



## Burr (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, Looks like you are right (Damn It)

Guess his mother didn't knit his sweaters either!


----------



## Burr (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, sorry he wasn't BUT!

* False rumors*

 A false rumor claims that Fred Rogers was once a U.S. Marine sniper in the Vietnam War.  The rumor appeared on the Internet in 1994 and re-emerged several times  over the next ten years, most notably after his death in 2003.[44][45] However, Rogers never served in any branch of the military. Beginning in 1963, Rogers developed the _Misterogers_ program for the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation. In 1966, he moved back to Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania in the U.S. where he produced _Mister Rogers' Neighborhood_  through the height of U.S. military involvement in Vietnam. Related  claims that Rogers had a number of military tattoos are also entirely  false.[46]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Rogers#cite_note-46
And if you want to read everything:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Rogers


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt, do you know anything about painting. Specifically using another type of paint to add depth on an Enamel paint.

What I mean is say you painted a one inch square of grey in Enamel and wanted other shades of grey on it to attempt to make it seem a larger scale..adding detail within it. It is actually for a miniature I am doing so I want to try and make it appear more realistic.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Rogers never served in any branch of the military.* (snip)





Burr said:


> Well, sorry he wasn't BUT! (snip)
> *Rogers never served in any branch of the military. *(snip)
> 
> And if you want to read everything:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Rogers



This plagiarist took his post directly from Wikipedia.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Curt, do you know anything about painting. Specifically using another type of paint to add depth on an Enamel paint.
> 
> What I mean is say you painted a one inch square of grey in Enamel and wanted other shades of grey on it to attempt to make it seem a larger scale..adding detail within it. It is actually for a miniature I am doing so I want to try and make it appear more realistic.



No experience with enamel painting, unfortunately.

*Description of several techniques - VNE - Society of Dutch Enamellers*

Is that any help at all? 

During my Googling, was reminded that Jackson Pollock created art with enamel paint. You have some good company!


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> No experience with enamel painting, unfortunately.
> 
> *Description of several techniques - VNE - Society of Dutch Enamellers*
> 
> ...


It's a good starting point, I cant fire the paint work I am doing so I will have to use what I can there and then look further into this painting style. It really is very unforgiving and the scale is tiny so it's very difficult work.


----------



## Burr (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Guy, You are going to have to put on your Gooluschers and Snowshoes to get to the gym!7


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 22, 2012)

Props to both you and Juggernaut for working/having worked directly with kids, and even if it might not be obvious every teacher affects our lives.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

Boobies.


----------



## Burr (Jan 22, 2012)

George, Them some Nice Jugs


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 22, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Props to both you and Juggernaut for working/having worked directly with kids, and even if it might not be obvious every teacher affects our lives.



Agreed.

......even if Jugg. does refer to children in more colorful terms, lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

Burr said:


> George, Them some Nice Jugs


 
Yeah his avitar (sp?) is a bit/majorly distracting.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Yeah his avitar (sp?) is a bit/majorly distracting.


 

I interviewed this gal for a job. I showed my 13 Y/O daughter her picture and she said "holy cow look at the Boobies on that lady". Momma snatched the phone and said NO WAY was I hiring her. 

Photo cropped;








I said WHAT's wrong with her???


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

quiz time for Jag:  So what color are her eyes?


----------



## Burr (Jan 23, 2012)

He never looked that high but now that she works for him he can take a "Better" look!!!

Shiiiiit, I don't want her to sit on my knee, I want her to sit between them.

We'll talk about the first thing that comes up.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> quiz time for Jag: So what color are her eyes?


 
She had EYEs?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, in her boobies.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Props to both you and Juggernaut for working/having worked directly with kids, and even if it might not be obvious every teacher affects our lives.



Thank you. 



juggernaut said:


> Boobies.







omerta2010 said:


> Yeah his avitar (sp?) is a bit/majorly distracting.



*GFR *is the _go to_ moderator for massive mammaries! 



jagbender said:


> I interviewed this gal for a job. I showed my 13 Y/O daughter her picture and she said "holy cow look at the Boobies on that lady". Momma snatched the phone and said NO WAY was I hiring her(snip)



lol Gee, I wonder _whyyyyy_. 

And in training journal news...

Started keto today. Just in time for LW's transformation contest:

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/153710-2012-two-month-fatloss-challenge.html*


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And in training journal news...
> 
> Started keto today. Just in time for LW's transformation contest:
> 
> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/153710-2012-two-month-fatloss-challenge.html*



Keto, eh? Which route are you going this time? Either way....Happy Willpower.
(he says, as he scarfs down his fiftieth pound of protien..)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2012)

Good luck, keto seemed to have treated you well last time.

This is the only bad part of my whole anonymous thing, can't participate in these since I don't/won't post pics.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2012)

Missed this......



juggernaut said:


> Actually, the little ******* in question were high school gang members.



Ah, I remember you telling me this before.......pre-senile dementia, I guess.




> Nice bunch of misunderstood kiddies. I had one student who had ambitions of becoming a teacher because I had such an impact on her. She, unfortunately died of cancer at 21, but her mom made sure I knew how important I was to her.



That's a sad thing to hear. But encouraging that the Mother gave you well deserved credit.




> It's a great feeling that I wear proudly.



As you should. My family is full of educators....it is oftentimes, sadly, a very thankless profession. But......kids rock. (not to be confused with the doped up hillbilly rap-rocker)


*Now, back to the Curt James Keto Saga...........STATS BOY! WE NEED STATS!*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

Little Wing has a contest beginning February 1. Stats _then_. lol


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Good luck, *keto seemed to have treated you well last time.*
> 
> This is the only bad part of my whole anonymous thing, can't participate in these since I don't/won't post pics.



Keto works for me, definitely. And it really simplifies my menu and food shopping. I love it.

...

_When I'm not thinking of donuts._


----------



## Burr (Jan 26, 2012)

Watch the cholesterol dude, block your blood if you have any!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

My cholesterol is a rock star, something like 160 tops. HDL is 50 to 60? I'll look for my blood work.


----------



## Burr (Jan 26, 2012)

Minds 161 with 101 for the good


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome. You'll live *forever *_unless the Mrs. gets tired of you._ 

...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

Taking part in Little Wing's weight loss contest.



Little Wing said:


> So far there are 3 members trying to see who can simply take off the most fat from *February 1st to April 1st. Everyone is welcome to join. *
> 
> Pure weight lost is all we are going by but you must post *pics *and *stats *with a *photo of scale reading* by February 1st and at end of competition with *relaxed front, back, and side pics. *
> 
> ...



Will be following a keto program for the duration.

I'll eat three or four times a day and just watch my scale to see if things are working.

*Breakfast:* Eggs, swig of extra virgin olive oil, heaping teaspoon of natural peanut butter, black coffee
*Shake:* Two scoops of IronMagLabs whey isolate, heaping teaspoon of pb
*Lunch:* four or six thin hamburger patties (McDoubles without the bun or condiments) and a side salad no dressing, black coffee
*Shake:* Two scoops zero-carb protein powder, tsp pb
*Dinner:* Orange roughy or steak or a packet of pink salmon plus a salad with olive oil for dressing
*Shake:* Two scoops protein powder, tsp pb

My goal is to lose 2 lbs. per week and I'll adjust my intake to meet that goal. 

Weekly cheat meal will be my last meal of the day and can be anything. I'll normally get a big plate of pasta, bread, and pie with coffee and cream. Won't have a cheat meal until two or three weeks of maintaining my keto diet, though. After that initial break-in then I'll enjoy a cheat once per week or arrange my social/family meals on a cheat day. Or save my cheat for a birthday party, etc.


----------



## Burr (Jan 28, 2012)

Shit, Mr. Before


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^^ I know, _right?_


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 28, 2012)

Get back on track Curt, keep it up……..tear it down and build it up…..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

where you at curt

you hit it today?

the time is now


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> where you at curt
> 
> *you hit it today?*



_No._

Parent-Teacher conferences all day. Lifted Tuesday and Wednesday. Plan on Friday and Saturday as well.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Good luck, *keto seemed to have treated you well last time.*








YouTube Video













omerta2010 said:


> This is the only bad part of my whole anonymous thing, can't participate in these since I don't/won't post pics.



Might have gone the anonymous route if I had to do it again. First began posting in 1997 and never gave a thought to not using my actual name. Interwebz peeps can definitely display some insanity. I can see the benefit in not being so easily accessible or identifiable.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2012)

Also participating in a transformation contest at the local Gold's Gym -- 12 weeks. The trainer there measured me at 21% body fat. 

Sticking to keto easily. No cheat meal for the first two or three weeks. Love this eating approach. 

***** CARBS!*


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

Best of luck Mr. James!


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a love/hate relationship with this diet - love it because it's so easy

hate the first 2 weeks when your body is changing and your energy levels suck and your brain gets 'foggy'  at least mine does.

and I find the last 2 days of the week, I'm still lagging.  BUT, on the other note, I am doing probably MORE strenuous cardio with the Zumba classes and it's just drains me.    

LOVE - that day after I eat carbs.... I feel SO GOOD!  

Good luck!

oh p.s.... do you think that a tsp of PB is better for most meals?  right now we have 1 TB with our shakes and I have an oz of almonds with my lean protein...  you think it matters?    I figured it out one day and it was like 52% fat and I thought it was suppose to be around the low 40's for this... IDK!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ***** CARBS!*



Hells yeah!!!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 3, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Best of luck Mr. James!



Thank you, IslandGirl! 



katt said:


> do you think that a tsp of PB is better for most meals?  right now we have 1 TB with our shakes and I have an oz of almonds



Last time I did keto I wasn't losing on tablespoonfuls (izzat a word?) of PB so I started with the teaspoon straight off this time.

Almonds aren't for me, so I sub a few raw cashews as a snack if necessary.



x~factor said:


> Hells yeah!!!



haHA  That's right...

***** CARBS!*


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ***** CARBS!*


 
I'm with you guys on the carbs. gonna start CKD or whatever it's called the week after next.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2012)

Keto is amazing. I love the carbups. Of course, a day later and 10-12 heavier, my stomach is in knots.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2012)

CKD for me is THE best diet I have ever been on, thanks to a certain big guy. Here almost a year later, I am well below my start weight.  I still eat below 100 grams of carbs a day, and I still incorporate the principles.  Very little white bread, sweets, high sugar snacks, etc.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm with you guys on the carbs. gonna start *CKD *or whatever it's called the week after next.



I just call it keto, but have seen that acronym often.

(Googles)

_Chronic Kidney Disease?_  

*Cyclical keto diet!* 

*TKD Or CKD*

Usually people who are involved with exercise will follow either a TKD (targeted keto diet) or a CKD (cyclical keto diet).

*TKD:* A TKD is one where you will eat carbohydrates right before and right after your workouts. This is the best bet for those who are involved in more intense activities and require some carbohydrates to fuel them and who are not as interested in doing carb loads and depletion workouts.

*CKD:* A CKD on the other hand is a diet where you will eat a minimum amount of carbohydrates per day (that 30-50 gram number) and then on the weekend (or at a time that is appropriate for you) do a large 'carb-up' phase where you will eat a large amount of carbohydrates in an effort to refill your muscle glycogen stores so you can continue to workout the coming week.

Normally right before the carb-up phase you will do a depletion workout where you try and get your muscles to completely eliminate their glycogen supply. Then when you do the 'carb-up' phase, you cut almost all the fat out of the diet so you are now just consuming protein and carbohydrates.



juggernaut said:


> Keto is amazing. I love the carbups. Of course, a day later and 10-12 heavier, my stomach is in knots.



Haven't done a carbup yet. But, oh, yes, I will be LOVING THAT! lol



JerseyDevil said:


> CKD for me is THE best diet I have ever been on, thanks to a certain big guy. Here almost a year later, I am well below my start weight.  I still eat below 100 grams of carbs a day, and I still incorporate the principles.  Very little white bread, sweets, high sugar snacks, etc.



It's simple to follow.






n the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ther hand, there _are _m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ments.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2012)

id say good luck, but you got this. looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I just call it keto, but have seen that acronym often.
> 
> (Googles)
> 
> ...



LOL.  Humor and knowledge.... a great combination!  You are a teacher for sure


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

PreMier said:


> id say good luck, but *you got this. looking forward to seeing the progress*



Looking forward to the progress, too. Gold's say I'm 21% and I weighed 193 lbs. So that would be, what, 40 or so pounds of blubber. If I lose 20 that would put me at 173 lbs. and 10-12% body fat?



JerseyDevil said:


> LOL.  Humor and knowledge.... a great combination!  *You are a teacher for sure*



 Thanks for saying so!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck Curt, I know with focus and dedication that you'll meet your goals!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 5, 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2012)

how did they measure that? caliper, or electrical impulse?


----------



## GFR (Feb 5, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Keto is amazing. I love the carbups. Of course, a day later and 10-12 heavier, my stomach is in knots.


How on Earth can you gain 10-12lbs on a carbup? I usually only gain 4 or 5lbs after a full carb day, and only 1-2lbs if it's just one carb meal.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I always goof up calling it CDK instead of CKD.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Good luck Curt, I know with focus and dedication that you'll meet your goals!



Appreciate the good word.



MaxSeg said:


> Best of luck!



Thanks. 



PreMier said:


> how did they measure that? caliper, or electrical impulse?



It was an Omron handheld gadget.



omerta2010 said:


> Yeah I always goof up calling it CDK instead of CKD.



That's why I just call it keto. lol


----------



## x~factor (Feb 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Gold's say I'm 21% and I weighed 193 lbs. So that would be, what, 40 or so pounds of blubber. If I lose 20 that would put me at 173 lbs. and 10-12% body fat?



Nice! I like how you just simplified that and made it sound like so easy.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2012)

garbage! find a place with a bod pod. reason i say that is if you drink a glass of water it will change bf% reading on those. it uses an electrical impulse that is highly innacurate


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Started keto today. Just in time for LW's transformation contest:
> 
> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/153710-2012-two-month-fatloss-challenge.html*



That was dated January 24, 2012.

Plotting/planning my first cheat meal. _muahahahah_

Two weeks on keto as of today. 

Will probably go another week before my cheat or maybe this coming Sunday during a family visit. Beer, ice cream, beer!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Nice! I like how you just simplified that and made it sound like so easy.









I'm looking at half of my pound of chicken breast (doused in chili powder) and an unopened Coke Zero. Just paused to step on the scale. Reads 189.2 lbs. Only a three pound drop since I started. Not too impressive.

May have to add some cardio to the equation. Or cut back on the peanut butter. 

I've never had too much trouble getting weight to fall off. It's the adding mass and _musckles _that's been the problem. 



PreMier said:


> garbage! find a place with a bod pod. reason i say that is if you drink a glass of water it will change bf% reading on those. it uses an electrical impulse that is highly innacurate



Well, I'm content or not especially irritated with the 21% reading. I know I'm not lean or where I want to be. The pec line is a pec blur, the hips are blubber, the veins nonexistent. Got work to do.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> How on Earth can you gain 10-12lbs on a carbup? I usually only gain 4 or 5lbs after a full carb day, and only 1-2lbs if it's just one carb meal.



I'm not Juggernaut, but I'll post what I gain on my cheat meal whenever I have that _gloooorious _meal.


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I'm not Juggernaut, but I'll post what I gain on my cheat meal whenever I have that *gloooorious meal*.


Counting the days till mine. I can have it Friday, so excited about it. I think I will have pizza, at least 1/2 of a large one. Pizza is not my typical food but this time around it sounds good plus it's a meal my daughter will enjoy more than Indian food....she hates ethnic food.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>



^^^^ _For some strange reason..._ I'm thinking about pizza right now, too.


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

ok I'm drooling... we can't decide if it's going to be pizza or HUGE nachos... maybe both  ha ha

Hey Curt, wanted to let you know that I cut my almond butter down to a tsp instead of a Tablespoon... I think it's working this week.  Just wanted to say thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

katt said:


> ok I'm drooling... we can't decide if it's going to be pizza or HUGE nachos... maybe both  ha ha
> 
> Hey Curt, wanted to let you know that I cut my almond butter down to a tsp instead of a Tablespoon... I think it's working this week.  Just wanted to say thanks for the suggestion!



Pizza and HUGE nachos sounds like a plan.

And glad to help. I've dropped a few pounds. Might have to drop to a half teaspoon of PB. lol

Or cardio.


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Pizza and HUGE nachos sounds like a plan.
> 
> And glad to help. I've dropped a few pounds. Might have to drop to a half teaspoon of PB. lol
> 
> Or cardio.



well I do cardio too (maybe that's why I'm so tired - LOL) , but I switch up every third day to protein/vege's instead of the protein/fat.      We'll see how this week ends up and just go from there....


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^^ Just had a 9 oz steak and double broccoli at Applebee's. Gym next.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Just had a 9 oz steak and double broccoli at Applebee's. Gym next.


 
I was gonna get that tomorrow for lunch. 

And since when is PB allowed when no carb?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Or cardio.


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

PB is a fat.......  I'm being NICE again.....


----------



## Tuco (Feb 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Just had a 9 oz steak and double broccoli at Applebee's. Gym next.



Eating big!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I was gonna get that tomorrow for lunch.
> 
> *And since when is PB allowed when no carb?*



It's just peanuts and salt afaik. No Jif here. Plus it's listed on Dave Palumbo's keto diet.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


>



Does that mean you're pro cardio or anti cardio?

I'd rather drop the weight _without _that treadmill action.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Eating big!



I'm on keto right now, so the goal is _eating to get lean._ But, yeah, *big *and lean would be a good thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

katt said:


> PB is a fat....... I'm being NICE again.....


 
Your always nice to me. 



Curt James said:


> It's just peanuts and salt afaik. No Jif here. Plus it's listed on Dave Palumbo's keto diet.


 
That explains it, all the PB's I look at have sugar in them.  So do the natural ones finally taste good. Back when I tried them before they would always seperate and tasted uke:



Curt James said:


> Does that mean you're pro cardio or anti cardio?
> 
> I'd rather drop the weight _without _that treadmill action.


 
I hate cardio, but the new gym once it warms up has a prowler so will try that puppy out since they claim it's the best for conditioning.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2012)

PB is the shit. Natural pb and jif? No comparison. I cant stand the store shit. However, smuckers makes a great natural pb that I cant live without. I'm buying three jars a week most of the time.


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2012)

I do the almond butter. Love that stuff, get it at Costco.  As far as Cardio, I'd so like to NOT do it and just lean up with my diet, but that's not going to happen.

I'm doing Dave's diet as well, only a little tweak here and there


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2012)

Smuckers or Crazy Richard's Natural PB and 2% cottage cheese (gotta be Friendship brand) is the shit. Nice last keto meal of the day.

I'm not currently dieting, but when I saw this talk of pizza and nachos, I started to drool..... But Applebees 9 oz sirloin and broccoli (with butter), does it for me! Mmmmmmm


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2012)

Jerseydevil's all time favorite keto meal, that you make yourself, and rivals the best....

Dole hearts of romaine, enough to fill a large bowl (2-3 ozs)
14 Blue Diamond Smokehouse Almonds
6 grape or cherry tomatoes (halved)
4 green olives (halved)
1 oz cheese sliced into thin pieces (your preference, mine is NY extra sharp cheddar, or Monterey jack)
Newmans Light Red Wine Vinegar & Olive Oil dressing, 2T-3T

Mix ingredients well, put aside. Do not add dressing until you are ready to eat
*

1/2lb-3/4lb of fresh Atlantic salmon* (farm raised is fine)
Heat up frying pan to med-high and add 1T of olive oil and coat the pan
Salmon filets have meat on one side and skin on the other
Grate coarse black pepper (McCormicks Grinders are ideal), and dispense evenly on the meat side.

Place the *skin *side in the frying pan for about 1-1/2 minutes, flip it over, then with a spatula scrap the skin off the filet.  It will come off easy.  Grate coarse black pepper on that side also.  Cook for 4 minutes, turn over and cook for another 3-4 minutes.  When done the salmon should be pink, and flake easily with a fork.

Place the salmon on a plate, add the Newman's dressing to the salad, and ENJOY!!!!

Here are the macros for this delicious meal....

Calories:  775 (based on 8 oz of salmon, and 3 T of Newman's dressing)
Fat:  53 grams
Sat Fat: 11 grams
Carbs:  4.4 grams
Fiber:  5 grams
Protein:  60 grams


----------



## Burr (Feb 9, 2012)

Well Damn Curt, just had my yearly checup and my cholesterol is up, Damn.

It's up to 164.7!! Guess I am going to have to cut back to five eggs in the morning.
HDL 48.26

The Female Doctor said I WAS A "Perfect Man"


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

Love some Natty PB!


----------



## Tuco (Feb 10, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Love some Natty PB!



I just switched to using almond butter... My head exploded


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> I just switched to using almond butter... My head exploded



Really? Hows the macros?


----------



## Tuco (Feb 10, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Really? Hows the macros?



The Almond Butter I have is:

Serving size: 2 Tbsp.
Calories: 190
Total Fat: 17grams
Sat Fat: 1.5grams
Total Carbs: 6grams
Dietary Fiber: 3grams
Protein: 6grams

And it tastes great!

Depending on goals you probably would want to cut that serving in half if you're eating more than 1 time a day.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> That explains it, all the PB's I look at have *sugar *in them.  So *do the natural ones finally taste good.* Back when I tried them before they would always seperate and tasted uke:
> 
> I hate cardio, but the new gym once it warms up has a *prowler *so will try that puppy out since they claim it's the best for conditioning.



Nature's Promise is what I have. Ingredients: Peanuts and that's it.

Two tablespoons has 6 grams of carbs, but I've been taking just one or two heaping teaspoonfuls. 

And it does taste good.  Otoh, I'm not at all finicky for taste.

Have you give the Prowler a try yet?



juggernaut said:


> PB is the shit. Natural pb and jif? No comparison. I cant stand the store shit. However, *smuckers *makes a great natural pb that I cant live without. I'm buying three jars a week most of the time.



Smuckers is good, too. 



katt said:


> I do the almond butter. Love that stuff, get it at Costco.  As far as Cardio, I'd so like to NOT do it and just lean up with my diet, but that's not going to happen.
> 
> I'm doing Dave's diet as well, only a little tweak here and there



Will probably start some fasted cardio, but I am no morning person. Guess I could do cardio immediately after work at Planet Fitness (*RAARRR!!!*), have a meal, drive home, and do weights in the evening at Gold's like usual.

How long do you have to go without food for it to be considered _fasted?_



JerseyDevil said:


> Smuckers or *Crazy Richard's Natural PB* and 2% cottage cheese (gotta be Friendship brand) is the shit. Nice last keto meal of the day.
> 
> I'm not currently dieting, but when I saw this talk of pizza and nachos, I started to drool..... But *Applebees *9 oz sirloin and broccoli (with butter), does it for me! Mmmmmmm



I've had Crazy Richard's and love that, too. Outback > Applebees for me, but the Applebees is minutes from my front door, so...



JerseyDevil said:


> Jerseydevil's all time favorite keto meal(snip)



That does sound delicious, but I'm not much of a chef. My salmon is the pink salmon in the packets. 


Toss it in a microwave safe bowl, 
sprinkle with chili powder, 
nuke two or three minutes, 
eat!



Burr said:


> Well Damn Curt, just had my yearly checup and my cholesterol is up, Damn.
> 
> It's up to *164.7!!* Guess I am going to have to cut back to five eggs in the morning.
> HDL 48.26
> ...



You're going to live forever! 

And what's _the Mrs._ say about you being a "Perfect Man"? 



MaxSeg said:


> Love some Natty PB!







PITBULL915 said:


> I just switched to using almond butter... *My head exploded*



That's going to leave a mark. lol

Believe the price put me off. Isn't it, like, double the cost of peanut butter? 



PITBULL915 said:


> The Almond Butter I have is:
> 
> Serving size: 2 Tbsp.
> Calories: 190
> ...



Will have to give it a shot.

Nature's Promise's label reads like this: 

Serving size: 2 Tbsp.
Calories: 210
Total Fat: 18grams
Sat Fat: 3grams
Total Carbs: 6grams
Dietary Fiber: 2grams
Protein: 8grams


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I'm on keto right now, so the goal is _eating to get lean._ But, yeah, *big *and lean would be a good thing.


KFC chicken and BBQ ribs are a great addition to a KETO diet, try it.


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2012)

Isn't fasted cardio in the morning before you eat anything???   You'd just better set up your alarm clock!   We're always at the gym at 5 a.m..... get it done and get it over with   

oh, I tried to give you rep points, but I have to spread some around first..gheesh


----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)

Maranatha Almond Butter  love it


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> KFC chicken and BBQ ribs are a great addition to a KETO diet, try it.



i *LOVE* kfc. But you're *not *undermining mah goalz! 





katt said:


> Isn't fasted cardio in the morning before you eat anything???   You'd just better set up your alarm clock!   *We're always at the gym at 5 a.m..... *get it done and get it over with
> 
> oh, I tried to give you rep points, but I have to spread some around first..gheesh



Gold's opens at 4:30 a.m. 

That would be murder, though. I'm going to check the scale and see what needs to be done.

I can definitely lose without cardio.

(I mean, _seriously?_ 5 a.m.? )


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Maranatha Almond Butter  love it



I'll look for that.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 10, 2012)

Try having a baby in the house Curt! 3-3:30am is sleeping in. I have a treadmill, elliptical and recumbent bike at home so I just do cardio while momma feeds the baby.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> *Try having a baby in the house Curt!* 3-3:30am is sleeping in. I have a treadmill, elliptical and recumbent bike at home so I just do cardio while momma feeds the baby.



No, thank you.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

^^^^ That just might be my cheat meal tomorrow. lol


----------



## x~factor (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn it. I just got hungry.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn I should have known better than to check out Curt's journal when I just started CKD as well. 

Carb hell officially started here to now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2012)

Pic 1.... Remove the bread and EAT
Pic 2.... Sorry about your luck
Pic 3.... Remove the bread and EAT
Pic 4.... Sorry about your luck
Pic 5.... Scrape off the toppings onto a plate, toss the crust, and EAT

Any questions?


----------



## Burr (Feb 14, 2012)

You guys better remember its Valentine’s  Day today.


  First thing I heard this morning at breakfast was “you better not spend money on flowers for me” we can’t afford it.
  Which means “you better buy me flowers” are you’re on the couch for the month!!!


  I got flowers and a big Hershey Bar for her, now she’ll tell me I’m getting her fat


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Damn it. I just got hungry.



lol You're not alone!



omerta2010 said:


> Damn I should have known better than to check out Curt's journal when I just started CKD as well.
> 
> Carb hell officially started here to now.



GFR has all the *carb hell* pics known to man! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Pic 1.... Remove the bread and EAT
> Pic 2.... Sorry about your luck
> Pic 3.... Remove the bread and EAT
> Pic 4.... Sorry about your luck
> ...



Ah, but JerseyDevil has the answers! 



Burr said:


> You guys better remember its Valentine???s  Day today.
> 
> 
> First thing I heard this morning at breakfast was ???you better not spend money on flowers for me??? we can???t afford it.
> ...



 _Can't win. _

Hope you and your Mrs. had a great Valentine's, brother.


Was 192 lbs. on 1/29. Dropped to 185.7 lbs. three weeks later or _2 lbs. per week_ weight loss which has always been my goal on keto.

Started a 3 month deal at Gold's Gym at around the same time as *this online challenge*.

Dropped less than a pound _this _week. Going to add cardio and ab work.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

45 minutes of fasted cardio followed by steak, salad, and black coffee.

Chest and back next.


----------



## squigader (Feb 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> 45 minutes of fasted cardio followed by steak, salad, and black coffee.
> 
> Chest and back next.



How'd it go?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

squigader said:


> How'd it go?



I forget.

(refers to training journal)

_Not bad._

Still disgusted with my pink dumbbell weights, but, hey, SOMEONE has to be weak. 

*Supersets this workout:*


Row machine 4 X 12, 10, 10, 10
Incline DB bench 4 X 12, 9, 6, 5
And


Wide-grip pulldowns 4 x 10
Close-grip bench 3 x 8, 8, 7
*Abs:*


Knee-ins 2 x 15
Crunches 2 x 15


----------



## Burr (Feb 29, 2012)

Answer the phone


----------



## Burr (Feb 29, 2012)

Shit, I'm sitting here watching a Python on the fence while I'm in here trying to learn to write in Python. He could come in and help!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I forget.
> 
> (refers to training journal)
> 
> ...




I just graduated to the green plastic dumbbells this week while my triceps heals!!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Began a cycle of *IronMagLabs Cyanostane Rx* this morning.

*Cyanostane Rx 8 WEEK CYCLE*

PRODUCTS NEEDED: 
Cyanostane Rx - 1 Bottle
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 1 bottle
Ultra Male Rx - 1 bottle
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 1 bottle
E-Control Rx - 1 bottle 

---------------------------------- 

FIRST 4 WEEKS: 
Cyanostane Rx Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily 

---------------------------------- 

LAST 4 WEEKS: 
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily
E-Control Rx - 3 caps daily (last 3 weeks)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Burr said:


> Answer the phone



B-b-but you're calling from the freaking Philippines! Won't that cost a gajillion dollars? 



Burr said:


> Shit, I'm sitting here watching a Python on the fence while I'm in here trying to *learn to write in Python.* He could come in and help!!!



Learn to write in Python? Is that like speaking in German? 



Anabolic5150 said:


> I just graduated to the green plastic dumbbells this week while my triceps heals!!



Wishing you a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Burr (Mar 1, 2012)

No Curt, I have VoIP. Flat rate per month most anywhere I want to call in the world


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Burr said:


> No Curt, I have VoIP. Flat rate per month most anywhere I want to call in the world



 Oh, well, that's a horse of a different color then.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm healing fast Curt, thank you Sir!! Been back in the gym about 3 weeks.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

*Cyanostane Rx Quick Overview*

??? Rapid Lean Muscle Growth
??? Rock Hard Vascular Physique
??? Increased Strength and Power
??? Zero Aromatization to Estrogen
??? Amplified Workout Drive

*Cyanostane Rx???* contains two very powerful pro-anabolic agents called Cyanostane and Dimethazine. It is an extremely anabolic compound with remarkably low androgenic action, making it qualitatively similar to the likes of Oxandrolone or Methenolone. It is non-aromatizing meaning it will not produce estrogen mediated side effects and its high degree of anabolic action makes it a favorable choice for athletes concerned with losing body fat while maintaining, or increasing, muscle mass. 

If you are looking for maximum lean muscle gains in a short period of time, Cyanostane Rx??? is the product for you. Cyanostane Rx??? will quickly increase your strength and your power, increase your workout drive and help you obtain new lean, ripped muscle mass using multiple pathways from one workout to the next. This new anabolic cutting stack may be what you have been looking for to give you that edge in the gym that has kept you from reaching the next level quickly. 

*Cyanostane*

Cynostane - 2-cyano-dromostolone is a 17aa molecule. It has a cyano group attached to the 2 position. The chemical structure is the same as methyldrostanolone (Superdrol), except it has a CN group on the 2 position instead of a methyl group. It is a C-17aa steroid and it will be liver toxic. Although, due to the lack of the 4-ene on ring A and lack of 2-methylation, liver toxicity may be reduced relative to a di-methylated steroid such as Superdrol.

Cynostane is a prohormone which features an alteration of the Superdrol compound, with a cyano bond instead of the 2a methyl superdrol bond. 

*Effects ???* Cynostane is an extremely anabolic compound with remarkably low androgenic action, making it qualitatively similar to the likes of Oxandrolone or Methenolone (Primobolan). It is non-aromatizing meaning it will not produce estrogen mediated side effects and its high degree of anabolic action makes it a favorable choice for athletes concerned with losing bodyfat while maintaining, or increasing, muscle mass.

*Side Effects ???* Bloodwork conducted by users shows that Cyanostane has a more favorable effect on blood lipids, and liver values than Superdrol itself. The combination of low androgenic action, lack of aromatization to estrogen, and low level of general health effects, makes cyanostane an intriguing addition to the prohormone world.

It's not going to be as powerful as Superdrol in the strength department but it will be great for size and some damn good strength, too. At the same time it is also not nearly as liver or lipid toxic ether. 

This compound definiley appears to have oral activity, and very potent activity at that. It has the highest Q ratio, 20. That is the same Q ratio as superdrol, except this compound appears to be twice as anabolic as superdrol, expect dry gains, more similar to oxandrolone (Anavar).

*Dimethazine*

In the years since the Pro-Hormone ban of 2005 countless products have claimed to be as strong as or even stronger than the over the counter hormones once sold. 

Featuring unheard of anabolic and myotropic effects, Dimethazine was compared to Methyltestosterone, Oxymethalone, Androstanazole and Testosterone Propionate in their protein-anabolic activity. Dymethazine was shown to have the HIGHEST myotropic (muscle building) effects out of any of the previously named steroids (Methyl-Test, Anadrol, Winstrol, and Testosterone Propionate)! In addition to this, it also displayed an ability to induce a higher rate of Nitrogen retention than Methyl-Test.

In another study performed on Dimethazine, patients were administered Dimethazine for 45+ days. Liver values did not change for 50% of patients, while the other 50% noticed only modest to moderate increases in liver values. So, Dimethazine can increase liver values, however nowhere near the current methyl monsters on the market today. This means Dimethazine can be run for 4-6 weeks without the need of expensive liver support supplements.

Hormonal products that give huge strength/weight gains are usually associated with watery or wet gains due to large amounts of aromatization resulting in high levels of estrogen in the body. Too much estrogen can cause severe bloating, fat gain, and even potential growth problems. 

Dimethazine features 0% ability to aromatize and expresses an extremely weak androgenic activity. This means Dimethazine will produce intense gain, has very little to no liver impact, and will cause absolutely no estrogen related side effects.

Move beyond the pro-hormones of yesterday, and step into the future of Designer Steroids with Dimethazine. Consume 1-3 capsules, evenly spaced throughout the day. Do not use Dimethazine for longer than 6 weeks. Immediately begin PCT dosing protocol upon finishing Dimethazine. Wait at least 90 days before running Dimethazine again. 

Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration. This product should only be used by healthy adults at least 21 years old. Do not use if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems or high blood pressure. 

*Do not drink alcohol while using this product.* *Advanced Cycle Support Rx* should always be used along with Cyanostane Rx. Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.


----------



## fit4life (Mar 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Began a cycle of *IronMagLabs Cyanostane Rx* this morning.
> 
> *Cyanostane Rx 8 WEEK CYCLE*
> 
> ...


Nice line up of supplements CJ. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> *I'm healing fast* Curt



Excellent news.



fit4life said:


> Nice line up of supplements CJ. *Enjoy!!!*



Will do.

If I have _half _the results of my runs with Super-DMZ Rx I'll be very happy.


----------



## squigader (Mar 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let us know the results of the run!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^^ Of course.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 3, 2012)

well, I am with some good news. I got a workout buddy.  Can I ask you your intellect about how and what to do with one???

I will look forward to more vids from you soon, to show her them.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> well, I am with some good news. I got a workout buddy.  Can I ask you your intellect about how and what to do with one???
> 
> I will look forward to more vids from you soon, to show her them.



If you have a workout partner whose schedule matches yours then you can...


motivate each other, 
do forced reps at the end of a few compound sets per body part, 
keep each other accountable to show up at the gym,
watch each other to ensure you're performing movements with the proper form, and
generally encourage each other.
Anyone else like to add to that list?

Not ready for any vids, but am participating in a "*Fatloss Challenge*" here on the boards. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## squigader (Mar 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> [*]motivate each other,
> [*]do forced reps at the end of a few compound sets per body part,
> [*]keep each other accountable to show up at the gym,
> [*]watch each other to ensure you're performing movements with the proper form, and
> ...



Not to mention spotting each other for the heavy compound lifts (and by spotting, I mean helping you if the bar is falling and safety, not helping you do the reps [which should only be the forced reps, the last few])!

A great partner is awesome, value them while you have them! Being a form checker and motivation are the best parts.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2012)

Duh. 

How could I forget the act of spotting someone. 

Thanks, Squig!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2012)

How's things Curt, hope all is well?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


> If you have a workout partner whose schedule matches yours then you can...



Don't forget common or at goals in common. I spent a couple years with my initial workout partner lifting what he did instead of trying to continually improve on my previous lifts. Well that and he liked all machines while I prefer free weights but at that time never knew any better. 




Curt James said:


> motivate each other, *(Ties to my comment above, totally agree)*
> do forced reps at the end of a few compound sets per body part, *(Some days I wish I had a training partner for this/spots to push past that boundry)*
> keep each other accountable to show up at the gym, *(that's what I like to pretend that people on this web site hold us accountable. )*
> watch each other to ensure you're performing movements with the proper form, and *(Make sure you still research, nothing as dangerous as broscience, but for the most part totally true)*
> generally encourage each other.



In my opinion I feel that when your getting ramped up or used to hitting the gym a training partner is awesome as you have somebody else that holds you accountable, I always felt like I was messing up his workout if I skipped out so that extra little bit of pressure made me never miss. 

Unfortunately I've gotten so into my programs now that I wouldn't enjoy a full time training partner, every once in a while it would be cool but not full time.

How's are you doing on your contests Curt?


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 10, 2012)

Curt,

Question:

Which is better for dietary needs, a female or a male? Routines included as my new director as well.  The prices, I will compare to both, but one is my trainer for exercises.  if I hire her, she will be the dietary and supplements section both will throw in routines. She competes, I have to wait to hear if he does.  PS. He looks like it!

I opened the door with AAS, so any body looking for a nice political and media fight...come on in, as I mentioned the door is open 

now back to honey, Curt whatcha' thinking?!


----------



## Burr (Mar 10, 2012)

If you were a male I would pick on you!!!
The door is wide open.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How's things Curt, hope all is well?



Thanks, Dave. All is fairly good here. Hectic with school and two part-time jobs but I still find time for online hours.  Should spend this time in the gym or sleeping. lol



omerta2010 said:


> I always felt like I was messing up his workout if I skipped out so that extra little bit of pressure made me never miss. (snip)
> 
> How's are you doing on your contests Curt?



I've rarely had a workout partner but I share your attitude about no skipping when there's someone at the gym waiting for me or expecting me to be there.



Nightowl said:


> Which is better for dietary needs, a female or a male? Routines included as my new director as well.  The prices, I will compare to both, but one is my trainer for exercises.  if I hire her, she will be the dietary and supplements section both will throw in routines. She competes, I have to wait to hear if he does.  PS. He looks like it! (snip)
> 
> Curt whatcha' thinking?!



Myself? I'd pick the one who looked the best regardless of gender. Who wants an out of shape trainer. They may know a lot but if they don't look the part then my confidence in them will be zero.

Hope you're doing well! 



Burr said:


> If you were a male I would pick on you!!!
> The door is wide open.



Hey, you rascal! Your Mrs. is looking over your shoulder!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 10, 2012)

Welp, waiting on Mr. Man one, but the other is into competitions and works with pros and beyond, so she is covered.  

The boot camp for Mr. Mr. is a another issue, so let's see what time has in store.  All is well, especially school. I like this, and feel more and more is okay


----------



## Burr (Mar 11, 2012)

Curt, wife said I can look and tease all I want, keeps my battery charged!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Question:
> Which is better for dietary needs, a female or a male? Routines included as my new director as well.  The prices, I will compare to both, but one is my trainer for exercises.  if I hire her, she will be the dietary and supplements section both will throw in routines. She competes, I have to wait to hear if he does.  PS. He looks like it!



One other thing you need to consider is which sex would be be able to take the most criticism from when/if you don't follow the plan and they need to get on you about it. 

If you can deal with being told what to do from a female then I'd lean a little more in that direction simply because if she's doing your diet as well she'll be a bit more understanding about "hormones" and female things since she's experienced them. 

Just my $.02

Curt, get to the gym lately?  

j/k don't work so hard and have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing like having a good training partner for motivation!


----------



## Burr (Mar 11, 2012)

My problem over here is I can't find anyone who wants to work hard. I think it was the same in the USA, most people in the gym are wasting their time.
   Most of the people I watch have no idea what they are doing and if you try to help they go right back to what they were doing. And I carry the training book in my bag so I can be sure I do it right and a printed workout routine in my hand.

Most people in the gym are a waste!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nothing like having a good training partner for motivation!


 
So is it time for a road trip out here. 

My new gym is like a playground since as early as I go there is usually 1 maybe at most 2 other people working out. A couple weeks ago, of the 4 days other than the girl at the front desk I saw 1 person. 

It's like having my own home gym except I pay every month but at the same time they clean it for me.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 14, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> All is well, especially school. I like this, and feel more and more is okay



Awesome! 



Burr said:


> Curt, wife said I can look and tease all I want, keeps my battery charged!!!







omerta2010 said:


> Curt, get to the gym lately?
> 
> j/k don't work so hard and have a great weekend.



Was at the gym the last three days. Started a new split. Will post up ASAP.

Three paychecks means more money for IronMagLabs supplements! 

Also just picked up a copy of something called "MuscleMag Presents World's Best Workouts" by Robert Kennedy and the Spring 2012 issue of "Fitness & Physique" magazine.

On a sad note, MuscleMag International publisher Robert Kennedy is reported to be in serious trouble suffering from some form of cancer. Apparently it doesn't look good. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Nothing like having a good training partner for motivation!



^^^^ Just haven't been able to make this work.



Burr said:


> My problem over here is I can't find anyone who wants to work hard.



Fwiw, it would seem to be very unlikely to find someone in the same power range. The poor ****** would be changing plates every set. Or _I'd_ be changing plates every set!  



omerta2010 said:


> So is it time for a road trip out here.
> 
> My new gym is like a playground since as early as I go there is usually 1 maybe at most 2 other people working out. A couple weeks ago, of the 4 days other than the girl at the front desk I saw 1 person.
> 
> It's like having my own home gym except I pay every month but at the same time they clean it for me.



Save on your water bill. Take your daily dump at the gym.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2012)

i've only had one lifting partner that we didnt have to change a shit load of plates, it was nice. i also liked having one that was stronger than me, but that was only once haha


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 16, 2012)

thought of you yesterday,

was busy with my friend for homework, afterwards thinking how you kept the peace here.  Smart move it was going to turn very ugly.  
Any way  still sick and thank you for all the suggestions for my workout partner,she called this morning at 7:18 am, a bit later then 6:30 am but I was sick and had to bail.

Today is getting my homework done not too funny, having to look from the outside in formed by LE towards then the court's usage of interviews and questionings.  Trust the weather is better for you then here in rainy Nor Cal.
had some bad news about mental illness patients...their heading our news on all the forms of media mediums. Had Boys Town gang out and about yesterday, boy those kids can be a handful!  Tell me about yours sometime, you have me interested with your affliation with school or edu department. PMif you have some time. 

Talk soon, love to you buddy!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 16, 2012)

Have a great weekend Curt!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> So is it time for a road trip out here.


  You are always welcome in Philly too.  All I know is that workout would NOT be a deadlift day!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2012)

*NOTE: All posts are for entertainment. Consult a doctor before using any medication.*

*DISCLAIMER: 
All health, fitness, diet, nutrition & supplement information presented on IronMagazineForums.com's pages is intended as an educational resource and is not intended as a substitute for proper medical advice. We do not condone the use of anabolic steroids (AAS), all information about AAS is for educational and entertainment purposes only. Consult your physician or health care professional before performing any of the exercises, or following any diet, nutrition or supplement advice described on this website. As well as any exercise technique or regimen, diet, supplement, etc., particularly if you are pregnant or nursing, or if you are elderly or have chronic or recurring medical conditions. Discontinue any exercise that causes you pain or severe discomfort and consult a medical expert. The statements made about products have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration (U.S.). They are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any condition or disease. Please consult with your own physician or health care practitioner regarding the suggestions and recommendations made at IronMagazineForums.com. Neither the author of the information, nor the producer, nor distributors of such information make any warranty of any kind in regard to the content of the information presented on this website. Except as specifically stated on this site, neither IronMagazineForums.com, nor any of its authors or other representatives will be liable for damages arising out of, or in connection with the use of this site. This is a comprehensive limitation of liability that applies to all damages of any kind, including (without limitation) compensatory, direct, indirect or consequential damages, loss of data, income or profit, loss of or damage to property and claims of third parties. Sponsors pay for advertising space, we have no affiliation with the companies that have banners displayed on our websites. Please be advised it is your responsibility to check the laws that govern your country, state, or province in regards to items offered by some companies you may read about on this site. *


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

Squats then?  We'd have to invite Curt, Juggernaut, and X as well since I don't think you're all really that far away over there on the east coast. 

 someday


----------



## Burr (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's a good question!

As Satchel Paige once said, "How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?"

I would be about 45. I don't even know how a 70 years old should act/feel! I am to busy doing to think about how I feel!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 24, 2012)

that is fine with me, that is what truly makes you so unique.  Been trying to rid this throat thingy...will get it together soon.  The rain is kicking the cold here in sunny (ha) CA.

how is it there?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been in the gym and sticking to keto (with my weekly cheat meal), but have been neglecting this journal. 



omerta2010 said:


> Squats then?  We'd have to invite Curt, Juggernaut, and X as well since I don't think you're all really that far away over there on the east coast.
> 
> someday



I've never been big on training partners, but it would be great to meet up with IronMagazine people.



Burr said:


> Here's a good question!
> 
> As Satchel Paige once said, *"How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?"*
> 
> I would be about 45. I don't even know how a 70 years old should act/feel! I am to busy doing to think about how I feel!



I feel good. No aches and pains recently and lifting is without issue or complaint. 



Nightowl said:


> that is fine with me, that is what truly makes you so unique.  Been trying to rid this throat thingy...will get it together soon.  The rain is kicking the cold here in sunny (ha) CA.
> 
> how is it there?



Weather here is cool but comfortable. Was raining lightly earlier. Sunny now! Hope you're feeling 100%, Nightowl.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 4, 2012)

An update on Curt's journal, sort of. My day is now complete.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I've never been big on training partners, but it would be great to meet up with IronMagazine people.



Me either but I'd make an exception for a get together like this as it would be great and alot of fun. 

Plus the post workout dinner I have to beleive would be epic. 

Glad your sticking to your diet and gym.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> An update on Curt's journal, *sort of.* My day is now complete.



heh I might start including actual workouts. 



omerta2010 said:


> Me either but I'd make an exception for a get together like this as it would be great and alot of fun.
> 
> *Plus the post workout dinner I have to beleive would be epic. *
> 
> Glad your sticking to your diet and gym.



That is the part that I'd really enjoy!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the current plan.*

5 Day Training Split*

Day - Bodypart
1 - Back & Biceps
2 - Chest & Triceps
3 - Legs
4 - Shoulders & Abs
5 - Cardio or Day Off

At the end of the 5 day rotation start back at day 1.

*Day 1 - Back & Biceps*

*Back*
Pulldowns 3 sets - 1 minute rest
Deadlift 5 X 12, 10, 8, 6, 5 - :45 
DB rows 4 X 15, 12, 10, 8 - :45
Seated cable rows 4 X 12, 12, 10, 8 - :45

*Biceps*
Barbell curls 3 X 12, 10, 8 - 1 minute rest
Hammer curls 4 X 15, 8, 8, 8 - :35
Concentration cable curls - :35

*Day 2 - Chest & Triceps
*
*Chest*
Pushups 2 X 10-20 bodyweight - 1 minute rest
DB bench 5 X 15, 12, 10, 8, 8 - 1 1/2 minute rest
Machine flyes 4 X 15, 12, 12, 10 - :45
Incline db bench 4 X 12, 10, 8, 6 - :45
Decline db flyes 3 X 10 - :45

*Triceps*
Lying triceps extensions 4 X 15, 12, 10, 8 - 1 minute rest
Single arm cable kickback 3 X 12, 10, 10 - :45
Rope extension 3 X 10, 15, 20 - :45

*Day 3 - Legs
*
*Legs*
Leg extensions 4 X 15 - 1 minute rest
Icarian leg sled (horizontal hack) 5 X 15, 15, 10, 10, 8 - 1 1/2 minute rest
Leg press 3 X 8 - 2 minute rest
Calf raises 3 X 15 - :45
Stiff leg deadlifts 3 X 15, 12, 10 - 1 minute
Lying leg curl 3 X 12, 12, 10 - :45
Walking lunges 3 X 24 total steps - 1 1/2 minute

*Day 4 - Shoulders & Abs*

*Shoulders*
Barbell press 5 X 15, 10, 10, 8, 6 - 1 1/2 minute rest
One arm db press 2 X 15 - :40
Machine lateral raise 3 X 12, 10, 8 - :40
Seated db rear lateral raise 3 X 12, 10, 8 - :40
Barbell upright row 4 X 12, 10, 8, 8 - 1 minute
Barbell shrugs 4 X 12 - 1 minute

*Abs*
Hanging knee raise 4 X 10-20 - :40
Crunches 4 X 10-20 - :40

*Day 5 - Cardio or Day Off
*
*Meal Plan: Keto
*
Focusing on salmon, eggs, peanut butter, salads of lettuce and spinach, and ye olde Double Stacks courtesy of the local Wendy's. Occasional Ribeye at Ruby Tuesday and orange roughy at the Carlisle Diner. Black coffee and zero-calorie drinks as well as a healthy number of zero-carb protein shakes.​


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 4, 2012)

you've made me bite my lip and say...Damn, now that is indeed a great workout.

Sure to hit the gym, sometime this week. The house stuff has started, so been with too little time. Sick world! lol

BEST TO YOU CURT!


----------



## fit4life (Apr 4, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Began a cycle of *IronMagLabs Cyanostane Rx* this morning.
> 
> *Cyanostane Rx 8 WEEK CYCLE*
> 
> ...


Hey Curt how is the line-up of IronMags 
Labs supplements treating you? Well i will check in to see how you like them and see how your training is going, keep on keeping on bro


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> you've made me bite my lip and say...Damn, now that is indeed a great workout.
> 
> Sure to hit the gym, sometime this week. *The house stuff has started, so been with too little time. *Sick world! lol
> 
> *BEST TO YOU *CURT!



Hope that the house stuff is all according to plan. Best to you as well!



titan said:


> Hey Curt how is the line-up of IronMagLabs supplements treating you? Well i will check in to see how you like them and see how your training is going, keep on keeping on bro



All good, titan! Thanks for the visit.

Tonight was legs.

*April 4, 2012 *

Leg extensions 70, 90, 110 X 15 reps
Icarian leg sled (horizontal hack) 200 X 15, 220 X 15, 240 X 15, 260 X 15, 280 X 15
Leg press 270 X 12, 360 X 10, 450 X 8
Seated calf raises 45 X 20, 90 X 12, 45 X 20
Lying leg curl 120 X 12, 130 X 12, 140 X 10, 150 X 8


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2012)

*April 7, 2012*

Pulldowns 110 X 12, 120 X 10, 10, 10
Deadlift 135 X 12, 185 X 10, 205 X 8, 225 X 6
Barbell row machine (plate-loading) 35# X 12, 45 X 10, 55 X 8, 8
Barbell curl 60 X 10, 70 X 10, 10


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2012)

*April 10, 2012*

Dumbbell benches 50's X 10, 55's X 8, 60's X 8, 70's X 5, 4
Machine flyes 70 X 12, 12, 80 X 12, 90 X 12
Incline dumbbell benches 50's X 8, 8


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2012)

Legs next!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2012)

Keeping your workouts short and sweet I see.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, they're _supposed_ to be longer, but I've been getting to the gym later than needed to get it all done.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2012)

i hate gyms that close early.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I don't hate this gym but 10 p.m. isn't enough. Otoh, if it was 11 p.m. I'd just show up at 10 p.m. instead of _9 p.m. _and be in the same position. lol


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2012)

*April 12, 2012*

Leg extensions 90 X 15, 100 X 15, 120 X 15, 130 X 15
Leg sled Icarian machine 200 X 15, 220 X 15, 240 X 15, 260 X 15, 280 X 15
Leg press 290 X 10, 380 X 8, 470 X 6


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *April 12, 2012*
> 
> Leg extensions 90 X 15, 100 X 15, 120 X 15, 130 X 15
> *Leg sled Icarian machine* 200 X 15, 220 X 15, 240 X 15, 260 X 15, 280 X 15
> Leg press 290 X 10, 380 X 8, 470 X 6



This definitely ain't me, but it's the machine mentioned above. 280 might be a _third _of the stack.

Icarian Machine Squat StackX9 - YouTube


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice leg day Curt, had one yesterday myself.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Curt, are you taking a break from squats? Im still crap at them but persisting!

Watched 'Senna' today too, have you seen it yet? Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Burr (Apr 16, 2012)

Where is The Wimp?
He hasn't posted in four days


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Nice leg day Curt, had one yesterday myself.



Excellent! 



davegmb said:


> Hey Curt, are you taking a break from squats? Im still crap at them but persisting!
> 
> Watched 'Senna' today too, have you seen it yet? Really enjoyed it.



Yes on the squats break. Doing that Icarian slide thing and leg presses for a bit. But I am doing deads again which lessens my guilty feelings. lol 

Kudos to you for persisting! 



Burr said:


> Where is The Wimp?
> He hasn't posted in four days



Oh, I've posted! lol 

How are the Sousa Days? Man, I would love to have a workout with you, Burr. 

Here's an abbreviated look at what I did today:

April 2012 Workout - YouTube


----------



## x~factor (Apr 19, 2012)

^Talk about strict form!


----------



## Burr (Apr 19, 2012)

x~factor said:


> ^Talk about strict form!



He knows we are all watching!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2012)

x~factor said:


> ^Talk about strict form!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strict form or _ridiculously light weights? _ 

lol And, _yes_, those _YouTube sets_ were the strictest of the workout!


----------



## Burr (Apr 20, 2012)

I am going to check the book on those dead lifts before I say anythings!!!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

going to start keeping up on Journals again!


----------



## Burr (Apr 20, 2012)

[h=1]April 20, 2012 Workout[/h]Hey guy, you're looking good on the bench.

You do a good job Curt and use good form moving some Iron!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2012)

Burr said:


> I am going to check the book on those dead lifts before I say anythings!!!



That set was with 225. Did 245 the next set. Back is feeling good after having been in serious pain not too long ago. Going to inch my way back up to 315. Barring injury I'd love to match my 20something max of 365.

A MAN CAN DREAM!



jagbender said:


> going to start keeping up on Journals again!



Life has a nasty habit of getting in the way, brother. _Or..._ 

*TOO MUCH INTERWEBZ AND NOT ENUFF TIME!*



Burr said:


> *April 20, 2012 Workout*
> 
> Hey guy, you're looking good on the bench.
> 
> You do a good job Curt and use good form moving some Iron!



haHA  Yes, Sir! Thank you, Burr.

Of course, that was just a buck fifty-five, _so..._

April 20, 2012 Workout - YouTube


----------



## Burr (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr. Curt, just how old are you? I'm 70 and getting better!

You are pushing a lot of weight around and that's good.

I have wrote two workouts, a Machine Full Body 5x10 and a Free Weight Full Body 5x5. This way if I miss a day it's OK and I am just trying to stay big and hard anyway.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2012)

Burr said:


> Mr. Curt, just how old are you? I'm 70 and getting better!


It's nice to see someone on here actually older then me on here!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

Burr said:


> Mr. Curt, just how old are you? I'm 70 and getting better!
> 
> You are pushing a lot of weight around and that's good.
> 
> I have wrote two workouts, a Machine Full Body 5x10 and a Free Weight Full Body 5x5. This way if I miss a day it's OK and I am just trying to stay big and hard anyway.



You have 20 years on me, good sir. I'll hit the half century mark this coming August. A heartbeat away!

Always good to hear from you, Burr. You're a tribute to staying active for a lifetime -- smashing the weights and pedaling your bike for miles. 



JerseyDevil said:


> It's nice to see someone on here actually older then me on here!!



Hey, JD. How old are you again?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

April 21, 2012 Workout - YouTube


----------



## Burr (Apr 21, 2012)

Curt, the best thing is it looks like you are back in the gym full time! That's good.

You back to one job? You taking it a little easy on yourself?

We think of you!!


----------



## Burr (Apr 21, 2012)

Question, How did I lose most of my Rep Points??

How about them NYY, from 9-0 to 15-9 in three ends.

All the way the NYY way.

Them Dodgers ain't doing to bad!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

Burr said:


> Curt, the best thing is it looks like you are back in the gym full time! That's good.
> 
> *You back to one job?* You taking it a little easy on yourself?
> 
> We think of you!!



Still working three, but it's not uncomfortable at all. I have my full-time job as an elementary school art teacher. My Sunday job is just five hourse, 12 to 5 p.m. at a comic book store as a clerk. And my part-time job during the week is an after school program which runs Monday through Thursday from 3 p.m. to 5 p.m., math, English, and computers. That program takes place in my classroom, so there's zero commute time. It does make for a longer day, but it's not as stressful as it might sound.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

Burr said:


> Question, How did I lose most of my Rep Points??
> 
> How about them NYY, from 9-0 to 15-9 in three ends.
> 
> ...



Not sure what you mean about losing rep points. 

And, unfortunately, I know NOTHING about baseball.

Did find this clip from a few days ago. Every sports fan _regardless of their knowledge of the sport_ can appreciate a triple play!

TRIPLE PLAY!!! 4/15/12: A.J. Ellis starts a rare triple play against the Padres [Padres vs Dodgers] - YouTube


----------



## Burr (Apr 21, 2012)

As long as your happy pal!

All you guys should look at these, they are free. I take a course all the time, about an hour a day.

http://coursera.org/courses.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^That's the plan or goal. And "why not start posting now?"
> 
> Because I'm not in the gym now. I lost my motivation recently with work demands, the weather, [insert other excuses _here_].



Yet you are still here and having a great time talking about it. I really and truly believe you'll be here for a long time, make more impact towards others to come out and get there training.  I think of you from time to time and it helps me.  I appreciate that Curt, honestly.

I mention you from time to time to others.  Good Luck!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2012)

Curt you never said if you had seen the film Senna? About the Brazilian F1 driver who was dominant 80's/90's but died in a crash


----------



## Burr (Apr 22, 2012)

OWL, Curt is working out and posting pictures. He is doing good plus working all the time.

My Buddy, Mr. Do Good!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2012)

Burr said:


> As long as your happy pal!
> 
> All you guys should look at these, they are free. I take a course all the time, about an hour a day.
> 
> http://coursera.org/courses.



Good link! Thank you, Burr.



Nightowl said:


> Yet you are still here and having a great time talking about it. I really and truly believe you'll be here for a long time, make more impact towards others to come out and get there training.  I think of you from time to time and it helps me.  I appreciate that Curt, honestly.
> 
> I mention you from time to time to others.  Good Luck!



Oh,  Thank you very much for that, my friend! Very kind of you to say.



davegmb said:


> Curt you never said if you had seen the film Senna? About the Brazilian F1 driver who was dominant 80's/90's but died in a crash



Have never seen it.

(Googles)

Senna Trailer - YouTube



Burr said:


> OWL, Curt is working out and posting pictures. He is doing good plus working all the time.
> 
> My Buddy, *Mr. Do Good!!*



Do Good or _Do Right?_ 

Dudley Do-Right - YouTube


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like your definately keeping busy, and still hitting the gym which says alot.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2012)

April 23, 2012 Workout - YouTube


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for more of kind words for "Our Man Curt"


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2012)

^^^^  



Curt James said:


> Barring injury I'd love to match my 20something max of 365.



Got 305 lbs. for a triple during tonight's deadlifts.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGUwMeNAgj0


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 25, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Curls in da squat rack! - YouTube



"Ima paint those plates pink!!""

I actually LOL'd!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> "Ima paint those plates pink!!""
> 
> I actually LOL'd!!!!



haHA  Good!


----------



## Burr (Apr 26, 2012)

Wait a minute, wait a minute!!

Curt is going to start pushing "PINK" plates??

Shiiiiit!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

Burr said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute!!
> 
> Curt is going to start pushing "PINK" plates??
> 
> Shiiiiit!!



He's working his way up to the pinks Burr!!! LOL


----------



## Burr (Apr 26, 2012)

Next thing you know he'll be squatting alright, squatting to pee.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Curt-freaking-James! The young gun is still at it!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 27, 2012)

Burr said:


> Next thing you know he'll be squatting alright, squatting to pee.



I almost spit my coffee out!!! Burr, that is the funniest line ever!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Curt-freaking-James! The young gun is still at it!



Now you're trying to get Curt to send you penis pics, have you no shame Ben?? LOL


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Curls in da squat rack! - YouTube



I've termed those Squrls


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2012)

Burr said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute!!
> 
> Curt is going to start pushing "PINK" plates??
> 
> ...



Ha ha! _Comedians_, the lot of you! 



bigbenj said:


> Curt-freaking-James! The young gun is still at it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol NOT happening.



omerta2010 said:


> I've termed those Squrls



heh 

Workout tonight was brief at best. Some sets of dumbbell incline curls and Life Fitness triceps press machine work.

CRC - How to Use the Life Fitness Tricep Press Machine - YouTube

On the inclines, I got the 80's to my shoulders but then... _nuthin_.

How did Coleman _do _it? 

Bodybuilding - Ronnie Coleman Dumbell Bench Press - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na0VyU8olAs


----------



## davegmb (Apr 28, 2012)

I like the Coleman video where he's about to squat and screams something along the lines of "everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but nobody wants to lift no heavy ass weights"


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I like the Coleman video where he's about to squat and screams something along the lines of "everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but nobody wants to lift no heavy ass weights"



Ronnie Coleman Everybody want to be a bodybuilder - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

^^^^ 
LIGHT WEIGHT, BABY!


----------



## Burr (Apr 29, 2012)

TRUE WORDS DAVE

My Motto; You got to pay the price of personal sacrifice!!


----------



## Burr (Apr 30, 2012)

I am going to the hospital in a few minutes because I have had a small pain in my left arm for three days and my fingers are feeling a little funny and that is suppose to indicate a heart problem.
   I have insurance so I will go.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2012)

Burr said:


> I am going to the hospital in a few minutes because I have had a small pain in my left arm for three days and my fingers are feeling a little funny and that is suppose to indicate a heart problem.
> I have insurance so I will go.



Post up what the doctor says, my friend! Glad you have insurance.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 30, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Post up what the doctor says, my friend! Glad you have insurance.



Please keep us updated Burr.


----------



## Burr (Apr 30, 2012)

I am good as GOLD.

EKG was fine. Guess I am just getting old. BUT, better to be sure


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 1, 2012)

Burr said:


> I am good as GOLD.
> 
> EKG was fine. Guess I am just getting old. BUT, better to be sure



Glad you're ok Burr.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 1, 2012)

Should send in your curling in the squat rack vid.


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2012)

I asked the tech once what EKG stood for and she didnt know. I was like


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> I asked the tech once what EKG stood for and she didnt know. I was like



That's some scary stuff right there!!


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2012)

i felt bad. she was so embarrassed.


----------



## IronAddict (May 1, 2012)

SFW said:


> I asked the tech once what EKG stood for and she didnt know. I was like



Oh shit! 

Bet she was a flip.


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2012)

She was black.


----------



## Nightowl (May 1, 2012)

Burr,

I am glad you're okay, glad to hear it.

Curt, I will have to go hunting for some of your workout vids.


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2012)

Burr said:


> *I am good as GOLD.
> 
> EKG was fine. *Guess I am just getting old. BUT, better to be sure



Excellent news!


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Burr,
> 
> I am glad you're okay, glad to hear it.
> 
> *Curt, I will have to go hunting for some of your workout vids.*



No need to hunt. Here's the link...

*http://www.youtube.com/user/curtjames*

And the latest video. 

Squat 230 lbs. X 1 - YouTube

I'm starting a new program, one that includes heavy (for me) weights (85 percent of max) and a three sets of five reps approach.


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2012)

Fwiw, EKG stands for the German _Elektrokardiogramm.
_
*Electrocardiography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2012)

Nice squat big guy  You could have gotten a few more


----------



## Burr (May 11, 2012)

I'm still sick but not near as sick as I was.

I am taking it very easy!


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2012)

^^^^ Get well soon, brother.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

Nice squat..... looked too easy


----------



## Nightowl (May 11, 2012)

Good Morning  Curt,

I tried to access your link and got a 404. So, might you have another, if not then I will add you to my subscription on you tube....if you'd be so kind to send me your user name?


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Good Morning  Curt,
> 
> I tried to access your link and got a 404. So, might you have another, if not then I will add you to my subscription on you tube....if you'd be so kind to send me your user name?



 my YouTube user name is curtjames


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 11, 2012)

Burr said:


> I'm still sick but not near as sick as I was.
> 
> I am taking it very easy!



Take it slow and easy Burr, get better soon.


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2012)

*"How to Train for Your Body Type"* 
(from the February 2012 issue of "Pumped Magazine")

I'm just going to retype the ectomorph-specific info:

Ectomorphs are the bodies that benefit from "less is more" so weight workouts can't run them into the ground and they can't risk overtraining. A program such as Rippetoe training would, therefore, be the best choice.

In Rippetoe training, the principles center around basic workouts comprised of compound movements that include heavy weights (85  percent max) and keep rep and set schemes low on both ends. This workout type is able to pack on mass fast -- even on the most challenged of bodies.

Ectomorphs are that challenged group, and benefit from intensity, as long as it is backed off and supported by good recovery times and infrequency of training.

Three days a week is about all an ectomorph should train. The one body part per day, five days per week is something this type can try after time with Rippetoe's training. The main thing is for ectomorphic physiques to avoid too much isolative, single-joint work that can run them into the ground and reverse all the good work they would do in a routine such as the one below.

Sample Ripptoe pagination:

*Workouts A & B*

*Workout A*
3 X 5 Squats
3 X 5 Bench
1 X 5 Deads
2 X 8 Dips

*Workout B*
3 X 5 Leg press
3 X 5 Standing military press
3 X 5 DB rows
2 X 8 Chins

*Week 1*
Monday - Workout A
Wednesday - Workout B
Friday - Workout A

*Week 2*
Monday - Workout B
Wednesday - Workout A
Friday - Workout B


----------



## Burr (May 11, 2012)

Thank You Folk for the kind words.

Maybe I can do a easy machine workout Monday!!!


----------



## Nightowl (May 11, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Curt, as I am finishing up my assignments, and getting ready for finals; I will get to that account of yours sometime soon.  Thank you for the workout series, as my cycle is to start soon.  I have been pressed for time so only been on upper body with free weights with sets, even broke a sweat.  Shameful, but that is better then nothing.  You'd be shocked, I even passed up all that processed garbage at the grocery store, to make, "the Great Oz" my fine looking TV doctor happy.  (he's a honey) love DR. OZ.  

I have copied your new workout and will try this soon! chat soon~


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Thank you Mr. Curt, as I am finishing up my assignments, and getting ready for finals; I will get to that account of yours sometime soon.  Thank you for the workout series, as my cycle is to start soon.  I have been pressed for time so only been on upper body with free weights with sets, even broke a sweat.  Shameful, but that is better then nothing.  You'd be shocked, I even passed up all that processed garbage at the grocery store, to make, "the Great Oz" my fine looking TV doctor happy.  (he's a honey) love DR. OZ.
> 
> I have copied your new workout and will try this soon! chat soon~



Best wishes on your finals!


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

*Saturday, May 12, 2012
*
3 X 5 Leg press 180 X 10, 270 X 8, 360 X 5, 450 X 5, 540 X 5
3 X 5 Standing military press 45 X 10, 65 X 10, 95 X 5, 105 X 5, 115 X 4
3 X 5 Icarian T-bar rows 45 X 10, 70 X 8, 90 X 5, 100 X 5, 5
2 X 8 Chins (assisted machine) -100 X 10, -80 X 8, -60 X 8


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2012)

You on the full body workouts now?


----------



## x~factor (May 13, 2012)

Strong leg presses there, Curt.


----------



## Nightowl (May 13, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Best wishes on your finals!



thank you Curt. I am pretty much looking forward to this ending! It has been a roller coaster outside of this school semester, but it taught me that all in life is not fair, but to keep on striving. The video just by looking at the pix looks great. I am off shortly for my own workouts.  Partner is due in today as well.


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2012)

davegmb said:


> You on the full body workouts now?



Yes, going to get three workouts in each week as the goal.



Nightowl said:


> thank you Curt. I am pretty much looking forward to this ending! It has been a roller coaster outside of this school semester, but it taught me that all in life is not fair, but to *keep on striving.* The video just by looking at the pix looks great. I am off shortly for my own workouts.  Partner is due in today as well.



Great advice!

Hope your workout was productive, Nightowl.


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2012)

*May 16, 2012*

DB Benches 50 X 6, 60 X 5, 70 X 5, 5, 6 (failure)
Squats 135 X 5, 185 X 5, 195 X 5, 5, 5
Deads 135 X 5, 225 X 5, 275 X 1
Bench dips 2 X 15 bodyweight


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *May 16, 2012*
> 
> DB Benches 50 X 6, 60 X 5, 70 X 5, 5, 6 (failure)
> Squats 135 X 5, 185 X 5, 195 X 5, 5, 5
> ...



Nice session, 70's are no joke for sets. Keep going Curt, I'm following along!!


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

^^^^ lol Tweaked my right rotator cuff or something in there doing either those benches or overhead presses. Will do single arm db presses tonight.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ lol Tweaked my right rotator cuff or something in there doing either those benches or overhead presses. Will do single arm db presses tonight.



Be careful, I've had rotator issues for years and it sucks big time.


----------



## Burr (May 18, 2012)

DON'T DO OVER HEAD PRESSES

IT WILL MESS UP YOUR ROTOR CUP AS YOU FOUND OUT.

That info has been out for years, read and learn


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 18, 2012)

Burr said:


> DON'T DO OVER HEAD PRESSES
> 
> IT WILL MESS UP YOUR ROTOR CUP AS YOU FOUND OUT.
> 
> That info has been out for years, read and learn



I've never had issues with overhead pressing unless it was behind the head. Even 100 pounds causes pain for me, in front I have no issues.


----------



## fit4life (May 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear this CJ.  I have had some clients with possible rotator cuff issues and if i may suggest a couple ideas
1) rest and ice for any sprain apply ice 15-20 mins at least 2x's a day.
2)a sling maybe helpful to rest shoulder on but not for long joint will become stiff.
3)Anti inflammatory meds such as ibuprofen or naproxen may help decrease pain and swelling. 
4)problem persists get x-rays or possible mri.
Hopefully with rest of shoulder and NSAIDS will have you back in the weight room feeling healthy, wishing you a speedy recovery........


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

*Friday, May 18, 2012
*
Leg press 180, 270, 360 warmups, 450 X 6, 540 X 5, 3
T-bar rows (Icarian plate-loading machine) 45 X 10, 80 X 6, 110 X 6, 120 X 5 -- drop set 80 X 5
Seated one-arm dumbbell press 35# db X 10, 45 X 8, 55 X 3 -- drop set 45 X 5
Assisted chins -100 X 8, -60 X 8 -- drop set -30 X 1


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Be careful, I've had rotator issues for years and it sucks big time.



Thank you, Anabolic5150.

Just a twinge. I've had an MRI in the past and the doctor saw nothing. He said if the problem persisted they could "dig around in there".  I'll pass. lol

With rest, the issue passed.



Burr said:


> DON'T DO OVER HEAD PRESSES



Thanks, Burr.



titan said:


> Sorry to hear this CJ.  I have had some clients with possible rotator cuff issues and if i may suggest a couple ideas
> 1) rest and ice for any sprain apply ice 15-20 mins at least 2x's a day.
> 2)a sling maybe helpful to rest shoulder on but not for long joint will become stiff.
> 3)Anti inflammatory meds such as ibuprofen or naproxen may help decrease pain and swelling.
> ...



Thank you, titan. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Burr (May 18, 2012)

Check your personal email Curt


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

^^^^ Will do.

Push Iron and Turn Cranks, brother!


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

A story from tonight's workout. There's this genetic monster (who also happens to work hard as hell) at the gym. Has all the reason to be an arrogant prick but is the exact opposite -- very personable, approachable. He's a salesperson by trade and that occupation definitely seems to be perfectly suited for him.

When I walked in the gym he was finishing a set of squats with 315. He said hello and I walked back to the squat rack and started stripping plates off the opposite side of the rack. Long story even longer he asks if he can work in on leg press (my first exercise of the night).

Here's the funny part. He matches every set but is doing them _one-leg_ leg presses versus my reps with two legs _plus _he's taking his knee to his neck/chest versus my 90-degree bend. lol (cries) 

And that was _after _doing deep squats with six plates. He's my height and frame (basically) but weighs 225 with what must be half the bodyfat percentage.  He mentioned his weight to a football player-looking friend who came back to the leg press station to talk a bit.

I told them they both make me want to just go home and knit.


----------



## Nightowl (May 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Yes, going to get three workouts in each week as the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Curt, it was indeed  a two day in a row great one.  She then told me of her past addiction to the gym and that her day would consist of 6 to 8 hours worth of workouts  Her quads, do tell the story!  I was so sore for two days in the abs, that I went on to do only bi and tri's.  I have been walking everyday if not only for 10 minutes.  Thank you again, and I will put you on subscribe for yt.
thanks!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 18, 2012)

Sounds like motivation right there to me Curt.  Sometimes being male, our egos can get the best of us if not controlled.  But I don't see you being any kind of a show boat at all brother.

Watched your squat video, thanks for making them mobile accessible now.  If I can ask 1 question, do you feel comfortable with the width of that stance?  Im not judging at all, I promise.


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

^^^^ You think it's too narrow? I've never tried a wider stance. Big fan of Jon Kuc as a teen.


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

John Kuc is one of the very best powerlifters of all time. He competed successfully in the 1970's and 1980's, first at superheavy, later at 242. The pinnacle of his career would have to be the 1980 worlds, where he squatted 832, benched 507, and deadlifted 870, setting an IPF record at 242 that still stands today, going on thirty years later. 

Here's his diet, from his book, *John Kuc Speaks on Powerlifting* 

*Gain Weight Diet - used this diet to go from 242 to 330*
Breakfast - 8 eggs, quart whole milk, 6 pieces toast, peanut butter and jam, 2 bananas, 2 apples, 1 orange
Lunch-12 ounces cottage cheese, pint whole milk, 2 apples, 2 bananas
Dinner - 1 lb any meat, pint whole milk, 1 lb. fresh or frozen vegetables, 2 apples
Night Time Meal - 30g protein supplement, pint whole milk, 8-12 5" pancakes OR 6 pieces french toast with syrup, 2 apples
approx 5500 calories, 400g protein

*Lose Weight Diet - used to reduce from 330 to 242*
Breakfast - 4 eggs, throw out 2 yolks, pint skim milk, 1 apple, 1 banana, pint water
Lunch - 8 oz. ground beef, pint skim milk, apple, banana, pint water
Dinner - 4 oz. chicken or beef, 8 oz. fresh or frozen vegetables, apple, pint water
Night time meal - 10g protein supplement, pint skim milk, apple, pint water
2000 calories, 160g protein

*Diet from 1974 on - maintenance at 242*
Breakfast - 5 eggs, throw out 2 yolks, 4 slices wheat toast, pint skim milk, banana, apple, peach, orange
Lunch - can tuna in oil, quart water, banana, apple, peach or pear
Dinner - 8 oz. poultry or fish, quart water, 8 oz. vegetable, apple, banana, salad
Night Time Meal - pint skim milk, 1 oz. pure bran, 15g protein supplement, pint water
2700 calories, 160g protein

*Daily Vitamin and Mineral Intake*
3g vitamin C, 2 tablets of High Protein, B complex, 200 IU vitamin E, 4g bone meal, 4g alphalfa, 1 high potency multivitamin tablet

From *John Kuc Speaks: Diet -*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 18, 2012)

my left shoulder is completely destroyed

the right is not far behind

neutral grip presses are the best option to safegaurd your fragile shoulder joints...it is a marvel of engineering...but delicate


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my left shoulder is completely destroyed
> 
> the right is not far behind
> 
> *neutral grip presses are the best option to safeguard your fragile shoulder joints...*



3 sets of 5 reps also needs proper warm-up. Something I skipped.

Plus I haven't been doing my rotator exercises at all. 

Good advice, KOS. 

Used neutral grip on my db benches the last time I tweaked my shoulder. I have full range of motion, so things should be okay if I baby it a bit.

Exercises, Workouts and Training Videos - Shoulders - Seated Military Press - Neutral Grip - YouTube

Ava! ^^^^

Military Press (Neutral-Grip) - YouTube


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2012)

personally i prefer a narrow stance, its easier on my knees and hips


----------



## Burr (May 19, 2012)

Hope you will/have read:::
   Spark, J.J. Ratey
   Body for Life, B. Phillip, M. D'Orso
   Abs Diet, David Zinczenko 										 									 									,  								 									 										Ted Spiker 										 									 									 								 							 						 					

Better read'em while you're young so you can be Big, Mean, Hard and Good Looking like Me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

PreMier said:


> personally i prefer a narrow stance, its easier on my knees and hips


For me, some days narrow is more comfortable, and then other days a wide stance is


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2012)

*May 22, 2012
*
Squats 135 X 6, 155 X 6, 195 X 5, 5, 5
One-arm Life Fitness chest press 70 X 7, 80 X 5, 5, 5
Deads 135 X 6, 225 X 6, 275 X 2
One-arm Life Fitness triceps press 50 X 10, 70 X 8, 90 X 8


----------



## Burr (May 23, 2012)

Curt, think about dropping the weight and using both arms for a few weeks until the shoulder comes back!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

nice deadlifts curt! 300 in no time


----------



## Burr (May 24, 2012)

The Real Dogs

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2012)

Nice deads Curt.  As long as no back discomfort, focus on those...... One of the best movements ever!


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2012)

Burr said:


> Curt, think about dropping the weight and using both arms for a few weeks until the shoulder comes back!!!



Appreciate the suggestion, Burr, but I'm going to go for total rest on that side... at least for the pressing movements.



PreMier said:


> nice deadlifts curt! 300 in no time



Thanks for the encouragement, brother.



Burr said:


> The Real Dogs
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com



Pretty cool idea. The guy is promoting an alternative to dog fighting.



JerseyDevil said:


> Nice deads Curt.  As long as no back discomfort, focus on those...... One of the best movements ever!



Thank you, JD.

And no pain in my squats or my deads so far.

(crosses fingers)


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 24, 2012)

Solid session Curt, how's the shoulder?


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2012)

^^^^ Shoulder is much better, but I'm babying it a bit.*

May 24, 2012*

Leg press 180 X 8, 270 X 8, 360 X 6, 450 X 5, 540 X 5, 630 X 4
T-bar rows 45 X 8, 80 X 6, 110 X 5, 5, 5
Seated one-arm db press 35 X 8, 45 X 6, 50 X 5
Knee raises and crunches 3 sets of 15 each


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *May 24, 2012*
> 
> Leg press 180 X 8, 270 X 8, 360 X 6, 450 X 5, 540 X 5, 630 X 4
> T-bar rows 45 X 8, 80 X 6, 110 X 5, 5, 5
> ...



630x4, nice Curt!!!!! That was one leg at a time right?? LOL


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2012)

^^^^ lol Don't I wish. 

Not especially deep but _respectable_, imo. Was nervous about adding that extra 90 lbs.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ lol Don't I wish.
> 
> Not especially deep but _respectable_, imo. Was nervous about adding that extra 90 lbs.



That is a huge jump, nice numbers for real.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2012)

^^^^ Could be a... _pharmaceutical psychological response. _I started a *Halo Extreme* cycle just days ago. Believe I'm highly influenced by just that psychological confidence of taking a serious supplement. The product couldn't have kicked in that quickly. Doing just two capsules per day while I've read again and again that three caps is the so-called sweet spot. 

We'll see what results I get. I've loved Super DMZ Rx and Cyanostane Rx was a solid supp as well.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Could be a... _pharmaceutical psychological response. _I started a *Halo Extreme* cycle just days ago. Believe I'm highly influenced by just that psychological confidence of taking a serious supplement. The product couldn't have kicked in that quickly. Doing just two capsules per day while I've read again and again that three caps is the so-called sweet spot.
> 
> We'll see what results I get. I've loved Super DMZ Rx and Cyanostane Rx was a solid supp as well.



Whatever the cause, a 90 pound jump is huge. I love SDMZ, need to try Halo and Osta soon as well. Getting ready to cruise on my TRT dose for a couple months, need all the help I can get.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 24, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Whatever the cause, a 90 pound jump is huge. I love SDMZ, need to try Halo and Osta soon as well. Getting ready to cruise on my TRT dose for a couple months, need all the help I can get.




I'm pretty eager to try the new DMZ formula to compare it to the old, as well as the Osta!!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

The weights are going up.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2012)

Always impressive leg press numbers!!!


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2012)

*May 26, 2012
*
Squats 135 X 6, 155 X 6, 200 X 5, 5, 6
One-arm Life Fitness chest press 70 X 10, 80 X 3, 70 X 4, 60 X 6
Deads 135 X 6, 225 X 6, 275 X 3

There was a 20something there benching 365 for reps. lol 

_Welp, ya work with what ya got._


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Whatever the cause, a 90 pound jump is huge. I love SDMZ, *need to try Halo and Osta soon as well.* Getting ready to cruise on my TRT dose for a couple months, need all the help I can get.



I'm taking two caps of *Halo Extreme* per day right now and will be taking *Osta Rx* in four weeks.



Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm pretty eager to try the new DMZ formula to compare it to the old, as well as the Osta!!



Should be good! 



omerta2010 said:


> The weights are going up.
> 
> Have a good weekend.



Thank you. You, too, omerta!



x~factor said:


> Always impressive leg press numbers!!!



I'll have to take a video next workout. Never confident with my depth, but it's not as bad as I've seen!


----------



## Nightowl (May 26, 2012)

Curt,

wow nice on the leg press, the numbers are great! I will be in the gym with workout buddy tomorrow. Looking forward to easing into the cusp warm ups again. Screwed them up something bad back through my tennis days.  freakin moon balls!  

Will press one leg at a time and try to increase my workouts this week. Will think of you!


----------



## Curt James (May 27, 2012)

^^^^ Was doing _two _leg leg presses and my knees are paying for them now. lol

Have a great week!


----------



## Curt James (May 27, 2012)

Started a cycle of *Halo Extreme *recently. Showing strength gains already. 







Weight was 204.2 lbs. wearing a t-shirt and heavyiron-worthy jeans shorts. 

BP was 125 over 82 earlier tonight.


----------



## SFW (May 27, 2012)

Gears!

Whatcha dosing it at??


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 28, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 28, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day Curt!!


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2012)

SFW said:


> Gears!
> 
> Whatcha dosing it at??



Two capsules per day. One bottle is enough for two caps e/d for four weeks with a few caps left over. I've read several times that three caps is the "sweet spot".


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Happy Memorial Day!!!!



Same to you, good sir!


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Happy Memorial Day Curt!!



Thank you. Hope yours is a good one!


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2012)

*Wednesday, May 30, 2012*

Leg press 180 X 12, 270 X 10, 360 X 6, 450 X 5, 540 X 5, *630 X 6*
T-bar rows 45 X 8, 90 X 6, 120 X 5, 5, 5
Rotator work (interior reps and exterior reps) 3 X 12 
Standing military press 70 X 12, 80 X 10, 90 X 6, 95 X 5, 5

Leg press, 630 lbs. X 6 reps - YouTube


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 30, 2012)

Nice leg press numbers, how's the shoulder? Jacked my right one up today doing shoulder presses on the Smith. Not too happy but the wife says its probably just a strain.


----------



## Nightowl (May 30, 2012)

Curt,

My little one said, that is awesome!  I must agree with her on that.  Nice movement and form is there...how much... 630lbs!   Oh, I will have to take a pass on that, but I will let my workout buddy know this, she'll love it.  I cried at 270lb...knowing in months I will  be able to, if I practice. I may not be able to walk all that great though.LOL


----------



## Burr (Jun 2, 2012)

Curt, are you wrapping your knees when you do leg presses? I wrap and belt, I use to do 1400 plus my fat ass girl friend on top of the machine.

AH, life was great BUT always WRAP!! From the bottom outside over the top pulling the knee in!!!!

Have a Happy


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Nice leg press numbers, how's the shoulder? Jacked my right one up today doing shoulder presses on the Smith. Not too happy but the wife says its probably just a strain.



Shoulder's good, but I skipped rotator work today. Dumb. Hope your shoulder is just a strain.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> My little one said, that is awesome!  I must agree with her on that.  Nice movement and form is there...how much... 630lbs!   Oh, I will have to take a pass on that, but I will let my workout buddy know this, she'll love it.  I cried at 270lb...knowing in months I will  be able to, if I practice. I may not be able to walk all that great though.LOL



I'm sure slower form, deeper reps at 500 lbs. could work just as well or better. But it's fun to add plates!  Do you have a set of weights at home for your little one?  I have to buy a weight set for my nephews! I wish I still had my concrete set from Sears. What memories!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

Burr said:


> Curt, are you wrapping your knees when you do leg presses? I wrap and belt, I use to do 1400 plus my fat ass girl friend on top of the machine.
> 
> AH, life was great BUT always WRAP!! From the bottom outside over the top pulling the knee in!!!!
> 
> Have a Happy



Was watching YouTube vids of wrapping techniques today. Never have wrapped, but realize it's the best advice.

Have a Happy!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

*Saturday, June 2, 2012*

Squats 135 X 6, 155 X 6, 205 X 5, 5, 210 X 6
Incline db bench 45's X 8, 55's X 6, 65's X 5, 5 (very low incline)

That's it. Short and sweet. Was happy with the 210 lbs. on squats. Most weight I've done for reps in a very long time.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 2, 2012)

That Leg Press was crazy!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Shoulder's good, but I skipped rotator work today. Dumb. Hope your shoulder is just a strain.



Feels much better, doing my rotator work daily. At our age we have to take as much precaution as we can. We get hurt easier and heal much slower then those damn punk kids!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Saturday, June 2, 2012*
> 
> Squats 135 X 6, 155 X 6, 205 X 5, 5, 210 X 6
> Incline db bench 45's X 8, 55's X 6, 65's X 5, 5 (very low incline)
> ...



Nice, short session. Sometimes those are the ones that do the most for us.


----------



## Burr (Jun 3, 2012)

I lied, it was 845 pounds plus the "Fat Ass Girlfriend".

Sorry, didn't mean to lie (much)!

I "think" we only had #50 plates. If they had #100 in Golds then that what I used for the 1445 but it may have only been #50's

I just can't remember

Getting old. But I will Push Iron tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2012)

Heya Curt!    I gotta tell you, I'm TOTALLY addicted to this supplement. On my 2nd cycle and going to hit it again after 4 weeks off    LOVE THiS STUFF!     I notice it takes approx 2 weeks for me to get it totally into my system (I'm only taking 1 cap a day) but OMG   the strength is totally SWEET!    Just ordered another 4 bottles (for me and TOH) with the 20% off coupon..


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2012)

Burr said:


> I lied, it was 845 pounds plus the "Fat Ass Girlfriend".
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to lie (much)!
> 
> ...



I'm with you, brother. My memory is tapioca.



katt said:


> Heya Curt!    I gotta tell you, I'm TOTALLY addicted to this supplement. On my 2nd cycle and going to hit it again after 4 weeks off    LOVE THiS STUFF!     I notice it takes approx 2 weeks for me to get it totally into my system (I'm only taking 1 cap a day) but OMG   the strength is totally SWEET!    Just ordered another 4 bottles (for me and TOH) with the 20% off coupon..



I'm loving Halo Extreme, too. Will be running straight into using Osta Rx immediately following. Enjoy!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2012)

May try it after my contest to keep leans gains going.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2012)

^^^^ I'll be able to give you feedback, fwiw. Plus there are a ton of Osta Rx journals out there. 

How's your contest prep going?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ I'll be able to give you feedback, fwiw. Plus there are a ton of Osta Rx journals out there.
> 
> How's your contest prep going?



Prep is just about finished. I did my higher carb load on Sunday and was amazed at how good I looked. Then the tapering of carbs hit and just went very well. I am thinking of food on an hourly basis, but above all else, I'm exhausted. I have two more days of light circuit training+cardio, finishing touches on my posing, and just coast into Saturday with no sleep and a sticky, gross and 2 day non-showered tan. Do the show, and eat like a man in his last day on death row after the show


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2012)

i remember how much shit my best friend ate, and pedialite he drank the evening after his show haha


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2012)

I've gone off the deep end in the past, but I'm older and somewhat smarter. I just want to enjoy food. Not puke.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 5, 2012*

Leg press 180 X 10, 270 X 10, 360 X 6, 450 X 5, 540 X 5, 650 X 4
Icarian T-bar row 90 X 8, 120 X 5, 5, 5
Rotator work (in and out) 3 X 5 with light weight/cable
Standing military press 70 X 8, 80 X 8, 90 X 8, 100 X 5, 5, 5


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Prep is just about finished. I did my higher carb load on Sunday and was amazed at how good I looked. Then the tapering of carbs hit and just went very well. I am thinking of food on an hourly basis, but above all else, I'm exhausted. I have two more days of light circuit training+cardio, finishing touches on my posing, *and just coast into Saturday with no sleep and a sticky, gross and 2 day non-showered tan. *Do the show, and eat like a man in his last day on death row after the show



Best wishes on your show, juggernaut!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

*Saturday, June 9, 2012*

Squat 135 X 6, 185 X 5, 215 X 5, 5, 3
DB bench 45's X 8, 55's X 5, 65's X 5, 70's X 4


----------



## x~factor (Jun 9, 2012)

^ short and sweet.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^^ Too many of those, though. lol Gotta get in a serious sessions. I ran out of time (procrastinator) and dropped deadlifts and something else.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

On a good note, I am increasing in strength. Had worried over a 230 single a few weeks ago but got 215 for sets of 5 today.

Maybe that's an equivalent, but I definitely feel more confident with that weight.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^ you talking about squats? 

I just recently started using Inzer knee wraps along with my belt. If you haven't tried it I highly recommend it bro. You feel so tight and locked in, and more aware of how deep your going.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 9, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> ^^^ you talking about squats?
> 
> I just recently started using Inzer knee wraps along with my belt. If you haven't tried it I highly recommend it bro. You feel so tight and locked in, and more aware of how deep your going.



Knee wraps... hmmm... interesting.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> *^^^ you talking about squats? *
> 
> I just recently started using Inzer knee wraps along with my belt. If you haven't tried it I highly recommend it bro. You feel so tight and locked in, and more aware of how deep your going.
> 
> ...



Yes, squats! Although that's a _bench _warm-up for many. lol

APT Knee Wrap Tutorial Technique - YouTube

The following from a 1980 article by by Allen Andrews. 

Marty (Vranicar)'s present training program consists of 2 phases, off-season and pre-contest, both of which I shall elaborate on. 

*His training routine. 
*
For example on Monday he will train chest, back, biceps and waist. Then on Wednesday he will train thighs, shoulders, triceps and calves. The Friday workout will be the same as the one used on Monday. Then the following Monday he will use the routine he did the previous Wednesday. 

In this manner he feels the body cannot be overtrained and maximum size will be attained. During this period his workouts last between 2-3 hours, with 10-20 sets per body part, until very heavy weights are employed. To give readers and example of what I mean when I say that "heavy weights are employed." 

I will give an illustration of a squat workout. Marty starts with 135 for 10 reps, and then hits 225, 275, 315, 365, 405, 415, and 435 for all 8 reps. That is not only power but also requires a tremendous amount of endurance and mental concentration.







Marty's pre-contest training program is somewhat different than his off-season 3-days-a-week program. Three months before a contest he'll start working out 5days per week, as he feels that 3 days will not give him the overall muscularity needed for competition. He will train 2 hours a day, with the the exception of Wednesday, which he reserves for specialization work on his calves and abdominals. 

The following routine is the one Marty is using at the present time. The sets vary on exercises and body parts, that the repetitions are basically 9-10.
*
MONDAY AND THURSDAY
*
CHEST

1. Bench Press - 6 sets
2. Flat Bench Flyes - 5 sets
3. Incline Bench Press - 4 sets
4. Incline Flyes - 4 sets
5. Pec Deck - 3 setsBACK1. Seated Cable Rows - 5 sets
2. T-Bar Rows - 4 sets
3. One Arm Rows - 5 sets
4. Lat Pulldowns - 6 sets

BICEPS

1. Barbell Curls - 5 sets
2. Preacher Curls - 5 sets
3. Dumbbell Curls Seated - 5 sets

ABDOMINALS

1. Seated Twists - 500 reps
2. Weighted Situps - until failure
*
TUESDAY AND FRIDAY
*
SHOULDERS

1. Press Behind Neck - 6 sets
2. Side Lateral Raise - 4 sets
3. Bent-over Lateral Raise - 4 sets

TRICEPS

1. Lying Triceps Extensions - 4 sets
2. Pushdowns - 3 sets
3. Kickbacks - 3 sets

THIGHS

1. Squats - 8 sets
2. 45-degree Leg Press - 2 sets
3. Leg Extensions 3 sets
4. Leg Curls - 3 sets

CALVES

1. Lying Triceps Extensions - 4 sets
2. Pushdowns - 3 sets
3. 3. Kickbacks - 3 sets
*
WEDNESDAY
*
Calves and Abs specialization - no set routine.

Marty trains very fast and rests just long enough for his brother to finish his set.Vranicar's favorite exercise is the squat and one look at his tremendous thigh development would attest to that fact. He is also very good at the bench and has a maximum lift of 415 pounds to his credit.Believe or not, Marty is not that careful about whet he eats during the off-season. 

As he related to me, "Anything that isn't tied down is eligible to be edible." His pre-contest eating habits are a "horse of a different color" from his off-season habits. Marty will begin strict dieting 3 months before a contest. The conventional High Protein and Low Carbohydrate diet used by most bodybuilders today is, he feels, the best way for him to achieve maximum definition. 

Vranicar starts off his 3-month program with 250 grams of protein and 20 grams of carbohydrates. He will gradually drop down to zero carbohydrates 3 weeks before his contest and stay there until ___ days before the day of the completion, whereupon he will shock his body by eating everything in sight to jump his carbohydrate intake up to over 300 grams. 

This practice, he feels, is responsible for the remarkable muscularity and deep cuts that he exhibits at contest time.





​


----------



## fit4life (Jun 10, 2012)

For anyone that does not know how to properly wrap knees this video is priceless, thanks Curt for sharing such great info. Damn AC/DC has got me all fired up, lol...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv2wveH8zis


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2012)

Considering a cut.

Author of diet is Luii Marco.

Luimarco's Grocery ! - YouTube*

IMPORTANT NOTE:* meals are seperated by 3 Hours except for the meal 4 and 5 during workout days.

*Diet Plan:* The Diet Plan is what will pretty much determine the Scale of your Fat Burning, During the 4 Months period we will downgrade the Carbs intake in 3 phases to burn out the fat and then we will Carb up during a Whole Month in a controlled manner to maximize the mass gain induced by the natural high hormonal state in which the body is after a period of dieting.

*Month 1: *
You have Already Done your 30 min of Cardio on an empty Stomach right? Cool.
Right after your cardio, the first thing you do is to Drink half a glass of Orange juice with 10 Grams of BCAA's and 10 Grams of Glutamine. then you wait up 15 or 20 minutes before preceding to eat your first Meal, Capich? ( go take your shower in the mean time ),, now let's get down to business:

*TRAINING DAY:*
*Meal1:* 1 Whole wheat Beagle with FAT Free Philadelphia Cream Cheese + a Protein Shake with Skimmed Milk) + you'll take your Vitamins and Omega3 and Glucosamine. You'll grow to love this breakfast , it is a delight as far as am concerned
*meal2 :* 1 Main meal of your choice
*meal3: *1 main meal of your choice
*meal4: *you just finished your Gym training. you'll take the post workout Shake.
*Meal5:* this one is one Hour after Meal4 not 3 hours. you'll take 1 fruit + a Whey Pro Shake with water ( not milk)
*Meal6: *Casein Shake with water or Skimmed Lactose free Milk

*NON-TRAINING DAY:*
Pretty much the same as the training one except meal4 and 5
30m min cardio followed buy 1/2 Glass of orange juice with 10 G BCAA and 10G of Glutamine and 20 min later you proceed with meal1

*Meal1: *1 Whole wheat Beagle with FAT Free Philadelphia Cream Cheese + a Protein Shake with Skimmed Milk) + you'll take your Vitamins and Omega3 
*meal2 : *1 Main meal of your choice
*meal3:* 1 main meal of your choice
*Meal4: *a salad of your choice that has either Tuna, chicken breast or egg whites ( needless to say that it has no oil no dressing no salt etc,,,,)
*Meal5:* Whey protein with milk
*Meal6: *Casein Shake with water or Skimmed Lactose free Milk.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Month 2:* it's gonna be really Basic you just need to substitute Meal3 with the content of meal4 so it's gonna be as follows : 
Right after your cardio, the first thing you do is to Drink half a glass of Orange juice with 10 Grams of BCAA's and 10 Grams of Glutamine. then you wait up 15 or 20 minutes before preceding to eat your first Meal, 
*
TRAINING DAY:*
*Meal1:* 1 Whole wheat Beagle with FAT Free Philadelphia Cream Cheese + a Protein Shake with Skimmed Milk) + you'll take your Vitamins and Omega3 and Glucosamine. You'll grow to love this breakfast , it is a delight as far as am concerned
*meal2 : *1 Main meal of your choice
*meal3:* a salad of your choice that has either Tuna, chicken breast or egg whites ( needless to say that it has no oil no dressing no salt etc,,,,)
*meal4:* you just finished your Gym training. you'll take the post workout Shake.
*Meal5:* this one is one hour after Meal4 not 3 hours. you'll take 1 fruit + a Whey Pro Shake with water ( not milk)
*Meal6:* Casein Shake with water or Skimmed Lactose free Milk

*NON-TRAINING DAY:*
Pretty much the same as the training one except meal4 and 5
30m min cardio followed buy 1/2 Glass of orange juice with 10 G BCAA and 10G of Glutamine and 20 min later you proceed with meal1

*Meal1:* 1 Whole wheat Beagle with FAT Free Philadelphia Cream Cheese + a 
Protein Shake with Skimmed Milk) + you'll take your Vitamins and Omega3
and glucosamine 
*meal2 :* 1 Main meal of your choice
*meal3: *a salad of your choice that has either Tuna, chicken breast or egg whites
( needless to say that it has no oil no dressing no salt etc,,,,)
*Meal4: *a salad of your choice that has either Tuna, chicken breast or egg whites
( needless to say that it has no oil no dressing no salt etc,,,,)
*Meal5:* Whey protein with milk
Meal6: Casein Shake with water or Skimmed Lactose free Milk.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Month 3: *
Right after your cardio, the first thing you do is to Drink half a glass of Orange juice with 10 Grams of BCAA's and 10 Grams of Glutamine. then you wait up 15 or 20 minutes before preceding to eat your first Meal, 

*TRAINING DAY:*
*Meal1:* 1 HALF of a Whole wheat Beagle with FAT Free Philadelphia Cream Cheese + a Protein Shake with Skimmed Milk) + you'll take your Vitamins and Omega3 and glucosamine. You'll grow to love this breakfast , it is a delight as far as am concerned
*meal2 :* 1/2 Main meal of your choice
*meal3:* a salad of your choice that has either Tuna, chicken breast or egg whites ( needless to say that it has no oil no dressing no salt etc,,,,)
*meal4:* you just finished your Gym training. you'll take the post workout Shake.
*Meal5:* this one is one hour after Meal4 not 3 hours. you'll take 1 fruit + a Whey Pro Shake with water ( not milk)
*Meal6:* Casein Shake with water or Skimmed Lactose free Milk

*NON-TRAINING DAY:*
Pretty much the same as the training one except meal4 and 5
30m min cardio followed buy 1/2 Glass of orange juice with 10 G BCAA and 10G of Glutamine and 20 min later you proceed with meal1

*Meal1:* 1 HALF of a Whole wheat Beagle with FAT Free Philadelphia Cream Cheese + a Protein Shake with Skimmed Milk) + you'll take your Vitamins and Omega3 And Glocosamine 
*meal2 : *1/2 Main meal of your choice
*meal3:* a salad of your choice that has either Tuna, chicken breast or egg whites ( needless to say that it has no oil no dressing no salt etc,,,,)
*Meal4: *a salad of your choice that has either Tuna, chicken breast or egg whites ( needless to say that it has no oil no dressing no salt etc,,,,)
*Meal5:* Whey protein with milk
*Meal6:* Casein Shake with water or Skimmed Lactose free Milk.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Month 4:* EXACTLY LIKE MONTH 1 and we add 10 G of Creatine and Tribulus in that First morning Juice OK????
*Note :* drink tons of water during this month. AND STOP COMPLETELY THE MORNING CARDIO. Time to gain back some real mass.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Post Workout Shake : *50 grams of Whey Pro + 10 Grams BCAA + 10 Grams Glutamine+ 35 Grams of Dextrose or Maltodextrine (+10 Grams of Creatine in month 4)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Main Meals : *the Main Meal needs to Have a Whole grains Carbs Like : Brown rice, Whole wheat Brown spaghetti,,,and you,ll add on your either Chichen Breast white meat, White Fish, Lean red meat, sea food, etc,,,,,with Assorted Veggies of your choice 
( IMPORTANT NO OIL TO BE ADDED' NOT TOO MUCH SALT, and the Carb Quantity we are talking about needs to be a Cup of either rice or Brown spaghetti Not a BIG Cup.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2012)

titan said:


> For anyone that does not know how to properly wrap knees this video is priceless, thanks Curt for sharing such great info. *Damn AC/DC has got me all fired up, lol...........*



AC/DC - Hells Bells - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 12, 2012*

Leg press 290 X 10, 380X 8, 470 X 5, 560 X 5, 650 X 5, 700 X 5
Icarian T-bar row 45 X 8, 95 X 8, 125 X 4, 3, 95 X 4
Rotator work (in and out) 3 X 5 with light weight/cable -- skipped
Standing military press 45 X 10, 65 X 8, 75 X 8, 95 X 5, 105 X 5, 5


----------



## fit4life (Jun 12, 2012)

hmmm i c ya got some legs, back and shoulders in, nice work brother


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

syed2011 said:


> thank god you posted the second video !



suzpicious poaster iz suzpicious.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 14, 2012)

If I can keep this for a bit * and then move onward...I might have a freakin chance.
*

*TRAINING DAY:
Meal1:* 1 Whole wheat Beagle with FAT Free Philadelphia Cream Cheese + a Protein Shake with Skimmed Milk) + you'll take your Vitamins and Omega3 and Glucosamine. You'll grow to love this breakfast , it is a delight as far as am concerned
*meal2 :* 1 Main meal of your choice
*meal3: *1 main meal of your choice
*meal4: *you just finished your Gym training. you'll take the post workout Shake.
*Meal5:* this one is one Hour after Meal4 not 3 hours. you'll take 1 fruit + a Whey Pro Shake with water ( not milk)
*Meal6: *Casein Shake with water or Skimmed Lactose free Milk

*NON-TRAINING DAY:*
Pretty much the same as the training one except meal4 and 5
30m min cardio followed buy 1/2 Glass of orange juice with 10 G BCAA and 10G of Glutamine and 20 min later you proceed with meal1

*Meal1: *1 Whole wheat Beagle with FAT Free Philadelphia Cream Cheese + a Protein Shake with Skimmed Milk) + you'll take your Vitamins and Omega3 
*meal2 : *1 Main meal of your choice
*meal3:* 1 main meal of your choice
*Meal4: *a salad of your choice that has either Tuna, chicken breast or egg whites ( needless to say that it has no oil no dressing no salt etc,,,,)
*Meal5:* Whey protein with milk
*Meal6: *Casein Shake with water or Skimmed Lactose free Milk.

with truth as the issue...this one doesn't sound too darn bad

thanks curt for your thread, as I always learn something new.  The knee wrap bow tie was interesting.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

Squats next!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dude you'll be squatin and leg pressing more than me soon.  Making some big gains.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

*Thursday, June 14, 2012*

Rotator work - in/out
Squat 135 X 8, 185 X 5, 225 X 5, 5, 5
DB bench 50's X 6, 60's X 5, 70's X 6
Deadlift 135 X 8, 225 X 5, 275 X 1


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Dude you'll be squatin and leg pressing more than me soon.  Making some big gains.



My back is feeling good on those squats. Not long ago I was hesitating big time on a 230 single. Tonight I got 225 for three sets of five!

The IronMagLabs Halo Extreme is doing its job. Plus I'm eating like a horse -- a junk food lovin horse, but a horse all the same.  Was 207.3 lbs. At the gym tonight, which is the most I've ever weighed on any scale ever. 203 at home in boxer briefs and on an empty stomach. 

_fat chihuahua is fat!_


----------



## x~factor (Jun 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> APT Knee Wrap Tutorial Technique - YouTube



So much science behind knee wrapping.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> So much science behind knee wrapping.



I've never used them, but then I've never squatted six plates either. 

Tonight was leg press and a few other things. Here's a video of tonight's PR. Not deep but I tried to hit 90 degrees.

Leg press 720 X 5 - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

*Saturday, June 16, 2012*

Leg press 180 X 12, 270 X 10, 360 X 6, 450 X 5, 540 X 5, 630 X 5, *720 X 5*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBVnh1CpzPA

Life Fitness seated row 50 X 12, 70 X 10, 90 X 10, 110 X 8, 130 X 6, 150 X 5, 5, 5
Body Masters pulldowns 80 X 8, 100 X 8, 115 X 8, 130 X 6, 145 X 6, 160 X 5
Body Masters EZ curls 50 X 10, 60 X 8, 70 X 8
Body Masters triceps pushdowns 50 X 10, 80 X 10, 100 X 10, 110 X 10, 120 X 10, 130 X 8
Knee raises 3 X 15 body weight
Crunches 3 X 15 body weight

And around _11 minutes_ of elliptical at a slow pace  while watching the end of "Mall Cop". 

Paul Blart: Mall Cop - In Theaters 1.16.09 - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^^ That movie's full title is "Paul Blart: Mall Cop". Never knew that until now.

*Kevin James - IMDb

*More trivia: Kevin James was born Kevin George Knipfing. _Who knew?_


----------



## davegmb (Jun 17, 2012)

I love king of queens


----------



## davegmb (Jun 17, 2012)

Big leg pressing numbers


----------



## x~factor (Jun 18, 2012)

8 plates on each side! The man has gone nuts!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dude your running out of space for plates. Gonna have to find a cute chic to sit on top of the machine for you  for added weight of course.

Damn nice progress, about a month ago you almost chickened out at 600 or so. Great progress and nice smooth reps to.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2012)

you definitely didnt try hard enough. you got up from the machine too quick.  and wtf, planet fitness?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2012)

Planet Fitness is awesome. I love the commercials. Hate the gym.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I love king of queens



Great show!

The Ride Is Over, Final Scene Of The King Of Queens - YouTube



davegmb said:


> Big leg pressing numbers



Thank you. And I'm also thanking _Halo Extreme_. 



x~factor said:


> 8 plates on each side! The man has gone nuts!







omerta2010 said:


> Dude your running out of space for plates. Gonna have to find a *cute chic to sit on top of the* machine for you  for added weight of course.
> 
> Damn nice progress, about a month ago you almost chickened out at 600 or so. Great progress and nice smooth reps to.



Yes? _Yes?_ 

Wait. _What?_ 

Machine?  I would have chosen something else. 


PreMier said:


> you definitely didnt try hard enough. you got up from the machine too quick.  and wtf, planet fitness?



One of my biggest problems. Not pushing to failure. 

And, hey, PF costs next to nothing. I'm certainly no Hercules. 

We're a match made in Heaven.



juggernaut said:


> Planet Fitness is awesome. I love the commercials. Hate the gym.



I respect you and your opinion, good sir.


That goes for all of you.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2012)

That was then... (May 10, 2012)

Squat 230 lbs. X 1 - YouTube

This is now. (June 20, 2012)

Squats 230 X 5 - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2012)

A million years ago (or it seems that way) as a 20something I squatted 265 lbs. for a single and, that same workout, 250 lbs. for a _double_. Both ATTG and, as I recall, a good bit of momentum and bounce involved.

Tonight's workout? That 230 lbs. went up very easily. I felt strong and confident and thought maybe I'll try those numbers again.

PR 250 lbs. X 3 - YouTube

PR 270 lbs. X 1 - YouTube

_Two _PR's! The 270 lbs. wasn't the best form but I'm *very *happy to have moved that weight tonight. 

See how I feel about it in the next few days, though. lol


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2012)

*HALO EXTREME 
Pro-Anabolic Complex *









*Comparable to Gaspari Halodrol-50*
Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
Increases Strength & Hardness
Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
Can be used as part of bulking, lean bulking or cutting cycles
Can be stacked with other pro-anabolic compounds
This product should only be used by healthy adults at least 21 years old. Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration of 4 weeks. Do not use if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems or high blood pressure. Do not drink alcohol while using this product, and increase daily water intake. Advanced Cycle Support Rx should always be used along with Cyanostane Rx. This product can negatively affect male fertility. Always Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 20, 2012)

curt james is my hero


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2012)

And, fwiw, as a 20something I might have weighed 175 lbs. tops. Tonight on the gym scale wearing, yeah, gym clothes, I topped out at _211.4 _lbs. which is the most I've ever weighed on a scales in my life -- clothes or no clothes.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> curt james is my hero



lol You need to _reevaluate_, brother.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 20, 2012)

never




Curt James said:


> lol You need to _reevaluate_, brother.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 20, 2012)

ur form looks ok, but  u like the bar so high???


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2012)

Rotator work was completed as well. 

Rotator cuff work - YouTube

That was followed by some incline dumbbell benches:

50's X 8, 60's X 5, 70's X 5

Actually, I completed deads before benching.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> ur form looks ok, but  u like the bar so high???



I've never tried it any other way.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2012)

Laptop shutdown last night. Not sure what the problem is, but it was in the middle of uploading this deadlift video to YouTube. 

Deads 225 and 275 lbs. - YouTube


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2012)

I wish I could rep you again just for having matching shorts and sneakers.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^^ lol  

I believe that's what really made the difference.

...



On second thought, it was definitely the *Halo Extreme*.

(But matching gym gear never hurts. )


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2012)

And the Chewbacca shirt was _brand spankin new_, too. Picked it up at Journeys, a chain store that sells shoes for the teen and twenty set (and, apparently, the occasional old fart).


----------



## fit4life (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice vids Curt as always very interesting and informative. In for the results of the Halo Extreme bro.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 23, 2012)

Christ, I am sorry for not being a better onliner.  I have this week with loads of times for workouts...Looking forward to it.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2012)

titan said:


> Nice vids Curt as always very interesting and informative. In for the results of the Halo Extreme bro.



Thanks, titan! Halo Extreme worked like a charm. Will give stats ASAP.



Nightowl said:


> Christ, I am sorry for not being a better onliner.  I have this week with loads of times for workouts...Looking forward to it.



Wishing you some great workouts this week, Nightowl!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2012)

My squats look more like good mornings than squats, but I received some great words of advice from *ebfitness*. 

Googled and found this as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yha2XAc2qu8


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks good in here. 

Throw in some Good mornings, it'll help with keeping your back solid so you don't lean forward so far on the squats. I used to have the same problem, well that and get some flat sole shoes that made a huge difference for balance on both deads and squats.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 25, 2012)

O:   I'll bite, what are some good mornings? I've been seeing my masseure for too long now; I feel like an old woman. LOL   just bent out of shape in my back though.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Looks good in here.
> 
> Throw in some Good mornings, it'll help with keeping your back solid so you don't lean forward so far on the squats. I used to have the same problem, well that and get some flat sole shoes that made a huge difference for balance on both deads and squats.



Thank you. 



Nightowl said:


> O:   I'll bite, what are some *good mornings?* I've been seeing my masseure for too long now; I feel like an old woman. LOL   just bent out of shape in my back though.



Ah, now a massage sounds like a great idea!

And good mornings are an exercise to strengthen your lower back, I believe. Check out this YouTube:

How to Do the Good Morning Exercise - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2012)

*Monday, June 25, 2012*

Leg press 180 X 10, 270 X 10, 360 X 8, 450 X 8, 540 X 5, 630 X 5, 720 X 6
Rotator work - interior and exterior 4 X 15 with light weight
T-bar rows 45 X 10, 90 X 8, 8, 45 X 8
Overhead barbell press 70 X 12, 80 X 10, 90 X 8, 100 X 5


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice workout Curt! _ I am getting ready for new workout partner, he is a really nice guy.
Will fill you in on it later this week._


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^^ Looking forward to the news!


----------



## Burr (Jun 28, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Nice workout Curt! _ I am getting ready for new workout partner, he is a really nice guy.
> Will fill you in on it later this week._



Oooooh, ""_he is a really nice guy""" _


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey, Burr! Nice people do exist, brother.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 28, 2012)

Keep killing that leg press!


----------



## Burr (Jun 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Hey, Burr! Nice people do exist, brother.



I was trying to make it sound like she had a Crush on him


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Keep killing that leg press!



Squats tonight!



Burr said:


> I was trying to make it sound like she had a Crush on him



lol Yes, _I saw what you did there._


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 28, 2012)

Burr said:


> I was trying to make it sound like she had a Crush on him



Burr, I am not a jack rabbit sortLOL.
no, we'll see.  So far... a nice guy.

Dr. Curt, my friend is so impressed with your numbers and I had mentioned about different cycles, but he is exclusive in the sense that big is not the issues, but strength is.  Can you select a product "over the counter" that can assist him?  Is there anything that he could get at "GNC" or The Vitamin Shoppe?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 28, 2012)

720 on the leg press for 6 is solid Curt!  Especially on your last set, good job.  A while ago I remember trying 800, I was seeing stars after 2 reps lol!  Keep it up buddy.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Squats tonight!



Kill it big guy. 

Leg press is going great.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Dr. Curt, my friend is so impressed with your numbers and I had mentioned about different cycles, but he is exclusive in the sense that big is not the issues, but strength is. Can you select a product "over the counter" that can assist him? Is there anything that he could get at "GNC" or The Vitamin Shoppe?



Just my $.02, 

Anything worth while even otc (curts is online only and legal so would be considered OTC but I beleive requires PCT) anything that doesn't require PCT is pretty much a waste and yes that's from experience, I was into all that stuff years ago maybe 8-10yrs ago. Sometimes am temped with the new stuff out, but if I have to do PCT keep thinking why not just do a real cycle, but then think of the $$ and go buy some more protein. 

What I'd reccomend for your friend is a good Strength program: Juggernaut method, 5/3/1, Starting Strength are a few. And then plenty of protein and BCAA's maybe a creative/NO for post workout.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Burr, I am not a jack rabbit sortLOL.
> no, we'll see.  So far... a nice guy.
> 
> Dr. Curt, my friend is so impressed with your numbers and I had mentioned about different cycles, but he is exclusive in the sense that big is not the issues, but strength is.  Can you select a product "over the counter" that can assist him?  Is there anything that he could get at "GNC" or The Vitamin Shoppe?



Thank you for your kind words always. IronMagLabs products can certainly increase strength. I like some of the pre-workout products available at GNC and Vitamin Shoppe -- Jack3d and 1MR as examples, but strength as your friend is seeking would be better attained through a program as recommended by omerta2010.



Ezskanken said:


> 720 on the leg press for 6 is solid Curt!  Especially on your last set, good job.  A while ago I remember trying 800, I was seeing stars after 2 reps lol!  Keep it up buddy.



lol Well, I ****** up. Tried 750, wasn't paying full attention, butt slipped out of the seat, weight dropped pretty quickly/not under full control, and apparently aggravated my lower back issues.  Difficulty getting out of chairs and the car, stabbing pain depending on how I twist or bend over. GDI. The last time I did this was while running a 5 sets of 3 reps program. 295 by five sets of 3 on deads and my back was toast.

Came at a good time, I suppose. Halo Extreme was done and I'm looking to recomp or get much leaner. That would have affected strength anyway. Going to look for a volume program avoiding squats, deads, and leg press for a bit.  

Started Osta Rx yesterday. Also have been following a keto meal plan recently. Had gotten up to 207 lbs. on my Chihuahua frame -- the most I've ever weighed buck nekkid. Completed my Halo Extreme cycle a few weeks back. Very pleased with the results -- weight gain and strength gain.

Here's the max I completed to base my 3 X 5 percentage off of.

A very shaky 230 for a max. Video uploaded May 10.

Squat 230 lbs. X 1 - YouTube

Here's the same weight but for *five *much more confident reps. Video uploaded June 20, just six weeks later.

Squats 230 lbs. X 5 - YouTube

And a new PR of 270 lbs, the most I've ever squatted in my nearly 50 years.

PR 270 lbs. X 1 - YouTube

Angry with myself for this injury.



omerta2010 said:


> Kill it big guy.
> 
> Leg press is going great.



Yeah, it really was. 



omerta2010 said:


> Just my $.02,
> 
> Anything worth while even otc (curts is online only and legal so would be considered OTC but I beleive *requires PCT*)



Clomid is recommended by many, I believe.



omerta2010 said:


> anything that doesn't require PCT is pretty much a waste and yes that's from experience, I was into all that stuff years ago maybe 8-10yrs ago. Sometimes am temped with the new stuff out, but if I have to do PCT keep thinking why not just do a real cycle, but then think of the $$ and go buy some more protein.
> 
> *What I'd reccomend for your friend is a good Strength program: Juggernaut method, 5/3/1, Starting Strength are a few. And then plenty of protein and BCAA's maybe a creative/NO for post workout.*



Good advice right there.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2012)

*Thursday, June 28, 2012*

206.6 lbs. at gym

Squat 135 X 10, 185 X 6, 205 X 5, 225 X 5, 235 X 2
Incline db bench 50's X 10, 60's X 8, 70's X 5, 75's X 3
Deadlifts 135 X 8, 225 X 5, 275 X 2

*Saturday, June 30, 2012*

Leg press 380 X 10, 470 X 10, 560 X 5, 640 X 5, *750 X 2*
Pulldowns 4 set pyramid

The boldfaced was the mistake. Shouldn't have tackled that without my full concentration. The first rep just dropped, I caught it, and then struggled to complete another rep. :-/


----------



## Burr (Jul 3, 2012)

Morning World!!

Curt, you are looking good!

Keep Pumping


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> lol Well, I ****** up. Tried 750, wasn't paying full attention, butt slipped out of the seat, weight dropped pretty quickly/not under full control, and apparently aggravated my lower back issues.  Difficulty getting out of chairs and the car, stabbing pain depending on how I twist or bend over. GDI. The last time I did this was while running a 5 sets of 3 reps program. 295 by five sets of 3 on deads and my back was toast.
> 
> Came at a good time, I suppose. Halo Extreme was done and I'm looking to recomp or get much leaner. That would have affected strength anyway. Going to look for a volume program avoiding squats, deads, and leg press for a bit.
> 
> Started Osta Rx yesterday. Also have been following a keto meal plan recently. Had gotten up to 207 lbs. on my Chihuahua frame -- the most I've ever weighed buck nekkid. Completed my Halo Extreme cycle a few weeks back. Very pleased with the results -- weight gain and strength gain.



1. Think you need to give yourself some credit, your up to at least a Yorkie by now maybe even a chow chow (hairless of course). 
2. Kill the leg press, but don't leave out the other two - just reset and start light (even just the bar if you have to) and go until it start to both and then come back and do it again the next time and yes that is the advice my dr gave me and that's how I did it after 2x bulging discs last July. 
3. If your getting numbness or tingling down your leg, or in your toes get an MRI to make sure you don't have bulging discs. And even so I'd recommend no workouts until next week.
4. get yourself a belt for deads and squats, you have a pre-existing back issue, it'll make a difference to keep you protect.

Just my $.02, funny how our bodies will at points force us to reset, be it tweaking something, or a full blown injury. 

I hope your feeling better soon nothing is worse then lower back injuries.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 4, 2012)

Curt,

Trust you enjoy the day!  Happy 4th of July all Curt fans as well!~
I have a question for you Curt:  If you just went to another gym, and you find yourself with adding more weight to a certain machine, well cables but it is well above what you usually do...what is wrong???????
How can that be?
I had to move the cable to 90 lbs, in order to even feel the resistance. I think, someone is playing with the cables!  Can they do this or can a machine just break?!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And a new PR of 270 lbs, the most I've ever squatted in my nearly 50 years.


Damn. That is awesome!


----------



## Burr (Jul 6, 2012)

Way to go big guy, keep pumping, be great!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)

Burr said:


> *Morning World!!*
> 
> Curt, you are looking good!
> 
> Keep Pumping



Morning Burr, thanks!



omerta2010 said:


> 1. Think you need to give yourself some credit, your up to at least a Yorkie by now maybe even a chow chow *(hairless of course). *
> 2. Kill the leg press, but don't leave out the other two - just reset and start light (even just the bar if you have to) and go until it start to both and then come back and do it again the next time and yes that is the advice my dr gave me and *that's how I did it after 2x bulging discs last July. *
> 3. If your getting *numbness *or tingling down your leg, or in your toes get an MRI to make sure you don't have bulging discs. And even so I'd recommend no workouts until next week.
> 4. get yourself a *belt *for deads and squats, you have a pre-existing back issue, it'll make a difference to keep you protect.
> ...



lol  I'll stick with Chihuahua for now, but appreciate the bump up.

Appreciate the training advice, too. Will give it a go. No numbness or tingling.

And will shop for a belt today. I kept one in my trunk but apparently there was moisture in there. Looked at it recently and it suffered patches of _mold_. 



Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> *Trust you enjoy the day!*  Happy 4th of July all Curt fans as well!~
> I have a question for you Curt:  If you just went to another gym, and you find yourself with adding more weight to *a certain machine*, well cables but it is *well above what you usually do...what is wrong???????*
> ...



I'm definitely enjoying the day. 

Different machines will offer different resistance or feel based on, _I'm guessing_, the number of pulleys it has the cable looping through. 

(Googles)

I can't find exactly what I'm looking for, but this is a start.



> Machines With Pulleys
> A common mistake that you can make, when lifting weights using machines that you are not familiar with, is assuming that the same amount of weight will transfer from one machine to another. Even if you are using a machine that works the same muscle group, such as chest press, the design of various machines varies, and this means that the weight you can lift may also vary. Weight machines use stacks of plate weights, in many cases, to alter the weight. Never assume that each plate is equal to a set amount of weight, matching the weight that you can lift with free weights. You may find that 50 lbs. of weight on a machine feels very light, while lifting 50 lbs. of weight with free weights would not be possible for you. One reason that this may happen is because some weight machines incorporate pulleys in the design of the machines. These pulleys provide a mechanical advantage and will allow you to lift more weight on the machine than you can lift without this design.



More @ *Differences In Leverage For A Weight Machine | LIVESTRONG.COM*



x~factor said:


> Damn. That is awesome!



I was REALLY happy! 



Burr said:


> Way to go big guy, keep pumping, be great!!!



You got it, Burr!


----------



## BigAl33 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Curt!!! Glad you sent me over this way!!!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Morning Burr, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Curt, for this week is going to be a lot of days, and I need to get my situation right. My buddy is due back.  Be back soon, till then happy workouts!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)

BigAl33 said:


> Hey Curt!!! Glad you sent me over this way!!!



Thanks for the visit, Big Al!



Nightowl said:


> Thank you Curt, for this week is going to be a lot of days, and I need to get my situation right. My buddy is due back.  *Be back soon, till then happy workouts!*



Happy workouts to you as well!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

My goal is to lose 12 lbs. by my birthday in six weeks which would put me at 185 lbs. My waist is out of control, measuring a whopping 39" in a _full Buddha_ or totally relaxed mode. Not a good thing. I'm tan from trips to the pool, but I'm not jerked. lol

Found this workout and meal approach courtesy of teh Interwebz but that's some crazy volume that I doubt I'll ever achieve with any kind of regularity. *

Monday: Chest/Calves*
*Flat Bench 4?10
Incline Bench 4?10
Incline Flyes 4?10
Cable Flyes 4?10
Seated Calf Raises 4?30 (superset)
Standing Calf Raises 4?30

*Tuesday: Bicep/Triceps*
Standing Dumbbell Curls 4?10
Seated Incline Dumbbell Curls 4?10
Hammer Curls 4?10
Preacher Curls 4?10
Cable Pushdowns 4?10
Cable Rope Pushdowns 4?10
Incline Skull Crushers 4?10
Dips 4?10

*Wednesday: Shoulders/Abs*
Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 4?10
Seated Lateral Side Raises 4?10
Standing Barbell Lateral Raises 4?10
Military Presses 4?10
Cable Crunches 4?15
Sit-ups 4?20
Leg Raises 4?20

*Thursday Quads/Calves*
Leg Extensions 7?30 (low weight)
Squats 4?10 (heavy)
Leg Press 4?10 (heavy)
Seated Calf Raises 4?30 (superset)
Standing Calf Raises 4?30

*Friday: Chest /Abs*
Flat Bench 4?10
Incline Bench 4?10
Incline Flyes 4?10
Cable Flyes 4?10
Cable Crunches 4?15
Sit-ups 4?20
Leg Raises 4?20

*Saturday: Back/Hamstrings*
Lat Pulldowns Wide Grip 4?10
Lat Pulldowns Close Grip 4?10
Low Row 4?10
Deadlifts 4?10
Lying Leg Curls 4?10 (superset)
Standing Leg Curls 4?10
Stiff Legged Deadlift 4?10 (superset)
Hamstring Curls 4?10

*Sunday: Rest Day*
Recovery

*? = X

*Meal Plan*
Meal 1: Protein Shake, Oats, and 8 Egg Whites
Meal 2: (Postworkout) Protein Shake
Meal 3: Rice Cakes with Cottage Cheese and Salmon
Meal 4: Chicken/Fish with Broccoli/Green Beans and Brown Rice
Meal 5: Protein Shake, Nuts, Banana or Rice Cakes
Meal 6: Rice Cakes with Cottage Cheese and Salmon
Meal 7: Chicken/Fish or Steak with 2 green Vegetables and Brown Rice/Sweet Potato


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

This split plus set/rep scheme also looks workable.

*Monday: Chest, biceps* 

Bench press (free weights, barbell) 3 sets 6 reps (fast-twitch white muscle fibers) 
Incline press (free weights, barbell) 2 sets 10 reps (intermediate muscle fibers) 
Vertical bench press (machine) 1 set 20 reps (slow-twitch red muscle fibers) 
Barbell curls (shoulder wide grip) 3 sets 6 reps (fast-twitch white muscle fibers) 
Dumbbell curls (seated) 2 sets 10 reps (intermediate muscle fibers) 
EZ-barbell curls (narrow grip) 1 set 20 reps (slow-twitch red muscle fibers) 

*Tuesday: Legs *

Squats (free weights, barbell) 3 sets 6 reps (fast-twitch white muscle fibers) 
Leg press (machine) 2 sets 10 reps (intermediate muscle fibers) 
Hack squats (machine) 1 set 20 reps (slow-twitch muscle fibers) 

*Wednesday: Off *

*Thursday: Shoulders, triceps* 

Behind the neck press (free weights, barbell) 3 sets 6 reps (fast-twitch white muscle fibers) 
Standing upright rows (free weights, EZ-barbell) 2 sets 10 reps (intermediate muscle fibers) 
Front overhead press (machine) 1 set 20 reps (slow-twitch red muscle fibers) 
Lying triceps press (free weights, EZ-barbell) 3 sets 6 reps (fast-twitch white muscle fibers) 
Overhead triceps press (free weights, EZ-barbell) 2 sets 10 reps (intermediate muscle fibers) 
Triceps pushdown (machine, cable) 1 set 20 reps (slow-twitch red muscle fibers) 

*Friday: Back, calves *

Deadlifts 3 sets pyramid
Front latpulldown (machine, shoulder wide grip) 3 sets 6 reps (fast-twitch white muscle fibers) 
Seated cable rows (machine, narrow grip) 2 sets 10 reps (intermediate muscle fibers) 
Dumbbell rows (one arm at a time) 1 set 20 reps (slow-twitch red muscle fibers) 
Standing calf raises (machine) 3 sets 6 reps (fast-twitch white muscle fibers) 
Seated calf raises (machine) 2 sets 10 reps (intermediate muscle fibers) 
Bend-over calf raises (machine) 1 set 20 reps (slow-twitch red muscle fibers) 

*Saturday: Off 
*
*Sunday: Off*


----------



## Burr (Jul 8, 2012)

Keep Pumping Big Dude!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 8, 2012)

^^^^ Thank you, Burr. Back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 9, 2012)

Curt,

I am still having issues with my computer, so please bare with me in all this. I will bring my friends over this week to see your progress and to let them know that you indeed don't have to be IFBB size to lift more 3x your normal weight. I was going through the product site here and see a forum, for which my friend may want to enter his own progress; can you tell me how to register for entrance for this site?

I want a tee shirt, that I have seen you sporting on videos, with Iron Mag oin it. my buddies downtown in 
SF will go nuts. They tease me with their workouts and make it at times look so hard just to get a rise out of me.  Trying to help my inner ego, that is truly not whole hearted. Nice guys all of them, and very inner and self motivated. They look fantastic, but all could compete.

Thank you buddy for sticking with me and keeping an eye on me and my progress. I am indeed grateful for this site and know that some of the hardest parts for me are now over. (personally, I am glad)


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2012)

Gym next for...

Bench press 3 sets 6 reps
Incline press 2 sets 10 reps
Machine bench press 1 set 20 reps
Barbell curls 3 sets 6 reps
Dumbbell curls (seated) 2 sets 10 reps 
EZ-barbell curls (narrow grip) 1 set 20 reps


----------



## flynike (Jul 9, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Gym next for...
> 
> Bench press 3 sets 6 reps
> Incline press 2 sets 10 reps
> ...


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

I do like the splits but:

1. To much bicep work, hope your tendinitis doesn't flare up.
2. Leg day see below, as you forgot something
3. I'd avoid the behind the neck (unless your lucky enough to go heavy enough without messing up your shoulder) and go with Military Press, also add in Facepulls they are awesome for the rear shoulders.

you have nothing for hammies (recommended leg day)
Squats (free weights, barbell) 3 sets 6-10 reps
Hack Squat or Split Squats 2 sets 10-15 reps
Leg Ext 1 set 15-20
Good Mornings 3 sets 6-10 reps
Hamstring curls (whatever machine) 2 x 10-15 reps

And made that up, so might not be as cool as the one you found on the interwebzzzzyyyy thingy.

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> I am still having issues with my computer, so please bare with me in all this. I will bring my friends over this week to see your progress and to let them know that you indeed don't have to be IFBB size to lift more 3x your normal weight. I was going through the product site here and see a forum, for which my friend may want to enter his own progress; *can you tell me how to register for entrance for this site?*
> 
> ...



Glad to hear of it, Nightowl! And your friend should join the fun:









Curt James said:


> Gym next for...
> 
> Bench press 3 sets 6 reps
> Incline press 2 sets 10 reps
> ...



Thanks, flynike.



omerta2010 said:


> I do like the splits but:
> 
> 1. To much bicep work, hope your tendinitis doesn't flare up.
> 2. Leg day see below, as you forgot something
> ...



I'm subbing in your leg workout versus the interwebz thingy. lol 

Thank you!

Weekend was good. Cracked windshield which sucked but repaired today so...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2012)

*Monday, July 9, 2012*

DB bench press 55's X 6, 60's X 6, 70's X 4
Incline db press 55's X 9, 7
Machine bench press 80# X 12 drop-set to 60# X 8
Barbell curls 60 X 6, 70 X 6, 80 X 6
Dumbbell curls (seated) 30's X 10, 10 
EZ-barbell curls - EZ bar plus two 10 lbs. plates X 20


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2012)

Curtis,  how many warmup sets do you do?  Love the high rep leg work.  

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope they will, only time will tell. I still want a tee shirt. Can you tell me how to get one?  I was looking over the Halo stack, this being the women's version.  I will need to read more reviews on it; I am not too sure, but remembering that 
Gena Marie was taking it for a bit.  Any words of wisdom on this stuff?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Curtis,  how many *warmup sets* do you do?  Love the high rep leg work.



I normally pyramid. Should have done rotator work before the benching. 



Nightowl said:


> I hope they will, only time will tell. I still want a tee shirt. *Can you tell me how to get one?*  I was looking over the *Halo *stack, this being the *women's version.*  I will need to read more reviews on it; I am not too sure, but remembering that
> Gena Marie was taking it for a bit.  *Any words of wisdom on this stuff?*



Hey, Nightowl. Tee shirts are available here: *IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: T-Shirts
*
*Halo For Her* info is here:







This product should only be used by healthy adults at least 21 years old.
Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration of 4 weeks.
Do not use if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems or high blood pressure.
Do not drink alcohol while using this product.
Increase daily water intake. I've seen recommendations of one gallon to 1.5 gallons per day.
Advanced Cycle Support Rx should always be used along with Halo For Her.
Due to this pro-anabolic?s weak androgenic component and strong anabolic effects, it is suitable for use by women.
Halo For Her? displays a relatively mild degree of toxicity in comparison to most other oral AAS, resulting in reduced liver stress and thereby extending the potential cycle length of the product.
*HALO FOR HER 8 WEEK CYCLE SUGGESTION*

*PRODUCTS:* 

Weeks 1-6 - Halo For Her- 1-3 capsules per day 
Weeks 1-6 - Lean Fuel Extreme - 1-2 capsules per day
Weeks 1-8 - Advanced Cycle Support - 2 capsules per day
Weeks 1-8 - Essence EFA - 2 capsules per day 
Weeks 1-8 - Razor Cuts - 1-2 capsules per day


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Curt. I went nosing about and found a few other forum sites and one was pretty cool, they are from the UK. They did a thread that was to help body builders that travel and are looking for fresh and quality food.  I think, we ought to consider this as well.
thank you for the link, I"ll be hitting it for an order next week. Need to explore my options with cycles.  
_I am out with boys tonight, I hope pretty boy Mary is there tonight, but if not my friend who is to meet up with me is.
talk later,ps. yes, burr the same nice guy~_


----------



## Burr (Jul 11, 2012)

Owl, you going to do a "Wet Tee Shirt" contest???

Take/send pictures

Dirty Old Man


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Thank you Curt. I went nosing about and found a few other forum sites and one was pretty cool, they are from the UK. They did a thread that was to help body builders that travel and are looking for fresh and quality food.  I think, we ought to consider this as well.
> thank you for the link, I"ll be hitting it for an order next week. Need to explore my options with cycles.
> *I am out with boys tonight, I hope pretty boy Mary is there tonight, but if not my friend who is to meet up with me is.
> talk later,ps. yes, burr the same nice guy~*



Hope you enjoyed yourself! And, yes, an article on food shopping would be a great addition. 



Burr said:


> Owl, you going to do a "Wet Tee Shirt" contest???
> 
> Take/send pictures
> 
> Dirty Old Man



Burr, you behave!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2012)

*Monday, July 16, 2012*

Deadlift 135 X 6, 185 X 6, 225 X 3
Pulldowns 70 X 6, 110 X 6, 150 X 6
Seated Cable Rows 110 X 10, 130 X 10
DB Rows 40 X 20 reps
Standing Calf Raises 295 X 8, 8, 8
Seated Calf Raises 50 X 12, 100 X 12
Calf Raise on Icarian Leg Press machine 200 X 20


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jul 16, 2012)

nice workout curt!


----------



## Burr (Jul 16, 2012)

Curt, I can dream can't !!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2012)

SwoleChamp said:


> nice workout curt!



Thank you, SwoleChamp! 

And thanks for becoming an IronMagazine member. Closing in on the hundred-posts mark! 



Burr said:


> Curt, I can dream can't !!!!!!



Absolutely!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 17, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Monday, July 16, 2012*
> 
> Deadlift 135 X 6, 185 X 6, 225 X 3
> Pulldowns 70 X 6, 110 X 6, 150 X 6
> ...



Oh that looks beautiful! I must admit, I missed the last few days, will be in tonight and the next few nights with workout buddies.  Saw your post on Oz, yes, I too am in ahh with flying monkeys.  Have lockout today, but with little interest.  Sad to say...Just not an action lover these days.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Oh that looks beautiful! I must admit, I missed the last few days, will be in tonight and the next few nights with workout buddies.  Saw your post on *Oz, yes, I too am in ahh with flying monkeys.*  Have lockout today, but with little interest.  Sad to say...Just not an action lover these days.



Yes, looking forward to that one. Last thing I saw was the Batman movie marathon on the 19th into the 20th. Was in the theater from 6:30 p.m. to 3 a.m. the following day! What a great set of films.

And such a tragedy that that idiot would kill all those people.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And such a tragedy that that idiot would kill all those people.



Yeah, that idiot is one of those they should have just shot on the spot.

Saw the preview for Expendables 2 this morning. 

Oh yeah and about time you dust off the old journal.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

Currently following a keto eating approach, down 10.5 lbs. since June 30.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Yeah, that idiot is one of those they should have just *shot on the spot.*
> 
> Saw the preview for *Expendables 2* this morning.
> 
> Oh yeah and about time you *dust off the old journal.*



I said that about Dahmer. The arresting officers should have seen body parts in his fridge and made an executive decision. "Resisting arrest*BLAM! *Same goes for this moron. He never should have made it to a holding cell. He's only going to eventually be offed by a fellow prisoner. Just like Dahmer was - _beaten to death.
_
REALLY looking forward to Expendables 2. And so far as the old journal is concerned, well, honestly, I've been spending a LOT more time at the pool than the gym lately. 

The Expendables 2 (2012) - Official Theatrical Trailer #1 - (HD) Uncut - YouTube

The Expendables 2 Official Trailer #2 (2012) Sylvester Stallone Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jul 31, 2012)

Visiting chiropractor tomorrow at 11 a.m. Something must have fallen out of whack - lower back pain and pain shooting down my right leg. 

School begins August 6, so I'm pitching the five-day split in favor of three days per week. Purchased a program by Jason Feruggia a few years back. Solid routine. Now if I could only be a solid gym goer.


----------



## Burr (Jul 31, 2012)

What happened to those "Wet Tee Shirt" pictures??

Notice the new "partner" is taking all of her time, she never talks to us anymore. Damn!!, story of my life


----------



## Curt James (Jul 31, 2012)

You rascal -- you chased her off.


----------



## Burr (Jul 31, 2012)

Just showing my Appreciation for a "GOOD LOOKING WOMAN"!!!!

Life COULD be wonderful, TRY to enjoy


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Visiting chiropractor tomorrow at 11 a.m. Something must have fallen out of whack - lower back pain and pain shooting down my right leg.



Good luck with the Chiropractor, sounds like your going to have to lay off everything for a bit. Well that or be crazy and go deadlift like me.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 4, 2012)

Burr said:


> Just showing my Appreciation for a "GOOD LOOKING WOMAN"!!!!
> 
> Life COULD be wonderful, *TRY to enjoy*



Good advice.



omerta2010 said:


> Good luck with the Chiropractor, sounds like your going to have to lay off everything for a bit. Well that or be crazy and go deadlift like me.



Chiro definitely helped.

Starting up again tomorrow.

*Day 1*
Leg Press 2 X 15-20
Dumbbell Rows 2 X 15
Push-ups 2 X 12-15
DB shrugs 2 X 12-15

*Day 2*
Dead Lift 2 X 8-10
Chin ups 2 X 8-10
Incline Bench 2 X 8-10
DB Curls 2 X 8-10

*Day 3*
Squat 2 X 5-6
Pull-ups 2 X 5-6
DB Press 2 X 5-6
Close Grip Bench 2 X 5-6


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

*Monday, August 6, 2012
*
Leg Press 360 X 20, 450 X 15 (4 minutes rest)
Dumbbell Rows 40's X 20, 50's X 18 (100 seconds rest)
Push-ups bodyweight X 20, 12 (100)
BB shrugs 185 X 15, 15 (100)


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2012)

Haven't tried 2.0 yet, but the original roll-out of this product was the ************* BOMB! I loved it and suspect I'll love the new formulation. From the logs/journals on 2.0 it certainly looks good! 



Curt James said:


> Just completed four weeks of *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx*. You will love this product!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2012)

*Wednesday, August 8*

Dead Lift 135 X 10, 225 X 8, 8
Chin ups assisted -70 lbs. X 8, -60 lbs. X 8
Incline Bench 40's X 10, 55's X 10, 5
DB Curls 25's X 10, 30's X 10, 35's X 10


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2012)

*Friday, August 10, 2012
*
Squat 2 X 5-6
Pull-ups 2 X 5-6
DB Press 2 X 5-6
Close Grip Bench 2 X 5-6

Misplaced my workout paperwork -- a sheet of paper where I write down my weights and reps -- and my memory is no help either.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2012)

*Tuesday, August 14, 2012
*
Leg Press 270 X 20, 450 X 16, 15
Dumbbell Rows 40's X 18, 60's X 15, 15
Push-ups bodyweight X 20, 18
DB shrugs 60's X 15, 15


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2012)

*Thursday, August 16, 2012
*
Rotator work in/out 3 X 15 in and out

Rotator cuff work - YouTube

Dead Lift 135 X 10, 225 X 10, 10
Chin ups assisted machine -70 X 10, -50 X 8 then drop-sets of -60 X 4 and -80 X 4
Incline Bench 40's X 12, 60's X 8, 7
DB Curls 30's X 10, 40's X 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2012)

Back at it.  how's your back holding up?

And I'd guess that video is so you can show off your cool shirt.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Back at it.  how's your back holding up?
> 
> And I'd guess that video is so you can show off your cool shirt.



Back's holding up well, but I'm not especially pushing or testing it either.

The vid was just to show what "rotator in/out" meant -- and an attempt at humor with the captions. (Plus, yeah, new Star Wars t-shirt!  You're right! lol)


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2012)

Are you running any supplement at the minute curt?


----------



## Burr (Aug 18, 2012)

When you going to use some weight Bro ????


----------



## x~factor (Aug 18, 2012)

Pretty good numbers for having a bad back.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 18, 2012)

*Saturday, August 18, 2012*

Squat 135 X 10, 205 X 5, 5
Assisted pullups -60 X 8, -30 X 6, -20 X 4
Barbell press 60 X 12, 80 X 8, 100 X 6
Close-grip bench press 115 X 8, 6


----------



## Curt James (Aug 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Are you running any supplement at the minute curt?



Osta Rx.



Burr said:


> When you going to use some weight Bro ????



lol When _I'm _70. 



x~factor said:


> Pretty good numbers for having a bad back.



The chiropractor has really helped, but, yeah.


----------



## Burr (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice workout Curt, I like that!

You Done Good!!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 21, 2012)

*Tuesday, August 21, 2012
*
Leg Press 290 X 20, 450 X 15, 12
Dumbbell Rows 40's X 12, 60's X 15, 15
Push-ups bodyweight X 22, 14
DB shrugs 75's X 15, 15


----------



## Burr (Aug 21, 2012)

When is your Birthday Kid???

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 21, 2012)

Burr said:


> When is your Birthday Kid???
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!



lol It's today, Dad. 

Have another 51 minutes. Rode my motorcycle earlier today, hit the gym, and am enjoying a glass of wine and some IronMagazineForums.com right now.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 21, 2012)

HEy Happy Birthday young man!!


----------



## fit4life (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy birthday CJ!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2012)

*Thursday, August 23, 2012*

Dead Lift 135 X 10, 225 X 10, 235 X 10
Chin ups assisted -50 lbs. X 10, -60 lbs. X 10
Incline Bench 45's X 10, 60's X 10, 6
DB Curls 35's X 10, 45's X 8


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> HEy Happy Birthday young man!!





titan said:


> Happy birthday CJ!





hypo_glycemic said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2012)

happy belated bday Curt


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2012)

Have fun Curt


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 25, 2012)

Curt, just went through those videos that you suggested to me with regards to triceps, and thank you. The close grip is one that I can use as well the tricep push downs. I am with issues with on free weights for a while so single dumbbell press and kick backs, will have a back seat for a bit.  It was a lesson learned about making too much on the issues of numbers versus making impact with toning and form.  Thank you workout im buddy you're indeed a inspiration!


----------



## Bowden (Aug 25, 2012)

Curt James said:


> This split plus set/rep scheme also looks workable.
> 
> 
> *Thursday: Shoulders, triceps*
> ...



Curt,
Don't know about those two.
Especially the barbell behind the neck press.
Good way to wreck shoulders.

Ever try doing upright rows using dumb bells?


----------



## Burr (Aug 25, 2012)

Db, you can sure tear up a rotor cup in a heart beat doing anything behind you nose. Even pic flies on a machine will hurt up if you go all the way back.

I tell'em but the don't listen to the "Old Man"


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2012)

*Saturday, August 25, 2012*

Squat 135 X 10, 205 X 6, 5
Assisted pullups -60 X 8, -50 X 6
Barbell press 80 X 8, 90 X 8, 100 X 7
Close-grip bench press 115 X 8, 6


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Curt, just went through those videos that you suggested to me with regards to triceps, and thank you. The close grip is one that I can use as well the tricep push downs. I am with issues with on free weights for a while so single dumbbell press and kick backs, will have a back seat for a bit.  It was a lesson learned about making too much on the issues of numbers versus making impact with toning and form.  Thank you workout im buddy you're indeed a inspiration!



Sounds good! I just did close grips tonight.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Curt,
> Don't know about those two.
> Especially the barbell behind the neck press.
> Good way to wreck shoulders.
> ...



DB, I updated my split/nutrition link. Well, I moved the one diet to the archives. Doing a kinda/sorta keto affair at the moment.  And I never did get to that one workout or two exercises you quoted. 

Workout is three days per week since school started.

*Day 1
*Leg Press 2 X 15-20
Dumbbell Rows 2 X 15
Push-ups 2 X 12-15
DB shrugs 2 X 12-15

*Day 2
*Dead Lift 2 X 8-10
Chin ups 2 X 8-10
Incline Bench 2 X 8-10
DB Curls 2 X 8-10

*Day 3
*Squat 2 X 5-6
Pull-ups 2 X 5-6
DB Press 2 X 5-6
Close Grip Bench 2 X 5-6

From a course I purchased from Jason Ferruggia. I like it.

Never did get to that listed workout and have -- not in my memory -- never done behind the necks for any length of time. Have done upright rows with barbells but can't recall using db's for that movement.



Burr said:


> Db, you can sure tear up a rotor cup in a heart beat doing anything behind you nose. Even pic flies on a machine will hurt up if you go all the way back.
> 
> I tell'em but the don't listen to the "Old Man"



Burr, you're a _young _man! Met a 91-year-old at the diner today. He sat beside me at the counter and when he left he said I was a young man and then asked how old I thought he was. He could move very well for someone that age, but I bet he's not cycling or doing the Sousa march anywhere.


----------



## Burr (Aug 25, 2012)

Taking about cycling, I fell down yesterday and went bom-bom. Sure got a nice case of "road rash" on my left knee!!

I know, keep the side with the wheels down!!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn! Glad you weren't hurt more seriously, Burr. Yeah, shiny side up!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 28, 2012)

Burr said:


> Taking about cycling, I fell down yesterday and went bom-bom. Sure got a nice case of "road rash" on my left knee!!



Road rash is indeed ugly, my friend and I had a teacher friend do that with a motorcyle, forturnately he was going slow and the guy that clipped him wasn't going too fast, but he did break his leg.

hope you're up and runnin soon!


----------



## Burr (Aug 28, 2012)

Never missed a day. Just keeping the rash oiled so it is soft


----------



## x~factor (Aug 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Day 1
> *Leg Press 2 X 15-20
> Dumbbell Rows 2 X 15
> Push-ups 2 X 12-15
> ...



Let me know how you like this split. The combo looks very interesting.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks quite low on the volume doesn't it Curt? Does it build up into more volume?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 1, 2012)

[SUB]*Day 1
*Leg Press 2 X 15-20
Dumbbell Rows 2 X 15
Push-ups 2 X 12-15
DB shrugs 2 X 12-15

*Day 2
*Dead Lift 2 X 8-10
Chin ups 2 X 8-10
Incline Bench 2 X 8-10
DB Curls 2 X 8-10

*Day 3
*Squat 2 X 5-6
Pull-ups 2 X 5-6
DB Press 2 X 5-6
Close Grip Bench 2 X 5-6

[/SUB]
^^^^ It is definitely low volume.

It's a 34 week workout plan by Jason Ferruggia. Bought it online several years ago. This is phase 1, full body workouts 3X per week. Ferruggia states, 

"You will notice that there is absolutely no junk volume or useless exercises included in these workouts. This will ensure that every second you spend in the gym is productive and helps you build maximum mass in minimum time."

Ferruggia doesn't know me very well. I can find lots of non-productive things to do in the gym -- talk, text, trips to the water fountain, people watch, talk some more, put stray plates back on the weight trees around the gym, read a book... lol

Phase two looks like the reps drop in each workout and some of the exercises are changed up.

There are eight phases in the program.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello Curt,

I just watched your video posted of Dexter, but then found Sergio Oliva.  What a guy, and such a nice man, I love him in his uniform walking a beat (too cute) I couldn't believe that was him in the avatar, as one here has used it.  Nice, to finally know who that was.  Your points are well stated, and very interesting this world of bber's and rug coming out from them.  I think, with it being so much alike the celebrity arena in a comparison.

Your amazing with your workouts, I read your journal, you rawk!  I am hitting connective tissue that hasn't been used since Gawd was a child.  Best to you Curt!


----------



## x~factor (Sep 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Ferruggia doesn't know me very well. I can find lots of non-productive things to do in the gym -- talk, text, trips to the water fountain, people watch, talk some more, put stray plates back on the weight trees around the gym, read a book.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 5, 2012)

*September 4, 2012*

Leg press 270 X 20, 450 X 15, 13
DB row 40 X 15, 60 X 15, 15
Pushups 26, 20
DB shrugs 80's X 15, 15


----------



## Curt James (Sep 5, 2012)

x~factor said:


>



heh It's true!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 5, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> found Sergio Oliva.  What a guy, and such a nice man, I love him in his uniform walking a beat (too cute) I couldn't believe that was him in the avatar, as one here has used it.  Nice, to finally know who that was.



 Hey, Nightowl. Yes, Oliva is a legend!

Sergio Oliva in 1972 - YouTube

Sergio Oliva - YouTube


----------



## davegmb (Sep 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


> [SUB]*Day 1
> *Leg Press 2 X 15-20
> Dumbbell Rows 2 X 15
> Push-ups 2 X 12-15
> ...



Hahaha same here


----------



## flynike (Sep 6, 2012)

Olivia is a LEGEND!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2012)

*Thursday, September 6, 2012
*
Dead Lift 135 X 10, 250 X 10, 260 X 8
Chin ups assisted -50 lbs. X 8, -40 X 8
Incline Bench 45's X 10, 65's X 9, 8
DB Curls 30's X 12, 35's X 10


----------



## fit4life (Sep 7, 2012)

^ see u got some back, chest and biceps in there.  awesome CJ keep it up!


----------



## x~factor (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice deadlifting, Curt!

So you do your split schedule every other day?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2012)

*Saturday, September 8, 2012*

Squat 135 X 10, 225 X 3, 3
Assisted pullups -40 X 6, -30 X 6
Barbell press 90 X 8, 100 X 6, 110 X 4
Close-grip bench press 115 X 8, 8, 4


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Hahaha same here



heh  I know I'm not alone.



flynike said:


> Oliva is a LEGEND!



Agreed!














titan said:


> ^ see u got some back, chest and biceps in there.  awesome CJ keep it up!



Thank you, titan!



x~factor said:


> Nice deadlifting, Curt!
> 
> So you do your split schedule every other day?



No, I'm only doing three workouts per week -- Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2012)

*Tuesday, September 11, 2012
*
Leg Press 180 X 20, 360 X 20
Dumbbell Rows 45's X 15, 60's X 15, 15
Push-ups 25 reps bodyweight


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2012)

*Saturday, September 15, 2012

*Squat 135 X 10, 205 X 6, 225 X 4
Pull-ups -30 X 6, 6
Rotator Work in/out 3 X 15 both in and out
Barbell Press 50 X 12, 90 X 6, 110 X 4


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2012)

*Tuesday, September 18, 2012
*
Leg Press 200 X 20, 380 X 20, 470 X 20
Dumbbell Rows 45's X 15, 60's X 15, 15
Push-ups 25 reps bodyweight, 10 reps
Knee Raises 15, 15


----------



## Burr (Sep 19, 2012)

About time you posted something!!!

How's school Teach???


----------



## Curt James (Sep 20, 2012)

Burr said:


> About time you posted something!!!
> 
> How's school Teach???



School's going well. Finally received some art supplies today! Very happy about that. Had been purchasing paper at the local grocery store each day before school. Bought markers, pencils, colored pencils, sharpeners, crayons, and more.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 20, 2012)

*Thursday, September 20, 2012
*
Dead Lift 135 X 10, 250 X 10, 275 X 6
Chin ups assisted -30 X 7, 6
Incline Bench 45's X 8, 65's X 8, 7
DB Curls 25's X 10, 30's X 10


----------



## Burr (Sep 20, 2012)

You got big bucks, spend big bucks.

You Da Teach


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2012)

Burr said:


> You got big bucks, spend big bucks.
> 
> You Da Teach



Not sure many would call it big bucks, but, yeah, it's more than I've made at any other time in my life. The Navy was, like, from $8K per year to $13K per year after five years. lol That was 1988. No bills whatsoever, though. Lived on the ship and ate on the ship. Guess I bought toothpaste and tickets to the movies. 

No children, no divorce payments, yup, I can afford some magic markers and paper, definitely.

Good word, Burr!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2012)

*Saturday, September 22, 2012
*
Squat 135 X 10, 225 X 5, 5
Assisted pullups -20 X 5, (-20 X 3 + drop set -40 X 3)
Rotator cuff cable work 3 X 15 interior/exterior
Overhead barbell press 50 X 10, 90 X 7, 110 X 7


----------



## Burr (Sep 22, 2012)

What did you do in the Navy Squid??

Have a nice night


----------



## Burr (Sep 22, 2012)

How can we send "GFR" a note??
He has not been here since 6/4/2012


----------



## Curt James (Sep 27, 2012)

Burr said:


> What did you do in the Navy Squid??
> 
> Have a nice night



Served five years in the Navy. Did mostly clerical work with the yeomen and personnelmen, but was a rated journalist, E-5 when I got out.

My first ribbon was with the .45 pistol. Could strip a 50 cal machine gun, put it back together, set the timing, and fire off rounds back in the day. Had what seemed like a zillion collateral duties -- fill-in postal clerk, damage control petty officer, ship's navigation crew, ASROC rover, and more. Two six months tours overseas. Got to see places I'll never see again probably. London, Paris, Barcelona, Lisbon, Hamburg... 

Never made it to Subic Bay, though. 



Burr said:


> How can we send "GFR" a note??
> He has not been here since 6/4/2012



He, unfortunately, shot himself in the foot and will probably never be seen posting here again. He brought me onboard. Very sad turn of events and one which I can't explain.

You might find him on another board -- Iron Age. I haven't seen him there, but I don't post there. Had heard him mention the board though.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 27, 2012)

*Tuesday, September 25, 2012*


Leg press 180 X 20, 360 X 20, 500 X 10
DB row 40 X 15, 60 X 15, 15
Pushups 21, 12
DB shrugs 60's X 20, 70's X 15


----------



## Curt James (Sep 27, 2012)

*Thursday, September 27, 2012

*Dead Lift 135 X 10, 250 X 10, 275 X 4
Chin ups assisted -40 X 8, 8
Rotator work in/out 3 X 15
Incline Bench 45's X 8, 65's X 10, 7
DB Curls 25's X 10, 30's X 12
*

*


----------



## Burr (Sep 28, 2012)

They kicked me off IronAge!!!

Don't like my mouth!!!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

^^^^ lol Well, I'm sorry to hear that. Rowdy curmudgeon, eh?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 4, 2012)

*Tuesday, October 2, 2012
*
Leg Press 270 X 20, 360 X 20, 450 X 20
Dumbbell Rows 40's X 18, 55's X 18, 18
Push-ups 25 reps bodyweight, 15 reps

*Thursday, October 4, 2012
*
Dead Lift 135 X 10, 225 X 10, 275 X 8
Chin ups assisted -20 lbs. X 4, -30 lbs. X 4, -40 lbs. X 4, -50 lbs. X 5
Incline Bench 45's X 10, 65's X 9, 8
DB Curls 25's X 12, 30's X 10


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2012)

*Saturday, October 6, 2012
*
Squat 135 X 10, 225 X 6, 235 X 3
Assisted pullups -40 X 6, -30 X 6, 6
Overhead barbell press 60 X 12, 100 X 6, 110 X 6
Close-grip benches 95 X 8, 8


----------



## Burr (Oct 6, 2012)

Like those Squats Curt!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2012)

I was pretty happy with them, too, Burr! ^^^^

And my deads are moving up as well. 

Now if only my upper body strength wasn't exceeded by most 12-year-old girls. :-/


----------



## Burr (Oct 6, 2012)

You want a strong Core do Pilates.
Read about it!!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2012)

My back hates me if I go over 5 reps on deads


----------



## Burr (Nov 4, 2012)

How come you folks ain't posting nothing ???

Almost a month!!!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, I'd have to have something to post... 

Appreciate the encouragement, Burr! 

How are things for you?


----------



## Burr (Nov 4, 2012)

I am wonderful, get off your ass and go push some iron!!!!!


----------



## Burr (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Hey. I thought you were going to get off your butt and push iron then talk about it.

Come on Teacher Daddy Oh.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2012)

lol I'm wiped out. Been sucking down a generic DayQuil recently. But I'd been out of the gym before catching this mess.

No excuses, brother. And, again, thank you for the encouragement to get my *** back in the gym!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2012)

Up listening to the election results.

*YouTube Politics - YouTube*


----------



## Burr (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like that "SOB" got in again!!!!

Damn _It_


----------



## Burr (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Guy, I don't see no workouts or nothing!!!

Think it's time you did something??


----------



## x~factor (Nov 15, 2012)

^ agreed


----------



## Curt James (Nov 15, 2012)

Taking my last dose of azithromycin tomorrow a.m.

_Excuses! Excuses!_


----------



## Burr (Nov 15, 2012)

You sure are getting WIMPY


----------



## Burr (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey WIMPY, you do anything to day??


----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2012)

lol ^^^^ Yes, I coughed up a lung! Going for another round of antibiotics ASAP.


----------



## Burr (Nov 27, 2012)

Come on James, stop the BS and push some iron!!!


WIMP


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2012)

I love you, too, brother! Appreciate the encouragement. How's the bike riding there? Hope weather is treating you and the Mrs. mighty fine. We had snow flurries here recently.

Was at doctor yesterday after the after school program. She said I'm on the mend, so my excuse is no longer legit re pneumonia. Fwiw, she did say she believes I had viral or "walking" pneumonia. Have a follow-up chest x-ray in a few weeks. 

I'm on the mend!

Sincerely,
WIMP


----------



## Burr (Nov 29, 2012)

Shiiiit, do Vol on a machine until you can HIT again. WIMP


----------



## Burr (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Wimp, you still playing sick???


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey, I am around and looking forward in seeing you here more and more.


----------



## Burr (Jan 6, 2013)

Morning Darling, how you doing?


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 14, 2013)

had to ask if you've an answer to this:  does working out without skipping a day make it terrible with our bodies?  An IFBB pro, has said that the nervous system is not completely mended and that the body needs to have a day off.  He mentions onward upon cardio between the days and then within the days of weights.  I got the abs already in play, but the interests we gals are talking is the nervous system.

any 411 on your end Mr. Curt?

love to ya!


----------



## Burr (Jan 14, 2013)

I was told and have always worked out every other day.
They say the body need a day to repair it's self.
Maybe if you don't do the same part then it will be ok.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 14, 2013)

no burr, they said NO!  He was talking a lot about the nervous system and the need to repair.  What about ABS?

okay, i am out the door.  got out of class early.
 c ya in the big picture!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 15, 2013)

Burr said:


> Shiiiit, do Vol on a machine until you can HIT again. *WIMP*



Guilty as charged. Apparently my immune system is as sturdy as a wet piece of tissue paper. 



Burr said:


> Hey Wimp, you still playing sick???



Have another doctor's appointment at 1 p.m. tomorrow. Believe the flu has hit me this time. Jesus. 

(throws hands up in air)



Nightowl said:


> Hey, I am around and looking forward in seeing you here more and more.



I'd rather be in the gym than sucking down soup, but not feeling well at all at the moment.



Burr said:


> Morning Darling, how you doing?



A little sick, sweetheart.

Wait, _what?_ Oh! You meant Nightowl! 



Nightowl said:


> had to ask if you've an answer to this:  does working out without skipping a day make it terrible with our bodies?  *An IFBB pro, has said that the nervous system is not completely mended and that the body needs to have a day off. * He mentions onward upon cardio between the days and then within the days of weights.  I got the abs already in play, but the interests we gals are talking is the nervous system.
> 
> any 411 on your end Mr. Curt?
> 
> love to ya!



I'd side with the IFBB Pro. Rest and recovery is critical.

Recently started reading articles and watching videos by John Meadows of Mountain Dog Training.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixfdgx93Mrw

Meadows does absolutely zero cardio. And his conditioning is superior!



Burr said:


> I was told and have *always worked out every other day.*
> They say the body need a day to repair it's self.
> Maybe if you don't do the same part then it will be ok.



Sounds good to me.



Nightowl said:


> no burr, they said NO!  He was talking a lot about the nervous system and the need to repair.  What about ABS?
> 
> okay, i am out the door.  got out of class early.
> c ya in the big picture!



How much rest does the IFBB Pro recommend?

Hope your class went well!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello Curt, hope all is well?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2013)

davegmb said:


> Hello Curt, *hope all is well*?



Hey, Dave. It's really not. lol

Been knocked around this cold and flu season.

Started off with a bout of the lazies then a sinus infection then what the doc suspects was viral pneumonia with bronchitis following soon after. Have a common cold currently and another doctor's appointment at 5 p.m. today.

Have a few weeks back in the gym but nothing to write home (or journal) about.

Hope you're doing _MUUUUUUCH _better than I am.


----------



## Burr (Apr 22, 2013)

OK GUY, I am going to start posting my workouts again and I'm looking for you workout post!!!


----------



## Burr (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey Guy, when you going to get off FaceBook and back in the GYM????

Doing nothing is going to kill you!!


----------



## Burr (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey Wimp, get in the gym!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 29, 2013)

Burr said:


> OK GUY, I am going to start posting my workouts again and I'm looking for you workout post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I love you, man!_


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2014)

Worked out art my local Gold's today. Ran their series of Life Fitness machines.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2014)

_*HARDCORE!!! *_

_grrr_


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2015)

Curt James said:


> Just completed four weeks of *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx*. You will love this product!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knocking the dust off this journal!

Going to do another IML cycle. Have a few options.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 5, 2017)

Knocking the dust off my training journal to say I'm currently following StrongLifts 5x5 program. It has an app that is awesome, too. Learn more @ https://stronglifts.com/5x5/


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)

At least I am still stronger than Curt. I am possibly still better looking but my opinion is questionable.


----------

